# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Tychris' Tomb of Annihilation IC

## Tychris1

*Waterdeep*
For the past several days, the talk of the streets and taverns has all been about the so-called death curse: a wasting disease afflicting everyone who's ever been raised from the dead. Victims grow thinner and weaker each day, slowly but steadily sliding toward the death they once denied. When they finally succumb, they ca't be raised―and neither can anyone else, regardless of whether they've ever received that miracle in the past. Temples and scholars of divine magic are at a loss to explain a curse that has affected the entire region, and possibly the entire world. For one reason or another 8 very different individuals found themselves invited to a one Gertrude Silvane's mansion in the Castle Ward, its dilapidated exterior belying the heavy promises offered within carefully penned notes, and the sweet honeyed words of rumor-mongering. 

A prominent merchant and retired adventurer in Waterdeep, Gertrude Silvane has been rumored to possess extreme arcane power, and so when invited at sunrise you all arrived punctually. The front door creaks open to reveal the peering face of an uninformed attendant, his dour orc face belies his efficacy however, and he quietly leads you up a grand staircase to the third floor. Ushering you into a wood paneled room with a fireplace, comfortable chairs, and a heavy table bearing goblets and bottles of wine. The darkly paneled walls are hung with maps and sea charts. Racks, shelves, and cabinets hold hundreds more rolled up maps and charts. A person is seated in an overstuffed chair near the fire. None of you can discern a gender, because only the person's head emerges from under a heavy blanket draped over the chair, and an embroidered hood and silver mask conceal the wearer's face. Even the person's dry, raspy voice provides no clue.

*"Help yourselves to wine, and seat yourselves, friends―I hope I may call you that."*

----------


## Jade_Tarem

A fellow hood aficionado, and friendly at that! Secret bobbed excitedly in place, setting her own white mantle bouncing. It was the only change in body language readable under the white and grey ensemble of clothes, belts (just two, one for pouches and the sword belt) cloak, gloves, and wrappings. Still, her voice was chipper as she responded, "You certainly may! What did you need help with?"

----------


## PepperP.

"I'd be happy to count you amongst my friends, Madame Gertrude." The hooded woman's enthusiasm was catching and Lyndal's face brightened into a beaming visage of goodwill. Gently pointed ears protruded from her thick, dark hair revealing her half-elf heritage. The woman's airy sky-blue floor length skirt flowed with her movements. Her matching top was abbreviated in a nod to the spectacular spring weather they were having and the open back showcased the small, gleaming red scales that formed a narrowing V as it led down her back. The small colorful jewel-like stones decorating her hair tinkled as she looked to the other adventurers who were undoubtedly wondering what she was doing in their midst, by her less than rugged appearance.

"I am Lyndal Fireheart, of Waterdeep." She blushed slightly as anybody who was familiar with local nobility would recognize the name of her family's status of minor nobility. She nodded to each of the others in turn as she introduced herself.

----------


## Nefarion Xid

There was an awkward pause as the half-elf woman gestured for the person to her left to introduce himself. His eyes shifted from the cheerful bobbing white cloak to the obnoxiously chipper woman (given the early hour), and then to the masked lump under the blanket. His heel twisted around before he consciously made the decision to abandon this venture and the band of misfits, but he paused despite his instincts.

"Da-ri-on," he punctuated stiffly, through only one side of his mouth. The man was either slow, deeply uncomfortable, or had made up the name on the spot. "Just Darion will suffice, thank you," he added, fearing the curvy half-elf would think him simple.

Most of him was covered up with a dark, all-weather cloak with a drab, grey mink mantle. A matching cowl and balaclava bunched around his neck. The outer fabric was the exact color of the streets at night. Not too blue, not too grey. The diamond brocade could even be mistaken for cobblestones at a distance. Beneath the cloak were a handsome chocolate leather jerkin and finely tailored clothes: black and grey striped trousers, a silk navy shirt and tall buckled boots that any cutthroat would kill for. A pair of gloves was tucked into his belt alongside a whip, latched in place with a snap button loop for quick retrieval. Three identical daggers were on his left hip, but this was obscured by the way he wore his cloak.

The man himself was charitably described as handsome despite his rugged and sleep deprived appearance. He had at least combed his mud colored hair in recent memory, but it was too wind tousled now to count. His beard was nearly a week old. It looked as if his nose had been broken more than once and he bore a scar that split his brow and upper lip on the left side. He didn't seem particularly dashing or even roguish, more just pissed to be alive and awake at any hour in the morning.

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Amongst the group gathered, one of them appeared at first glance to be child.  Standing just shy of three feet tall, a moment's scrutiny revealed that she was in fact a gnome.  With hair the color of ivy and huge saucer eyes that sparkled like green tourmaline, the little gnome was impeccably dressed in a fine dress of forest green with details in rich brown and black.  A pair of spectacles was perched atop her button nose, magnifying her eyes to appear even larger.  Said eyes darted about the room with excited curiosity, absorbing every detail beneath a pair of long, pointed eyebrows that stuck out from her face nearly as far as her ears.

"Hello!" the gnome said, her voice a soprano approaching a squeak, "It's so very lovely to meet everyone!  You can call me Bean.  I guess I'm an adventurer now?  How exciting!  Just don't ask me to get anything off the top shelf!  Hee hee!"

Having never been to the city before, and a human-dominated city at that, Bean had been nearly overwhelmed since arriving in Waterdeep.  From her perspective, she walked in a city of giants, and now here she was surrounded by giants of supposedly noteworthy skill!  Some of them were mysterious, like the enshrouded lady, while others were quite intimidating, like the lizard-man or the human man built like a castle gatehouse.  Bean gazed up at each of them with a nervous smile, rocking back and forth on her little shoes, unsure what to do with her hands.  It was all she could do not to vibrate into non-existence with anticipation.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

*"Aleandrae Valhiri,"* spoke a Tiefling dressed in fine foreign style. Ms. Valhiri wore a pair of light tan trousers thrust into knee-high boots with downturned tops. Her airy white blouse with a ruffled neck was covered with a tooled leather vest, and everything was held together with a stylish sash and some sort of fringey skirt-like article that covered the backs of her legs down to her boots. Her accent unmistakably marked her as hailing from Calimshan (for those who could recognize such things), and she carried herself with an air of cultivated grace that spoke to pretensions of exotic nobility. She was tall and lithe, and balanced herself well with a long tail emblematic of her kind. This was combined with pale red skin, a pair of small horns, sharp teeth, and a forked tongue that completed the package. Her blue-black hair had a slight sheen, and a white streak originating at her forehead ran completely through it. Aleandrae tucked it out of the way and bowed to those present.

*"Pleased to meet all of you as well,"* she said. The Tiefling looked around at those assembled and smiled as she examined each. *"What an interesting crowd you have assembled here, Madame Silvane. I hope something exciting comes of this little gathering. I do love a good mystery. Especially if wine is involved."* 

With that, she moved to help herself to a glass of wine and eventually found herself near the rather verdant-looking gnome. *"My, you are rather green, my dear. You must be the envy of all the trees in the land come springtime."*

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Having arrived at the gate with a sea shanty on his lips and a twinkling smile in his eye, the read haired noble cut a disarmingly approachable figure despite his formidable height.  He was dressed, if anything, like an upper class twit, fine red trousers tucked into polished boots, a loose white tunic embroidered with serpentine patterns beneath a similarly red doublet.  It all served to conceal his true build, though the creaking of embroidered thread suggested he was barely contained by the fine garb.  Unlike some of the others, he had arrived unarmed, leaving some question as to what good - if any - he would prove to be.  Accepting a glass of wine with a glad nod, he raised it towards their masked host.

*"My thanks for your hospitality, Lady Silvane."*

He took a long draught from the glass as the others introduced themselves, lowering it only as attention moved to him.  Taking a moment to smooth his mustache, he gave a small bow.

*"A pleasure to meet you all!  I am Siward Alfson, late of the Moonshae Isles.  I dearly hope you have some answer to this death curse business, Lady?"*

He looked inquisitively towards their host.

----------


## Tychris1

*Waterdeep, Gertrude Silvane's House*
As several of the motley crew began to sit down to drink at the heavy table they noticed a variety of peculiar and fantastical things. The chairs moved and arranged themselves of their own accord, sliding out in anticipation of their hosts, then sliding back in once seated, and the various glassware arrayed before the adventurer's contorted and conformed to their individual grips. The wine tasted _heady_, it was a delicious (obviously expensive), and yet drinking from the glass did not diminish its content. Supping from the unlabeled spirits has left you in, well, greater spirits.

*Spoiler: All who drink the wine*
Show


Your HP maximum and current hitpoints increases by 10. You are immune to being frightened, poisoned, and any poisons or diseases currently affecting you are cured. You make all Wisdom saving throws with advantage.


Floating a glass over to herself with a spectral flaming hand, Gertrude brought it to her veiled face and held it there. She made no motion to drink from it or reveal her face, only stirring the contents within, and waited patiently for the adventurer's to settle themselves in. Raising the glass in unison with Siward, Gertrude floated it back down to what could vaguely be thought of as her chest level, and began to wheeze out.

*"You are a shrewd man, Lord Siward. Once I was an adventurer like so many others. I died and came back during my time but I have since closed that chapter of my life... the death curse you have heard about has struck me. I-...I don't know how much longer I'll last before I perish. Clerics, herbalists, witches, they've no help to offer. They're stymied by what is happening,"* Her words catch in her throat briefly as she begins a short round of haggard coughing but continues *"My contacts in the Harpers have learned that the source of the Death Curse is some sort of Necromantic artifact. They call it the Soulmonger. According to their sources, the Soulmonger is somewhere in Chult. I want you all to go to Chult and save me."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Those who drank from the wine can try to roll Arcana if they wish to ascertain its properties.

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Secret half rose from her seat, leaning on the table. "Of course we'll save you! Where is Chult?"

----------


## Nefarion Xid

"Sit down, Drizzt Dumbass." The burglar continued to slouch sideways in his seat. He barely raised his voice. "I'm not getting on a boat to gods' damned Nyanzaru unless someone starts talking about money."

----------


## Tychris1

*Waterdeep, Gertrude Silvane's House*
*"Chult is a penninsula ringed with mountains and choked with rainforests far to the south from here. Enormous reptiles, savage goblins, and an army of undead prowl its jungles and ruins. Mapping the place has always been nigh impossible, and nothing is known about the region's current geography beyond a few miles from the coast,"* She slowly turned her head over to Darion, the fireplace's crackling yellow turning to an azure flame *"As for payment, Darion, Chult is a land of great promise. Countless dead civilizations, ruined shrines, and forgotten wonders rest amidst its dangerous heart. I am sure without a shred of doubt that if you the skill, wit, and tenacity to plunder it you will reap enough treasure to field several kings' ransoms. Beyond that though, I offer you the chance to take a single possession from my collection accumulated over years of adventuring. Magical weapons forged from the hearts of dragons, lyres that rend the world around them, and other tools that would put someone such as you beyond the grasp of the Red Sashes."*

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

If the tiefling was poking fun at the gnome, it went right over her head (which was not difficult at 2'11").  She beamed up at the towering red-skinned beauty.

"Why thank you Miss Valhiri!  I can't speak for the trees, but it would be nice if my hair changed color in the fall."
She pampered her neatly-kept bun, secured with a pin and decorated with a small pink flower.
"You look quite fetching this evening yourself.  Can I call you Aleandrae?  You're sitting next to me, and you're going to tell me who your tailor is, I won't take no for an answer."

As the chair scooted aside to let Bean sit, she let out a little "Oh!" and giggled as she took her place at the table.  She could just see over the edge of the table, and made another exclamation of surprise and delight as the wine glass resized to fit her tiny hand.  She took a polite sip, grinned, then took several more far less dainty draughts.  

Her cheer wilted like a sunflower in shadow as their host explained her dire situation.  Huge tears welled in Bean's eyes as her lip began to tremble. 
"Oh, you poor dear!  _Of course_ I will help you."

She arched a lengthy eyebrow at Darion, but before she could respond the prospect of high adventure, wealth, and a borrowed magic item was on the table.  Bean gasped with wonder, waiting for further details with bated breath.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Quietly delighted at the small gnome's interest, Aleandrae would have readily engaged her in a lively discussion on tailors and clothing styles, but their host chose to speak. *"Let's leave that discussion for later, hm? But you may certainly call me by my given name."*

"Reptiles, goblins, and undead," the tiefling muttered. "Sounds like a lovely vacation spot. No wonder my father didn't want to share any details about his expedition. I would have wanted to go in an instant." More loudly she spoke, *"So if it's so dangerous there, what sort of, um, assurance can you offer? What I mean to say is that with this wasting curse, if any of us die (and several probably will, let's be honest here), we have gambled and lost much in an effort to reverse it. In the event that any or all of us fail, would you be willing to pay for retrieval and resurrection should the venture or another like it prove successful? A magical item is no good to any of us if we are not alive to make use of it."*

----------


## Nefarion Xid

"... and passage, miscellaneous travel expenses, expedition supplies, local guides," he continued ticking things off on his fingers. "I don't know about you, but I don't have a tent and mosquito netting in my pocket. We'll have to buy all of that in Nyanzaru. Minimum five hundred each? And this is all before hazard pay." 

He'd heard promises of fabulous wealth and arcane relics before. As he currently possessed neither of those things, despite being on the job for some years, he ignored such talk until compensation was physically on the table.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Seemingly perturbed by the rogue's incessant penny-pinching, Siward stood from the table and moved around to him.

*"Come now, Darion, there's no need to be impolite to the ladies.  Why, one might think you were afraid of risking your life!"*

He let out a laugh that illustrated just how ridiculous he found that notion.

*"No doubt we'll carve through these jungles like an scythe through wheat!  Just think of the grand spectacle of it all!"*

He slapped Darion full on the back, revealing for the first time his formidable strength.

----------


## zabbarot

Srirak sat quietly trying to gauge his softskinned companions. Up until now he had only seen softskin inns, but he was fairly certain this home represented uncommon wealth. The exterior facade must be to deter thieves. He was pleased with this assesment and did his best not to make a spectacle of himself drinking the wine. He did not have lips per se so the best option was to just open his mouth wide and poor a little in at a time. He was quite refined. A year ago he might have dumped the whole glass in at once.

As the conversation moved on to Chult, Srirak was not certain he liked the way these softskins said 'reptile'. He was no threat. He came to help. And now they were caught up on compensation. Srirak eyed Just Darion with distrust. Perhaps he was a dragon. Putting gold ahead of survival, Srirak took a deep breath to calm himself.

"I am ready. We can leave now?"

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Unconcerned with Darion's reply to his admonishment, Siward's full attention swung around to the lizardfolk as he finally spoke up.  The look of surprise on the bearded man's face suggested he hadn't truly noticed their scaled companion until that moment.

*"Zounds, sir!  'Tis like man mated with a leviathan of the deep.  I had heard stories in the homeland, but I'd never thought to meet one of your people in this lifetime.  Well met!"*

----------


## Tychris1

*Waterdeep, Gertrude Silvane's House*

Looking calmly at the adventurer's raise questions, interject, and slap one another Gertrude delicately lowered her glass to the table. 

*"I will honor any sacrifice you make in the effort to save countless lives, including my own. As for travel and traveling expenses, that will be unnecessary. Once you have prepared yourselves I will teleport us all to Port Nyanzaru. I have been there several times before, so there's little chance of mishap. Once there, I shall stay with an old friend of mine. Wakanga O'tamu. He is one of the seven merchant princes who rule the city. I am sure he can arrange for you all to find a proper guide of the jungle. As for hazard pay and supplies...."* She glanced to a closet off to the side, its wooden doors opening as several bags full of jingling metal floated over, and placed themselves before each of the adventurer's *"This is what I have to offer to defray your expenses in Port Nyanzaru."*

Her burbling blanket shimmied slightly as a rolled up piece of paper escaped, slowly floating over to the center of the wooden table. *"Last, but certainly not least, is this. Working from dozens of sea charts, log books, and explorers' journals, I assembled everything known about the current state of Chult into one map. I'll provide it to you all if you undertake my mission."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Looking inside of the bags reveals 50 gp in each of them. One for each party member.

----------


## zabbarot

Srirak was accustomed to human surprise about his appearance, but the outburst still caught him a little off guard.

"What... what is 'la-vie-tin'? This is compliment?" Suddenly aware that his confusion might be obvious Srirak laughed loudly. At least he thought it was laughter. It was sort of an aggresive choking sound. "Yes. Well met."

----------


## Nefarion Xid

In his mind's eye, Darion saw himself tackling the red haired man to the floor and jamming a dagger through his eye until knocked against the back of his skull. He'd never done such a thing and didn't intend to, but it maintaining a vivid imagination was an essential coping mechanism for anxiety.

Such fantasies were curtailed as he began to count the offered gold. He had a vague understanding of the 'opportunities' available in Chult. Dungeon delving was his true passion, really. His immense talents were wasted as a cat burglar and fixer in a town already sick with thieves.

"Fine," he said quietly. "But I want to see three of your alleged treasure trove of relics before I agree. _Prove_ you have payment for our return and I'll go."

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Compensation, travel expenses, and everything else was expunged from her list of worries (for the moment) as Aleandrae beheld the rolled map floating over to the table. Her eyes grew wide, and a smile lit up her face. *"I'm in. You'll need an expert in cartography. That's me."*

Glancing over at Darion, she flashed him a toothy grin. *"And I have my own tent. And pick, spade, and crowbar. Pretty much all the tools, really. Need a new set of trowels and a hammer though. Maybe a brush or two..."*

----------


## Tychris1

*Waterdeep, Gertrude Silvane's House*
With nary a word, Gertrude rustled within her baggy coverage, and floated out a thin black fabric that steadily unfolded itself before laying flat on the ground a few feet removed from the edge of the table. She nodded her head towards the fabric as she finally began the process of undoing some of her mask to sup from the wine.

*Spoiler: The Map of Chult*
Show


Check Roll20!


*Spoiler: To Those Who Peer Within the Black Fabric*
Show


It is actually a seemingly extradimensional space. A hole has appeared in the once solid wooden floor of the third level of this mansion. Within it are several oddities. Beautifully carved statues made of ebony, daggers, swords, wands, staves, and dozens of potions or elixirs bobble about. A tiny creature made of stone dutifully seems to be keeping track of and maintaining all of them, crawling from surface to surface, and ignoring the presence of any who enter the hole physically. 

*Spoiler: Creature maintaining inventory*
Show

----------


## PepperP.

"I could use a good pair of boots, if we're to be tromping around a rainforest." Lyndal leaned back in her seat and gestured to a sandal-clad foot with a sheepish grin. The grin faded however, as their ill host produced the magical fabric. Being naturally trusting, Lyndal did not hesitate to poke her head through and she gasped at the large cadre of magical items she saw displayed before her.

"Surely your fears are relieved now, Sir Darion, after seeing such a grand show of magic and fortune!"

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

*"I'll take a peek."* The Bard could hardly tear herself from the map, but she did so out of curiousity for the fabric. "*Oh, it's adorable!"* she exclaimed, upon catching sight of the funny little stone creature.

----------


## Tychris1

*Waterdeep, Gertrude Silvanes House*
The tiny creature looks up as Aleandrae comments on it, smiles, excitedly waves one tiny stone like paw, and quickly returns to its cataloguing.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Strange as the lizard man's laughter was, it seemed only to embolden Siward's enthusiasm.  Extending his hand, he grasped Srirak's possibly unwilling hand in a vice-like grip.

*"Have you no experience with leviathans?  Sea serpents?  The great beasts of the deep ocean that only the bravest dare face!  My comparison is meant wholly in praise, friend.  No doubt we shall see further marvels to beggar the imagination in the benighted Chultan expanse."*

Releasing his hold, he turned back to Gertrude.

*"I will require but a little time, my lady, to retrieve my belongings from the Withermore estate.  They have been kind enough to host me since my arrival, but I shan't impose on them when there's adventure afoot!"*

----------


## Nefarion Xid

Darion sniffed in the direction of the portable hole full of plunder. "Ah. Yeah. That will do it." He wagged his finger in Gertrude's direction and nearly smiled.

Finally assured that his new employer was acting in good faith, he picked up his still full glass of wine and drank enthusiastically. Anyone with that kind of collection didn't need to rely on drugging people and selling them into slavery.

"It's just Darion," he said, standing alongside the half-elf-quarter-dragon. "I'm not a knight. I'm ..." he paused, searching for a term more flattering than 'thief', "In acquisitions."

----------


## PepperP.

Lyndal hadn't really thought the roguish looking man a knight, though his clothes were rather well made. She grinned up at him in amusement.

"Acquisitions is it, Mister Darion? Well then I am certain your skill set will come in handy." She turned back to their host.

"Do you have an idea of where exactly we are to begin our search? Chult is a rather broad starting point." She picked up her bag of 50 gold and tucked it away.

----------


## zabbarot

"Oh _qumado adulese_. Yes. I know of this creature." His draconic was much more fluid, lacking the stilted quality of his common. He stared at the human's hands, desperately trying to remember what that meant. After a moment his neck flushed red as he remembered. _Oh no. No, no, no. He means to court me._ Srirak had heard the stories. Half elves and orcs. Half dragons. Centaurs.

Srirak began laughing again.

----------


## Tychris1

*Waterdeep, Gertrude Silvane's House*

Sipping her wine softly, Gertrude lowered her mask once more from behind her veil, and sighed as Lyndal asked her question *"No,"* she croaked out *"I'm afraid everything I've told you is as much as I know, Lady Fireheart."* She instantly became dead silent as she slowly turned her head (and her chair rotated of its own accord) towards the fireplace. She sat in silence watching the fire crackle.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

The Bard waved back at the diminutive creature. *"I want one!"* But then the subject of teleportation came up, and she was busily scooping up her pouch of gold and listening to the plans the old woman had. *"Oh, well...yes. Like Mister Alfson here, I too require a short time to return to my lodging, grab my supplies, and say goodbye to my roommate!"*

----------


## PepperP.

"O-Ok." Lyndal was momentarily nonplussed by the woman's sudden recalcitrance.

"I'm sure we'll pick up a lead mmm... somewhere." She was trying to reassure the doomed woman but she wasn't sure she was doing a good job.

"I think I'll wait to purchase supplies when we get there. I'm sure the shops at our destination will have gear better suited to the chultan climate." Her cheerful tone returned as she changed the subject to shopping. Shopping always cheered her up.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Slipping away from the house before the ominous silence fell, Siward made his way along Waterdeep's streets towards the Withermore's manor.  His spirits buoyed by finally having a place to start in his quest to clear his name, he was doubly glad that the walk was not a long one.  Greeted by the butler, he gave the reedy man a familiar pat on the shoulder before ascending the stair to the guest wing, collecting his tremendous bearskin cloak as well as his sword and shield.  Having been forced to renounce his inheritance after the dishonor of the previous month, he bore a simple soldier's blade and an unmarked shield, but for once the sight failed to dismay him.  Taking the time to quickly scrawl a note of thanks to his hosts, he left the estate at a jog, eager to return and get underway.

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Seeing everyone begin to square away their affairs, Bean hopped down from her chair.
"I should settle away any lingering business to attend to as well!  Douse any irons in the fire!  Cut any loose threads!  Pluck out any flies in the metaphorical ointment!  Yes!  I shall be back momentarily!"

The gnome marched purposefully out of the manor, and took a sharp right turn a few meters away from the door.  She then dove into the bushes where she had dumped all of her earthly belongings, and dragged them back inside.

"There!  I am ready to go!"
Bean gestured at an overstuffed travel pack, complete with iron cooking pot, shovel, and what appeared to be miscellaneous carpenter's tools.  A wound crossbow fired a bolt into the ceiling as she plopped the whole thing on the floor, eliciting a squeak of alarm from the gnome.
"Oh!  Oh dear!  Your poor ceiling!  I'm sorry.  Oh, my.  Why is everything so high up here?  Maybe I can just..."
Bean reached up at the bolt stuck in a ceiling crossbeam, and wiggled her fingers.  A small cloud of hornets briefly erupted around it, buzzing angrily, before fading away into nothing.  
"Oops.  I was hoping they'd lend more of a hand.  Well...  here!"
She wiggled her fingers again, and a glowing hot-pink arrow manifested, hovering in mid air, pointing at the crossbow bolt.
"Just so we don't lose track of it.  Yes, that ought to do.  For the moment."

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Secret had sat quietly in her chair ever since Just Darion's rebuke. She had barely registered the 'dumbass' portion of it, her gut freezing at his choice of comparison. Had he seen? Did he know? Normally she would just ask if her identity would cause problems, but Gertrude... Gertrude was _very_ powerful, what with her panoply of magic items and her casual teleportation and her contact on the other side of the planet who was a merchant prince and just throwing around sacks of fifty gold. Even deathly illness wouldn't hamper her arcane potency. If she decided to run Secret out of Waterdeep, she wouldn't be throwing farm tools and pots, she could afford to throw _fireballs_.

Why in the Morning Lord's infinite wisdom this woman needed _their_ help to go grab this artifact, Secret couldn't begin to guess.

Everything she owned was already on her, since she never knew when she'd be leaving. Even so, she didn't want to go to a strange foreign land and _then_ get run off. She'd spend years walking back. Then again, turning down a lucrative job like this _now_ would just look suspicious. So the drow girl sat and fretted, barely moving and never speaking until the others got back.

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Abandoning her lost crossbow bolt, Bean noticed the white-robed young lady sitting forlorn in a dark corner.  She recalled that the uncouth Just Darion had offhandedly insulted her, and she pouted as she placed a fist on her hip.  Marching over to a chair, she pulled it noisily until she was next to the mysterious waif, and climbed with some effort up onto the cushion.
"Hello there, dear.  I don't believe I caught your name.  I'm Bean, as I said.  You mustn't let that Darion fellow bother you.  He's just a lost leaf on the wind.  Humans are like that.  They only have a few decades to get their retirement nest egg in order, you see.  I could place this bag of coins we just received in a high-interest mutual fund and be well set by the time I was three hundred or so.  But that's simply not an option for a man like him.  Makes humans testy at times.  High-strung.  

...You're not a human, are you?"

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Secret did not turn to face the new arrival. Not out of rudeness, but security. Plus, she needed most of her wits to follow Bean's train of thought. "W-well, I don't know much about investment banking, but I'm sure it isn't his fault! And no, I am not human."

----------


## BladeofObliviom

Jack spent time reading the room, more than anything, letting Darion do the talking. She could trust that he'd have his priorities straight, at least. Anyone who could toss 50 gold to a roomful of strangers as if it were pocket change was definitely worth hearing out, to be sure. There were worse things in the world than a chance to visit exotic locales and make heaps of gold. 

Unfortunately, some of those things were certainly located in Chult.

She didn't feel the need to draw attention to herself, but she gave the nod of consent. Not like she wasn't already carrying everything she owned.

----------


## Tychris1

*Waterdeep, Gertrude Silvane's House*

Sitting quietly, Gertrude watched the flames flicker, brighten, change color, and seemingly dance to the command of a higher power. As the adventurer's talked amongst themselves and gathered their equipment, she slowly rose out of her seat, and shuffled to the center of the room. Shedding the heavy clothe revealed yet more concealing clothing underneath, her gloved hands reaching out to whosoever was brave enough to stand directly next to her, and with a link established she began to chant. The world became dark, the once grandiose domicile around them replaced with a landscape of stars, blackness, and the chill of the void. As suddenly as this sidereal dimension was introduced to the party it disappeared, snapping them all back to reality, and thrusting them in an environment they had scarcely seen before.


*Chapter 1: Port Nyanzaru*


You appear in a tropical city under the blazing sun. The familiar sounds of a harbor―creaking ropes, slapping waves, heavy barrels rolling across cobblestones―mingle with voices shouting and cursing in an unfamiliar language filled with clicks, inhalations, and singsongy words that make it sound almost musical. The aroma of unfamiliar spices and tropical fruit mixes with the wharfside smells of fish, tar, and canvas.

Beyond all that, Port Nyanzaru is an explosion of color. Buildings are painted in bright shades of blue, green, orange, and salmon pink, or their walls are adorned with murals portraying giant reptiles and mythical heroes. Every building sports baskets and clay urns of colorful flowers or is draped in leafy, flowering vines. Minstrels in bright clothing adorned with feathers and shells perform on street corners. Multicolored pennants and sun awnings flutter atop the city walls. A crowd of children dressed in feathered hats and capes races past you, squealing in delighted terror as a street performer costumed as a big-toothed lizard stomps and roars behind them. The whole city seems to be bustling, sweating, laughing, swearing, and singing.

Composing herself after the teleportation, Gertrude looks over the party of hired adventurers, and gesticulates lightly with a single gloved hand.

*"If you need a place to stay I would recommend the Thundering Lizard or Kaya's House of Repose. They should be near the Red Bazaar, south east of here."* And with that she slowly began to shuffle through the harbor, most likely to the merchant prince friend she spoke of earlier.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Check the city map in the roll20

----------


## Nefarion Xid

The fifty gold dragons hadn't bought the loyalty or sympathy of the thief, but it was a sufficient down payment on enthusiasm for the job. He glanced warily (and wearily) around his compatriots.

"We'd better stick together until we find accommodations. I know a merchant here, so I'm going to check in with him first, then we'll get lodging and then supplies."

His gaze ticked mechanically from corner to corner, looking for a man doing his best to look inconspicuous.

*Spoiler: Perception*
Show

(1d20+7)[*21*] To look for thieves/scouts/information brokers

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean watched saucer-eyed with wonder as the group was teleported through mystic dimensions to places far away.  The sudden blast of humidity and warmth struck her like a slap in the face, but she was all grins.

While there was a pang of sympathy for their patron as she shuffled off alone, Bean simply couldnt contain her excitement.  She bounced on her feet and clapped her hands, as a high-pitched keening sound could be heard at the limit of hearing, before coalescing in an excited squeal.

eeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEE Oh how marvelous!  How exciting!  I never thought Id see such an interesting corner of the world!  What should we do?
Darion was first to propose a course of action, to which Bean nodded sagely in agreement.
Yes, we should establish a meeting point in case we split up.  Can I be on the shopping team?

The nearest vendor stall seemed to pull on her with an inexorable gravity.  She sidled closer, eying whatever wares were on display with corvid curiosity.

----------


## zabbarot

Srirak just stared after their benefactor in silence as she disappeared into the crowd.

"That is all? Blanket Mask has no ideas beyond 'go to Chult'. I _start_ in Chult." His crest flared up in anger and he slipped into draconic, "_Why did I even go to Waterdeep? For fifty pieces of gold? So this rotting, old, softskinned **** could just warp me back with out any new goddamned information?!_" He glared up at the sky, then around at his companions. Suddenly he was aware of how angry he must look. "Ah... Srirak will return," he said sheepishly.

He didn't even laugh, instead he just walked towards the water and dove in.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Unfamiliar sights and sounds assaulted Aleandrae's senses once the Tiefling popped out of the strange but exciting star-filled void of teleportation. Once they'd appeared back on solid ground, she dusted herself off out of habit and glanced around, tail twitching with excitement. She always loved new places. As Gertrude began to shuffle away, Aleandrae trotted over alongside. "Oh, can you tell me anything about either establishment? Is there one I'm less likely to be stabbed in, for example?"

----------


## Tychris1

*Port Nyanzaru*

*Darion*

After a quick bit of looking around, Darion encounters some Zhentarim guards of a less than scrupulous nature, and they point him towards the Thundering Lizard near the Red Bazaar for his feline friend.

*Bean*
Drawn in by exotic smells, spices, and sounds Bean finds herself at a massive boxy stone temple. Various patrons of art, craft, smiths, ivory carvers, and engineers seem to flit between its loud musical halls. At the center of this simple temple is a massive fountain whose jets shift continually to create amazing shapes. Nozzles and valves can be seen moving on cams. A Chultan man in a feathery attire greets the Forest Gnome.

"Wahgwahn stranger! What brings you to the Temple of Gond?"

*Srirak*

The Lizardfolk's swimming is interrupted after a while by an angry sounding man in long flowing white robes. In his hands is a scepter with a glass orb at the end of it. As his angry tirade continues, Srirak bobs his head out of the water to get a more clear look at the man high above him on the dock, and upon doing a double take realizes that his man is as scaled and reptilian in appearance as the grim Cleric. His muzzle of golden scales forms a snarl as he points a finger down at Srirak.

*"What do you think you're doing! Get out of those waters immediately before you cause a ship to panic and mistake you for some loose animal!"* He hisses in clear Draconic.

*Spoiler: The man in question*
Show





*Aleandrae*

Gertrude looks over at the Tiefling Archaeologist accompanying her and wheezes out *"The Thunder Lizard... is a raucous place. Not dangerous, per say, but certainly much more... lively. Kaya' House of Repose is much quieter and well kept, though also more expensive. You are more than welcome to accompany me to visit my friend, Wakanga though. I am sure he would be interested in seeing new faces. Especially given my current circumstance....."*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Uh..." the Bard paused, unsure. She hated to be _that person_ and run off, but...the hells with it. *"Sure, I'll come along."* She spoke loudly enough for the rest of the party to hear her, and she spun and waved quick. *"Going with The Boss!"*

----------


## zabbarot

> The Lizardfolk's swimming is interrupted after a while by an angry sounding man in long flowing white robes. In his hands is a scepter with a glass orb at the end of it. As his angry tirade continues, Srirak bobs his head out of the water to get a more clear look at the man high above him on the dock, and upon doing a double take realizes that his man is as scaled and reptilian in appearance as the grim Cleric. His muzzle of golden scales forms a snarl as he points a finger down at Srirak.
> 
> *"What do you think you're doing! Get out of those waters immediately before you cause a ship to panic and mistake you for some loose animal!"* He hisses in clear Draconic.


At least the water was a little refreshing. Srirak looked up at the not-lizard man and nodded. "_Ah, someone who can speak a true language. I needed to clear my head._" He slid a bit farther through the water until he found a good spot to climb back up to the docks, then made his way back to the not-lizard. Srirak eyed the man with a bit of suspicion. "_Are you a dragon?_"

----------


## Nefarion Xid

Darion screamed internally as the party began drifting apart in the one minute it took him to approach an underpaid guard and ask for the whereabouts of his smugger contact. He nodded, but turned without thanking the man. A silver coin clattered to the guard's feet.

"_Tourists_," he mumbled under his breath. "At least pair up so you don't get pickpocketed," he warned, returning to the group. "If you insist on exploring, fine. I am going to see a cat about a man, so I will be at the Thunder Lizard. I expect to see you all there by dusk, or else to be collected if you find accommodations elsewhere."

"And Jack?" he said with a glance behind as he moved towards the inn. "Be a lamb." There were no further instructions, but the Cant meant ironically to watch the flock while blending in.

*Spoiler: History*
Show

(1d20+3)[*7*] History check for Nyanzaru

Darion goes to the Thundering Lizard and locates Flask of Wine unless something catches his interest along the way.

----------


## Tychris1

*Port Nyanzaru*

*Srirak, Harbor*
*"No, I'm not a dragon, I'm a half-dragon, and more importantly I am the dockmaster of this city and your shenanigans would impede my work. Please do not do so again in the future."* He preened and patted his robes straight as he stood at attention *"I am Zindar. And who might you be, oh foreign mercenary? You are far indeed from the Valley of Dread."*

Now directly within his presence, Srirak can very clearly see the Half Gold Dragon whispering and gesturing with his scepter every few seconds in different directions.

*Aleandrae, Wakanga O'tamu's Villa*

Winding her way through the colorful city, Aleandrae has barely a moment to breathe between the hustle and bustle of the thrumming streets in the city, and it takes a fair bit of effort to keep pace with the Archwizard she accompanies. A heated two person race catches her eye for a scant second, a triceratops side by side a very young Tyrannosaurus Rex, yet before she can witness its commencement she turns the corner with Gertrude into a splendid walled off community. Or what appears to be a community until at second glance Alendrae realizes this entire patch of earth is just for one villa. Its beautifully plastered walls are adorned with bright murals, patios and arcades festooned with fresh flowers, garden courtyards open to the sky, and enormous cisterns equipped with water wheels to power fountains, fans, and kinetic sculptures. Approaching the massive villa Aleandrae could see the stone walls spanned 8 to 12 feet in height, solid stone, and were adorned at the top with a plethora of sharp objects (Carnivore teeth, spikes, slivered seashells, broken shards of glittering colored glass). Soft music lilts not only from within the bowels of the resplendent home but from the very air around Alendrae, the plants, random stonework, and the murals themselves. 

Finally at the precipice of the villa's door, the stairs leading up to it seemed to be covered in glowing yellow flames, and did nothing to deter or impede Gertrude who simply walked through them. Approaching them, Aleandrae realized their magical nature, and felt that they produced no heat. Walking alongside the Archmage, Aleandrae opened the door for her, and was presented with a pleasantly breezy entryway. A tiled courtyard stretched before her, with a splashing fountain and green plants being tended to by 4 heavily armed guards. They nodded their heads knowingly at Gertrude as she entered and continued to go about their duties. Gesturing to a room to the right, Gertrude wheezed

*"Wakanga is a busy... man. But he is never too far from his villa. The washroom is there and the sitting room is over there. I shall rest and brace myself... It would be advisable if you did so too. Wakanga is a very... unique man. A bit of a dandy as my last apprentice put it."*

And with that she entered the sitting room and began to enter a deep meditative trance on a throw pillow.

*Darion, The Thundering Lizard*

Maneuvering through the harbor ward with devil may care grace Just Darion sashayed past a temple that he identifies as a temple to Sune, waltzed through a resplendently ostentatious jewel market, and sidestepped through the aptly named Red Bazaar drenched in the blood of butchered dinosaurs. Strolling downhill, Darion walked alongside the face of the Thundering Lizard, whose exterior was adorned with the skeleton of a Carnosaurus, and walked to its low base. Stepping through the skull's agape jaw, Darion entered a phantasmagoria of violence and debauchery. Curses were flung across the room as readily as tej, sour surly sailors lurked in corner tables gazing out at one another in stalemate, and the atmosphere was electrically charged enough to kickstart a heart. Crooking back and forth on a chair by the bar itself was the unmistakably stupid grin of a one Flask of Wine who was accompanied by his older yet smaller sister River Mist. The two of them were 4 drinks in, if the discarded mugs on their table were any indicator, though it's a dubious notion that they would have been split evenly.

*Spoiler: River Mist and Flask of Wine*
Show

----------


## Nefarion Xid

*Thundering Lizard*

Darion went to the bar first and ordered three of whatever it was the catfolk were drinking. He then made his way to their table, weaving straight through the pandemonium with practiced grace. His hood went back with a shake of his head and he Riker Maneuvered into a chair opposite the two.
*Spoiler: Acrobatics*
Show


(1d20+6)[*19*]


"Surprise," he said without any theatrical intonation. Darion had expected to die in Waterdeep, so his sudden appearance in a port across the world would surely be auspicious. "How's tricks?"

----------


## Tychris1

*The Thundering Lizard*

The slow witted grey Tabaxi perked up as Darion appeared spontaneously before him *"Darion!"* He exclaimed *"Tej!"* he exclaimed again upon another round of drinks coming *"YETH!"* He slurred as he began to pound down two mugs of tej at once. Snickering, River Mist stared at the pale skinned man and bobbed her head towards him "*"Oysters float a long ways across the ocean. I wonder why?"*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

She didn't think she was particularly dirty - they'd only been in the city a short while - but Aleandrae did as the other woman suggested. Entering the washroom, the Tiefling examined her clothes and gave them a good once-over with prestidigitation magic and then got down to business. After a thorough scrubbing, she pulled out her vial of perfume, giving herself several small dabs on her earlobes, neck, and wrists. Then she straightened everything, adjusting her rapier's place on her hip and coming her hair back just so, and finally slipped one of the lavender-scented soaps into her own belongings where she kept a plain but serviceable bar of unscented soap. Quickly, she reorganized her belongings, tucked her flute into a pocket, and exited into the sitting room to sit patiently (though the myriad works of art, tiles, and murals kept her attention) for any other of her party to arrive or to be admitted into the presence of the illustrious Wakanga.

----------


## Nefarion Xid

*Thundering Lizard*

"Oh, you know me, I'm on a mission of mercy," Darion replied with a sarcastic shrug. "Some poor soul's in trouble and my bleeding heart couldn't refuse. So here I am, half way across the world, ready to traipse into the jungle and brave mortal danger for my fellow man."

He drank. Whatever tej was, it smelled like mead, tasted like mead. "Figured I'd put in a word with you before I die at the bottom of a dungeon. I'd consider it lucky if I got that far. Probably die behind a bush, ****ing out my brains from some disease I can't spell."

He drank a lot more.

----------


## zabbarot

*Srirak, Harbor*
Srirak stood very tall, as is appropriate when meeting one who deemed worthy of respect. He kept the conversation in draconic since he felt far more comfortable with it.

"_I will stay out of your harbor. I am called red throat._" He fanned his dewlap as if in explanation. It was indeed deep red. "_You are busy so I will be short. I am on a mission from Semuanya to prevent the end of our world. He tests me so. I have no leads. Do you know of a trustworthy diviner?_"

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Secret spun this way and that, not knowing who to reply to as the group split up every which way. "Alright. I-I guess I'll go to the temple district. If they keep them in districts. Maybe the Morning Lord has a shrine here." She hurried off without another word the moment she heard the rendezvous point, glad to be away from Just Da-ree-on and the rest. Everyone in this group seemed so angry all the time! Except Bean, but Bean was already deep in a temple of Gond, looking for souvenirs.

As it turned out, several allied clerics had churches in the area, but Secret was unsettled enough that she decided to do what came naturally. She went off into the market to purchase the tools and supplies necessary to build a small shrine to the Rose and Gold God and set out to the east to place it.

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean wandered through the strange temple, gawking at all of the wonders with her enormous turquoise eyes.  She hopped with a start when the man greeted her.

"Oh!  Hello!  I didn't realize this was a temple of Gond.  The fountain in the center is somewhat unorthodox, isn't it?  Not that I've been to many such temples.  What a lovely place this is!  I was lured in by the enticing sights and sounds, nothing more.  I'm an adventurer!  I guess!  I only arrived a few minutes ago!  By magic!  My name is Bean!  It's lovely to make your acquaintance, sir!"

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Silend amid the chaos of the group's scattered missions, Siward took a long moment to breathe in the fullness of this new and exotic land.  Visions of half-remembered sailor tales filled his mind as the melange of a dozen spices flooded his nostrils, and he inexplicably began to laugh in the middle of the street.  It was only then that he noticed his new companions going there separate ways, but it did not seem to bother him.  Raising his hand, he bellowed across the crowd.

*"The Thundering Lizard then!  I shall endeavor to find out if any of the locals have noticed a change in the jungle!  Be careful!"*

He walked to the edge of the dock, planting one foot on a nearby rail and leaning over in search of Srirak.

*"Especially you my friend!  You never know what lurks in the deep waters!"*

His conscience thus appeased, Siward turned towards the city.  Adjusting the strap on his sword-belt, he finally noticed the heat and loosened the bindings on his bearskin.  Leaving it to flap behind him like a grizzly cape, he made his way towards the densest sounds of life and the scent of blood, in search of the hunters of the deep jungle.

----------


## Tychris1

*Port Nyanzaru

Darion, The Thundering Lizard*

As Darion explained his circumstance, Flask of Wine finished his drinking, and slowly glanced over to River Mist. The Tabaxi siblings shared a light knowing grin before turning back towards the human. *"About that,"* *"Yeah about that,"* Flask of Wine steadily echoed River Mist's words *"We might have something for that, but..."* *"But, no buthineth in the Lizard. River and Flathk know better place, yeah?"* The two tabaxi began to stand up from the table, their tails pointed towards the exit.

*Srirak, The Royal Harbor*

Upon the severity of Srirak's quest being presented to him, Zindar stopped his steady process of spellcasting, and gave the lizardfolk before him his undivided attention. *"You're an adventurer. A holy shaman of Semuanya. You have my... deepest prayers to Tymora,"* He said in Draconic in an almost pitying manner *"If it's a diviner you seek look no further than the temple of Savras over yonder. Grandfather Zitembe, the temple's head priest, wields the magics you would require."*

He turned as if to walk away, then glanced over his shoulder to impart *"If you need a guide through the jungle several of them leave advertisements on my bulletin board. If you need anything else, or your holy quest ends and you need a job, leave a message with one of my clerks. Walk safe scaly brethren, they may let you sit at their tables, but they will never fully accept you."* And with that he sprouted a pair of golden dragon wings and took to the skies.

*Secret and Jack, Old City*

Quickly setting to her task Secret gathered all the prerequisite components to make a shrine to Lathander in the span of half an hour, her traveling companion revealing themselves halfway through the shopping endeavor, and the now revealed two cut their way through the north gate of Port Nyanzaru's walled exterior. Passing by the two massive crumbling stone ziggurats they quickly come to understand why nearby Chultans referred to them as the Beggars' Palaces. Shops and tenements of bamboo are jammed onto the terraces of the ziggurats in wild profusion; The upper levels are cleaner and less crowded than those near the street level. A narrow wooden bridge connects the upper levels above the press and noise of the street. Beyond and betwixt the Beggar Palace's is a massive stone lined rectangular pit swarmed with onlookers. Two guards carry a prisoner towards the mob as a chultan man shoves past Jack crying out protestations of innocence. His laments however ceased as he looked at the stranger he shoved past, then over at her companion, and then lit his eyes with a sparkle of hope.

"You two! Foreigners, yes, not a part of this madness! Please! You must help me! My husband, he's going to be executed, and he's innocent! I'll give you all the money I have just please save my Draza!"

*Bean, Temple of Gond*

The feathered man looked at Bean curiously at first but slowly he sat himself down next to her and spread his lips into a toothy grin. "It is good to meet you, Bean. I am Rindawan, acolyte of this temple. Our fountain is most unusual but it is still a beautiful piece of craft, yes? There are so many beautiful things to make in the world. Happy little accidents." He stood up and returned to his pottery, gesturing for Bean to join him "If you are as new as you say, and you seek many sights and sounds, then you should find yourself at the Grand Souk or the Dye Works sometime."

*Aleandrae, Wakanga O'Tamu's Villa*

Sitting in the resplendent waiting room, Aleandrae took note of the various swords draping the walls, blades plundered from across the world and through history itself. Lavish rugs were sprawled over the floor inbetween couches, pillows, and other luxurious accommodations. Her attention is drawn away from the room and to the entrance of the Villa however as a loud BANG sounds the front door getting slammed, uptempo musical notes fill the air, and the guards opposite of Aleandrae stand at attention. Sliding to the resting room archway, a Chultan man with braided beard leans over the portal, and rolls his back against it as he fully exposes his robed self. His eyes instantly lock on the baggy form of Gertrude.

*"Gertrude you old frumpy wart, what brings you to my small corner of the universe."* He spins off of the wooden beam and saunters into the room, manifesting a wooden crane he didn't possess moments ago just to gesture it at Aleandrae *"And whoooooo is your well equipped friend exactly?"* He inquired cheerily, his eyes narrowing as his lips form a Cheshire like grin.

*Spoiler: Wakanga O'Tamu*
Show




*Siward, The Grand Coliseum*

Cursory investigation and asking around unveils to Siward that the entirety of Sellswords and Guides who do business (proper business) in the city are under Merchant Prince Jobal's financial control. These warriors and pathfinders make up the vast majority of jungle hunters within the city itself. Though meeting with the merchant prince directly is ill-advised, many of his warriors spend time observing or practicing outside of the grand stone coliseum that dominates the surrounding land. Practice swords clash, yklwa's are tossed, and jeers are intermingled with laughter amidst the various loitering hunters.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Confident that he'd found a haven for kindred spirits, Siward strode boldly to the edge of the practice field.  He chose one bout to watch, observing the dance of footwork and feint until a victor was finally decided, then turned the nearest mercenary.

*"Good day, friend.  Would one of you gentlemen indulge a traveler in a practice bout?  It's been some time and I fear my skills are a bit rusty."*

----------


## Tychris1

*Port Nyanzaru*

*Siward, the Grand Coliseum*

The surrounding mercenaries look at Siward with crooked eyes. The albino dwarf standing next to him, decorated in armor, looked up at the much taller human before dropping his gaze to his zhentarim compatriots. They all began to laugh, heartily at first, until it extends slightly too long, and finally dies down with the dwarf itself.

Sure thing, I could use the practice on something other than a honker.

He took an aggressive stance with his axe.

*Lyndal, The Grand Souk*

As the party dispersed Lyndal found herself isolated in the heart of the thumping city, and instinctively found herself amidst the largest collection of coin and resources she had seen her whole life over. Good draconic instincts.

*Spoiler: The Grand Souk Wares*
Show


Anything within the phb at market price, though some more exotic things like elephants are unavailable (though many merchants make note of their willingness to take special orders). All poisons in the dmg and adamantine from Xanathar's can be found too.

Special regional items for sale:
+1 Ammunition (Per Piece) 50 gp
+1 Wooden Shields 450 GP
+1 Dagger or Yklwa 500 GP
Flying monkey, giant lizard, hadrosaurus 100 GP
Ankylosaurus, deinonychus, or flying snake 250 GP
Triceratops 500 GP
Canoe 50 GP
Block of insect repellent 1SP
Gourd of Insect Repellent 1 GP
Rain Catcher 1 GP
Menga Leaves (1 Ounce) 2 GP: Eat 1 ounce to regain 1 HP. If a creature ingests more than 5 ounces in a 24 hour period gains no additional benefit and must succeed on a dc 11 constitution saving throw or fall unconscious for 1 hour. The unconscious creature awakens if it takes at least 5 damage on one turn.
Ryath Root 50 GP: Ingest to gain 2d4 temporary hp. A creature that consumes more than one ryath root in a 24 hour period must succeed on a dc 13 constitution saving throw or suffer the poisoned condition for 1 hour.
Sinda Berries (10) 5GP: Consuming 10 Sinda berries grants advantage on saving throws against disease and poison for the next 24 hours.
Wildroot 25GP: Rubbing wildroot on a poisoned wound removes the poisoned condition from a creature. Once used the wildroot loses this property.
Wukka Nut 1GP: When shaken a wukka nut sheds bright light to 10 feet and dim light an additional 10 feet. This magical light fades after 1 minute, but shaking the nut again causes the light to reappear. If te shell of the nut is cracked open, it loses its magic.
Yachha 1 GP: A slow moving harmless meaty beetle that feeds on worms and maggots. It moves slowly and is easy to catch. A creature with mad monkey fever that eats a raw or cooked yahcha can immediately make a saving throw with advantage against the disease.
Zabou 10 GP: Mushrooms that release spores within a 10 foot radius sphere if crushed or struck. Can also be urled up to 30 feet away or dropped like a grenade, releasing its cloud of spores on impact. Any creature in that area must succeed on a dc 10 constitution saving throw or be poisoned for 1 minute. The poisoned creature's skin itchs for the duration. The creature can repeat the saving throw at the  end of each of its turns, ending the effect on itself on a success.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Looking the dwarf up and down with an appreciative eye, Siward either didn't notice or didn't care about the overlong laughter.  Lowering his bearskin to the nearest seat, he began to work the knots on his doublet.

*"The axe man, friend?  A good choice.  I've known many fine reavers who favored the axe."*

He pulled his doublet clear, followed by his fine shirt.  Muscles rippled on his tall frame, and he took a moment to stretch out.  Finally free of the constraints of his clothes, everything began to pop.

*"Ah!  That's better."*

His sword emerged from its worn leather scabbard with a slow hiss, gripped in stiff fingers that were fast remembering the feel of salt-kissed leather.  He hammered his crossguard against the steel rim of his black-faced circular shield before moving into the nearest combat circle with a salute.

*"Siward Alfson faces you, sir!  Fight with honor, for Tempus' pleasure!"*

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Secret reacts almost immediately, more than ready to help but unsure how. "Oh no, that's terrible! How do we stop the execution? And what do they think he did?"

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Staring down his albino opponent, Siward's breathing began to quicken.  The whites of his eyes began to redden, and a low growl built in his throat.  He unleashed it in a primal roar, his entire body quivering in electric response, and swung the flat of his blade towards the dwarf's head.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Siward Rages.  Then I make my first attack! :D

Longsword: (1d20+5)[*12*]
Damage: (1d8+5)[*10*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Port Nyanzaru*

*Darion, Malar's Throat*

Working their way through the city, River and Flask led Darion to the south exit, and out through a large gate dubbed Ubtao's Jaws. Outside the city walls they are presented with a stark contrast to the splendor of Port Nyanzaru as they prowl the bowels of a slum district. Two sheer, jungle draped riges flank a deep ravine before Darion. Ramshackle buildings cling to the sides of the ridges, each structure seemingly built atop the lower one's roof. Foot bridges of rope and bamboo hang above the ravine. Some of them are 200 feet long or longer and sway a hundred feet above ground. The brave of heart or skilled amongst the natives walk across them and seem to bear... fishing poles? Walking inbetween two buildings, the pair of Tabaxi led Darion around a final corner into what he could unmistakably tell was a drug den, and they quickly crawled through one of the windows and into a private locked room.

*"There we go, much more private. Much more to River and Flask's liking. Isn't that right, brother?"*
*"Much more to our liking, right."*

Sprawling themselves out on the dusty and ruined furniture in the room, River and Flask swayed their tails in counterpart *"We have a good thing going with the Zhentarim."* *"Yeah, no Merchant Princes telling us what to do. We've still got a bit of the old business running, but with the Zhents covering our backs we decided to slip underneath Jobal's nose, and take a bit from the jungle ourselves. We know a few good spots to go looting, asking questions, and maybe even whatever you're looking for."* *"If you're interethted."*

*Secret, Jack, Old City*

"They're going to start anytime now, it's too late to stop it, but if my husband can survive Executioner's Run and climb the rope they'll give him his freedom. They think he's selling Dancing Monkey Fruit but we only deal in fabrics! This must be a case of mistaken identity but no one will listen to me. Please, my husband can't outrun velociraptors!" He gestured towards the massive stone lined pit carved into the ground before them.

*Siward, The Grand Coliseum*

"You fight with such passion! I like it!" The albino dwarf howled "May Moradin be pleased with Bovar Hackinstone this day!" He batted aside the sword and gripping the axe in both hands lunged forward.

*Spoiler: Attack!*
Show


Attack:(1d20+3)[*23*]
Damage:(1d6+1)[*3*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Unleashing a cry of appreciation as the axe rebounded with a bruise, Siward crashed sword against shield a second time.

*"A fine hit!"*

Then his shield and sword lashed out in tandem.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Shield Bash bonus action, followed by a smack.

Bash Athletics Check: (1d20+5)[*12*]
or: (1d20+5)[*24*]

Attack: (1d20+5)[*21*]
Maybe Advantage: (1d20+5)[*18*]
Damage: (1d8+5)[*10*]

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

"It's nice to meet you Mr. Rindawan.  If you could give me directions to the Grand Souk I would be most appreciative!  I've much shopping to do for an expedition, you see.  Into the jungle!  To places dark and places strange!  Hmmm here, for your trouble.  A donation!  I'm very much pro-crafting."

Bean fished inside her pocket, producing a gold coin and a one-ounce block of unidentified material she had found.
"Perhaps one of your artisans can turn this mysterious block into something useful, or at the very least aesthetically pleasing."

----------


## Nefarion Xid

*Malar's Throat*

"Sure. Sure. I'm traveling with seven bodies. I wouldn't mind if they killed some monsters for me and I wouldn't weep if I had to split the loot in less than eight ways. I feel a little out of practice anyway. So, how's about you tell me where I should be looking and I'll give you two first choice when we have shinnies that need selling?"

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Aleandrae Valhiri," she replied smoothly, bowing low. She glanced back over her shoulder to see if any of her party had followed her, but then returned her attention to the Chultan man just as quickly. "Bard, graduate of New Olamn, and archaeologist and cartographer by trade. 'Tis a distinct pleasure to meet you and to visit your fine city. I have traveled from Calimshan all the way to Waterdeep, and there are wondrous sights here that I glimpsed on the way to your magnificent home from the harbour that I have never seen elsewhere, though I have been here only a short while."

----------


## PepperP.

Lyndal hadn't been strictly invited along, yet she followed Madame Gertrude and Aleandrae to the Merchant Prince's estate. After all, who better to ask for shopping advice? As they moved through the humid jungle, she was grateful of her spare, flowy outfit. She pulled her hair up and fastened it off of her neck with a few practiced motions. She gazed admiringly at the elaborate constructs of the Merchant Prince's estate and made use of the lavatory to freshen up as the Madame suggested. She had been just about to remark upon a lovely tapestry to Aleandrae when the guards snapped to attention. She hung back as the two friends greeted each other, not wishing to detract from their reunion. As the Merchant Prince turned his attention to Aleandrae, she peeped out curiously from behind the woman to wait her turn for introductions.

----------


## zabbarot

*Srirak, The Royal Harbor*

"You have my thanks, gold scale." Srirak watched in awe as the dragon man flew away. He was impressed. He'd never seen anyone sprout wings. With gold scale gone Srirak was unsure what to do next. He could speak with the priests on his own, but perhaps there was a reason he had been sent to meet these softskins. Maybe they had some special skills that might help.

With that in mind he went to the temple of Savras.

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Secret pushed her way to the edge of the pit - no small feat given her frame - and looked for anything she could do to help the poor man. The setup was fairly simple, there was a man, a rope that he had to get to, and starving velociraptors. Seeing the cages used, it became clear that there might be a way to slow the proceedings, and Secret quickly summoned up her powers for a cantrip - filling the opening mechanism on the top of each cage with as much sand as she could manage, clogging it. The people in charge would probably not be thrilled at the interference, but that was an issue for when someone wasn't about to be eaten by velociraptors. Besides, maybe they wouldn't notice her among all the other people shouting and waving their arms.

----------


## Tychris1

*Port Nyanzaru

Siward, The Grand Coliseum*

The barbarian and the albino dwarf traded blows briefly but it was quickly apparent to all who the greater combatant was as Siward finally brought his shield to bare and Bovar did not stand up in response. Thudding against the ground, the sound of battle was replaced with silence, and the surrounding Zhentarim mercenaries watched Siward with a small amount of shock. Slowly they nodded their heads in agreement and a human in leather armor of illuskan descent approached Siward. 

"I've never seen someone knock Bovar out that quickly. You said your name is Siward, yes? What master do you serve in this Port? You must be the prize fighter of some merchant prince, no?"

*Bean, The Temple of Gond*

Rindawan looked at the strange material and placed it alongside one of his vases. He smiled appreciatively and said something in Chultan that Bean was not entirely sure of its meaning but felt a general positive tone in delivery. He described the path through the city required to reach its pulsing heart of trade, the Grand Souk, and began to furtively try and discover how to turn this strange material into a work of fine craftsmanship.

*Darion, Malar's Throat*

The tabaxi siblings nodded their heads arrhythmically *"But if we could keep our expedition free from any city affiliated guides that'd be ideal."* River noted before Flask chimed in cheerily *"We can take you to Firefinger and Dungrunglung! Oh and thith town with a witch or thomething who can make intelligent zombieth? They're all pretty dangerouth though."* 

*"But also full of potentially untaken loot. Firefinger's the nesting roost of a clan of Pterafolk. They've probably taken a fair bit of things from the people they brutally murder. Dungrunglung's a bit more of an issue, we've never even been inside but we have seen every Grung scouting party in the nearby area congregating there so it must be their base of operations. And Mbala, well, that place is most definitely haunted. But hey, haunted things tend to have nice things too."*

*Srirak, The Temple of Savras*

Impressed with the Dockmaster's display of draconic lineage, Srirak walks in wonder through the Merchant Ward of Port Nyanzaru, and after a few minutes finds himself before what is undoubtedly the _oldest_ and grandest structure in Port Nyanzaru. The massive stone building's tiled roof is styled like an unblinking eye gazing into the sky above. Outside the main gates of this temple stands an elderly chultan man in a heated argument with three lightly armored tethyrian individuals. The closest one to the old man has an extremely large ruby brandished in her hand.

"I can see the truth of your intentions. I won't take part in it!"
*"Listen old man just do your job and take this donation, we need to find Artus Cimber. I'd rather this not get-"*
"Begone!"
*"We're not just going to leave without so-"*

Their words slowly trailed off as the three blue eyed humans stared at Srirak.

*"What the f***..."*
*"Fine, don't make the easiest money in your life. We'll find him one way or another."*

The only male in the group chimed in, before they all departed, and scowled at Srirak's strange menacing scaly form. The old man however smiles at Srirak's arrival, bowing slightly whilst leaning against his cane, and says "Thank you my scaled friend, I am Grandfather Zitembe, and what has brought you to our fair temple?"

*Spoiler: Grandfather Zitembe*
Show





*Aleandrae, Lyndal, Wakanga O'Tamu's Villa*

Gertrude snapped out of her meditative stance at Wakanga's arrival, her baggy wrapped form rumbling once at the motion, and slowly she stood to face the Merchant Prince. *"It would appear I'm harder to dispose of then you initially thought, you... melodramatic baby,"* the two of them stared at each other for a brief second, Wakanga's face in an expression of pain, and then they both began to snicker *"I rather enjoyed my previous stay in your villa. And I've... business to attend to in Chult."*

Wakanga gave Aleandrae a final appreciative once over before tutting softly and magically changing his clothes to the same shade of blue as her hair article by article *"My my, Ms. Valhiri you are well traveled indeed! I treasure such wondrous sights that grow common and stale to those world weary as we, you see it's my trade in full, those magical moments, and I've no doubt you will uncover many useful things for me to know."* 

Gertrude slowly turned her head to Lyndal as she watched the sheepish noblewoman wait in turn *"Yes, she'll be part of an expedition alright. One that the fair waterdhavian noble here is also part of. Lady Fireheart."* Snapping his attention from Aleandrae, Wakanga looked deeply into Lyndal's draconic eyes, and made a bemused expression on his face. His clothing once more began to shift color; from blue to red. *"Noble you say? How prestigious. I must be the envy of all men, surrounded by such accomplished women."*

*Secret, Jack, Executioner's Run*

As Jack watched over the determinedly just Drow Secret went to work. Her magic was true and blessed by the Gods, her abruptly placed soiling interfering with the release mechanism of the cage. The Chultan man Secret is fairly certain goes by Draza has already begun rapidly sprinting to the far side of the pit much to the booing and outrage of the observing audience. The two guards who had dragged Draza here both glare at Secret, whose impassioned display of divinely gifted magic was quite obvious to, and they quickly walked to a Chultan man in official garbs adorned with trinkets and began to lead him over through the crowd towards the pair.

"Do you wish to join that man in Executioner's Run? Explain yourselves immediately!" The apparent officiate hissed at the two women as his guards took readied stances with spears and shields.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Returning the crowd's nod, Siward strode back to his discarded scabbard and sheathed his sword.  Reaching into his pocket, he pulled forth a worn kerchief and began dabbing off the sweat of combat, though he paused as the Illuskan approached him.

*"Aye, Siward Alfson.  I've no master friend, save the call of righteous battle, but I was brought here from distant Waterdeep by a maiden in need."*

He cracked his knuckles with a sigh.  A month maintaining a sedate, respectable profile had been torture.

*"I am here to find an answer for the recent difficulties faced by those returned from the grave, and I hoped that you who know the jungle best might be able to point me in the right direction.  I'd like to buy you all a round, if you'll have me as a drinking partner."*

He motioned towards the insensate dwarf.

*"Though we should perhaps wait for Bovar to regain consciousness?  He deserves a mug of something cool."*

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Secret bowed politely, riding somewhere between terror and bizarrely calm acceptance. On the one hand, she was used to being unpopular, on the other, the people aggravated at her usually weren't quite so heavily armed. Or numerous. There usually wasn't a handy disposal pit nearby either. "I-I apologize if there is an issue, officer...?" She guessed at his title, "...but I had good cause to believe the man is innocent of the crime he's being punished for. If he is indeed guilty of a... a truly heinous crime, I will be happy to undo the damage and you can throw him back in." Glancing at Jack, though the gesture went unobserved under her hood, she continued. "Also, the decision to hamper the execution was mine alone, so please extend any required punishments or fines to only me."

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

Lyndal returned the Merchant Prince's bemused smile with a friendly one of her own that revealed small dimples in her cheeks.

"You're very kind to say so, my Lord." She curtsied prettily.

"I am afraid my only accomplishment this far was being born into an illustrious family." Her dimples made a second appearance.

"It is an honor to be your guest in your lovely home. I must say, I do love how you can change your clothing colors on a whim, it's quite impressive! Shopping for a more adventure appropriate outfit is one of my top priorities for the day." Afraid of rambling, she paused in relaying any more of her plans to allow the others to get a word in. Instead of speaking further, she focused and beamed playfully as her own outfit turned red to match the Prince's.

----------


## Tychris1

*Port Nyanzaru*

*Siward, The Grand Coliseum*

The man rubbed his chin in contemplation, his compatriots joined soon after, and they all nearly simultaneously shrugged as Siward made mention of difficulties involving the recently returned. One of them picked up Bovar, stowed his gear at the waist, and steadily rocked the unconscious dwarf. 

"Bovar will no doubt appreciate waking up to drinks, Siward. We've much to discuss!" The same Illuskan man said, an individual Siward could roughly assume to be their leader or atleast spokesperson. Leading the Noble man down to the Thundering Lizard, Siward walked the same steps his companion Rogue descended not too long ago, and came face to face with the buildings menacing facade. "We drink hard Siward Alfson, I am Lerek Dashlynd, and I hope your coin purse is as heavy as your blade."

*Lyndal, Aleandrae, Wakanga O'Tamu's Villa*

*"Oh of course of course my love. As a lord of trade in this city I would gladly have one of my associates guide you fully in the market place and extend ALL that I have to offer for sale to you. I'm sure one as magically talented as you could appreciate it."* Wakanga chirped cheerfully. 

*Spoiler: Wakanga's Magical Reserve Market!*
Show


Potion, common	          80 gp
Potion, uncommon	300 gp
Spell scroll, 1st-level	100 gp
Spell scroll, 2nd-level	550 gp

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean thanked the nice Gondite acolyte and set out for the bazaar.  Her happy gate was positively bouncy as she strolled through the busy streets, humming to herself.  She ducked under the odd cart and gingerly evaded piles of dinosaur dung before reaching her destination, thrumming with the beating heart of commerce.

Bean wandered from shop to stall, examining the strange wares with interest.  Several things caught her fancy, but she felt this was the sort of town that encouraged haggling, so haggle she did!

"These nuts glow when you shake them?  How fascinating!  Oh, it would be fun to have one, true, but I don't really _need_ it.  We gnomes can see in the dark already.  Would you be willing to shave off a few coppers as a Darkvision Discount?"

"These leaves restore health and vitality?  Useful!  Now, I'm a big-shot adventurer, you see.  I'd be willing to return here on the regular, make you my personal supplier of menga leaves, but would you be so gauche as to make a favored customer pay full retail?  Work with me!  Hee hee hee!  Oh, I like your hat!  Where does everyone get all these feathers?"

"Do you speak goat?  Well, I do!  And she's not terribly happy here, I'm afraid to say.  I'd be willing to take her off your hands.  Maybe as part of a package deal?  An unhappy goat makes for an unhappy life.  Less quality cheeeeese."

"What do you mean these beetles are a remedy?  You don't sell them as pets?  Toss in a jar of maggots so I can keep it fed, then.  Wait, if I buy insect repellant will it upset the beetle?  Well, I could just go to another stall across the square!  Their beetles seemed much more lustrous.  I can tell quality chitin from a mile away.  Oh!  Are those nuts _spicy?_"

*Spoiler: Shopping*
Show


Things Bean wants to buy:

gourd of insect repellant - 1 gp
rain catcher - 1 gp
5 menga leaves - 10 gp
10 sinda berries - 5 gp
wukka nut - 1 gp
yachha beetle - 1 gp
mess kit - 2 sp
 healers kit - 5 gp
fishing tackle - 1 gp
bell - 1 gp
goat - 1 gp

total: 27.2 gp

Persuasion check to haggle: (1d20+4)[*19*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Elated to have fallen in among such fine fellows, Siward clapped Lerek on the shoulder.

*"I would have it no other way!  And worry not - I'll not turn spendthrift while celebrating a victory!"*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Pleased that at least one of the party had joined her in accompanying Gertrude on their primary purpose (and hoping that they'd made a good impression), Aleandrae gestured to Lyndal and flashed her a grin. "We are but two of an expeditionary group put together by Madame Silvane here," she told Wakanga, hoping to quickly get to the purpose of their visit so as to leave time for shopping afterward. "In an effort to do something about the peculiar and tragic affliction preventing the deserving [by which she meant wealthy] dead from being revived, or those who have had such a miracle performed upon them in the past, she has commissioned eight of us to track down an artifact called the "Soulmonger" somewhere in Chult. We were hoping you might be able to provide us with a suitable guide, and perhaps some resources for our mission."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Persuasion if necessary: (1d20+4)[*7*]

----------


## Nefarion Xid

Darion told the pair of tabaxi he'd see what he could do, but made no guarantees that the party would be able or willing to follow up on the leads. Any dungeon was potentially as good as another, so he didn't truthfully care what they did and in what order while pursuing the origin of the curse.

He drew up his hood again and made his way back to the Thundering Lizard. There he attempted to cross check the tabaxis' leads with any information from drunk locals and a jobs board. While plying people for secrets, he treat himself to a little casual gambling.

*Spoiler: Thief Stuff*
Show

(1d20+3)[*19*] Insight

Darion doesn't cheat or play with his own cards. He wagers 5 gp for the hour or two he's there.
(1d20+5)[*18*] Wisdom + Cards
(1d20+3)[*10*] Charisma + Cards
(1d20+3)[*15*] Charisma + Cards

----------


## zabbarot

*Srirak, The Temple of Savras*

Srirak watched the tethyrians leave with some surprise, but he puffed his chest out a little to play it up. He even flicked his tongue at them a bit. Some humans seemed to find that intimidating. He wasn't sure why.

"I am on mission to save our species. You know of death curse, yes?" He spoke softly, much more aware of how much he disliked common after his conversation with the gold scale. "A mage told me curse is caused by a powerful necromantic artifact. I need help finding it."

----------


## BladeofObliviom

*Spoiler*
Show




> *Secret, Jack, Executioner's Run*
> 
> As Jack watched over the determinedly just Drow Secret went to work. Her magic was true and blessed by the Gods, her abruptly placed soiling interfering with the release mechanism of the cage. The Chultan man Secret is fairly certain goes by Draza has already begun rapidly sprinting to the far side of the pit much to the booing and outrage of the observing audience. The two guards who had dragged Draza here both glare at Secret, whose impassioned display of divinely gifted magic was quite obvious to, and they quickly walked to a Chultan man in official garbs adorned with trinkets and began to lead him over through the crowd towards the pair.
> 
> "Do you wish to join that man in Executioner's Run? Explain yourselves immediately!" The apparent officiate hissed at the two women as his guards took readied stances with spears and shields.





> Secret bowed politely, riding somewhere between terror and bizarrely calm acceptance. On the one hand, she was used to being unpopular, on the other, the people aggravated at her usually weren't quite so heavily armed. Or numerous. There usually wasn't a handy disposal pit nearby either. "I-I apologize if there is an issue, officer...?" She guessed at his title, "...but I had good cause to believe the man is innocent of the crime he's being punished for. If he is indeed guilty of a... a truly heinous crime, I will be happy to undo the damage and you can throw him back in." Glancing at Jack, though the gesture went unobserved under her hood, she continued. "Also, the decision to hamper the execution was mine alone, so please extend any required punishments or fines to only me."





*Executioner's Run*

"No, I think not." Jack interrupted, putting herself between the Official and the Sorceress with one hand on her blade's hilt. "A woman throws sand into your playpen and you cry foul? Bah! If a man fights with a dulled blade, he has only himself to blame when it fails to bite. So too it is with beasts."

She eyed the official and the two guards appraisingly. She could likely take two men in a fight if she had to, but there were surely more guards around, and the resulting commotion would certainly be undesirable. On the other hand, perhaps she could take on two of those overgrown lizards...give them a bit of a show.

----------


## Jade_Tarem

"W-what? Those are fighting words! We need less violence, not more!" Secret flailed her white robed arms to try to add gravitas to her statement. It had the opposite effect.

----------


## Tychris1

*Port Nyanzaru*

*Siward, Darion, The Thundering Lizard*

Though Siward gleaned little useful information from his carousing and cavorting he did manage to make a positive impression in the eyes of the hunters and warriors of Port Nyanzaru.

*Spoiler: Contact Gained!*
Show


Siward gains one Unidentified Contact. He can choose to cash in his unidentified contact to make one NPC related to his target audience (Jungle Hunters) a friendly contact, as a result of his time spent impressing and rubbing elbows.


Darion on the other hand was fast at work "spending" money at the gambling table, his initial round of games failing to pay off financially, and as confidence surged lips loosened to spill forth secrets. He also saw several listings and locations for guides officially involved with the city. Perhaps they could be used as cross references aswell.

*Spoiler: Rumors and Board listings*
Show


Azaka Stormfang (Port Nyanzaru)
Eku (Port Nyanzaru)
Faroul and Gondolo (Port Nyanzaru)
Hew Hackinstone (Port Nyanzaru)
Musharib (Port Nyanzaru)
Salida (Port Nyanzaru)
Shago (Fort Belaurian)
Qawasha and Kupalué (Fort Beluarian)

A 2000 GP bounty each for _The Stirge, The Emerald Eye, and The Dragonfang_! 500 extra for the capture of their captains.

The "Terror Folk" in Firefinger are all too real. Five days by canoe up the River Tiryki and a quick march will bring you to their territory. They are extremely violent, sadistic, and territorial. Many a Chultan has lost a loved one to these winged devils and their deaths would be a cause for celebration indeed.



*Srirak, The Temple of Savras*

Grandfather Zitembe listened closely to the fellow cleric's words his face slowly peeling into disbelief as the Lizardfolk asked for aid "I have indeed heard of this death curse. Even felt its dark power prevent me from doing some of my duties. But surely the origin of this curse can't be in Chult?" He began to mumble chultan words to himself, slowly scratching the stress marks along the side of his head, and cocked an eyebrow at the lizardfolk as if to now examine the veracity of his character "I would like to help but, I find the idea hard to believe."

*Jack, Secret, Up Sh**'s Creek Executioner's Run*

"I AM A JUDGE OF PORT NYANZARU AND WILL BE RESPECTED AS SUCH! Guard's seize these two!" The ostentatiously dressed Chultan man screeched as the guards standing beside him lunged into action, weapons at the ready. The crowd around them began to peel back, take further bets, and or completely ignore the rapidly dissolving situation. Draza for his part was already halfway up the rope on the far end of Executioner's Run, his tired body clearly fatigued but so full of fear as to ignore it, and the Raptors were in hot pursuit to catch up to him (after cleverly unlocking their own cages).

*Spoiler: Combat!*
Show


You guys win initiative.


*Aleandrae, Lyndal, Wakanga O'Tamu's Villa*

*"Oh but of course, it would be my pleasure to help you however I can. But first, come, come! You must be famished, I'll have Utembi prepare an extra 3 dishes, and I can kill two honkers with one stone once my book arrives,"* Wakanga waved towards the grand hall before him, giving the two ladies a firm yet caring grin, and went about dispensing orders to not only the guards but the servants aswell. Gertrude for her part shrugged and followed behind the Merchant Prince, past two sweeping staircases that flanked a magnificent tiled floor, and into a dining room. The long wooden table was extremely low to the ground with pillows for seats, two plates were already being prepared by a young scrawny Chultan man, and another servant was preparing massive stockpiles of spirits and alcoholic beverages next to the plate adjacent to the head of the table. Wakanga sat down at the head of the table. An unseen force seemed to work itself around Wakanga as articles of clothing slowly floated over to him and presented themselves in different angles for his analysis. 

*"I have a very important writer visiting me today, your unexpected arrival fills me with joy Gertrude, and headaches. But it's no matter, a Merchant Prince must be a skilled multitasker, and I am no exception,"* He looked to one of his servants and whistled pleasant words in Chultan to him before returning his attention towards putting on various hats and rings *"Jobal has a strict monopoly on the dealings of guides and sellswords within Port Nyanzaru, but I would more than happily set up a meeting with him for you and your compatriots. I could have one by tomorrow morning at the latest!"*

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

Lyndal looked to Aleandrae happily.

"I'm sure this meal will be much better than whatever passes for food at the Thundering Lizard." She spoke under her breath as she followed the merchant and madame cheerfully. Eyeing the low table and pillows, she slipped out of her sandals and kneeled on her pillow. Settling back comfortably, she changed her outfit to a more formal deep purple which also contrasted her red scales better.

"That would be wonderful, My Lord. I'm sure it would be terribly foolish to go traipsing into the unknown jungle without a guide. The fauna is certainly different than I am used to!"

----------


## zabbarot

*Srirak, The Temple of Savras*

Srirak nodded sagely. "Fair, I am unsure I am believing it also. What I know is this: Semuanya tasked me with bringing end to curse. I sailed cross whole ocean to Waterdeep. A dying old mage woman said curse comes from artifact in jungles. I have no other lead. If you find nothing I can move on to other theories."

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"That would be wonderful, your grace." Aleandrae wasn't _quite_ certain what the proper mode of address for a Merchant Prince was, but that seemed appropriate. Better to err on the side of flattery. Besides, this fellow seemed the kind who might enjoy that. He was also nice, rich, and well-connected. "The sooner we can get started, the better. After all, lives are at stake." Watching Lyndal remove her sandals and sit down, the Tiefling's mouth curved slightly into a smile, and she cast a small spell, removing her boots and depositing them gently behind her own pillow. She waited on Gertrude and inclined her head to the woman. "Would you like any assistance, Madame Silvane?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Mage Hand the boots off!

----------


## Tychris1

*Port Nyanzaru*

*Srirak, The Temple of Savras*

"Hmmmm...." Grandfather Zitembe closed his eyes briefly, nodded his head, and continued "Very well then. I shall consult the guides. This process will be very taxing and intricate however. Return tomorrow at this time and it shall be done. It also requires some expensive material components..." His hands lingered in the air a few seconds "Thank you." And with that he turned to enter the Temple of Savras whilst fiercely chanting a prayer. Standing guard at the temples doors was a Chultan woman in simple garbs who ushered the elder man in while staring at Srirak curiously. As Grandfather Zitembe disappeared from sight, the mousy woman frittishly worked her way quickly down the large carved steps, and looked up at Srirak with a level of awe.

"You're going into the jungle? South?"

*Aleandrae, Lyndal, Wakanga O'tamu's Villa*

Gertrude shook her veil very softly *"It's quite alright. Thank you, Ms. Valhiri."* she said before slowly shuffling down ontop of a pillow. As the dinner servants returned with several plates of various sliced meats, vegetables, and fruits Wakanga finally settled on an outfit. The most striking piece of it being the long cylindrical hat he donned. The servants retreated out of the room as Wakanga prepared a toast.

*"To old friends and new!"*

*"I'll drink to that!"*

A bombastically loud man cried out from beyond the door of the room. The doors were thrust open brashly to reveal the two very concerned servants staring at a bearded man obviously past intoxication. 

*Spoiler: The man in question*
Show





Stumbling into the room, the bearded man nearly tripped over an errant pillow, and shakingly lowered himself down at the plate reserved directly next to Wakanga's with various glasses prepared with it. *"Wakanga my Prince, it is good to see you again! I was under the impression that my book signing was to be a personal matter. Not that I mind this particularly company."* He hiccuped before sliding a lecherous smile to Lyndal, then Aleandrae, and finally having it melt into slowly settling confusion then mild disgust as he eyed Gertrude's form. 

*"Well, anyway, as ordered your own personal signed copy of Volo's Guide to Monsters! Now on sale if any exotic women are interested. I've seen many an exotic land myself!"*

----------


## zabbarot

*Srirak, The Temple of Savras*

"If I knew I would not be here. But most of jungle is south, so... perhaps. What do you need, softskin?" Srirak did his best to seem disinterested. He did not trust this new human. So far every kind human he had met had tried to rob or murder him.

*Spoiler: Insight?*
Show

I'll probably roll another 2 :P
(1d20+5)[*19*]
or not :D

----------


## Jade_Tarem

"Ch-cheese it!" Jack did not need Secret's advice: she was already hauling the sorceress away. Seeing the situation in the pit, Secret let out a tiny growl - the man was still in danger, even after all of this. Muttering a few arcane syllables and waving her free hand, her amulet glowed briefly and a trio of force bolts ripped out and through the air before nailing the lead raptor. Then they were through the crowd and gone, with Secret only able to hope she'd bought him enough time.

Oh well, at least Jack wouldn't be able to insist on taking that man's life savings as payment. Just Darion would be mad, but what else was new?

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"I am not sure I could afford a _signed_ copy, Master Volo," Aleandrae said delicately. "Most of my savings went to school, and what spending money Madame Silvane her has provided my associates with must go toward...other things for out venture here. I _am_ interested, however. You will have to pardon my ignorance, but is your book a catalogue of dangerous beasts we might encounter here, or is it, ah, more of an entertainment-oriented piece, meaning no offense, of course."

----------


## Tychris1

*Port Nyanzaru*

*Jack, Secret, Old City*
Expertly eluding the guards was no small feat, but with the help of a now borderline rioting crowd, and some deft maneuvers by Jack the pair of miscreant saviors made it look easy. They rounded the corner, passing by some squalid fishing huts at the edge of the walls, and uneasily gazed at the high walls patrolled by guards. Yet if any of them recognized the pair, spotted them, or had even heard of what happened they didn't make motion of it. Finally scuttling down to the most optimal mound of earth for the shrine to be placed on outside of city grounds, Secret began the construction of her makeshift dedication to Lathander, and after an hour of assembly stood before her completed work. The sun was still high in the sky and it reflected the light expertly. The young Divine Soul Drow felt a stirring in her spirit, a sense of warmth, and honor. 

*Spoiler: Secret: Charm Received*
Show


You gain a Charm of Sunlight. As an action you can ignore the penalties of Sunlight Sensitivity for 10 minutes. Once you do so, the Charm vanishes from you.


*Srirak, En Route to The Thundering Lizard*

Caught off guard by Srirak's sudden walking, the young chultan woman rapidly moved to keep pace with him, and stumbled a few times as she spoke "My name is Inete Zuhul and I must explore the Aldani Basin. I've had disturbing visions of red robed figures operating out of a base in the Aldani Basin. If you're headed their, please I beg of you, take me with you. I will provide my own food and shelter, I won't get in your way, and even chip in on your expedition expenses. I've told Grandfather Zitembe of this but he's too preoccupied with maintaining the temple...."

*Aleandrae, Lyndal, Wakanga O'Tamu's Villa*

*"Entertainment!"* He puffed his chest out slightly *"Volothamp Geddarm deals not in entertainment! My guide describes dozens of the fantastical and mundane creatures of the world. Things as terrible as Hags or as glorious as the Ki-Rin! My lady, you'd be a fool to prowl deadly jungles as these without my wizened words!"* He began to steadily drink a cup of tej.

*"Mr. Geddarm, for how long shall we be graced with your presence here? I am aware that you are a busy man."* Wakanga said after a brief sip from his cup.

*"Oh, I could stay for a round or two, but I do need to be getting to delivering the rest of these books! Utimbe!"* He began to whistle and lackadaisically click something in Chultan to the servant waiting outside before returning to his nearly empty mug.

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

Lyndal sipped from her cup as she listened to Aleandrae's exchange with the writer.

"I'm sure you're right, Master Geddarm." She set down her cup and rested her chin in her hands thoughtfully.

"Doomed to be mauled by unknown creatures if we don't have your wonderful tome and yet the price is seemingly out of our each, deservedly so for such a magnificent volume, I'm sure." She sighed woefully.

"It is a real shame, my current unblemished state suits me so well. I don't suppose Port Nyanzaru has a lending library, does it? Perhaps we could borrow a copy from it." She smiled at her host and the rest of his guests hopefully.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Without trying to be rude to their host (Aleandrae figured that conducting business in the home of a merchant prince would be acceptable, after all), the Bard quietly asked Volo the price of an unsigned copy. "Should it prove useful in our venture, perhaps I might send it to you for your signature one day, Master Geddarm."

----------


## Tychris1

*Aleandrae, Lyndal, Wakanga O'Tamu's Villa*

*Feh, loaning out a fifty gold piece book full of lore and experience is a foolhrglblasdfdsssss"* Volo began to mumble and gutter his words unintelligibly as he instinctively started drinking another cup of tej before slowly fluttering close his eyes. Wakanga for his part did not mind the business exchange at his table, in fact it brought a smile to his face. A scrawny servant from before, ostensibly named Utimbe, walked through the drapes of the dining room, and with him carried a platter of fine glassware in one hand and a tattered water damaged journal carefully in the other. 

*"Speaking of loaning, I would like to give your expedition a gift,"* Wakanga manifested a ghostly hand to pluck the book carefully from the servant, who now went to preparing more drinks for Volo, and floated it over to Aleandrae *"This is a journal taken out from the jungle fifteen years ago. It belonged to a wizard exploring Chult. I hope it is of atleast some small use to you two."*

Slowly, Volo stirred once more, and continued his thought on the error of loaning out his work instead of hoarding it.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Oh, thank you, your grace!" The bard gushed at the gesture, and after taking a quick drink to wet her lips, Aleandrae accepted the floating book. She held it for a moment, examining the cover before cracking it open. "That is _very_ generous of you."

"Regarding your wonderful book, Master Geddarm, if what my colleague suggested is not agreeable to you, perhaps some other arrangement could be made?" As Aleandrae spoke, her eyes flicked over to the merchant prince, and she flashed him a quick smile, just slightly suggestive, before returning her gaze to the journal. "Though we are light on liquid capital just now, we have other skills, other _assets_ that may be put to use by way of payment. For myself, I am adept at the playing of several instruments, just to name an example. Alternatively, one interested in our success might consider an investment to be repaid at a later date. We plan on setting out in search of something, and who knows what we might find along the way that could fetch a price in the markets?"

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

"Your Grace, what a generous surprise!" Lyndal clapped her hands happily as Aleandrae grasped the book from the air. She listened to the other woman's pitch and chimed in quickly.

"Oh yes, we would be _ever_ so grateful if an agreement might be made for the use of one of Master Geddarm's wonderful books." She followed the bard's lead and leveled her most charming smile upon the Merchant Prince.

"It would be a shame if we couldn't bring back all the treasure we're sure to find due to being ravaged by an obscure beastie." She wrapped her arms around herself.

"I can hardly bear the thought!"

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

ooc Aiding Oth

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Done with her prayer to Lathander and basking in his warmth, Secret rises slowly, turns to Jack, and delivers a glorious non-sequitur. "I wanna race a dinosaur. Not, like, on foot. Do a street race. Maybe for money! The Dawnbringers never let me do a street race back in Waterdeep!"

----------


## Tychris1

*Aleandrae, Lyndal, Wakanga O'tamu's Villa*

The Merchant Prince's eyebrow wiggled as his dark eyes flicked between the blue haired tiefling and the blue eyed sorceress. He looked to Volo. They shared a glance. Volo nodded his head understandingly and took out an unsigned copy of his tome from his satchel.

*"I do not deal in loans, my fair ladies, but in services and tokens rendered. Perhaps we can... discuss such terms at length under more private conditions. Say at sun down?"* His smile grew infectiously. His magical hand moved to Volothamp's and drifted the Guide over to Lyndal. Wakanga clapped his hands together in excitement, having seemingly recalled something. *"Why, Master Geddarm, you'll be meeting with all of the other Merchant Princes today! My friend, would it be too much of an imposition to parley a meeting between these intrepid adventurers and Jobal?"*

*"Well, I wouldn't be averse to the company."*

*"I'm sure you wouldn't."* Volo cringed at the sound of Gertrude's cracked voice very slightly.

----------


## zabbarot

*Srirak, En Route to The Thundering Lizard*

Srirak continued along without slowing or looking at the girl. "I do not yet know where I am going. Talk tomorrow, after Grandfather Priest gives an answer. Do not be misunderstanding though. I am cleric of Semuanya, not some gold hoarding, dragonsick mercenary. I am on mission. You follow as long as you can keep up."

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Adding to the general din of the bustling city streets was the sound of a bell.

_Clang-a-blong-clong-a-dong_

Said bell was attached to a goat, which was being led down the street by Bean.  The gnome spoke with the goat as if they were old friends.

"I'll have to introduce you to my other friends.  That's where we're headed now; I'm supposed to meet them at an inn.  Or a tavern.  Perhaps an inn-tavern?  Oh, do you have a name?  Do you like it?  Would you like a new one?  I was thinking 'Clarabell' but maybe that's because I like your bell.  Thank you for helping me carry all of those fun things I bought."

Crawling up her left sleeve like a wind-up toy was a large lustrous beetle.  When it reached the top of her shoulder and tickled her cheek with its antennae, Bean would pick it up, turn it around, and have it crawl back down her arm.

Finally reaching the entrance to the Thundering Lizard, Bean tied the goat to a nearby post, making sure she wasn't too close to any hungry-looking dinosaurs that might be similarly bound.  
"I'll be back in a moment.  I've got to find a good place to keep you until we set off on our adventure!"

With that the little gnome stepped into the establishment to see if any of her newly made companions were around.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Bean can speak with small beasts; whether the goat deigns to reply is up to her.

----------


## Tychris1

*Port Nyanzaru*

*Srirak, The Thundering Lizard*

Inete seemed slightly taken aback by the lizardfolk's words but nodded her head in agreement "Of course, I understand complete-" The door to the Thundering Lizard slammed inbetween the Lizardfolk Shaman and the Savrasian adept "ly.... See you tommorow!" She cried out from the other side as Srirak was presented with a pulsating heart of rambunctious energy with Siward seemingly at the center of it like a festival captain.

*Bean, En route to The Thundering Lizard*

"I am Redhorn." The beetle communicated to the Gnome Warlock "When is food?" The beetle began to idly chew at a rope placed around the goat. "Food soon?"  The beetle along her arm chittered more protestations of hunger. Tying her traveling companion to a piece of wood, the horned beast looked over at the other roped off vegetarians and bleated. Entering the establishment, Bean found herself surrounded by a large, imposing, and energetic atmosphere.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Sundown sounds just lovely, your grace." A _second_ meeting with such a powerful figure in the city could only help their cause, Aleandrae was sure. When Volo agreed to set up a meeting with the Jobal fellow Wakanga mentioned, she beamed at him. "We are most thankful for your gracious assistance, Master Geddarm." She snagged a few more bites of food, and then went for one of her map cases. Pulling out the rolled map Gertrude had provided the group, she used her own mage hand to share it with the Merchant Prince. "We have this map at our disposal, your grace. Any further information you can provide to clear it up would be lovely, especially the location this journal was found."

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

"Of course, we'd be delighted!" Lyndal promptly agreed with a sweet smile at Wakanga.

"Should we come by ourselves, or bring the rest of our party along?" She tucked the precious volume away and began to eat her lunch, quite pleased that she and Aleandrae managed to acquire a copy of such an expensive and undoubtedly useful tome.

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean fished in a small pouch for a mealworm before giving it to Redhorn.  "Shush now, you silly.  I need to find my other friends!"

Navigating the chaos of the tavern floor, Bean walked across the back of a man passed out face-first on the floor, using him as an impromptu bridge over a puddle of spilled brew.  She climbed up on a stool, standing on her toes, until she spotted Srirak and Siward.  The big man was busy with a rowdy crowd of toughs, it looked like, but Srirak was less busy, so she dove back into the fray until she emerged at the lizardman's knee.

"Hello Srirak!" she piped over the din, looking up at him with a grin.  "How are you doing today?  Enjoying this wonderful city?"

She pulled up another stool so she was closer to eye level with him.  She dug into a small sack, rummaging through the trinkets and gifts she had purchased for her new friends.  The gnome produced a trio of sausages wrapped in a large leaf.
"I bought these for you, Srirak.  They looked tasty, and I thought you might like them.  I think they're spicy though!  So hopefully you don't mind a little tingle on that tongue of yours."

----------


## Tychris1

*Port Nyanzaru

Aleandrae, Lyndal, Wakanga O'Tamu's Villa*

The Merchant Prince smiled exuberantly as the young ladies agreed with him though his face niggled slightly with a tinge of confusion at Lyndal's question. *"N-No... Just yourselves would be appreciated."* The lunch continued unabated, with Wakanga marking the location where the journal was found on the party's map, and Volo drunkenly working his way through conversation. Gertrude for her part did not eat or drink and when questioned on her downtime only politely remarked she had rituals to work. The best place to look for her would be here it seemed. Bidding the lovely ladies farewell, the Bard Sorceress duo accompanied the world traveling author, and overheard a plethora of information regarding Chult.

*Spoiler: Volo Rumors!*
Show


Chult was once a playground for a green dragon. Her bones mark the location of a hidden treasure trove. If you travel to Mezro and head east across the Laughing Gorge, then south toward Kir Sabal, you might stumble on the dragon's bones and earn yourself a place in one of my illustrious books!

A ruined city lies up the River Tath, past Kahakla Gorge. Supposedly, no one's explored past the gorge, but that's not true. It's just that the few who made it out alive mostly keep quiet about what they found there. I have it on good authority that the ruins are guarded by a naga who is both wise and generous.

Long ago, a peaceful tribe of fisherfolk called the Aldani angered Ubtao by catching and eating all the lobsters in a river. As punishment for their greed, they were all transformed into monsters that dwell in the Aldani Basin.


Approaching the gated community of the Merchant Prince Jobal, Aleandrae and Lyndal found it to be just as ostentatious as Wakanga's. The open lawn before it was littered with horrifying monsters at a glance, until one stared at them for long, and would realize they were all taxidermy props. Beautiful silk tapestries and draperies festooned the walls of this fortified villa as s man who the adventurer's could only assume to be a Merchant Prince given his tasteful garb stepped outside to greet Volo.

*"Volo! Wagwan!*

*"Jobal! Always a pleasure!"*

A cadre of armed guards stepped outside to flank Jobal.

*"And I see you have company? You work much faster than last we met you dog!"*

They shared a hearty laugh.

*Spoiler: Jobal*
Show

----------


## zabbarot

*Srirak, The Thundering Lizard*

Srirak absentmindedly waved towards the door as it closed without turning back. Looking across the room, he saw Siward and made a conscious decision not to approach him. Instead he found a spot near where the sun was shining in through a window to warm his back. All he really had to do now was wait. Which he did until been arrived.

"Ah! Hello, Greenbean. I am fine. You are enjoying city?" He did not smile; humans often found it intimidating. He imagined gnomes felt similarly. He was however very appreciative of the sausage. Srirak wasn't actually sure when the last time he had eaten was.

"I met with Grandfather Priest, a diviner. He will tell us where this artifact is tomorrow, should it exist. Are we sleeping here for tonight?" He spoke between bites of sausage.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Ms. Aleandrae Valhiri, your grace. Bard of the College of New Olamn, Waterdeep; originally of Calimport. Archaeologist and cartographer by trade." Aleandrae bowed low in a respectful manner and then indicated her companion. "This is my colleague, Ms. Lyndal Fireheart of Waterdeep. We have just come from the Villa of Wakanga O'Tamu, and he suggested that you may be willing to provide us with a guide for our venture."

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

Tacitly in agreement that Volo was far too drunk to present them properly, Lyndal smiled warmly at the new Merchant Prince.

"It's Lady Lyndal, actually." She corrected her new friend gently. Normally, she wouldn't have bothered but this _was_ a Prince, after all.

"It's a pleasure to meet you, Your Grace. His grace Wakanga named you as the appropriate party to speak to about attaining the services of a guide for a jungle expedition." She repeated the curtsy she gave Wakanga as she chirped her greeting cheerfully.

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

"Hee hee!  Greenbean!  I like that.  It's rather fitting, isn't it?"

Bean watched as Srirak devoured the sausages and nodded in approval.
"So you've made some progress on some clues!  Good!  Perhaps we'll be done with our little errand sooner rather than later?  Then we can all have a nice celebration party.

I'd like to give Mr. Siward the gift I bought him, but I'm afraid I'll get trampled by all those burly men he's with.  Hmm...  I suppose we are sleeping here tonight?  Maybe?  I doubt they have gnome-sized accommodations."

Bean gave a little pout. 
"When falling out of bed is a serious danger, you know you're on a proper adventure.  So who was this Grandfather Priest, Srirak?  Are they from the temple of Gond?  Or some other temple?"

----------


## Tychris1

*Port Nyanzaru*

*Jobal's Villa*

*"Wakanga said that?"* Jobal arched an eyebrow to Volo who nodded his head in confirmation. The drunken man seemed to have only now recalled his assignment and quickly blustered through reciting a shorthand rendition of what the two adventurer's just said. An unpleasant smile etched itself on Jobal's face, akin to the countless scars that decorated his body, and he nodded his head in recognition of the two foreign women. 

*"Of course he did, Aazon,"* He clapped his hands and a young Tethyrian man, tanned by the suns of Chult, and dressed in similar garb to Jobal stepped out of the household to his side *"See to it that these friends of Wakanga have appointments set up with my finest guides. Entering the jungle without a guide is a fools errand after all."* He turned and began to enter his home once more with majordomo in tow. He briefly gestured for Volo to follow him and the portly man obliged.

*"A cartographer? My home land must be a vexing subject for your trade then, Ms. Valhiri. I am familiar with the pitfalls of such a task."* He said as a guard opened the door for him.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"This is my first venture to your shores, and we have been provided with a map, your grace," the Bard answered. "Though it is far from complete, and I hope to add much to it. An excellent guide is something we simply cannot do without, and so I thank you sincerely."

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

*"...and once I was finished stuffing his loaded dice down his throat, I decided to test how well he rolled.  Down a mountain!"*

Siward was having an exceptional time.  The day had brought him a patron, a quest, and a good fight, and now he could enjoy some proper drinking.  He'd feared that Chult would prove a strange and inscrutable land, but so far it seemed little different from his home in the Moonshaes.  Picking up another tankard, he reached over to give Bovar a genial slap on the back.

*"I can't thank you enough for the fight, Master Hackinstone!  It's been some time since I could really let myself go like that.  And such endurance!  The prey you hunt must be mythic indeed to sculpt you from stone."*

----------


## BladeofObliviom

> Done with her prayer to Lathander and basking in his warmth, Secret rises slowly, turns to Jack, and delivers a glorious non-sequitur. "I wanna race a dinosaur. Not, like, on foot. Do a street race. Maybe for money! The Dawnbringers never let me do a street race back in Waterdeep!"


*Jack, Secret, Old City*
Jack did a double-take at that, her previous thought process about what to tell Darion grinding to a screeching halt. "What?! Why? That sounds like a terrible way to make money and a great way to lose body parts!"

----------


## Jade_Tarem

"Well we're not going to make bank taking money from convicted textile vendors!" Secret bounced in place, clearly already enthralled by the idea. "Come on, it will be _amazing._ Oh! You could race too, and we could agree to split the money regardless of who wins - that would double the chances of us making some money. I bet no one has ever thought of a racing _team_ before!"

----------


## Tychris1

*Port Nyanzaru*

*Siward, The Thundering Lizard*

Bovar merely sat idly, deeply concerned by something, and drank sparingly. For their part his drinking companions more than made up for his lack of spirit with gusto and bravado to spare. Tej flowed like milk, a light brawl was had, and many latter year concussions were made. Amidst it all Darion gathered a sparing few rumors that he could suss out to atleast be most likely true.

*Spoiler: Rumor milling!*
Show


-Deep in the heart of the jungle is a city built by minotaurs. Its now overrun by snake people, but even worse things dwell below. In visions, I have seen strange devils screaming in the dark.

-Perched atop a plateau overlooking the Aldani Basin is a ghost village. All the people there disappeared. No one knows why. You can reach the Aldani Basin by following the River Soshenstar.


*Aleandrae, Lyndal, Jobal's Villa*

As pleasantries and light banter was exchanged, Jobal eventually lead the conversation towards the map in Aleandrae's possession, and finally the young tiefling bard unveiled Gertrude's gifted map. Looking it over, Jobal's eyes went wide, his fingers working over the rough paper as delicately as a sewer tending the loom, and finally his nearly hypnotic state was shattered when he looked up to the two adventurer's.

*"I will pay you one thousand gold pieces for this map."*

Volo sputtered out his drink.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

At the sound of the offer, Aleandrae felt like her eyes were going to pop out of her head. The Tiefling gasped and covered her mouth with a hand. "I, I...ah," she stammered, momentarily at a loss for words. Aleandrae took a moment to collect her wits and shot a glance at Lyndal before replying, "I am humbled by your grace's most generous offer, but alas, I cannot part with it. It was given to us in trust for our use in pursuit of a dangerous task, and so to sell it now would bring dishonor to us...and anger several people I wish to not anger." The Bard forced a smile on her face, though she felt a stab or worry in her gut. If one man was willing to offer so much for the map, what else might others who learned of its existence do? "Perhaps when our task is done, I might return and then we could perhaps discuss something that would work for all involved. Perhaps a copy might be made at that time?"

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

Lyndal's eyes mirrored the tiefling's and she stared at the businessman owlishly for a long moment as Aleandrae displayed far more will power than she might have in the face of such a large sum.

"Yes!" The word burst from stiff lips with more volume than she had intended.

"Madame Gertrude loaned it to us, you see? And we travel with several others. So it is not ours to sell. We would do our names a great disservice if we did so I'm afraid." She looked almost embarassed to be refusing the Merchant Prince his desires.

"We might be able to get you a copy, as my friend suggested." She smiled at Aleandrae with approval of her cleverness.

"If a copy would do for Your Grace."

----------


## Tychris1

*Port Nyanzaru*

*Aleandrae, Lyndal, Jobal's Villa*

The Merchant Prince stared at the two fair ladies aghast, his eyebrows arching in consternation as he nodded his head, and bid for the doors to open and let them out. 

*"That's most unfortunate. Please. Do return when your expedition is finished with a copy."*

And with that the two adventurer's were let outside of the building's grounds proper.

*Secret, Jack, Tiryki Anchorage*

It takes some sweet talking, a few language misconstructions, and a case of mistaken identity but Secret manages to gather a good bit of information regarding dinosaur racing in Port Nyanzaru. Her "grandmother" informs her of the various teams that do practices or try outs in the outskirts of town and the Drow quickly capitalizes on the endeavor. She tracks down the nearest racing team holding try outs (A local gang known as the Batiri Biters) and is thoroughly grilled by the tabaxi street ruffian outside the wooden pen entrance.

*"Good luck."* The thug grunted to Secret as she entered.

Several Chultans were inside this wooden pen. Some of them were merely observing while others were in the exhilarating process of trying to handle and suit up a hissing Allosaurus. 

*Spoiler: Rawr!*
Show





"This is Nasty Boy. If you can ride him for long enough, you get to become a Batiri Biter. Who's up first?"

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Well...that didn't go so well as our first meeting with a merchant prince," Aleandrae muttered to Lyndal as they stood outside, map once again in their possession. "He seemed awful keen on getting the map, and I don't expect he's the type to take 'no' for an answer. Best to keep our wits about us and our eyes peeled. But for now...shopping? And then we should meet up with the group before we head back to Wakanga's."

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Secret eyed the Allosaurus. It was a lot of dinosaur. On the other hand, delay killed more plans than bad luck and bad timing. "I'll do it!" She hopped up and down to make sure her hand could be seen. When guided into the pen, she looked up at the scaly beast, which seemed to be in a bad mood to begin with. That musty reptilian smell permeated the scene, to say nothing of the hint of manure always present when large animals are about. Swallowing hard, she started her climbed up onto the enormous beast and held on tight.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Now using inspiration!

Handle Animal: (1d20-1)[*19*](1d20-1)[*4*]

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

"Not nearly as well." Lyndal whispered back in agreement.

"Knowing we're walking around with a map worth that kind of gold is not a comfort, but I must get my shopping done! Come one, I think the Grand Souk is that way!" She pointed in the direction her keen shopping senses drew her, keeping an alert eye out for any especially menacing cartophiles.

----------


## Tychris1

*Port Nyanzaru

Secret, Jack, Tiryki Anchorage*

The young Drow clung to the hulking beast, its snapping and hissing no deterrent to her heart, and it set about thrashing and stomping in the pen. Nasty Boy's girthy neck swung this way and that, its claws raked against the earth, and yet the Drow did not give in. Its hissing and snapping eventually settles and it merely stomps around violently. The instructor nodded his head at the Drow, his face a grimly set mask of neutrality, and he beckoned for her to come down. Nasty Boy's bristling spikes seemed to engorge as the creature let out a billowing roar and raised itself mostly erect. The process of doing so threw the Drow to the ground, eliciting a few snickers from the other would be riders, and the instructor walked over to her as she arose.

"You lasted longer than most anyone I've seen. I think he likes you. You're on, girl. Nasty Boy will be competing in a minor race at sunset. What's your name?"

He held a hand out as she began to speak, cutting her off.

"Not your birth name or any of that rubbish. I mean your _true_ name, your riding name, who among the Batiri Biter's is picking themselves up off the ground?"

*Aleandrae, Lyndal, Basically Everyone Else, The Thundering Lizard*

Disturbed by the incredible price placed on the map in their possession, Lyndal and Aleandrae do not allow it to disrupt their intended and most important objective of the time.

Capitalism!

Fists of... hard earned gold in hand they stormed the grand market and its twisting and turning veins of commerce. No merchant was spared, no broker left unbroken, no peddler left unhaggled, and by the end of their intense shopping spree the sun was getting dangerously low in the sky. They hadn't too much time left before Wakanga's dinner but with such fears as they had in mind from earlier in the day they decided to stop by the Thundering Lizard. Where Jobal and Wakanga's homes were elegant and splendorous the rowdy inn was.... less so. It did have a certain kind of charm in its own rustic kind of way.

----------


## Jade_Tarem

"Nun Shall Pass!" Secret roared in an adorably futile effort to sound fierce. Then she ruined even that by elaborating. "With an N-U-N. It's an N-U-N-do. Hee!"

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Hello, everybody!" Aleandrae enthusiastically greeted their compatriots at The Thundering Lizard. "I hope your day has been as profitable as ours has been," she said, meaning herself and Lyndal. Then she lowered her voice so that only the group could (in theory) hear her. "We can't stay too long, because we have a commitment to keep, but you should know that in joining our illustrious Boss Lady in visiting Merchant Prince Wakanga, we managed to obtain a book that may be of some use. Wakanga also added a spot on our map where a journal belonging to a wizard was found. More importantly, we have the journal. I hope both books will aid us. After speaking with Wakanga, we were accompanied by this Volothamp Geddarm character (who drank far too much for the time of day, if you ask me) to another Merchant Prince, Jobal. He offered to buy the map for one thousand gold pieces, but I turned him down." Aleandrae paused a moment to let that sink in, paying especial attention to Darion's reaction. "He seemed especially put out; I would be surprised if he did not attempt to obtain the map by other means. Lady Lyndal and I will be returning to Wakanga's villa shortly for dinner, and then we can return back here for the evening. But I would watch yourselves. Did you have anything to add, Lyndal?"

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean smiles and nods pleasantly throughout Aleandrae's debriefing, either unperturbed by any risk of danger or simply uncomprehending. 
"So you're off to a nice dinner with the merchant gentleman?  Has he taken a shine to you?  Hee hee!  Oh!  Speaking of shine, I got a gift for you and Lyndal as well."

The gnome produced a nice lacquered fan with an image of colorful tropical birds painted on it, and handed it to Lyndal, then gave a small jar of some substance to Aleandrae. 
"Something to help you beat the heat, Ms. Lyndal, and that jar contains a special polish that should help keep your horns nice and shiny in all of this humidity and rain Aleandrae.  Perfect accessories for a nice intimate evening with a rich and powerful merchant prince!"

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

Lyndal raised her eyebrows and looked around the tavern nervously as Aleandrae gushed on about their day and especially their alarming encounter with Jobal. At she was addressed however, her face lit up and she twirled.

"I bought a new dress!" The dress twirled obligingly with her and she smiled happily. She took the fan with no small surprise from Bean and examined it.

"Oh it's lovely, thank you so much!" She embraced the tiny woman warmly before releasing her and giving the fan a couple of exploratory waves.

"I'm sure this will come in handy! Have you seen the other two?" She couldn't recall their names, if she had ever learned them but she could picture the other two women clearly enough, and they didn't seem to be with the others.

----------


## Tychris1

*Secret Nun Shall Pass, Jack, Tiryki Anchorage*

Nun Shall Pass sat atop Nasty Boy cautiously. The sun was beginning to set in the distance and it made her massive killer mount uneasy she could tell. Or maybe it made her uneasy and she was projecting? It was hard to tell with cold blooded giant monsters. A burly orc covered in war paint mounted an equally painted Allosaurus beside her, the one everyone referred to as Bonecruncher, and given the chalky bone like dust (Or was that also war paint?) smothered on its mouth the name seemed apt. There was a deranged look in its eye that twitched and bulged for blood at a moments notice. The smaller but no less fearsome Grung Stomper (A hadrosaurus mounted by a Chultan woman) stradled inbetween the two larger predators as her rider sized them both up. Shuffling in last was the heavily armored (And heavily barded) Scarback, an ankylosaurus riddled with wounds with a gnome rider to match. The four contestants one by one lined their dinosaurs at the starting line.

"On your marks."

"Get ready."

"Set."

"GO!"

And the race was off!

For everyone except the predators. Nun Shall Pass, in a clever attempt to lure Nasty Boy along the race track threw a meat flavored clothe infront of him but only managed to confuse the beast. Catching whiff of the meat cloth whilst being beaten with a crop sent Bonecruncher into a berserk frenzy and the Allosaurus swiftly dismounted its rider and went on a rampage in the opposite direction. Grung Stomper and Scarback screeched ahead at breakneck speeds but the rapid sprinting wore down on the spiked dinosaur and it steadily slowed itself down to a trot then a crawl and then to an almost complete stop. Nun Shall Pass in a stroke of genius set off a sound behind her bloodthirsty ride and sent Nasty Boy surging forward. Ultimately Nasty Boy and Scarback ended up a few feet apart at the halfway point, stuck in a territorial tiff of hissing and circling one another while riders attempted to regain control, and Grung Stomper breezed effortlessly into first place.

After the race was over Nun Shall Pass was given her reward as Nasty Boy got shunted off back to his cage. For a brief moment the Allosaurus looked at her with its yellow pinpricks of malice and clicked a few deep notes to her. Her recruiter approached her and shrugged.

"Honestly. Not bad for a first race. You didn't lose any limbs! And with Nasty Boy! He's one of the hardest honkers we have to ride. Here's your cut kid. See you around."

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"That's very thoughtful, Bean! I had no idea they had such a thing here. Thank you very much." The Bard practically beamed at the diminutive gnome. "Now, I think Wakanga kind of has the hots for Lyndal and myself. We could use that if there's something we want out of him. Ideas?"

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Secret laughed as she accepted the three silver pieces. That had been so much fun! Even the people angry at her for being drow couldn't dampen her mood that much on her way to the Thundering Lizard, though it did serve as a reminder to secure her hood properly.

Upon reaching the door, she threw it open joyously. "This was the best day ev-"

That was as far as she got before a large, sweaty man struck her in the face butt first. It wasn't his fault, really. With his feet not even touching the ground, it wasn't like the human projectile had very many options. It took several seconds and a lot of struggling, but she eventually managed to get out from under the bruised body atop her. She started to invoke a healing spell, something to channel the energy of Lathander, but a glance inside told her that she might be better off conserving it for an inevitable true emergency. She settled for dragging him out of the road and trying again.

"This was the best day ev-" Secret ducked as a halfling flew by at the height of her head, screaming. "-er. I saved a man, built a shrine, and rode a dinosaur! What could be better?" She bounced her way to the table where her fellow adventurers had gathered. "So, what did I miss?"

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"I really don't wish to repeat this more than once, so can we gather everyone up together?" Aleandrae's voice took on a tone of slight annoyance as she spoke, and she gestured toward the general vicinity in the Lizard. "Where are our other companions?"

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean rocked back and forth on her bar stool, her fingers touching the tips of her boots. 
"I don't rightly know where Secret and Jack got off to.  I haven't seen them since we teleported here!  But don't worry!  If they show up here, I'll tell them everything you just told us!  So you can go have your nice dinner.  Leave everything to me!"

----------


## Jade_Tarem

"But... but I'm right here." Secret said, a bit worried, from right beside Bean. "A-and Jack has been following me all day."

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean nearly jumped out of her seat in surprise, quickly adjusting her glasses as she turned to stare at Secret goggle-eyed. 
"Oh!  Secret!  I didn't realize you were here!  And Jack!  Good!  I have gifts for you both!  Souvenirs!"

The gnome once again rifled through her belongings.  For Secret, she produced a small painted gourd.  It was hollowed out, and affixed with a stopper at the top, making it a sort of colorful bottle.
"Look at this little gourd-bottle thing, Secret.  I thought it was quite cute.  You can store... little things inside!  I hope you like it."

She then retrieved a sling made of intertwined leather thongs of various colors, and a small sack of lead sling bullets.  
"I wasn't sure what to get you, Jack, but you seem to be someone with a steady aim.  So I got you this sling!  I saw someone demonstrate how to use it, and I certainly wouldn't want to get hit by one of those lead spheres.  Hopefully it'll be a nice backup weapon on our expedition!"

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

Lyndal jumped and whirled around as Secret surprised her with her quiet presence. 

"Apologies, I didn't see you two come in." Her welcoming smile froze as she took in the unassuming woman fully for the first time. _Be good or a Drow will come and take you away!_ Her mother's exasperated voice sounded through her head and she quickly looked away from Secret as she tried to gather her composure, torn between her ingrained aversion to an entire people and not wishing to be rude to her traveling companion.

"Umm....." Her mind was momentarily blank as she sought some level footing.

"It might be nice for Aleandrae and I to have one of you burly looking types to escort us back to the Merchant Prince Wakanga's?" She suddenly remembered they had agreed to ask on the way back to the tavern, with some relief.

<"Perhaps you, brother?"> Lyndal turned to Sirak with a smile and addressed him in Draconic.

----------


## zabbarot

*Srirak
The Thundering Lizard*

Srirak stopped people watching and regarded Lyndal with a mix of surprise and suspicion. Brother was a strange concept among lizardfolk. Eggs were laid and hatched communaly so the idea of siblings was not quite the same. To a degree any lizardfolk from his village and age group could be called sibling, but they usually would use the word clutchmate if anything. He knew softskins considered family in a sentimental manner, but he hardly knew this woman. Srirak concluded she had either mispoke or was trying to manipulate him. Also she spoke draconic. This always surprised Srirak.

"I will come. Make scary face at soft merchants. Make sure you get to bed on time, <stranger>." The last word was best translated as stranger in draconic, but was respectful. Directly it meant something like 'one who is neither predator nor prey.'

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

Lyndal smiled at Sirak's agreement, seemingly unperturbed by his suspicion. 

<"Thank you, we are most appreciative. I don't think I caught your name. I am Lyndal. The tiefling woman is Aleandrae. Perhaps in time we will become not so strange to each other.">

----------


## Jade_Tarem

"Oh! That _is_ cute. Thank you so much, Bean!" Secret took the gourd and carefully stowed it among her gear. "I-I don't have anything for you, though. I could try to find something tonight, though. I don't have to sleep as long as most people. Yes, I'll get on it!"

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean made a dismissive gesture with her hand at Secret.
"Oh pish-posh and nonsense, my dear!  Don't feel obligated to buy me anything; I just enjoy shopping and getting gifts for new friends.  Oh, which reminds me..."

The gnome produced yet another trinket, this time a slender stick painted in colorful stripes.  It made a rattling sound as she handled it.
"Lyndal, Aleandrae, would either of you be so good as to deliver this to our generous patroness with my compliments and well-wishes?  It's a 'rain stick.'  You tilt it to the side and little beans or seeds inside make a sort of rainy sound.  Isn't it neat?  It's for Gertrude."

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"I would be delighted." Aleandrae hid a smile as she accepted the rain stick from the gnome. "I am certain that she will enjoy such a memento of this place."

----------


## Tychris1

*Port Nyanzaru*

Information is exchanged, drinks are had, and parting words are said as the burgeoning party once more fractures for the last time tonight. With Srirak's accompaniment nobody gave the two lovely ladies any trouble though they did get a fair few peculiar glances. Gertrude, upon being given her gift, branded it, and consumed it with blue arcane fire. 

She found it amusing.

The two ladies enjoyed a lovely dinner with the Merchant Prince, who, despite making many advances on the two adventurers never pushed to go beyond dinner. Returning to the Thundering Lizard, they requested rooms, and slept rather uneventful. A fortuitous event given recent fears from the lady Lyndal and Aleandrae.

*Spoiler: Secret*
Show


As you return to your room after a round of midnight shopping you find this coin laid flat on your bed which has now been pristinely pressed and folded.




One by one the beleaguered adventurers made their way down the steps of the Thundering Lizard and adjourned themselves at a corner booth table for breakfast.

*Spoiler: Siward*
Show


You almost miss the piece of parchment after a night of heavy drinking, but after grooming yourself briefly in the morning you realize a letter has been palmed into your clothing. It reads:

You are a most impressive individual, Master Siward. I wish you luck in your endeavors heading into the jungle. If you do delve deep enough and far enough and find the locations of the ruins of Nangalore or Orolunga, I know friends in Waterdeep who would pay a fine bounty for a map to them. A bounty suited for a man of your position and heritage.

- Lerek Dashlynd

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"I think Gertrude really liked your gift, Bean," Aleandrae said in between bites of breakfast. "So, we good to go meet these folks to find a guide? I won't trust either of them coming from Jobal, considering how much he wants our map, but does anyone have any other ideas?"

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean seemed very happy to hear her gift was well received.  She sipped on hot tea while feeding maggots to a huge horned beetle perched on her shoulder.

"Well, our mission is to stop the death curse, yes?  And we have no idea how to do that other than a vague notion that the solution is somewhere on this humid and colorful land mass?  Well, once we get a guide, we'll need to pick someplace interesting on the map and go investigating!  What seems to be the most promising exotic locale?  An ancient ruin?  A lost fortress?  The lair of some terrible beast?  Perhaps we should go to whichever location is closer to the city, and work our way outward in a methodical spiral pattern?  

Oh, Siward, Darion, you two are the last people who need their gifts!  Mr. Siward, I got you this lovely hat."

Bean produced a hat decorated with colorful red and blue feathers and gave it to the burly man.

"And for our friend Darion, I got you this set of dice.  I believe you enjoy games of chance and skill, yes?"

As promised, the gnome handed over a set of bone dice, the pips carved to resemble various kinds of beetles and other insects.

"If anyone has any last-minute shopping to do, now's the time!  I am ready to go at a moment's notice!"

----------


## Nefarion Xid

Darion took the offered dice. His face did something foreign and wrong-feeling. "Oh. That's, well, that's actually rather thoughtful. I like them. Thank you." The last part sounded like a question.

He indicated his laden backpack on the floor with a kick. "I purchased supplies and met with my contacts. I wouldn't say I have any leads, but I have things to do that may hypothetically turn into something relevant to our cause. And by 'do' I mean 'visit violence upon', and by 'things' I mean 'monster infested lairs'."

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"I need to purchase travel rations," Aleandrae said, "But I think first we should select a guide (or two). They will be better equipped to suggest additional supplies we may need for our venture. I would also speak with them about our path, but tentatively, I should like to make for the location this journal we were given was found and explore from there." The archaeologist paused for breath and to let the others mull her suggestions. "But I must reiterate my question: Knowing that Jobal desires our map, should we trust any guide he sets us up with, and if not, where should we turn for an alternate source?"

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

"According to Wakanga, Jobal was the _only_ one to see about guides. Perhaps the question is, do we distrust Jobal more than the jungle on our own?"

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Well, the only one _officially_ to see about guides." Aleandrae spoke quietly. "There are always those willing to bend the rules," she added. The wisp of a smile played at her lips, and she glanced around the table. "So while we mull over that, what did the rest of you do yesterday?"

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

"If we spend enough time in the jungle, pretty soon _we'll_ be the guides!  We're adventurers!  We should get out there and adventure!"

Bean nibbled on a biscuit as she contemplated a response to Aleandrae's question, which took the gnome all of two seconds. 
"I mostly just did some shopping yesterday.  I certainly didn't get wrapped up in any intrigue!  But I made a few new friends."

She picked the beetle off her shoulder, letting it walk back up her arm, displaying the creature proudly.
"This is Redhorn.  Isn't he pretty?  And I also got a goat.  Her name is Clarabell.  She'll provide us with milk, and other goat-related benefits."

Bean sipped at her tea some more, placing a finger daintily at her chin.
"You know, I'm worried about Gertrude's state of mind.  Handing a small bag of gold to relative strangers and teleporting them to a strange continent with no instructions doesn't seem like a very good way to go about curing this death curse.  But then again, I'm not a wizard!  I'm sure she's consulted a crystal ball or something and seen what needs to be done."
The gnome hummed a pleasant tune to herself.

----------


## Nefarion Xid

"I'm not going to say that I know people who work discreetly off the record." Darion fixed Aleandrae in his gaze and coaxed her to nod along slowly. "But I have two very good friends who enjoy outings."

----------


## PepperP.

Lyndal bent to peer at the beetle.

"He does have a lovely um... carapace?" She was uncertain on her proper beetle anatomy but covered her ignorance with enthusiasm.

"I can't blame Madame Gertrude for being desperate." Lyndal answered Bean's ponderings charitably.

"We can only hope to never face a similar situation ourselves. I suppose in that vein, we may also be helping our future selves here as well." She stood at Darion's news.

"Well, I think that would be ideal! Not to say Jobal can't be trusted. I would never ever say that." She paused uncertainly.

"However, he did look rather put out by our refusal." She smiled weakly and glanced to Aleandrae for confirmation.

"I vote we use Darion's guides." She clapped her hands cheerfully.

"How resourceful of you to have friends just when we need them!"

----------


## zabbarot

*Srirak*

"I must visit Grandfather Priest to hear results of my divination. He is doing search for Blanket Woman's necromantic arctifact. If he found it we will know which guides are helping. You are all welcome to join. I have paid."

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

The Bard listened to several others speak. "I think I should like to meet your friends, Darion." Aleandrae's return nod was slight, but enough. "Hopefully there won't be any unpleasant repercussions for standing up Jobal's assistant, but I think it best that we disappear from under his nose as soon as may be. Bean raises an interesting point, of course, and had we more time, I would love to gather some information as to whether we are merely the latest in a long line of failed attempts, but I doubt that would stop our attempt anyway."

"So, we meet Darion's friends and Srirak's Priest in either order, gather any last-minute supplies (such as rations), and plan the first part of the expedition. Sound good?"

----------


## Nefarion Xid

The rogue found his tabaxi contact across the room and summoned him to the table with an otherwise imperceptibly subtle nod.

"Assembled misfits, meet Flask of Wine. Flask? Misfits. Flask, you like long walks, don't you?"

He didn't wait for a response, but gestured for the tiefling to share where she meant on her map. "Can you get us there, or do we need to wait for Mist?"

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Though he could scarcely remember the end of it, waking up in a bed with the feel of another man's jaw on his knuckles told Siward it had been a very good night.  So good, in fact, he began to fear it would not be matched in some time.  Then he found the letter by his bedside, and realized it was going to be a very good morning.  Though it was too early to make any definitive ruling, he began to suspect Chult would agree with him.  He took the time to dress carefully, attending to the grime of the celebratory night with all the care he'd been taught by the steward of the hall.  Memories of the old man's stare could still send a shiver down his spine, and he would not soon forget his manners.  He descended as a prince, claiming one of the chairs from an empty table and swinging it around to join his new compatriots.  Only to be met with a gift.

*"Bean, this is a hat worthy of adventure!  I shall treasure it!"*

He set the wide-brimmed chapeau firmly atop his red locks, brushing the feathers into place with a flourish.

*"If this merchant prince means to do us harm through his lackeys, so much the better.  If the guide leads us into ambush, we shall simply kill our attackers and drag the guide back here for ransom.  Doubtless his business would be dearly hurt if people realized his guides were moonlighting as assassins."*

Reaching across the table to the haunch of something spicy and bloody,  he tore into it before using the bone to continue his lecture.

*"We know he knows we have the map, and we know he wants it for some reason.  And he knows we know.  But hopefully, thinking us simple rubes, he doesn't know that we know that he'll set a trap."*

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Secret took in all of the chatter over breakfast in relative quiet, but when asked about what she'd been up to, she bounced a moment excitedly. "Oh! Yesterday was action packed. Like I said, I kept a man from being wrongfully executed, built a shrine to Lathander, and raced a dinosaur! I also got this." She holds out the mysterious coin. "It's a death mark from the Triceratops society! Isn't that awesome?" Her tone remained steadfastly chipper through the report, even at the end.

----------


## Tychris1

*Port Nyanzaru, The Temple of Savras*

Carefully examining the coin and judging the reactions of people around him Just Darion was able to judge that the Triceratops Society coin was more of a threat or a warning then a full blown warrant of execution. Gathering their supplies the party left the Thundering Lizard and made their way to the Temple of Savras where Srirak had earlier paid for a guiding vision from the arcane god. The rain was particularly strong that day, with an overwhelming amount of clouds obscuring the sky granting Secret some small reprieve from her constant allergic reactions, and the rain crashing down off of the temples tiled roof made it look like the unblinking tiled eye was crying. The main gate was open allowing the party to rest from the heavy rain in relative peace.

The sheepish Inete was in the midst of rote cleaning when she spotted Srirak. Her eyes lit with excitement (and confusion) and she quickly started running towards a side chamber screaming

"Grandfather! Grandfather! Srirak is he-"

The door opened abruptly infront of her, nearly smacking the young chultan girl in the process, and she leapt back in shock.

"I am aware." Said Grandfather Zitembe who slowly worked his way over to Srirak before scanning over the rest of the party with a curious eye "Friends of yours?" He asked, already knowing the answer "I have consulted the guides and peered the stars, my scaled brother, and Savras has gifted me with visions. Terrible visions..." 

He clutches his cane and his eyes seem to glaze over slightly

"I saw... A jungle city. Far far to the south. Enclosed by cliffs and crawling with snakes. Then, a pitch black obelisk draped in vines. I dared not peek any further, the taint of looking upon it nearly... nearly..." He trailed off, muttering to himself and turning his head away slightly. Scratching his beard he raised a trembling finger to the Lizardfolk.

"Whatever this evil you seek is, I implore you, seek out this city, and this obelisk. It is a festering heart of darkness."

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Following Srirak along with the others, Aleandrae hung back out of respect when they came before the priest. She listened intently, however, and could not help a groan of dismay at one point. "Snakes!" she whispered to Lyndal. "Why does it have to be snakes?"

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

Lyndal squeezed Aleandrae's hand sympathetically.

"At least it's not _spiders_." She whispered back.

"Do you remember seeing any great southern cities on the map?"

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Surprised at the comforting touch of one who called herself a 'lady,' Aleandrae smiled. "You watch out for the snakes, and I'll keep an eye on the spiders. How's that sound? But no, I don't. It does give me an idea, however."

Taking a step forward, Aleandrae gave the priest a respectful nod. "I don't suppose you'd be able to note the general vicinity of this city if I showed you a map, good priest?"

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Sheltered from the rain by his new hat, Siward clapped Bean on the back as they made their way towards the temple.

*"You've shown impressive foresight, Bean!  Consider me doubly grateful for your kind gift."*

He stayed silent the rest of the way, preferring to take in the unfamiliar sights, sounds, and particularly scents of the jungle rain.  This continued as they entered the temple, his face growing serious as the oracle related his dire portents.  Fingers drumming heavily on his shield, Siward looked to be deep in though before a rumble escaped his throat.

*"A festering heart of darkness, you say?  Girded by a city outside the sight of god and mortal alike?"*

He looked up, and his face broke into a wide grin.

*"What fantastic news!  I never dreamed we would stumble into a situation so worthy of song!  But I would hold my enthusiasm, Aleandrae."*

He looked towards the tiefling, and the smile faded a bit from his eyes.

*"I doubt we are yet prepared to go charging into the core of our enemy's territory."*

----------


## Tychris1

*Port Nyanzaru, Kaya's House of Respite*

With newly found information in hand, the party said their goodbyes (some in more... interesting ways than others), and departed the venerable temple. Working their way through an irregularly flooding street, the adventuring party cut through a back alley, and found themselves on a crested mound of earth in the Red Bazaar. The hanging sign over the dominant buildings facade revealed it to be none other than the other inn Gertrude spoke of: _Kaya's House of Respite_. Where the Thundering Lizard had a garrish and outlandish gimmick in its downslope design Kaya's House of Respite held an understated pristine plainness. 

Leaning outside the door of the inn was Jobal's majordomo and personal assistant, Aazon. A man dressed mostly in white and blue wraps, his face bore only a single scar from his cheek to his ear, and a pointed beard accentuated the curly brown hair that peeked from beneath his soaking hat. He glanced over the now full party with a curious eye.

"You keep interesting company." He understated, stroking his cleanly combed beard "Glad to see you could make it. I would have been cross returning to Jobal and informing him I had wasted his time. Please, come inside, I've rented the first floor for the hour and personally invited Jobal's finest guides still in port."

He held the door open and motioned for the party to enter a wide open tavern room sparsely populated. Lanterns hung sparingly from the ceiling decorated with colorful painted eggshells and wafting incense. A bar clung to the left side of the tavern; parallel to the staircases that wound upstairs. Behind the bar was a massive tapestry depicting a young chultan girl going through stages of life. Seated at 6 separate tables were ostensibly Jobal's guides. Three chultan women, two very unusual dwarves (One albino and one missing _an arm_), and a pair of a human and halfling.

"I hope they are to your satisfaction."

*Spoiler: Azaka Stormfang*
Show




If you need a guide to get you through the jungle alive, look no further. I was born in the jungle. I know its dangers well and how best to avoid them. Should you choose me, you may rest assured that your party is in safe hands.

I charge 5 gold coins per day and require a 30-day payment up front. For those adventurers who aid me in a personal quest, I will waive my fee and guide them to places no one else has found. This quest will take us to Firefinger. The evil pterafolk that roost atop Firefinger stole a wooden mask from me, and I want it back.


*Spoiler: Eku*
Show



While the lure of pillaging the antiquity of Chult is a temptation, I appeal to those who find fulfillment in doing actual good in the world. I seek to rid the jungle of evil. There are many ruins and ancient temples that must be reclaimed, so that the spirits of nature can return to their sacred places and live in peace.

There are evil impostors who seek to blind you with promises of gold, but will only guide your throats to their blades!

My rates are standard: 5 gold pieces a day, with a 30-day payment up front. A small portion goes to pay off the merchant prince Jobal. The rest I give to charity.


*Spoiler: Salida*
Show



Ive led many expeditions through the wilds of Chult. I know secret trails that appear on no map. Hire others at your own peril.

Azaka and Eku have led expeditions into the jungle that never returned. Faroul and Gondolo are charlatans, plain and simple. Old Hew suffers from mad monkey fever, Im sure of it. Musharib is an albino dwarf, and theyre not to be trusted. 

Five gold pieces per day is a cheap price to pay for your lives. Spend your gold wisely.


*Spoiler: Hew Hackinstone*
Show



Ive stood atop every mountain in Chult. I know every gorge and crevice, every plateau and trail. My memory is an iron trap. I forget nothing. Trust a dwarf, I always say, because a dwarf will never steer you wrong.

Fearless, I am. Theres no dragon, beast, or undead horror that scares me. You want a guide who runs away at the first sign of danger? No! You want a dwarf, and Im the toughest dwarf around. Red dragon bit off my arm, yet here I stand! Takes more than a dragon to stop Hew Hackinstone!

I charge 5 gold coins a day and expect a 30-day payment up front. Best coin youll ever spend, I promise you!


*Spoiler: Musharib*
Show



The jungle is my home. I know it well. I can guide you anywhere in Chult for a fee of 5 gold pieces a day.

If adventure is what you seek, join my quest to reclaim Hrakhamar, my clans ancestral forge. A volcanic eruption forced us to abandon it many years ago. The firenewts that have since taken over must be driven out or destroyed. At the very least, we must sneak in and recover a relic known as Moradins Gauntlet. The firenewts must not be allowed to keep it!

If you love dwarvenkind, then hear my plea and join me in returning Hrakhamar to its rightful owners. I will waive my fee for your promise of assistance.


*Spoiler: Faroul and Gondolo*
Show



Why pay for one guide when you can have TWO for the same price! We have the smarts, the goods, and our own triceratops!

Treasure abounds! When were done leading you to all the ancient sites and sacred places that we know of, youll be swimming in gold and magic. All the other guides will lead you in circles and make you do all the work. Dont be fooled! When we return to Port Nyanzaru, you will have tales and fortunes enough to last a lifetime.

Our price is 5 gold pieces per day, with a 30-day payment up front, but were glad to reduce our rate for equal shares of any treasure found.

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean beamed at Siward's continued praise of her gift, although she nearly face planted when the man clapped her on the shoulder.  She staggered after the group into the rain, rotating her arm, grinning despite herself.

As the strange oracle related his vision, Bean's eyes grew as wide as saucers, but at Siward's jolly appraisal of the portent, she seemed to perk up a bit.  She waved a frantic goodbye to the priest and his acolyte as they exited, saying "Thank you!" just before entering the rain once more.

The gnome resembled a drowned rat by the time they made it to the inn where the various guides were assembled, but it did little to dampen Bean's spirits, it seemed.  
"Hello!" she said to the gathered guides, "It's so nice of you all to come out in this weather!  I would take all of you with us, but I don't think we can afford it!  Hee hee hee!  Um... I vote for the halfling gentleman.  It would be nice to have somebody to talk to whom I wouldn't have to strain my neck muscles looking up to!"

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

While she wasn't sure any of these folks could be trusted, they didn't seem like a gang of cutthroats ready to slay them all and steal their map. That was something, at least. Once they'd all introduced themselves and made their offers, Aleandrae stood. There would be discussion within their group over who to hire (or whether to hire any at all), but she thought she would see if other arrangements could me made. For several of them, Gertrude's pouch of money had merely purchased supplies, while others...well, she wouldn't dwell on how they may have wasted their advance

She stood to address the gathered prospective guides. "As Bean said, unfortunately we cannot hire all of you. Our mission will likely bring us high risk, but potentially much reward. We have heard from several of you that you would waive your standard fee in return for consideration regarding a share in treasure, or assistance of a more personal nature. Are there others among you interested in such an offer?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Let's try some persuasion: (1d20+4)[*17*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Immediately enamored with the one-armed dwarf, Siward made his way to the scarred man's table and helped himself to a seat.

*"Hew Hackinstone, was it?  You must be a singular man to continue in this dangerous trade with but one arm!  Tell me, do you have any grand tales of the deep jungle?"*

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

"Of course we can't make any promises." Lyndal had stood alongside Aleandrae.

"But I think we could all agree that we've got a uniquely talented group gathered together that are destined for great things. One or more of you will have the opportunity to achieve greatness with us." The sorceress beamed at the assemblage.

*Spoiler: ooc roll*
Show

Persuasion to aid Aleandrae
(1d20+5)[*25*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Port Nyanzaru, Kaya's House of Respite*

As Aleandrae and Lyndal made their case a flurry of haggling and grumbled agreements were made as the various guides steadily lowered their prices. The assembled adventurer's briefly discussed amongst themselves the pros and cons of the different guides to choose before finally settling on Azaka. The six foot Chultan woman stood proudly as she was chosen, her scarred face twisting into a grin at the other various guides, and they each departed grumpily. Charting out her workman's contract, Azaka quickly finished signing the last few details when Aazon finally stirred from the doorframe, and spoke up.

"Azaka Stormfang, wonderful. But um, I'm going to need to modify your payment for the Hunting Prince's cut of this endeavor."

*"What? I didn't agree to any kind of tax hike."*

"Jobal is altering the deal. Pray he doesn't alter it any further. You can keep the gold, he wants that map." He pointed a finger at Aleandrae "I'd really this rather not get messy."

You can faintly hear a number of footsteps coming from outside.

*Spoiler: For those of you with passive perception 15 or higher*
Show


Aazon was being very discrete about it before but now he's opened himself enough to spot a concealed shortsword and hand crossbow on his persons.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

*"The only one it's gonna get messy for is you, beardy! Now back off unless you want a matching scar on the other side!"* Aleandrae quietly slipped her flute from her pocket as she glared at Aazon.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Intimidate! (1d20+4)[*24*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Port Nyanzaru, Kaya's House of Respite*

Aazon threw open the door to reveal a gang of ruffians, brutes, ne'er-do-well's, thugs, and street rats armed with an accoutrement of weapons waiting outside. Two amongst them towered over the rest, a particularly well sculpted Chultan man, and a Goliath wielding a heavy makeshift club from a statue leg. Aleandrae's outburst startled the Majordomo and his crew who now face to face with their intended marks did a quick evaluation. 

Two of them glanced at each other and quickly exchanged "I'm not getting paid enough for this." And awkwardly back stepped down the rain drenched hill behind all their previously partners. Those with the stomach for violence, however, barred their teeth and began to growl and cuss. 

"Don't just stand there! Get me that map!" Aazon quipped coldly.

*Spoiler: Combat Get!*
Show


Aleandrae and Just Darion go first!

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Just like your moron boss, you don't take no for an answer!" she shouted at Aazon. "Here, I'ma mark him with an arrow so you can hit this jerk," she added for Siward's benefit.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Attack Aazon! (1d20+4)[*17*]
Damage: (1d6)[*5*]

Bonus action to Inspire Siward for a d6!

----------


## Nefarion Xid

"Huh?"

Impelled completely by reflex, Darion threw back his cloak, ripped two knives free from his belt, and catapulted them towards the bearded man who was still getting his weapon out.

"How did you already make enemies! You've only been here a day!" He placed the blame squarely on the tiefling as he moved to take cover behind a table.

*Spoiler: Daggerdagger*
Show

(1d20+6)[*11*] main hand
(1d4+4)[*7*]

(1d20+6)[*10*] off hand
(1d4)[*4*]

----------


## Tychris1

*The Midst of Combat*
Aazon howled in pain as Aleandrae's arrow struck true. His fast hands reached towards his waist and withdrew a masterfully made tiny crossbow just as his lower body barreled over the side of the bar and found heavy cover. Whipping his arm over the top, the pale bearded man leveled his weapon at the knife chucking rogue, and pierced his side with a well aimed shot.

"We really don't have to do this!" He shouted as his body disappeared from sight.

Azaka, taken aback by the sudden surge of violence around her, quickly adjusted to the situation and lunged behind an even further back table then the one the party sat at. Pulling out two arrows she leveled them both at a snarling chultan man beginning to step through the precipice of the inn and watched them skewer his chest simultaneously. 

*"I think that we do."* She growled.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Just Darion takes 4 piercing damage.

Azaka kills a goon.

Lyndal goes next

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

Lyndal was disappointed but not surprised as the devious Aazon sprung his attack.

"You're going to regret this. I hope that snake Jobal has a hard time finding your replacement." furious though she was, her voice was almost gleeful as she let loose a burning orb of fire at the henchman she could just see through the doorway and gave a satisfied laugh of victory as he dissolved into ashes.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Attack details on roll 20. (incinerated goon)

----------


## Tychris1

*The Midst of Combat*

As the Chultan woman screamed in flames her duplicitous companions surged through the door shoving aside their fallen in a rush to seize a map that would be their fortune. Three of them brandished khopesh's and began hacking away at Just Darion's cover ineffectually. Their repeated assaults however proved to bear some fruit as the last amongst them rent his curved blade through the wood and gashed the rogue. The last among them pulled out a ramshackle crossbow and leveled it at Aleandrae, thumping a heavy bolt into her thigh, and drawing blood.

"Ignore the backup dancers, get me that map!" Aazon screeched as he saw them ganging up on the closest foe.  

*Spoiler: Damage!*
Show


Darion takes 7 slashing damage

Aleandrae takes 5 piercing damage. 

Literally everyone else can go now!

----------


## Jade_Tarem

"What's going on? Why do you hate dancers?!" Secret cried out as she backpedaled into the corner. There were so many angry men racing into the room! She wanted to cast a protective spell, but they were already stabbing Just Darion.

A _tiny_ part of her wondered if she'd be better off with him gone. He knew what she was and clearly didn't like her. She didn't feel safe around him.

That wasn't Lathander's way, though, so instead she took aim at an enemy in the clear and muttered an arcane syllable. An accompanying gesture flung fire at the leg breaker. "Please go away!" She dove behind the table in the corner, looking for whatever cover she could get.

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean's eyes boggled as the sudden burst of violence erupted.  Being short and often out of immediate notice, she had become rather skilled at assessing situations, especially where temperamental humans were concerned, and listened to the shouted threats, orders, and commands.  She waggled her fingers and wiggled her nose as discreetly as she could, while rubbing a bit of fleece between forefinger and thumb, before scampering under a nearby table.  Turning to look back out at the chaos, she squeaked in dismay:
"Oh no!  The map!"

Sitting on the floor where she had been standing, the precious map could be seen half-unfurled, as if it had fallen off the table or perhaps tumbled out of a pack.  Of course, the map was merely an illusory figment, but perhaps these street thugs could be fooled...

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Bean casts Minor Illusion to leave a figment of the map on the floor, where I drew the orange circle.  She then moves under the nearby table in an attempt to take cover.

Possible Charisma (Deception) check?  (1d20+4)[*19*]

If anyone spends an action to examine the 'map,' a DC 11 Int (investigation) reveals it to be false.  Physically interacting with it automatically reveals it to be an illusion as well.

----------


## BladeofObliviom

Jack frowned at the interruption, and took longer than she'd intended to react to it. Sloppy. Her hesitation had already allowed half of the thugs to cross the room, and Darion was already seriously hurt. Damn. She hopped onto the table, drawing her crossbow and as much attention as she could manage...and cackled.

"I was worried I wouldn't get to do any quarreling today!"

With the sort of mania she reserved solely for dispatching foes with grievous bodily harm, she took aim at one of the men surrounding her ally and pulled the trigger.

----------


## zabbarot

Srirak watched the chaos unfold with only the smallest touch of surprise. Softskins always fought over the most pointless stuff. Couldn't they just draw more maps? They probably wouldn't even let him harvest the bodies.

"_Loreat._" Srirak glared at Aazon as he uttered the word in draconic. He felt Semuanya's power flow through him as he directed the necrotic energy.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

The red haired man began laughing.  He'd been prepared for an ambush in the jungle, or some skullduggery on the part of their guide, but to attack them in broad daylight within the walls of the city?  That betrayed an admirable boldness!  Alas, that it also showed their enemy to be singularly foolish.  Rushing forward, Siward's fingers danced over the buckles of his shield before drawing his sword.

*"Take the lackey alive!  Leave the rest to Kelemvor!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Siward enters a rage and readies his shield.  He then moves, drawing his sword in the process, and attempts a shield bash to knock the northernmost goon prone.

Athletics: (1d20+5)[*23*]

Athletics Advantage: (1d20+5)[*21*]

----------


## Tychris1

*The Midst of Combat*

The goliath joined in with Siward's laughter as he and his brutish friend shoved and caroused their way to the front of the melee, dragging their heavy clubs in the process. Rearing up to strike at the noble rager, the Goliath's first swing went wide, and smashed a sizeable hole into the floor beneath them. "Oi!" He shouted at his makeshift weapon before stumbling back and tearing it free from the ground, finding a telling blow in the swirling malestrom of violence. His Chultan companion was quick to follow up with the advantage and mercilessly bludgeoned Srirak with a swift up swing followed by a downward smash.

*Spoiler: Damage!*
Show


Siward takes a critical hit! Siward takes 10 bludgeoning damage!

Srirak takes 7 bludgeoning damage and then gets whacked again for 5 bludgeoning damage!

----------


## Nefarion Xid

Darion muttered an exasperated and slightly bloody thank-you to Siward, then used the provided distraction to cram a dagger cleanly through one thug's throat.

*Spoiler: Stab*
Show

Attacking the thug one square west of Darion
(1d20+6)[*7*]
(1d20+6)[*15*] advantage, yes?

(1d4+4)[*8*] damage
(1d6)[*6*] sneak

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Some of you all need to die faster!" Aleandrae shouted angrily, in between shooting her bow and casting a spell. "Except you, Darion. You need to live!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Pew pew on the dude straight south of me: (1d20+4)[*9*]
Damage: (1d6+2)[*6*]

Healing Word on Darion for (1d4+4)[*8*] points o' healin'.

----------


## Tychris1

*The Midst of Combat*

Peeking over the side of the bar, Aazon spotted his prize, and made for it. Gracefully flipping over the side of the bar, he landed into a fluid roll, sprang off his hired goon, and whipped around the ensuing melee with blinding speed. Sliding into position, he flicked his head back to line up a shot, and unloaded a deadly accurate bolt. It whizzed through the air, piercing Srirak's scaly back, and toppling the heavy lizard priest. He scooped his gladius down to expertly retrieve the map, or atleast what should have be an expert manuever of swordsmanship, but instead only revealed a conniving illusion. Leveling his gladius at Aleandrae he growled.

"I'll gut you devil wench! Give me that map!"

*Spoiler: Damage*
Show


Srirak is critically struck by the crossbow bolt, taking 20 damage.

Lyndal Fireheart and Azaka Stormfang go next

----------


## Tychris1

*More Violence!*

"If you don't hand that map over right now I'm going to make this very uncomf-" Was all Aazon got before Lyndal Fireheart found her proper footing. Concentrating the burning arcana in her she let loose an explosion of flame, the faint echoes of a dragons roar amidst the crackling, and the smoke was pierced by a singular orb of fire streaking forward. It sideswiped Aazon's face, missing the bulk of his head, but brutally melting all of his facial features and revealing a wet skull underneath that rapidly fell over onto Bean's fake map. 

The thugs paused briefly at the horrid sight, but were snapped back to reality by Azaka's feral warcry. The scarred woman rushed forward and dropped her longbow, brandishing a scimitar that sliced over the knee of the goliath brute. 

"Aaaaaaay stop that!" He whined deeply as he shoved her back.

The smaller chultan ruffians rushed to aid their larger mates, though two of them looked foolish bumping into each other after a swift sidestep by Darion, and the third quickly abandoned his scavenged crossbow to tie up Lyndal in the encroaching melee. But not before letting loose another bolt in the opposite leg of the tiefling. 

*Spoiler: Damage!*
Show


Aazon dies from Lyndal's Chromatic Orb for 15 fire damage!

A ruffian shoots Aleandrae for 5 piercing damage!

Everyone else, get!

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Everyone was screaming, people were dying, faces were melting, and the map was loose and rolling around on the floor! Plus, Srirak was down, and Secret definitely needed to fix _that._ Sprinting out from behind cover, Secret bounced right over the map and undid her cloak, letting it fall on top of it. She did not notice - did not even look back to see - that it was an illusion. While she was still fully dressed underneath, in her jungle trekking attire, her head was now bare, as were her arms from her shoulders down to mid forearm, where her gloves began. Even then, she yanked off the heavier winter hand coverings, appropriate to waterdeep, to expose thinner, fingerless ones that would allow for better breathing and grip.

The now obvious dark elf also began a spell as she moved, racing past Aleandrae. "(Celestial) {Take the spell, embrace the light...}" Light gathered in her hand and pulsed briefly from her violet eyes as she began to invoke the divine power of Lathander. Hooking a hard left north of the downed lizardman, she slid to a halt next to him. "{...praise the sun, and make this right!}" She slapped her hand down on his scaly shoulder and discharge of power forced life back into the bleeding Srirak.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Cure Light Wounds: (1d8+2)[*4*]

----------


## zabbarot

Pain and relief washed over Srirak in turns. Somedays he felt too alive. He lashed out and snapped at the big man who struck him moments before. Adrenalin surged and he lashed out again this time with divine fury.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

The granite blow across his face stilled Siward's laughter.  Shaking his head to clear it, he roared a challenge against the goliath before him and sent his shield whistling towards the warrior's groin.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

_Now_ Siward rages.  :Tongue: 

Shield Bash: (1d20+5)[*18*]

Shield Bash Advantage: (1d20+5)[*17*]

Sword Slash: (1d20+5)[*18*]

Sword Slash Advantage (?): (1d20+5)[*14*]

Damage: (1d8+5)[*12*]

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean giggled as Aazon went for the illusory map, then squealed in horror as his face melted.  But the hired goons still seemed intent on finishing the job, even with Aazon's death.  She looked around the chaotic room, trying to figure out the best way to use her magic.  Biting her lip, she threw out some sand, catching Lyndal in the radius of a magical sleep spell.
"Sorry!" she called out, hoping her ally would be spared.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Sleeping: (5d8)[*21*] hp worth of things.

----------


## Tychris1

*The Midst of Combat*

Falling backwards, the Goliath Brute yowled in pain as he narrowly dodged a bolt sent from Jack that went wide, and quickly refound his footing to bash past Siward's shields. Where before his mighty blow was like the axeman to the wood, these were a series of lighter testing taps, and were all but naught in the face of Siward's northward-borne rage. His compatriot, less inconvenienced then him, brought his blunt instrument squarely against Darion's thigh.

*Spoiler: Damage!*
Show


Jack shoots and misses.

Siward takes 2 and then 1 bludgeoning damage (adjusted already for resistance)

Darion takes 4 Bludgeoning damage

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Dodging a bit closer to Bean, Aleandrae shot another arrow, this time at one of the big guys next to Darion. "Stab the big one!" she shouted, hoping that he would do just that.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move east 2 squares and shoot the dude to the east of Darion.
Attack: (1d20+4)[*24*]
Damage: (1d6+2)[*5*]

Inspiration die to Darion.

----------


## Nefarion Xid

The thief finally got a second knife out in the chaos and did as encouraged. He was an artist who only painted with one color mildly competent dude who stabbed another dude.

*Spoiler: Stabba stab*
Show

(1d20+6)[*8*]
(1d4+4)[*7*]

(1d20+6)[*24*] off hand
(1d4)[*1*]

(1d6)[*2*] Sneak attack. Apply me to the first hit.

If he drops the big thug with the first attack, he'll stab someone else with the other.

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

Seeing her friend out of immediate danger but feeling magically depleted, Lyndal backed away from the sleeping thug that had menaced her and let loose a caustic blast of acid at two of the goons that remained. 

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Acid splash at the goons next to Darion and Srirak. (Save DC, 13 DEX)
Damage
(1d6)[*6*]

----------


## Tychris1

*The Midst of Combat*

Azaka continued to hack away at the goliath, his head sagging as he struggled to stand against the two pressing assailants, and she moved to nix any feasible chance of escape. Siward's bluster left him susceptible to a southern attack but the slight gash along his arm only seemed to add to the bloody intimidation. 

Awakened by the violent castings of Lyndal's magic, the previously asleep Chultan man howled in pain as his skin sizzled, and he wildly flailed around with his scimitar slashing across Secret's stomach in a grand sweep. The larger brute maintained his composure but was fast eyeing the door.

*Spoiler: Damage*
Show


Siward takes 1 slashing damage (after reduction)

Secret takes 7 slashing damage.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Emboldened by his bloodrage and the success of Azaka, Siward continued to hack at the goliath.  Spinning his blade in a distracting flurry, he thrust his shield into an uppercut along the steel rim before bringing the sword crashing down.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Shield Bash: (1d20+5)[*6*]

Shield Bash Advantage: (1d20+5)[*18*]

Attack: (1d20+5)[*9*]

Attack Advantage: (1d20+5)[*6*]

Damage: (1d8+5)[*8*]

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean continued to watch in mixed fascination and horror as the fight continued.  She gasped as Secret crumpled to the floor.
"Oh no!  Secret!  Leave her alone!"

She grabbed her crossbow, which she still kept loaded even after her incident at Gertrude's house.  Tongue sticking out of the side of her mouth, she worked the crank and pointed it vaguely in the direction of the goon menacing the drow, trying to emulate Jack as best she could.  Even as she pulled the trigger, the recoil gave her a shock, knocking her down on her bottom with an "Oh!" as the quarrel went hurtling across the room.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Bean will fire her crossbow at the injured goon next to Secret and Srirak. 
Attack: (1d20+5)[*7*]
Damage: (1d8+3)[*10*]

----------


## Tychris1

*The Midst of Combat*

Jack still surfing aboard her rickety wooden table shot at the hulking brute just as Bean accidentally fired off, their two shots colliding and sending them flying off into their targets to deadly effect. Bean accidentally skewering the Chultan man's brain and Jack puncturing several intestines in the six and a half foot tall chultan thug. Seizing the man's seizures of pain as an opportunity Srirak lunged forward and further buried his curved blade in the mans guts. The chultan slab of meat and his goliath partner shared a glance before quickly shoving everyone around them out of the way and rushing towards the door.

----------


## Nefarion Xid

Darion stabbed the last man between him and Siward, then whirled around to release a flying dagger at the bigger thug who had backed off.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+6)[*17*]
(1d4+4)[*7*]

(1d20+6)[*11*]
(1d4)[*1*]

(1d6)[*4*] sneak attack to first hit


Having dispatched the last man near him, Darion tore off after the fleeing Goliath. "Your boss got my own blood on my shirt. I'd like to discuss compensation for my laundry bill!"

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Huge tears welling in her eyes, Bean rushed up to Secret, already shoving a menga leaf into her mouth.  Quickly chewing it, she put her lips to Secret's mouth and fed her the resulting plant mush, revitalizing her with the strange... menga... juices contained within... ?  (...?)

She then backed away in horror from the body of the man she had killed, clapping her hands around her mouth and shaking hysterically.

----------


## Tychris1

*Kaya's House of Respite*

As Lyndal cut off the fleeing Goliath his face of surprise was followed swiftly with a cut off shriek as fire engulfed his form. Azaka, incensed by what she was seeing, smeared the blood of her fallen Chultan kin on her face, and leapt out the door raking the massive man's spine free with her sickle blade. Standing outside in the downpouring rain, Darion and Azaka were swiftly washed of the blood of combat, and stood panting from the display.

"..... That one owed me money."

"We will reap our harvest yet."

*Spoiler: Loot!*
Show


1 Hand Crossbow
1 Shortsword
2 Clubs
6 Scimitars
6 Light Crossbows
80 Bolts!
8 Leather armor

90 GP in assorted gems and coins! (Mostly from Aazon)

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Secret woke up _very_ confused. The last thing she remembered was blacking out when the agony from a mortal injury hit her. Now it was hot, she was in pain, there was blood _everywhere_, and a gnome was spitting weird juices into her mouth. _Oh no,_ she thought, horrified. _It's just like Dawnbringer Aria said! I went to Hell for being a drow. Oh Lathander, I'm so sorry that... wait..._

It slowly dawned on her that, disgusting though the room had become, she was back in Chult. She wasn't dead! Wincing, she staggered to her feet. "O-okay, that escalated quickly." She shrugged to try to adjust her cloak... only to realize it was missing. It was missing! She'd dropped it in the fight to cover the map. Racing back over to it, she lifted it... only to see the map slide through it. Secret let out a mental sigh, before turning to face the room. "Alright, so, n-now you know. I can see myself out if this is going to be a problem..." She started edging toward the door.

----------


## Nefarion Xid

"I don't care about that. We've got bigger problems," Darion took a moment to think of another drow related pun, "... damn it, I had something for this. Look, I'm not up for stabbing my way through the entire hired army of whoever you girls pissed off, so we need to blow this place."

After retrieving his daggers and a few pockets of loot, he threw up his hood and exited out the back.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Stay put, kid," Aleandrae barked at the Drow girl. "We need to drag those bodies in out of the street and get out of town as soon as possible. If word gets out that we killed a Merchant Prince's man, I imagine we'll all have prices on our heads. Besides, you're in no shape to go anywhere on your own." The bard patted her backpack (inside which was a case containing the real map). "I was afraid Jobal would send goons after this. Best if we disappear into the jungle. Hope everyone has what they need because we have zero minutes left for shopping!"

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

The spirits that were lifted by their victory were quickly dampened with Bean's tears. The half-elf moved to kneel besides the little woman and wrapped her arms around her, rocking her gently in comfort.

"It's going to be ok, little Bean. It was my first time, too." She continued to rock the gnome soothingly but her mind was distracted. It had been her first time to best an adversary, but she had not been filled with horror at taking a life, only joy that she and her companions had lived. She wondered if this was a moral failing. Secret's rise from death's door presented her another dilemma. The sight of her filled her with the vague dread of her childhood boogeyman, but yet the Drow had fought and fallen besides them.

"I don't see how we could send you away after all that." Her tone was sincere if not enthusiastic as she continued to hold Bean in her arms.

----------


## Tychris1

*Kaya's House of Respite*

Azaka began systematically going through the bodies alongside Darion, further maiming any recognizable features of Aazon in the process, and looked up curiously at the injured Drow girl's self doubts. She stood at full attention, dropping a charred corpse onto the ground to approach the divine sorceress, and looked down at her intently. 

"In my line of work, I judge nothing by the surface. Nothing." She warmly gruffed

Returning to her duties, she glanced at Bean and Lyndal "Find your steel now, it will do you no good to falter in the jungle. It will bend you. Test you. Best not break."

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Secret would have been more enthralled by the acceptance - driven by necessity or not - but the circumstances ruined it. Still, she would take what she could get. Aleandrae had a point, though - she needed to recover more. Repeating her chant from before, she patched her own injury further, then set about gathering her equipment. The cloak she would wear only until they got out of town.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

CLW the second: (1d8+2)[*4*]

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean sat there in silence, her eyes glazed over, as Lyndal rocked her in her arms.  It was a surprisingly intimate gesture from the woman, but Azaka's words got through to her.  She wiped off her eyes with the backs of her hands, and grabbed a few crossbow bolts to replace the ones she had lost.

"I'm okay... it was all so sudden!  Oh, I hope that poor man rests in peace.  Everyone that died here, really... truly.  All of this for a map...

I'm ready to go.  It seems our adventure has truly begun!"

As she pulled up her hood in preparation for the rain, the gnome looked at Secret, wide eyes full of wonder.
"Secret... you're so pretty!"

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

As the last enemy fell, the feral urgency in Siward's eyes faded.  Confident that the rest of the party could care for the wounded with more skill than he possessed, he seized the shirt of one of their fallen foes and wiped his sword blade clean.  He was moving slowly, as though burdened by a great weight, but he straightened at Aleandrae's concern.

*"You should not concern yourself too much over retribution for the dead, Aleandrae.  No doubt a price hangs over our heads already, as insurance should this ambush fail."*

He moved his sword absentmindedly in a half circle around himself as he approached the corpse of Aazon.

*"Had the lackey lived, we might have divined some leverage to turn against the Merchant Prince.  Ah well.  No use crying over it now.  And regardless, an enemy felled is worthy of celebration."*

Without warning, his sword whistled down to split Aazon's breastbone.  Anchoring his sword in the wooden floorboards, Siward reached into the corpse's chest and ripped free the heart.

*"To our first victory as a company!"*

He bit into the heart, tearing free a chunk of still-warm muscle and releasing a shower of blood over his beard.  He swallowed with a smile, before extending his arm out towards the rest of the party.

*"Would anyone care to join me?  Alas that I don't have time to find any spiders to sprinkle atop it, Secret.  I'll keep a weather eye when we enter the jungle."*

----------


## Jade_Tarem

There were so many firsts today! Secret simply stared at Bean for a good fifteen seconds before it occurred to her that she was supposed to say something. "Th...t...Thank you? Thank you!" The words sounded alien to her. She'd never gotten a compliment about her appearance before.

Then what Siward was saying registered, and she was too confused to be offended. On top of that, she wasn't sure that he was _wrong_ about Drow culture, given that she barely knew anything about it herself. She did know that she didn't want to eat any spiders, though. "Oh! There's no need for that, Siward. Besides, I could never eat a spider. They're too cute!"

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

Lyndal gave Siward a wide-eyed blink from her position next to Bean on the floor.

"That's very kind of you to share, but I'm afraid I'm not hungry at the moment." She gave the towering barbarian a faint smile and turned to Aleandrae to give her friend her best wtf face. As her perspective shifted, she spied Srirak harvesting the flesh of yet another of the thugs and she got busy patting Bean on the back gently.

"That's it, good for you Little Bean." She spoke in encouraging tones even as the gnome's praise of Secret sank in. Her eyes went to the Drow once again, and though she still saw her visage as unsettling, it was no more so than Siward's presently as it was covered with the gore of a human heart, or Srirak's as he set to his own gory task.

"I can clean up the mess while others drag the... ah... bodies away."

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

The Bard was about to reply to Siward when the warrior cut into Aazon's chest. She blenched slightly at the butchery, but when he ripped out the heart and took a bite, that was the tipping point. Bile rose up within her stomach, and she turned to the side to vomit. When she was done, she wiped her mouth (and prestidigitated herself clean) and smiled weakly. "Ah, no. Thank you. I don't eat...that. Human. _I don't eat human._" She paused to force down another gag reflex. "Or gnome, drow, lizardfolk, or anything sapient! In the future, I would prefer it if you didn't do that in front of me again, or at least give me _warning!_" Aleandrae shuddered with revulsion as she turned back to the rest of the group. "Can we go now?"

----------


## zabbarot

As the battle ended Srirak dragged one of the bodies behind an overturned table and set to work refreshing his rations. He honestly expected to be asked to stop, but Siward surprised him by offering him a bite of the fallen leader's heart. There is great power in this. Also Srirak was not one to turn down a snack.

"You honor me Bloody Beard."

----------


## Tychris1

*Kaya's House of Respite*

Azaka nodded her head in approval as Siward offered out the heart, but wrinkled her nose slightly when offered to her in specific, and politely extended her palm against it "I appreciate the gesture but.... but no. Under different circumstances perhaps." Pulling her arrows out of the pincushioned man she examined the broken one briefly while Srirak asked her of the vision he had paid for.

".... Snakes? Vine city? No, it doesn't sound very familiar. But I do know someone, an acquaintance of mine, that would probably know more on the subject. Saja N'baza, a wise and powerful serpent sage who lives in the ruins of Orolunga. I would gladly lead you there."

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean lingered near the entrance, away from the smell of blood and death, anxiously looking into the rainy street and bouncing on her heels.
"We should go help Azaka first.  I feel bad, dragging her into our own troubles.  It's as good a place to go as any, right?  As long as we get out of town!"

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Where is this Orolunga?" Aleandrae asked, eager to add any points to their map. "Can we get their by canoe, or must we travel inland immediately? I would very much prefer to use canoes as long as we can so that we can put some distance between ourselves and any pursuers. I had thought we might try making for this location marked 'Vorn' on the map - where a construct was found some time ago, and work out way out from there." The Bard moved to show Azaka the map. "There are several locations marked here, but I know nothing of them. Are these camps - Vengeance and Righteous - friendly?

----------


## Tychris1

*Kayas House of Respite*

Azaka looked suspiciously at the map, visibly expressing her mental calculations, and her own doubts Orolunga hugs the Mistcliff mountains. You can save some time by sailing down river but it is ultimately still a lengthy trek on foot. Beyond which the place is.... well, its not so much found as experienced. She gestured towards the indicated camps I have never spoken to anyone in these camps nor entered before but I do remember two camps not too far apart on this river. They both seemed to be operated by foreign knights and mercenaries of a sort? Civilized folks atleast. Camp Vengeance seemed much more fortified then Righteous.

If you want me to lead you there first I would like my 90 gold before I help you escape this city. She scratched at her throat and held her other hand out plainly.

----------


## Tychris1

*The Jungles of Chult*

Quickly escaping the city whilst gathering what resources they could, the intrepid party marched a few hours from the city into the jungle, and recuperated for the night amidst a mass of defensible foliage. Watches were set, goats were fed, and the night passed by uneventfully with the rhythmic drumline of pounding rain. 

The sun broke on a particularly heavy overcast as the heavy downpour continued into the next day, broke on the fourth day, and then resumed lightly on the fifth day. The jungle was a twisting canopy of trees, buzzing insects, cooing birds, and the hissing of massive fanged reptiles all around. Cutting through the foliage day after day, the party steadily carved its way to the fringes of what their map ostensibly marked as "undead territory" and the sign of a dark infection in the jungle was evident enough once they had reached its fringes. Where once insects buzzed at an incredibly bothersome rate they seemed to dull to a low baseline at this threshold of the jungle. The light rain on the dawn of this fifth day would have been a welcome relief given the perturbing signs of the jungle's declining health had it not also been accompanied by a sun now fully unleashed from days of overcast.

*Spoiler: Day 5: Heatwave!*
Show


You travel for 4 days unmolested by dangerous forces, bloodthirsty animals, or malicious servants through the lush jungles of Chult before a heat wave grips you. Those of you with resistance to fire are unaffected but everyone else will need to make constitution saving throws if you wish to spend the day traveling. Alternatively they may imbibe three times the amount of water as normal.

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean spent the days of travel bouncing along, either humming a tune to herself or chattering with anyone willing to carry a conversation.  The party would learn that the gnome was of decidedly rural upbringing in an isolated forest populated sparsely with other gnomes and small animals.  She was naive about the realities of adventuring clearly, but was nevertheless surprisingly tough and up for the challenge of bushwhacking.  Bean was upbeat, and complained but little of the jungle's obstacles; indeed, she was prone to remark on its beauty, and happily spoke to any small animals the party crossed paths with.  At first this habit suggested the gnome was off her rocker, but over time it seemed evident she had an innate ability to communicate with animals somehow.

Supplementing her rations with the odd fruit or edible root she came across (and goat's milk!), Bean was going strong until the morning of the fifth day.  With the heat pounding down on them, she sidled up to their guide.
"Azaka, it seems far hotter today than usual.  Is it safe to press on?"

----------


## Tychris1

*The Jungles of Chult
Day 5*

Azaka spoke little during the travel save to point out dangerous plants, lead the way, or volunteer for solitary watches. She listened to the whimsical gnome curiously, nodding her head in agreement to her bond with nature, and when pressed for advice on the hot weather she wiped her brow and said Weve spent a good few days of food. Now would be the most ideal time to camp ourselves and replenish stock. In the face of corruption, rest will be harder earned. But, so long as we have enough water we should be fine to press on. Firefinger should only be a few days away at this pace.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

As the sun transformed the jungle from a sauna to a crucible, Siward called a short halt to the march.  Working quickly, he deftly unlaced the ties to his doublet and shirt, folding both carefully into his pack before following suit with his trousers.  He returned to the party clad only in his smallclothes and boots, his battle-scars finally visible for all to see.  Removing a leather thong from a side pouch, he bound his hair behind him and wiped away the sweat beading on his brow.

*"By Tempus, have you ever felt such heat?  We have truly entered the embrace of a savage land!"*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

The party's archaeologist, who had the privilege of not only having lived in a land that included a great deal of desert, but was also blessed with infernal resistance to heat, was less bothered. "I like it. Though it's a bit wet for my preferences."

----------


## Tychris1

*The Jungles of Chult
Day 7*

The party decided to wait out the oncoming heat wave, dedicating their efforts to replenishing themselves, and camped for the night in the outskirts of the jungle's necrotically tainted region. Breaking camp the next day to a heavy downpour the party pressed on into the less richly populated section of the forest, what few creatures that did lurk about were quick to spook or of prodigious size and strength. Countless signs of rotting flesh, withering trees, and the newly redead wove itself through the jungles bright yet deadly tapestry. Shading themselves within the thick foliage of the tree canopy, the party broke their breakfast on the second day in this ostensibly undead jungle, and prepared to set out once more when a smattering of the party made a discovery.

*Spoiler: Jack, Darion, Lyndal, Srirak!*
Show


You notice a cleverly hidden outpost built into a tree side covered in brambles and foliage. Fifty feet away from the camp and twenty feet in the air.

----------


## zabbarot

*Srirak*
"I do not like this place. The undead bring much danger and little reward. We cut straight through?" Srirak's eyes darted back and forth. Most undead did not plan ambushes, but those weren't the ones that worried him. When he spotted the hidden shelter he acted unaware and turned his back to it. He spoke quietly, "Do you see that shelter in tree? _Do not look at it._ They may be watching now. We have been careless." He gestured to Azaka. "Have you been here before? Right here?"

----------


## Tychris1

*The Jungles of Chult
Day 7*

"I have been all throughout this jungle. It is a living thing, changing and breathing just as we do. I do not recognize the sight but perhaps it belongs to someone now truly dead." Azaka whispered forcefully.

----------


## PepperP.

* Lyndal*

Lyndal froze with her finger pointing at the treehouse, her inhalation caught in her throat. She brought her hands to cover her mouth to keep her surprised shout of discovery inside it. She whirled her back to the structure and released her breath.

"Why would an undead need to live in a treehouse??" She hissed "quietly" at the others.

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

_Whispering is fun!_ Bean thought to herself as she listened to what the party was saying, the words not really sinking in.  The mystery of the delightful tree house was too much for the gnome to contain.  She walked up closer to the trunk, and cupped her hands around her mouth.

"HELLOOOOO!  Anyone up there?  I like your tree house!  Hee hee!"

----------


## Tychris1

There is no response from the tree house.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Standing from his repose by their firepit, Siward readied his sword and trusty shield and moved to stand alongside Bean.  Craning his head up towards the treehouse, he unleashed an echoing shout.

*"No reason to fear!  We come as friends!  If there's anyone up there, just wait!  I'll be up presently!"*

He looked down at Bean with a wink before thrusting his salt-hardened fingers towards the tree's undulating surface, beginning the climb.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Persuasion (If it matters!): (1d20+3)[*7*]

Athletics: (1d20+5)[*19*]

----------


## Tychris1

*The Jungle
Day 7*

Climbing up the tree with relative ease, Siward heard no stirring as he approached arm distance of the wooden construct, and with a bit of work cleared away the vines obscuring its entrance. Peering into the dimly lit construct revealed it to be ten by ten, spartanly decorated, and covered in strange scratch marks and symbols. A simple wooden box sat tucked away in the corner, its top slightly unhinged.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Removing the rope from his pack, Siward tied it securely around an upper branch before dropping it towards his companions on the ground.

*"There's no one here!  The walls inside are covered in some sort of arcane scrawl, and there seems to be a storage box of some kind!  I'm going to see what's inside it."*

Confident that the others could make the climb with the aid of the rope, Siward entered the ramshackle dwelling to examine the unhinged box.

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

"I'll be right up!"

She had whirled back around  towards the treehouse as Bean had called out to its potential denizen and watched with excitement as Siward effortlessly scaled the tree. As the bear of a man yelled down to them about arcane marks, Lyndal took the opportunity to satisfy her seething curiosity and with a lot of help from the rope, made her way up to examine the writing.

----------


## Nefarion Xid

*"I'm going to see what's inside it."*

Darion said nothing, but began backpedaling a safe distance, tugging Lyndal with him.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"I'll keep a lookout below," the Bard offered. Aleandrae held her bow out with an arrow ready to nock. "Let's try not to shout anymore though, hm? Just in case there are dangerous things we might draw to ourselves."

----------


## Tychris1

*The Jungle
Day 7*

Siward opened the box to find it full of 3 casks of tej and a well maintained waterskin (Empty). The inside of the box was blanketed with carved in dates and abbreviated letter sequences next to them. As Lyndal entered the wooden house she looked about at the series of images and symbols and recognized it as elven. Though the words and meanings were jumbled about into some kind of a cipher.

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

"Thank you, Siward." She smiled at the barbarian as he hoisted her into the treehouse but her attention was quickly turned to the writing on the walls. 

"Oh, it's Elven. It's written in some sort of code, though." She'd recognized her mother's language immediately but it took her a minute to decipher.

"Not a very complex one. It seems a group of people are using this as a mutual shared outpost for resupplying and observation." She shrugged and popped her head out the entrance.

"No undead to be found in here." She waved and called down to the others to relieve their anxiety.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Assessing the situation in an instant, Siward picked up one of the bottles and gave Lyndal a knowing nod.

*"Sentries, no doubt, to maintain a watch on the undead for the forts to the west.  We can make far better use of their libations, but I am no thief!"*

Reaching into his purse, Siward placed two gold coins into the box where the tej had lain, before closing it securely.

*"We should pay a premium - it is bad luck to be stingy in the face of good fortune."*

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean was easy enough to lift up into the tree fort; Siward could easily do it with one arm.  The gnome giggled during the ascent, and wandered around the strange tree house with curiosity shining in her eyes.  

"How fun, to be up in a tree like this!  Do you really think this was built to watch out for undead?  Are there really that many of them in the jungle?  What makes the dead walk so?  I thought you needed spells to do it?"

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

Lyndal nodded approvingly as she watched Siward leave payment for the tej.

"Yes, I'm sure that will help ease the sting of their discovery." She tossed her head from side to side to hear the little beads she had fastened to her hair jingle while she contemplated. 

"I think I'll leave them a note along with your gold. It's the friendly thing to do." She began composing her note out loud to herself.

"Dear Sentries,
We found your outpost here in the jungle. I do hope it's not too much of an imposition, but we saw fit to purchase the tej we found. I am certain that we paid a fair market price for it.

Ps. The code you came up with is very clever! Well done.

Pps. We are not undead." She held up the note for Siward's examination which was written in Elven and also in the sentry code she had found here.

"That should do it!" She handed the letter over, quite pleased with herself and hoping the barbarian was planning to share. She smiled at Bean's query and sought to lend some answer.

"I am not an expert on them, but I think that undead might arise spontaneously if a land is appropriately cursed. Even if there isn''t anybody around to raise them.

----------


## Tychris1

*The Jungle
Day 7*

Leaving behind their coin and messages, the party abandoned the construction quickly, and made off further into the decrepit jungle newly ladened with loot. Many an hour passed since that moment, the rain still mercilessly beating down upon the party, when, at last a moment of levity came with the suns setting. The sky's continuous deluge relented briefly as the sky turned to a resplendent indigo and slowly began to peel into darkness. The relentless rain however removed much of the surface layer of dirt and revealed to the beleaguered party an assortment of rotting skeletons. Clattering bones soon stirred before their very eyes as the freed undead arose.

*Spoiler: COMBAT!*
Show


Everybody except Secret, Siward, and Azaka won initiative.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Oh!" Aleandrae gasped as the dead rose to unlife and quickly snapped off a shot at the nearest foe before shouting the obvious, "Skeletons!" The Bard then danced backward to avoid being crowded by their assailants.

*Spoiler: Pew Pew*
Show

Targeting the one 2 squares south of Bean.
Attack: (1d20+4)[*20*]
Damage: (1d6+2)[*4*]

Move north 2 squares.

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

"Eek!" cried Bean as the skeletons popped out.  She wasn't sure if she had ever been so thoroughly spooked.  Backing away from the column and putting her back to a tree, she calmed herself, and concentrated on her fey magic.  A patch of the jungle suddenly lit up with a strange green glow, highlighting the skeletons in queer eldritch luminance.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Bean will cast faerie fire on the three boys.  DC 14 Dexterity saves, or they're all glowy and peeps have advantage on attacks against them for a hot minute.

----------


## Nefarion Xid

Darion let out a beleaguered sigh, but the tiny voice in the back of his head was glad for the violence. He lurched to one side and slammed a dagger through the skull of the nearest skeleton. Imposing himself between the rest of the party, took a more cautious swipe at a second monster.

*Spoiler: Move, slash, slash*
Show

7 damage vs the first one, 2 damage against the second

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

Bean's shriek of alarm had made Lyndal jump as well. The sorceress's attention was quickly diverted as the source of the gnome's fright made their appearance. Lyndal whirled to see that the undead had them on all sides.

"We're surrounded!" She cried out the alert for the others and sent a flash of searing flames at the skeleton behind her.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

18 fire damage to the skeleton nw of Jack if a 17 hits.

----------


## Tychris1

*The Midst of Combat*

Incensed by the sight of the living dead, Srirak gesticulated with his holy shield, summoning forth a peeling crack of his god's wrath against the injured skeleton. It twas in vain though as the dessicated warrior hurled its body heedless of the dirge call and wailed ineffectively. Its sweeping blade made good to threaten many of the backliners, but the rusting blade found no purchase in Darion's leather, and the creature seemed to struggle with its movement. 

Taken by surprise, Siward was soon engulfed by three skeletons clad in rotting exploring garb, and felt his vision blur slightly as a solid _crack_ resounded off of his head. Stumbling, his focus upon bringing his shield to bear against their lead attacker exposed both of his sides, and with cruel animalism the collaborating undead plunged its dirty blade into his side. Azaka faired better against the southern filth, dodging two of them as their bones collided together in rabid assault, and received a minor gash for her trouble. Bearing down upon the glowing skeleton, she ripped it to within an inch of its un-life. 

*Spoiler: Damage*
Show


Siward takes 14 damage!

Everybody's turn again

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

In a few harrowing moments, most of the skeletons near the rear of the marching column were felled.  Siward, Azaka, and Srirak were sorely pressed in the front however by a knot of horrible spooky boys.

Bean leveled her crossbow at the skeleton glowing in the gloom, and fired!
"Hang on Siward!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Attaque avec avauntauge against glow boy.
(1d20+5)[*11*]
(1d20+5)[*22*]

Damage: (1d8+3)[*11*]

----------


## Nefarion Xid

With the skeletons around him destroyed, Darion rushed to Siward's aid.
*Spoiler: stabbastab*
Show


(1d20+6)[*21*]
(1d4+4)[*8*]

(1d20+6)[*24*]
(1d4)[*1*]

(1d6)[*3*] sneak attack damage

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Seeing Siward take two strikes from the skeletons, Aleandrae directed her fire and healing at that end of the party.

*Spoiler: Pew Pew*
Show

Attack vs Mr. Skellington just south of Darion: (1d20+4)[*18*]
Damage: (1d6+2)[*6*]
Bonus action to Healing Word Siward for (1d4+4)[*7*]

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

"Hah!"

Lyndal voiced an exclamation of triumph as she watched the first skeleton dissolve into a smoldering pile of inert bones and turned the other way and incinerated yet another skeleton.

"Two for two!"

----------


## Tychris1

*The Jungle
Day 8*

As the party exploded into a series of action the skeletons fell in a blinding display of martial, divine, and arcane prowess. Splintering bones coated the muddy hellscape around Siward who, with the sun now fully set, was fully drenched in blood alongside Azaka. Putting distance between themselves and the sight of the skeleton attack the party once more broke for the night.

*Spoiler: Loot!*
Show


3 Shortswords
19 Silver pieces


The relative cool rain of the night was a welcome dream as the party awoke the next day to what could only be described as a festering hell on earth. The winds roared violently, the trees whipped with vines ruthlessly, and the rain itself seemed to have been possessed by a vengeful spirit. The humidity and power of the sun combined to create a dysphoric blanket barely holding together the electric air of rumbling clouds overhead.

Azaka stood against the blasting winds, single hand held up to protect her face, and began to shout to the others.

"We should hunker down and wait for this storm to pass! We'll be exhausted and lost in these conditions!"

*Spoiler: Tropical Storm and Heat wave!*
Show


Same deal as before only now intense winds and rain accompany it blasting all living things in the area.

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean seemed to get over her spookedness after the battle, and became quite animated and chatty. 
"Oh, that fire spell is lovely, isn't it Lyndal?  Like launching a shooting star from your outstretched hand!  And Secret, those sparkly missiles are a wonder to behold!  If only I had magic as useful as that.
And Jack!  How do you do it?  Swinging a sword with one hand and shooting a crossbow with the other?  My eyes cross even thinking of it!  I tie my boots together wrong half the time!  
For that matter, how do you sing when there's terrifying skeletons around, Aleandrae?  You must be much more brave than me, to sing so pretty when there's blood being spilled.  Poor Siward.  A lesser man would've been hacked to ribbons, but he still stands!  No small part in thanks to Srirak and our beautiful bard's magic, of course.  At least skeletons don't have hearts to eat...
And Darion, if you ever run out of daggers, I have a few!  You'd make much better use out of them than me!  Oh, you'll have to teach me how to fight with them better.  I might run out of crossbow bolts!  Maybe I should just use magic instead?  I don't seem to run out of that, not since the Queen asked me to do her a favor.  Where's Clarabell?  CLARABELL DON'T EAT THAT!"

When the storm came to pass, Bean could only squeak and nod in agreement with their guide.  She clung to the ground, trying not to get blown away in the wind.

----------


## Tychris1

*The Jungle
Day 8*

Lashing themselves quickly to the nearest tree, the party began preparations for the oncoming natural disaster, and hunkered themselves down as securely as they could. Srirak, with reptilian cunning dug a hole for gathering water, and with it the party steadily endured the heat and rain. Sitting for hours, muscles aching, and eyes bleary attempting to keep watch the party would have almost missed sight of them had they any attempt at subterfuge or infiltration. Shambling through the breaking wood and billowing trees was a roving mob of the long dead, their emotionless rictus' focusing upon the party as the two groups made mutual eye contact, and slowly began to struggle and claw their way towards the nearest mass of breathing warm flesh.

*Spoiler: Spoopy Scary Skelemans*
Show


Everyone except Bean, Jack, and Azaka get the jump on the oncoming skellymans. 

Missile ranged weapon distances are halved during rain storms. Furthermore you are mounted to the tree behind you, rendering you relatively immune to the buffeting winds and rain, but immobilizing you to one spot. Dismounting from the tree takes half of your movement as with mounted combat

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Great. Just great," the Bard complained. "Now more show up. We'll probably get ripped to shreds by faceless skeletons," she added before nocking an arrow and firing. "How ignoble. Hey, Siward, maybe you can run interference again, yeah?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Disadvantage Attack on the wounded one: (1d20+4)[*16*]
(1d20+4)[*11*]
Damage: (1d6+2)[*3*]
Bonus to Inspire to Siward (d6).

----------


## Tychris1

*The Midst of Combat*

Clamoring forward through the trees the skeletons approached in eerie unison despite their unrefined jerking movements. Some of them broke off in different directions in the blistering wind encircling around the party as the main column pressed forward in a hail of arrows, bolts, and spells exchanged. Weapons found purchase in bone and in blood as a single crumbling arrow struck the Drow sorceress.

*Spoiler: Combat!*
Show


Siward, now freely loosened from the tree, must make a strength saving throw in the face of the wind.

Secret is struck for 3 piercing damage.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Turning his face into the wind, Siward screamed against the power of nature even as it pressed against him.  His charge towards the nearest skeleton was tortuously slow, but it was also inexorable.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Macery: (1d20+5)[*21*]

Damage: (1d6+5)[*8*]

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean's high-pitched shrieks could barely be discerned over the howling wind.  She fumbled for her crossbow; weather there were tears streaming down her face or just rain, it was hard to say.
"Nooooo!  Not more of them!"
She fired her crossbow off into the chaos, then worked the crank, sobbing. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Shooting the boy 40 ft. south of Bean and slightly to the left.
(1d20+5)[*8*]
(1d8+3)[*5*] damage

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Secret had heard from someone that things degraded quickly in the jungle. Apparently that was either wrong, or there was such a supply of fresh corpses here that there was no limit to how many skeletons could come after them. Miserable in the storm, she nonetheless kept up her stream of magic projectiles.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Casting Magic Missile

The first missile will strike the most heavily injured skeleton, the second two will hit the injured one closest to her, on the left.

(1d4+1)[*2*]
(2d4+2)[*7*]

----------


## Tychris1

*The Midst of Combat*

The marrow mob continued to lurch forward against the stationary encampment, Aleandrae taking aim at one of the closest ones and severing its skull with a placed arrow that inspired the party Pirate. Srirak let loose with a clamoring crescendo of necrotic energy, dwarfed by the howling winds of the storm, and found his attacks had little purchase save to nick and scratch at their undead spirits. Lyndal's explosive displays were impressive to watch but ultimately ineffective as the Skeletons pushed over their own dead, and made to rend the party in twain.

The two skeletons nearest Siward dropped their bows, reached down to their lower bodies, and pulled crooked blades out of their own injured frames, and began stabbing at him in earnest. One of them beat its own body against the barbarian's shield, its breathless screaming and flailing distracting enough for the other to find purchase with what would have been a solid blow had Siward any mind for such things. A makeshift "firing squad" of skeletons formed as they grew closer to the party, where the wind affected their arrows less, and let loose upon the party with frightening accuracy. Arrows found their marks in Secret, Aleandrae, and Srirak most of all whom felt his lung get punctured. At the rear of the violence, Bean might have felt safe from the mass of undead had it not been for the encircling monster lunging directly at her, and carving its splintering blade into her leather armor. Taking aim, Azaka found her steel, and let loose two consecutive arrows into the skeleton that shot Srirak before running infront of him.

"GET BEHIND ME!" She shouted against the wind.

*Spoiler: Damage!*
Show


Azaka double taps a healthy skeleton.

Siward gets cut for 5 (Rage down to 2) Slashing damage

Srirak gets critted for 8 Piercing damage

Secret and Aleandrae both get shot for 3 piercing damage.

Bean gets carved into for 6 slashing damage.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Consumed by the howling of the wind and the pounding of his blood, Siward roared his frustration that only two had chosen to attack him.

*"Accursed poppets!  Fight me!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Shield bash Southeast Skeleman: (1d20+5)[*19*]
Advantage: (1d20+5)[*25*]

Mace: (1d20+5)[*6*]
Advantage?: (1d20+5)[*18*]

Damage: (1d6+5)[*8*]

----------


## Nefarion Xid

"Damn it!" moved to something suspiciously like heroism, Darion untethered himself and went to impose himself between the skeletons and wounded Secret. One strike from his knife badly mangled the thing's rib cage, but it succeeded in blocking the clumsy follow up from his crossbow-turned-club.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

After quickly taking another shot at the closest skeleton, Aleandrae cast a spell of healing upon Srirak.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Attack vs closest skelly: (1d20+4)[*8*]
Damage: (1d6+2)[*7*]

Healing Word on Srirak for (1d4+4)[*6*]

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

"EEEEEK!  HAAAAALP!"

Bean pinned her back to the tree, shrieking in terror as the skeleton loomed over her.  She flailed her arms, and somehow, a patch of jungle containing a number of the undead horrors lit up in eerie glowing green light.

----------


## Tychris1

*The Midst of Combat*

Closing the distance, the skeletons engaged the party in brutal melee even as their numbers dropped rapidly, and downed Bean herself. Siward's countenance was met with another felling blow for lesser men, though he found respite in Azaka and Srirak's quick reprisal.

*Spoiler: Damage!*
Show


Bean takes 4 Slashing damage!

Siward takes 6 (Reduced to 3) slashing damaging!

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Hold on, Bean!" Aleandrae quickly dropped her shortbow and whipped out her rapier, which she thrust at the skeleton before her. "Darion, please see if you can help them out!" she added, hoping to spur the man on to valor. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Bonus Action to inspire Darion (d6).
Attack the skelly in front of me: (1d20+4)[*17*]
Damage: (1d8+2)[*8*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Bean's cry of pain carried even over the wind, drawing Siward's attention as surely as a moth to flame.  He tensed to charge the skeleton that had felled her, only for Darion to reduce it to splinters.  Still, his companions were menaced by yet another abomination, and he strove to destroy it.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Attacking the skeleton in front of Aleandrae.

Shield Bash: (1d20+5)[*13*]
Advantage: (1d20+5)[*9*]

Mace: (1d20+5)[*15*]
Advantage: (1d20+5)[*20*]

Damage: (1d6+5)[*8*]

----------


## Nefarion Xid

"Damn it, Bean! Hang on!" Darion hacked through the skeleton between them. (16 damage)

----------


## Tychris1

*The Midst of Combat*

The undead horrors fell one after the other, their sole survivor screaming impotently and breathlessly into the wind, and gashing Siward once more. The lady Lyndal, spurred by a sense of heroism arrived to Bean's side, and with frantic hands set about keeping the gnome in one piece. 

*Spoiler: Damage!*
Show


Siward gets shanked for 3 damage again.

----------


## Tychris1

*The Jungle
Day 8*

As the party felled the last of the skeletons they quickly regrouped against the tree, now freed to once more focus on the raging storm around them, and tend to the wounded amongst them.

*Spoiler: Loot!*
Show


11 Shortbows
50 Arrows
7 Shortswords
Heaps of armor scraps and bones.

----------


## Jade_Tarem

"Bean!" Secret shouted over the gale. "Bean! Wake up. S... Srirak! Do you still have any healing? Bean isn't responding!"

----------


## Tychris1

The lizardfolk cleric steadily, wordlessly, worked his way over to the worried Drow and the unconscious gnome before placing a hand on both of them. The rush of a survivor's high pulsed through them artificially as their wounds mended and Srirak's patron deity judged the two worthy survivors. Then he went about his grisly scavengers work.

----------


## Tychris1

*The Jungle
Day 10*

After the harrowing events of the skeletal mobs the party settled down for the night and found reprieve in the dark of the night. As the rains petered out, the party released their bindings, and set once more to venture into the jungle with newfound haste. Sprinting from the grave's edge, they stuck close to the river Tyriki in an effort to avoid undead, and found disturbing signs on the morning of their second day of travel. Bushes were trampled into grass, several trees in close proximity were broken or uprooted, massive boot prints could be spotted, and a strange large rune was carved into a boulder along the river. As Azaka sniffed an oddly colored mound of dung she aired her suspicions with a passively intense expression.

"The jungle is home to many creatures, most of them massive in scale, and even more capable of some of the destruction seen here. But this does not seem native to Chult."

----------


## BladeofObliviom

"No kidding it isn't native," said Jack after another moment of scrutiny. "I sailed past something a little like this once, way up north. That's a pile of winter wolf **** and that carving over there, well."

She frowned, gesturing to the offending carving and the boot prints.

"My money's on Frost Giants. Big, ugly, really prefer the snowy regions. No idea what in the hells they're doing down here."

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean wept profusely, clinging to Srirak, thanking everyone for saving her life.  She spent the rest of the horrible windy hell-day clinging to her goat, screaming and sobbing in turn as the storm raged around them.

However, the following day (or two?) Bean was bouncing along happily enough.

The discovery of the frost giant tracks and winter wolf poop fascinated the little gnome.  Eyes shining like tidal pools in the evening sun, she hopped up and down excitedly. 
"Maybe they're lost like us?  Maybe they'll be happy to see some people that are looking around in the jungle just like them?  We can fight the skeletons together!  Oh, I hope we can be friends!"

----------


## Tychris1

*The Jungle
Day 10*

"This seems wholly unwise. Actually, it is wholly unwise. But if you insist, they can't be too far away from here." Azaka remarked as the party quickly decided to follow after the frost giant tracks. Less then an hour passed when the still magically enhanced Aleandrae and Siward began to hear a conversation from out of sight a few hundred feet away.

*"Must we swelter in this hell much longer? We've searched these same trees twice over now."*

*"Quit whining Röhd, or I'll-"*

*"BOTH OF YOU QUIET! Cease fighting or else we'll never get back to the Hvalspyd. Go and take the wolves that way, Hült, mark the tree. Keep searching."*

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Hoisting the two remaining jugs of Tej in one hand and passing his shield for Bean to proudly bear, Siward approached the giants with stately intent.  Once he'd passed the halfway mark towards the giant's camp, he bellowed out in their language.

*<"Hallo, fellow travelers!  We had not thought to cross paths with other civilized folk in this black jungle!  Would you care to share in some drink and some friendly conversation!">*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Following behind Siward, Aleandrae put flute to her lips and started playing a marching tune. When they came within range, she paused to cast a spell that added a drum beat and several other instruments to back her own playing up. She wasn't sure if they were marching to their deaths at the hands of giants, but at least the music would be good.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Unearthly Chorus when we get within 100 feet!

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean carried Siward's shield as best as she could, hobbling awkwardly after the long-legged barbarian.  Periodically she peeked her head from around the shield to grin at the frost giants, wiggling her pronounced eyebrows as fancily as she could.  A near constant stream of giggling could be heard just under Aleandrae's music. 

"Secret... Secret I can't see!  Are they smiling?  Oh, I bet they're just delighted!"

----------


## Tychris1

*The Jungle
Day 10*

Azaka quietly observed the giants as the party went around a bend of trees and walked into an unnaturally open clearing. The earth was heavily uprooted; dirt and mud slung about wildly as massive boot prints dwarfing Siward ran amuck on the ground. Two beasts, easily the size of war horses, stared at Siward as he spoke, and growled with no sense of restraint or civility during his talk. The massive white wolves were held in crude iron chains and harnesses, their bodies covered in scars or bruises, and their glowing pale blue eyes burned with malice. The three giants on the other hand did not all immediately notice the tiny humans. That is until Siward began to speak their native tongue and they each in turn faced him. 

It was clear from their beleaguered faces that they were in irritable moods, the sweat rolling off their skin like a river stream, and though they were sparsely dressed they were not naked. The giant holding the wolves in check was the shortest of the three (Though that distinction was negligible at their scale), his bald head covered in runic tattoos, and his beard was knotted tightly stretching down fourteen feet. The other male giant wore a heavy metal helmet and a pauldron on his right shoulder, both incredibly battered and scratched up, and was in the process of carefully carving a rune into a tree with his massive axe. The lone female wore a skull on her head with several swords, iron rods, and other smallfolk weapons jammed into its forehead. Her eyes peered out from the shadowed livery of the helmet and glared at Siward intently. Holding up her hand to her compatriots, she stomped a few steps over to Siward, and towered over the party as she propped her axe against her shoulder then bent over to face them fully.

*"HAH! Share in a drink? With what? You bare a pittance of drink to me let alone my shieldbrothers."* She stoped to gaze over the party, looking at each of the party members in tow *"Show me your hands."*

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

There was no fear in Siward's eyes as he looked up a the giantess, simply a wonder at the strength of her.  Kneeling down, he places the jugs of tej on the ground between them and spread his hands wide.

*<"Indeed, I am ashamed to have nothing more substantial to offer.  In my defense, I had not thought to host guests of your stature so far from the northlands.  If the honeyed hints of this tej are not enough to satisfy, I might could offer different relief.  My companion...">*

He motioned to Lyndal.

*<"Is capable of harnessing elemental cold for brief periods of time.  It is of deathly chill to my kind, but it might provide some respite from this oppressive heat.  What might I call you, great Lady?  I am Siward of the Moonshaes, Prince of the Northmen.">*

----------


## Tychris1

*The Jungle
Day 10*

*"Drufi."* She stated gruffly before reaching a single calloused blue finger down to Siwards hand. She attempted no grace or subtlety in rubbing the palms of his hands and feeling his individual fingers. Her face scrunched in frustration as she stood erect once more and looked to her companions. *"That's Röhd and Hült."*

Embedding her axe into the earth, she walked over to a nearby boulder and sat atop it.

*"Well then. Give it here. This land is disgusting, hellish, and wrong. Tell me, Siward of the Moonshaes, have you met a man named Artus Cimber?"*

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Uncomprehending, Bean giggled and waved at the enormous giantess.
"Dohohohoho!  Siward!  Tell her I think she's pretty!"

Bean went up to the giantess's axe embedded in the ground.  Even standing on her tippy-toes, the blade was taller than she was.  She turned to look back at her companions, pointing at the axe in amazement.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

After the giantess seemed unaffected by her spell, Aleandrae decided to leave the talking to Siward, especially as she could not speak the language. It was interesting to hear, however, and she nodded in agreement with Bean. It was always good to compliment the other party at a tense meeting. Or so she believed.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Turning momentarily from the giantess, Siward answered Bean's enthusiasm with a smile.

*<"My companion wishes you to know she finds you quite beautiful.  Alas, we are yet to encounter an Artus Cimber on our travels.  He must have done your folk great injury, to provoke so spirited a hunt.">*

----------


## Tychris1

*The Jungle
Day 10*

Drufi arched an eyebrow at Bean as Siward translated her message, scrunching her face in a grimace briefly, and slowly melting into a truly small grin when Lyndal applied her frosty magics. 

*<"Great injury indeed, he's stolen from our Jarl!">* Röhd reached down and took the offered casks of Tej, offering the other one to Drufi.

*<"A coward and a thief Artus Cimber is truly maug. Jarl Storvald has tasked us with finding his prized ring, the Ring of Winter, and returning it to him with the tiny man's head in tow.">*

*<"What brings you smallfolk into this sweltering hellscape?">*

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

The northern barbarian's face grew serious as the giantess described the theft.  He was well acquainted with the rage of banner-men when their lord bore insult, but he could scarce fathom how so hot a feeling might manifest in their cold breast.

*<"He sounds a true blackguard, then.  You have my sympathy for the evil done to your people.">*

At Drufi's question, he could only shrug.

*<"We have come to the jungle in search of something, much like you.  However our goal is not a person, but a force.  You have perhaps heard of the Death Curse sweeping across the world?  We have been entrusted the glorious responsibility of ending it.">*

Siward grew thoughtful.

*<"Our journey will no doubt take us across the length and bredth of this island before it is over.  If you have a description of Cimber, we could keep one eye open for him.">*

----------


## Tychris1

*The Jungle
Day 10*

Finishing drinking her cask, Drufi licked her lip clean, and began to walk back over to her embedded axe.

*<"We've heard of no such Death Curse. Artus Cimber is a human, small and pale like you, with a brown beard, short hair, green eyes, and a glowing dagger.">*

Drufi ripped her axe out of the ground, coating the immediate vicinity in a thin sheen of dirt, and placed the hook of the blade over her shoulder.

*<"We've searched this tormenting land far and wide. If you find him, look for us along the northeastern coast. We'll be staying there until this whole section of the jungle is searched, then sail down to Kitcher's Inlet, and start fresh from there.">*

----------


## Tychris1

*The Jungle
Day 11*

Bidding Röhd, Hült, and Drufi farewell the two adventuring parties went their separate ways. Lead by Azaka and Srirak the party made excellent time through the river and the mud around them before the party settled down along the discarded rotting remains of a canoe as cover for the night. Waking the next day, the party found that the weather was calm, the breeze smooth, and the sky was nearly cloudless as the rain ceased with daybreak. Moving along the river, the party broke for breakfast opposite of their intended target in the now visible distance, and prepared themselves for the terrorfolk.. 

Rising high above the jungle canopy is a 300-foot-tall, naturally formed spire of rock with smoke issuing from a flaming beacon at the top of it. The walls of the spire are sheer and dotted with small caves. Frail-looking ladders hang from narrow ledges at various heights.

*Spoiler*
Show


Gazing deep within the massive roaring flame in the distance fills you with determination.

And a level.

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean waved goodbye to the giants enthusiastically.  She told Siward to wish them good luck on their mission; she was quite keen on helping them if they could.  But there were so many people to help!  The gnome returned to the members of the party who had stayed behind, beaming with pride at having made new friends.

That evening, Srirak approached Bean with a request to carve him a symbol resembling an egg.  Bean was more than happy to oblige, producing a set of fine carpenter's tools out of her pack.  A carving knife, chisel, and even some sand paper was all she needed as she happily whittled away at a piece of wood, humming a cheery tune.

On the clear morning, as the party observed their daunting challenge before them, Bean felt different somehow.  The trials of her adventure so far had toughened her up considerably.  She had fought skeletons, made friends with giants, and sweated more than ever before in her life.  There was something else... like a dream.  She vaguely recalled speaking to someone important, being entrusted with more tools to see her mission to completion.  Bean could feel a deeper magical understanding, a strange energy humming just beneath her fingertips.

As the little green gnome stared up at the enormous stone edifice, she tapped a finger thoughtfully at her lip.
"Well, we should start climbing up there, right?  There's some ladders, it looks like.  Oh!  I have an idea!  As we climb, I can make an illusion to help give us some cover.  Like a cloud or a branch with a bunch of leaves sticking out of the cliff.  From far above, they probably won't notice it moving much until we're further up the side of that little mountain cliff thingy."

Bean waved her hands above her, making a 15 ft. diameter cloud appear above her head.  It certainly looked real, even if it was merely a figment. 
"See?  I'm pretty sure I can do this whenever I want!  It can be anything really.  A person, an object.  It can't get much bigger than this cloud though."

Dismissing the cloud, Bean made an illusion of herself.  The illusory Bean waved at her, and she waved back, dismissing it with a giggle.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"I have little gear suitable to climbing save for a grappling hook and rope," Aleandrae offered apologetically. "I don't relish the idea of trying to scale that thing. If there is an interior route, I'd much rather take that."

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

Lyndal furrowed her brow as she contemplated the daunting spire before them.

"You're more prepared than I am, having only a rope. I'm afraid I'm not very adept at climbing." She turned to their guide.

"Azaka, do you know if there's an inner route as Aleandrae suggests?"

----------


## Tychris1

*The Jungle
Day 11*

As the explorers discussed magic, stealth, and claw the conversation slowly turned to Azaka. She sat forlornly on a boulder, her gaze fixed on the pillar opposed to her, and carefully sharpened her arrows. Her face was bent into a scowl, her braids jostling as she rocked in time with her arms, and spoke plainly.

"I've never been inside Firefinger. Truthfully, I never want to go in there. Everything that I know of it is secondhand or from distant observing. Clearly there's some hollow spaces within but the inner plans I'm.... not able to help with. I'm sorry. I would like to help you all however I can though."

----------


## Tychris1

*The Jungle
Day 11*

Camped along the river Tyriki the party began to discuss an appropriate plan for approaching and engaging the lair of the Pterafolk. Srirak and Azaka, having lead the party through most of their native land that they were proficiently survivable in, conversed on the distant Firefinger as the others settled on a plan of action, and settled in for a long wait till night fall. 

"Braids, why not take back own mask?"
"I'm....." the Chultan woman ceased tying her fishing spear, biting her lip slightly as she fumed slightly "I'm afraid of heights. Fifty five feet is as high as I've ever gone. Firefinger is over three hundred feet tall. Otherwise I'd kill every Terror Folk in there and get it myself."

The Lizardfolk Shaman said nothing on the matter, merely flaring his nostrils.

"Do Terror Folk watch their own home?" He gazed up alongside her in the early morning sky to observe the sight of a few green smudges swirling around the massive plume of flame in the distance "Have you counted them?" At this Azaka cocked her head before throwing a clean shot into a passing fish. "No." She began to reel back in her target, lowering her body in the process, and using quick yet strong tugs. "They all look the same to me after a while. Those monsters. But they cannot number more than a few dozen given where they lair. Some of them may be children, elderly, or infirm so the exact number of threats is anyone's guess. On clear days like these I've always seen them patrolling and flying around their home at whim. Such arrogance."

They ceased communicating as the two settled in to gathering rations from the nearby river to pass the time. The tranquility of their activity, however, was shattered as a massive rock came crashing through the treeline some three hundred yards north of them along the river and indented itself in the center of the sluggish river. 

The trees exploded

A massive orange ape like creature plowed through the dirt near the distant rock, blood gushing from its mangled frame as it hit the river, and splashed a cannonball of brobdingnagian proportions. Steadying itself to its forearms, the beast howled in response, and braced its fists to slam the unmistakable sight of a Tyrannosaurus Rex rushing in for its kill. Lunging through the air, the Alpha Dinosaur was batted aside with a succession of swipes from the hulking primate, and the two behemoths settled into a fit of violent wrestling.

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean sat up, eyes nearly boggling out of her head.  Thinking fast, she motioned for everyone to gather close.
"Stay close, and don't make a sound!" she hissed, perhaps unnecessarily considering the din of the titanic fight nearby.

Those that approached the gnome soon found themselves englobed within the illusion of a 15 ft. diameter boulder.  Bean concentrated on her newfound magic, biting her lip, hoping the figment would keep them safe from megafauna predation.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Scrambling as quietly as she could, the bard moved to stand near Bean. "I wouldn't like to be any closer," she whispered.

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

Lyndal knelt down beneath the umbrella of Bean's spell though her eyes never left the makeshift battlefield that the jungle had suddenly become.

"Who do you think will win?" She whispered excitedly to nobody in particular.

"I've got my money on the dinosaur!"

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

The towering barbarian stood transfixed by the awesome power of the beasts crashing through the trees.  As the enormous ape caught the tyrannosaur in its hands, his own fingers began to twitch towards his sword, as though contemplating joining the fray in some mad death charge.  It was Bean's voice that brought him back to reality, and with a final longing glance towards the battle he slipped into the illusion.

*"I'll put a gold on the ape, then.  Sometimes the canny warrior can turn the tables on raw strength."*

----------


## Tychris1

*The Jungle
Day 11*

The creatures struggle in the sluggish river, their titanic strength clashing in a continuous spray of water, and in their violent throes neither beasts seem to notice the party fabricating a boulder and hiding underneath it. The massive ape-like creature repeatedly pummeled the Dinosaur King's stomach, bruises the size of battering rams welting up on its soft underbelly, and in response the reptile roared in defiance and chomped down. Pulling away, the Tyrannosaurus Rex ripped free a hefty chunk of flesh from the ape's shoulder, crippling its limb, and causing it to move sluggishly in its desperate last stand. Slamming their heads together, the Ape stumbled back for a moment too long, and the apex predator lunged in for the kill tearing at its chest and then ripping its throat free. Drenched in gore, the wounded animal let loose another bloodcurdling, ground rumbling roar, and began to devour its prey. Large fangs the size of longswords made quick work of the giant cadaver, the steam of fresh flesh rising as the blood mixed with river water below, and soon the remaining pieces drifted downriver.

The hulking beast strode towards the direction of the party, its gait slowed from injury yet no less oppressive in weight, and it stopped briefly near Bean's illusory boulder before stomping away into the jungle in search of fresh meat. Once the heavy thumping of dinosaur claws was a faint murmuring in the distance, Azaka released her grip on her weapons, and looked to the rest of the party.

"Welcome to Chult."

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

As the thunderous lizard stomped off into the jungle, Bean realized she had been holding her breath.  She let it out with a sigh as the illusion dissipated.  She muttered some words in her native tongue as she wiped the sweat from her brow.
<Gnomish> "Thank you, Your Majesty..."
She then silently wished a peaceful rest for the poor brave giant ape.  A single grape-sized tear fell from her eyes, but such was the brutal reality of the jungle.

Once it seemed the coast was clear, Bean tugged on Siward's belt, pantomiming that he should kneel.  Once the barbarian obliged, she clambered up on his shoulders.  Grinning at her newfound perspective on the world, she pointed enthusiastically at the rock pillar thrusting out of the canopy.  
"To the nearest ladder!  If we can fool a giant lizard monster, maybe we can trick some terror folk too!"

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

Lyndal clapped once the dinosaur lumbered past them.

"I'll take my coin." Lyndal teased Siward with a playful smile.

"Not that I don't mourn such a great beast's passing. He fought valiantly."

----------


## Tychris1

*Firefinger
Day 11*

The day passes by quite uneventfully in comparison to the morning's titanic duel and the sun begins to set once more on this warm yet surprisingly dry day. As the sky turns to twilight the party advances upon the distant Firefinger, their prey clearly illuminated with the billowing flame overhead, and with the bright rays of the sun now gone the clear green specks circling overhead are near impossible to distinguish from the flickering shadows of the roaring inferno.

Shrouded in the guise of a fog, Bean leads the party (Azaka in tow), to the base of the ancient tower where the jungle enwraps it. Near the base of the spire the body of an elf is seen lying in the mud. Most of his limbs are broken, the ribcage is crushed, and broken twigs and torn leaves are stuck in whats left of his clothes. Not too much farther away another body is spotted, then a third, and as the party approaches the actual precipice of Firefinger and its dangling wooden ladder they find that the bodies go on and on. 

It is abundantly clear this fate awaits anyone captured by the Terror Folk.

Drifting softly in the wind is an ancient, partially crumbling, wooden ladder that plinks and rattles a few feet off of the jungle ground. 

"I'll stay down here and fire upon them if you engage them above." Azaka whispers to the party.

*Spoiler: Climbing the Ladder*
Show


Characters in order must make Dexterity (Athletics) checks to climb the crumbling ancient ladder.


*Spoiler: Aleandrae's Archeology!*
Show


This close to the tower and upon pondering the flame atop it and its ruined structure you ascertain that the creators of this spire were Chultan's who used the signal tower to send coded messages with colored smoke during the day and colored flames at night.

----------


## Nefarion Xid

"Looks like I'm up." The thief went up carefully with with a second, borrowed length of rope. Upon reaching his destination, he nailed two pitons into the rock face and tossed the rope down towards his companions.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"May as well be me, I suppose," the Tiefling muttered. "Probably break my neck. May as well get it over with..." Aleandrae stepped over to the latter and gingerly began to climb. 

*Spoiler: Athletics (Dexterity)*
Show

(1d20+3)[*5*]

----------


## zabbarot

Srirak looked towards the top of the tower then made one last look at Azaka before heading up the ladder. "I am not being sure I like heights either."

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

Lyndal studied the rope and the dilapidated ladder in turn before she decided on the rope and made her slow but deliberate way up to the others.

"Nice view from up here."

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Secret had not had much to say to the giants, and the massive, brutal fight between the megafauna had already been commented on by everyone else. For her part, she put her old elven ancestry to good use climbing after her colleagues. "At least there isn't a lot of wind."

----------


## Tychris1

*Firefinger
Day 11*

With their Drow in accompaniment the party found themselves within a barren cave whose naturally formed ceiling irregular sloped between seven and ten feet high. A passageway to the right only looped back around to the entrance they had climbed from and to the only other remarkable feature of the cave; A ten foot deep pit which was fifteen feet apart at the closest intersection. There appear to be many crevices and rock formations along the pit to allow for easily climbing in and out.

----------


## Nefarion Xid

Darion motioned for someone to shine the light ahead of him and jumped down to have a better look.

----------


## Tychris1

*Firefinger
Day 11*

With the naturally carved cave walls now clearly illuminated, Darion jumps down into the ten foot deep pit, and realization dawns on him as quickly as the light illuminates his surroundings. A light chittering fills the air as several fuzzy brown giant spiders rush out of their hidden nests and attack the lone rogue.

*Spoiler: Spider Surprise!*
Show


Please array yourselves on the map anywhere on your guys side of the cave. After you have placed yourselves the spiders will take their turn, then Darion will take his turn alongside the others at the top of initiative, namely Siward and Aleandrae.

----------


## Tychris1

*Firefinger
Day 11*

As the ground rumbled beneath him, Darion was soon set upon by a swarm of mastiff sized arachnids with bright bushy hair like growths, and their hisses soon zipped past him as they surged over the walls and engaged the next pair to enter the pit. Srirak's glowing shield seemed to irritate the spiders as much as the torch wielded by Bean yet they recoiled at her scent. Lunging at the bulky lizardfolk their fangs found no purchase in his scales or glowing holy symbol. The same could not be said for the Prince of the Moonshae's as a massive tarantula pierced his abdomen with twin fangs. Darion, surrounded by three different spiders that all tugged at him, was nicked several times.

*Spoiler: Damage!*
Show


Darion AND Siward take 7 piercing damage. Darion needs to make 2 constitution saves, Siward needs to make 1. 

Darion, Siward, and Aleandrae are up!

----------


## Nefarion Xid

_Incoherent muffled screaming_. Darion frantically scrambled out of the pit and went to hide.

*Spoiler: Athletics*
Show

(1d20+4)[*18*]

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"O, crap! There are spiders.
They have paralytic bites and are fast!
Please smite them mightily, Siward!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Inspirational Haiku for Siward.
Attack the one to my left: (1d20+4)[*20*]
Damage: (1d8+2)[*6*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

The creatures' venom raced through his veins, yet Siward seemed unconcerned.  He leveled his sword at the nearest arachnid, not bothering a war cry against so simple an opponent.  Yet his eyes were filled with blood-crazed madness.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Siward rages!

Attack the spider to the right of him on the map.

Sword: (1d20+5)[*13*]

Damage: (1d8+5)[*13*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Firefinger
Day 11*

Swarming out of their pit, the Giant Wolf Spider's pressed their attack and crawled along the various walls and detritus to engage their wounded prey. Srirak and Siward, shields interlocked, were a dizzying display of martial prowess as the mass of spiders wailed against them ineffectively. A lone spider crawled its way up the pit, glaring at Darion with malevolent black eyes, and stumbling beneath him in an attempt to bite his foot. Aleandrae was less fortunate however, as her attack upon the spider prompted it to glide along the rapier's length, and sink its fangs into her flesh.

*Spoiler: Damage and Initiative!*
Show


Aleandrae takes 6 piercing damage and must make a constitution saving throw. Everyone is up in initiative now.

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean caught a glimpse of Darion as he scrambled out of the pit: he looked dreadfully injured!  She circled around the tunnel, trying to see if she could help the man.  As the gnome rounded the corner, she saw Darion with spiders snapping at his heels.  
"You leave him alone!" she shouted, feeling arcane power well up within her.  She made a cage with her fingers and cast the Evil Eye on the spider she could most clearly see, laying a hex upon it.  Then she thrust out the palm of her hand, and a beam of ghostly green light sprang forth to smite the creature.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Bean will move, then cast Hex as a bonus action on the spider to Darion's left.  She will then eldritch blast it!
Attack: (1d20+6)[*17*]
Force damage: (1d10+4)[*12*] + necrotic damage: (1d6)[*1*]

Oh, and I'll have the spider take disadvantage on Dexterity checks.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Alerted that one of the spiders had scuttled around him and now threatened the rest of the party, including Lyndal, Siward lashed out to fell the creature quickly.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Shield Bash: (1d20+5)[*25*]
Advantage: (1d20+5)[*15*]

Attack: (1d20+5)[*9*]
Advantage?: (1d20+5)[*19*]

Damage: (1d8+5)[*6*]

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Fighting down the panic that was welling up within her, Aleandrae cast a quick healing spell on herself. Then, with a flick of her rapier, the Bard stabbed at the spider again, hoping to end its miserable existence. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Healing Word on self for (1d4+4)[*8*]
Attack the same spider: (1d20+4)[*10*]
Damage: (1d8+2)[*9*]

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Despite her thoughts on spiders in general, Secret acknowledged that there was such a thing as _too many spider__s_, and that they had officially passed that threshold. She let the rest of the party know of this nuanced stance on Chult's megafauna by screaming and setting the nearest one ablaze.

----------


## Tychris1

*FirefingerDay 11*

The spiders were too quick for Secret's radiant flames or Darion's main thrusting dagger, but couldn't elude Jack's keen eye, and in a flurry of action the party began to scythe through their numbers with bloody efficiency. The tide turned against them, the spiders halfheartedly hissed at the front lining men, and found their fangs scraping against leather and steel.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Once more, the Bard struck at the spider next to her, intent on slaying the foul beast!

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Attack: (1d20+4)[*16*]
Damage: (1d8+2)[*6*]

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean was nearly startled by the power of her newfound blast.  A smoking pile of hair and chitinous legs remained of her target.  Despite herself, she couldn't help but grin.  She rounded the corner near Darion, speaking in a sing-songy voice that wasn't _quite_ her own.
"A curse here, a curse there, a curse for he and she, why care?"

Pointing at the next nearest spider to the rogue, she blasted another sickly green ray from her palm as the flickering torchlight illuminated the cavern, now echoing with Bean's unnerving giggles. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Move, and a bonus action to shift the Hex target to the spider nearest Darion.  Bean will eldritch blast it, and it'll take disadvantage on STR checks on the off chance Siward needs to throw his weight around.

Attack: (1d20+6)[*18*]
Force damage: (1d10+4)[*7*]  Necrotic Damage: (1d6)[*4*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Confident that Darion could best one wounded spider, Siward turned his attentions to the one threatening both him and Srirak.  His shield arm whistled low, iron-banded oak aimed squarely at the arachnid's hairy legs, while his sword arm rose for the decisive cut.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Athletics: (1d20+5)[*7*]
Advantage: (1d20+5)[*25*]

Attack: (1d20+5)[*25*]
Advantage?: (1d20+5)[*18*]

Damage: (1d8+5)[*10*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Firefinger
Day 11*

In concert, Bean rolled around the corner to liquidate another arachnid, Siward dropped down to the ground to skewer a screeching mouth of fangs, and the estranged archeologist pirate duo pierced the remaining spider with simultaneous metal. The ground was splattered with ichor and viscera, spider hair strewn about haphazardly as the arachnids slowly slide down into their pit once more, and stirred no longer. 

A scan of the abandoned cave reveals no treasure or spoils to be had but does uncover a naturally formed rock chimney that leads up for 90 feet. Several handholds and natural formations in its length make it look easy enough to scale by hand, but there are several twisty tricky spots that look difficult to slip by.

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

"Oh, you were all so amazing!" Lyndal did her best to shake off the embarrassment she had felt when her spell had fizzled. She squeezed Darion's shoulders as he hugged the gnome and gave Bean a grateful pat on her diminutive shoulder.

"You're so brave." She praised the tiny woman admiringly. She turned to her good friend Aleandrae.

"I'm so glad you're alright! I would have blamed myself if you'd been seriously wounded!" Her upset at her failure returned with a brief pout but she buried it into a quick embrace. She released the tiefling and congratulated the barbarian.

"Siward, you were marvelous I'm not sure what we would have done without you!" She wrapped her arms around the giant redhead and gave him a squeeze before he could protest, if he had privy to doing so.

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Lyndal's hug seemed to snap Bean out of her strange battle-reverie.
"Oh!" she said, giving Lyndal a reflexive half-hug back.  Getting hugged by Big People was always a bit startling to her.  It made her feel half-again a child.

Darion and Siward seemed intent on resting a bit to recover their wounds, so Bean walked the perimeter, examining every nook and cranny with her torch.  Even though there seemed to be little of value, she collected a few spider hairs out of curiosity; one never knew when a strange spell component might be called for!

"Well, that fight certainly was... invigorating!  I say, I feel much more confident in a scrap now.  Maybe I learned something from standing lashed to a tree in the howling rain with skeletons slashing at me?  I don't remember that strange new beam-spell either.  I think it's new!  Kind of like the illusions!  I think this is what's supposed to happen to adventurers!  You get stronger!  Or you die!  Either way, it's quite interesting."

----------


## Nefarion Xid

Darion shared none of his companion's enthusiasm for the harrowing ordeal, but he patted Bean on the head and went to recover quietly in the corner. He extracted a mirror from his pack and patted at his swollen red face, occasionally spasming as the feeling of the creatures clambering up his body replayed in the back of his mind.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Happy to put the nightmare of giant spiders behind her, Aleandrae spent a few minutes softly singing a song of rest while the group recuperated. She returned Lyndal's hug, surprised not for the first time at quickly finding a new friend.

----------


## zabbarot

While the rest of the party celebrated Srirak collected the dead spiders and laid them out against a wall. He hadn't seen giant spiders in a while. He wasn't going to pass up this chance. Soon he had his shield and pack off. "Someone start a fire. Please." Meanwhile, Srirak started breaking down the spiders, removing the guts and separating the meat into manageable chunks. He rinsed his shield with water from his flask then laid it over the fire. From his pack he produced a small pot sealed with twine and wax paper. After opening it he took a generous scoop of the red paste inside and threw it into the shield. It sizzled softly and drifted towards one side as the shield sat lopsided on the fire. Next he added some waxy looking leaves and something that looked like grass. It toasted a bit before he added water and the spider meat. All the while Srirak hummed a jaunty tune. He even smiled.

"Semuanya says we eat to live, but this is always being one of my favorites." He stirred the food attentively with one of the legs. "You are all hungry, yes?"

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean settled on her knees near where Srirak was cooking, her eyes wide with wonder.
"Ohhh, Srirak that smells amazing!  I've never eaten spider before!  At least, not that I'm aware of.  I think I heard somewhere that you swallow a few spiders while you sleep every year.  Hee hee!  This time I'll be awake!"

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

"Thank you, Srirak!" Her word's carried more enthusiasm than her face showed as she took a small portion of food. She picked at it experimentally but she couldn't get past the grotesque creatures it came from.

"I'm not actually very hungry at the moment." She did her best to smile as she placed her food down somewhere inconspicuous.

----------


## BladeofObliviom

*Jack*

"Suit yourself, Scaley.", Jack muttered before munching on another leg of roasted spider. She felt...oddly refreshed. She'd pushed herself to reload, aim, and fire faster than she'd ever done before, and a little rest did her good.

"Well, I'm feelin' pretty good. Fancy another climb n' kill?" She took a few steps to look up the chute. Blackness, of course. Carrying a torch up a ladder sounded needlessly dangerous, but at least the lizard had a light that wouldn't burn.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Taken somewhat aback by Lyndal's sudden embrace, Siward reflexively returned the hug.  His arms wrapped around her shoulders like a literal bear, though he at least had the presence of mind to restrain his mighty strength.

*"A group effort!  Once again we have shed blood together and emerged victorious.  It is a good omen!"*

He released the sorceress and set about cleaning his equipment of the spider's filth while Srirak busied himself with cooking.  Attracted both by the smell and by the crowd forming around the impromptu cookpot, Siward eventually descended on Srirak with an arm wrapped around his shoulders.

*"And what have you prepared for us, friend Srirak?  It smells divine, and I feel I could devour a horse!"*

Producing a wooden spoon from his pack, Siward took a hearty glob of spider meat and sauce and devoured it with gusto.  He chewed for a moment, savoring the flavors, and as he did so his face began to redden.  Sweat beaded on his forehead, and tears welled in his eyes before he swallowed.

*"So hot.  I hadn't considered that even the cuisine of this land would blaze like the sun.  Thank you."*

He took another spoonful, and though he suffered for it Siward finished the entirety of his share.

----------


## Tychris1

*Firefinger*
*Day 11*

Faced with the rock chimney above them, the party quickly set to work in scaling the natural exit, and made their way one by one in a line. Jack effortlessly lead the way, her years spent aboard various ships and crow nests made the endeavor childs play, and she went about fastening a rope to a rock and helping the others as they progressed. One by one they crawled out of the hole, some of them more easily than others, and they soon all found themselves in yet another abandoned cave. This one was much more cramped then before, with two adjoining rooms granting the party just enough space to stand around comfortably in. A hallway branched off to the left before abruptly ending with a split to the left and the right. 

*Spoiler: Darion, Jack, and Srirak*
Show


You all very faintly and very quietly hear the sound of... snoring? Coming up ahead and around the corner.

----------


## Nefarion Xid

Darion motioned for quiet, and then for whoever was controlling the magical light to join them at the intersection and illuminate the way ahead while he went to scout.

*Spoiler: Stealth, Perception*
Show

(1d20+6)[*19*]
(1d20+7)[*26*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Firefinger
Day 11*

Blades in hand, Darion quietly received a blessing of light from Semuanya, and crept down the rocky hallway unto the intersection. Peering around the corner to his left, he partially obscured the belt buckle with a well placed dagger, and illuminated the room only dimly as he peered inside. What greeted him was a chamber with a ten foot high ceiling covered in tiny pink disgusting batlike creatures. Eighteen of them nestled together in a slumbering swarm, their gentle buzzing throats filling the air with noise haphazardly, and were nearly enough of a distraction to make the young Rogue balk at entering. 

A corpse was slumped against the northernmost wall. Amidst its desiccated remains, tattered clothes, and rotting purse was the unmistakable glint of gold and treasure.

Gazing down the right hallway, Darion needed no assistance from his belt light to see the unmistakable sight of a starry night sky facing him.

----------


## Nefarion Xid

The rogue drew his half cloak down so that it covered his illuminated belt buckle and turned the corner to dispatch the nest of disgusting blood-suckers. Nearly two minutes later he returned to the party with bloody gloves and handfuls of loot. He motioned for someone to magic away the blood and silently thanked them before once again moving ahead to scout.

----------


## Tychris1

*Firefinger
Day 11*

As Darion handed off the loot, the party began to distribute it amongst each other for ease of handling, and appreciated their newly claimed gains.

*Spoiler: Loot!*
Show


On the corpse of the dead explorer you find, three platinum pieces, a gold and carnelian ring (That you judge to be worth 60 GP), a pair of electrum rings of excellent craftmanship (30 gp each), and a strange set of 4 onyx and ivory figurines. They look like slightly larger chess pieces of the same rank, one pair has onyx bodies with ivory masks, the other pair reversed, and both bear masks of triceratops. You recognize them as depicting chwingas, tiny elementals that live in trees, rocks, and rivers far from civilizations eyes. They look incredibly humanoid and have a noted interest in the various humanoid species. You judge each of these figurines to be worth fifty gold pieces each.



Rounding the corner, Darion found himself looking out at the jungle of Chult once more, and his feet grazed the edge of a one hundred and sixty foot fall. A ladder clings to the south facing of the walls here, right by his feet, and yet glancing down the starlight shows it only drifting in the wind leading to oblivion. The ledge he stands on wraps around to Firefinger's western face.

----------


## Tychris1

*Firefinger
Day 11*

Tying themselves together with ropes, the party skirted along the edge of the Firefinger, and nearly saw two of their number plummet to their doom as the wind unexpectedly picked up in intensity. With strength forged from noble blood, Siward grips each rope with one hand, and retrieves Srirak and Jack at great effort. Ascending up the wooden ladder by moon and starry light the lead members of the expedition would have been at a serious disadvantage in perceiving the cave before them under normal circumstances. As the Shaman of Semuanya had banished his source of artificial illumination they were mostly in the dark, yet before them in the open cave was the guiding reflective rays of a crackling fire further within. The smell of smoke was unmistakable in the air before them; far more pungent and direct than the greater flame that roared farther overhead. Between the occasional sounds of cracking wood can be heard furtive, aggressive, high pitched muttering, and an erratic whine.

The cave leads forward with a hole to the right where the fire and muttering seems to be and continuing forward a much more faint whining can be heard.

----------


## Tychris1

*Firefinger
Day 11*

Darion, Siward, and Srirak inch their way quietly over to the diverging path, the stench of smoke thick in the air now, and the rogue cleric duo lean in to look into the room. Four Pterafolk are huddled together around a fire in this chamber, two of them monotonously stoking and tending to the flame or the traditional nest built around them, and the other two sit and carve grisly totems from the bones of their enemies. Their skin is wrinkled, malnourished, and spotty in areas betraying their incredibly old age. Foggy yellow malicious eyes dart back and forth amidst the huddled monsters, whose high pitched voices are now more clearly audible. 

"Nrak is leading this tribe into the ground." 
"Shut up Ikalza, your useless son couldn't lead a hunt against a flying snake."
"Back in my day the Aarakocra fled at the sight of us."
"My back hurts, move over."

And so on they continue, groaning, complaining, insulting, and working on their various tasks. They do not seem aware of any foreign presence.

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

The climb up the sheer cliffside was terrifying, yet exhilarating.  Bean was fairly certain she had never been this high up before, and there was only higher to go!  As the other moved forward to scout ahead, the anticipation grew too much for the gnome to bear.  She scampered after the forward scouts, trying to be as quiet as possible.

As she got up to Siward and Darion, she squeaked: "What are they saying?" 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Dexterity (stealth) check: (1d20+3)[*5*]

----------


## Nefarion Xid

Darion turned to Bean, mouth agape, as if to say, I can't believe you've done this. He sighed even as he stepped out of cover and flung a pair of daggers into the chest of the first monster to wonder what the noise was. (14 damage)

"Oh ****, I've got daggers in my lungs. Probably!"

----------


## zabbarot

Srirak sighed and stepped into the room with scimitar drawn.

"Kill them quickly. Maybe we can be keeping them quiet."

The lizardman struck the first elderly terrorfolk he ran into around the corner and snapped his jaws aggressively at him for good measure.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Squeezing through the (rather claustrophobic) passage, Aleandrae positioned herself to shoot into the enclosed area and let loose an arrow over Srirak's shoulder. "I'm sorry; it's nothing personal," she whispered, and found that she was, in fact, sorry.

*Spoiler: Pew Pew*
Show

Advantage! (1d20+4)[*22*]
(1d20+4)[*10*]
Damage: (1d6+2)[*3*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Racing into the firelit chamber, Siward hesitated when he saw the aged and broken countenances of the pterafolk within.  Then his eyes fell of the morbid totems in their hands, spied the evil behind their eyes, and his mouth set in a line of grim determination.  His sword whistled towards the least injured of the creatures, his shield striking to the other side.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Siward attacks the uninjured pterafolk while attempting to knock prone the one next to it.

Shield Bash: (1d20+5)[*11*]

Attack: (1d20+5)[*20*]
Advantage: (1d20+5)[*24*]

Damage: (1d8+3)[*11*]

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

Rushing into the dim chamber upon hearing the sounds of battle, Lyn blasted an injured looking Pterodon with one of her well-known spells and then settled protectively by Aleandrae's side.

"They're taller than I thought they'd be. More wrinkled, too."

----------


## Jade_Tarem

*Secret*

Rushing headlong into violence - again - Secret ran up and attempted to use holy flame.

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

As Bean made a loud noise, she let out a squeak of surprise.  But the rest of the party was ready to pounce, and a flurry of violence surged into the cramped quarters of the cave.  Bean did her best to try and see what was going on.  
"Maybe we can try and talk with them?" she said, trying to raise her voice over the din.  "I'll just put them to sleep first!"

She threw a small handful of rose petals into the air, filling the cramped cave with a soporific magic.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Bean will cast sleep, targeting the far corner of the room she can see.  Everyone within 20 ft. of that corner are targets, which includes several allies unfortunately!  However, sleep affects lowest hp first, and with the pterafolk being already injured or just relatively low hp to begin with, hopefully they will fall asleep first before friendlies do.

Bean sleeps: (5d8)[*19*] hp worth of stuff.

----------


## Tychris1

*Firefinger
Day 11*

As two of the withered Pterafolk lost their lives in a flurry of motion, the other two slumped to the floor, and the air was still save for the roaring crackle of the flame before them. Four javelins sized for Pterafolk clattered to the ground as the one Pterafolk Darion recognized as Izkala slumped along the wall in an effort to reach them. Peering her head around the corner, Bean spotted an Aarakocran male slumped into a corner. His wrists, ankles, and beak are bound with rope, and he has no weapons upon him. His bright white gold feathers, yellow beak, and dark blue eyes are covered in a mixture of sweat, blood, and dirt. His eyes, once filled with panic and confusion slowly turn to hope and recognition as he gazes upon Bean's vaguely outlined dimly lit form. 

Another stone chimney lies ahead twisting and ascending out of sight.

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

"Maybe tie them up or something?  They'll only be asleep for a minute!" Bean said to her companions.  She hoped any unnecessary bloodshed could be avoided now that the immediate danger had passed.

Bean squinted her enormous green eyes and made out the imprisoned aaracokran.  She scampered up to the creature and began untying his binds.
"Oh!  There's some sort of bird person here!  He's all tied up!  Or she!  I'm not sure!  Just a moment, you poor thing, I'll help you get free."

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Ah, Bean, maybe just unbind the beak first," the Bard warned quickly. "Just in case he's not friendly to _us."_

----------


## Tychris1

*Firefinger
Day 11*

As Bean quickly untied the Pterafolk's captive, he began to frantically babble in a language no one understood, and only stopped to look confusedly at Srirak. "You are of Chult," the Semuanyan said "Speak Chultan." Annoyed by the Aarakocran's lack of education, Srirak quickly enlisted the aid of the only other person present that spoke a language he was comfortable in conversing and went about the familiar process of assessing then remedying injury. 

The fires of the Pterafolk's chamber slowly began to dim as the elderly creatures slept, Darion and Siward quickly tying the monstrosities up, and leaving the disgustingly hot chamber behind. *"Be calm my friend,"* Siward said as he stepped out of the chamber, the crackling flame behind him shadowing his bloodstained front, and he extended a single hand out heroically to the injured captive *"For I am here to save you."* Speaking the tongue of wind and stream and flame Siward watched as the bird looked upon him with recognition and cawed with joy. 

Thank you, thank you! I dont know why youre here or who you are but, I am Nephyr, and I owe you my life. He paused to gesture a single claw over the length of the entire party "All of you." He pointed a single sharp talon towards Bean before coughing and recomposing himself "Tell the small green one that the ancestor watches over her." He bowed to the Gnome Warlock whilst performing a complicated hand gesture of looping and interlocking digits. *"I am Siward Alfson. I shall convey your thanks,"* Siward introduced himself before switching to Common to translate *"Bean, our friend Nephyr here wishes s you to know the Ancestor watches over you. That sounds admirable!"* Wide eyed she replied "That sounds neat!" Before hopping up and down, golf clapping chipperly.  

After a round of prostration, Nephyr began to rub his wrists, stretch his wings, and prepare himself to abandon the cave. "We should leave. Immediately. These savages will come upon us soon enough." The desperation in his voice was evident enough. *"Your concern is appreciated, friend Nephyr.  We are come to slay the chief of these creatues and reclaim a mask stolen from one of our companions.  Honor compels us to stay.  However, you have suffered enough - if you are able, depart in peace."* Siward pauses. *"Though we would appreciate any knowledge you might possess of this clan, and the strength of its chief."*

Sitting down, Nephyr folds his wings in upon himself, and begins to methodically pick through his feathers and clean them as he recounts his tale "I was ambushed whilst patrolling my home of Kir Sabal. There were atleast eight of them who soared by me before I passed out but, in all truth, I have no idea how many there are now. The four hags have kept me down here ever since I came to and no one else has visited me. I couldn't make out anyone giving orders to the rest, they spoke the same tongue as your compatriots, and Teacher Asharra has yet to begin my tutelage in it." He slowly stops the process of preening himself as he gazes out into the night sky, an unmistakable look of regret and mourning on his face as he quiets down. Suddenly an idea comes to his head and he perks up, feathers ruffling as he begins to stand in a discombobulated fashion "If you survive your quest, please, do come visit Kir Sabal. Petition Asharra to perform the Dance of the Seven Winds. It is the greatest honor I could think to grant you." Now fully erect he reaches his talons into the side of the cave wall to work his way back to the ladder the adventuring party had ascended from. However, upon him crossing the threshold of the Pterafolk Elder's chamber Lyndal stops him and Srirak approaches him with a manufactured leg brace stripped out of nest material.

Stepping behind him, Siward placed a single muscled hand on Nephyr's back, and said *"Trust in the touch of my brother Srirak, friend."* Wordlessly nodding his head, Nephyr stayed as motionless as he could as Srirak went through the process of affixing the brace to his leg, and making the proper "adjustments". Bowing once more, Nephyr stretched his wings to fly down over the side of the ledge, when once more Srirak stopped him. Holding out a carved piece of spider filled with meats, the Lizardfolk held it out expectantly, and quietly offered "You not understanding. But. Eat this. Don't die."

Graciously accepting, Nephyr glided down the side of Firefinger quietly, and left the party alone with nothing but two tied up ancient pterafolks and a fifty foot rock chimney leading up and beyond before them.

----------


## zabbarot

Srirak watched the aarakrokan fly away with just a hint of jealousy in his eyes. He still had to climb this stupid tower. 

"Feh. Idiot terrorfolk cannot be living on ground like respectable people." He looked back at the two sleeping pterafolk. "We should be finishing them swiftly. Too cruel, leaving them starving."

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean stood perilously close to the edge of the cliff as she waved goodbye to the aarakocran.
"Farewell!  Goodbye!  Fly safe!"

Returning to the cramped quarters of the cavern, the gnome looked to the restrained pterafolk with a quivering lip.
"Oh, _must_ we kill them?  They're just old!  Maybe the other pterafolk were mean to them?  I don't think they were the ones that captured that bird person either.  Can't I just try to talk with one?"

Bean cautiously poked one of the restrained pterafolk with the but of her crossbow, trying to rouse it.  
"Can you hear me?  Are you awake?  I think I heard you speaking Common.  My name is Bean!  I'm sorry I put you to sleep, but things were getting out of hand, wouldn't you say?  Why don't we have a nice little chat?  You can tell us what's up at the top of this spire?  We can be _friends._"

Bean's eyes momentarily glowed a strange turquoise color as she said the final word, imposing a minor charm upon the strange creature.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Bean will cast Friends on one of the restrained pterafolk, which gives her advantage on CHA checks with them for a minute I believe.  She'll try to persuade the pterafolk to tell her what awaits them up the chimbley. 
CHA check with advantage:
(1d20+4)[*8*]
(1d20+4)[*21*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Firefinger
Day 11*

Slowly rousing from its slumber, the elderly Pterafolk propped himself against the wall sideways, and stared at Bean with bleary eyes. Crustily blinking, he glanced over at the corpses of his two compatriots, and then on the only other living Pterafolk there. Horror slowly set into the wrinkles of his calloused green face and he began to nod his head slowly.

*"Yeah, sure, friends, sounds great."* He began to wriggle against his bonds but stopped upon the magic of Bean's shimmering eyes washed over him. *"Bean was it? I'm Izkala, pleasure to meet you dearie,"* He extended as far as he could his restrained hand to shake Bean's *"Most of the rest of the tribe is currently on the top of Firefinger, you see the rain and the wind got to be too much for our old bones so we came down here, and made our nest to shelter us while we work. Nrak is probably lording about over any of the shiny stuff he's got, the insolent brat, and some of the morning nappers are probably out and about hunting right now."* He looks down at his toes and begins to count to four *"Four, I think, chests are in the fire tower with the rest of the nests for the tribe. We keep all our spoils in there."*

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

"Thank you Izkala, that's very helpful.  We're here to recover a mask for a friend of ours that I guess some of your people stole?  So we'll definitely check those chests you mentioned."

Bean turned to her companions.
"I don't think Izkala will be my friend for very long.  That spell doesn't ever seem to work right.  But they're just old and cranky!  If we just keep them tied up here, we can go get the mask and then figure out what to do with them, right?"

She dearly hoped she wouldn't have to witness a gruesome execution.  She bit her lip and tapped the tips of her forefingers together anxiously.

----------


## zabbarot

Srirak sighed and squatted next to Bean so they could speak eye to eye.

"They are being old now, but when they were being young they murder and steal. When we are gone they will be wanting revenge. Not on us, because we are strong, but they take it on someone weaker. From spite. They will be teaching their grandchildren to hate us. Maybe someday they come for us. Get revenge for real." Srirak shook his head solemnly, "We send them to their gods here and now. End cycle. They go to afterlife instead of being angry here. Less want us dead here. Better for everyone."

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

She'd been trying to make herself useful by shoving one of the unconscious Pterodon forms towards the ledge when Siward took mercy on both of them and ended the struggle with a swift knife to the heart.

"Ah, well I suppose that is easier. If messier." The few bodies she had made had been from a distance, knifing a body in the heart seemed so personal.

"Jack, do you want to head up first? Climbing seems to come so naturally to you."

----------


## BladeofObliviom

*Jack*

"Yeah, well when lightning starts striking, you don't wanna be up in the crow's nest and you don't wanna hop right down either."

She slung the crossbow and hopped up, taking point.

----------


## Jade_Tarem

*Secret*

The drow was just as unhappy about killing prisoners as Bean, but Srirak's logic was... really solid. These were not good people, and their accumulated treasures hadn't been made here. She still didn't want to witness their deaths.

----------


## Tychris1

*Firefinger
Day 11*

Easily scaling the chimney, Jack crawled along the wall stealthily, and slowly pulled herself onto solid ground. The spired pinnacle is flat and roughly 40 feet square. The edges are crumbling away; it wouldnt be safe to stand too close to any of them. Vines and low brush grow in profusion (particularly around the chimneys mouth granting cover for up to three creatures). Bones and scraps of meat from dozens of creatures are scattered everywhere.

A crumbling stone tower rises another 30 feet above the northern corner of the platform. A roaring flame floats in the air, hovering above the tower. Tumbled debris from the tower id heaped around its foundation. Three humanoid creatures with needlelike beaks and leathery wings are worrying the last shreds of flesh from well-chewed bones near an open doorway into the base of the tower. Two more are in a violent bout of wrestling and swearing off to the east and several others fly overhead and circle about.

----------


## Tychris1

*Firefinger
Day 11*

Silently meeting his criminal accomplice on the pinnacle of Firefinger, Darion stealthily rolled through doorway of the crumbling tower, and ducked to the left as he quickly scanned the room. Within were six crumbling nests made of several stolen hodgepodge materials and four moldy wooden chests. One of the wooden chests was isolated to the left while the other three were sequestered to the right of the room. Taking out both of his daggers the Rogue made note of the rooms contents before leaning out the doorway to quickly signal Jack. A rolling dagger and an upward thrust later, Darion braced himself for a few moments, and then whipped around the entryway to the tower. 

Sticking low to the ground, the Waterdeep Rogue came behind the nearest feasting Pterafolk, and sized his prey up with a conman's knowing glare. Ripping off a piece of flesh, the hulking monstrosity jerked his head to the right, dodging Darion's cutting left thrust, and then bobbed his head slowly to the left unintentionally avoiding his downward thrust. Bringing his blades together in frustration, the Pterafolk found renewed interest in his worn piece of bone, and dove his head down again to chew and lick at it. 

The Rogue fumed silently into the sweaty void of a Chultan night.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Darion went first, and then the Bard followed behind. Quietly.

*Spoiler: They See Me Rollin'*
Show

Stealth! (1d20+3)[*22*]
(1d20+3)[*4*]

----------


## Nefarion Xid

After failing to assassinate the distracted monster, Darion silently mouthed his incredulity to Jack, then tried again. This time he succeeded in burying two daggers into the thing's throat, but failed to sever anything vital. The two shared an awkward look as they were now essentially spooning.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Drawing her rapier and silently praying to Tymora for the group's luck to hold, Aleandrae stepped forward to strike at Darion's target before hopping back to the relative safety of the wall behind her.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Attack! (1d20+4)[*19*]
Advantage: (1d20+4)[*9*]
Damage: (1d8+4)[*9*]

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean paced nervously at the bottom of the shaft.  When the sound of battle could be heard from above, the gnome knew she had to get up there to help her friends!  So she bit her lip and tried to haul herself upwards.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Move and a dash(?) to climb this here chimbly flume.  
Strength (athletics) check: (1d20)[*15*]
Maybe two of these?  (1d20)[*2*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Firefinger
Day 11, Combat*

Surging from their hiding positions, the adventurers swarmed over their larger adversaries, and with a series of coordinated continuous attacks felled the one Darion had previously failed to assassinate while injuring two more. Flapping their wings and readying themselves, the Pterafolk all began to elicit a high pitched guffaw save for the scarred one. A few of them, very high above, didn't make motion to break their circular flight pattern though did move their heads to observe the ensuing ambush.

*Spoiler: Initiative!*
Show


Siward and Bean go first!

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Scrabbling over the lip of the chute, Bean dashed for the cover of the inner tower.  But before darting around the lip of the entryway, she flung a handful of sand in the direction of the cluster of winged terrors to the south.  The soporific magic washed over the creatures, and Bean's tiny heart raced.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Bean will cast sleep, catching the 3 southernmost pterafolk in its zone.  She puts (5d8)[*26*] hp worth of stuff to sleep.  She'll 'center' it on the one that's flying over open air, in the hope that it plummets to its death.  Wee!

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

His anger only stoked by the irksome laughter of their adversaries, Siward roared a primal battlecry.  His shield whipped out with the intent to shatter the creature's jaw, an injury he hoped to compound with bloody steel.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Knocking Prone: (1d20+5)[*14*]
Advantage: (1d20+5)[*8*]

Attack: (1d20+5)[*20*]
Advantage?: (1d20+5)[*7*]

Damage: (1d8+5)[*8*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Firefinger
Day 11, Combat*

*Im going to break every single bone in your body, dropmeat!* The larger scarred Pterafolk growled at Siward as he flapped his wings and swooped forward. Slamming his beak against the Barbarians chest, Nrak grabbed the outstretched shield, and the two began to wrestle furiously. High above, the other Pterafolk continued to laugh, and began to throw mocking jeers down at the party.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Everyone else is up. Nrak fails to grapple, bite, or claw Siward.

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

Increasingly frustrated by her inability to master the new spell, She focused all of her intent upon the brute that harrowed Siward and tried it again.

"Third time's the charm!" Her optimism was rewarded as her target clutched his head in pain and Lyndal celebrated with a cheer and a clap.

(11 psychic damage to Nrak.)

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Unwilling, for the moment, to leave the relative safety of the wall, Aleandrae lifted her bow and shot at the creature on the ground.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Attack! (1d20+4)[*24*]
Disadvantage! (1d20+4)[*19*]
Damage: [roll]1d6+2[roll]

----------


## Nefarion Xid

Dashing over to fight alongside Siward, Darion raked the tribal leader with his daggers in an poetic display of violence. (19 damage)

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Struggling to catch up, Secret burst out into the open air to see a scene of chaos and combat. With so many huge enemies about, she elected to stop conserving her energy, casting out a line of magic to strike the first uninjured pterafolk she could see. When it connected, she turned up the voltage...

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Witch Bolt the uninjured birb for 5 damage.

----------


## Tychris1

*Firefinger
Day 11*

The party made quick work of two of the Pterafolk, slaying one, slumbering the other, and Jack's crystal focus sharp shooting pincushioned the flying Terror Folk to the south. Growling the beast leveled its javelin and prepared to impale the female pirate, when suddenly two arrows pierced its right wing, and the creature began to fall rapidly through the air. Faintly in the distance below a familiar voice could be heard raging against the night sky.

"Give me back my f***ing mask!"

Bickering amongst each other, the Pterafolk split in two as some descended upon Firefinger with furious intent, and others began to put further distance between them and the pinnacle. Three more Pterafolk descended and landed on the pinnacles crumbling edges, one of them raking its claws and beak against Aleandrae grievously in the process. Of the surviving Pterafolk initially chewing on bone, the only conscious one dropped his food, and glared at the tiny black creature filling him with electricity. Bullrushing past the smaller, flightless, and weaker Srirak he tore a bloody gash into Siward's backside as he rose through the air to the same height as Nrak. Reaching down with a single outstretched claw, the Pterafolk wrapped its claws around Secret, and bolted straight up twenty five feet in the air towards the billowing flame of Firefingers peak.

"I think I found a loose coal! Back in the fire with you!" It cackled maniacally. 

*Spoiler: OOC!*
Show


Siward takes 6 slashing damage (After resistance)

Aleandrae takes 13 slashing damage

Azaka kills a Pterafolk

Secret is grappled and dragged 25 feet directly into the air next to Firefinger's blazing beacon.

Siward and Bean are up!

----------


## Jade_Tarem

"A loose coal? Is... is it because I'm black?" A terrified Secret tried to process the bizarre insult before the second half of it fully registered. "Oh! I'm already going to burn after I die, you don't have to-ah! Aaaah!"

With her clothes smoldering and her skin starting to burn, the drow made a winding motion with her free hand. Gossamer shimmers sparkled around the being holding her, evidence of the spell it was still entangled in. "RrrrrRRRGGH! Maybe you should burn too! _Fulgur Repetitur!_" Power crackled and sparked before an eruption of violet bolts of electricity wracked the wounded pterafolk, bathing the shadows where the fire's light didn't reach in indigo flashes. Tough it may have been, but after taking hits from her, Siward, and Srirak, it was too much. The great beast's heart stopped... and it dropped Secret. _Oh, I did not think this through._

The tiny sorceress tried to fall properly, but wound up bouncing off the tower and spinning to land hard, face down where she'd started, thoroughly knocking the wind out of her. Struggling to suck air back into her lungs, smoking and bruised, Secret hauled herself to her feet and staggered inside and behind cover.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

The pain at Siward's back was of little concern as he struggled to shove the pterafolk chieftain from his shield.  Finally managing to buy some breathing room, the barbarian set his feet and rushed back into the claws of his enemy, hoping to topple the beast with the surprise lunge.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Shield Bash: (1d20+5)[*6*]
Advantage: (1d20+5)[*14*]

Attack: (1d20+5)[*17*]
Advantage?: (1d20+5)[*15*]

Damage: (1d8+5)[*10*]

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Torn up from the creature's attack, the Bard retreated into the small room and hurriedly cast a healing spell on herself. "Going well, yeah?" she said to Secret after spitting some blood onto the floor.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Disengage and retreat into the room.
Bonus Action Healing Word on myself for (1d4+4)[*6*] hp.

----------


## PepperP.

Lyndal screamed as the Pterafolk lifted Secret up and then dropped her back to the ground with a heavy thud, but it was the sight of Aleandrae staggering and bloody that focused her ire and she unleashed a scorching orb of fire at one of the fiends.

"Keep your claws off of her!" She shouted in her fury and returned his hate-filled glare.

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

As the shrieks of terror folk mixed with the cries of pain from her friends, Bean huddled in the corner of the decrepit watchtower, her mind racing.  What to do?  The whole mission would be pointless if they didn't return with the mask... there was no telling when their luck would well and truly run dry.  

Turning to the quartet of chests nearby, Bean bit her lip.
"Eeny meeny miny moe, catch a tiger by the toe, if it hollers let him go, eeny meeny miny moe!"
Her decision made, she flipped open one of the chests.  Her enormous eyes grew threefold in wonder at the treasures displayed before her.  Coins!  Potions!  Scrolls!  
"Ooooooh!"
Her fingers lingered over several options, before settling on a small object wrapped in cloth.  Bean quickly uncovered it, revealing a beautiful wooden mask resembling a tiger.  
"Oh!  How appropriate!"
She waved the mask over her head, shouting to the others.
"I found it!  I found the thing!  The mask!"

----------


## Nefarion Xid

Darion nodded his earnest approval to Siward and continued to inflict terrible violence upon the creatures.

----------


## Tychris1

*Firefinger
Combat, Day 11*

As Srirak let loose an ominous tolling from beyond this realm, the rest of the party began to retreat into the tower sans their two heaviest hitters, and watched as the Pterafolk directly opposite of them stalked forward on all fours. Looking down at the sleeping Pterafolk next to him, he screamed in anger, and kicked him in the head. *"Get up you idiot!.... Give me that!"* He hissed before ripping free the javelin that the sleeping Pterafolk was cuddling with. Snapping to attention, the injured Pterafolk looked around bleerily, locked eyes on the mob of tiny creatures in its home, and quickly remembered the dangerous melee about it. Standing up it rushed forward and brought both of its claws together in a scissor strike against Srirak.

Off by themselves, Siward was too distracted with defending from the onslaught of his own combatant to realize the danger Darion was in, and watched helplessly as the flying monster wrapped both of its feet around the rogue's waist and _squeezed_. Swooping off the side of Firefinger, the Pterafolk began to cackle maniacally, and released its grip on Darion.

*"This is my favorite part!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Srirak takes 6 slashing damage.
Darion takes 5 slashing damage, is grappled, and then dragged 20 feet away from the edge before being released.

Everyone is up again.

----------


## Nefarion Xid

Darion's response was a lighting fast grab for his whip, which cracked through the air and wrapped around the monster's neck as he fell. With a kick, he swung himself around and back towards the safety of the terrace, but he fell short and plummeted towards the level below.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Sadly oblivious to Darion's plight, Aleandrae drew and fired at the one creature she could see from inside the room. That finished, she quickly cast a healing spell on Secret. "Hold on, Secret. I think we've almost got them on the ropes!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Attack the one on the SE corner of the roof: (1d20+4)[*6*]
Damage: (1d6+2)[*4*]

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Secret looked at Aleandrae like she'd gone mad. "How? There are thirteen more besides the ones facing us now. Can you not...?" Her eyes widened. "You... can't see them, can you?"

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Stowing the mask in her pack, Bean darted out of the tower room, approaching the hole from whence they had emerged.  Finding herself between two towering terror folk, Bean put a finger to a dimpled cheek, batted her eyelashes, and smiled at the creatures.
"Could you please let me by?  I need to go downstairs."

By the look of hatred in their saurian eyes, Bean took it the creatures had resisted her charms.  Glancing at the hole, Bean gulped, closed her eyes, and leapt into a free fall!

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Entranced by the grisly ballet of Darion's plummet to the lower level, Siward found himself face to face with another of the looming beasts.  With a roar, he swung his shield towards the pterafolk's long snout, taking advantage of the momentary cover to twist his blade against its belly.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Shield Bash: (1d20+5)[*23*]
Advantage:  (1d20+5)[*25*]

Sword: (1d20+5)[*18*]
Advantage?: (1d20+5)[*21*]

Damage: (1d8+5)[*8*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Firefinger
Combat, Day 11*

As the confused Pterafolk watched Darion use him as an impromptu jumping board, his cries of displeasure were silenced by the scream of a rapidly plummeting Pterafolk, and then the pain of an arrow piercing his side.   *"Nnnnnnggghhhh.... we're supposed to drop you and then you pop!"* the Pterafolk screamed to the Noble Barbarian's back as he rushed to join his remaining compatriots on the pinnacle. Readying two javelins from his leather straps he flung them both with deadly accuracy. The first Siward caught at a glance, barely dodging its lengthy wooden payload at great exertion, and the second catches him in the waist as he twists to do so. Spreading his wings wide the Pterafolk gently glided down out of sight until the third floor where Bean could hear the him echoing in the caverns chambers.

*"But first, I want to see what your brain looks like, pinkie."*

Crawling along the surface of Firefinger's pinnacle, the two remaining Pterafolk withstood a withering hail of magical projectiles, physical projectiles, swinging blades, and a light chiming of the deceased. Skin turned to tatters, beak partially cracked, and coughing up blood the eastern most Pterafolk slammed his claw into the ground over Srirak, capturing his scaled chest in a single move, and shrieked out a blood chilling cackle as hardened beak met weakened scales. Squeezing his talons over the Semuanyan Shaman's open wounds, the Pterafolk relished in the pain and destruction wrought upon the seemingly inferior reptile-kin, and failed to adjust for his own mayhem. A glint of divine will shone through the Lizardfolk's cold unfeeling eyes, a burning desire to live, and using his own blood slipped between the squeezing talons of the larger foe. His western companion found little progress in snatching Jack aswell, her nimble movements too quick for his clumsy meaty claws, and so in rage he tore at her legs before headbutting Siward at full strength.

*"Nrak's dead, this is Izka's tower now. Get the f*** out of my home runts!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Siward takes 11 total slashing and piercing damage (After resistance) from the two pronged Pterafolk attack.

Jack takes 7 total slashing damage from the "Newly Declared" boss.

Srirak takes 9 total piercing and slashing damage from the horribly mangled Pterafolk.

Azaka shoots Darion's Pterafolk as he descends down to Darion's level with a gleam of murderous intent.


You guys are up again.

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

For a moment, Bean tumbled through whistling blackness, but soon she began to bounce and slam her way down the stone shaft, scraping and slamming against the merciless rock.  However, just before she hit the ground, a sudden updraft of cold air blasted around her, turning her dress into a sort of parachute.  She landed on her feat, bruised, bleeding, but still standing.  

Rounding the corner, she could make out Darion's insensate form, and a horrible terror folk looming over him.  Energy crackled around her fingers as she sent a blast of seething green light streaking towards the beast.
"YAAAAH!  Get away from him curse you!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Eldritch blasty on the nasty.
Attack: (1d20+6)[*12*]
Damage: (1d10+4)[*12*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Gritting his teeth against the pain of the javelin in his torso, Siward gripped his sword ever tighter.  There were few of the pterafolk remaining, and they'd failed to kill any of them yet.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Siward attacks the one south of him.

Shield Bash: (1d20+5)[*7*]
Advantage: (1d20+5)[*17*]

Sword: (1d20+5)[*11*]
Advantage?: (1d20+5)[*24*]

Damage: (1d8+5)[*7*]

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Wait..._how_ many?" Aleandrae shook her head. "I thought some left. I'm nearly tapped out on magic." As if to emphasize the point, the Tiefling shifted her position and let fly another arrow.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Pew Pew at the Pterafolk to the right of the doorway: (1d20+4)[*20*]
Damage: (1d6+2)[*7*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Firefinger
Day 11*

Caught in a storm of arcane and mundane missiles the remaining two Pterafolk flopped over into shredded piles of stinking meat. Blood both humanoid and monstrous covered the already unstable pinnacle, the fire of the beacon above casting dark shadows over the scattered and wounded party members, and leaving them staring out into the void of the night sky awaiting further reinforcement. Yet none came and the only foreign noise heard aside from the faint buzzing of insects was a distantly removed voice crying out.

*"Did we win?"*

*Spoiler: Loot*
Show


Searching through the nests and chests you find them all unlocked and the tower left in a poorly kept state of disarray. Totaled from their combined stores you all find 2,000 copper pieces, 730 silver pieces, 80 Gold Pieces, 10 orange Jasper stones (10 GP each), four rose quartz (50 gp each), two spell scrolls (Which Srirak reads as Commune with Nature and a scroll of Dark Vision), and three red potions. Lastly the elegantly carved wooden mask that resembles a tiger that Bean found wrapped in a bundle of white cloth.

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

"Oh no oh no oh no oh no," Bean said as she limped up to Darion's prone form.  Hastily cramming a blade of menga leaf into her mouth, she kneeled over the insensate man and fed him some of the restorative plant.  Darion came to with his lips locked with the diminutive warlock's.  Bean flopped back onto her rear in relief, huge tears streaming down her bruised and bloodied face.  "Oh thank the stars.  I was afraid we'd lost you for a moment."

Listening intently at the precipice of the cliff, it sounded like the battle was over.  Hearing Azaka's question from down below, Bean cupped a hand to her mouth to shout.
*"I think we won!  I found your mask!"*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Once the last of the pterofolk had died or fled, Aleandrae let herself sink to the ground. "Everyone alive?"

----------


## Nefarion Xid

Darion moaned something inarticulate, then fished out the jumble of herb and gnome saliva from behind his molars. No words came to him once he'd regained his wits, but he patted Bean affectionately on the cheek with a bleary look approximating affection.

Until roused again, he lies against the stone and stares at the sky.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Going through the chests with the aid of her friend Lyndal, Aleandrae turned up some eggs and a piece of platinum. "Aha!" she said, holding it aloft in triumph before flipping it to Lyndal. "Now...what do we do with the eggs?"

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

Lyndal wrinkled her nose as she regarded the eggs.

"I don't want to do anything with them. I'd just leave them alone."

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

The Bard paused, looking at the eggs. Her first assumption had been that they were pterafolk eggs, but as she examined them more closely she was able to determine that they were different. "Actually, I'm reasonably sure that these are allosaurus eggs. Non-sapient. Probably edible if Srirak can do something with them." Standing, she left the confines of the room and explained her findings to the rest of the group on that level.

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Despite her bruises and scrapes, Bean climbed down Firefinger in surprisingly high spirits.  When they reached the sweet, merciful ground once more, the gnome gleefully brought the tiger mask to their acrophobic guide. 
"Here you go Azaka!  As promised!  We did it!  Hee hee!  Ow.  Oh, it was quite a harrowing battle up there!  Being an adventurer sure is tough!  But everyone fought so bravely, oh, you should have seen it!"

----------


## Tychris1

*Firefinger
Day 11*

Making their way down Firefinger, the bowels of the massive tower were disturbingly quiet, and utterly deprived of life save the insects that arrived to feast upon remains before scattering at the party's pungent odor. Darion's quick precise movements granted him effortless passage through the chimneys before, eggs safely swaddled in a blanket, and made him appear like a dashing kangaroo. The party found Azaka in the midst of vivisecting a downed Pterafolk, her curved scimitar carving through its ribcage with the jerking of her arms, and her face lit up upon seeing the group as a whole approach.

Her normally subdued calculated eyes were wide with awe. Her lips trembled, hands dropping the blade instantly, and a trio of tears slowly streamed down her face. Shaking, she reached out and took the mask from Bean. Her thumb pawed and traced the outlines of its various grooves, her eyes staring deep into the empty holes, and with both hands she held the mask to moonlit sky and released a strained noise of glee and pain.

_"Thank you."_ She whispered to Bean, a smile with the slightest hint of teeth at its edges curled along her face, and was perhaps the most amount of joy the Chultan Guide had shown the entire time. Looping the straps over her face ceremoniously, she fastened it tight, and banished all sadness or joy from her eyes. Her voice was reinvigorated, back to its previous state of subdued power.

"Thank you. All of you. You have done me a great, no, a wonderful service. One I will not soon forget. I would gladly lead you to the ends of this island and back if you but give me direction."

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Atop Firefinger, Siward set himself a grisly task before descending.  He moved methodically between the pterafolk corpses, hacking away at their necks until every head had been cleaved from winged body.  Their leader's was the last, and formed the peak of a mountain of severed heads at the center of the spire's clearing.  As a last sign of their dominance, he kicked the headless bodies out into the darkness.  His bloody work done, he joined in the descent, bloodstained face breaking out into a grin at Azaka's joy.

*"It was our very great pleasure, Azaka.  Perhaps with this defeat, the pterafolk will reconsider their reaving ways.  Though I doubt it."*

----------


## Tychris1

*Firefinger
Day 11*

"Doubtful. Craven creatures that they are, they will most likely just roost elsewhere, and continue their savage ways." Azaka reached to her side and approached Darion, pulling out a simple wooden handle with a sliver of sharp metal lining the top "I saw this hit the ground and assumed it was yours. The blade broke off as I pulled it out of the ground. My apologies." Content with the finished deed the party gathered and distributed what supplies they could and began to put distance between themselves and Firefinger.

The better to avoid the chance of the flying menaces returning.

Quickly making progress through the jungle the party began to set bedding and prepare for rest when a strange sight caught the eye of many. Darion, Jack, Lyndal, and Siward all noticed seven pairs of golden slitted eyes squinting and peering at the party from sixty feet away. Vaguely humanoid in shape, they were camouflaged from head to toe in mud, vines, leaves, and other natural backdrop from the deadly forest around them. A low hissing sound could faintly be heard as the two parties acknowledged each other in a brief instant of eyes locking. The disguised individuals instantly began to retreat. Knocking an arrow, Azaka readied her longbow before looking to Siward.

"Did you see them? Should we give chase?"

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Raising a hand, Siward bellowed into the foliage as the humanoids retreated.

*"Hold, friends!  You have naught to fear from us!  We have liberated Firefinger of the fiends that terrorized this region, but mean you no harm!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Persuasion: (1d20+3)[*18*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Firefinger
Day 11*

The bulk of the observers continued to retreat, heedless of the ginger giant's words of camaraderie, and left behind only two pairs of eyes who maintained their distance but said nothing. One of them locked eyes with Azaka who lowered her longbow but kept the arrow knocked.

----------


## Tychris1

*Firefinger
Day 11*

Seeing that two of the strange observers didn't continue fleeing Siward Alfson took a t pose spreading his arms far and wide away from his weapons before continuing his rhetoric *"Can you understand me?"* He questioned in common before immediately following up in Primordial *<"I know this is a jungle of many tongues.">* If the Barbarian hoped to find some level of respect or understanding for his multilingual skill he would have been deeply disappointed as the two yellow eyes glanced to each other in clear confusion before fixing themselves once more onto Siward and Azaka. Shattering their end of the silence was a voice deeply tinged with a Chultan accent and harshly whispered from far away.

"Yes. We speak common."

Siward smiled. *"Ah, splendid! I am Siward Alfson, and I am but a traveler in these lands. What might I call you?"* He gestured forth with his arms still open and nonthreatening. Seeing this Azaka put her arrow away, but kept her longbow gripped tightly in hand, and silently leaned against a nearby stump.

"We aren't supposed to say..."
"I'm Jitari."

The two figures spoke simultaneously. They paused. They looked once more to each other. A sound like a soft muffled thwapping could be heard in the distance. <"Insolent Self-Skinning Whelp."> The unnamed one hissed to the one ostensibly named Jitari in abyssal, provoking a knowing smirk from the Tiefling archaeologist. Unbeknownst to the display Siward continued *"A pleasure, Jitari.  I have come to treasure any encounter in these lands that begin in pleasant conversation.  You have my thanks for the trust you've shown me."* He spread his fingers to indicate the surrounding area, his hands making a slight sweeping motion *"May I ask what you and your people were seeking, so close to the domain of the Terrorfolk?  What remains of their clan has quit the area, so we stand in relative safety."* The two say nothing for a brief moment, the air only filled with the sound of buzzing insects, and once more the unnamed one spoke ""We saw your strange group entering their territory and thought it noteworthy enough to observe. Your work is... thorough."

Siward gave a rueful shrug.

*"I was taught to give my enemies the respect of devoted resistance.  We were only lucky that our resolve proved the greater."* He paused, consideration plain on his face *"I do not mean to impose, but if you saw us enter their territory might your people have an encampment nearby?  We are facing several days trek through the jungles of the dead, and would welcome a night of safe reprieve.  We have coin for trade, and stout hearts that might earn our keep."*

"In truth we do, but as you can see from our compatriots, we are a people of secrecy. If we are to take you to our people only one of you may come. We will promise you safe passage there but cannot guarantee it returning." Jitari spoke up as he shuffled forward towards Siward, his unobscured yellow eyes repeatedly flitting back to his unnamed companion, and was met with nothing but a cold stern stare in return. Stepping forward Siward voiced his interest *"I would gladly accompany you.  What greater gift is there, than to encounter friends where one thought to find only foes.*

As the diplomatic affair transpired, the azure haired tiefling scratched at the back of her head in contemplation, and wrinkled her nose slightly as Siward quickly closed the distance between himself and Jitari. "Siward, could I talk to you for a moment? Privately." She carefully said, her infernally gifted eyes resting on Jitari. Gruffly Siward retorted *"Can it wait, Aleandrae?  I'd prefer to follow them to their camp.  After all, once there I can safely lay down our spoils - where safer?"* His original rough consternation quickly turned to heroic levity at the prospect of safely dispensing hard earned spoils. Brows furrowed the Magical Flutist quietly yet strongly whispered to him "No, it's _important_. I don't like how this feels."

*"Nonsense.  These seem like decent folk.  I'm sure our valuables will be safe in their hands."*
"Yes we will turn all your treasure into shiny gold and silver." Jitari said eagerly.
"But only the bearded one." The unnamed one tacked on instantly after, his eyes narrowing at Jitari once more.
Siward held his arms out towards the camouflaged pair as if to definitively present them as evidence to Aleandrae.

"Siward dear, I'm afraid we require your strength to help see us through the night. Many of us are injured. Perhaps you can visit then in the morning." Lyndal chimed in, her voice and mannerisms less pointed and in counterpoint to her tiefling partners rebuttals. 
"We will not stick around till morning." Jitari said with finality. 
*"Yes, see Lyndal?  Just a quick jaunt to their camp and I shall return before morning."* Siward added in 
"Perhaps you can come back?" Lyndal responded instantly in kind. 

"And risk the Pterafolk returning and spotting us?" Jitari shook his head in a rhythmic bobbing motion "Nonsense." Sidling up alongside Aleandrae, Lyndal was still unimpressed with their strongest warrior abandoning them "If it's a quick jaunt they can return in the morning. We dealt with the Pterafolk." Scoffing, the unnamed one finally chimed in once more "Jitari said nothing of a quick jaunt. Your bearded friend is merely over eager. Understandable given your great success." Where previously he whispered now the Nameless Watcher spoke clearly and openly with an equally Chultan accent. 

"How far is it?" Lyndal deadpans.

Still sidled next to his new acquaintances Siward held his hands up now not to them but to his Sorceress as he intones defensively and nobly *"Please, let's not insult our new friends with distrust.  I trust them implicitly."* He smiled *"You can just tell what good sorts they are."* Struck down with incredulity Aleandrae sunk her hair, face, and horns into her two waiting empty hands. Jitari stepped closer to Siward as he answers chipperly at first before trailing off "Only a few hours but getting through the entrance is.... extensive." 

"I meant no offense. I simply didn't wish to be abandoned by our strongest ally when several of us are injured." Lyndal stated with a quick sweeping motion to indicate the various injuries sustained by the party. Shaking her head free from her hands, Aleandrae fixed her hair aside with a quick shake, and stared at the nameless observant "Just what did you mean when you said you can promise safe passage there, but not on return?"

"We will lead him there, let him in, and then let him out when his business is done. We will not accompany him back. The jungle is a dangerous place." The nameless one responds as Jitari comes to within arms distance of the now distanced Siward, and holds his hand out expectantly.

----------


## Nefarion Xid

Darion finally dragged himself forward, weary from a long day where more things than usual had tried to murder him. He spoke up in veiled Thieves' Cant, softly, but loud enough to be heard over a fair distance. "Listen. Normally I'd let you swindle this fiery haired idiot out of his purse and boots and dignity. I'd do it myself on any other day."

After there was no glimmer of understanding, Darion shrugged and stopped speaking.

"Siward," he said plainly, "You trust me right? We've fought together and it was glorious. Believe me when I say this isn't prudent. Let's be on our way."

----------


## zabbarot

Srirak glared the newcomers down. Their eyes were not unlike his. Yuan-ti. He knew the stories.

"Siward, do not be going with them. They are snakemen, Yuan-ti. Perhaps some of their kind could be worthy trust, but I am doubting it is this one," he spoke to Siward, but he never broke eye contact with the one who called himself Jitari. Maintaining eye contact, he switched to draconic, "<<We are not prey to be tricked and devoured. We are on a sacred quest. We will leave your hunting grounds in the morning.>>" His voice was stern, but not aggressive. He continued to stare them down without blinking as he waited for a response.

----------


## Tychris1

*Firefinger
Day 11*

Glaring back at Srirak the two Yuan-Ti's hissed their obvious displeasure. The one self proclaimed as Jitari responded in Draconic <<"You debase yourself, Swamp-Dweller, by associating with these soft whelps. We will be going now. You should too.">> before promptly turning along with his unnamed companion and beginning to run away into the thick foliage and vines of the jungle. For a moment, a brief moment, it seemed the air was still and the night calm.

And then Siward started to follow after them.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Waving cheerfully back at the party, Siward shouted back.

*"Worry not, friends!  I'm not sure what a Yan-Tee is, but I'm sure they're wonderful hosts.  Look for me in the morning!"*

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

It seemed Srirack and Darion did not trust these 'yuan-ti,' and before Bean could really grasp what was happening a fight was breaking out!  The gnome bit her lip, uncertain what to do, before hurling a ball of seething green energy at one of the creatures. 
"You leave Siward alone!" she cried.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Eldritch Blast for Your Repast
Bean will shoot the one what has the most damage I guess.
Attack on Titan: (1d20+6)[*19*]
Force Damage: (1d10+4)[*7*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Firefinger
Day 11*

Assaulted with a hail of artillery, Jitari was left a bloodied withered mess when Siward atlast had regained his faculties, and found himself in a moment of serene hate. Taking out his blade, the bearded barbarian looked into the serpentine eyes of the disheveled creature before him, and in a blinding display of force brought his sword up and over his head. Blood sprayed into the air, splattering his already ginger hair, and leaving a scattered array of haphazard stains or lines on his face. Jitari reached for his face, his hand dropping the dagger unceremoniously onto the warm hard dirt below, and his whole body soon followed suit as his split tongue was decisively sliced in twain alongside the rest of his mouth. Guttering something in Abyssal which, to Aleandrae's ears roughly translated to the word for the worst kinds of excrement from Demons, the unnamed Yuan-Ti rushed away into the vines and trees sprinting at full speed once Jitari's death was clear.

Taking out her scimitar, Azaka rushed forward before stopping next to Siward and looking back.

"Should we chase after him? He might get the others."

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

Lyndal had been completely confused as to Siward's obstinate determination to go with the Yuan-Ti and then his sudden change of heart. As the snake-man fell to the ground in a bloody heap, the dragon sorceress ran up to the barbarian and looked up at him earnestly.

"You scared me to death!" She flung her arms around him.

"We can't rest here, even if we don't go after him, it's too risky since he knows where we are!" She slumped as her anger warred with her exhaustion and frustration.

"I hate this jungle!"

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean hurled another wad of crackling ghostly fire at the fleeing snake-person.
*"Go home and cry to your gross snakey mother!"* she shouted; she didn't expect to drop the creature, but perhaps she could discourage it from returning any time soon.

"...*sigh*  I just want a nice place to rest.  Is that too much to ask?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


How about one of them eldritch blasts?
Attack: (1d20+6)[*8*]
Damage: (1d10+4)[*6*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Firefinger
Day 11*

Nodding her head at Aleandrae's assent, Azaka dropped her longbow on the ground, and with both hands swinging in counterpoint broke into a full blown sprint. Dashing past the vines, trees, and underbrush of the jungle she disappeared from sight in the direction of the unnamed Yuan-Ti. The gentle clicking, humming, and buzzing of the jungle's minute inhabitants filled the air as the sound of hissing snakes slowly faded. Off in the distance, nocturnal predators could be heard roaring into the night, and the distant yet ever present moaning of the living dead faintly drifted over the quickly disassembling camp site. One minute passed. Two. Three. Four. After the fifth minute a growl could be heard to the north of the camp, soon accompanied by the sound of several breaking branches, and the sight of Azaka Stormfang clearing through a swathe of vines. Her body was slathered in blood on the front side, her clothes surprisingly untattered, and her mask the sole clean spot on her front. Clutched tight in her left hand was the hair of a brutally mauled humanoid corpse. None of its identifiable features were in a recognizable state, grievous gashes, and splintered bones had rendered the corpse only the vaguest shape of what could be called a humanoid. Chucking the body onto the ground, Azaka grunted at the exertion, and began to routinely clean her clothing and exposed skin.

"I tracked him down. I couldn't find the others but from the looks of it he hadn't caught up to them either."

She took out a curved dagger and a quiver of arrows.

"I shattered his bow when I came upon him but his dagger and quiver were merely dropped. I think it's coated in some kind of poison."

*Spoiler: Loot!*
Show


Azaka returns with a dagger and ten arrows coated in some kind of poison.

Jitari's body yields nine silver pieces, a dagger, a shortbow, three days of trail rations, and six arrows coated in some kind of poison.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Outstanding, Azaka!" Aleandrae flashed her teeth in a broad smile at their guide. "Really top notch work. Do you require healing? Darion's in pretty rough shape, and I have only one spell remaining. I'm not sure about Srirak or Secret."

----------


## Tychris1

*Firefinger
Day 11*

"I am unharmed. Don't waste your restoration on me. I need only make myself presentable." Azaka stated calmly as she sat down and stripped "I doubt they'll return for us, but all the same it might be a good idea to heal, and then put some distance between us."

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

His arms wrapping around Lyndal almost unconsciously, Siward fought to clear the last tatters of fog from his mind.

*"I'm sorry, I don't know...what came over me.  In the moment it seemed the clearest thing in the world to follow them.  Thank the gods that you all were here to stop me."*

He gave the sorceress a light squeeze before letter her go and leaning down to examine his latest victim.

*"What foul creatures, to reach into the mind.  We shall have to be wary of their kith."*

Siward was so absorbed in his recovery he only noticed Azaka's departure as the leaves began swirling behind her in the dark.  He took a gasped step forward, clearly prepared to follow after, but stopped himself.  Their guide had given them no reason to doubt her ability, and if she thought herself capable of hunting down their errant yuan-ti he would leave her to it.  It was a confidence tinged in worry, at least until she reappeared.

*"Azaka!  Brilliant work.  I see you've put that mask to good use."*

He winked at her before clinching his pack shut.

*"But you're right.  We're in no shape to fight off a counter-attack should the yuan-ti return for vengeance."*

----------


## Tychris1

*Firefinger
Day 11*

As Azaka fully stripped and presented her clothing for Aleandrae to prestidigitate clean, the Chultan woman cocked her head at Siward's statement, and regarded him with a muddled expression. Her nose crinkled in minor disgust, her eyes narrowed, and her left brow raised slightly as she began to redress herself whilst contemplating his statement. Pulling the corners of her lips tight, she brought a hand to its opposing limb to wipe the blood off in one swipe "I assure you Siward," and then repeated the process with her remaining arm "I needed no assistance in doing my job."

Taking out her scimitar, she began the process of cutting through particularly dense vegetation, and working towards a new campsite. An hour of marching passed as the moon glowed faintly over the Chultan night. A portion of flat and relatively dry land large enough to support the party was found and promptly claimed before tired faces and weary limbs plopped themselves onto the ground. The night passed by with no further serpentine disturbances and morning broke to a steady yet light downpour of rain.

----------


## Tychris1

*The Jungles of Chult
Day 12
4 Days of Rations Left
10 Days of Repellent Left*

Rested and rejuvenated, the party set about breaking their camp as the gentle pitter patter of a light rain struck their backs, and the Semuanyan Shaman distanced himself to commune with his scaled deity. Pushing from the river Tiryki the party left Firefinger far in the back of their minds and trekked through a rotten undead infested portion of Chult. Hours passed of rushed marching, blades swinging in a rhythmic tamber of deforestation, and the low thudding of corpses providing an eery drumbeat for the parties ragged rushed march. As the sun began to crest slowly towards its zenith Darion flipped one of his trusty daggers and made note of a shallow ditch to the side filled with the bones of various humanoids in various states of decay. Before greed or curiosity could draw one of the adventurer's to inspect the bones however, Srirak looked up at a nearby tree branch, and spotted an unusual sight. An orange tinged slick mass, with black beady eyes, and a rapidly expanding throat that produced a chirring noise.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Everybody needs to make a wisdom saving throw. Srirak is the only one not surprised as a hunting pack of Grungs descend on the party. Srirak may take his turn after rolling his saving throw.

----------


## Tychris1

Taking a shot that went wide, Srirak watched the Orange Grung angrily shake his tiny fist, and then the rest of the Grungs leapt into the fray.

Literally.

Armed with nothing but stone daggers four of the green grungs dropped from their vantage points and landed on those in the party stunned by their leaders chirring noise. The fifth one decided to stay in his branch and threw a dagger at Srirak which stabbed into the dirt near his feet. Landing on their shaking shoulders the Grungs let loose a croaking warcry before repeatedly stabbing with their daggers into the upper torsos of their foes. Using Lyndal, Secret, and Beans faces as springboards they leapt back to the safety of their trees. The Grung assaulting Darion however was surrounded by cognizant opponents and so instead wrapped their legs around the Rogues neck and covered the back of his head with its poisonous body whilst cutting into his pectorals.

Taking a deep breathe in the orange grung walked to the side of the tree it lurked upon, leapt towards an opposing tree, and at the midway point to its destination inflated its throat for another chirring blast.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Darion takes 4 slashing damage and must make 2 Con saves.
Secret takes 7 slashing damage and must make 3 Con saves.
Lyndal takes 8 slashing damage and must make 3 Con saves
Bean takes 8 slashing damage and must make 3 Con saves

Everyone has to make another Wisdom saving throw, then you may all act.

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Wiping slime off her bewildered body, Bean shouted in distress and alarm.
*"AAH!  Why are you attacking us!?  AAAAH!"*

She fired a bolt of baleful witch-fire at one of the tree-bound green frog creatures, laying on an extra layer of necrotic malice.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Bean will cast Hex on one of the greenies before shooting it with an eldritch blast.
Attack: (1d20+6)[*25*]
Force damage: (1d10+4)[*11*] + (1d6)[*6*] necrotic

It also has disadvantage on STR checks if it survives.

----------


## Jade_Tarem

"What the-?" Secret had been quiet through much of the trek since Firefinger, mulling over her reaction to the pterafolk, but now they were under attack yet again. Backpedaling she reflexively flung one of her stronger spells at Bean's target, hoping to finish it off.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Mr. Grung Elite can take (3d4+3)[*11*] force damage from magic missile.

----------


## Tychris1

*Chult
Day 12
4 days of rations left
10 days of Repellent left*

Watching its attacking force get decimated the Orange Grung let loose a ree of pain as Secrets magical darts punctured its flesh. Retreat! The green one screeched to its nearby orange superior before squatting against the trees trunk and leaping away 50 feet in a soaring arc. Branches and vines wrapped around the green creature as it blended into the jungles foliage and broke line of sight from the party. Angered, the orange grung pulled its shortbow taut to let loose an arrow at the cowardly Grung but stopped just short once it realized its companions were all dead or gone. 

Raising up its hands the orange Grung shouted down I surrender! Please dont kill me! Ill give you treasure, yes, yes, shiny treasure. Just let me go!

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"He says he wants you to put him out of his misery," the Bard said, not in the mood for any froggy games.

----------


## zabbarot

Srirak approached the grung with a length of rope and set to binding and gagging him.

"Grung are being very valuable. Their poison opens the mind, yes?"

The lizardman squatted so he was eye level with the frog for a moment then leaned forward and licked his face. Bitter, though he wasn't sure what he had expected. He rolled his tongue around, aware that he wasn't _feeling_ anything yet, but decided to wait and give it a chance. He rocked backwards and sat suddenly. He began praying in draconic, as much to pass the time as to give the vision he expected focus.

<<Semuanya, who will outlive all, who guides the strong and consumes the weak, send a vision. Guide me to your enemies so I may strike them down and eat their flesh.>>

Srirak's eyes rolled back into his head as the forest melted around him. He slowly slumped backwards, stopped only by his tail, and ended up laying on his side for a long silent minute. When he finally awoke he stretched slowly, reaching towards the sky, and shouted praises and thanks to Semuanya.

"I know the way."

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

With the remaining frog tied up, Aleandrae drew her rapier, but paused as the lizardman decided to have a trip then and there. She watched silently until Srirak spoke again. "The way to what now? Let's just kill this pustule and be done with it. He's caused us enough trouble," she added, glancing at Lyndal.

----------


## zabbarot

"Semuanya has gifted to me a vision. I sailed across a sea of bones who whispered to me the name of their master. I saw my fear and consumed it, for it was weak and deserved nothing," Srirak spoke with a fervor they had rarely seen. "It was a test, and wise Semuanya has rewarded me with his wisdom. We hunt Ras Nsi, but we are not yet ready."

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Laying the tip of her rapier against where she figured the grung's heart was located, Aleandrae glanced at the others. "If anyone has a convincing reason to not kill this creature, speak now. He and his friends nearly killed Lyndal, and I am not in a forgiving mood."

----------


## zabbarot

Srirak gave Aleandrae a hard look. "His friends are dead. We have goal, and money can be helping. Sell him. His kin are slavers. They can buy him back at market. He thanks us for his life and grung are leaving us alone."

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

It had taken a moment for Siard's head to clear form the orange frog's last assault.  However, possessed of his senses at last he laid a hand on Aleandrae's arm.

*"To slay a shackled opponent is to spill blood without honor.  I do not begrudge your anger, Aleandrae, but if you would have your vengeance then unbind the creature and let it die a warrior's death."*

He turned his attention to Srirak.

*"A thrall we cannot understand seems of questionable value.  Aleandrae, why not put the question to the creature and let it decide?  You seem to be the only one here to understand its tongue."*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Sorry, Siward. I cannot take that chance, what with its poisonous skin." And with that, the Bard thrust the point of her rapier through the grung and whipped it back out with one swift motion. "That was for Lyndal." After carefully cleaning her blade with magic, she re-sheathed it. "Let's move on."

----------


## Tychris1

*Jungles of Chult
Day 14
7 Days of Rations Left
8 Days of Repellent Left*

Trekking through the undead infested jungles the party slashed through fields of vines, sifted through muddy pools, and quickly went about catching or jarring anything that looked remotely edible to the human eye. Upon the thirteenth night in Chult the partys Tiefling, face still slightly smudged with used ink completed an updated copy of Gertrudes map, and presented it to Srirak as he continued to lead the party through the humid and harsh jungle. Breaking camp on the fourteenth day, the party continued their rapid pace to Camp Righteous, and made excellent progress during the morning light. As the sun began to crest and afternoon began its descending zenith the eight intrepid adventurers (and one goat) once more began to retire from an extended period of trekking and navigating to pitch down and recuperate on the top of a cresting hill bordering a shrub infested grove. The looming trees overhead provided comfortable shade from the oppressing heat and invisible yet everpresent sensation of light rainfall. Their extended shade provided an almost curtain through which the party could observe the passings of strange and interesting animals in the valley below.

So it was that the sight of a wandering human was almost neglected at first as the party finished settling down. An olive toned man, thin yet with a tough and scrappy frame, brown hair and beard a mess with the humidity, and of no particularly impressive height was trying to walk through the thick and tangling flora of the jungles floor. He was not doing a particularly good job. Held before his face was a map or paper of some sort from the manner in which he was examining it. Even from this far away Aleandrae could instantly recognize those features.

It was her father. 

Suddenly a skeleton appeared right behind him, covered in cobbled together crimson armor, and brought up a blade in a swinging arc directly in line with Zerakas. 

And began to prune the vegetation in sweeping arcs along his path.

Two more skeletons emerged from the thickets behind the pair, one bearing an obtuse amount of luggage and gear, and the other equipped with a variety of metal knick knacks. The knick knack skeleton stared up at the parties encampment, pointed a bony finger, and began to make senseless noise from clanging items together. The creatures noisemaking was silenced in an instant, its sudden lack of energy as spontaneous as its initial reaction, and it rotated patiently just in time with the entrance of a motley crew of figures behind it. Emerging from the obscuring vines and rainfall were four ethnically diverse Zhentarim soldiers in full gear. In the midst of them was a humanoid in glorious red robes and crimson finery, a stylized mask upon their face, and a collection of painted skulls and arcane scrawlings throughout their attire. A blood drenched finch with eyes like golden spheres rested upon their shoulder and with a wave of their hand the guards and skeletons parted.

Zerakas waved at Aleandrae from down below excitedly.

*Spoiler: Robed Figure*
Show

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Aleandrae was not quite sure what to make of the skeleton manservants and the figure in red. Whoever it was certainly had _style._ What mattered at that moment was the man waving at her. "Father?" she called down to the man, waving back just as excitedly. "I did not expect to run into you like this! I thought, perhaps, at a camp...but that is no matter. We must talk! Either you come up here, or I'll come down there!"

As the Tiefling turned back to her companions, they could see her crimson shaded face turn a darker near-purple as she was flushed with excitement. "My father is here, and in very strange company. I do hope he is all right..."

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

"That's your dad??" Lyndal gaped at the older gentleman as though trying to discern a family resemblance between her friend and the man.

"Hmmm..." She sounded doubtful.

"Who's the spooky guy?"

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Well, it certainly _appears_ so. Assuming you see the same brown-haired older gentleman fumbling with a map that I do," Aleandrae explained. "Neither of my parents are Tieflings, Lyndal. It doesn't always breed true. For all I know, I might be the first in my line since one of my ancestors got it on with a devil or demon. No idea who the fellow in red is."

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean could only gaze down at the curious group with curiosity and mounting excitement.  
"Oh, I'd love to meet your father, Aleandrae!  How fun, to have a chance family reunion in this strange jungle of all places!  I...  I do hope those skeletons are kept on a short leash though.  I've just about had my fill of skeletons..."

----------


## Tychris1

*Jungles of Chult
Day 14 
7 Days of Rations Left
8 Days of Repellent Left*

Aleandrae at the front the majority of the party descended below to watch the kindred reunion. Running up to his daughter, Zerakas took Aleandraes head and kissed it, wrapping his arms right around her upper body. 

My little inkspot! What are you doing out here? And with so many strange people too.... He set himself arms length from Aleandrae so as to look over each of the party members with curiosity. The robed figure in red had already settled himself in to a seating position as one of his three skeletal manservants bent over to form a chair. 

Zerakas, He finally spoke from behind his jagged mask Who are these people?

The Zhentarim guards stood at attention, weapons stowed yet hands firmly ready to strike, and they all flicked their gaze from one another to the more obviously armed party members.

Why, Tymoras twist of fate has me seeing none other than my very own daughter, and the finest Bard of Olamn bar none. He stood beside Aleandrae with a grin of satisfaction and pinched her cheek in jest.

Ah. Well. Isnt that quaint. You may call me Decimus. Decimus Severus. These are my pawns. Prexi, Dop, Laelend, and Huck.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

After returning the embrace, Aleandrae stepped back and nodded pleasantly to Decimus. "A pleasure to meet you, mister Severus." She nodded to Decimus' pawns and flashed a winning smile. "These are my comrades: Bean, Siward, Srirak, Jack, Secret, Darion, and my friend Lyndal." Had they simply run into her father, she would have explained their reasons for being in Chult, but she did not like the look of Decimus or his skeletal servants. "Your last letter said you were setting out for this land to dig, but...I won't ask why you are here," she carefully said to her father, the silent implication that he should not do the same, at least in strange company. Perhaps if the two had a chance to talk privately, later. "But you are safe, yes? We have learned that the jungle is home to many dangers."

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

"I was poisoned by a frog!" Lyndal chimed in cheerfully and waved at Aleandrae's dad.

"It's a pleasure to meet you, sir." She greeted her friend's father warmly but kept a wary eye on what she supposed was a necromancer of some sort.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Intrigued by the sight of a friendly party traveling through the jungle, Siward stood proudly alongside his companions.  At Aleandrae's introduction, he nodded towards her father and his red-robed patron.

*"An honor to meet you, Master Valhiri, Master Severus.  I must confess it is a shock to see friendly faces so far from the coast."*

----------


## Tychris1

*Jungles of Chult
Day 14*

Smiling softy, Zerakas intoned Why yes Im- Hes never been safer since stepping foot on this gods forsaken island. Decimus cut him off rather abruptly, a clearly smug tone in his voice as if to lay sole claim for the feat. Now fully relaxed, the red robed figure lounged back into the waitingarms of another skeleton, and delicately placed his hands in a steepled position upon his lap. Seeing their patron so at ease the Zhentarim guards moved their hands from their weapons and began to casually look out in seperate cardinal directions. Arms crossed they grunted and shuffled lightly whilst carrying out a clipped conversation complaining about the heat, humidity, and jungle creatures. 

Yes, it is as the... good man says. And it is an honor to meet someone my lovely daughter considers a friend. Zerakas said after a curt cough to regain his conversational momentum. Reaching out he offered her his hand warmly I do hope youre feeling better from the poison yes?

Pivoting his makeshift skeletal chair, Decimus turned his head to look upon Siward, and tilted it slightly as he spoke To be sure, it is quite a surprise ah Siward was it? Most everything else has tried to eat us. Is this thing your mascot? He lazily pointed a finger towards Bean and her goats general direction making it hard to discern which he meant Im curious. What is so important that a Drow comes crawling all the way from the underdark in the company of seven lackies? What business do the Houses have up here?

Zerakas gave his daughter a confused and concerned looked. 

*Spoiler: Darion*
Show


It takes you a moment to process their accent but you realize the Zhentarim guards are speaking in Thieves Cant and are actively ranking the party members on how lethal they look and their literal looks while occasionally insulting Decimus.

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

Lyndal chose not to engage the necromancer and instead focused her attention on Zerakas's greeting.

"The honor is mine, sir. It's a pleasure." She took the man's offered hand and clasped it warmly.

"Yes, I'm all better now, thank you." She did a quick twirl as if to display her good health. She stopped short though as the man in red questioned Secret's presence.

"Well, she hasn't killed anyone _yet_." She was unaccountably bristly over the stranger's questioning of her companion's reliability.

"We're a team anyway, there are no lackeys here." She was confused as to why he would think that but didn't wish to seem rude.

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean somewhat timidly approached Decimus upon being mentioned, still wary of the skeletons.  Seeing that they seemed to be mostly... temporary furniture, the gnome managed to steel herself a bit, putting on a smile for the strange robed man.

"Oh, there's lots of competition for the position of mascot in our group, Mr. Decimus!  Hopefully I'll take the top spot!  Hee hee hee!  We've fought lots of walking skeletons in this jungle, and they were oh so frightening.  Did you... 'tame' some to serve as your chair, or did you, ah... animate these ones yourself?"

----------


## zabbarot

"There were more than one I would have liked her to kill." Srirak was a bit disappointed. He had expected the drow to be some pointy death machine. So far it had not lived up to the hype.

Srirak let it go and addressed the wizard. "You are of Thay, yes? You have wares? I have collected many <gold... gold bits?>" He slipped into draconic as he tried to recall the word. "Coins!"

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"You needn't worry, father," Aleandrae tried to assure the elder Valhiri. "Secret has yet to give me any reason to believe she is working some nefarious plan."

----------


## Tychris1

*Jungles of Chult
Day 14*

Zerakas gripped his daughter's hand firmly, a tight smile upon his face "I know. You've always had a good head for these things. Runs in the blood." He released a terse breath followed by a light laugh. Looking back at the Red Wizard, the elder Valhiri bowed respectfully, and gestured towards his daughter. "If you don't mind...."

Decimus waved him off as he suddenly stood up from his skeletal chair. His posture changed dramatically, losing its laissez-faire form, and faced down at Bean with his faceless mask. "Half accurate, as usual for those not as skilled in the mystic arts. I destroyed these skeletons as they attempted to ambush us then reconstituted them for my purposes." He placed his hands behind his back and paced over to his third skeleton. Decimus' two luggage loading skeletons began to rapidly arrange and stack the various boxes and chests in a precise manner. <"Well aren't you an astute one, Red Throat.>" He chimed in a smooth and very self satisfied draconic. "I am in fact carrying a myriad of supplies... But sharing them depends on how much coin or bartering material I'm looking at." He placed a single red leather boot upon a pristine black oak box, his sweeping hand instantly cleaning it of any rain water or mud stains with a thin crimson vapor, and cocked his leather strapped face to the side "I do ask that as negotiations take place the casting of spells be limited."

Leading his daughter a few feet off to the side, Zerakas sat down on the ground, cleared out a spot for his daughter, and patted for her to join him. He took her in his arms and began to hug her tightly, curling his right arm over her head, and tucking his head close to hers as he rocked back and forth.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"What's this Decimus fellow got you doing, dad?" Aleandrae asked in a whisper. "I saw his badge. Beshaba is trouble."

----------


## Tychris1

*Jungles of Chult
Day 14*

"Beshaba? What... oh, he asked me to make that to ward off bad luck. Plucked me out of excavating a city in order to excavate a different site and act as a translator. Something about the Death Curse." He responded quietly.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Is he attempting to do something about it," Aleandrae paused for dramatic effect. "Or exploit it?"

"I'm not sure," her father responded.

Aleandrae looked at the elder Valhiri for a moment, weighing her options. She did not want to deceive her father, and yet the man seemed stressed and was probably in a situation he'd rather not be in. "You have to promise not to tell him just in case he _is_ up to no good (you know wizards), but we've been hired to explore Chult and see if we can find or put a stop to whatever is causing the curse. I won't hide that from you, and if Decimus is keeping you by force, we could attempt a rescue. It would be good to have you with us. It's...been a bit of a challenge thus far. Darion almost died when we fought some pterafolk."

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Secret waved off the man's guesses. "O-oh! I'm not in charge, and I didn't come from the Underdark. I'm just an acolyte of Lathander." She knew the drow _had_ Houses, but she wouldn't be able to name any of them except Do'Urden, and that only because she'd heard of Drizz't. Well, according to the Dawnbringers, she'd been taken from a 'Baenrae,' but she didn't know if that was a person, a title, a place, or what. Either way, though, they'd had nothing nice to say about the Zhentarim.

----------


## Tychris1

*Jungles of Chult
Day 14*

"No, it's fine. He hasn't threatened me once. Honestly I'm the only person he's treated with a modicum of decency of the five of us, and seeing what he can do I don't want you to risk yourself. I don't think he's working alone either, I need to get to the bottom of this too, and the inside is my safest bet. If there's anything I can do for you, tell me." Zerakas looked his infernal spawn in the eyes and after a brief nod of his head he broke their cover.

Decimus was in the midst of bartering and negotiations, his skeletons pulling out various tools for display, and he monologued prices and abilities as the other party members began to haggle and surmise. His rapid pace braggadocious flair was halted firmly in its tracks as Secret revealed herself to be a servant of the Morninglord. "You.... A drow. Are a servant of Inspiration's Dawn?"

He broke down into a fit of laughter as the bones and accoutrements on his robes rattled around noisily. 

Steadying himself, he placed both hands on his knees, and tried to straighten himself out before bending over in a second burst of giggles. Patting his pristine crimson robes he gestured towards Secret lazily "I haven't heard that joke since I was a fledgling magus.... Oh, you're serious."

----------


## PepperP.

Lyndal had been following Srirak and the Red Wizard's conversation as she was interested to hear what goods he had for sale.

<"Pardon me, but do you happen to have any chocolate for sale?"> She smiled hopefully as she asked in draconic.

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Secret nodded earnestly. "Very serious! If I work very hard and become an instrument of His will, I might not go to the special hell."

----------


## Tychris1

*Jungles of Chult
Day 14*

I have a bit of a sweet tooth myself. I could part with it for a platinum piece or something just as _sweet_. Decimus said lecherously while Lyndal retorted "I'm afraid I'm all out of sweets, that's why I need the chocolate." 

She smiled coyly to Decimus chagrin. 

Unruffling his proverbial feathers, Decimus once more flashed his purple ring, and presented it in a better light for Secret to examine.

If its an unfortunate afterlife you wish to avoid look no further Madam Secret. If you bear this ring and die your spirit will be sequestered away inside of it safe from whatever terrible fate may await you after death, if you so choose. You can even speak to anyone else who wears the ring in the future and depart for your afterlife at will.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"The best thing you can do is to stay safe," Aleandrae gently chided her father, still whispering. "And I'll do the same. My group seems all right. A couple are a little rough around the edges, but they all appear determined to see the task done. Lyndal and I are watching each other's backs, and we have a guide that knows her way about this jungle. It's dangerous, I know, and prayers for Tymora's luck would be appreciated, but just keep yourself out of trouble and I'll try and do the same. Oh, and if you find yourself in Port Nyanzaru, watch out for Merchant Prince Jobal. He wanted to buy my map of the island from me and after I wouldn't sell, he sent some goons after us that we were forced to kill. He's probably still sore about that and knows at least Lyndal and myself by name. Our allies in town are Merchant Prince Wakanga, and Madame Gertrude Silvane, in case you need someone to contact. Now, we should probably see to our respective groups before your employer gets nosy."

----------


## Tychris1

*The Jungles of Chult
Day 15
6 Days of Rations Left
7 Days of Repellent Left*

Saying their good byes the Valhiri family begrudgingly separate once more with sworn oaths to stay out of trouble and survive in the sweltering hellscape of the jungle. Currency is exchanged, food and magical items are given, and the Red Wizard of Thay leaves upon his skeletal palanquin smugly assured that he had made a fair bit of coin in this dangerous jungle at zero risk. Darion spends the night practicing with his newly purchased Electrum blade, feeling its studded leather pommel hum and vibrate as he steps in one space to the next, and with a gentle tuck into its sheath mental faculties click together to reveal its true purpose. He splatters a mosquito midflight, his fingers moving before his brain can fully process the action, and feels time itself warp and wobble around him. Setting watch for the night in their valley, the party falls to restful sleep, and awakens to an incredibly hot and rainless day. 

The ground, now dryer than the day hence proves solid beneath their feet, and the party rushes forth with utmost haste to the River Soshenstar where the ostensibly "Righteous" camp of armed and armored humanoids lived according to Gertrude's map. Cutting a swath through hundred degree weather, splashing themselves with collected rain water all the while, the eight intrepid adventurers emulate what they would have looked like the day prior; Soaking wet and slightly tired.

And yet their extraneous effort proves fruitful as they blaze through the jungle and emerge from the canopy early in the day to a most disturbing sight. Where you had thought there would be life instead you find only devastation as you come upon an abandoned riverside camp strewn with wreckage. The tents are moldy and tattered, and all the permanent structures appear to have burned to the ground. Two intact rowboats are tied off to a short dock.

North of the camp is a ridge, built into which is an 80-foot-tall stone statue carved to look like a man with a crocodile on his back. Between the statues feet is a stone archway leading to a dark tunnel. To the left of the statue is a crude animal pen with a small, panicked bird running around inside it. There are no other signs of life.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


If you have anything you want to retroactively buy from Decimus at half again prices you can state so in the OOC and deduct your gold as fitting by the end of October 18th. 

You can also check the Roll20 to see "Camp Righteous" in its full glory and your tokens for moving around and investigating things as you see fit.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"What...happened here?" Aleandrae murmured, aghast at the destruction on display before them. Not content to merely ask, the Bard went about exploring the camp in an effort to turn up any clues.

*Spoiler: Investigation!*
Show

(1d20+4)[*20*]

----------


## PepperP.

Lyndal shook her head in bewilderment, the small decorative beads in her hair jingling in agreement.

"A fire? Invasion?" She spied the large hole and went to peer into it.

"Through here? That'd be my guess but who knows!"

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Stepping gingerly upon the ashes, Siward slowly pulled his sword from its scabbard. 

*"Simple invaders would not have been so kind as to bury the bodies.  Knowing this jungle, the dead may well be waiting to greet us - be wary."*

Following behind Lyndal, Siward broke from the sorceress as they passed the tunnel, intent on investigating the large circular tents at the center of the camp.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Siward will investigate the two big tents.

(1d20+1)[*8*]

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean entered the devastated camp, making a soft whimpering sound.  Spying the bird, Bean moved up close to the creature's pen, and tried to speak to it.
"Hello there, you poor thing.  It's okay, we're not going to harm you.  What happened here?  Where is everybody?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Charisma check to try and seduce the bird: (1d20+4)[*10*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp Righteous
Day 15
6 Days of Rations Left
7 Days of Repellant Left*

Splitting up and searching the grounds of the devastated Camp Righteous, the party began their investigation in earnest, and came to many disturbing conclusions. Roosting through the dwellings of soldier's tents Darion found them all slashed and carved through with a variety of claws and swords. Mildew and jungle rot over time has left them on the point of disintegration, a fact readily evident to him as he brushes against one, and promptly watches it crumble before his eyes. Occasionally the earth has been disturbed from spot to spot betwixt the deployed tents, the markings upon it a clear sign to the Rogue that someone buried atleast some of the dead or some of their possessions below. What few fabrics, scraps of rusted metal, and other worn out useless possessions he could sift through seemed to indicate that this camp was owned by the Order of the Gauntlet; A highly religious, righteous, tightly knit, and organized knightly order famous throughout Faerun.  

To the east Azaka, Bean, and Secret inquired to the small flightless bird. Panicked as it was, Bean began to soothe it with word and gesture, and attracted the creature over to within breathing distance of each other. <"Got stuck. Mom go. Tall people come, bury things, tall people leave. Little people come, little people go in there, little people run. Let me go now? Let me out let me out."> The Axe Beak hatchling indicated towards the massive stone statue with its prominent natural weapon before once more pushing against the gate. 

Lyndal and Jack stared at the precipice of the stone building, the only thing seemingly unharmed amidst all this chaos, and quickly realized why. It hadn't seemed like anyone had used or entered this structure in months potentially years. Cobwebs and dust choked the entire entrance and made looking further into the open hallway near impossible. But from what the Pirate and Dragon Sorceress could see it seemed to go on a steep upward slope for atleast twenty feet. Carvings and reliefs along the steps and base seemed to indicate that this was some sort of spiritual structure or shrine of some sort. Small inlets and niches carved throughout would have been used for leaving offerings but now only held cobwebs and moisture. The ceiling of the cave yawned before them, the two ladies turning their heads slightly to gaze at its top, and saw that it was twenty five feet high. Mud, creepers, and inblown leaves swarmed around them like a living carpet of filth.

Sniffing the air with his keen reptilian ranger nostrils Srirak made his way around the outskirts and the perimeter of the camp, spying nothing of note inside the rowboats save tools with which to operate them, and came upon a smell most foul. Lurking over quietly to the pitched up wooden constructs, Srirak braced himself, turned around the corner and peered inside the wooden box. The foul smell was nearly unbearable this close as he stepped inside and found nothing of interest behind a hole in the ground. A latrine dug up by the ostensible knights here, Srirak almost abandoned the site when another scent became apparent amidst the feces and waste abundantly around him. Rotting flesh. Peering down the hole he spots a dead templar, encased in a suit of scale mail, clutching a warhammer, and trapped amidst fetid waste. It would seem to the Lizardfolk that like most other humans this one had their courage fail during whatever battle transpired here, hide in the latrine, and got stuck before dying of some natural cause. 

Marching up the small hill Aleandrae entered the burned out wreckage of what she quickly pieced together was some sort of partially built shrine to Torm. A silver and electrum holy symbol of Torm (50 gp to her keen adventuring eyes) hanging from a wooden peg along the shrines still standing inner wall was proof enough for her. Shattered glass, bent metal, and the streak marks of flame alongside her own bardic deduction quickly answered how the fire started as a single unused lamp still waited to be overturned and join the rest of its shattered brethren amidst the rubble around her. Whether it was deliberate arson or an accident she couldn't precisely say but the fire resistant archeologist was certain that the flames started within the shrine itself and was most likely the first thing to be hit in the chaos. 

Pressing forth to the more well maintained and constructed tents, Siward entered the first one and found it sadly barren. Its entirely empty nature was not entirely lost on the Nobleman however and given how well the material seemed to fare compared to its northern counterparts he was certain that this must have been the command centers of whoever lived here previously and were in good enough condition to be taken down and repurposed if need be. Stepping into the souther tent Siward found it almost identically abandoned, though as he flipped over an unkempt and quickly looted bed he suddenly found himself much less isolated. Two snakes had made nest within the tent, interrupted amidst the act of mating, their pitch black scales granting them a level of invisibility to the island dwellers eyes, and they bared their fangs at the intruder before sinking them into his thighs.

*Spoiler: Siward*
Show


You get bitten twice and take 3 piercing damage. Siward must also make 2 constitution saves and you guessed it roll for initiative.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

His muscles trembling against the poison coursing through them, Siward unleashed a savage cry as he was assailed.

"Get off me you filthy beasts!"

He attempted to smash the southernmost snake into the ground before impaling it upon his sword.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Athletics: (1d20+5)[*22*]

Attack: (1d20+5)[*18*]
Advantage?: (1d20+5)[*22*]

Damage: (1d8+3)[*10*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp Righteous
Day 15
6 Days of Rations Left
7 Days of Repellant Left*

With a mighty swing of his sword Siward watched the black scaled devil to his right explode in a shower of viscera. His remaining nuisance sunk its fangs in deeper yet the bearded northerner's mighty heart paid it no mind and with a resounding clang of his shield sent the creature flying. Prone on its back the serpent's hiss of pain was cut drastically short as Siward drove his  blade through it and quickly gutted the length of the creature. Sweating, bleeding, and ragged from the attack he found himself once more alone in the looted and empty tent.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Breathing heavily as the last of the foreign weakness left his body, Siward sheathed his sword and took up the remains.  Stepping back into the sweltering jungle air, he hefted his prize before throwing them into the bird's pen.

"If the vermin have moved in, I suspect whatever happened here has long passed."

Taking notes of the bleeding punctures along his thighs,  the barbarian attempted to wipe them clean with a fresh kerchief.

"I fear I may require some assistance."

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Pocketing the holy symbol and making a mental note to sell it later, Aleandrae then carefully grabbed the lantern. Purely by impulse, for the thing was worthless...but still. One never knows. Satisfied with her search of the ruined building, she retreated into the open area, centered herself, and began to search for any magical auras in the vicinity. As she approached the entrance to the temple, she stopped near Lyndal and frowned. "This was built to honor some local folk hero of the Chultans back then," she explained. "It's several centuries old and that area there is trapped. Divination and abjuration magic, but I've got a trained eye for these things. Darion's specialty though. Best wait for him before you walk inside so we don't all die," she added, sounding rather cheerful.

----------


## PepperP.

Lyndal quickly straightened from peering into the dark temple at Aleandrae's warning.

"I was only looking!" She gave the temple a last wary glance and looked to the others.

"Anyone find anything interesting. Besides snakes?"

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean crouched down on her heels near the terror bird chick, cooing in a strange language that nobody else could make any sense of.
"Of course I'll let you free, you poor dear!  Could you point out where the two-legs buried things?  I would appreciate it ever so much.  Are you hungry?"

Bean began to fiddle with the cage gate, hoping she could get it open.  
"Does anybody have any meat on them?  This little bird could probably use a morsel." she said in Common to her companions.

----------


## Nefarion Xid

Darion stuck his head in long enough to assure himself that Siward wasn't going to die of gangrene, fidgeting with his new knife as if he expected someone to point to a monster to impale.

"I heard 'traps'." He pointed the blade casually at Aleandrae. "Show me."

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Yes, traps," the Bard confirmed, taking a step back from the dagger with an upraised hand. "There," she said, pointing at the appropriate location in the entrance to the temple. "Some sort of abjuration magic. So, despite what I said, at least it probably won't kill you if you don't disable it, yeah? I have the utmost confidence in your ability."

After pointing out the trap to Darion, Aleandrae showed Lyndal the holy symbol she'd recovered. "Torm, apparently. Should fetch a small purse of gold if we sell it to the right folks. Just for metal content alone. Also found a rusty lantern."

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp Righteous
Day 15
6 Days of Rations Left
7 Days of Repellant Left*

As Bean frees the fledgling Axe Beak it scoops up the offered snake meat and runs to her joyfully. Rubbing its head against her, it chewed on the gutted snakes messily, and cawed many thanks whilst spilling blood all over. Gobbling its food it went about the camp clawing up various points of earth inbetween stopping to sniff or tilt its head this way and that. Seemingly finished indicating the buried objects the Axe Beak Hatchling waves a single stumpy feather energetically and squawks "Thanks short green girl!" before running off alongside the river towards the jungle.

----------


## zabbarot

*Srirak*

"Blech." Srirak shook his head at the corpse and backed out of the latrine. "Not today! I am not being covered in s**t again." He looked around until he spotted the rest congregating around the base of the statue, then headed their way.

"I have found one of the knights. He is being dead for long time." He eyed the rest of the group, then added "I am thinking I saw gold." He smiled to himself. Humans would definitely take care of it now. If there was anything important down there they would dig it up.

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp Righteous
Day 15
6 Days of Repellant Left
7 Days of Rations Left*

Spurred on by the prospect of finding traps Darion ventured forth into the House of Man and Crocodile. Quickly spotting the telltale signs of a floor that wouldn't remain a floor for very long, the thief marked its hazardous spots with a trickling of red chalk, and proceeded ahead through the cobwebs and mud of the temple's entrance. He stopped at the edge of the pit trap, just in time to notice a slit in the wall, then another, and another and another. Pulling out pitons he jammed them into each hole, locking the blades in with hard wrought metal, and got his morning shave in when one of the blades proved slightly too strong. With the trap disarmed he stood before a seven foot high ledge that opened up to a terrace. He flashed his mirror overhead and swept the terrace with his eyes. Spotting a four by four pattern of tiles and another seven foot high ledge at the end of the terrace he quickly left the temple in a fit of inspiration. What transpired was a rapid series of Darion rushing in and out of the temple, throwing rocks, brandishing sticks, and placing down stones in precise locations. Once half of the floor was searched for traps and a safe pathway through half of the terrace had been deduced Siward offered his services and with a single leap surged to the other ledge and grabbed a hold of it. Pulling himself up onto the thin ledge the Islander was presented with a wooden door, the same four by four pattern etched onto it, and no discernible handle or latch to open it. Three tiles glowed softly, following mostly in the same path as he had walked across the terrace below, and once the path was followed by Aleandrae the full safe route was illuminated and exposed to the Barbarian. The wooden door proved difficult to open, thunderous eruptions booming off of it, and threatening to throw the adventurers down onto the flaming trap below (Successfully in the case of Aleandrae) but after a series of trial, error, and discussing the tale of Man and Crocodile that this temple was in honor to Srirak devised of a method to open the door once he had returned with a relatively coerced crocodile. 

Riding it through the temple, Srirak set off none of the traps despite the crocodiles blundering nature, and with Azaka's aid safely placated the beast and left it to sunbathe and splash in the waters of the River Soshenstar. Hopping on Srirak's back, the two native born Chultans looked upon the devilish door, and Srirak pressed the bottom two glowing tiles in sequential order. Waiting with baited breath the Lizardfolk warned Azaka not to falter in execution as the Chultan Woman carefully pressed a single finger against the third glowing tile. Then the fourth. And then the door slowly swung open.

Creaking open the wooden puzzle door revealed a room that didn't seem to have visitors in it for centuries. The floor of this dusty, 40-foot-high, 20-foot-wide chamber is littered with dinosaur bones and ruined sacrificial weapons. Webs stretch from the walls to a 30-foot-tall central pillar, coiled around which is a narrow stone staircase, its steps covered with dust. Carved into the pillar are reliefs of a man carrying a crocodile. The reliefs follow the stairs to the top of the pillar, on which sits a large, beautiful, ceramic jug.

----------


## Nefarion Xid

Using the awesome power of friendship and teamwork, Srirak and Darion ascended the steps to retrieved the jug. At the top they switched places and Darion carried his lizardman bro back down the stairs with the grace of many elves!

"I can't believe my first stupid suggestion worked. This sets a dangerous precedent!"

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp Righteous
Day 15*

In the House of Man and Crocodile, Darion and Srirak worked their way single file back the safe way they had made, and rejoined their party in full as the sun began its slow descent towards the horizon in the distance. Aleandrae, now resuscitated, began to tend to her own wounds, and had almost healed away all of the blunt force trauma she suffered when blasted away from the door. Walking down the steps, Darion is first to notice a low noise in the distance, and then everyone standing outside the Chultan Shrine is bombarded with the shrill sound of horns and the screeching of birds and other wildlife.

To the north and east, you all see the the tree line shaking violently.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


You have 1 round before whatever is running through the forest comes upon you.

Also, you're now level 3.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Oh, no," groaned the Bard, still smarting from the trap she and Srirak had tripped. "And I'm just about tapped out." Quickly, Aleandrae brought out her lucky coin, kissed it, and whispered a prayer to Tymora. Then she drew her bow and fitted an arrow loosely to the string. "Whatever it is, it's big," she muttered, pointing out the obvious. "Stand and fight, hide, or run?"

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

Her body quivered with tension as she stood indecisive as whatever it was that was headed there way drew closer.

"An ambush is both?"

----------


## Nefarion Xid

"Hide behind the feet." Darion gestured back to the monument. "We can retreat into the shrine if necessary and use the traps to our advantage."

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Standing near the base of the temple, Bean created an illusory 'extension' of the base of the masonry, hiding within much as she did the fake boulder when the t-rex showed up.
"There's plenty of room to hide in this illusion!  This is very exciting!"

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Watching as Bean conjured her boulder, Siward nodded in approval.

*"A fine idea, Bean.  Keep our numbers hidden until we know whether this be friend or foe.  I shall draw their attention and attempt to reason with them, should they be in a mood for parley."*

With that, Siward readied his shield and moved away from the illusory stone, well within view of whatever approached.

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp Righteous
Day 15*

For a second the camp was calm. Bean placed her illusory boulder down as the majority of the party scuttled to get underneath it and pretend as if the House of Man and Crocodile had simply collapsed. Though the sun was in the process of setting, there was still light enough for the bearded northman to make out something large in the trees before him, and viciously it came forth. A violent sight unseen to many in the party save Secret who recognized the creature as Nasty Boy, or atleast the same species as Nasty Boy. Potentially related though with the blur it was hard to tell. The blur of sunlight also made it hard to make out for her whether it was one or two, though for Siward it was obvious that they were a pair, and they were rapidly barreling towards him and Azaka. Lathanders Last Light provided divine providence and confusing sights. 

To the south east cresting over the hill the rapid distressed cawing of birds and the stamping of feet became unbearable. A chorus of axe beaks sliced through a patch of vines, a storm of dirt kicked up in their arrival, and they glared down at Jack with animalistic scrutiny.

"So, Diplomacy?" Azaka turned her head to Siward and even with a mask on he could hear the mocking grin in her voice.

*Spoiler: Giant Carnivorous Combat*
Show


See the Roll20 for your representative map. 8 Axe Beaks have emerged from the south east and 2 Allosaurus' have emerged from the north. 

First to go is Secret, Srirak, and Aleandrae.

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp Righteous
Day 15*

Smashing through the rotted and wilting tents the pair of dinosaurs left nothing but smashed earth in their wake and leapt through the air to devour their chosen prey. Rushing out from the cover of an illusory boulder, Srirak clashed blade against claw with the towering beast, and though he inflicted no wounds his timely arrival seemed to confuse the beasts into missing wildly. Pulling back her bow string, Aleandrae felt the wind pull gently against her arm to steady it, and struck true as if blessed by Tymora herself. Azaka tried to dance between the creatures swinging appendages, growling to activate the mask once more, and found herself swatted in the face for her attempt at magic. Along the River Soshenstar, Friend Crocodile finished his bathing, and rapidly waddled to Srirak's side flanking the taller beast.

*Spoiler: Damage!*
Show


The Allosaurus crew whiffs as does Srirak, but Aleandrae strikes true for 7 piercing damage. 

Azaka casts Animal Friendship but the dinosaur shakes it off and Crocodile Friend dashes during his turn.

Everyone else is up to bat.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Face to face with a pair of titanic foes, Siward seemed oddly calm.  Interposing his shield between himself and their flailing limbs, he drew his sword and looked up towards the sky.  Then began to scream.  It started low at first, a simple battle cry, but as it grew something new flickered into life behind Siward's eyes.  The blade of his sword began to glow in response, at as his voice finally reached its limits the metal flashed, and burst into flame.  Clutching a lance of blazing light, Siward struck out at the dinosaur before him.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Siward enters a rage!  He then swings against the dinosaur within reach.

Attack: (1d20+5)[*23*]

Damage: (1d8+5)[*7*]
Radiant Damage: (1d6+1)[*2*]

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

From the perspective of the allosauruses, a bolt of sickly green light blasted out of the boulder wedged between the titanic statue's feet.  It was merely Bean, hurling an eldritch blast at the dino she could most clearly see.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Bean will shoot the left-most dinoguy with an eldritch blast, yo.
Attack: (1d20+6)[*17*]
Force damage: (1d10+4)[*12*]

----------


## Nefarion Xid

Darion sighed something about his plan to retreat into the temple, but leapt into action anyway.

*Spoiler: Screw you, Left Dinosaur*
Show

(1d20+6)[*26*]
(1d4+4)[*8*] damage
(2d6)[*5*] sneaky damage

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Secret grit her teeth and chanted out the call for Sacred Flame once again.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Dexterity Save vs. (1d8)[*5*] damage

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp Righteous
Day 15*

As Secret released an incantation to bathe the Allosaurus in holy light the creature squealed in pain, its black scales melting and contorting oddly at the twilight's light. Rushing forward the Axe Beaks performed a feathery power slide down the sheer rock face, and sprung off from its base in a rapid onslaught. Their swinging heads and huge muscular frames rendered the nearly ruined latrines to nothing but shattered splinters and chunks of discarded wood. Rapidly turning the corner of the House of Man and Crocodile the first of the Axe Beaks descended upon Jack and cawed violently. To the North, strange noises could be heard, and between the thrashing appendages of the Allosaurus the party members engaged with it saw a peculiar sight. 

A wooden mask, carved in the shape of a snarling crocodile, and bobbing from side to side behind the latrine in the distance. Followed by another wooden mask sticking out of the shrubbery, then another, and another. Puny creatures all adorned with carved wooden masks of various colorings and modifications peering at the party from a distance. Voices could be easily heard coming from them as they seemingly butcher any attempt at subtly moving in, rustling the undergrowth vigorously during their espionage, and breaking several branches along the way. 

*Spoiler: Srirak*
Show


You understand their speech to be Goblin. They're actively readying their aim and trying to take sniping positions, as being dictated by their very fervent crocodile masked leader you identify as Yokka purely due to his instructions consisting of "Yokka kill tall things. Yokka take treasure! Quiet, quiet. Aim like Yokka yeah! Followed by a chorus of mumbled assents and muffled high pitched squeals.


*Spoiler: Everyone*
Show


The Allosaurus fails his save and takes the Radiant damage. Secret, Aleandrae, and Srirak are back at the top of initiative before the Allosaurus can go again. The Axe Beaks dash to their current positions and Yokka and his crew dash into cover and brutalize their stealth checks miserably only managing to hide from Secret due to her Sunlight Sensitivity.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Aleandrae popped out from the statue and glanced to the north where the voices came from. Seeing their masks through the vegetation, Aleandrae fished out a chip of mica, held it up, and uttered a few arcane words. That done, she ducked back inside.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Shatter on the noted spot on the Roll20 map. DC 14 Constitution save or they take (3d8)[*12*] thunder damage. Half on a save.

----------


## Jade_Tarem

*Secret*

Secret decided to duplicate Aleandrae's tactic, darting out long enough to target the most distant enemy and then back inside.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Second verse, same as the first.

(1d8)[*8*] Radiant damage, save for none.

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp Righteous
Day 15*

As a deafening explosion tore through the tiny creatures ranks their shattered bodies proved instantly recognizable as goblinoids. Splintered wood, splattered blood, and cries of pain scattered throughout the air before being inconsequentially drowned by the mournful roar of the lone Allosaurus. Back wracked with holy energies the creature looked down at its slain companion then up to the creature most covered in its blood. Roaring at Darion the hulking beast whipped its tail around and bolted away from Azaka who quickly cut at its tendon. Quickly kicking up a dirt storm the honker let loose another slavering roar as it rushed full bore at the Rogue. 

Reactively Darion threw up a ward of magical energy interposing the creatures sweeping talon with his fleshy body. Though the magic was solid as stone the creature was still borne of terrifying circumstance and with arms built like tree trunks it swept into the barrier and slammed Darion against his own magical shield. Sidewinded, it was all he could manage to stay upright, and the Rogue was soon face to mouth with the enraged beast. Its blood drenched teeth found no purchase in him however, as the creature chewed around the edges of his magical ward, and in this compromised state found itself assaulted by Azaka and Friend Crocodile. Lunging upon its side Friend Crocodile grabbed the Allosaurus by its neck and sunk its teeth in for a crushing repositioning. Dragging the slightly larger dinosaur with it Friend Crocodile waddled backwards towards the river and the environment it most naturally wished to devour this writhing lashing roaring monster in. Taking the opportunity to strike without provocation Azaka slashed into the Allosaurus' stomach before dashing off towards the goblin hunting party.

"Can't let them open fire!" She grunted out just as she dodged the narrow biting teeth of the Allosaurus' random flailing biting.

*Spoiler: Damage*
Show


Azaka AoO's the Allosaurus and wounds it as it moves away from her to pounce on Darion. Darion is struck by the Allosaurus and though he casts Shield it smashes through his shield and deals 9 slashing damage. He passes his strength saving throw to remain standing and his shield protects him from the Dinosaur's crushing jaws. 

Friend Crocodile then bites the Allosaurus, grappling it in its jaws, and restraining the creature in a death grip before dragging back 10 feet towards the River Soshenstar. Azaka Stormfang swings at the restrained Allosaurus, hitting it both times, and then runs off towards the Goblins as the Allosaurus fails to bite her in an Attack of Opportunity.

Lyndal and Darion are up.

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

Shocked by the hordes of enemies on either side, Lyndal unleashed several scorching rays of flame into the flock of axe-beaks and watched with some satisfaction as one fell to the ground in a singed heap.

"I got one, whoop!"

----------


## Nefarion Xid

"That's great kid! Don't get cocky!" Darion shouted automatically to Lyn. He then sheathed his dagger and produced his whip to split an axebeak across the throat.

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp Righteous
Day 15*

Scrambling in different directions the Goblin Raiders scattered rapidly whilst simultaneously readying their longbows. Leaping from the latrine he had previously used for cover Yokka began to sling insults and crude racial slurs in Goblin in tandem with the hewing of his scimitar. The first downward slash on Azaka was quick and graceful yet the ending point caused it to sink into the dirt. Undeterred the Goblin Warrior pulled up with all of his might and hacked off another showering of blood. All the while Srirak could hear him demanding the treasure of Man and Crocodile. 

Or he would if he weren't so focused on the hail of arrows streaming through the air. The masked Goblins yowled and yipped excitedly as they blanketed the battlefield with tiny sharp garbage. Retrofitted barbs, stolen or repurposed bits of metal, and stones sharpened to a razors flat whizzed through the air with deadly accuracy. One Goblin climbed atop the trampled remains of a tent and skewered one of the eyes of Friend Crocodile, while two more found purchase in Srirak's scaley flesh, and the other clattered harmlessly off of Darion's second twisting shield of distorted reality. Conjuring forth a barrier of faintly glowing red scales Lyndal attempted to bolster herself against the three Goblins targeting her but felt the piercing pain of a gut wound shoot throughout her body.

Amidst the carnage Siward feels the piercing of arrow heads and the shattering of wood through the air yet experiences no pain or lasting injury. As an arrow scarcely grazes over Jack's leather armor she quickly rolls to the previously Axe Beak occupied pen and lets loose two bolts in rapid succession. The first strikes a goblin who had barely survived Aleandrae's shattering notes and puts the tiny creature to rest, the bolt piercing its gut unceremoniously, and causing the creature to vainly grab at the missile during its last moments. The second however finds purchase directly in the unharmed goblins heart and shoots out through the other side in gory praise of Tymora. She can almost faintly hear a voice in the back of her subconscious whispering praise.

*Spoiler: Damage*
Show


Friend Crocodile gets critted in the face. Srirak gets hit twice and takes 12 piercing damage. Jack takes 3 piercing damage and Lyndal takes 8 piercing damage from a single arrow each. Darion is struck but deflects the arrow with his shield spell. Siward avoids the arrows.

Yokka engages Azaka in melee and cuts her twice.

Bean, Jack, and Siward are up.

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Darting out from the illusory stone and the titanic statue's feet, Bean quickly glanced north and south, assessing the mounting chaos all around them.  Remembering the baby bird she had helped free, Bean did not wish to cause the larger birds harm.  Instead she waved a hand towards the large group of goblins, particularly the ones near Azaka.
"Take a nap!" she shouted, showering them with fey magic.

She then darted back between the safety of solid and illusory rock.

*Spoiler*
Show


SLEEPY PEEPS, targeting some 6 goblins.
HP: (7d8)[*29*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Rushing towards the oncoming flock of terrorbirds, Siward bellowed as he went.

*"Attend to the goblins and their prey!  I'll carve up these fowl without delay!"*

His forward rush ended as his shield struck the nearest axebeak, seeking to topple it from its taloned perch.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Shield bash on the axebeak: (1d20+5)[*12*]
Advantage: (1d20+5)[*13*]

Attack: (1d20+5)[*14*]
Advantage(?): (1d20+5)[*15*]

Damage: (1d8+5)[*7*]
Radiant Damage: (1d6+1)[*2*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp Righteous
Day 15*

Toppled on its side the Axe Beak's squawks for aid were instantaneously answered by a stampede of pounding talons surging over and around it. The pack of giant feathery beasts swarmed over Siward, nicking his limbs, cutting his face, and kicking repeatedly against his shield. Though the Barbarian stood resolutely against the thundering kick he could now truly feel the danger of battle wash over him in a purifying stream of sweat and blood. Demolishing through the command tent, the westernmost Axe Beak lost itself for a moment, twisting inside of its blinding tarp, and then sliced its way free in a single whipping motion of its blue feathered head. The hewing motion was great enough to fell lesser trees, a fact Darion was all to uncomfortably acquainted with as it skid across his shield, and failed to do him harm by a razor-beak edge. Stalking across the exterior of the House of Man and Crocodile a lone Axe Beak glared at the Dragon Sorceress who had roasted their kin and lunged forward with a crushing headbutt that shattered through her shield. Its massive curved beak raked through her flesh with ease eliciting a cry of joy from the few goblins who still remained conscious after Bean's slumbering spell.

*Spoiler: Damage*
Show


Siward takes 3 slashing damage after resistance.

Lyndal takes 9 slashing damage.

Darion's shield blocks an Axe Beak attack.

Back to Aleandrae, Srirak, and Secret.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Lyndal!" Aleandrae called her friend's name as she was wounded by the axe beak. She thrust forward with her rapier and quickly cast her remaining healing spell on Lyndal.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rapier vs the axe beak in Lyndal's face: (1d20+4)[*8*]
Damage: (1d8+2)[*6*]

Healing Word: (1d4+4)[*5*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp Righteous
Day 15*

Fueled by the power of Lathander's light in its dying few blissful minutes Secret reached her charcoal hand out of the illusory boulder and gripped the final rays of day. Grabbing forward with both hands she wiped towards the Axe Beak before her and saw the creature squawk in pain before crumpling instantly. With her one hand still clenched she swiped with the other and saw the angry, hateful, and malevolent energy from the thrashing Allosaurus' eyes flee to be replaced with the still calmness of death. Feeling the creature no longer struggling against it Friend Crocodile released its grip on the deceased dinosaur and chucked it to the side like a nobleman unimpressed by his afternoon dinner. Waddling forward it grabbed the leg of the nearest Axe Beak and began to slowly chew and drag the flailing bird towards the river. 

Covered in a light spattering of blood Azaka traded insults with Yokka in Chultan, her curved blade first catching on his repurposed oar handle shield, and then finally twisting around it to deal a brutal horizontal cut across his face. 

*Spoiler: Damages*
Show


Secret feels the holy spirit of Lathander flow through her and performs a miracle! Twinned Mindspike deals 22 damage to the remaining Allosaurus and the Axe Beak threatening her, Lyndal, and Aleandrae. 

Azaka swings at Yokka the Snarling Crocodile and hits once while Friend Crocodile begins the Death Roll setup with an Axe Beak.

Lyndal and Darion are up.

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp Righteous
Day 15*

<"Gyah, what's this?!?"> Yokka looked around him as his Goblinoid Ranged Support suddenly started exploding or falling asleep. Fuming he pulled back his foot and slammed it into the back of the head of the nearest goblin to him. <"No sleep! Wake them, Charging Boar! Treasure mine, mine!"> Ducking underneath one of Azaka's swipes he pulled his mask back, blew a raspberry directly into her mask, and did a full body slide between her legs. Rounding around the animal pen Yokka laughed in glee as arrows soared over his head and struck Azaka twice in her head and once in her scimitar wielding arm. Staggered, the Chultan guide began to lurch forward towards the ground. 

Flipping over behind Jack he brought his scimitar down in a crashing motion that if left unimpeded would cleave the back of the pirate's armor free. As fate would have it it was infact impeded by Jack's nimble blade, the clang of metal ringing through the air, and the scimitars curved paths to the side. Her fancy swordsmanship was rewarded by yet more arrows flying through the air and striking her before being chased after by yet another Goblin bounding through the pen (this one with a mask like a carnivorous plant). 

"Surrender! Yokka win!" He shouted to Jack in incredibly broken common with his oar shield held up to her like a strange tiny knight.

All the while in the background the once slumbering goblins scampered to pick up their weapons as they stumbled from off the ground and plowed head first into each other in efforts to undo the slumbering magics. 

*Spoiler: Damages*
Show


Azaka gets crit twice and shot once regularly. 

Jack gets crit but parries the crit so takes 2 slashing damage and then gets shot for 7 piercing damage.

Yokka kicks a goblin in the back of the head, awakening him, and they start to shake each other wake.

Siward, Bean, and Jack are up.

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Popping out once more, and seeing how ineffective her sleep spell was, Bean ceased concentrating on her illusion.  Instead, she placed the Evil Eye upon the goblin leader, cursing him with misfortune.  However, just as she fired her baneful blast, the wily villain grabbed the other nearby goblin, using him as a living shield!  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Hexing Yokka; he'll take disadvantage on STR checks, let's say.
Then comes the blast: (1d20+6)[*18*]
Force damage: (1d10+4)[*11*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

The barbarian was conflicted.  Behind him, an enemy champion was running roughshod over his allies.  His burning blood yearned for so worthy a challenge, but even so he would not abandon his brother Srirak to the mercy of charging Axebeaks.

*"Withdraw, Srirak, and tend to your wounds!  These birds are nothing!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Shield bashing the same one: (1d20+5)[*22*]
Advantage: (1d20+5)[*19*]

Attack: (1d20+5)[*9*]
Advantage (?): (1d20+5)[*9*]

Damage: (1d8+5)[*10*]
Radiant Damage: (1d6+1)[*5*]

----------


## BladeofObliviom

Jack watched the goblin underling's body crumple underneath Bean's blast, body little more than a shield for this Yokka character. She saw the opening, in the momentary distraction: A bulging blood vessel just behind the mask.

"Always about the captain, isn't it?"

With a muttered prayer to Tymora, she twirled her weapon into the opening, silencing the Goblin in an instant as she stepped through the ensuing shower of gore, dashing along the pen's edge to Azaka's side. She dove into place, and fired upon the first goblin to catch her eye, skewering it through the vitals: Just one more casualty. The pain was distracting, but she'd live. Azaka, on the other hand...

...Actually, Azaka wasn't dying either, the arrows seeming to push themselves out of her body, the wounds already halfway shut. Mysterious, though welcome, Jack supposed. She couldn't let herself be distracted by that, though. Too many enemies still around.

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp Righteous
Day 15*

With so many of their kin slain the Axe Beaks fluttered their wings hysterically and ran from the Lizardfolk and Humans in a dizzying dirtstorm. Wrenching itself free the chewed on Axe Beak ran from Friend Crocodile and barely fluttered over its snapping reaction. Disappointed at its lack of fresh food the Charmed Croc waddled over to a Goblin and tried to bite the terrified creature, but only managed to boop the small humanoid, and cause it to urinate. 

Staggering to her feet, Azaka dropped her scimitar on the ground, and used her now free hand to pull the two arrows from her head. Nocking them on her longbow she shot them back at the Goblins who targeted her and pierced one straight through the gut felling it in a singular strike. She wiped at the blood on her head while groaning out Mawp.... mawp... mawp. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


The Axe Beaks disengage and run or otherwise escape their bondage. Friend Crocodile misses his AoO and his main attack while Azaka shoots her arrows back and lands one, though it is a felling shot.

Lyndal, Darion, Secret, Srirak, and Aleandrae are up.

----------


## Nefarion Xid

Darion spared a moment to give Lyn an affectionate smile before sprinting across the battlefield where he split a goblin's skull with his whip.

"Eat ****," he warned the rest of them without enthusiasm.

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp Righteous
Day 15
20 Days of Rations Left
7 Days of Repellent Left*

As the Axe Beaks continued to flee back from whence they came Secret and Lyndal let loose a combined hail of sorcerous might and slayed most of the remaining goblin raiders. For a moment it seemed like they were preparing themselves for a final suicide charge, their legs locked in place, and their weapons clutched tightly in tiny orange fists. Then they turned 180 degrees and ran at a full sprint away from the party. Two of the living goblins disappeared totally into the foliage, their voices swallowed up by the ambient jungle noises, and all trace of them disappeared at a casual glance. The third one however merely clung behind a tree awkwardly, their whole body shaking violently, and the quiet sound of them muttering emanated from the rustling tree branches. 

Now placated, Friend Crocodile began to rip into one of the dead Axe Beaks and drag it back to the river for gory consumption. Finally the sun set over the horizon and twilight took a hold of Camp Righteous. The air was still, the enemies beaten, and the shadowed House of Man and Crocodile loomed over the now totally obliterated Camp Righteous like a haughty god. Furiously wiping herself clean, Azaka looked to the other party members, pulled her ripped clothing into a semblance of decency, and said "I'm going to go for a walk. I'll be back in the morning."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Combat has ended! The Axe Beaks continue to dash away, the Goblins are sprinting away quietly and one of them ****ed up. You can pursue if you wish but it'll just be an ability check since they're so badly routed.

Inside of the Crocodile Jug you find 300 GP worth of diamond fragments.


*Spoiler: Aleandrae*
Show



Excavating the corpse of the Templar amidst the dung, dirt, and disgusting things dared not said Aleandrae cleans it up enough to find:
A suit of ruined Scale Mail
A Warhammer in functioning condition
10 rubies worth 10 gp each.


*Spoiler: Crocodile Jug (After experimenting with it for an hour in close contact)*
Show


This ceramic jug appears to be able to hold a gallon of liquid and weighs 12 pounds whether full or empty. Sloshing sounds can be heard from within the jug when it is shaken, even if the jug is empty.

You can use an action and name one liquid from the table below to cause the jug to produce the chosen liquid. Afterward, you can uncork the jug as an action and pour that liquid out, up to 2 gallons per minute. The maximum amount of liquid the jug can produce depends on the liquid you named.

Once the jug starts producing a liquid, it can't produce a different one, or more of one that has reached its maximum, until the next dawn.
Liquid Max Amount
Acid 8 ounces
Basic poison 1/2 ounce
Tej 4 gallons
Honey 1 gallon
Mayonnaise 2 gallons
Oil 1 quart
Vinegar 2 gallons
Water, fresh 8 gallons
Water, salt 12 gallons
Wine 1 gallon

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Falling in alongside Srirak, Siward approached the cowering goblin.  Circling around to cut it off from its fleeing companions, the rumbled a greeting.

*"Lay down your arms and surrender, cur, and you may let live to see another sunrise."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Intimidate: (1d20+3)[*8*]

----------


## zabbarot

*Srirak*

Srirak spoke in goblin. "This man will eat you. I watched him eat human once. You should surrender."

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp Righteous
Day 15
20 Days of Rations Left
7 Days of Repellent Left*

Quivering behind the shrubbery the small Goblin nearly fractured its neck and arms as it spasmed at Siward's words. From behind a vaguely bunny shaped horned mask two red eyes welling with tears looked up at the hulking human and then over to the leering lizardfolk. It dropped for an instance to observe Darion running off past them shooting fire in the air like a mad man to chase the other two goblins. It swiveled its gaze briefly to look at Aleandrae furiously digging through a pile of manure and broken wood and then nodded its head to Siward.

The goblin laid down its shortbow and its hobbled together wooden scimitar neatly together before the Northman's feet. It took off its shield and placed them ontop of the two weapons and then instantly fell to its knees. 

"Please don't eat me! I help you!" She said in a high pitched whining voice before switching to Goblin and looking to Srirak <"Lizardman please please please I beg you. Don't let him eat me! I don't even LIKE Yokka's plan! Goring Almiraj taste terrible! We barely eat, no meat on our bones, and lots of stress.">

Goring Almiraj clung to Srirak's leg whilst shivering hysterically, the smell of blood, sweat, and then faintly urine filling the air.

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean hovered near where the goblin interrogation was taking place.  
"Ooh!  Ask them if they know where Artus Cimber is!" she said unhelpfully.

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp Righteous
Day 15
20 Days of Rations Left
7 Days of Repellent Left*

Nervously peeking from Siward's leg, Goring Almiraj looked at Bean worriedly, and squeaked "If I tell you what I know. He no eat me, yeah?"

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Though he was surprised by the specifics of the goblin's fear, Siward's baleful mask never wavered.  After all, it was small surprise that such a savage would fear their foes cannibals.  Glowering at the creature wrapped around Srirak's leg, he leaned down to growl into her face.

*"You will tell us your purpose here, and your former leader's plan."*

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp Righteous
Day 15
20 Days of Rations Left
7 Days of Repellent Left*

Nodding her head Goring Almiraj began to shake neurotically as she tried to recall all the details of Yokka's plan <"Yokka have dream, no, he call it vision. A vision of great treasure hiding in shrine that make him big big chief of Batiri and friend to Metal God. We know shrine cursed and haunted but Yokka still want treasure and so tried to make us brave last tenday. We go in on first day but Hissing Snake cry and run away when noises come inside so we all run away. Then we see you come and Yokka say we let you take treasure then _we_ take treasure. If you no take treasure we go inside and take treasure after Yokka think you do most of the work. Yokka say we do as much as we can from far away, steal things, set traps, and then send big baddies to fight you before jumping in all stealthy sneaky like. Please lizard man that all Goring Almiraj know.">

----------


## zabbarot

*Srirak*

The lizard man sat on his haunches to look the goblin in the eye as she spoke. When she finished he nodded and stood. "Little goblin says Yokka wanted to becoming a chieftain of goblins. This is why he is wanting diamonds. This was the sum of his efforts though. I doubt we will be seeing him again if we move on."

He looked at the goblin again and asked in gobbish, <"What did you steal and how many more batiri follow Yokka?">

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp Righteous
Day 15
20 Days of Rations Left
7 Days of Repellent Left*

Nodding her head Goring Almiraj began to count on her fingers <"We take the furry thing and eat it hours ago. We steal many rocks that the ugly one didn't take. Yokka thought they might be magic if he was bringing them all into the shrine,"> She looked around at all the devastated corpses near her then gulped <"We only friends of Yokka. Other Batiri in Yellyark think Yokka crazy but we know... knew Yokka was being quicksmart. Ahead thinker, much smarter than Queen Grabstab.">

----------


## zabbarot

Srirak looked from Almiraj to the corpses then understood. "Ah. I made mistake. Yokka is the dead one over there. He will definitely be leaving us alone." He squatted back down <"So what will you do now? You run back to batiri? Or did you make yourself outlaw following the quickdead one?">

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp Righteous
Day 15
20 Days of Rations Left
7 Days of Repellent Left*

Nodding her head, Goring Almiraj took off her wooden war mask, and wiped the fluids from her face <"I go to Metal God now. Pray. Hope he make me strong enough so Queen Grabstab let me back. We not kicked out of Yellyark but we not really friends with anygoblin there too."> She shrugged then looked up at the Lizardfolk Shaman "<So.... I go now?> We all good good?" She glanced to Siward as she switched to common halfway for her question.

----------


## zabbarot

Srirak looked to his companions and back to the goblin. "We are on a sacred quest to end Death Curse. Something steals souls from gods. Help us. Make Metal God proud. Become strong. Queen Grabstab will beg _you_ to return." He spoke in common so he wouldnt leave his companions in the dark.

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean sat on her heels nearby, pumping mayonnaise out of the strange magical jug they had found.  She offered a mayo-covered hand to Red Horn.
"Here you go, Red Horn.  Try some of this delicious mayonnaise!  I bet Clarabelle would like some too.  Clarabelle!  Has anyone seen Clarabelle around here?"

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp Righteous
Day 15
20 Days of Rations Left
7 Days of Repellent Left*

Listening to Srirak's strangely passionate words (given his otherwise alien and cold blooded demeanor) Goring Almiraj perked up and her scarred goblin face beamed with reinvigorated passion. Nodding her head furiously she picked up the weapons she had placed upon the ground and sheathed them on her back and hip. "You do me great good good, mighty lizard. Goring Almiraj end curse, give all souls to metal god, and be big boss like you say." She waddled over to Yokka's ruined corpse and pried his wooden mask free from his corpse to present it to Srirak. Prostrating on her knees she held the damaged crudely carved painted mask up to Srirak in the pale moonlight <"You Snarling Crocodile now."> She spoke reverentially. 

Eating from the rich cream produced by the magical jug, Red Horn flitted through the air casually in lilting arcs, and clumsily landed itself back on Bean's shoulder once it ate its full. "Goat? Wood people take goat. Eat it. I had some. Taste good. Want some?" It stated plainly before dipping once more into a gooey pile of sustenance.

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean listened to Red Horn, her face blank, not comprehending for several moments.  Then, she looked around, seeing no sign of the goat.
"Wait, what?  Wood people ate Clarabelle?  Are you sure?"

To observers, it appeared Bean was talking to the beetle she had purchased back in town.  Whatever the insect's response was, if indeed there was one, seemed to break the gnome's heart.  She immediately began sobbing, huge tears streaking down her face.  She held her face in her mayonnaise-covered hands, mixing the gooey sauce with her own tears and making a mess of herself.
"BLOO HOO HOO!  BLOO HOO HOO HOO!  Oh, Clarabelle, I'm sorry!  *sniff*  I was such a terrible goat-keeper!  This is all my fault!  BLOO HOO HOO!"

----------


## PepperP.

Terribly alarmed by the tiny gnome's outburst, Lyndal rushed to her side but was hesitant to put her arms around Bean with the mess she was making of herself.

"Bean, what is it, what's wrong?" She began to clean the gnome with prestidigitation.

----------


## zabbarot

Srirak stood a little straighter as he accepted the mask. Je held it in one hand and bit his other thumb just hard enough to draw blood while speaking in draconic. <"Crocodile spirit lend me your strength and keep me worthy of your visage."> He smeared the blood across the brow of the mask and down both sides of the jawline before donning it.

<"Thank you, Goring Almiraj.">

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp Righteous
Day 15
20 Days of Rations left
7 Days of Repellent left*

Smiling, Goring Almiraj donned her mask in sync with Srirak, and stood side by side with him. Her enthusiasm was diminished greatly however as Bean began to break down into tears at the news of her goat being eaten, her hands falling behind her back, and slowly she shuffled from Srirak's side to behind his leg. Whispering in Goblin she said <"Yokka was much hungry. Goat just sitting by itself so..."> She glanced at the distraught gnome and then back to the lizardfolk.

----------


## zabbarot

Srirak nodded to Goring Almiraj and walked to Yokka's body. With a bit of work he carved out the goblin's heart and brought it to Bean.

"They stole strength from you. Take it back. With this you are even." He mimed taking a bite of the heart and placed it in her mayonnaise covered hands.

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Lyndal's magic helped to tidy up the distraught gnome, although the tears continued to flow in fat rivulets down her face.  Sniffing and sniveling, she held the bloody goblin heart in her hand, not really registering what she was holding.  She looked up at Srirak with huge, pleading eyes.

"...*sniff*  ...Did they know where Artus Cimber was?

...

Whose heart is this?"

----------


## zabbarot

"They were not knowing Artus. They only were wanting that jug of... mayonnaise? It is their leader's heart." He turned and left her to mourn. The human woman was there. She was probably better at this. Instead Srirak looked for Aleandre and found her on her way back from the latrines.

"You have map, yes? We should plot course and make camp."

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"I have a map, yes Srirak," the Bard confirmed. "Though I thought I have you the copy I made in the event that something unfortunate befalls yours truly." Aleandrae pointed back toward the body that lay in the latrine. "I don't know what this fellow's last moments were like, but that fellow doesn't deserve to have his corpse lay in a place like that. I'm going to burn the body, and then we can mark our path. I'd still like to press on toward the location I mentioned before - the one the merchant prince mentioned to Lyndal and me - where the wizard journal was found. Maybe stop at Camp Vengeance on our way. I'm curious to see if a fate similar to this camp's has befallen that one."

----------


## zabbarot

Srirak listened and nodded along. "I can be helping you to be building a fire. It is nearing dinner time anyways. After though, we sit and decide next move as a group." The lizard man walked away to gather whatever looked easy to light.

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp Righteous
Day 15
20 Days of Rations Left
7 Days of Repellent Left*

Constructing a pyre of the driest wood available and with liberal applications of prestidigitation Aleandrae and Srirak form a funeral pyre to lay to rest the looted templar. The purifying flames crackle and snap in the warm night air, the intense heated smoke alone abating any insects in the immediate area, and the flames claw ever higher towards the clear starry skies. The glowing ambient rhythm of the flames presents to each of the weary explorers something different. The warm touch of a caring friend or the sting of a passionate lover. The heated throes of battle or the shadow of an unwinnable war. The promise of a bright glowing dawn or a reminder that they are but moths to a flame hopelessly wandering through a strange land. Perhaps it is nothing but the trick of the light but for a brief moment anyone around the fire as it finally consumes the last of the templars bones can almost see its burnt skull smile. 

Food is roasted, skewered, and split amongst the eight as quickly as it is ripped from the bone. Friend Crocodile, born of a primitive swamp tutelage, takes his chunks of allosaurus flesh to the riverside, and rips through it in a fit of cold inbred power. Settling down beside it after it finishes its meal Srirak goes about studying its exterior, focusing predominately on the eye with a large piece of goblin missilery sticking out of it, and comforts the now placated beast as best he can. The black slit of its reptilian eye gazes deep within the Semnuanyan Shaman, their primal senses as one, and Srirak feels the lumbering length of scaled muscles and teeth curl around him in a sign of comfort and supplication. Certain that with quick skills and proper care he can salvage the parties newfound companions eye he resolves himself in his clan duties and produces the tools of his trade. Lacking anything resembling what a professional doctor or surgeon would use Srirak instead relies on the natural and god given abilities he possesses and places himself in a vantage point with which to carefully slide the arrow out. Packing around the wound with grass and herbs he reaches towards the dark blue feathers of the arrow shaft and grabs hold of it. Suddenly he notices something in the corner of his eye, a rustling of leaves in the distance, and the Lizardfolk loses his place amidst the operation. His claw moves in a swiping upward motion, instinct kicking in to reach for his own holy symbol, and instantly realizes his mistake as blood splatters all over his front and the Crocodile hisses a throaty gutteral whelp. 

Eyeball completely gouged free Friend Crocodile whips its tail at the Lizardfolk Ranger and waddles backwards away from him in fear. The glimmer in its eyes cast upon it by Azaka earlier snaps and it stares at Srirak with a single baleful eye and a bloodied oozing wound. Pearls of blood ooze down the side of its face as the creature bared its fangs, rot scented tongue flicking out to Srirak carelessly, and the beast snaps its jaws shut just as suddenly. The motion sends forth a nauseating aroma of gingivitis and hate that is all too apparent to Srirak as he gazes into the reptiles single good eye. Though he only knew it for a short time he can all too easily see the telltale sting of betrayal in someone who thought they could trust another. Yet instead of the normal carnivorous response of violence Friend Crocodile turns tail and flees into the River Soshenstar heading up stream towards the Aldani Basin.

*Spoiler: Srirak and Darion*
Show


It's hard to see in the night but you make out a vaguely humanoid figure observing the party from a vantage point in the trees three hundred feet away down stream on the opposite side of the River Soshenstar

----------


## Nefarion Xid

Darion waited a moment, then lunged in the direction of the figure with a dramatic two-fingered point to his own eyes, then an accusing thrust and glare across the way.

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp Righteous
Day 15*

Rappeling down from the tree at Darion's gesture the voyeur figure approaches along the opposite of the River Soshenstar. In the full moonlight the creature remains only a shadowy figure to the casual observer but as Darion scooches closer to the riverside and waits he sees the all too familiar physical makeup of a Tabaxi. Its tail wagging from side to side the Tabaxi stops on the opposite side of the bank and waves its hand in greeting.

----------


## Nefarion Xid

Darion returned the wave and called out, "Hey, not to sound racist or anything, but do you know River Mist and Flask of Wine?"

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp Righteous
Day 15*

"I've a flask of wine with me now and the Soshenstar's rapid jumps and falls are like a second home to me. The heady game of handling spirits is best left to professionals, exorcists, and the verbally impaired. Though I've earned many a gold navigating such perils myself, friend, and have at times sought accompaniment in doing so." The Tabaxi responded in Thieve's Cant, placating Darion's worries that he would appear as socially gaffe and racially blanche as Siward Alfson. Gestured over by Darion, the Tabaxi began to work his way through the River Soshenstar, and emerged soaking wet to greet the party with a curt nod. He shot Goring Almiraj a murderous glare as the Batiri Warrior hid next to Srirak.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Hail, friend, and well met!" Aleandrae greeted the Tabaxi. "We have met with few friendly folk in this jungle. I am Aleandrae."

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp Righteous
Day 15
20 Days of Rations
7 Days of Repellent*

Wish On A Star. But you can call me Wish. He responded as he pulled his hood off of his head and smiled at the Tiefling Bard. The Tabaxi Hunter was old, the creases of withering age apparent around his lips, and his sunken eyes betrayed a legacy of late nights with close encounters. His fur was predominately black with splotches of white along his throat and belly. A crown of white dots decorared his head like the starry night above  drawing attention away from his intense piercing green eyes. Yowling and stretching, the six foot tall Tabaxi had lean stringy limbs and a veil of diaphanous green fabric over his scarred chest. Bands of leather clasped tightly around his extremities and multiple belts intertwined around his belly forming a makeshift armor. A bundle of arrows hung from his hip, gently rattling against a scimitar in its leather sheathe, and strung over his back was a shortbow carved with astrological symbols and crude tallies. 

Pointing a single extended claw at Goring Almiraj, Wish intoned Your prisoner isnt very secure. A Batiri on the loose is an accident waiting to happen. He raised an eyebrow at Darion and continued to stretch and adjust his posture, lightly brushing his coin purse, and miming to the Rogue in Thieves Cant You know you have a hefty bounty on your head with this b****, buddy?

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

(before the arrival of the cat-man)

As the party prepared themselves for camp, and the magical jug of mayonnaise was separated from the gnome, Bean managed to calm down slightly.  She had been so busy with the jug and the crying and the goblins and everything that she had forgotten about her dream!  There was a new friend out there, somewhere, that she was destined to meet.

So sniffling a bit to herself, she lit the special incense she had purchased back in town, drew a summoning circle in the dirt, and began quietly chanting strange Sylvan words.  

At the end of the ritual, she awaited with baited breath for something to happen.

(Bean casts Find Familiar as a ritual)

----------


## Tychris1

*(Before Wish Arrives)*

Eight points were signified around the circle in the dirt. The four cardinal directions symbolized the seasons in their passing and the four diagonal points were simplified sylvan runes of darkness, coldness, closeness, and death. A black diamond warbled into existence in the middle of the circle as she chanted her magic words, dirt slowly shifting off of it as it seemingly unearthed itself of its own will, and silently packed the dirt underneath it in a seamless soundless process. The diamond thrummed with unseelie energy, the wind around it twisting then twirling then _snapping_ unlike anything Chult had experienced before, and it radiated a frost wholly unnatural to the sweltering heat of the jungle even during the night. Sliding sidereal to the whispering and faint howling of the wind was the even fainter sound of... laughter? Snickering. A cackle thrown carelessly, casually, condescendingly, and connivingly from across a court room no one could feel themselves waltzing through. 

Waltzing like so many dancers.

_Skkkkkrak!_ The diamond cracked, its perfectly symmetrical and flawless geometric surface marred by a splintering in its center pointed to the north. Spring. The incense marking began to burn a purple black flame. _Tink_ it went as it pointed west. Summer. The incense marking began to incinerate in a monochrome conflagration that flared the eye and scarred the retina foolish enough to linger. _Tiktiktik_ it cried as the crack jutted to the east. Fall. The incense smoldered in a blue and black blaze. _Chnnnkaw_ it groaned as the crack spread throughout its entire flat top and now also pointed south. 

Winter.

The incense immolated in a tiny black inferno. Rapidly each of the unburnt symbols caught aflame one after the other after the other until the entire circle was consumed in a ring of the coldest witchfire ripped effortlessly until this world. Staring down upon the ritual the glorious bright full moon cast her beams to the cracked gem in judgement and the circle imploded upon itself in the time taken between thoughts and reality coupling as one. A plume of black smoke hovered over the spot where once the ritual had taken place, the choking miasma blocking all light from entering, and remained obstinately in place despite the pressures of the natural wind around. Suddenly the low floating black mist was pierced by two small glowing yellow lights and a wide toothy smile of yellow teeth.

*"Hello, friend. I've heard a lot about you,"* A soft male voice cooly susurrated from within the cloud *"Why do you have tears in your eyes, my princess?"* The wind spontaneously regained its potency at the creatures sign of concern, dark condensed air dispersing rapidly, and revealing the ground below to have suffered from a rapidly reversing flash freeze. Standing before Bean was a tiny man all dressed in black dead leaves, beetle parts, dark feathers, and cloying pall. Four wings unfurled from his back, two like a tiny bird of preys, and two more like those of Redhorns. His face held an unnatural pallor, a porcelain mask cracked only in places where laughter or frustration were common, and embedded with glowing yellow pinpricks for eyes. Though his hands were insectoid and only contained three digits each they danced along the pommel of the blade at his hip with a fencers grace. Arrayed on his side was a longsword of pure utter void that stuttered and fluxed when stared at for too long. On his back was a shortbow carved from the bone of a man's finger and strung with a single spool of cold solidified air. 

Fluttering his wings the pocket sized fairy flew up to Bean's face and cleaned her face carefully with chitinous hands. *"I am Ciaran, my dear, and I promise to serve you from now until the final winter."*

*Spoiler: Ciaran*
Show

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean stared wide-eyed with wonder as the ritual progressed through its strange magical contortions.  When the fairy finally arrived, Bean clapped her hands with delight and smiled for the first time since learning of poor Clarabelle's death.

"Oh!  Hello Ciaran, I'm so pleased to meet you!  My name is Bean!  Oh, I'm so happy you're here!

This is a very dangerous place, this jungle.  Promise me you'll stay safe, and won't let anybody eat you.  Let's see, these are my other friends.  That big fellow over there with the shield is Siward, he's ever-so-strong.  And that fellow over there is Just Darion, a human with great skill at roguery and such.  He's a bit of a sarcastic person, so please don't take offense if he calls you names.  I saved him from spiders once.

Umm... the lizard-man over there is Srirak.  He likes to eat hearts.  Oh, so does Siward.  Srirak is a shaman, I think.  He lives here in the Chulty jungle, or he used to, and now he's back?  The lady with the pretty horns is Aleandrae, she has excellent fashion sense and I'm pretty sure she's magical.  There are lots of magical ladies in our party, including me!  Hee hee!  Oh, I can't forget Lyndal, she's the one with the pretty hair and a bit of elvish blood, you can see it in the ears.  She's got great magic, very pretty, very explodey.  Umm... Jack!  That girl over there is Jack, and she's not magical, I don't think, but she's a very good fighter.  She likes to use crossbows, but I've seen her do very well with a sword too.  And lastly there's Secret.  That's her name, she's not a secret herself.  Or rather, she used to have a secret, but it turned out the secret was that Secret was a drow.  But don't be scared!  She's a nice drow.  

I think that's everyone.  We have a guide who wears a tiger mask named Azaka, but I'm not sure if she's around right now.  We rescued her mask for her, you see.  I jumped down a hole!  Oh, that was certainly an adventure.  That's also where the spiders were.

And now we have a jug that makes mayonnaise come out of it, and we're trying to stop a death curse, and do you know where Artus Cimber is?  That should get you up to speed."

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp VENGEANCE
Day 16
19 Days of Rations Left
6 Days of Repellent Left*

After Bean finished her introductions Ciaran got to know each of the party members in his own special way, lightly touching their toes with his feet, and invisibly dancing around before settling once more with the Warlock. Her time with Wish was equally fulfilling for the Feybound Gnome who questioned (with the help of her entire coin purse) the Tabaxi on the whereabouts of a one Artus Cimber. Though Wish did not know exactly where Artus was he did know that he had a Half-Elf daughter who was looking for him and enlisted the aid of a servant of Savras in doing so before leaving Port Nyanzaru. 

When Lathander coaxes the sun to rise once more oft the horizon the party finds itself once more stuck in the same predicament as yesterday. The sky is barren of clouds or life giving rain, oppressive heat beating down upon the intrepid adventurers, and they sweatily set about unfastening the rowboats in preparation of their voyage. True to her word Azaka Stormfang walks back onto the premises of Camp Righteous on the crack of the suns first light, her ripped shirt converted into a light vest that strategically covered her modesty, and with mask strung over her face she helped the party load their equipment and sail off from the ruins of Camp Righteous.

Steadily meandering down the River Soshenstar the party rowed for hours, stopped to drag the boats out and guide it around a waterfall, and continued this process until the sun was near reaching its zenith. Propped up on the front of the rowboat with his boot pressed firmly on its prow like a skilled sailor Siward stood nobly as a captain while Azaka sat behind him rowing and grumbling. Through the foliage, Siward is first to see a crude timber fortificationa walled compound with manned watchtowers and tents inside it, encircled by a ditch bristling with sharpened stakes. A large gatehouse faces the river, on the shore of which are four rowboats tied to a wooden post.

Scattered around the fort are piles of charred human corpses and flayed animal carcasses swarming with flies.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


The heat wave continues into day 16 but the party can avoid any duress by either consuming additional rations, having Srirak create some water, or just using the Crocodile Jug to produce several gallons of fresh clean water. 

I have placed you down on the map for Camp Vengeance but currently you're still approaching in your boats and aren't just standing in a straight line infront of the Camp :P

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Disembarking amid the miasma of carnage, Siward nevertheless adopted a friendly smile and waved towards the guards at the gate.

*"Halloo there stout yeomen!  We are weary travelers bearing news of the jungle and seeking the safety of a warm bed."*

*Spoiler: Persuasion*
Show

(1d20+3)[*9*]

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"I...I think I'm going to be sick," Aleandrae muttered, seeing the piles of corpses. She leaned over the side of the boat and expelled the contents of her stomach. Before wiping her mouth and offering a weak smile. "D'you suppose they're friendly?"

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp VENGEANCE
Day 16
19 Days of Rations Left
6 Days of Repellent Left*

The two foreign guards of the Camp looked down at Siward from atop their post. The camp was ringed by a 20 foot deep pitch lined with sharpened stakes backed by a stout, 12-foot high palisade. Spears and shields in hand they looked to each other, muttered words between them, and then shouted down to Siward telling him to stay where he was and to come no closer. The two guards faced each other, performed some kind of hand game, and much to the chagrin of the left guard he left and walked down off the side of the platform. A minute passed and the guard returned seemingly alone. The palisade's seemingly dull wooden appearance was violently disturbed by the sight of a dark skinned Hill Dwarf in splint armor pulling himself up and staring down at the party imperiously. His long red beard was braided with several blue and gold beads which jingled softly against the heavy crossbow he held easily in his right hand. The other he used to support himself and hold onto the sharp wooden implement. 

*"Oi! Who in da f***-ing nine hells da ya lot think ye are? State yer names, masters, and purpose here at Camp Vengeance."* The Dwarf shouted down to the Nobleman.

Azaka turned to Aleandrae and grunted *"I don't think they're very friendly."*

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

"Hail, friend!" Lyn decided to take a page out of Siward's book.

"I am Lyndal, Lady Lyndal of Waterdeep. Our band of travelers come with news of Camp Righteous if you're interested. We are looking for news and trade." She smiled unassumingly, trying not to look at her friends retching. 

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Persuasion
(1d20+5)[*6*]

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Aleandrae Valhiri, Bard and archaeologist!" The tiefling shouted. "Please do not shoot, we mean you no harm!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

persuasion (1d20+8)[*16*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp VENGEANCE
Day 16
19 Days of Rations Left
6 Days of Repellent Left*

His face turning bright red, the armored dwarf looked at the guards next to him, and enthusiastically cursed up a storm. Though he dropped down and out of sight to walk normally along the platform his booming voice could still be heard at the top of the gatehouse.

*"Ach! Thousand 'pologies 'bout dat m'lady! We couldnae have no idea! Stefan, ya lazy piece of **** get this bloody gate open faster!"* The dwarf pulled himself back up as he finished ordering the unseen servant and enthusiastically waved for Lyndal (and ostensibly those with her) *"We've a Waterdavian Noble in our midst! Name's Ord, Ord Firebeard. The Commander will want to speak with ye lot when he's finished his meeting!"* Slowly the wooden doors at the top of the rampart began to groan and shift open. Slamming to a halt the doors opened to reveal a bustling camp of religious knights. 

The compound was riddled with puddles and ankle-deep mud, a veritable breeding ground for vermin and pest. A fact that was readily apparent on all the miserable faces of the various knights, soldiers, and hunters who lived and worked within the wooden walls. Hustling about performing various exercises, drills, and maintenance the soldiers were in various states of undress in the midst of this intensive heat wave. Banners bearing the symbol of the Order of the Gauntlet bristled and waved in the hot summer air off of wooden poles in the ground festooned with markings or fetishes venerating Tyr, Torm, and Helm. All of the knights and squires proper looked to be foreign from Chult but sequestered amidst their ranks were more appropriately dressed Chultan hunters here and there who worked on making tools or preparing food. 

To the south was a well constructed wooden animal pen containing four sickly goats. A blonde haired woman in black and blue robes casually fed them inbetween feeding the tiny red draconic creature curled on her shoulder and around her neck. Directly beyond the gatehouse was a massive tent made of sturdy dinosaur skin with its flaps closed and two sweaty knights standing guard before it. Flanking it on either side were slightly smaller yet no less sturdy tents that constantly emanated groans, moans, and the occasional fit of cackling and screaming. Past that were rows of smaller personal tents that were regularly visited by different guards or knights. Tucked in the corner of the camp were latrines in horrible disrepair, a fact that was instantly and begrudgingly foisted upon those with a keen sense of smell. Coming down from his high platform, Ord Firebeard stood before the party at the gatehouse's entrance and gave a welcoming gesture with the sweep of his armored hand.

*"Welcome ta Camp Vengeance!"*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

As they entered the fort, the Bard nudged Lyndal and pointed at the small dragon-creature. "That's a pseudodragon!" she whispered. "Isn't it adorable?"

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

"Thank you for your hospitality, Sir Ord." Lyndal smiled charmingly at the Dwarf as he harangued the servant for his supposed sloth.

"We would be happy to meet with your Commander." Lyndal gasped as the tiefling pointed out the tiny dragon.

"Oh I love it, its so beautiful!" She turned back to the Dwarf.

"Might we be introduced to that woman?" She pointed at the woman in blue and black as she regarded her curiously.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Taking a moment to survey the camp, Siward drank deeply of the smells of the campaign.  Terrible though it may have been, the perfume of hardship brought a slight smile to his face.

*"A pleasure to make your acquaintance, Sir Firebeard.  I am Siward Alfson, late of the Moonshae Isles.  We'd feared the worst after witnessing the devastation that befell Camp Righteous.  It is a relief to find your bastion intact."*

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

At the sight of a pen of goats, Bean's lips began to quiver, and tears brimmed at the corner of her eyes.  The pseudo dragon was an interesting enough distraction that that the gnome managed to maintain her composure.  
"Hello, Mr. Firebeard," she piped up as the introductions went around, "I'm Bean.  Those... *sniff*  Those are some fine-looking goats over there...   They must be- *sniff* must be well ta-ta-taken care of..."

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp VENGEANCE
Day 16
19 Days of Rations
6 Days of Repellent*

Vigorously assessing Siward's sword arm, Sir Firebeard was momentarily bewildered by Bean's emotional turmoil, and began to awkwardly nod his head *"Y-Yes. As best as we can atleast. Used ta hold swine in dat pen but they all got sick 'n died. Goats fairing much better. As fer Camp Righteous, thanks but we're well aware, I was there when it fell, and curse this f****** forest for all the soldiers lost that day,"* He solemnly replied *"A treasure to meet you, Bean. And of course to you too, Master Alfson. Seven blessing's for me quick leave but I ought t' get back and finish our morning report. Fill Commander Breakbone in on yer arrival. Please make yerselves at home but don't wander too far."* With that the stout Dwarven Knight turned and entered the large command tent, saluting the two posted knights as he passed by, and waving goodbye to the party in the process. 

Nudging the neck of the woman it was curled around, the Pseudodragon turned to face the gawking adventurers, and smiled. Flying over it began to take lilting diving patterns, sashaying its tail playfully, and spreading its wings as wide as possible. Turning her head, the woman in blue revealed herself to be of elven descent as her blonde hair curled over to reveal pointed ears, and her tired eyes followed the Pseudodragon over to the party. She waved her hand in a pleasant manner, a smile whipping itself onto her face, and she gently cooed to the pseudodragon in draconic before it came back and rested on her forearm. 

"It looks like Summerwise has taken a liking to you. I'm Xandala it's my pleasure to meet you all. What brings you all out into the jungle?" She says whilst giving each of you an appraising once over.

*Spoiler: Xandala and Summerwise*
Show





*Spoiler: Srirak*
Show


Azaka joins you and Goring Almiraj underneath the overturned boats while the guards posted above observe suspiciously.

"Hey," She says as she pulls the boat up with one hand and slides down underneath "Room for one more? I've never been good with walls or strange knights."

----------


## zabbarot

*BOATFORT
Day 16
19 Days of Rations
6 Days of Repellent*

Srirak nodded, surprised at additional company, but not surprised that others dislike walled forts. 

"Same, and I am remembering softskins are not being friends with goblins. Being safer to keep her out here."

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"The pleasure is all ours, Xandala," Aleandrae replied breezily. "Summerwise is clearly a pseudodragon of impeccable taste and discernment," she added, winking at the diminutive creature. "I am Aleandrae Valhiri, Archaeologist and Bard of New Olamn. At your service." Aleandrae bowed low with a flourish and raised her face to flash a smile at the woman. "Please allow me to introduce my friends and companions."

She gestured to each in turn. "My close friend and a sorceress of no small skill, Lady Lyndal Fireheart. Lord Siward, with a sword arm I have yet to see the match of. Jack Marlowe, whose keen eye and quick wrist have felled many an enemy. Bean, perhaps the most cheerful person I have ever met, and one who has shown great kindness to many. And Darion; Just Darion."

"The details of our business is our own, though I might say that it involves exploration and the solving of problems for profit." Another smile. "It is a relief to find decent folk out here in the wilderness of Chult."

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

"I was so worried after we encountered Camp Righteous. It is a relief to find this Camp whole and well." Lyndal greeted Xandala and Summerwise cheerfully.

"It's a pleasure to meet you.. both!" Lyn turned around to show Xandala the red dragonscales that ran down her back.

"We seem to have much in common!"

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp VENGEANCE
Day 16
19 Days of Rations Left
6 Days of Repellent Left*

Warming up at the mention of Lynda's sorcerous nature, Xandala's eyes noticeably perked midway through Aleandrae's introduction, and the blonde Half Elf soon held a rapid fervent conversation with her pseudodragon by eye contact and eyebrow posturing alone. Placing a pale hand over her mouth to conceal her giggling Xandala was practically blushing as Lyndal spun around to reveal her red coated scales.

<"I can see! The blood of dragons runs through you as it does I and it suits you well. We are destined for greatness!"> She excitedly remarked in Draconic before switching back to Common "But yes, my traveling companions did remark on that devastated campsite miles from here. We had no idea about this whole ordeal until we arrived here seeking a momentary reprieve that has extended itself expeditiously..." Xandala smirked, her eyes glancing back at the smaller reeking tent behind her. Shaking her head free of the smirk, several braided chains of blonde locks bounced about. She shrugged noncommittally before saying "I would wish you luck but your band of six seems not to need it with such skilled and naturally gifted people counted amongst your number," She winked to Lyndal as Summerwise let loose a rasping purr to settle in "My companions and I have ventured into this jungle to explore and to solve problems too, but we seek no profit or payment for our services."

She smiled. 

*Spoiler: Bean*
Show


Leaning against Bean's shoulder, Ciaran began to invisibly slide along the nape of her neck and pressed every so lightly against the back of her skull with his body. Propped up and hiding behind her he telepathically communicated to her *"That little dragon was staring right at me. I think he knows I'm here."* She could feel him invisibly swiveling from side to side like a cornered rogue peering around a guarded halls corner *"And I don't know why but I keep getting this projected feeling of... pride? I do not like this creature, Bean, it's smug aura mocks me."*


*BOATFORT*

"I'm not exactly thrilled about being stuck in a cramped space with a goblin either but it's better than the alternative. No offense," Azaka retorted to Srirak before looking to Goring Almiraj's mask for a grumbled response "So. What's your plan once you solve this whole Death Curse, Srirak? Will you return to the Valley of Dread or wander far and away from our home?" The stunty goblin produced a pair of carved wooden dice and offered them to the others to play. When Azaka arced a razor sharp eyebrow at the goblin she simply shrugged and said "Prisoner teach me. Help pass time before honkers eat him."

----------


## zabbarot

*BOATFORT*

Srirak shrugged and reached for the dice. "I will be taking care of my people. It is my duty. I will be returning home and having many children." He smiled, still idly rocking the dice back and forth in his hand. "What is the game?"

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"That's awfully noble of you," responded the tiefling, honestly. "Alas, I cannot afford such nobility. You and your people's quest must be important to willingly pay blood and treasure in this place," she added, hoping to tease out some information.

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

*Spoiler: Telepathy!*
Show


<Oh, I'm sorry you feel that way, Ciaran.  I think the pseudodragon is cute!  Do you think that lady is a warlock like me?  
Hm... well, you can keep hiding behind my head.  If you think something is suspicious, just keep an eye out!>


"Excuse me, Miss Xandala, would anyone in this camp want to buy treasure?  We have some!  I ran out of gold last night getting information from a cat-man.  Oh!  That reminds me: do you know where Artus Cimber is?"

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

<"Grandfather Xurses would certainly agree with you!"> Lyndal smiled to hear her Grandfather's sentiment coming from Xandala's lips.

"Oh so you're adventurers too? Does your traveling company include a merchant? I'm afraid we're short on bugspray."

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp VENGEANCE
Day 16
19 Days of Rations Left
6 Days of Repellent Left*

Xandala's cheerful disposition suddenly smoldered as Bean spoke, her lips closing tightly, and her mouth occasionally twitching in contemplation. Her blue eyes swept over to the Pseudodragon on her shoulder, its eyes still fixated on Bean's head, and then back to the short warlock. Looking over her shoulder suspiciously she glances at each of the guard towers and then quickly eyes the nearest knights standing guard outside the Camp's command tent. 

"No."

She said flatly to the Feytouched Gnome as she lowered herself so as to speak face to face.

"I do not." 

Her eyes flicked to the side and she began to quietly walk towards the nearest of the two tents filled with the sounds of moaning. Specifically the one with the sound of pained laughter ripping through it. Peeking her head inside she threw her hand in aswell after a few seconds and then just as quickly departed the tent back to the party. Emerging from the sturdy circular tent was a rather diminuitive and mousy Chultan girl dressed in simple cloth garb. Tiny stitchings of eyes or stars dotted the surface of her apparel, alongside with her holy symbol, had instantly betrayed her as an attendant of Savras from Port Nyanzaru. The dim light of recognition slowly flickers on the woman's face as she cleans her matted hair and holds out her hand in greeting.

"Everyone, this is Inete my other traveling companion and personal temporary physician."
"Oh! You're Srirak's friends, yes? I remember you coming with him when he returned Temple of Savras and spoke with Grandfather Zitembe. Where is he? And your white hooded friend? Please do-"

Xandala raised her hand to cut off Inete before gesturing to the corner pocket of the wall and the goats pen. 

"Lets continue this conversation on an aside, mmm?" She hummed to the wide eyed devotee of fate who quickly stopped talking and nodded her head. 

*BOATFORT*

"Tripps!" Goring Almiraj excitedly exclaimed before the wood began to clatter around the dim light of the upturned boat. "Goring Almiraj used to have kids," She stated bluntly as she got low against the soft earth to watch as if her desire would manifest into cubicle success "Some dead yesterday at Crocodile House. Some probably die before that. Not really sure about the rest." She watched the dice halt on multiple two's and groaned before passing it off to Azaka and shrugging. The Chultan huntress inquisitively looked at the Goblin's laissez-faire intonation and movement before casually rocking the dice back and forth within her long thin calloused hands. 

"That's understandable. For a while I thought about leaving this island. Going away forever and never coming back. But I've realized since then I was mistaken. I want nothing of the sort." She cast the die with a carelessly precise flick of her wrist "I don't think I'll ever sire children. They don't deserve this. Not yet atleast."

"I'll have to stop by and see your village sometime when I roam these jungles."

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Apparently not reading the social cues very well, Bean's eyes went even wider.  She began hopping up and down.
"Oh!  OH!  You're his daughter!  Your name starts with an 'X!'  And you're traveling with a Savras devotee!  Dohohohoho!  I've been looking for your father!  I have to find the Ring of Winter!  For the Queen!  Oh, I'm so happy to have found you!  And I like your pseudodragon!  Oh hooray, hooray!"

----------


## Tychris1

*Spoiler: Lyndal!*
Show

<Is your friend always this f***ing stupid or did something recently cause her to go mad?> Xandala sharply said in Draconic to Lyndal.

----------


## zabbarot

*BOATFORT*

Srirak nodded. "That is understandable. Softskin babies need constant care for years and years. They cannot hunt for their first decade, yes? Still though. I am not sure what you think they don't deserve. Life so far seems better than the alternative. Do you have no village?" His Chultan was much better than his common.

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

*Spoiler: Xandala*
Show

<"She's been very consistent."> Lyndal smiled as she tried to speak of the little gnome diplomatically.

<"Forgive her. I do not believe she means Mr. Cimber any harm, nor do we, and yet she would extend that grace to people who's intentions she can not know."> She shrugged.

<"She's innocent-minded.">

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

The Tiefling woman's naturally red cheeks took on a purplish hue as Bean blurted out whatever was currently running through her gnomish mind. Hand flew to forehead as Aleandrae shaded her eyes from the sight and heaved a great sigh of frustration as she followed behind Lyndal.

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean stuck out her lip in an impatient pout.
"That's somewhat rude, speaking in a language everyone can't understand.  _Tisk tisk._  Your father is a very popular man in Chult!  Why, we met a bunch of frost giants who were looking for him, don't you know, Miss Xandala?  Oh, maybe they were looking for the Ring of Winter too?  That could be problematic... but Siward seemed to make friends with them.  I'm sure everything will work out just fine!  So is the Ring of Winter a family heirloom?  What does it do?  What does it look like?  Would your father mind if I borrowed it?  Does he want anything?  Maybe we could trade?  
*Maybe the winds of regal shadow will scour away all lies until naught but bare truth remains?*
Oh, pardon me!  Who is your friend?  I confess I don't know much about Savras.  My name is Bean!"

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp VENGEANCE
Day 16
19 Days of Rations Left
6 Days of Repellent Left*

Mulling it over in her head, Xandala crossed her arms while narrowly eyeing Bean, and waved for Inete to continue. The motion of a smile started, stopped, and then slowly started again on the young clerics face as she quiveringly reached down to shake Bean's hand after the short burst of darkness. 

"M-m-my name is Inete Zuhul, formerly just an attendant and custodian of the temple of Savras in Port Nyanzaru, but now officially a roaming emissary of his will!" She gestured back to Xandala, her smile now reaffirmed and glowing as she looked upon the Half Elf "He is the grand magus of divination, scryer of fate, and ultimate speaker of truth. His many eyes look upon the world like the stars that cover the night sky and they all wish to expose falsehoods and see reality made clear. Maybe not scoured..."

Xandala nodded her head. "It's why I came to Inete's temple in the first place, to seek help in my quest to find Artus Cimber. Yes. I'm his daughter. Yes my name starts with an X...?" She paused for a second, her face briefly scrunching up in confusion as she attempted to backtrack through the Gnome's reasoning "And yes, my dad is a very popular man in Chult. Which is why I would like it very much if the subject was spoken about quietly and discretely. The knights of this camp are righteous and vengeful in their crusade against the undead but they're also not inscrutable or incorruptible. The less others know about it the safer everyone is."

She sighed and sat down, leaned against the pen railing, and caused Summerwise to dismount from her and lazily circle about the party before he landed once more atop of a different wooden beam. Scratching her blonde hair she shyly looked to the side and continued "I've been looking for my father for a while now because he is in grave danger. Magic is incapable of finding him and he's been gone for nearly a hundred years. If he's broken his vigil of staying completely hidden away from the troubles of the world than it must be for something important."

"My father is a hero."

She clenched her fist and ground her teeth in rage. Her eyes trembled as her lip quivered and her eyebrows locked into a furrowed place. She looked down into her lap.

"He's saved hundreds of people on dozens of quests and missions for the Harpers. He took the Ring of Winter and has guarded it from the dark forces of this world for well over a century. This terrible ring. Forged in frozen hands by colder hearts. It shields him from the ravages of time and prying eyes but it also invites danger and ruin upon anyone who bears it. It is a terrible and cursed artifact with a power I cannot with all my sorcerous might fathom. One that no doubt has spurred these Frost Giants you speak of to brutally hunt him down and the clawing hands of the Zhentarim to send leagues of assassins after him."

She sighed and folded her arms over her knees as she dejectedly looked up at the Gnome Warlock 
"All my life I have felt as if there is a greater good I should be fulfilling. A higher destiny that requires my aid and sees me doing something wonderful in this world. I don't know exactly where my father is, but I know he's emerged from hiding to do something righteous in this cursed jungle, and that with all these monsters and brigands after him on top of what already lurks around here he could use all the help he can get."

"I was disappointed when Grandfather Zitembe said he could not help locate Xandala's father but since I was heading into the jungle to investigate my visions anyway I figured we could work together. I heal and supply our physical goods while she scouts and provides... very immense amounts of firepower. My vision was quite disturbing so it seemed as viable of an evil for him to thwart as any other.  Together we should be able to figure out whatever these red-robed figures are doing in the Aldani Basin and save her father at the same time."

She gave the Blonde Sorceress a thumbs up and was returned with a half hearted thumbs up in kind.

*BOATFORT*

"Maybe for you and your friends but not for Stormfang's. Not for me. I don't have a single village to call my own and truly fit inside of. But I like it that way." Azaka paused for a beat "All villages can be mine for a time and the world is better off with me staying lightly involved in events. But they don't deserve that. If I continue my line. They don't deserve the Stormfang way of life. I want them to have more. And I'm never going to be able to give it to them."

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Well, that certainly makes things interesting," Aleandrae said quietly. "This is not the first time I have heard of Aldani Basin, you may be interested to know. My friend and I were guests in the house of the Merchant Prince Wakanga O'Tamu some weeks ago and happened to meet the famous Volothamp Geddarm. This is likely merely a legend, but he said that there are monsters living in the Basin - formerly some fisherfolk who angered Ubtao by catching and eating all the river lobsters".

"More interesting for you, perhaps, is this," she continued, her voice now a whisper. "We have met one of those red-robed figures: Decimus Severus, a Red Wizard of Thay. He, ah, apparently conscripted my father to work for him as a translator. My father thinks this Decimus is not working alone, and his business involves the death curse."

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

"What disturbing things have your visions shown you, if I may ask?" Lyndal asked Inete curiously as she tried to decide how much more information she was willing to give them about their quest.

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp VENGEANCE
Day 16
19 Days of Rations Left
6 Days of Repellent Left*

Peeling herself up from supporting Xandala's attempt at draconic stoicism Inete winced as Lyndal pried further into her waking dreams. She looked at the red dragon sorceress longingly for a moment before finding some hitherto unknown resolve to quietly say "I open my eyes to a lake of mud. Rotting hands claw at the soft earth beneath it, ripping and tearing their arms asunder, and breaking free from the rest of their too weak to emerge bodies. The wind rips against my eyes and I scream but one of the hands has covered my mouth now. Taken my eyes and peeled them open. Something stands behind me. Breathing. Then moaning. Then gagging on something too sharp to swallow as quickly it turns guttural. A small child, no older than twelve years of age perhaps, sits crossed legged in the circle of mud, and grips a pulsing heart in both hands. Adorned in red robes she speaks a tongue I do not understand as rows of identically dressed people shuffle from the curled broken trees around. Each performs some magical wonder before being joined by the next and by the end they have weaved a snarling tendril of darkest magic. I close my eyes and then when I open them everyone is dead.... Everyone."

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean listened to Xandala with child-like wonder in her enormous green eyes.  She then patted the sorceress on her hand.
"I'm sorry if I upset you miss Xandala.  I was just so excited to learn something new!  I was asked to find your father, you see, and I wasn't making much progress.  I suppose I'm still no closer to finding him than I was before, but hearing your story and learning about him seems like a step in the right direction!
If there's anything we can do to help you, just say so!  Our mission is to stop this whole death-curse thing, but your father emerging from hiding might be related to it!  And so might Inete's visions!  Oh, I hope I can help somehow, although I'm still pretty new at this whole adventuring thing."

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp VENGEANCE
Day 16
19 Days of Rations Left
6 Days of Repellent Left*

"Perchance, but maybe not," Xandala said morosely before steadily pulling herself up against the wooden railing "If you would accompany us to the Aldani Basin it would be most helpful. We'll be flying there tomorrow before setting camp. Otherwise any supplies you could trade would be all I can ask-"

"The Commander will see you now." A woman's voice sharply cut the air with a charged but curt energy. Garbed in heavy armor she stepped out of the command tent, a porcelain skinned lady with a smooth egg like face, black eyes sweeping over the party, and short black hair pulled up into a tiny bun with a wooden stick keeping it bound. Beside her was Ord Firebeard who helped to pull the other flap of the tent open. A short Chultan woman with a shaved head covered in tattoos departed the tent, quickly looking at the party, and just as quickly dismissing them with a turn of her head towards a group of fellow Chultan hunters sitting around one of the watchtower ramps. 

"Ah. Well, best of luck with Niles Breakbone."

*Spoiler: Bean*
Show


Ciaran's dark voice echoes in Bean's head *"Don't forget we owe ourselves to the Queen first this daughter second. She might be useful for our quest but don't let her sob story distract you, my Princess. We're strangers in a strange land, after all. Speaking of which I'm going to go and do some reconnaissance on the true spirit of this camp. I shan't be farther than a quick jaunt."*

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

"Thank you, Xandala. We'll speak again soon, I hope." Lyn smiled at the other dragon sorceress reassuringly before she turned to go greet the Commander. She bent beneath the tent flap, giving the dwarf a grateful nod as she passed by and entered.

"Commander?" Her voice made it a question as her eyes adjusted.

"I am Lady Lyndal Fireheart. Of Waterdeep..."

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Aleandrae slipped into the tent alongside Lyndal, and as she moved past, she flashed a smile at the strange woman with black eyes. She was curious, but questions could wait.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Having allowed the women to wander off in their sorcerous conferences, Siward made a curious circle of the camp.  Appraising the men and their fortifications with a martial eye, he paused now and again to knock against a log in the palisade or boldly stare down a patrolling soldier.  However, the captain's summons interrupted his reverie, and he moved to join his companions.

*"Excellent!  I will be a rare treat to share the company of a blooded captain after so long.  Lead on!"*

----------


## Tychris1

*Spoiler: Not All Who Wander Are Siward*
Show


Wandering around the camp you notice several things. Many of the knights and soldiers eye you suspiciously but just as many are caught in their own sweltering heat induced misery. You count roughly 46 able bodied soldiers and retainers going through the motions of early day rites and training.  Six knights, 14 soldiers, 16 lightly armored Chultan hunters, and a Half Elf in their same garb. Cursory examination of the tents marked 5 reveals the presence of 12 sick soldiers writhing in agony and having their malaise tended to by a staff of six holy men and women of Helm. Supervising them is an armored tawny woman bearing a holy helmet in honor of their deity. Though they look incredibly sick and exhausted the priests and medics drearily continue their attempts at prayer and medicine with what little materials they have.

Working counter clockwise through the camp your nose is assaulted by the horrible stench you had only the day prior associated with newfound treasure at Camp Righteous as you eye three latrines. Anywhere but Chult, these latrines would be excellent. Here, daily rain floods the pits and flushes their contents through the camp. As if thats not bad enough, the wooden structures are sinking into the soft ground around the pits, threatening at any moment to collapse utterly. Most soldiers in the camp avoid the latrines and instead relieve themselves in the jungle (if they can volunteer for outside work details) or over the top of the palisade wall you discover as one such soldier does just that with devil-may-care attitude. Either option is safer and more sanitary than using the latrines you surmise.

The tents throughout the side of the camp closely resemble the same ones you saw at Camp Righteous in a state of near disintegration (Before a pair of rampaging Allosaurus' obliterated most of them). Each tent seems capable of housing four people comfortably. They have log floors to keep the occupants above the mud, and reed-filled cloth mattresses for sleeping on. None of the material, however, is suitable for long-term use in Chult. The canvas is riddled with mildew and fungus, dampness quickly seeps up through the floors, and vermin of every imaginable variety thrives in the mattresses. Elsewhere in accommodations you note that the inside facing of the Watchtowers have a lower level consisting of a wooden floor raised several feet above the ground and enclosed with a combination of thin wood and canvas to create a reasonably dry living space. The Chultan Hunters seem to take occupancy in these lower Watchtower billets. 

The walls of this Camp are sturdy and of equal caliber to the finest fortresses.

----------


## Jade_Tarem

"This is awful." Secret said quietly, even sadly. Leaving the others to their devices, she moved among the sick men, picking out the five in the worst shape and using her strongest magic to cure them. She ran out of power before she could get more, but hoped the rest could hold out.

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp VENGEANCE
Day 16
19 Days of Rations Left
6 Days of Repellent Left*

Lyndal entered the central command tent now opened to the world at large and nearly hit her head on a loose hanging pan. Ropes and strings zig zagged around the ceiling of the tent in a strange web of hanging tools, religious iconography, and wafting parcels of protection and levity. The ground was a scattered mess of papers, arms and armaments, and the makings of a bedroom halfway converted into a bunker. A wooden table dominated the far side of the tent, faintly illuminated by the glow of a flickering lantern, and on it rested a patchwork collection of maps depicting Chult and its surrounding islands. A skull lay opposite of the lantern, its visage painted with a set of balanced scales resting upon a warhammer, and its empty sockets stared at the approaching adventurers huddled within the tent.

Sitting behind the table was a fit and hardy man weathered by the years. His tawny wrinkled skin was covered in stress lines and scars, bags drooped precariously beneath his green eyes, and what thin wafts of black hair he possessed were combed over to shield as much of his bald head as possible. Resting on his right side was a cavalry saber of finely wrought steel with a curved pommel of silver. On his left was a warhammer which appeared like an iron arm grasping a block of metal with which to bludgeon and crush the unholy. His chest was guarded by a sweat pocked breastplate and pauldrons that depicted the righteous symbol of the Order of the Gauntlet. Dressed in fine noble clothes soaked thoroughly with bodily fluids the Commander ostensibly known as Niles Breakbone assiduously eyed each of the five people that stood before him. 

*"Aye my Lady, you may call me Commander Breakbone. I was told of your presence as well as that of your allies or guards."* He stated flatly before looking down at a piece of paper and carefully writing something on it. *"And your boats. It is a far way from Waterdeep, Lady Fireheart. What brings you out of the city and into my warzone?"*

Elsewhere Secret entered the field hospital tents stationed within the Camp and beheld a scene of utter devastation. Skin wracked with pox, men clutching their heads in constant agony or laughing fits, and a stench of rotting pestilence unlike anything she had experienced in her church. So wretched were the circumstances of the tent that the three servants and the Cleric of Helm did not notice the white clothed Drow initially enter. As the light of Lathander bathed over the fallen it snapped the chainmail coated warrior cleric out of her fugue and caused her to cry out *"You're not supposed to be in her-"* Her words slowly fading as the sorceress' magic finally simmered down and revealed the whole tent cured of disease. Cries of pain were replaced with groans of stretching, the yawns of tired soldiers finding solace, and the rushed praises and thanks heaped upon the Dark Elf from bowing acolytes and warrior alike. Slowly removing her blue stained helmet, the Cleric of Helm looked upon Secret with a wide eyed expression of disbelief and asked *"Who... Who are you?"*

----------


## PepperP.

"Warzone?" Lyndal blinked in surprise and looked around as though looking for any signs of aggression.

"Who are you fighting?"

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp VENGEANCE Command Tent
Day 16
19 Days of Rations Left
6 Days of Repellent Left*

Commander Niles Breakbone stopped his writing abruptly as his right hand clenched and snapped his quill into tiny pieces at Lyndal's question. He looked at her with a heavy dose of confusion and vitriol *"The zombies, skeletons, ghouls, wights, and other horrible monsters that run roughshod through this gods forsaken jungle!"* His huffed chest decompressed slightly as his stained hand moved for a fresh towel and a new quill *"It is a war unending on all sides and one we will prevail over. There are no battle lines, waving banners, and calling trumpets. No, it's a shadowy game of ambush, creeping, and clawing at the wooden walls as twelve foot tall beasts hammer at your door. Did you miss this war on your way to my Camp?"*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"We have fought a number of the undead, yes," Aleandrae broke in. "I think all we have run into thus far were skeletons, however."

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

"You be nice to Lyndal, Mr. Breakbone!" said Bean, waggling a scolding finger at the sweaty man.  "Is that how you speak to a lady?  We've fought skeletons and poisonous frog-men and vulture-people and we've even met frost giants in this jungle!  There are goat-eating wooden men out there!  It's hardly a stupid question to ask who or what you're fighting in this place!"
Her point made, the gnome crossed her arms and gave a dignified nod towards Lyndal.

----------


## PepperP.

"Oh my sweet little Bean! I'm sure the good Commander didn't mean to speak harshly. He's clearly under an enormous amount of pressure." Lyn spoke in a forgiving tone and smiled benevolently at the grumpy Commander.

"As the others have informed you, we have indeed encountered many travails on our journey, though I thought of the trials as less a war, and more a way of life in the jungle." She smiled and shook her head, the small beads she used to decorate her hair tinkling musically as she moved.

----------


## Jade_Tarem

"O-oh!" Secret startled, focused enough on her healing that she'd barely registered the presence of anyone else. She bowed as gracefully as she could in the confines of the tent. "My name is Secret. I'm sorry if I'm not supposed to be here! I just saw all this and had to do something." She bit her lip as she looked around. "But I'm out of power for today. I can do as much again after I've rested, though. In the meantime, I can help treat these people the normal way."

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp VENGEANCE
Day 16
19 Days of Rations Left
6 Days of Repellent Left*

The Commander finished his penmanship, folded the letter into an envelope, and suddenly it was sealed shut by a heavy thudding like a judges demanding gavel. His hand so quickly moved from the quill to the seal that it rattled the whole table and caused the skull beside him to unsettle. Reaching over he adjusted the top of the skull so that it once more aligned with the bottom properly, moved his hand back down to his side, and produced the same cloth he had used to wipe his hands to now wipe his forehead. 

*"You are correct, Miss Bean. It was an improper statement. We've been campaigning in this jungle for almost a year and I have seized command of this operation for only a few months now since the zombies overwhelmed the previous commander at Camp Righteous,"* His exhausted eyes fell upon the skull beside him *"It has been some time since I have had need to conduct myself with all the accord and procedure of a noble court but that is no proper excuse. My apologies Lady Fireheart."* 

Bringing his elbows onto the table the Commander began to rub his temples and fish for his waterskin *"To the casual observer or the passing enthusiastic adventurer the condition of this island may seem like a universal constant. A way of life. But there are students of history and those long lived enough in the Order to remember a time where things weren't always like this. Before the stench of the unblessed dead wafted from shore to shore. When civilization was allowed more than the tiniest corner with which to place itself on. This island has declared war on all things good or decent that set upon it and the Order of the Gauntlet has taken the challenge to mount a purifying crusade against this perversion."* Opening his waterskin he took a long sip from it and began to write another letter. His eyes leveled upon Bean like a cat examining some curiosity *We've done battle with many of what you've described but not Vulture people and certainly not Frost Giants,"* His voice quibbled at the words so great did he doubt *"Which brings me back to my original point of why you're here to begin with."*


As the once sickened warriors began to dress themselves in the arms and armaments of their profession each of them in turn eyed Secret with a level of fear and reverence. *"You have no need to apologize, noble Secret. You've done... so much for my men and women. I am Sister Cyas, a Watcher of Helm, and you may count yourself amongst my acolytes and I whenever you so wish."* Sister Cyas extended her chain mailed hand to the Drow [COLOR=Navy"]*"We've expended all that Helm's unending eye can show us for the day but there is still much pain to be eased and we don't have much to work."*[/COLOR] She looked morosely over the various beds and accommodations they had made for the seven other sick soldiers. *"Helm truly must be watching over us to send such a gift as you. I will keep you in my prayers to him. What brings such a kind soul to the brutal jungles of Chult?"*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Well, actually, we were hired to explore Chult and see if we can do anything about some necromantic artifact that is causing this Death Curse," Aleandrae explained quietly. If she didn't, Bean certainly would. "We have had no leads thus far, but plenty of challenge." She paused. "Actually, we just came from the ruins of your Camp Righteous. There were no undead, but we did have an altercation with some goblins and local wildlife. We, ah, burned the body of one of your men to prevent it from rising as an undead."

----------


## PepperP.

Lyndal nodded in support of Aleandrae's assertions.

"Yes, that's right. No leads, sadly. Have you any for us?"

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp VENGEANCE
Day 16
19 Days of Rations Left
6 Days of Repellent Left*

Commander Breakbone's face slowly reclined into a rigid state of utter frustration and bitterness as Aleandrae described their altercations and quest. A small smile, however, crept onto his face as she detailed the proper burial of one of their knights. He finished penning down another letter and finally gave the party his undivided attention. Armored fingers steepled before his mouth obscuring the bottom part of his face. Bushy eyebrows furrowed in concentration as he spoke. 

*"Thank you."* It was an odd sound, one that sounded much like a boxers gasping reprieve in the final rounds, and he continued *"For providing a knight some level of finality in this churning soup of undeath. I've heard of this Death Curse mind you and of its origin in Chult from our contacts in the Harpers. However that goes beyond the scope of my crusade and is currently being handled by more specialized and elite squads of warriors so that's all I'm privy to,"* He opened his hands to gesture to the pile of letters besides him before his laden eyes followed suit *"What I do have to give you however is several messages and sick soldiers in my camp and I need you to take your boat downstream to Port Nyanzaru to deliver them immediately."*

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

His patience much diminished after listening to a broken man, Siward took a step forward.

*"If I may, Commander, but are you certain the Death Curse is not the ultimate target of your crusade?  If, as you say, the undead scourge is the uprising of a hostile force, it seems to perfect a coincidence.  Perhaps what you face is but the vanguard of some greater calamity."*

Driving a fist into its opposite palm, Siward turned about fully to take in his companions before returning his attentions to the crusader.

*"If so, we are brothers and sisters in arms.  As such, it is our honor and our duty to return your dead and your tale of woe to Port Nyanzaru.  But more than that, it is in the spirit of our mission to hunt down any grand concentration of these foul undead and exterminate them.  Have you need of any such assistance?"*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Standing silent for a long moment, Aleandrae listened to Siward take up the challenge on behalf of the entire group. She wasn't sure marching (or in this case, rowing) back into the arms of danger at Port Nyanzaru was wise, especially considering their previous hasty exit. Plus, they had another job to do, and she doubted the usefulness of playing carrier pigeon for the soldiers. "Commander," she said gently, casting a glance at Siward, "One of our companions is a skilled healer. Perhaps if she were to examine your soldiers, she might be able to do something for them. A return to Port Nyanzaru will hold up our expedition. Surely if your soldiers were restored to health, one or two could be spared to carry your messages?"

Before the commander could respond, the Tiefling gestured to the maps upon the table. "I am a trained cartographer, and this is one of my roles in our expedition. I can see here that some of your maps have a few small, but important, inaccuracies. I would be happy to make corrections for you in lieu of your request."

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

"It's a bit out of our way but we could use some more supplies. My store of chocolate is dangerously low. Oh and bug spray, I suppose." She smiled vaguely at the others though her eyes met Aleandrae's as she wondered if Jobal held grudges.

----------


## Nefarion Xid

"Wait. Are you two not aware that you're wanted in Port Nyanzaru?" Darion said quietly, squinting at the two women. "Like, 500 gold for both of you. Dead. I mean, I can work around that, but..."

He paused. "Did I not tell you that? I'm preeetty sure I told you."

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp VENGEANCE
Day 16
19 Days of Rations Left
6 Days of Repellent Left*

Ruffling his eyebrows at Aleandrae's claims that there were inaccuracies in his maps, Niles begins to feverishly pick at the various parchments around him, and examined them in detail while the others spoke. His rapid work halted, however, as Darion spoke of a bounty on the two ladies. 

*"You're criminals?!?"* He balked, a righteous indignation readily apparent on his face as it burned a bloody red. He stood up suddenly, hands placed firmly upon the wooden table, and eyed the bard and sorceress warily.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"What our companion's ill-timed remark is in reference to concerns my role as cartographer, Commander," Aleandrae said quickly, casting an annoyed glance at Darion. "Lady Fireheart and I were guests (along with the financier of our expedition) in the house the Merchant Prince Wakanga O'tamu. In addition to providing us with material aid, he set up an appointment for us with another Merchant Prince by the name of Jobal with the aim of procuring a guide through the wilderness of Chult." The bard kept her stance relaxed and her tone measured as she continued. "When we revealed to Jobal that we had a map of the island, he offered to purchase it outright for an enormous sum of money, but our principles and devotion to our benefactor's cause kept us from selling the document and skipping town with such a sum."

"Later, as we were making our selection of guide, some of Jobal's men accosted us and threatened us if we did not give up the map. Needless to say it came to blows and several of the thugs perished in their ill-fated - and might I add illegal - attempt on our lives. So to answer your question: no, we are not criminals. I regret involving you in this affair, and I had thought we might sort this out ourselves, but here we are."

*Spoiler: Persuasion!*
Show

(1d20+8)[*23*]

----------


## Nefarion Xid

"Oh yeah," Darion sniffed. "That's all true too. Jobal's a ****. They didn't break any _laws_ per-say, Jobal's just a ****."

----------


## zabbarot

*BOATFORT*

"Humans are shockingly solitary inside those fortress towns they build. I think it would be lonely, but I guess your warm blood keeps you company." Srirak nodded sagely like he wasn't just making racist assumptions, and changed the topic. "How many days do you think this detour will add to our trip?" He rifled through his small bag and pulled out the copy of the map Aleandre had made for him. "This stoneman they wanted to investigate is near this area, and the camp you mentioned is here?" He pointed out the locations on the map as he spoke.

*Spoiler: Rollin?*
Show

Survival! to figure out how long all this nonsense should take so we can do the real quest :P
1d20+5

hurr durr i forgot how to roll on the forum for second apparently.

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp VENGEANCE
Day 16
19 Days of Rations Left
6 Days of Repellent Left*

The Commander folded his arms resolutely as the Bard pleaded her and Lyndal's case. Ord Firebeard and the other knights stationed outside his command tent quickly opened the flaps at the Commander's loud comment but a single slight upturning of the hand was all Commander Breakbone needed to dispel their presence once more to guarding the perimeter. Pacing behind the table with his hands folded behind his back, Niles Breakbone listened to the rest of her tale, and at its conclusion he looked at her with a serious glare.

*"Poppycock,"* He said proudly whilst waving his hand to the Tiefling woman assuredly *"The Merchant Princes can create and alter laws by decree as they see fit, and judges are expected to interpret laws freely but wisely. Such a system would seem to invite abuse and bribery, but the Chultan courts are surprisingly free of corruption."* He nodded his head sagely. The gravitas of his voice smoothed over into a more placated and understanding voice *"Technically what you did could be considered illegal as Jobal wills it to be but if you've befriended one Merchant Prince and have an offered price it's unlikely he's gone through the process of acquiring two sanctions for your deaths. They're quite rare and always specify the manner in which the intended is to die. More than likely he's gone behind the Merchant Princess of Assassination, Jessamine, and enticed some black market ne'er-do-wells to accomplish the task with the promise of gold. You'll go up the River, with soldiers and authority in tow, and the law shall be wielded as it is meant to be. In defense of the innocent and the righteous! You'll return with your own supplies bolstered and with the heralding flames of civilization to light this dark jungle and bolster our crusade!"* 

He pointed dramatically to the roof then down to the party and caused a stir of papers to flutter about in doing so.


*BOATFORT
3 Games of Dice Played
1 Racist Remark Made*
"Wait what-" Azaka stuttered as she tried to process what Srirak said but quickly moved along with his mental leap to plotting their expedition and the trip to Orolunga "Oh! Not a camp per say. Orolunga is a shrine or monument of some sort? Honestly the most accurate way to describe it would be a storybook experience or a vivid dream brought to life. Doubling back to the Metal Man would probably tack on an extra 3 days to our journey and require us to either drag our boats inland and figure out how to keep them safe or abandoning them all together. Though I'm not sure what they intend on doing when they find it. It's neutral territory for all the surrounding tribes so we should be safe in journeying there and continuing on our way to Saja N'baza atleast?"

*Spoiler: Srirak Survival!*
Show


Precisely you estimate that traveling to Vorn and then to where Azaka approximates Orolunga on your map will take 11 or so days depending on weather. Continuing by boat and ignoring it should only take one week. Again dependent on weather.

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

"Dohohohoho!  He must really like mangos!"

Bean blinked repeatedly, shook her head, and then stood up more straight. 
"Oh, sorry, what's going on?  We'll go back to the city with support from all these good men here?  Sounds fine to me!  I can attest to the quality of the soldiers stationed here!  They're all very trustworthy honorable sorts."

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Your soldiers will act as guards and witnesses then should anyone seek to collect this unjust bounty, Commander?" Aleandrae asked, choosing her words carefully. "Surely we would be under the protection of the Order of the Gauntlet while undertaking this mission for you and any act of aggression against us would also be considered likewise against your Order, yes?"

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp VENGEANCE
Day 16
19 Days of Rations Left
6 Days of Repellent Left*

Commander Niles breakbone squinted his eyes briefly at Bean's comment but quickly nodded his head in assent at her assertion that the fine soldiers of Camp VENGEANCE were trustworthy and honorable. 

*"Yes yes, while undergoing this mission you will be treated with all the same authority as Ser Ord Firebeard or Lady Perne Selhana. Our contacts within the city will act as witnesses and in the event of deadly encounters will intervene as any Knight of the Order worth his or her salt would do,"* He stated before walking over to a closed wooden box, popping it open, and after a brief bit of rummaging produced a small metal badge with the symbol of the Order of the Gauntlet *"Here. Take this and do your duty. My soldiers and associates will break no laws and broker no deception in their dealings however so do not unnecessarily provoke any judges or officiates in the event that Prince Jobal does declare writ that you have in some way violated the legal system. It would be in your best interest to see to a collection of evidence for your side of the story when you arrive at port in the event you are brought to court. Perhaps a corpse with which to procure questions or a zone of truth."*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Aleandrae left unsaid her thought that creating a new corpse out of one of Jobal's men might provide the information they would need for such an eventuality, and instead politely nodded. "I think we should discuss this task with the rest of our group before we set out, if we may?"

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp VENGEANCE
Day 16*

Settling back down onto his table, Commander Breakbone routinely waved off Aleandrae, and nodded his head *"Yes, be on your way brave adventurers."* He plucked a reference map from a hanging wire and began to look it over with puckered lips and a narrow glare finger tapping against his sweat drenched head.

----------


## Jade_Tarem

> *Camp VENGEANCE
> Day 16
> 19 Days of Rations Left
> 6 Days of Repellent Left
> *
> 
> As the once sickened warriors began to dress themselves in the arms and armaments of their profession each of them in turn eyed Secret with a level of fear and reverence. *"You have no need to apologize, noble Secret. You've done... so much for my men and women. I am Sister Cyas, a Watcher of Helm, and you may count yourself amongst my acolytes and I whenever you so wish."* Sister Cyas extended her chain mailed hand to the Drow *"We've expended all that Helm's unending eye can show us for the day but there is still much pain to be eased and we don't have much to work."* She looked morosely over the various beds and accommodations they had made for the seven other sick soldiers. *"Helm truly must be watching over us to send such a gift as you. I will keep you in my prayers to him. What brings such a kind soul to the brutal jungles of Chult?"*


Secret took the offered hand in both of hers and shook it enthusiastically but awkwardly. She didn't have a lot of experience with handshakes, so she curtsied for good measure. "I, uh, am an acolyte of Lathander, actually, but I appreciate the offer. I've heard good things about Helm! And there are probably multiple gods working to solve the death curse thing anyway." She paused, deliberately taking a moment to gather her thoughts and give a more coherent reply. "That is... my companions and I were hired by a rich and surprisingly powerful old wizard to go investigate why resurrection magic is failing - and why those who have come back once before are dying. Worldwide. The source of the problem is supposed to be somewhere in this area, and we've been looking at everything of interest in this jungle ever since. N-not that we've been wandering around randomly! We hired a very good guide, and we're going about it quasi-methodically."

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp VENGEANCE
Day 16
19 Days of Rations Left
6 Days of Repellent Left*

Sister Cyas quizzically scrunched her face as Secret curtsied immediately after shaking hands but said nothing about the gesture. Nodding her head along with Secret's stream of information, the Cleric of Helm settled down beside a still sick soldier, and with rigid movements began to apply water and then immediately wiping it clean. *"Wizards,"* Was all she said for a moment, a clear sound of exasperation and bemusement were present behind her overall sense of ennui and pain *"Typical. We encountered similar folk under employ by a wizard of some sort before though they never returned downstream to civilization. Maybe they're still out there seeking to right this cosmic wrong."* She grimaced at the Drow, eyes searching for something they couldn't find in Secret's onyx skin. 

*"You should stay outside of the undead infested parts of the jungle as much as possible while you investigate. Maybe speak with the Aarakocrans of Kir Sabal, they've lived over these jungles far longer than we've campaigned here. The dinosaurs are little better but atleast they don't bear the face of people you may know. I wish you the best of luck in your quest, Secret of the Morning Lord."*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Silently fuming that they'd been conscripted to act as messengers by the Helmite commander, Aleandrae stalked out of the tent in search of the remainder of the group.

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

Somewhat deflated after their encounter with the Commander and the revelation of their wanted status with Jobal, Lyndal followed Aleandrae out of the tent.

"That was a bit of a setback, it seems."

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean bounced along, humming to herself.  She tilted her head at Lyndal's comment.
"How so?  We'll head back to town, resupply, maybe find some more clues!  It's hard to be set back when you're not sure you've made a step forward!  And if that mean old merchant prince sends more goons after us, there's no shortage of people in this group hungry for hearts!  Hee hee!"

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"I don't like being ordered to do anything," growled the Tiefling. "It seems our path is laid for us, at least for the present." Aleandrae stopped and looked down at the gnome. "It would behoove us to be more circumspect in our dealings with others from this point on, I think."

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean skipped along, smiling.  
"Oh pish-posh, it's not being ordered if you're doing someone a favor.  I much prefer these fine gentlemen's company to just about everyone else we've met out here, don't you think?  At least they're not trying to throw us off a cliff!"
The gnome looked up to meet the tiefling's gaze with her enormous, bespectacled eyes. 
"And it seems to me that _you and Lyndal_ are the ones that got a bounty on all our heads, unless I'm misremembering.  But what does a silly little gnome know about navigating the social circles of the Big Folk?"
Bean batted her lashes and favored Aleandrae with an innocent, dimpled smile.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

The Tiefling missed a step and quietly let loose an epithet in Abyssal. "And just what do you think they'd do if we were disinclined to perform this _favor_ for them?" Aleandrae asked the gnome, her voice icy. "I've already explained what happened, but just so it isn't missed this time, you can hardly blame Lyndal or myself. How were we to know that the _very man we were sent to to obtain a guide from_ would feel slighted when we declined to sell our map? The very same map provided to us by Gertrude, who I believe _you_ quickly volunteered to help when she made her plea. If we were to have sold the map, how would we do our job, hm? It should be no wonder then that later when Jobal's thug made his threat we declined to give him the map and instead slew several of his men in self-defense. If you want to blame us for the bounty on our heads, then the blame also falls upon everyone who fought or drew blood in Port Nyanzaru that day. I remember your magic being particularly helpful, so you yourself must not be excused, oh noble Bean. I would hazard a guess that the only reason our two names are known is that Jobol doesn't know the rest of our group.  When you have a death mark on your name, then you can talk to me about marching into the dragon's lair to 'do a fine gentleman a favor.'"

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean rocked back and forth on her heels, hands clasped behind her back.
"My dear Aleandrae, that's the difference between you and me.  I'm an optimist!  We'll have to return to town eventually, if only to report our rousing success at ending this whole death curse to Gertrude.  We handled Jobal's thugs when we left town, and we're much stronger now than we were then!
But if you'd rather go somewhere else, that's fine too!  It just seemed like you were singling me out, and I thought it queer a crow would call the kettle black, as it were.
Trust me when I say that _these are good men._  I have an inside source."
Bean gave a conspiratorial wink.
"I don't think they will do us any harm, regardless of what we choose.  I'm happy to go wherever the wind may take us!  

And I'm sorry I upset you Aleandrae.  Just remember not to treat me like some child!  _I'm much worse than that._"

----------


## Jade_Tarem

"Thank you very much, sister Cyas." Secret bowed to her, rounding out her list of known gestures of respect and making it abundantly clear she had no idea which one was appropriate. "I will certainly tell the others of your advice! Maybe we'll get to stay here, and I'll be able to fix up more soldiers tomorrow."

Eventually Secret excused herself to go track down her companions. No doubt they'd be enjoying refreshing camaraderie after-

_Nope._

Her companions were in the middle of an argument and had escalated to veiled threats. Naive Secret might be, but she'd heard enough of those to know one when it was tossed out. The drow quietly readied her magic in the event of a catastrophe, only to remember that she had none left, save for her most basic spells. _I did not think this through._

That just left diplomacy, which had worked for her... well, once. Five minutes ago, in the tent. Still, there was nothing to do but try. She strode up to the ongoing exchange between Bean, Lyndal, and Aleandrae. "Hi everyone! They have a _lot_ of sick people here, but I can make them better if we stay here a day or two. What did everyone else find out?"

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Aleandrae was thankful for a break in the argument. She was sorry she'd snapped at the gnome, and felt that maybe she should apologize eventually, but Secret's arrival brought some measure of relief. She listened as the Drow made mention of her ability to cure the soldiers' sickness. "Truly, Secret? That is excellent news." The wheels in the Bard's head were already turning. "Do I guess right that you have already done some healing today? You should come with me back to the commander's tent, so we can give him the news that his soldiers will be well again within a short period of time." Aleandrae's lips curved into a smile and she tipped a wink to Lyndal.

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal* watched Aleandrae and Secret head back into the tent with a repressed sigh and waved her hands around as she magically cleaned mud and stains off of her adventuring outfit.

"I don't think you're worse than a child..." Lyn's brows knit together as the words hadn't sounded out loud as they had in her head.

"That is, most children I've known have been very annoying..." She suddenly missed her younger siblings despite the claim.

"Um, that is..." She scratched her head, uncertain of what exactly she'd been trying to say.

"I wouldn't underestimate your experience dear Bean, and I apologize if it seemed I was doing so. It's just, I imagine a Merchant Prince has a terrible many resources on his side and well, I don't think I'm much compared to that." She stopped her cleaning.

"But we're certainly stronger as a group so where you go, I go." Her look of resolve softened slightly.

"That is, if Aleandrae agrees."

----------


## BladeofObliviom

"Did I miss something fun?", Jack asked, stepping out from around the tent corner, twirling a belaying pin in one hand to pass the time. "All these Helmites give me the creeps."

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp VENGEANCE
Day 16
19 Days of Rations Left
6 Days of Repellent Left*

As Aleandrae turns around to approach the command tent once more her eyes are drawn to the weathered tents beside Commander Breakbone's. As clear as the morning sun three human knights and two squires exited the tents in a state far more hale and hearty than all the other members of Camp VENGEANCE. Filtering themselves among the other inhabitants still inside the wooden walls of the Order of the Gauntlet's forward base the Sanctified Soldiers filled the air with the whispers and feverish rumor mongering of a tavern amidst the other various nauseating smells and clangor of campaign. Though the precise enunciation is muffled by the other noises of preparation their subject matter is all too clear to the casual observer; Secret herself. Sadly Secret in the bright of day wasn't particularly astute. 

Even with her ironic sensitivity to the light of the sun Secret could still clearly see the sight of the strange armored woman standing guard outside the commander's tent. The other knights and Ord Firebeard had been seemingly relieved of duty but she still stood guard outside in the sweltering hot weather. She gripped the pommel of her longsword with both hands, tip securely stabbed into the dried mud below, and legs spread at a sharp equidistant length from the edges of the sword. Arraigned in full heavy armor, the pale woman with black eyes kept her gaze fixated on Secret, and regarded the Drow with a mixed expression of apprehension and disgust. Glancing over at Aleandrae she stated simply "Halt. I'm going to have to search your friend before you can enter." And without waiting for a response she began the process before quickly nodding her head upon finding nothing of alarm. Stepping to the side, the knight opens the flap for Aleandrae and Secret, and reveals Commander Breakbone praying before a tiny makeshift altar beside his bed.

*"I thought I told you to go back down the river andisthataf****ingDrowwithyou?"* Niles Breakbone turned his head to humph at the interruption but quickly stood in a rush of motion whilst drawing his blade in a defensive manner.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Truly, our little group is a paragon of diversity, Commander," Aleandrae said, with almost no hint of sarcasm. "Secret here is a servant of the Morning Lord, and a healer of great skill." Quickly, she turned to the Drow woman. "Secret, this is Commander Breakbone. He's offered us the job of escorting his sick soldiers back to Port Nyanzaru, but I was thinking that if you were to put your talents to use, that might not be necessary."

----------


## Jade_Tarem

"It's true, I am. And I-I did?" Secret was a bit more familiar with this reaction, and readied herself to flee if things turned violent. "I managed to cure five of their diseases today. I can probably do as many again tomorrow. And... we're going back to the city? Sorry, I was busy in the healer's tent."

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp VENGEANCE
Day 16
19 Days of Rations Left
6 Days of Insect Repellent Left*

*"That's wonderful news."* For the first time in all of Aleandrae's conversing with Commander Niles Breakbone the Tiefling saw him wholeheartedly smile. Sheathing his blade Commander Breakbone regarded Secret with a curt yet intense nod and salute. *"Your service to the crusade is commendable and your skills will certainly prove valuable for the battles yet to come, Ms. Secret. Mrs. Secret? Regardless your Cartographer Friend is misinformed. You were not offered a job. You ARE going back to the city come the dawn and you WILL return."* Slowly kneeling to finish his rite before the small shrine of Tyr, Niles Breakbone stands up once more, and meticulously circles around his desk like an eagle rounds its nest before roosting. 

"Am I understood?"

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Fine, fine!" Aleandrae said, slapping the ground with her tail in anger. "C'mon, Secret. More diseases will have to wait. I guess we'll be loading them into the boats." Beckoning the Drow girl after her, she turned and left the tent once more, returning to the others. "Let's go talk to Srirak and Azaka, yeah? They'll want to know what we've been up to."

----------


## Jade_Tarem

*Secret*

"I am so confused. I don't mean to be disagreeable, but why are we returning to the city if I can cure everyone here? Is there something else we're supposed to do there?" Secret let Aleandrae lead her out of the tent. "I feel like I missed something important..."

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp VENGEANCE
Day 16
19 Days of Rations
6 Days of Repellent*

Leaving the Command Tent of Camp VENGEANCE in a huff, Aleandrae and Secret quickly rejoined the others milling about the bowels of this military fortification. Inete had once again disappeared into the nearby medical tents to offer her assistance whilst Xandala and Summerwise practiced creating and coloring different elements in her hand. The blonde half elf regarded the party with a favorable smile and a nod of her head as they passed by the entrance. A halfling knight decorated in half plate leads a small squadron of soldiers out the front gate as the rest of the encampment salutes and cheers for them. Lowering the gate the patrol of soldiers leaves the heavy walls of Camp VENGEANCE behind with iron and steel bared to the world. A steady drum beat from the rear most soldier provides a marching tune that attempts to corral the movement of the Helmites and Tyrians but invariably goes awry in places given the uneven and treacherous earth beneath them all. Gate wide open the party quickly reunites with Srirak, Azaka, and Goring Almiraj in their upturned boats. Though they stand outside the precipice of this holy camp the eyes from atop its many watch towers can be felt gazing down and leering over the collective shoulders of the party.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Right, so who's up for a trip back down the river to town?" Aleandrae asked once the group had come back together. She spoke low enough that only the group should have been able to hear her voice. "Sir Breakbone wants us to take some of his sick men back to town and deliver some messages. I'm not super keen on walking into Jobal's open arms, but it's more or less an ultimatum. Despite Secret already having healed some of his men of their illness. Also despite my protestations. In fact, I'm not happy about this at all."

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

Lyndal wrapped her arms around her friend and buried her head into the other woman's shoulders.

"Ugh neither am I but if we have to go then we have to go. It was bound to be necessary eventually. I guess." She pouted and peeked her face out from Aleandrae's hair to blink her big blue eyes at Darion and Siward.

"Alright I suppose we can trust we'll be safe enough with the help of the others." She turned to Srirak.

"I suppose we can travel to Orolunga afterwards if you still wish to."

----------


## Nefarion Xid

"We'll be fine," Darion said, placating the sorceress. He was only screaming a little bit on the inside.

----------


## Jade_Tarem

*Secret*

"W-what? What are we going to do if Jobal's men attack us again?"

----------


## BladeofObliviom

Jack shrugged. "Kill them, probably. Worked fine last time. Turnabout is fair play."

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"The commander did say it would be in our own best interest to collect evidence for our side of the story," Aleandrae offered. "Presumably that means the heads of any goons Jobal sends against us again. It sounds like he may have acted outside the law - apparently _proper_ death marks go through Merchant Princess Jessamine. We may be able to use this to play one off against the other should the need arise. It might not be a bad idea to attempt to see her anyway."

----------


## Jade_Tarem

*Secret*

"Hold on!" The drow started strong, but quieted a bit, surprised at the volume of the outburst. "We can't just go killing everyone who looks at us funny! Sure, the last guys knew they were basically mugging us, but Jobal can tell the next set whatever he wants. For all we know, the next crew to waylay us is going to think they're just arresting a bunch of violent criminals, and if we tell them we're not, they have no reason to believe us because that's what violent criminals would say!" She shook her head, realizing that she was in danger of rambling. "I guess I'm saying... wouldn't it be better to have a more... I dunno, _robust_ plan than just marching back through the front gate?"

----------


## zabbarot

Srirak squinted, as if it would help him focus his thoughts, but it did nothing for the confusion. "The curse is not in the city. Why return? We have job to be doing. These are frivolous human politickings. Is wasting our time."

----------


## Jade_Tarem

"Right, that's the other thing. There's people dying all over the world, and there's something we can do to prevent it! We can clear our names later."

----------


## PepperP.

Lyndal was visibly exasperated at the return to the same argument once again.

"Sorry you missed the first argument about this, let me know when this one is over." The sorceress obstinately went and sat on a rock and pulled out some chocolate and focused on eating it while the others decided what they were going to do.

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp VENGEANCE
Day 16*

Sharpening her blade whilst sitting atop the upturned boat, Azaka looked over at Jack with a mixture of contempt and wariness "When we were ambushed at Kaya's House of Respite it was one thing. I did not know you all for long and they came upon us in a fit of subterfuge. But now that we are better informed there is no reason for us to simply slaughter the blind sheep between us and Jobal," She deftly transitioned her hands in a moments notice to braiding her hair (The heat had been murder on it) "Jobal deals in guides and sellswords. All of them. He has a small army of cut throats and mercenaries at his command. A forward assault on the merchant prince's villa would be suicide. But his connections extend to me aswell. I know people in the inner workings of his regime. Apply enough pressure, things crack, people talk, and you can feed them to your knights or helmets or whatever. The Merchant Princes are at constant war with each other. It's disgusting but easily exploitable. Especially if he's gone under Jessamine's nose for this."

Materializing in a haze of black wind and cold particles Ciaran lounged on Bean's shoulder solipsistically playing with his needle thin longsword *"Although these knights seem like a good enough sort. I have read their hearts and sense sympathy for your cause. I'm pretty sure that given a bit more of your Underdark Utility they'd have words with their own commander. But even if we did return we have enough guile to covertly spy on this merchant prince and collect what information we need, yes? I mean, I can turn invisible afterall."* As if to punctuate the thought he once more disappeared with a step of the wind.

Placing her hand on Srirak's shoulder, Azaka gave him a compassionate glare "You're driven by your gods decree. It's admirable do not let my words fool you otherwise. But not everyone here is as naturally born or adjusted to the jungle. People need rest. They need help. They need second chances and a time to bolster themselves to brace the world once more. Even if you did save the land it wouldn't be worth much if you returned home to a band of angry mercenaries. Besides," She scratched the back of her head "Any scouting party or adventuring group heading out from Port Nyanzaru will be guided by someone who works for someone who wants to kill you. There's enough monsters in the jungle as is."

"I never go to city. Yokka say it bad. But I always wanted to see..." Goring Almiraj noted from behind the Lizardman's knee, her bloodied mask only revealing her saucer like eyes full of curiosity and remorse beneath.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"The more I think about it, the more I like the idea of using one Merchant Prince - or Princess in the case of Jessamine - against another, as Azaka said." Aleandrae gives the native woman a nod. "I don't like being forced into this, but after thinking about what others have said -" here she cast a glance at Bean, "I think we can probably handle what comes our way, so long as we keep our wits about us."

----------


## BladeofObliviom

Jack shrugs. "Press into the jungle or head back to port? Frankly, I'm here to do a job and get paid. The job is in the jungle, but the pay is back in town. And I'm gonna be pissed if some grubby 'Merchant Prince' thinks he's gonna stop us from doing either of those things."

----------


## Jade_Tarem

*Secret*

The drow kept track of the back-and-forth with rapt attention, finally adding her own final two copper pieces. "A-alright. Lathander is not... not a _huge_ fan of midnight skullduggery, but if everyone we're up against is fighting each other all the time anyway, I probably won't be cast out of his holy light for it. And we _do_ want to stay on the good side of the nice heavily armed crusaders..." She shrugged, then bobbed cheerfully, her old enthusiasm returning. "Okay then, town it is. I've gotten pretty good at getting bloodstains out of clothing, so I'll do my best!"

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean nods eagerly at Azaka's and Ciaran's words.  
"Yes yes, whatever happens I'm sure it will be exciting!  Oh, and maybe I can learn more about the Ring of Winter in town!  Let us away to adventure!"

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

"Great, we're agreed then. Back to town it is." Lyndal stood and sucked the melted chocolate off of her fingers.

"I'm almost out of chocolate again anyway. Let's go."

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp VENGEANCE
Day 17
18 Days of Rations Left
5 Days of Repellent Left*

Minds set and steel sharpened the eight heroes and their two shanghaied native helpers settled in for the night tepidly under the watchful eyes of the Tyrian and Helmite crusaders of the Order of the Gauntlet. Plans were struck, maps drawn, and dreams of duplicitous revenge were brought sweetly on those in the party with a darker bend of mind. With the fading rays of dawn eking its way to twilight the pounding assault of heat began to slowly temper out and mellow to the crisp humid warmth of twilight. As if emboldened by the Morning Lords withdrawal the clouds began to swirl and condense once more, the at one time alien noise of thick sheet of rain now an intimate companion to Gertrude's saviors, and instantaneously elicited a collective groan from the various crusaders still conscious or well enough to register the change. 

Still, not all was bleak that night as many had been rescued from death or great injury by the hands of a Drow priestess, and some tame revelry was had. A communion was held in the center of the collected moldy tents, cups now filling with rain water were passed in somatic ritual, and voices cracked by war and fatigue pushed onward to shout praises against the storming elements. 

"To the gates of hell!
As we march our way to heaven!
Through these undead lands!
Hail Lathander's Secret!"

And so on and so forth did the non-secular celebration fade into the starry night. Even as the knights found shelter in their ostensibly bound allies and retired (For the most part) to rest the weather faltered not in its growing strength. The waking members of the party were not faced with a pattering of rain and the glorious rays of dawn but with full blown might of Chult's intense weather and the minutest cracks of sunlight through its roaring atmosphere. Hunkering down the knights restricted their patrols, their watches, and quickly yet efficiently brought in all of their boats (alongside the parties) within the walls of the camp as further shelter against the wind. The bluster, fervor, and righteous determination of the day prior was washed from Niles Breakbone's face with the powerfully soaking zephyr as he looked over his Camp, his diseased men, and his "recent recruits". He says nothing of their assignment to head towards the city, yet the drained expression of his eyes betray his inner defeat, and none of his subordinates make mention of forcing the party to leave Camp VENGEANCE. Nor do they make more than suspicious comments at Goring Almiraj's appearance as Azaka and her come in with the parties boat. 

When Drow bring light and life who are warriors to question a converted goblin.

The rain and winds continue their assault for hours on end, howling winds rip through each of the heroes in turn, and drown out the soft inner voices of some. What cannot be drowned out is the shattering of a tree not too far from Camp. In a tropical storm it is far from an unusual circumstance.

Then another shatters.

And another shatters.

And eerily the moaning of the wind is accompanied by _actual moaning_ and soon after the hollers and screams of guards on watch.

"It's a horde!" One man screeches from atop the central gates rampart, his hands shaking violently against the wood railing as he tries to keep a hold of his standing position, and readies his weapon. Like a hive rustled by an ignorant child the knights rouse from their disquiet zealous contemplation on the elements and look to their commander as he emerges from his tent rapier in hand. 

*"Gauntlet! Sharpen your faith, renew your steel, and CLENCH EVIL BY THE THROAT! ON ME TO THE GATE!"*

*Spoiler:  Combat and Tropical Rain Storm OOC*
Show

Place yourselves anywhere within the confines of Camp VENGEANCE. This horde is thrusted out of the jungle by the harsh conditions near the end of the day around evening so if you have anything you wish to do beforehand that's kosher. During this storm missile weapon ranges are halved and visibility is limited to 150 feet.

You all have one round of prep before the scene you see before you on the map comes into full effect.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

As soon as the alarm was sounded, Aleandrae ran for the closest watchtower and peered out into the jungle. She paled slightly at the sight of the large creature amid the horde and then called down to Siward. "Found a challenge befitting your abilities, Siward!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Aleandrae will climb to the top of the watchtower I moved her too, and if I can, I'd also like to give Siward Bardic Inspiration.

----------


## Nefarion Xid

Darion hastens to the gatehouse with his whip ready and arcane fire burning in his free hand.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Racing up the northeast watchtower, Siward began to beat his sword against the rim of his shield as the enemy emerged.

*"Come to me, spawn of darkness!  Come and test the fires of the Foehammer!"*

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean grabbed a large bucket and followed Darion up one of the watch towers.
"Ciaran!  Go to the other side of the fort and make sure nobody tries to sneak up on us from behind!  Otherwise stay out of danger, please!"

Once the gnome reached the top of the watch tower, she turned the bucket upside down and placed it on the ground, standing on it so that she stood a better chance of seeing over the edge.  The shuffling shapes of the undead in the rain made her tiny heart pound in her chest, but she bit her lip and did her best to steel herself, fey magic crackling at her fingertips.

----------


## zabbarot

Srirak followed Siward up a tower to get a look at what they were up against. "Azaka, I think I am maybe appreciating the walls now," He shouted as he readied his bow.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

As the enormous zombie approached the walls, Siward's blade erupted in ruby flames.  Raising it high over his head, he took a deep breath before launching himself from the tower, sailing over the walls to land before the rotten behemoth.

*"DEATH!"*

*Spoiler: Attack!*
Show

Siward rages and moves.  Athletics rolled OOC (18).

Attack: (1d20+5)[*13*]
Bless: (1d4)[*2*]
Damage: (1d8+5)[*12*]
Radiant Damage: (1d6+1)[*4*]

----------


## BladeofObliviom

*Jack*

The sailor scrambled at the sight of Siward's leap, cursing something utterly muffled by the high winds. She made it to the wall beneath the tower, scrambled up the footholds and leaned herself against the edge of the tower, nodding back at the lizard and the tiefling inside, before lining up her shots. She quailed a touch at the sight of the enormous undead monster, but her focus was elsewhere: Maybe she could slow down the main horde, keep them from overwhelming him. The winds were difficult to account for, but she'd just have to do her best.

*Spoiler: pew pew*
Show


Disadvantage attacks sadly.
Attack: (1d20+5)[*9*]
Attack: (1d20+5)[*15*]
#blessed: (1d4)[*1*]
damage: (1d6+3)[*7*]


Attack: (1d20+5)[*25*]
Attack: (1d20+5)[*17*]
#blessed: (1d4)[*1*]
damage: (1d6+3)[*8*]

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

It was hard to see in the rain and darkness.  Bean kept wiping off her glasses with the back of her hand.  
"We need to be able to see better!  This should help!"

She cast a spell at a particularly dense knot of shambling shapes, illuminating them in eerie green light.

Telepathically, her familiar warned her of another threat.  The gnome made her way towards the ladder back down.
"Oh no!  There's more enemies sneaking up behind us!  On the other side of the fort!  EEEK!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Bean casts faerie fire on all the peeps in the 20 ft. cube I drewed on the map.  They can make a DC 14 Dex save or else they glow with dim light and attacks against them have advantage for as long as Bean can maintain the 1 minute concentration duration situation.

----------


## Nefarion Xid

"Siward! This kills people!" Darion yelled in protest. He torched the giant lizard that Siward was fighting to help a little. (Fire Bolt for 9 damage)

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

The sorceress couldn't hear Siward's cry, but she watched the brute of a man leap beyond the relative safety of the wall in open-mouthed astonishment and no little admiration.

"Siward!" The gale likewise muffled her own cry but it did little to quench the flames of desperate fear she unleashed at the undead t-rex from the top of her tower.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Quickened Scorching Ray at T-Rex
Ray *1* Attack
(1d20+5)[*8*]
Ray 1 Bless
(1d4)[*2*]
Damage
(2d6)[*3*]
Ray *2* Attack
(1d20+5)[*11*]
Ray 2 Bless
(1d4)[*1*]
Damage
(2d6)[*6*]
Ray *3* Attack
(1d20+5)[*13*]
Ray 3 Bless
(1d4)[*2*]
Damage
(2d6)[*11*]
Fire Bolt
Attack
(1d20+5)[*17*]
Bless
(1d4)[*1*]
Damage
(1d10)[*9*]

----------


## zabbarot

_Why even have walls?_ Srirak wondered to himself as the barbarian leapt out into the oncoming horde. He shrugged and knocked an arrow for the rotting tyrannosaurus. Hopefully they could kill it before Siward was buried in bodies.

*Spoiler: pew pew*
Show

thwip thwip* One bow attack with advantage.
(1d20+4)[*10*](1d20+4)[*7*]

Damage
(1d8+2)[*5*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp VENGEANCE
Day 17*

Hunkered down on the fortified wooden pallisade of the front entrance, Ser Ord Firebeard and his roosted squadron of crossbow wielding warriors watched mouth agape at the northern barbarian's reckless display of derring do bravado and quickly began to open fire.

"He's right lost his mind!" Ord hollered out as he switched back to look at the arrayed soldiers lower below. Though they could not directly see the zombified apex predator the knights below let loose their bolts in a concentrated and efficient manner, with no small amount of divine intervention with the precarious winds snapping about, and they bellowed in joy as their shots rang true. The misshapen horror given ignoble life however failed to even recognize the damage foisted upon it as sloughs of flesh were melted away and it reached down with its slavering jaws and picked up Siward in one fell swoop. Gnashing on his body Siward felt an undead hand reaching up from further within the zombified kaiju's throat in a mindless attempt to drag him further into the rotting moist abyss. 

Stumbling about with Siward lodged in its throat the decrepit tower of necromancy slammed approached the gate and slammed its tail against the hard wood cracking it instantaneously. Lumbering on shorter yet no less impressively revolting legs the Ankylosaurus zombie reached the front gates at the same time as the zombified t rex while withstanding a hail of oncoming arrows within the forward "court" of the camp. Standing beside the goat pen, Xandala shouts a magical secret in draconic, and in a flurry of white snowy energy two translucent white dragon wings emerge from her back and lift her up onto the wall in a zephyr of arcane energy. Staring with rapt attention at the two swarms of zombies rapidly converging on the camp, Xandala focused her gaze to the south, wrapped her fist into a tight tube, and deeply inhaled before exhaling a single blazing hot bead of red fire that detonates along the tree line consuming a batch of undead monsters with the roar of a red dragon. Unfazed by the death of their comrades the zombies began to rapidly surge forward and climb ontop of and mindlessly push into their larger brethren. Whipping through the air she points her finger and shoots a scorching ray of fire at the zombified hulk chewing on Siward but a strong gust of wind throws her hand movements wild and she retreats further back into the camp at the winds behest.

Situated along the edge of the wall Jack witnessed three zombies at the flank of the norther path beeline for her in a ravenous dash for the most exposed flesh. Amidst the rain and the strong winds two of them slip off the wood and muck about in the pit below but a single flesh eating creation manages to grip directly beneath her and threaten her.

*Spoiler: Damages and OOC*
Show


Siward gets bitten by the T rex and it deals 19 piercing damage after reduction. He is currently grappled and restrained. It then steps forward and tail whips the entrance really hard. The zombies all dash including the ankylosaurus whilst the knights and the hunter lieutenants open fire blindly or at sight within the camp. Sister Cyas casts Sanctuary on Commander Niles Breakbone while Xandala shoots a fireball and a quickened firebolt.

Everyone is up.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Overwhelmed by the sheer number of enemies in the area, Aleandrae wracked her brain for ideas, settling on an area effect spell.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Shatter on the dudes marked on the map.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Held fast in the fangs of the undead scourge, Siward struggled to bring his blade to bear.

*"Zounds!  Release me, foul beast!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Siward will Reckless Attack to cancel out the Disadvantage from Restrained.

Attack: (1d20+5)[*8*]
Bless: (1d4)[*2*]

Damage: (1d8+5)[*11*]
Radiant Damage: (1d6+1)[*2*]

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Too short to really see what was happening at the gate or beyond, Bean slipped down the ladder and began dashing across the camp to the opposite side.

"Oh no!  Ciaran!  Wait for me!  BLEEEEEE!"

----------


## Nefarion Xid

"Stop kicking! Hold still!" Darion barked. Aiming for an exposed vertebra, he brought the barb of his whip down with such spectacular force that the monster's spine shattered, sending its top half sloughing limply away from the rest of its body. The whole thing collapsed into a spongy wet heap of flesh with Siward bouncing on top.

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

The sorceress's attention whipped from Siward gripped in the mouth of the Tyrannosaurus monstrosity to the Ankylosaurus at their front gate. She sent a burst of magical energy out of it, praying it struck true as she tried her best to not be distracted by the remaining horde of zombie footmen behind the dinos.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Chromatic Orb at the Anklyosaurus level 1 (Fire)
(1d20+5)[*17*]
Bless
(1d4)[*4*]
damage
(3d8)[*16*]

----------


## Jade_Tarem

*Secret*

"Aah! Siward, hold on!" Secret was, once again, out of her strongest spells, but hopefully the healthier troops would make up for the lack. Instead she tried to set the zombie dinosaur aflame.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Casting Sacred Flame on the thing biting Siward.

(1d8)[*5*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp VENGEANCE
Day 17*

As Darion's whip felled the giant fell beast the knights of the Gauntlet roared out in unison cheer. It was short lived however as Bean's cries of revelation became tangibly clear, the rear most Chultan hunter guard skewered with two spears thrown down from atop a newly repurposed watchtower, and was replaced with the manic hollering of bloodthirsty madmen. Turning on his heels Niles Breakbone began to dictate and bark a series of commands, the squires of his order holding their spears fast in readied thrusting motions for the impending wave of undead, and the lightly armored and nimbler natives sent sprinting back to reinforce the rear rushing past Bean with their longer legs. Briefly, one of them stops and offers a hand to the short Gnome Warlock, and waits only the briefest of moments for her response before dashing along. 

From deep within the bowels of the slain zombie T-rex a fully formed zombified human ripped its way free and began to savage the prone Siward in concert. A wave of undead hands gripping, slamming, and throttling the man as he vigorously rolled and brought his shield to bear amidst the rain and bloody viscera. From behind at Secret's behest a rain of holy flame doused the other hulking zombified weapon as the Helmites sang out a war chant to invoke the most sacred of elements onto the world. It isn't quite enough however, until Azaka withdraws her scimitar and runs past the rushing undead horde towards Siward shaking her head exasperatedly. Piling over one another the zombies begin to overwhelm the walls of Camp VENGEANCE as their combined mass and numbers lead to a few spilling over the spiked walls in a mad frenzy for living flesh. Several use the corpses of their slain larger brethren as ramps to engage their enemies, some of them more successfully then others, and one even manages a grazing punch against Darion just as the Knights retrieve their longswords to surge forward. Bolstering their forward assault, Xandala whipped around the center of the xamo with her magical zephyr of chill air, and landed behind Ord Firebeard and Perne Salhana to invoke a spell upon Siward, and hissed the arcane litany of a green dragon. The stragglers who do land inside find themselves instantly engaged by Goring Almiraj and Sister Cyas screaming in completely different languages and for totally opposite reasons as holy flame crackles and scimitars cut through the howling wind. Arrows fly over the goblins head, assisting her unexpectedly from the Chultan lieutenants, and a brief moment of unease arises as the creature continues to stumble forward ignorant of the immense damage wrought to it.

Praying to his native god for the strength and tenacity to survive this day Srirak's eyes grow sharper with the hunter's keen ferocity. Pulling back his longbow with all his might he burrows an arrow deep into the skull of the zombie threatening Jack and watches it careen off the wall before thudding against the muddy bloody trench below. 

*Spoiler: OOC and damage*
Show


Siward takes 10 bludgeoning after resistance. Darion takes 2.

You're all up to bat again.

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean gladly let herself get pulled along by one of the big folk.  Roughly in the middle of the western tents, Bean telepathically called out to her familiar. 
_<Get out of there Ciaran!  It's dangerous!>_

_<Of course, My Lady.  But first, a parting gift for our guests.>_

An invisible hand lifted up one of the cannibal's horrid skin-cloaks, covering his eyes momentarily.  Bean took aim with a crackling beam of green fire and sent it rocketing toward the disadvantaged target of Ciaran's caprice. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Bean will EB the already injured cannibal with advantage from Ciaran's help action.  Ciaran will then move to the tents, while Bean will take cover if she can.

Attack: (1d20+6)[*7*] (1d20+6)[*20*]
Force damage: (1d10+4)[*7*]

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Lining up a shot at one of the wounded zombies, Aleandrae let fly with an arrow and followed it up with a spell of healing upon Siward.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Pew pew! (1d20+4)[*21*]
Damage: (1d6+2)[*4*]

Healing Word on Siward: (1d4+4)[*8*]

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

Lyn gaped in wonder as Siward turned into a dragon-dino in front of her eyes and was barely able to focus enough to blast the zombie climbing up the ladder in her face.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Attacking the zombie directly east of Lyn.

Chromatic Orb (1st level, Fire)
(1d20+5)[*10*]
Bless
(1d4)[*1*]
damage
(3d8)[*11*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Taken aback as magic suffused his very being, Siward's cry transformed into a thunderous roar as he trampled the Tyrannosaur beneath might treads.  Bloody fury filled saurian eyes, and he lased out against the nearest of the oncoming horde.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Tail Slamming: (1d20+7)[*24*]
Damage: (4d6+4)[*16*]

----------


## zabbarot

Srirak moves his hunter's mark to a new target as he readies another arrow. He fires at the nearest zombie.

*Spoiler: Roll*
Show


(1d20+4)[*10*]
(1d8+2)[*6*]+(1d6)[*2*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp VENGEANCE
Day 17*

The carnage reaches a fever pitch as the Cannibals to the rear pour over the wall like a malcontent flood of madness. Their spears in hand they skewer a Chultan hunter as their teeth gnash and curse in their locked lines of combat. *"Grind their flesh, eat their bones! We will live forever our lives we loans!"* They chant as one of them begins the brazen process of openly feasting on one of the deceased warriors on the camp's unsanitary and disease ridden grounds. To the east the zombies continue their unending push forward, many of them piling over and grabbing onto each other as a small cadre of 7 zombies topple over the walls and begin to savage Inete and Goring Almiraj. The small Goblin, her mask cracked as a rotting fist slams her head into the earth below, screeches in fear as she swings her scimitar recklessly, and splits a zombie in twain as squires rush forward to hold the line alongside her. Joy suffuses the goblin as she rapidly runs away from the frontlines amidst the carnage, and she narrowly avoids a fully armored knight hitting the ground as she is shoved off of the pallisade and over the side. Picking themselves back together, the knights pull forth their longswords and shortswords and begin to join the melee in earnest, Ord and Perne still supporting the backline with their powerful crossbows yet it seems in vain. Their blows while mighty are unrecognized by the hideous undead monsters as they continue to move about unabated. Even Commander Breakbone, whose thin yet elegant blade finds a masterfully precise strike in one of the intruding nightmares skull finds no reprieve in his onslaught.

*"Hold the line! Cyas! Summon reinforcements! NOW."* He barked as his blade parried a lazy and wide haymaker.

Nodding her head Cyas took her helmet off and held it aloft with both hands. *"Almighty Helm I entreat you to come to us in our hour of need. Send forth from your tower your most adamant warriors!"* The air around her suddenly became flush with a pale blue light as a translucent man in full concealing adamantine plate wielding a silver glaive appeared next to her. And then another appeared. And another. Soon a whole host of soldiers surrounded her swimming about and floating through the air, their weapons bared, and their voices little more than a whisper beyond the occasional chant or hymn in Celestial. From atop the pallisade Xandala pointed her fingers in two seperate directions, her arms glowing bright orange with fiery energies, and then suddenly exploding in a flash and roar of destructive draconic magics. Another bead of fire landed itself outside the Camp's walls, vaporizing several zombies in the process, and horribly melting one. Her other hand shot a coruscating ray of flame directly over Lyndal's shoulder and melted the face of the zombie that swiped at her and drew blood. 

Beyond the Camp's walls Azaka and the newly transformed Siward were ripped and torn into by the undead horde, the grizzled Chultan womans scimitar proving of little use to the ghoulish fortitude the horde presented.

*Spoiler: Damage and OOC*
Show


Siward takes 21 damage as more zombies pile in to attack him.

Lyndal is struck by a zombie (Will record damage after Shield and such is declared)

Darion needs to make 3 Dexterity (Acrobatics) checks as a trio of Zombies try to shove him off of the pallisade and over the side.

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

"Oh dear oh dear oh dear...  Hmmm GO TO SLEEP!"

Bean blasted the knot of cannibals with soporific magic, hoping that it put more enemies to sleep than allies.  She then skirted further away from the encroaching melee.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Bean will try to put (7d8)[*32*] hp of stuff to sleep.  There are some injured enemies mixed in there, so they take priority, etc. etc.; she's trying to catch all the cannibals while getting the fewest allies in the 20 ft. radius of the point, etc. etc. you got me fam.

She'll then move a bit further away, with Ciaran in tow.

----------


## PepperP.

"Get off of me!" Lyn recoiled in disgust even as she unleashed flames upon the zombie than bit her and the one standing next to it.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Twinned Fire Bolt zombie that bit me
(1d20+5)[*22*]
Bless
(1d4)[*1*]
damage
(1d10)[*6*]

Twinned Fire Bolt zombie 2
(1d20+5)[*14*]
Bless
(1d4)[*3*]
damage
(1d10)[*1*]

----------


## Nefarion Xid

"Where did they find so many identical corpses!? Did someone raise vigintuplets from the dead!?" Darion punted a clambering zombie off the palisade and whipped him in half on the way down.

14 damage to the one in front of Darion.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Undeterred by the press of undead flesh all around him, Siward continued to lash out against the zombies approaching the fort.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Attack one of the zombies closer to the fort.

Attack: (1d20+7)[*19*]
Damage: (4d6+4)[*22*]

----------


## zabbarot

Srirak readied another arrow and fired at the nearest zombie.

*Spoiler: action*
Show

move focus to new target. Shoot target.

(1d20+4)[*22*]
(1d8+2)[*10*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp VENGEANCE
Day 17*

As Bean's magic set a number of the rabid cannibals to rest the remaining Chultan hunters around her ceased the suddenly uneven opportunity and rushed over their invaders. Spears and mud stained hands clashed in a roaring bloody storm of violence. A fraction of the cannibals still conscious had enough wits about them to look beyond their situation at the heavenly host that was descending on the eastern wall and the roars of a triumphant raging dinosaur annihilating rotting flesh thump by thundering thump. Their maddened spirit broken they routed. The Sorceress of the Morning Lord brought forth scathing light amidst the dark storm defending those acolytes whose flesh was being torn into by the few zombies that piled over, their unholy vitality incapable of carelessly shrugging off Lathander's disdain once an appreciable number of swords and spears aided her. Sister Cyas, holy symbol in hand, rushed the ramparts and threw herself over the wall and onto Siward's armored back in a display of similar heroic madness. But where she went the ephemeral warriors followed and their radiant weapons ripped through the remaining undead horde in a fraction of a second. When all was said and done Siward's form began to shrink and shrivel to its natural state, the heavenly host dispersed, and the remaining soldiers of the Order of the Gauntlet went about desperately bolstering their heavily damaged gate and performing the proper funeral rites amidst the chaotic storm. 

Commander Niles Breakbone, his breastplate smothered in dirt, blood, water, and whatever gruesome fluids the rotting zombies carried with them held his hammer on high and shouted to match the storm *"MY KNIGHTS! LOWER THAT GATE AND GET THAT BEARDED FOOL IN HERE!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Combat has ended! The Order of the Gauntlet knights go about destroying most of he corpses and rummaging what they can but it's hard to find anything of worth amidst a battlefield _and_ a full blown tropical rainstorm so if you want to assist in the effort it's an Intelligence (Investigation) check or an Intelligence (Religion) check to perform proper rites. This happened shortly before nightfall so you could skip the formalities and try to wake up early to head back to Port.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Her part in the battle over, Aleandrae decided to help in the cleanup and picking-over of the bodies. The smell was revolting, but judicious use of Prestidigitation should help with that, she reckoned.

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Been watched with some satisfaction as the cannibals were dispatched by the other Chultan defenders.  Cannibals weren't people!

"Good job, Ciaran!  Thanks to your reconnaissance, we successfully defended the western front from the allied advance!  I assume those cannibals were allied with each other."

The gnome had not been paying much attention to the other side of the camp, and could only whistle at the damage inflicted by the undead. 
"Hm.  It seems the battle against the rush-ins was much messier to the east.  Beep!"

Bean held her mouth open and let rain fall into it.

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

The abrupt end to the battle caught Lyndal off-guard for a moment.

"We won? Oh! We won!" She clasped her arms around Darion for a moment before releasing him and peering over the edge of the wall looking for Siward.

"Siward!" Come on!" She urged Darion to follow as she hurriedly descended the ladder and ran over the disgusting mass of definitely dead-for-real zombies and through the gate to help bring in the big red-haired brute back to the relative safety of the encampment.

----------


## zabbarot

Srirak put away his bow and followed the soldiers out to make sure there were no survivors. He crushed a few skulls with his club for good measure, but left most the work to the humans. They were notoriously squeemish, and he didn't want to start an argument.

----------


## Tychris1

*Camp VENGEANCE
Day 17
18 Days of Rations Left
5 Days of Repellent Left*

The battlefield a shambles the party does the best they can in quickly scavenging amidst horrid conditions. Whipping wind ruining normally heroic hair, Darion and Siward find nothing of particular worth in their flipping of corpses and receiving magical healing. Aleandrae, shrewd enough to sift through the grime and mud around the cannibals unearthed something she couldn't quite describe. A strange curved ritual dagger with an abyssal rune carved upon its bone hilt arises from the mud, the fresh blood of a fallen soldier mired upon its sharp edges, and at its merest touch she felt a deep and residing darkness. Further sifting provided meager spoils, trinkets and baubles the Bard filched and could no doubt sell to a merchant of curiosity. Lastly she found a gourd bottle filled with a strange sloshing odorless liquid. Recuperating over the night, the Acolytes tended to those wounded from the battle, and those healthy enough shored up the defenses of the front gate as much as their situation would allow them. Eventually, the deluge turned to a steady drum beating, then a trickle, and then ceased altogether. The wind from a whip to a warm pressing blanket that assured those who survived that the blood through their veins was hot and rushing indeed. With the abating of the storm night broke once more into glorious day, skies clear of clouds, and the air relatively pleasant. On this the 18th day of their trek into the Jungles of Chult, those brave enough to take the Archwizard's plea reclaimed their boat from within the brutally hallowed walls of Camp VENGEANCE, and gathered what all they needed to head back to Port.

Xandala and Inete prepared themselves in kind too, the Draconic Sorceress and her familiar pleasantly looking upon Lyndal and Bean "I wish you the best of luck in your quest. Hopefully, gods willing, we can meet again under less arduous circumstances. You will always have a friend and companion in me, Lyndal Fireheart." Stepping outside the walls of the Camp she began to put on various heavy bags before shapeshifting herself into a massive Quetzalcoatl with bright blue feathers and eyes that crackled with lightning and gleamed with desert guile. Inete mounted herself upon the polymorphed Sorceress and they headed south along the River Soshenstar. Boats stocked with messages and the horribly disfigured the party began its trek up the river back to Port Nyanzaru. It was a surprisingly pleasant trip of three days, the rain abated for the first before coming down heavier the second day, and hotter on the the third. Wildlife clamored around the party at nearly ever turn, packs of velociraptors watching hungrily from the brush, strange hulking multi-armed sapiens swinging by to drink from the sluggish water, and the strange aroma of fresh fruit and blood was ever present. A choir of birds and flying dinosaurs filled the air with a discordant yet passionate melody, it rose then sank as the sun did, and was only drowned out by the sound of hundreds of piranha's swimming and circling underneath the party's boat before moving on to more accessible prey. Darion's shrewd eyes plucked a glowing sight from a bush growing along the river at night, yielding a small trove of the glowing Wukka nuts native to the island, and in fresh ripe condition for harvesting. 

With Port Nyanzaru in the distance the sounds of civilization and the salty port eked out over the warm air. What little could be made out was quickly droned over by the sound of flapping wings, laughter, howling, thumping hands, and rapidly pacing feet. A flock of six flying monkeys perched upon a nearby tree takes interest in the party en route to Port Nyanzaru and begins the process of probing, playing, and running amuck upon the two boats. The soldiers of the Gauntlet are quiet perturbed by the garrulous flying nuisances, clutching their belongings warily, and follow ironically in suit with Goring Almiraj. Azaka instead seems quite amused and taken by the creatures, her hand outstretched for a particularly interested monkey to perch itself upon, and curiously examine her mask.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Aleandrae discovers 4 wooden macabre fetishes and carved tokens which while made by mad minds were still skilled minds nonetheless and worth 10 GP each. A dagger with a strange rune upon it and a gourd bottle filled with a strange liquid. Your three day journey to Port Nyanzaru ends undisturbed on Day 20 with the city within sight during the evening when these flying monkeys begin to clamor about your party. Darion and Srirak loot 6 Wukka nuts from a bush during the morning of the Monkey Day.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Aleandrae placed the strange fetishes in her backpack. There would hopefully be an opportunity to sell them once they reached town. The runed dagger she wrapped carefully and secured deep in her pack, while the gourd is placed in the top under clothing to cushion and blows. In preparation for the boat trip down river, the bard kept her shortbow at the ready and eyed the eventual flying monkeys with a mix of delight and distrust. "I kind of want one."

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Bean spent most of the trip happily humming various tunes, and chatting with whomever would listen, including her new familiar.  The sprite spent a great deal of time invisible, so often it seemed like the warlock were speaking to nobody at all, but the gnome's noise was easy to tune out with the general din of the jungle all around them.

At the arrival of the flying monkeys, Bean clapped in delight. 
"Oh, hello friends!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Not sure if Bean can speak with these things, but if they are small beasts she's certainly willing to try.

----------


## zabbarot

*Srirak*

"Get several. They are not much meat."

----------


## Tychris1

*The River Soshenstar
Day 20
2 Days of Repellent Left
15 Days of Rations Left*

At Bean's primal tongue the flying monkeys grew more hyper and loud. They accelerated their flight in a manic trajectory and injected their responses to Bean in a stacking haphazard fashion. "Friend?" "People! Look, stuff!" "Food hair?" "Shiny! Shiny!" "HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!" "Gimme! I like that." Four of them began to mob over the Warlock, fluttering their wings, and prodding inquisitively at the Gnome. They were dirty, rapacious, and perhaps most surprising to Bean incredibly intelligent. They joked and garrulously conversed with one another in an inane way but from it she got a vague understanding of the monkey's social structure. The smallest of them all, a monkey with solid black fur, deep dark caramel eyes, and a set of wings bedecked with green and blue feathers draped over its back approached the draconic sorceress. A ring of brown fur lined its top but perhaps most unusual was the white chalk markings present on its otherwise charcoal face. A crude three lines, round top, and black spots. A childlike drawing of a humanoid skull. It looked up at Lyndal with a rapt sense of curiosity, its body pulled tight and controlled, and its head nestled itself comfortably in the palm of her hand. It thumped its hands together playfully and began to chitter musically before finally falling victim to the infectious energy of its companions and playing on the Lady Fireheart. 

*Spoiler: Dexterity Saving Throws*
Show


I need everyone to make one. Danger Sense applies.

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

"Uh oh...!" Lyndal exclaimed in surprise and dismay as the adorable monkeys performed their noisy hijiinks. She cringed in anticipation of violence as the others had various items swiped. She cradled her own friendly monkey in her hands to protect it and noticed it held her signet ring in its tiny paws.

"Who's a cheeky monkey? That's you! You're a cheeky monkey!"

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"My flute! GIVE THAT BACK OR SO HELP ME!" she shouted at the thieving monkey.

----------


## Tychris1

*The River Soshenstar
Day 20
2 Days of Repellent Left
15 Days of Rations Left*

Dancing around the party and their companions the monkeys swept, dived, and flitted about spasmodically. They bounced on backs, howled, yelped, and swiped what they could. The largest of them all, an orange specimen of a wider bent grabbed hold of Siward's strapped shield, and in a fit of curiosity pulled it free of its proper place to present it to the other three pranksters. A monkey was dancing about with a crossbow clenched vaguely competently in its hand while another began to beat Aleandrae's magic flute against Siward's shield discordantly. At the bard's shouting the monkeys stirred and began to panick, their wings outstretched to take flight, and a cloud of feathers stirring about in preparation for their departure.

----------


## Jade_Tarem

"Ah, aaahhh!" Secret hunkered down. "Let me know when the monkey business is over, please!"

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Taken aback by the flying monkey's surprising strength, Siward roared his protest as his shield was ripped from his arm.  Standing from his seat in the boat, he swayed wildly in the tide, eyes growing bloodshot and wild as he leapt for the creature's orange leader.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Siward Rages and attempts to grapple the monkey.

(1d20+5)[*6*]
(1d20+5)[*23*]

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

Lyndal cradled her tiny new friend between her hands and held it close to her body protectively to shield its eyes from the violence against its fellows.

"You're safe with me but it's best if you don't look!"

----------


## Tychris1

*The River Soshenstar
Day 20
2 Days of Repellent Left
15 Days of Rations left*

Gripped within the hands of the mighty barbarian, the large orange flying monkey quickly released its grip on the shield, and to Bean's innately tuned ears came the sounds of rapid surrender alongside begging for ones life. Lyndal's small black monkey seemed none the wiser in her grip, enthralled by the bejeweled status symbol of her royalty, and it chattered in delight as day turned to night and the travelers now further swollen with loot retired. On the eve of the next day, at the cusp of civilization, the two boats stayed tied up at the edge of Old City, and the Knights prepared their daily prayers as the captive monkeys squatted about. The sun, high and dry pierced through the cloudless sky like a gnashing beasts maw, and it banished all rain from the moist environs. The day was theirs and Port Nyanzaru lay only a stones throw away.

*Spoiler: Loot*
Show


5 mostly pacified flying monkeys.

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

The dragon-blooded sorceress was filled with nervous energy as she departed the boat. She looked around at her fellows and and tried to fill herself with anticipation for all the chocolate she planned to buy while she was here. So very much chocolate. She set her little monkey friend upon her shoulder and kissed the top of its little head. 

"Shall we get this over with then?" Sure, the cascade of events that led to the death of the squad of goons that ambushed them wasn't implicitly hers and Aleandrae's fault but she had a gnawing feeling that everybody might not see it that way. She entwined Darion's arm on her right and Siward's massive bicep on her left and nodded towards the gate. She nodded to the guards and tried not to hold her breath as she passed through the gate.

"The Golden Throne is supposed to be just past the old gate."

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"May as well while we have all these beautiful strong soldiers at our disposal," Aleandrae quipped. "We march in like we own the place and stare anyone down who so much as looks at us funny."

----------


## Tychris1

*Port Nyanzaru
Day 21
1 Day of Repellent Left
14 Days of Rations Left*

The hustle and bustle of city life is as evident as ever to the group as they enter the outskirts of Old City. A wave of people, strange scents, and barking voices trying to grab attention wash over the party continuously threatening to break rank at any moment. The rancid pungent scent of an enormous 400 foot long refuse pit stabs itself into the nostrils of all unlucky enough to live on this side of Nyanzaru a reminder of what must be sacrificed for so many to live so closely together. Rats, insects, and ravens abound lurking in the shadows and glaring at the strange foreigners with hungerous intent. In the distance staggering vagrants pick at the remains of the city in a vain effort to salvage a living. Navigating the Refuse Pit they passed by Executioner's Run where a young triceratops barreled down the pit in chase of five Chultan criminals running for their freedom as a crowd of civilians cheered on in macabre delight. Rows of Zhentarim soldiers glare down at the melange of human life beyond the high fortified walls of Port Nyanzaru and their observing eyes bore into the poor souls brave or thrifty enough to have business entering the city. The sun still low in the sky from morning sits in the sky flanked by two massive stone ziggurats, their long shadows blanketing much of Old City, and perfectly shines upon the gory spectacle of justice and skill that beats behind the scampering party. The Knights of the Gauntlet shove and press their way through bravely and heedlessly of the gruesome spectacle, though their progress is faltering as they stop every dozen or so feet to aid a fallen woman, and a host of other issues their godly mindset cannot abide. 

Save for those resistant to the heat of the sun the shadows of the Beggars' Palaces provides a welcome respite to the combined temperature and humidity of the environs and the mass of people or dinosaurs going to and fro. A single wooden bridge creaks and swings precariously overhead of them, connecting the two ziggurats at their top, and from their perch a small group of humans observes the parties approach with a level of bored curiosity while coins are passed subtly from hand to hand. Circling around a decayed and crumbled archway that once might have been a grand barracks beyond the city's walls the party approaches the gates to the Merchant Ward. Far less trafficked then the Old City, a steady trickle of carts towed by herbivorous dinosaurs, merchants, and other officials comes in and comes out. Things seem to be business as usual in Port Nyanzaru, but even to the less astute of the party something feels off, and there is a tangible tension floating unsaid in the air. The Knights march by without so much as a queer glance by the guards and the party follows in suit. Placing a hand over Goring Almiraj's mask, Azaka looks to the rest of the party and says "I'll take the monkeys and the goblin. Rustle some of my friends in the city before they talk to Jobal and try to contact me." For her part the small goblin nodded her head in agreement before snapping at a far too curious monkey. Numbers reduced the party and knights pressed on to Goldenthrone, the massive opulent palace's name clearly evident by the gold roof upon its top, and the glorious gold bas reliefs and filigrees smattered throughout the complex (Which Aleandrae happily notes to be of Amnian design). Another set of high stone walls surround the palace and an honor guard of eight Chultans with rippling thews and massive spears stands guard outside the walls shooing away loiterers and would-be thieves. The Knights approach the honor guard and bear testament their writs, letters, and badges for entry. A murmuring of debate transpires before ultimately one of the guards nods their heads and lets them enter. Entering the palace the party finds themselves in a vast hallway with massive spiraling columns on each side supporting a tiled mosaic overhead. It depicts a warrior abound a triceratops with spear in hand battling an army of winged fiends and other nightmares. 

"Zhanthi will meet us in two hours time," Makaris, the lead knight amongst the previously injured and sick sent alongside the party noted "She's currently engaged in some kind of meeting but we'll see her right afterward. In the mean time all we can do is wait." He took his left gauntlet off and began to pray with it alongside the others. After a few minutes pass an assortment of guards and aides enter behind the party, chittering praises in Chultan, discussing various monsters of Chult, and the benefits and disadvantages of ground based exploration. Amidst the various talking heads and sycophants however Darion with his shrewd eyes and honed thieves ear spots one particular individual amidst the throng; Azon, the Majordomo of Merchant Prince Jobal.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

A hiss of anger escaped Aleandrae's lips as she caught sight of Azon. "I know that jerk was _dead,"_ she said quietly, staring at Jobal's lackey without pointing. "Someone should check and see if he reads as an undead creature," she suggested to her companions and the knights nearby. "There's no way he could come back to life with the death plague."

----------


## zabbarot

*Srirak*

"If he is back to life, then we should be capturing him. Maybe he will be explaining how." Srirak ducked out of sight and cast a detection spell.

----------


## Tychris1

*Goldenthrone
Day 21*

Ducking unceremoniously into a cleaning closet, Srirak prepared his spells for the day, and beseeched Semuanya for the gift of knowledge over life death and all in between. Touched by the Death Lizards divine foresight, Srirak stepped out of the closet, noted the strangeness of human restrooms (To the horror of a guard standing 15 feet away), and worked his way back to the party. Azon and his entourage hadn't moved from their spot in the entry hallway, enthralled in a discussion regarding the increasing price of Tej, and they seemed none the wiser to the Lizard Shaman's machinations. As the guard worked up the courage to approach the aforementioned broom closet and inspect its interior Srirak set about getting into range of the Majordomo and to his surprise noticed not the pungent divine corruption of undeath but the perverse otherworldly essence of fiendom dripping from Azon and a comely Chultan woman around his arm. He also saw the clear outline of a dark green force upon Bean's shoulder; a Fey creature of minuscule size. Azon's eyes met with Srirak's as he scanned the group for the briefest of moments before losing interest and moving on. A courtier soon arrives to the hallway and ushers for Azon to accompany him to see the Merchant Princess Kwayothé. His attendants are discarded, forced to wait by the entrance, and without their master present they relapse to idle gossip and sycophantic chatter. Occasionally between their hushed whispers they glance in the direction of the party, flitting eyes falling on Lyndal, and many more lingering on Aleandrae's striking form.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

For her part, Aleandrae pays little attention to the guards. Unnerved by Srirak's news that Azon was, in fact, fiendish in nature, but trusting her companions to watch her back (which she slowly turned to the guards), she nodded to Jack and Darion. "You two feel like some reconnoitering?"

----------


## Nefarion Xid

"I feel like this ends with me naked, tied to a wicker chair with a hole in the seat." Darion sighed. "What do you want accomplished?"

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Follow that Azon jerk. See what he's up to." Aleandrae suggested cheerfully. "You're a smart lad; I'm sure you'll think of something. I have an invisibility spell for anyone that wants one. Well, any two people."

----------


## Tychris1

*Goldenthrone
Day 21*

Seeing their opportunity to act, Darion, Jack, and Aleandrae seize the moment to chase after their fiendish target. Quickly working an illusory ditty Aleandrae watches as Darion vanishes from sight as Jack casually saunters about pretending to be important or interested in the history of the land. Trailing behind Azon, Jack and Darion round a few corners before finally Azons retinue stops at a gilded door with inlaid rubies. Jack was forced to stay back a few dozen feet, her back pressed flush against the wall like the deck of a ship at storm, and Darion lurks inches from the two rippling chultan men stationed next to the door. Invisible ear pressed to the door, Darion holds his breathe, and focuses his years of trained eavsedropping to listen in on the other side. 

*Its good to see you, Azon.*
*And you aswell.*

A chair squeaks as it is adjusted then creaks lightly as someone sits in it. But then; silence. Utterly empty of noise, Darion only faintly hears the sound of breathing, and can hardly discern between whether its from the people right next to him or the people inside.

----------


## Nefarion Xid

Magical silence. Some spell against eavesdropping. Tensor's Bloody Private Whatever. Darion sighed breathlessly and returned to his companions with haste where he whispered what he had seen and then not heard.

"Some spell against eavesdropping. Tensor's Bloody Private Whatever. I'll return to tail him if you want. See where he goes from here? Watch who else goes in? I don't know how much quality information I'll be able to get. This man's careful."

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"I don't want to have you take too big of a risk, Darion," the Bard whispered, trying to not look like she was holding a conversation with the thin air. "Better if we all stay together, probably. Azon and his boss are sure to know we're in town soon, if they don't already. I expect an ambush at some point. Though it would be nice to know more about what they're up to."

----------


## Nefarion Xid

"Anyone who can ward a room against eavesdropping can probably cast See Invisibility or is at least smart enough to take a few mundane precautions." Darion shrugged, which was a lost gesture. "I wouldn't mind knifing him, but why don't we just keep our noses clean and carry on? We have more important things to take care of."

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Okay by me." Aleandrae looked at the others, and then glanced in the direction of the knights they'd brought to the port. "Shall we check in on Gertrude?"

----------


## Tychris1

*Wakangas Villa
Day 21*

Thwarted for their attempts at eavesdropping upon the majordomo, the rebuffed adventurers regrouped, and after a brief exchange with a knight in regards to where they would be staying afterwards left to check on their Archwizard patron. Wakanga Otamus domicile was only a stones throw from the central government, his resplendent azure clad honor guard on display patrolling its wide open lawn, and stationed at the front gate where their onyx blades crossed to block passage. 

The Prince is out right now. State your business.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"A good day to you, fine sir," Aleandrae's sweeping bow had the look of practice. She flashed the guard a dazzling smile. "It saddens me that the noble Prince is out, but our errand is primarily to our patron, Madame Gertrude Silvane. When we left the city last, she was staying here. Could you show us to her? Alternatively, if she is not here, do you know where she might be found?"

*Spoiler: Persuade*
Show

Persuasion: (1d20+8)[*27*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Wakanga's Villa
Day 21*

The two guards looked at each other dismissively at first. The left one squiggled his brow, nose crinkling briefly as he examined his companions face, and after a moment of contemplation upon the others part they both nodded their heads. Opening the path fully, the second Chultan man brought his resplendent shield close to heart, and made a sweeping tight motion to indicate the party should move ahead of him.

"The Crone hasn't left the property in three weeks. Atleast, not by the main entrance." He stated curtly as he tromped behind the collective heroes "It's hard to keep track which group of sellswords or diplomats arrive for the Prince or his Companion." He lead them around the side of the villa to a small yet well maintained garden of violet flowers, deep dark blue fruit, and a woven tapestry of vines in lieu of shrubbery image. Along the holed fences were a series of vines repurposed into arcane symbols and occasionally twitching or writhing back and forth in a manner deleterious to a passerby's extended observation. Sitting within a gazebo carved from well dried dark wood was the Archwizard Silvane raptly studying her spell book and seemingly ignorant of the parties arrival. Every few seconds a sudden unnatural force of wind neatly moved the page over to the next spell. 

The guard shook his head dismissively, turned about, and began the quick march back to his post and his companion.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Thank you _so_ much." Aleandrae batted her eyes and favored the guard with a smile as he left.

Inside the gazebo, the Bard cleared her throat softly. "We have returned with some news, though our goal remains unattained as yet," she said, prompting the other woman. "Of note, I can report that the Death Curse has drawn the attention of the Red Wizards of Thay. There is one, at least, present in the jungle."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Assuming she's willing to listen, Aleandrae will be happy to update Gertrude on everything else they've done, leaving out any embarrassing parts for any of the party, of course.

----------


## Tychris1

*Wakangas Villa
Day 21*

*Most disturbing.* She stated rather disaffectedly as Gertrude shattered her silence but made no motion to stop her studies. *Disturbing indeed. The Red Wizards must  be emboldened by this curse. So many undead number their ranks. So many dark and twisted souls.* She turned to look upon the sun before closing her book. *Ive heard of this Dance of the Seven Winds that Nephyr offered you. The monks of Kir Sabal are a reclusive lot, high upon their mountain, and with good reason. They guard secrets like the power to bestow wings upon others for days at a time. If your guide speaks true however, the holy temple of Orolunga may prove a treasure trove of magic and knowledge. Ive only legend to personally base it upon.* 

*Where one of the Thayans works more are bound to fester. You would do right to garner aid from the Gauntlet, even if its lead you somewhat in circles, Allison. Your work shall be greatly rewarded.* Gertrude concluded plainly, her veiled face staring blankly at Aleandrae as she fails to recall her name.

*Battling a merchant prince directly would be rather suicidal. It would be difficult for me even before the Curse..... I can speak to Wakanga on the matter but I doubt he will have much success.*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"That would be lovely." Aleandrae attempted to keep the disappointment from sounding through her voice. She'd been hoping for more than that. "Perhaps if Jobal didn't go through the proper means of placing a bounty, we might consider raising the concern with Jessamine. Our guide such a situation might be exploitable. It certainly wouldn't be a direct battle," she suggested hopefully.

----------


## Tychris1

*Wakangas Villa
Day 21*

*A fine idea,* She rasped slowly, wrapped fingers sliding her tome into a sack on her side *Had the Merchant Princess not gone into hiding some tenday ago. I fear she may be taken by the curse. Or stranger things yet.*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"I'd really like to get this bounty off my head and Lyndal's." Aleandrae was growing impatient, though she strove to not let it show. "We're kind of risking a lot to help end this curse, and it would be inconvenient to be stabbed in the back. D'you suppose there's a way we could get her attention?"

*Spoiler: Let's try Persuasion*
Show

Gonna try and persuade Gertrude to help me out: (1d20+8)[*22*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Wakangas Villa
Day 21*

The elder wizard sighed, her body shifting underneath the obscuring outfit she had chosen for the day, and she steadily rose from her seat. She said nothing at first. The air still and silent; bereft even of the buzzing or clicking of insects in the area. She moved past the assorted adventurers, brushing them aside passively, and with trepidation she looked up at the sky fully craning her neck. Arms spread wide she murmured something arcane in nature and quickly turned back to face Aleandrae. 

*I am no adventurer young lady. I told you as such.... when first we met. I feel death encroaching everyday and your escapades only threaten to bring me closer to a mystery I would rather not have answered. I will not risk my life on your behalf or intervene directly in these matters. That is final. But I shall invoke a spell or two in your service. Return to me with incense and I shall plumb the depths of my Legend Lore on your behalf and if the circumstances be dire enough cast further magics that will render you all invisible or airbound. This is all I shall do on the matter.*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

The Tiefling clapped her hands together before her and gave the older woman a bow of thanks. "Most excellent. We shall return as soon as may be."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ready for shopping!

----------


## Tychris1

*Port Nyanzaru
Day 21*

Looking over the dagger with the briefest of examinations, Gertrude took a whiff of the gourd, and nodded her head conclusively. *"A ritual dagger bearing an ancient and outdated heretical symbol of Dendar the Night Serpent, ancient foe of Ubtao God of Chult. The Gourd is overflowing with Serpent's Venom. Be careful handling it."* With what aid they could acquire from their Wizardly Patron used the assorted adventurers departed Wakanga's Villa and made their way to the Grand Souk. Leaving the Merchant's Ward, the party of motley treasure hunters and would-be saviors were rejoined by their Chultan guide, and in Azaka's company was Goring Almiraj and the various flying monkeys pestering her. 

*"I did some lying, talked to some of my friends, and it seems pretty universal. If any other guide or sellsword sees you out in the jungle, they'll kill you. Not officially. But accidents happen in the jungle all the time. But beyond that, Jobal seems to be focusing more on sellswords. Putting together some kind of personal army. Don't know what for but there's only so many things you do with an angry mob,"* Azaka spoke frankly to her benefactors, in stark contrast to the monkey playing on the back of her head and loosely tugging at the straps on her wooden mask *"Also found a buyer for these creatures. It's Ifan Talro'as domain, a cheap man, and they're untrained. A hundred and twenty five gold for the lot of them."*

*Spoiler: Port Nyanzaru Marketplace*
Show


Everything from the PHB is available at price including all the poisons listed in the Dungeon Master's Guide

Common Potion 80 GP
Uncommon Potion 300 GP
Spell Scroll of 1st Level 100 GP
Spell scroll of 2nd level 550 GP
+1 Ammunition (Per Piece) 50 gp
+1 Wooden Shields 450 GP
+1 Dagger or Yklwa 500 GP

Magical items beyond these will require more extensive negotiations.

Flying monkey, giant lizard, hadrosaurus 100 GP
Ankylosaurus, deinonychus 250 GP
Triceratops 500 GP
Canoe 50 GP
Block of insect repellent 1SP
Gourd of Insect Repellent 1 GP
Rain Catcher 1 GP
Menga Leaves (1 Ounce) 2 GP: Eat 1 ounce to regain 1 HP. If a creature ingests more than 5 ounces in a 24 hour period gains no additional benefit and must succeed on a dc 11 constitution saving throw or fall unconscious for 1 hour. The unconscious creature awakens if it takes at least 5 damage on one turn.
Ryath Root 50 GP: Ingest to gain 2d4 temporary hp. A creature that consumes more than one ryath root in a 24 hour period must succeed on a dc 13 constitution saving throw or suffer the poisoned condition for 1 hour.
Sinda Berries (10) 5GP: Consuming 10 Sinda berries grants advantage on saving throws against disease and poison for the next 24 hours.
Wildroot 25GP: Rubbing wildroot on a poisoned wound removes the poisoned condition from a creature. Once used the wildroot loses this property.
Wukka Nut 1GP: When shaken a wukka nut sheds bright light to 10 feet and dim light an additional 10 feet. This magical light fades after 1 minute, but shaking the nut again causes the light to reappear. If te shell of the nut is cracked open, it loses its magic.
Yachha 1 GP: A slow moving harmless meaty beetle that feeds on worms and maggots. It moves slowly and is easy to catch. A creature with mad monkey fever that eats a raw or cooked yahcha can immediately make a saving throw with advantage against the disease.
Zabou 10 GP: Mushrooms that release spores within a 10 foot radius sphere if crushed or struck. Can also be hurled up to 30 feet away or dropped like a grenade, releasing its cloud of spores on impact. Any creature in that area must succeed on a dc 10 constitution saving throw or be poisoned for 1 minute. The poisoned creature's skin itchs for the duration. The creature can repeat the saving throw at the end of each of its turns, ending the effect on itself on a success.

----------


## PepperP.

Lyndal slumped a little as Gertrude relayed their precarious position with the sellswords and guides of Port Nyanzaru.

"There is one other matter I feel we must bring to your attention. Before we left, Jobal's Majordomo Azon tried to _accost_ us with the help of a mob of thugs. In the ensuing battle, Azon was killed and we assured ourselves of his death before we fled the Port. Today, on arriving back in Nyanzaru, we saw Azon himself, it seems Jobal has aligned himself with fiends, Madame."

----------


## zabbarot

*Srirak*

"Yes, Azon was not Azon. A fiend wears the dead man's face," Srirak chimed in. He was never sure what to say to the blanket woman, but this felt important enough. Fiends were dangerous.

----------


## Tychris1

*Wakangas Villa
Day 21*

Her body turned quickly to directly face the young sorceress as she spun her tale. Yet all exuberance and hope Gertrude Silvane could muster was quickly quashed as Srirak chimed in, and she solemnly nodded her head in understanding to the Lizardfolk. 

*That is extremely troubling. This will certainly give Wakanga greater reason to directly intercede on the matter. However... I am unaware of any diabolists or powerful casters at work directly beneath Jobal. And I take... extreme care to understand my peers in Nyanzaru.... Be careful, there may be other factors in play as of yet. I will consult my magics on the matter but I have my suspicions.*

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

"Thank you Madame, we appreciate any efforts on our behalf, I'm sure." The sorceress thanked their patron politely before they left to do their shopping.

"Let's hire a boat to take us up the north coast. It's probably safer, right? Or at least faster?"

----------


## Tychris1

*Port Nyanzaru
Day 21*

A course set in mind the assorted heroes left the safety and security of the Merchant's Ward entirely to brave the Grand Souk. Large carts overflowing with fresh vegetation, bundles of fine silk, and an assortment of dinosaurs in cages all towed by hulking triceratops swarmed around the hopeful adventurers. Guards were numerous, the winged snake of the Zhentarim flagging wherever an eye could see, and yet still they were outnumbered by the urchins and pickpockets flourishing in the beating heart of the city. Wide colorful awnings fluttered and buckled overhead guarding the people below from the sun and the rain but trapping the heat and the smells into a pungent specter haunting behind their every move. Wooden stands sprung up out of the ground like trees in a forest all around, some of them seemingly appearing into existence as one rounds a corner, and each of them offering a different extravagance or need. Timber, spices, medicines concocted from jungle plants, dinosaur skulls and claws, iron, tiger pelts, carved ivory, Batiri and grung handiwork, colored feathers, tropical fruit, monkeys, plesiosaur meat, and much more swept by the parties eyes as they moved from merchant to merchant in search of what they needed. 

Srirak dealt briefly with his kin, an oldscale withered by disease and battle, and now forced to sell what she could scrape from the jungle. No words were exchanged, none were needed, and her one milky white eye gazed deeply into the younger clerics before exchanging a bundle of supplies for paltry gold. Aleandrae and Lyndal purchased rations and chocolate in spades, comparing the various flavors for free with a persuasive word, and losing for a brief moment the weight of an assassin's dagger hanging above them. Further emboldened by the sight of guards throughout the party stopped by a stone building proudly decorated with hundreds of spears and swords pin-cushioned into its mortar and sign (Which saltily read "The Unmovable Object"). An old albino dwarf sat behind the counter, shining a well crafted helmet, and pleasantly dealt with the strange sight of the party as best he could without betraying alarm or unease. Aleandrae was allowed to try on a variety of colorful scaled studded armor and Siward was presented with a carefully enchanted and guarded display case of shields enchanted by the very merchant prince they had befriended, Wakanga O'tamu; Or so the dwarf quite proudly claimed. Bedecked in new resplendent gear the Zealot lead the party out of the store and once more into the noisy, jostling, aroma-rich circus that was the Grand Souk. Tabaxi minstrels and street performers only added to the cacophony, their beautiful sonnets and gaudy tales helped amp up excitement for business or local riches as much as it did hinder the security of various shops. The giggly gnome Bean was particular entranced by a collection of Tabaxi minstrels, and she eagerly rushed to join their antics before getting swept up in a sea of moving  people and cursing deal makers. 

Equipped for the coming journey the collection of Gertrude's Mercenaries set forth to the Harbor Ward in search of requisitioning a ship. After some brief discussion and minor confusion the party found a boat and captain willing to cart them around the edge of Chult's jungles. Captain Ortimay Swift and Dark, a female gnome properly outfitted for the job of seafaring dangerously, and gifted with calm yet piercing grey eyes that examined the assorted adventurers one by one. Standing on the top of the boardwalk to her ship, even at her diminutive height she towered over all seven of the adventurers, and tipped her bicorn hat in appreciation of Jack's attire. _The Brazen Pegasus_ was proudly emblazoned on the side of the ship and the name was easy enough for Jack to surmise for but from one look at the ship she knew it to be _fast_. A sixty foot sloop built for speed, she had a single mast flying a square mainsail (Decorated with a coppery pegasus gloriously rearing up to a sun) plus two triangular foresails. one aft sail, and a small topsail. A horses head stuck proudly out as the ships figurehead and she was attended to lovingly by a hulking man whose tanned face was almost hidden by a heavy beard streaked with gray. He only stopped his careful artisan work to shout orders at the six other sailors meandering around the topside of _The Brazen Pegasus_.

*"I hear you're looking for a ship. The Brazen Pegasus is the fastest ship in all of Chult that I can guarantee, yes, yes, indeed. A bold claim. I know. But you need a bit of boldness to brave these waters. Ten gold pieces a day and I'll take you lot whichever, wherever, and whenever you wish. You'll also have to pay the Dragon's tribute, but aside from that my crew can handle any sour business on the high seas. So what'll it be?"*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"How about a bold wager for a bold claim?" Aleandrae counters, tipping the gnome a wink. "Thirty gold if you get us there in two days. Twenty-five if your ship takes longer."

*Spoiler: Sweet, sweet persuasion*
Show

(1d20+8)[*9*]

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

The dragon-blooded sorceress flanked the gnomish captain in an effort to bolster Aleandrae's bargaining attempts.

"We'll throw in some chocolate." Lyn held up two fistfuls of the stuff that matched a small smear at the corner of her mouth.

"There's more where this came from!"

----------


## Tychris1

*Port Nyanzaru
Day 21*

A moment passes as the captain considers the counter proposal. Her dark reflective eyes rolling this way and that as if to jumble the words into reality from her mind. She cracked a wide smile and pulled on her black snake skin jacket with pride. *"Very well. I'll cart your crew and your chocolates come the next dawn."* Captain Ortimay Swift and Dark boasted as she produced a strange gnomish clockwork device from a hidden pocket and began consulting it followed swiftly by her crew. Transportation secured the seven swiftly departed to find refuge and consolidated to place themselves in the lap of luxury in the hopes of avoiding the grimier elements interested in their untimely demise. Coming upon the House of Respite the heroes found it much the same way they did on their second day in Chult, resplendently clean, plain, and understated in its elegant woodwork. This time it was full of patrons: Wealthy merchants, well-paid gladiators, exotic dancers, and Zhentarim captains. The House comes to a rather abrupt silence at the party's arrival, strange glances given to the more exotic members, and slowly resume their previous endeavors as the collected heroes made known their financial situation. 

A small Chultan boy, clean and well shaven upon his head, and bearing a large beautiful wooden plate sat the seven heroes and quickly listed off prices for various fine wines and flavored tej aswell as a host of foods and desserts. Taking notes he departs and leaves the stranded explorers to their own devices as various eyes slowly drift and settle upon their direction. A particularly familiar face to the cleric of Semuanya gazes upon Srirak and Azaka with cold appraisal. Selida, sat on the far corner of the inn, previously engrossed in conversation with a small band of zhentarim lieutenants, and now solely setting her eyes on the Shaman. She drummed her right hand on the fine wood table before her and laid her palm bear to the roof of the establishment before slowly curling her head upon it for support. Her eyes filled with dispassionate joy; a twinkle of mock connection.

----------


## Tychris1

*Kaya's House of Respite
Day 21*

Preparing for the last good night they would have in the comforts of civilization, the varied adventurer's readied their coin purses, and found their needs set aside as the gallant Siward Alfson made his claim. None should worry for the night, for their lord would dine amongst them, and where the seaman feasted no luxury was too much. The small boy made several round trips and even left the House for special orders (Which the hostess made sure to chide the child on curiosity) in honor of their underdark and native allies. Great horns of slain and butchered honkers inlaid with beeswax were laid before the Viking Lord and his host filled to the brim with a variety of fine drink and flanked by steaming piles of carved allosaurus thigh and cooked rib of plesiosaur. It was a sight nearly ripped from the halls of the Moonshae Isle's in their festivity and grandeur but given a significant Chultan twist. Drinks lead to revelry and personal delights, a fine beautiful princess of a Cali****e Pasha garbed in far too revealing green silk lead the dashing durable deadly Darion up to his room, and left the rest of the heroes to their own devices. The infectious energy of the boisterous barbarian attracted the attentions of various other patrons, dancing, laughing, and mingling with Getrude's Saviors. Goring Almiraj, normally horribly terrified of crowds, and a sour sight in the eyes of refined civilization found herself at first secluded from such conversations but inebriation and Rosie's assistance lead to the Flying Monkeys and Goblin Fanatic proving a comical source of reenactment for the dangers faced in the jungles of Chult. At the edge of the feasting table, the final native of the party did not drink or revel, and as she sat beside the rapidly quaffing Arbalest Pirate she methodically and viciously ripped through her food before palming more. The cadence of the parties flirtatious, ambivalent, and merry tone hit a sour snag as a merchant's sly hand nearly lead to the vetted guide shattering it and Azaka quickly donned her mask to depart in silence. She gave the foreign barbarian a wide berth as she left and took her food with her, clearly lacking any desire for such activities, and understanding the pitying way many of the other patrons looked at her drab patchwork attire. 

Diplomatic and suave as ever Aleandrae sequestered the attention of the serving boy delegated to their mounting tab and added a fine drink for the rejected Guide she interviewed in the very same building three weeks prior. Salida gave the drink a long look, her fingers trailing around its brim, and only began to sup on it as Srirak distanced himself from the humans and their strange non-tail related mating rituals to sit with her. She wiggled her eyebrows briefly, a sneering grimace spread across her face, and with a wave of her hand she settled the nervous and slightly disgusted Zhentarim cutthroats around her. She gave them all a solid dead beat of silence before stating *"Leave us."* and banishing them to drink at the bar. Sliding the half empty cup to Srirak, Salida puckered her lip briefly in thought, and said plainly in draconic *"You survived going into the jungle with that crazy bitch. Impressive. Most groups that accompany her I don't see return from the jungle. Especially those so close to Firefinger. Maybe the Gods do favor you, Deadscale."* She folded her arms to lean back into her seat, glancing at the various party members courteously flirting, singing, drinking, and dancing. *"Maybe you will even be seeing your Gods soon."*

*Spoiler: Darion*
Show


Pulled off into a fine bedroom far larger then any room the Waterdeep rogue was accustomed to back home, the Cali****e princess enticed Darion into a passionate tryst, and time slowly bled away for the Rogue. For all her time spent amongst royal court the woman was no less handy elsewhere; a clear equal in the more risque Thieves' Cant. After the second or third round (It was hard to precisely count with the tej in effect) Darion felt an odd burning sensation on his side only to suddenly feel the masquerading princess go totally limp in his arms. The burning feeling amplified into liquid fire pouring through his veins, stiffening his every ligament, and paralyzing him as a strange figure manifested seemingly from thin air at the foot of his bed amidst a haze of salt and smoke. A decrepit, ragged, hunched humanoid figure lurched at the edge of his bed. A sewn shroud of brown tanned flesh, wet bloody cloth, and fleeced old hair all bound by writhing maggots covered the vaguely human like shape crawling towards him. A mane of wild unkempt black hair sprouted from its back; streaks of white coursing through it like flashes of lightning against a cold unforgivable night sky. All lead to the head of the creature wrapped in a squirming leather sack sewn around the neck and clearly filled with a variety of horrors. A rotten cockerel emerged from the bag, though further in Darion's keen eyes could at a glance spot a terrier and a viper coiled and writhing, and spoke in a cracked elderly woman's voice.

*"Hush child, Nanna just needs a little..."* It said before brandishing a set of claws and revealing its dark blue forearms from the holey drooping sleeves on its side, dozens of boney trinkets, and rotten fetishes of small teeth and skewered eyes wrapped around to form a grisly trophy hall of bracelets. As quickly and suddenly as his paralysis set in it faded after the horrid creature drew first blood and nicked the side of Darion's musky face before staring at the blood in cruel reverence.

----------


## Nefarion Xid

"Sure, just a drop," Darion sounded almost agreeable. For a second he thought he might just take the monster at her word and let her be on her way. But thinks wouldn't have worked out that way anyway.

His knife was out of his boot in a flash, aimed at "Nanna's" throat.

(1d20+6)[*15*]
(1d4+4)[*5*]

*"SIWARD! JACK! MONSTER!"*

----------


## Tychris1

*Kayas House of Respite
Day 21*

Springing to action the compromised trickster attempted employing Occams razor. The safest monster was a dead monster afterall. Thrusting his short blade into the macabre gown of the beast before him Darion found nothing but air as the creature stepped back. The rooster within its squirming bag retreated and out came the rotten mangy bulldog terrier growling in frustration. The growl slowly turned into a mad cackle as the same voice spoke through the corpse dogs blighted mouth *Youre no fun at all! Miserable little boy. Tastes all the better when you squirm and flinch though. Ahehehe!* The dogs dead green tongue lapped up some of the blood as she stowed it in a vial, her other hand gripping a stone around her neck, and with it begin to quickly fade into black nothingness melting in the dim light like a candle to the forges flame.

----------


## zabbarot

[*Srirak*

"We all must be meeting them eventually." He smiled, or at least approximated one for her benefit. He likely showed too many teeth, but he moved on quickly enough. "You forget I am of Chult. She was only wanting someone to help kill some terrorfolk. Was not _easy_, but, eh, the job is finished."

----------


## Tychris1

*Kayas House of Respite
Day 21*

*"I remember well enough. Thought you smarter when first we met because of it but now I see true."* Salida placed her hands flat and hard against the table, her gaze unflinchingly locked with the lizardfolks *"You walk right into the den of the beast. Leaf-faced fool. The Prince will gut all of you to grab that devil woman,"* She leaned in close, her words a hushed whisper for the cleric's ear holes *"The blood faced oaf and the rest of his band will be dead come sunrise. You know the jungle well yes? Join me. Live another day, yes? Make much gold and live to be an old scale instead of blundering around like a honker drugged off its ass."*

----------


## zabbarot

*Srirak*

He switched to Chultan, "Such is the short-sightedness of softskins. A beast in the jungles is consuming the souls of the dead. We quip about meeting our gods, but I don't think we ever will if we don't stop it. It is even dragging the once-dead back to the grave. Semuanya sent his emmisary to me in a vision and gave me a name to seek out, or possibly destroy. I do not yet know. Have you heard of Ras Nsi?"

----------


## Tychris1

*Kaya's House of Respite
Day 21*

She followed the Lizardman's linguistic shift with a wry smile and a witty barb on his accent. *"In bedtime stories, yes,"* She lost all mirth and spite in her face replaced now with grim concern *"You speak of dead-things and once-dead things but I see neither of these at this table. **** them. Let the dead lay and the red tooth of Chult take its claim..... You really won't budge, huh? Typical. My mother would hold me tight at night, when I was small, and frail of heart. She would lash my soul with the terrors I now know I can face. Tales of a dread lord, Ras Nsi, and his army of the damned. A powerful man of ancient Chult who marched through the jungles with an army of the damned and was crushed for his insolence. This is why our home is polluted with stubborn dead things. Your god sends you on a mad errand and you must be once-dead too if your brain has rotted enough to think it a serious possibility."*

----------


## BladeofObliviom

Even through her alcohol-induced haze, Jack heard Darion's voice. It blended into the night's general revelry, but she'd known him long enough to be sure it was his voice. She shook her head and downed the rest of her mug before standing, sauntering upstairs and toward the back. The voice didn't abate, but she was definitely too drunk to really focus on that. Pirate-drunk, even! She opened the door to see Darion without his pants, waving his dagger fruitlessly at nothing at all with a bleeding scratch on his cheek and an unconscious woman on the bed.

"Monster, eh?" She mumbled, mostly to herself as she glanced down. She shrugged, the horror of the situation having failed to properly faze her in her drunken state. "Darion, what in the hells happened this time? Is she breathing? Did you eat something weird?"

----------


## Nefarion Xid

"Monster," Darion said, affirming the obvious. Well, the obvious answer that didn't involve him having a bad trip because someone told him to drink something and he was like sure why not because that's how he rolls sometimes.

"The girl is fine; it's just a sleep spell." He moved to search the room.

"It was a Night Hag. There was smoke and she was just here. The girl went limp. I was paralyzed. Then this **** just nicks me. **** this continent. I'm going home."

----------


## BladeofObliviom

Jack stared for a long moment, gut quailing at the thought. Night Hags...she'd never seen one, but she'd paid enough attention to her bedtime stories to know that they bode ill.

"Fine?!" She said, a little louder than she intended to. She half-jumped at the sound of her own voice before adjusting down a few notches, whispering loudly. "Fine? That is not fine! Nothing about that is fine! And you! Some hag just waltzed in and spilled your blood! Why? There is no happy nice reason for that to happen!"

----------


## Nefarion Xid

"Sleeping beauty here is _fine compared to me_." Darion grunted. Convinced that the hag had escaped without a trace, he finally shuffled back into his pants.

"I'm aware of how ****ed this is, Jack! I was there! That's my blood! Some **** with a rooster in a sack just paralyzed and stabbed me!" He raked his hands through his hair, pacing now, more scared of what was to come than what had happened. "She'll be back. This is some kind of curse. I don't know who or what I pissed off, but she's going to keep visiting me until I die."

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

Utterly oblivious to the ensuing drama above, Lyn continued to cozy up to the big barbarian and encouraged Aleandrae to join in the revelry.

"We need another round of body shots!" She swayed a little.

"Barkeep! Where's the umm..." Her words faded as she struggled for words.

"You know, the girl that brings the booze...?"

----------


## zabbarot

*Srirak*

"It is not only Chult that dies. You are a survivor. You are knowledgable to the ways of power. What would you do with the collected strength of a billion souls? Challenge a god? They have only just started. The death curse is maybe three months old. How many people do you think have died on Oerth in that time? How many do you think have died today? This threat only grows stronger. It will consume us all. I don't know what you expect when you die, but I will be at the right hand of my god, not consumed by some abomination." Srirak was heated, his face flush, and crest extended. By the time he finished he was standing and all but shouting.

----------


## Tychris1

*Kaya's House of Respite
Day 21*

In the room above where once a creature of perverted fairy tales stalked the Magical Trickster and the Seafaring Warrior felt a chill throughout the air. It still softly reeked of the putrescent vile nature Darion spoke of, the faintest wisps of dark smoke, and the grimy salty air of brackish sea water tainted the tongues of all the unfortunate souls about. Softly, faintly, a cackling could be heard deep within the bones of the two heroes, and yet it was utterly inaudible to the other. and the veracity of the haunting laughter was best left to mad men or those on death's door. Slowly stirring from her fugue the young naked beauty upon silken sheets rocked her mop of tangled sweaty hair as she looked vaguely in Darion's direction. "Uhhhn... You're some real stud you know?" She groaned "Never had it good enough that I blacked out like that.... Oh, you like boys too? I can work with that." She rubbed her eyes softly with one hand while gingerly beckoning for "Jack" to join on the bed.

Below amidst the singing and revelry of the night the barkeep was fast on hand to chide the young servant for her lack of due diligence in supplying a steady stream of inebriation. "There are good customers, fine customers, and then there are _easy_ custoners Taya. Do not be making it harder then it needs be, yes? The fine lady wishes for more and this brave Lord has us well paid. Go." A short beauty of Chultan descent, the hostess quickly brought forth another tray of carved horn mugs and wooden tankards embossed with fine steel filigree.

"My deepest apologies madam." She curtsied as best she could while balancing her charge, but found the act nearly impossible as she recoiled in slight fear, and the room grew distressingly quiet at Srirak's outburst. The barkeep leveled a strong glare at Siward, his eyes wordlessly intoning to keep his lizard on a shorter leash, and the various Zhent patrons once at Salida's side now moved from their heavy drinking to the rowdy collection of explorers indulging in body shots. "Well aren't you a strange and pretty thing." A tall tower of muscle and bone stood at their lead, a man bedecked in studded leather black as night, and with a long black winged snake tattoo circling his neck. His face was a mess of scars, olive in complexion, and lacking any hair to speak of save his  thin pointed eyebrows shielding cool blue eyes. "Why don't you rest for the night, friend, and I'll take these fine ladies off your hand yeah? Me and my mates had a long day guarding the streets and keeping the peace, we could use a bit'of relaxation."

Salida for her part wasn't dismissive of Srirak's outburst, her eyes finally betraying emotion, and she looked upon him with shocking empathy. Her face was blushing, her eyes in sharp contrast, and her nose trembled slightly as if the Lizard Shaman's words struck her clear across the face. The Cleric's declaration snapped the inebriated Goblin Raider out of her shoddy recreational activity (At the point where she was enacting Siward being chewed upon by a large monster) and she quickly scurried to stand alongside her master at what she perceived was a threat. Horned mask leveled against the cynical guide, Goring Almiraj brushed her wiry hair lightly against the lizardfolk's leg, and grumbled in Chultan  "This one will eat you. I watch him eat tribe once." She made no move to draw her weapon, but zealotry was a burning blade in misguided and celeritas hands. *"I will stand by my god in the end,"* Salida finally spoke, her hands never leaving the wood of the table, and her eyes slowly rising to meet Srirak's *"And he will be quite proud of me. But if you are to go on this sacred quest, you must leave this city first, and do so with heart intact. I am not your enemy, Srirak, and I do not wish to stand between destiny and its end. I'm sorry."*

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Leaning far back in his chair as the next round of drinks arrived, Siward failed to notice the gnarled mercenaries' approach.  However, as their leader spoke, he favored the man with a lazy glance.  Eyes slid to Aleandrae, then back to the Zhentarim, and in a rare moment of calm Siward chose to be magnanimous.

*"I've rest enough here giving praise to Tempus, friend.  My companions are mistresses of their own fate, but I'd look elsewhere for your amusement.  I fear you're too delicate for them."*

----------


## zabbarot

*Srirak*

Srirak took a breath and calmed himself. "Please be forgiving me. It is a very serious thing to be doing. It is a big problem and we are being such small creatures. I appreciate that you are not wanting to be enemies. Maybe not yet allies, but perhaps helpful to each other." He sat back down and waved for Goring Almiraj to do the same. "But you say 'with heart intact', are we in danger? Is it more city politics?"

----------


## BladeofObliviom

*Spoiler*
Show




> "Sleeping beauty here is _fine compared to me_." Darion grunted. Convinced that the hag had escaped without a trace, he finally shuffled back into his pants.
> 
> "I'm aware of how ****ed this is, Jack! I was there! That's my blood! Some **** with a rooster in a sack just paralyzed and stabbed me!" He raked his hands through his hair, pacing now, more scared of what was to come than what had happened. "She'll be back. This is some kind of curse. I don't know who or what I pissed off, but she's going to keep visiting me until I die."





> *Kaya's House of Respite
> Day 21*
> 
> In the room above where once a creature of perverted fairy tales stalked the Magical Trickster and the Seafaring Warrior felt a chill throughout the air. It still softly reeked of the putrescent vile nature Darion spoke of, the faintest wisps of dark smoke, and the grimy salty air of brackish sea water tainted the tongues of all the unfortunate souls about. Softly, faintly, a cackling could be heard deep within the bones of the two heroes, and yet it was utterly inaudible to the other. and the veracity of the haunting laughter was best left to mad men or those on death's door. Slowly stirring from her fugue the young naked beauty upon silken sheets rocked her mop of tangled sweaty hair as she looked vaguely in Darion's direction. "Uhhhn... You're some real stud you know?" She groaned "Never had it good enough that I blacked out like that.... Oh, you like boys too? I can work with that." She rubbed her eyes softly with one hand while gingerly beckoning for "Jack" to join on the bed.





Jack opened her mouth to say something, but the rousing princess interrupted her entire thought process. She stared for another long moment at the nude beauty, still gawking, before the implications of those words hit her. She absentmindedly crossed her arms under her bust, pushing upward a little. "Right, so, on second thought I think I need at least three more drinks. Now."

She stepped backward, closing the door behind her.

----------


## Tychris1

*Kaya's House of Respite
Day 21*

Smirking at the fish out of water Lizardfolk, Salida nodded her head once, and began to finish the rest of the drink procured for her by Aleandrae. Wiping her mouth she eyed Goring Almiraj suspiciously even as the goblin settled in alongside her master. *"Your friends have gold upon their heads. Gold is heavy, cold to those foolish enough to wear it, and it will crash down soon enough. I have express orders to kill anyone who would stand between me and such a prize,"* She held her hand up to cease any hostilities *"But I've no taste for petty trinkets and baubles even when offered by a merchant prince. The guards and sellswords of the city however...."* She looked over to the Zhentarim crew harassing Aleandrae *"Are baser beasts ruffling their faux-scaley plumes or lusting to stick their hands or their c**** into whatever is shiny and offered. The day is full of witnesses and sellswords of varying allegiances but the night? The night is a time for predator and prey."*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"He's right, you know," Aleandrae said, showing her pointed teeth in a wide smile. "I bite." Her smile then slid into a frown, and her voice took on an apologetic tone. "But you didn't ask _us_ nicely, so I shall have to politely decline, preferring the company of my friends in these dangerous times. I'm sure you understand."

----------


## Nefarion Xid

"Jack, come back! You're a very handsome woman and any man would... **** priorities!" Darion tapped his skull with the pommel of his dagger a few times to get his brain right.

"Listen babe, and I've used this line before, but this time, I mean it." He said, getting his shirt back on with a last approving look at the petite goddess on the bed. "I've pissed off some kind of ancient evil and you don't want to be anywhere near me now. You need some coin for a rickshaw home?"

----------


## Tychris1

*Kaya's House of Respite
Day 21*

Very clearly confused by the events transpiring, the surreptitious call-girl looked Darion over as he made his proposal of coin, and pouted her lips whilst shaking her head in agreement. She held her hand out expectantly and sultrily as she helped him get his final touches in and become fully dressed and prepared once more. She favored him one last smile, suddenly interrupted with a playful bite of the ear, and a whispered promise of pleasant times to come. She gave him a final smack on his hind quarters before arching her brow "Good luck, _hero_." She teased. 

As Jack worked her way down the establishment in the hopes of finding recognition and respect in Tej and Wine she found herself witness to an incredibly awkward scene as she crested the top of the stairs down. The scarred Zhentarim Captain tensed all of his muscles as Aleandrae spoke, his eyes not moving an inch even as his head shook tightly and tensely. Finally his poised thews relaxed suddenly as he smiled widely and sat down opposite of Lyndal and beckoned with his left hand for his other compatriots to join. "Nah I think me and me mates will stay. The air here is fresh. Good. Like home outside this f***ed up jungle yeah? You lot seem to see how Chult really is, "dangerous" and all, and what safer place is there then beside the brave men who guard this town. Ain't that right boys?" He picked up Siward's mug and began to drink it as a chorus of assent rang true from his small band of soldiers. Gaze focused on the barbarian's bold eyes in a ritual of dominance Siward was too familiar with in the Moonshae Isle's.

----------


## zabbarot

*Srirak*

"Thank you for warnings. I was wanting to sleep outside the city, but the big one is... headstrong. If you want to be helping, stay alert for any word about necromancers in the jungle. I would appreciate it."  He stood abruptly, since he felt the conversation was over, and walked to Siward's side.

"These men are want to be collecting bounty. We kill them now, or quietly tonight?" He whispered in Siward's ear.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Watching the burly guard steal his tankard, Siward's face was uncharacteristically blank.  He followed the flow of the liquid from foamy horn to lips down the contracting throat of the Zhentarim, mulling something over behind his eyes.  Then Srirak's whispers reached his ear, and his face broke out in a wide smile.  

*"How rude of me!  It is an honor to have you drink with us, Captain.  Barmaid!"*

He gestured for the put-upon serving woman to bring a fresh pitcher.

*"My friend, your horn is empty.  Allow me to rectify that, in recognition of your bravery."*

As the drinks approached, Siward stood to take the pitcher in hand.  Moving around the table, he beamed down at the Zhentarim in a show of total submission.  His arm raised to pour out a fresh drink, only to drive the jug with enraged force into the Zhent leader's smug teeth.

----------


## Tychris1

*Kaya's House of Respite
Day 21*

Sensing something admist the Zhentarim Captain faced Siward in his chair as the barbarian made his play. His face scrunched in clear condescending calculation as finally his move was clear and the hulking man threw his hand in the air to try and stop the pitcher's meteoric descent. Tej spilled wildly and freely everywhere staining the clothes of all those present and stinging the eyes of the Zhent just as the ringing of a smashed in head accompanied the displeasure. Gritting his teeth between squinted wet features the Zhentarim man growled and made for Siward's throat.

*Spoiler: Combat!*
Show


Sorry for the delay your initiatives are 

Secret
Azaka/Goring Almiraj/Bystanders
The Captain
Darion
The Grifter
Lyndal
Aleandrae
Jack
Srirak
Siward
Salida
The Muscle

Map is up on Roll20, get to murdering

----------


## Jade_Tarem

*Secret*

The tiny drow threw open the doors, ducking reflexively. "Hello, everyone. The shrine is still in good condition!" That was probably because she hadn't made it out of any terribly valuable materials, but she didn't voice that thought. "I-"

**SMASH**

"-will be at the bar. Let me know when you need me to stop the bleeding." Weeks of trekking through deadly jungles, followed by a day of not being around these specific seven people, had done wonders for both Secret's attitude and her confidence. She still wanted no part of this brawl. She settled in as the bodies started to fly behind her, politely waiting until the bartender acknowledged her. "I'll have one of whatever the most popular thing you serve here is, unless it has bodily fluids in the name."

----------


## Tychris1

*Kaya's House of Respite
Day 21*

Greatly distressed by the events unfolding before her the serving girl dropped her full tray of accoutrements and ran off to the barkeep's side as quickly as Secret. She waited in trained deferential grace for the foreign woman to finish placing her order before hastily and skittishly speaking in Chultan to the wizened barkeep who watched the brawl with disdain. Pouring Secret a fine cup of specially flavored tej, the barkeep ushered the serving girl to skirt the length of the brawl, and sullenly resigned himself to the authorities throwing out these odd riff raff. The patrons immediately surrounding the chaotic bout scattered quickly, many of them already in an unstable stupor, and like gazelles supping at the river flee to their rooms at the sight of blood. Some simply sit and watch, coins exchange, and barking boasts of odds and praise for the mercenaries fine skills fill the air. That is until Goring Almiraj draws her blade and rushes the Captain's leg, shanking his ankle viciously, and chewing on his leg with a quick feral assault. Her zealous strike soon lost its muster as the Captain's howls turned to directed burning perceivable intent and figuring the ancient goblin proverb that retreat was the better part of valor promptly ran past his legs and through the salon doors. Blood trailing from her curved blade the number of fleeing folks only increased at the sight of such serious weaponry employed.

Drawing forth his elongated thin shield formed from fresh black crocodile hide, the Zhentarim captain measured his stance against Siward's as he stood, and promptly swooped the barbarian off of his feet in a tackling maneuver. Legs pinning the barbarian's spasming rage fueled chest the Captain spat in his face between incessant cursing and hissed "Looks like you've tripped, friend." before punching him directly in the nose.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Goring Almiraj runs up and shanks the Captain for 8 damage.

Siward gets grappled, shoved to the ground, and then punched in the face for 3 bludgeoning damage (After resistance)

Darion is up.

----------


## Nefarion Xid

"Not again," Darion hissed at the top of the stairs. He was beginning to suspect that his coworkers were disagreeable people. Of all the bar fights lately, he had been the cause of none of them.

As he was a pal and didn't want to see Siward murdered, he used his Invisible Mage Hand to slip the assailant's dagger from it's sheath and send it scattering across the floor.

(1d20+4)[*9*] Mage handin

----------


## Tychris1

*Kayas House of Respite
Day 21*

Visibly confused by the strange jostling of his dagger from his waist the Zhentarim captain secured it with his free hand and snarled at the ginger seaman. Hes trying to grab me knife! He barked at the top of his lungs Madman! Ollie! Slit this git! 

In perfect unison the gangliest and most ill kept member of the zhentarim patrol leapt out of his seat. Twirling over the table he slammed his shortsword into Siwards gut with brutal precision before slicing down at his thigh and quickly darting away. Cries of surprise and gasps of shock let loose from all bystanders now as the dire nature of the situation fully played out.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Siward gets stabbed twice for 12 piercing damage total (after resistance). Then the Grifter disengages and skidaddles further away.

Everyone else is up now.

----------


## BladeofObliviom

Jack frowned at the sight of Siward's blood as she watched the scene below unfold. She groaned as she watched bystanders starting to rush up the stairs. This was stupid. She was going to get involved anyway. She vaulted over the bannister, landing shakily on the table, before standing up and whipping out her hand crossbow.

"We're two for two on assassins at this bar! This is ridiculous!"

She picked out the ill-kempt man whose shortsword was stained with Siward's blood, and with practiced ease put two bolts in his exposed side, one in his shoulder and the other in the upper leg.

*Spoiler*
Show

19 and 21 to hit, 8 and 8 damage. I'll make the latter a Tripping Attack, adding 4 damage and requiring a strength roll against DC 13 to avoid going prone.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Aleandrae stood up and drew her rapier. Reaching into a spell component pouch, she drew out a chip of chip of silica, gestured, and _screamed_ at the three nearest ruffians.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Casting Shatter on the Captain and two Muscles. And the table too, I guess. Poor table. As a bonus action, I will inspire Siward!
Shatter Damage: (3d8)[*12*] Thunder. Save DC: 14

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Gasping as the wind was knocked out of him, Siward barely felt the stabs of the captain's toadies or the rippling waves of energy erupting from his companions' magics.  He blinked rapidly, until eventually the red mist of wrath returned to him.  Taking the captain's wrists in hand, Siward swung his legs upwards, locking them around the monstrous Zhent's neck in a throat lock.

*"You'd draw steel in a friendly brawl!?  Cowardice!"*

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Secret had no idea what Tej was and was looking forward to trying it, and then people started getting stabbed. "W-well... that escalated quickly!" In fact, the room had gone from "drink with us" to "slit this git" in a little under ten seconds. Now people were leaping from banisters, shooting at each other, and slinging blood all over the walls.

The tiny drow had a spell for this, she just hated using it on something as ludicrous as a bar brawl. The spell had no verbal components, which was just as well - she didn't want to draw more attention to herself than she had to in this chaotic kerfluffle.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Using a Twinned Mind Spike on Captain Dork and Mr. Spork.

Zhent Captain: (3d8)[*6*] Psychic Damage
Grifter: (3d8)[*18*] Psychic Damage

On failure, they cannot hide from Secret! I don't think that's likely to matter, but she'll concentrate to keep their locations known anyway.

----------


## Tychris1

*Kaya's House of Respite
Day 21*

Assaulted by various potent magics the two disgruntled grunts quickly vaulted themselves over and around the raging fire on the caved in woodwork on the finely carved feasting table turned warzone. Their blades swinging through the air they grazed only fine scales and potent magical shields, one blow directly deflected at the moment of Lyndal's shield creation, and yet the repeated blows withered at the sorceress' defenses. Retrieving her blade from her hip Salida strode forward and without uttering a single word plunged the blade twice into the Grifter laid prone before her. She gave Srirak a dark wry smile as the waifish man howled in pain, soon accompanied by the Captain as Secret assaulted the two of them mentally.

What little progress she had made in wracking their minds was quickly interrupted however as the bartender grabbed his broom and began to beat the Drow repeatedly with it. "GET OUT!" He shouted at the top of his lungs, sweeping the long wooden pole through the air like a gladiator's halberd "ALL OF YOU GET OUT! MY TABLE! MY CUSTOMERS!" He furiously swept at the Divine Blooded Elf and shot her a gaze that could freeze fire. As more civilians flee at the sight of the fight escalating a small contingent in the far corner grow desperate and agitated, their chatter reduced to overlapping chaos, and a clatter of overturned drinks accompanied their descent into disorder. Kicking open the salon doors of the inn, Azaka walked in holding Goring Almiraj by the nape of her neck, and looked around with mouth fully agape in shock.

"What the f-" Azaka shook her head and snapped at the tiny goblin "You started this finish this." Then chucked the tiny orange girl into Siward's writhing brawl. Rushing to the bar she began to bark at the bystanders and communicate with the barkeep over where to get the nearest water and how to carry it. Rolling forward and around the flexing competition between Siward and the Captain Goring Almiraj flashed her steel once more but found her initial surprise stab ineffective against the properly shielded and now chortling Zhentarim Elite. As the goblin continued her hit and run tactics the Zhentarim Captain released his grip on Siward and took a deep breathe in, thumping his now free hand once against his chest, and howling at the sky "Wizards? Witches? Madmen! What a day to be on the job, this is what I signed up for! Don't worry citizens, hope has arrived, and it bears wings." Bolstered by his words he quickly withdrew his long black spear from his back and jabbed it rapidly at Siward. Prone and on the floor the barbarian twist and rolled as much as he could, narrowly avoiding direct hits, witnessing the obsidian spear head smash through the wood beside him, and finally catch him dead on in the shoulder before twisting about for good measure.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Zhent captain stabs Siward 3 times for 17 piercing damage (After resistance) and releases his grapple on Siward in the process.

Goring swings and misses. Salida stabs the Grifter twice for 9 damage. Azaka wipes her hands of the situation and begins working the crowd and staff.

----------


## Nefarion Xid

"What the absolute ****? Why are you people the way you are?" Darion said to himself.

Still shirtless, he charged down the stairs with a look of wide eyed panic, raking his fingernails across his open wound as he did. "MONSTER! THERE'S A HAG UPSTAIRS! RUN FOR YOUR ****ING LIVES!"

----------


## Tychris1

*Kayas House of Respite
Day 21*

Stunned by Darions proclamation, the varied Zhentarim mercenaries looked to their captain for guidance, and he held his spear high before bumping his fist towards the ragged man being assaulted. Ollie! Get the Twin Fangs and Old Herberts crew here. Now! Run you c***sleeve, run! Ill handle this till then. Sputtering out blood but quick on his feet the gangly shifty man popped to his feet and ran out the door in a full sprint. Sweat poured down his face like a river and his eyes bulged like a monster had the back of his head in a vice grip. The remaining grunts held their swords at the ready but eyed the stairs warily.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Stepping up to the leader (and silently bemoaning her own foolishness for doing so), Aleandrae draws her rapier and stabs the point toward the brute before quickly casting a spell of healing upon Siward. *"You just had to start something!"* she shouted angrily at the Zhent.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Attack: (1d20+4)[*14*]
Damage: (1d8+2)[*5*]
Healing Word: (1d4+4)[*7*]
Aleandrae will use a reaction for Cutting Words vs the jerk if he attacks Siward again.

----------


## Tychris1

*Kaya's House of Respite
Day 21*

Leaping off of her table Jack quickly sprang into battle with blade at the ready, feinting the Captain's expectant spear twice, and then suddenly shooting him in the leg as he firmly confirmed his personal defensive skill. His cry of pain briefly disconnected by crude laughter at the move (Interspersed with obscene vulgarity). As Srirak dropped low to lay his scaled hands upon Siward's flailing failing frame Salida stood high over him and casted a spell with her free off hand. A brief prayer to Semuanya fills the bleeding reaver with his most primal of survival instincts, rushing him to his feet, and putting him once more into pressing the assault. Weaving below the roaring flame of Lyndal's draconic breath the two Zhentarim Grunts swung their swords around her arcanely projected dragon scales beating her back enough to squirm into position to aid their beleaguered captain. "You're gonna burn the roof down on all of us you crazy c*nt!" The Zhent hissed as he fell back to back with his compatriot and shoved his blade past Lyndal's draconic ward. "BOSS!" They said simultaneously and expectantly; Their blades lingering in opposite directions further in and out of the building.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Srirak heals Siward for 6 HP with a cure wounds.

Salida casts some kind of spell.

Lyndal Dragon Breath's the muscle and they save taking 2 fire damage each. They retaliate with 3 solid blows but thanks to Lyndal's shield two of them are diverted and she takes 5 slashing damage.

Secret goes once more.

----------


## Jade_Tarem

People were swearing, things were flying, and the proprietor was hitting her with a broom. Now _this_ was a scene Secret was familiar with. Spitting out dust and batting at the cleaning implement, Secret went through the steps for a dance she knew quite well. "Agh! Ackpth! Alright, I'm leaving! Please stop hitting me!" She rolled over the counter the other way, landing on her feet, and then realized that this was her first time leaving with partners. It was almost impossible to pick out friend from foe in the chaotic melee, but Siward could be seen from anywhere. She made her way to him, casting under the din as she went. "Raise your hands, embrace the day..."

When she arrived, she smacked Siward on the back with an open hand slap that he likely wouldn't have felt at all, save that it served as the delivery mechanism for her spell. As his wounds closed further, she tugged at any bit of his clothing that she could reach. "Come on, Siward _wegottagorightnow!_"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Secret is casting Cure Wounds out of a second level slot. Siward gains (2d8+2)[*10*] hit points.

----------


## Tychris1

*Kayas House of Respite
Day 21*

As Azaka filled buckets with water alongside those few civilians who still stayed to watched the debacle Goring Almiraj attempted her own futile efforts. Small blade clashing against hardened leather the Goblin quickly backpedaled as the Captain roared in great effort and ripped himself free from Siwards crushing grip. Rushing past his surrounding opponents heedless of danger the Captains body was ripped and pummeled at all sides by the gathered adventurers. The first telling blow seemed to set his face in a state of deep confusion Wait. Whyd I... He grumbled before blocking a stray flame from the table Bah. F*** it! These are small fry boys, cover me as I take this hag, and make sure these scumf*** dont leave! He turned to face up the stairs just as Darions sleeping magic took hold. The sound of both Zhentarim Rookies thudding against the floor was the only answer the Captain got to his orders.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Captain breaks free, runs away, and gets stabbed a bunch as his suggestion wears off. He continues moving towards the stairs.

Everyone except Darion is up again.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"We might consider leaving now!" Aleandrae urged her companions. "Not sure I have enough on me to cover all the damage, but two hundred ought to do it."

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Suddenly bereft his foe, Siward's wild eyes turned to take in the fullness of the chaos.  Fire all around, the crowd fled, and a hag attacking Darion!  The friendly brawl forgotten, he rushed to take up his shield and drew his sword.

*"Leave?  But the hag!  A miserable lout he may be, but the Zhent has an admirable right and may require our assistance!"*

Torn between the noble struggle and the wishes of his party, Siward looked towards the marked women to make their decision.

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

In her inebriated state, the sorceress had been in a blind rage, reveling in her power to scorch her foes at whim. Aleandrae plea to run had shaken her out of it a bit. She redirected her attention to Siward as he was readying to go after Darion's hag.

"Darion is _full_ of it." Lyn scoffed and swayed on her feet a bit from drunkenness and blood loss.

"There's no hag, it's a diversion. Let's go before somebody gets killed." She held out her hand to the red-headed barbarian.

"Namely _me_. I don't want to die here. I hate this town!"

----------


## Nefarion Xid

"Darion is _half empty_ of it!" Shoving himself between Lyn and Siward, the shirtless man explained, "There was a hag. She cackled and left. I'm cursed now! Lot to unpack there. But we should ****ing cheese it now."

(1d20+6)[*14*] stealths

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Secret let go of Siward when she realized that her tugging was doing absolutely nothing to him, either emotionally or physically. Realizing that her window of opportunity was fading fast, she took a quick sip of Tej, just to see what all the fuss was about, and quickly spit it back out. "Augh, Gah! It's like a diseased horse peed in my mouth." After wiping at her face she looked up at the others. "I'm with Darion on this. I've never seen a town where everyone was so angry all the time at people who aren't me, but _this_ is a scene I'm familiar with. We need to leave."

----------


## Tychris1

*Port Nyanzaru
Day 21*

Escaping from Kaya's House of Respite with fervent intent the seven explorers assembled what loose items they had and rushed for the door. Behind them the Zhentarim Captain guffawed and gesticulated his deeply complex inner landscape of annoyance and confusion at his unconscious underlings. Hefting them as Azaka dumped the first of many buckets of water onto the table. *"I'll find you all tomorrow! Go!"* She shouted as the doors swung out then in and asynchronously settled back into place. In the distance down the street, through covered wagons, and outdoor accoutrements for rain collection the party of bar brawlers watched Zhentarim guards running to the scene. Dressed in black leather armor and weapons bared they rushed after you, some of them holding onto leashes of strong chain that held velociraptors in check, and further in the distance the sound of agitated dinosaurs stirring filled the air. A clarion horn ripped through the air as you duck through several alleyways and cling to the stone railings of massive ancient stairs carved throughout the city. The smell of salty air is rank throughout the endeavor and grows only stronger as stone gives way to wood and at last you find yourselves set before the Harbor Ward and the Bay of Chult. Manuevering through the warehouse district you find it largely abandoned at night time, a usual thing to suspect of such a business locale, and smaller towing boats littered the canals that cut through this largely floating and artificial section of the city. Srirak and Jack are nearly exposed turning a corner in search of an abandoned warehouse to hole up in for the night when Darion pulls them back to avoid the searching light of a Zhentarim patrol's torches. Finally finding a reclusive nook to shield yourselves from prying eyes you settle in for a long rest of watching eyes and hopefully distantly treading boots. Salida and Goring Almiraj quickly set into preparing ropes to escape over the nearby warehouse wall if need be. After a few minutes of waiting a peculiar sight fills the air as a gold and white figure flys overhead throughout the Harbor, faintly illuminated by the torchlight below, and then fully illuminated as it brings forth a brightly glowing stick.

----------


## zabbarot

*Srirak*

The lizardman pointed up at the winged creature. "That is Harbormaster Gold Scale. He was seeming kind before, but perhaps we are being outlaws now... He spoke quietly to his companions. "What is plan? We head to boat early? 'Sorry it is being so early, but we leave now. Yes?' I am not sure they will be accepting this."

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"I suppose that's our best bet, yes. I would have liked to have Gertrude perform her ritual, but it may be too dangerous for us to stick around just now." Aleandrae scowled up where Srirak pointed. "Probably have to pay that captain extra too, but I don't think it can be helped." Then she cracked a wry smile. "This will be the second time we've left town to escape trouble."

----------


## Nefarion Xid

"Uuuugh. Gimme!" Darion snaps for Gertrude's reagents. "I'm full of stupid ideas tonight, so why stop now? I need to double back to the inn and get my **** anyway."

Disguise self! Darion hides the reagents in a bush near the inn, then scopes out the inn.

----------


## Jade_Tarem

"...I don't like this," Secret muttered as Darion left. "What if the hag jumps him again? I didn't stab anyone. It doesn't matter if they see me. I'm going after him. Stay safe, everyone!" With that, she took off, trying to tail Darion as best she could.

----------


## Tychris1

*Kaya's House of Respite
Day 21
Darion and Secret*

Donning the beguiling feminine disguise Darion wandered the streets of Port Nyanzaru with a casual energy he did not normally enjoy since literally first teleporting here. In the warm somber air of the late evening the buzzing of insects he had once found so common in the jungles of Chult were replaced with the buzzing of soldiers. More than once as he worked his way down to the Red Bazaar did Darion see a cadre of Zhentarim soldiers asking questions or hustling to an unknown destination. Finally standing before the inn Darion saw the full force of the Black Network on display. The Captain from the bar brawl was being tended to by a cleric in golden robes, brutishly quaffing ale to stifle the pain, and inbetween drinking seemed to be giving some form of incident report to a helmeted soldier in dark purple leathers who wrote on parchment. Two more soldiers were mounted on Deinonychus that leered and watched the ravaged scene with barely restrained predatory instincts. A trait they shared in common with their masters. Smoke still weakly and faintly worked its way through the cracks of the building but it was abundantly clear to the Rogue that the deed of putting out the fire was done and successful, further cemented by his wandering eye falling on the sight of Azaka in manacles, and sitting cross legged on the ground guarded by a pack of raptors. She was deep in meditation. More civilians inside seemed to be having their statements taken and the entire establishment had guards stepping in and out frequently. Even the surrounding buildings were being questioned and looked through, the network's threads spindling further and further, and tightening around the neighborhood. 

Before Darion could enter the inn however he heard in the distance a group of guards growing increasingly agitated. At the end of the street, he was on, just around the bend he could see a small commotion brewing. "Hey! You! Dirty ****ing Drow. Stop moving! I said stop! What are you doing, huh? Get on the ground and don't cast anything." Secret's rather pleasant midnight stroll (Given the lack of sunlight) was rudely interrupted as she turn a corner and walked into four guards stationed at the intersection of two streets.

----------


## Nefarion Xid

"You cretins!" Darion's feminine sashay bristled and he rounded on the guards at the first harsh word, mimicking his date's voice as best he could. It might have sounded like she had recently started smoking ten years ago. "This is my bodyguard! Do you expect a woman of my station and beauty to walk alone at night? No! You will apologize to my servant immediately or I will start screaming and I will not stop until your captain has struck each of you for your stupidity!"
*Spoiler: Deception*
Show


(1d20+3)[*10*]
(1d20+3)[*6*] if advantage?

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Secret, from experience, knew that getting on the ground and not casting anything would absolutely not result in a fair evaluation of her antics. Bodyguard wasn't quite a lie - she was technically here to help defend Darion against threats. "There you are!" She said, careful to address Darion. She kept her flight options open, though made no move to cast. "I was worried about you. Did you run into any more trouble from the hag?"

----------


## Tychris1

*Outside Kaya's House of Respite
Day 21
Darion and Secret*

A long silence fell on the faces of the four guards, one of them slowly leaning against their spear as they tipped their skullcap back, and another folding her arms as she looked in the general direction of Kaya's House and more stirring guards. 

"Look, sir," A half elf woman broke the silence, followed it with a cough, and then rolled her eyes from Secret to Darion "I don't know what kind of sick kicks you get out of this whole dress up routine with your, uh, spiderf*cker servant or whatever your relations are. But, my captain is definitely going to smash all our heads in together no matter how high pitched you try to scream if we don't bring you all in right now." They began to move in wolflike unison, cautiously, and with no sudden or aggressive motion. "You know about the hag? My boss has some questions. Nobody's gotta get hurt."

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Secret ran through her options. This was not good. She knew from experience that if she went with the guards, she'd be leaving only if the rest of the party bailed her out, and she suspected they'd just write her and Darion off like they did Azaka.

Appealing to the guards' better natures was a similarly shaky idea, as did appealing to their sense of fair play. Normally, this would be where she'd run, but Nyanzaru was their town, not hers.

There was one other idea that came to mind, though, and Darion _might_ be quick witted enough to play along. She grabbed _him_, as quickly as she could, with a roar that was supposed to sound intimidating but instead came out as a "Rawr!" Once she got behind him, she held one of her utensils in the general vicinity of his throat and hoped it wasn't the butter knife. "No one move! I'm an eeeevil drow who eats and/or makes love to spiders. The humans I meet can't seem to decide. Any sudden moves and the man disguised as a woman disguised as a model citizen gets it! Darion what do we do?"

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"So..." It took several moments for Aleandrae to realize that Secret was no longer with them, and by then it was too late to stop her. "Shall we trust to their luck, or send someone who isn't likely to elicit negative reactions among the Zhents?" The bard's gaze drifted over to Jack.

----------


## BladeofObliviom

*Jack*

She scoffs at Aleandrae. "Oh sure, let's just go one by one. Nah. Darion's got this, and if he doesn't we'll go pop them out of Executioner's Run. Worked once."

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Fair enough." The Tiefling shrugged. _She_ certainly wasn't going to wander the streets of Port Nyanzaru with a price on her head. "Anyone have a deck of cards?"

----------


## Tychris1

*Outside Kaya's House of Respite
Day 21 
Darion and Secret*

"Look, nobody needs to get hurt." The Zhentarim held their spears out at Secret, quickly locking into place at her shenanigans, and eyeing her with more serious gumption than she might have suspected. "On a normal day I'd love to run your face through the gutters with my lads but unless that gutter ends in a Hag den I'll be eating out of it myself. You subterranean chucklef*cks are always up to something, so lets cut the theatrics, and get to the nasty. Have you seen this Hag? Were any children in accompaniment? The more you give me the quicker I can get this over with for all of us." 

*Warehouse District
Day 21 
Aleandrae, Jack, Lyndal, Siward*

*"I have cards."* Salida chimed in as she deftly brushed the warehouse floor with her foot, sat down cross-legged, and began to deal them out. The suites were a variety of sparkling gems and the faces replaced with roaring proud dinosaurs bedecked with fine lingerie. *"I don't know how wise this course of action is, but it's certainly interesting, and not the first time I've hidden in a piss dried warehouse. You get used to it."* Salida closed her eyes and gave a knowing nod to Aleandrae. *"Srirak, will you join us? I'm a good teacher for lazy river riders."* She smiled with no teeth. 

Nestled around a collection of crates in the back Siward and Lyndal continued their nighty revelry. Goring Almiraj looked at the various colorful cards, was quickly chastised for trying to eat one, and decided to instead puff up her chest and try to work up the courage to speak. After a few awkward back and forths she finally scuttled up, peeked her head around the corner of a crate, and looked to Siward behind her wooden mask. "You okay, Red-Face? Me saw you get all angry and just act. I's just wanting to be sure Goring helped you."

----------


## Nefarion Xid

"Right. Take a step towards me or the drow and... I'll sleep with all your wives and girlfriends. I'm beaten, bloody and not wearing any armor since the hag interrupted my post-coitus cuddling, but, I am extremely quick. You will not catch me. You will not see me. And I will absolutely **** everyone's girlfriend. Or boyfriend. I'm not picky. Unless you're into that sort of thing; then I won't!"

Darion, or the woman he still seemed to be held up his/her hands defensively. "But I'm going to cooperate because I know exactly how much goddamned trouble that hag is and I don't want to see anyone else hurt because of her. We're going to talk like civilized people. No one is getting arrested and no one has to raise a devilishly good looking bastard. Do we understand each other?"

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Secret was thrilled: Darion was on board with the plan after all! Giddy with the rush of camaraderie, she did her best to pitch in. "That's right! Not only is he a master of stealth and subtlety, but no one can make love as fast as he can! He can finish in thirty seconds! Maybe faster!"

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Though she still did not trust Salida, Aleandrae shrugged and took a seat facing the other woman. She arched an eyebrow after glancing at the cards. "Interesting style. So, what do we play?"

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

Lyndal briefly extricated herself enough from Siward to cast an incredulous glance at Goring.

"Well he's not angry at the moment, I assure you..."

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

His face buried in something far more pleasant than the dusty warehouse, at first Siward took no notice of the inquisitive goblin.  However, as Lyndal began to untangle herself he caught sight ofd the wooden mask.

*"Mrm, yes, well.  Perhaps you were a bit overzealous Goring, but your heart was in the right place and everything's worked out.  Put your mind at rest."*

The issue closed, Siward returned to the matter at hand.

----------


## Tychris1

*Outside Kaya's House of Respite
Day 21
Darion and Secret*

"One of ours got gutted tonight as is." The Zhent half breed stood at attention, her beaten black leather visibly sighing as the group broke form briefly. "You're a bit late with that kind of sentiment." A pair of dinosaur riding Zhentarim officers passed by the group but were quickly motioned along further down the street with the twirling head of the rear most mercenary. Leaning against a stall closed for the night, the Zhents sprawled themselves out in casual ownership of the land, and like individual feudal lords looked at the two adventurers with meandering appraisal. One of them sat upon the flagstone street below, his legs spread wide over the two foot gutter, and his hands moved to retrieve paper and ink. "Now go on. And stop talking about your penis."

*Warehouse District
Day 21
Aleandrae, Jack, Lyndal, Siward*

Greatly pleased by her larger violence mates satisfaction Goring Almiraj nodded her head vigorously and quietly stalked off to follow in her pedagogue's clawsteps. Shuffling her set of cards, Salida shrugged to Aleandrae and began to lay them down in blocks of four. *"A Grung taught me a game once. Was quite odd. I could teach it to you, sapphire head, if you've the patience for me. Remembering the details in non-croaking thoughts is a process. What I remember most readily though is that whoever has the lowest score in the end wins."* Beyond the safety of the desolate establishment however the sound of beating wings grew steadily louder, ever accompanied by muffled distant voices, and the empty drifting silence where for many days rain provided a frenzied drum.

----------


## Nefarion Xid

Darion was truthful about his night, up to a point. A beautiful woman approached him, as was customary, they shagged, they cuddled, he got his pants on, and a creepy nope bamfed into his room and everything was bad.

"As much as I know about hags, she's marked me for death. But she's gonna torment me first. Anyway, after I could move again, that's when I started yelling. I ran out, didn't even grab my stuff. Some mooks were having a brawl. Not my business. But I told them to cheese it anyway. I was half way to bailing on this gods forsaken town before I realized I didn't have my shirt, let alone some coin, so I decided to double back to the inn and grab my things, disguised as someone who wasn't the bloody shirtless screaming guy, so as to attract less attention."

He/she folded his/her arms with a pout. "So how about you let a lady get her bag?"

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Sounds like someone's getting closer. But I suppose there's nothing we can do at the moment, but hope they pass by. If not, well...perhaps we can talk. As long as the goblin doesn't up and stab someone again." Aleandrae gestured at the cards. "Please, continue."

----------


## Tychris1

*Outside Kayas House of Respite
Day 21
Darion and Secret*

Listening to the rogues story, the Guards glanced to each other periodically, and wibbled their hands or adjusted their posture in accordance. Somatically they judged the **** that Darion was trying to feed them and by the end of his tale it seemed they were hooked for the most part. The guard actually penning it down seemed slightly more inquisitive in their expression but if words were to come of it they were swept aside by the yelping of raptors. Clapping his hands together the shortest and bulkiest of their number, a man of dwindling age and middling looks, looked Darion directly in his illusory eyes, and stated Well then, thats enough for us. You two stay out of any trouble. Or Ill break your knees. Real slow.

Darion and Secret were free to roam the street. Under only slight constant duress.

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Secret let go of her 'hostage' and exhaled heavily, relieved. Once they had relative privacy, she asked the rogue, "Alright, now how do we bail Azaka out?"

----------


## Nefarion Xid

"Huh? Oh... yeah I. We want to. Do that. Because it's... the right thing to do?" 5 minutes prior, Darion would have pulled up his illusory skirt and abandoned everyone.

----------


## Jade_Tarem

"Yyyyyyes!" Secret jumped for joy, though just once. "I was sure you were going to want to leave her to the proverbial wolves, just because we're exhausted and on the lam and have at least two death marks on us in a city full of dinosaurs and crime and guards who hate my entire race. I'm glad you made the right decision. Do you think they'll let us just post a literal bail? Is that a thing in this city?"

----------


## Nefarion Xid

"By Mask! Being good is ****ing exhausting! How do you people manage this level of altruism throughout the day. I risked my neck to save you from the guards and I need a nap. You're all bad for my health. Every last one of you positively aligned, annoyingly chipper, indefatigable..." Darion carried on like that for a bit, as he was counting out his gold.

Sashaying up to the guards and the detained Azaka, he put his best girly voice on and declared, "There you are! What have you gotten yourself into Azaka? I'm sure this has all been some terrible misunderstanding. Let's just pay your _bail_ and get you home." He stressed the word 'bail in such a way that one of the present guards would understand that he meant 'bribe' as he jingled his purse.

----------


## Tychris1

*Outside Kaya's House of Respite
Day 21
Darion and Secret*


Squinting his eyes at Disguised Darion the guard stationed over Azaka took two steps away from his ward to answer the "woman". Jerking a thumb back at the Chultan Guide he grunted "This brooding bitch is your _friend_," Azaka sneered at his back and rattled her chains but made no move "Well I tried explaining to her her _rights_ but she wasn't having any of it." "I'm innocent. The gods will see to my fate and punishment, cruel, deserved, and otherwise." She interjected in time for the guard to whip around and point his finger at her. Silenced, the unmasked woman began mugging at the guard. He spat on the ground but instead of striking her with his extended fist let it rest on his pommel. 

"Look. Fifteen gold and we'll be done. That or fifteen minutes..." He gave Darion a lecherous once over.

"Don't give this man any of your wealth. He disrespects my home and the law."

----------


## Nefarion Xid

"Of course he disrespects the law, that's why he's taking a bribe. _Smart_ though." Darion smiled prettily, counted out the gold and handed it over palm down so their hands wouldn't touch.

"Come on, you. You can complain about it on the way home."

----------


## Tychris1

*Outside Kayas House of Respite
Day 21
Darion and Secret*

Rubbing her now unshackled wrists, Azaka gave the newly paid Zhentarim guard a grizzling stare, and slowly slide her returned mask over her face. She slowly doled out the same amount of money Darion bribed the guard with and repaid the rogue for his services. I dont approve. But thanks anyway. Executioners Run has seen its fair share of Stormfangs. Id have been out in the morning. Azaka said as she checked her weapons. Intent on reclaiming his gear Darion swiftly worked his way into the inn. Perusing through the now heavily guarded establishment he found that only a few stragglers remained since their impromptu escape. His things were mostly undisturbed in his room, though it was clear to him someone had done a cursory pat down, and in a few moments he was outside with his companions once more. He did smell the unmistakable aroma of blood while working through the upper floors of Kayas House, but keen ears eavesdrop carelessly, and the grumblings of the Black Network seem true enough. The Night Hag had drawn more blood from others than him it seemed and the sight of the victim Zhent was gruesome enough to warrant its removal before Darions prodigal return.

Taking their package of incense most rare and pungent the three explorers quickly escaped in the heat of the night. Working through the Market Ward to the Merchants Ward, the once populous streets seemed far more somber in dim moonlight, and the normally musical quality of fauna interacting with tradesmen was snuffled to a low bass line of shuffling claws. Tabaxi wastrels clung to roofs and watched the group move with eyes shining from the darkness. More than once a snake was seen flying overhead fervently, the black or dull brown body of the serpent darting over several rooftops, and disappearing into the distance. The shining splendor of Goldenthrone was no less pronounced in darkness than in light as they moved into the Merchants Ward and found the front gates of Wakangas Villa shut. Darion could vaguely hear footsteps from inside the walled complex.

So.... Do we just knock?

*Warehouse District
Aleandrae, Jack, Lyndal, Siward, Srirak*

Goring Almiraj turned her nose up at Aleandraes barb, grumbling in goblin while beginning to pray, and sequestering herself from the unfolding game. Salida quickly explained the rules of the game and rounds began to bleed into each other as time passed on. After perhaps the fourth game the sound of wings flapping grew unmistakably present and culimanted with a loud _fwoosh_ of air and the sound of something heavy hitting the ground. Salida quickly began scooping up her cards as she grew silent.

*Spoiler: Aleandrae*
Show


I need a wisdom saving throw

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Aleandrae was about to place a card when she suddenly felt a mental intrusion. She froze, and a card fell from her hand. "Wha...something knows I'm here," she bit out after it had passed, uttering a curse in Abyssal. Her face turned a pale shade of red at the mental violation, and she felt the strangest urge to suddenly cover herself.

----------


## Jade_Tarem

"We _are_ her employees." Secret was more than glad that they'd managed to get clear of the inn and the guards. She raised a fist and knocked on the gates. "Hello? We have business with the Mage Gertrude. Could we please come in?"

----------


## Tychris1

*Wakanga's Villa
Day 21
Darion and Secret*

Silence permeated the air, the hot heavy thick air holding sway over the one sided conversation for seemingly ever, and only cracking at the sound of heavy foot steps echoing in the distance. Azaka scratched the back of her head at the comment of being this unknown wizards employee but otherwise made no comment. Standing from atop the decorated walls of the Merchant Prince's villa illuminated by flickering torch light was a Chultan guard outfitted in dark blue scaly armor. He clearly squinted at the three disparate people infront of his post when realization struck and he nodded his head. "Of course. Give me a moment I'll have the door open for you." He turned away and disappeared from sight the light of his torch the only indicating sign for the three of them that he was still present. Some time passed (Perhaps more time than was necessary) before the sound of clicking locks was faintly heard by the Rogue followed by the abrupt opening of the front entrance. Motioning for the three explorers to come inside the Merchant Prince's guard quickly slammed shut the gate behind them and escorted them through the moonlit glade of the Prince's outdoor garden. 

"You can meet with the Madame if you wish but..." His bumpy face hardened into a shaded grimace against the flickering torch light "I wouldn't recommend it. She's sleeping right now and was having a fit earlier. Shaking, babbling, and expelling things. My Prince was most disturbed. What business brings you at this hour exactly?"

----------


## Nefarion Xid

Returned to his normal form, Darion just pushed over the package of reagents. For once, he told the truth. "Material components for spells. See that she gets them. Thanks. And tell her that the extremely handsome man with the sad eyes is leaving town for a while."

Exhausted with night's events, turned to leave the grounds without another word, and plodded back towards the group.

----------


## Tychris1

*Port Nyanzaru
Day 22*

Taking the bundle of rare and precious incense in hand the wizard prince's guard looked at it with a modicum of understanding (sniffing at it briefly as he handled it) and looked to the now unmasked Darion with shared energy. "I'll, uh, be sure to share the message. Have a safe night." He dubviously eyed the eclectic adventurers for a few moments more before quickly retreating into his master's inner sanctum and emerging again to man the gate once more. Faintly over the drifting crackling hot wind the sound of scraping swords echoed from the deeps of the Merchant Prince's estate. The only notes of danger the three explorers encountered that night as they slowly worked their way back to the Warehouse district. Back with the remaining heroes, the arbalest pirate felt her mind's depths plummeted briefly before being unceremoniously dumped, the entire sensation rocking her brain like a boat caught in storm, and them promptly thrust into its eye. Salida had gathered her things by this point, holding her breath, and closing her eyes as the mental intruder fixated on Srirak. Slamming against the Lizardfolk's alien mind the strange sensation found no purchase in the Shaman's mental fortitude and with the brief psychoactive tussle concluded the warehouse was once more mostly silent. The sound of stirring wings filled the air once more and the sardonic tattooed woman released her pent up anxiety in a short muttered stream of profanities. Quietly sliding a box into place Goring Almiraj shimmied her way on top of the cargo, pressed flat against the wood, and looked out over a window to confirm her suspicions that the coast was clear. United once more under one roof the gathered adventurers waited for daybreak with bated breath. Some did more comfortably than others; Salida and Azaka staring daggers into each other's eyes till they tired.

The roar of an injured dinosaur startled the sequestered survivors to awaken, the shrill honking noise even snapping Siward's groggy fugue, and signalled the sun's rise and the beginning of the business they needed to conduct. Leaving the warehouse quickly and gfathering their arms and armaments the party could see the _Brazen Pegasus_ in its natural state from the moment they let the surrounding area. The previously lackadaisical rew was sharp as a wit and cohesively working together to prepare the vessel for launch. Captain Ortimay Swift and Dark stood upon the boats namesake figurehead, pipe rumbling between teeth and fingers, and gazed out over the Bay of Chult with eyes like jade marbles. Her first mate unceremoniously and quietly instructed the party as to where they could deposit their supplies and where they could lseep during the time aboard the ship. mCaptai Ortiimay adjusted her hate periodically throughout the procedure, stopping briefly to snap off a joke in gnomish, and guffaw harshly at it before anyone could register it and return to her cap adjustments. Soon the captain seemed pleased, her pose locked and rooted in her raptor skin boots, and her hat tipped precisely at an angle that appeared nearly identical to the many variations she had tried prior. The ship's sails were filled with a powerful gust of wind that sent it rocketing forward from its stationary docked position. It was clearly foreign tot he world around them for it did not sizzle and burn like the intense heat wave that oppressed the other denizens of the harbor and it soon turned to a cooling balm as a wave of quickly displaced water soared over the side of the vessel and lightly sprayed all aboard. Curious eyes peering over the side would note that the ship deployed a set of smaller strange gnomish devices. They simultaneously emulated wings and oars that helped correct and propel the ship as it quickly left Port Nyanzaru to the distance. Finally free of Port Nyanzaru the Brazen Pegasus embarked out onto the Bay of Chult, the bright full sun now partially obscured with overcast, and leaving the wide ocean before them caged in a shimmering natural display of radiant bars. 

The sea ahead roils and churns, and waves crash over the bow of your ship, driven by saw-toothed hills rising from the heaving foam. Water streams off the rising crags like rivers crashing down a mountainside. At last the emerging island stops growing in size, although the sea around still tosses your ship like a drifting feather. Then a huge blast of steam erupts from the waves, and through the drifting, rainbow-crossed mist, you see an immense beak and a milky eye the size of a hogshead cask staring blindly in your direction. As the water calms, you also spot a dozen or more shark fins circling the ship. Captain Ortimay and the crew of the ship ceases their duties and seem to ease further into the body of the ship as the Gnomish Captain vaguely waves her hand to her clients like an enthused usher at an operatic performance. Slowly circling the ship the shelled leviathan let loose a bone trembling roar in Draconic that ripped reams of sea foam from the waters below and hurled it throughout the blistering hot air. 

*"TRIBUTE."*

*Spoiler: The Beast*
Show

----------


## PepperP.

Lyn waved at the great turtley beast cheerfully.

"Ahoy brother! A fine day to you!" She was quiet pleased to have a chance to show off her fluent Draconic.

"What might we be able to offer in tribute? Would you like some chocolate? Or perhaps a song from our lovely bard? ^_^"

----------


## Tychris1

*Bay of Chult
Day 22*

Thunder boomed rushing through the bones of every person aboard the _Brazen Pegasus_. Or so it would sound for those who could not see the massive Dragon Turtle's creaking jaw chatter in stiff laughter. Its single milky eye gazed blankly on the gleaming metal of the figurehead while its working socket focused solely on the Dragon Sorceress. At first, Lyndal had to continually circle the deck of the ship to maintain face-to-face contact with the creature, but eventually the leviathan creates an eddy that causes the sloop to revolve at a rate matching it's own motion. Locked in its glowing singular gaze Lyndal appeared like a fairy tale character bathed in moonlight, a vision only enhanced as the dragon snorted violently, and sent a brief jet of steaming hot air over the bow of the ship. It lightly scalded those exposed but to the Red Lady it felt like a gentle warming mist. 

*"DO NOT TEST ME CHILD,"* It's shell dipped low as the creature twisted in the churning water below, a crater of strange irridescent blues and greens exposed on its back from a missing piece of shell, and crammed full with strange glittering treasures *"YOUR BLOOD REEKS OF MY KIN AND FOR THAT I SHALL FORGIVE YOUR ERROR. ONCE. PRECIOUS RED SCALE, BRING ME TREASURE, AND PLACE IT IN A SACK FOR ALL TO SEE.*

----------


## Tychris1

*Mistcliff Mountains
Day 25*

Counting her coin and taking from her fellow party members, Lyndal hoisted the burgeoning bag of glittering prizes high above the air, and sent it careening towards the massive shelled creatures back. Each fist full of coins she placed in the bag only elicited one noise from the creature *"MORE!"*. Much of it spilled out into the ocean below during the flight path of its journey before the bag landed in the glittering wound on the turtle's shell. Rupturing against a broken sharp piece of bone the bag spilled its contents fully in a cascading stream of bouncing metal and golden noise. If this bothered the Dragon it made no sign of it. "What's your name, Grampy?" The young noblewoman inquired, a spark of proud red blood present in her eyes, and no small measure of equal draconic greed. He answers *"I am Aremag, little red scale."* and submerges without further talk, causing the ship to pitch and roll violently until the sea calms down. You all watch as the enormous disk of its shell swims down into the clear water of the bay until it disappears wholly in the lightless depths. Captain Ortimay becomes instantly chipper at Aremag's disappearance, proudly beaming at Lyndal, and giving her a thumbs up. Quickly setting back to work the crew is surprisingly joined by the parties very own nautical expert, Jack, and the smugglers welcome her help with open arms. The first night ends with drink and festivities for the crew, the excitement of an easy payday buzzing through inebriated mouths, and infecting even the clientele (Save Azaka who is perpetually sea sick and Salida whose joy comes from belittling the nauseous hunter). 

All save Darion. His nausea is not born of the sea, vexing the magical balms or cures of Secret, and rests entirely in the minds eye. Shadows twist and turn in the night sky, the sound of thunder cracking in the distance echoing faintly of an elderly crones cackle, and every groan of the ship or strange scratching sound in the night reminds him of the twisting claws of a Night Hag. His dreamscape fairs no better, a misty city street full of glittering gold that burns to the touch, melting away to reveal rotting flesh affixed with eyeballs staring deeply into him, and all the while a shadowy figure hunts him yet never fully catches up to him; Restless night turning to beleagured day. Finally at the end of the second day the party is face to face with their true challenge. 

The Mistcliff

A thousand-foot-high wall of volcanic rock stretching for well over 200 miles along Chult's west coast. There is no beach whatsoever, just immense, jagged rocks and plunging, crashing waves. High above the air, through the misty air that gives these imposing rocks their names small flying figures can be made out, and occasionally intersect to do battle. The First Mate of the crew unties a dingy for the party and rows them out to land as the crew rejoices, counts their coin, and make merry. The quiet, surly elderly man betrays none of their joy, displaying all the same mannerisms as the sea water that splashes unceremoniously against his salted beard, and once he is in position he carefully uses an oar to keep the small boat steady as the party disembarks and noisily swims and treads towards the mountains. A day of vigorous hiking passes, twisting and turning through the valleys and passageways in the shadows of the mountain, and screeching pteranodons and quetzalcoatluses replace the chirping song birds of Port Nyanzaru. Faintly over the sound of the morning wildlife violence, the sound of hooting and hollering drifts through the air, and is soon accompanied by a sweet aroma as the party continues their expedition on land. Passing through a cave and emerging onto a long path along the side of a mountain everyone save Siward, Secret, and Aleandrae notice a 10-foot-tall statue overgrown with vines depicting a stylized Chultan King wielding a yklwa and shield. A shrewdness of apes, five in total, surround the statue and seem to be partaking in some kind of red gooey treat. Kneeling before the statue is an elderly Chultan man, his dreaded hair long grown white, and his body covered in tattered rags and hodge podged clothing. The apes begin to hoot and holler at the parties approach, beating their chests aggressively, and climbing atop the statue as the man turns his head to face the party with a scowl. Reaching to the ground he grabs a hold of a long wooden staff with a stone wrapped with vines at the top of it marked with swirling labbrynthine runes similar to the wooden circular disk hanging around his neck. A holy symbol of Ubtao. 


"INTRUDERS!" He snorts, pushing himself up by the weight of his staff and taking a few steps away from his fruit littered shrine "Leave this place at once! Turn back where you came, or my god will smite you for your insolence!" His eyes bulge and tremble with each word, veins shaking uncontrollably with fury, and nostrils flaring as he gazes deeply into each explorer in turn.

----------


## TheDarkDM

Shaking the last of the seawater out of his fiery hair, Siward's attention was wholly on the route they'd taken up from the cliffs.  His head whipped around as the old man shouted his challenge, gazing admiringly at the ancient idol and its primate defenders before stepping forward.  He raised a hand to soothe the winged monkey on his shoulder before giving the elder a smile.

*"Peace elder.  It is your god's benediction that we seek.  A foul curse has overtaken the lands beyond this island, and the Oracle of Orolunga may be able to pierce the veil of shadows surrounding the curse's origins.  We wish to pass for the good of all."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Diplomacy: (1d20+3)[*8*]

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Stepping up beside Siward, Aleandrae examined the visage of the man before them. Thinking that perhaps was the time for a magical boost to their efforts, she began a magical song and around her there suddenly sounded a fanfare of greeting, vaguely reminiscent of the hooting apes. "What my friend says is true," Aleandrae said, smiling. "We come in peace, for what we intend would benefit your people as well."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Unearthly Chorus! And for my bonus action, I'd like this dude to make a charisma saving throw (DC 14).

----------


## Tychris1

*Mistcliff Mountains
Day 25*

Snarling at Siward the old priest's face twists to one of pure spite as Aleandrae casts her spell. Slamming the butt of his staff on the ground, the elder took a step forward, and instantly began to buckle and tremble in pain. "Witch! Defiler! You would speak of aiding my people! My people _disgust me_." This he directed to Azaka and Salida. "I will cleanse my land of your foul magic and arrange your bones in a maze your souls will never escape from!" His body began to twist and break, arms popping out of place, feet splaying, back bleeding and ripping as the clothes around him grew taut around his now massively increasing frame. His bared teeth slipped and fractured within his jaw as if an unseen force bludgeoned him repeatedly, his lower molars bending forward and sliding from his lower lip out into massive pronounced tusks. Hair grew all over his body as his feet turned to hooves and his eyes become solid black orbs of malice.

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show


Srirak
Apes
Every other Good Guy (tm) except Lyndal
The Old Man
Lyndal

----------


## Jade_Tarem

"Oh wow!" Secret blurted, eyes wide at the hideous transformation. "Dawnsister Agatha was right about drugs! Are you actually twenty-six?"

----------


## zabbarot

*Srirak*

The lizard priest drew his scimitar and readied his shield as the old man distorted into an uglier form. "His god has abandoned this land. He is being of no use to us." 

Srirak held his ground and waited for the apes to close in.

----------


## Tychris1

*Mistcliff Mountains
Day 25*

Sensing their masters disturbance the great apes go into a frenzy, prying off loose stones from the side of the mountain, and defacing parts of the ancient kings statue in search for pliable rocks. Gnashing and grinding their teeth the wild animals bloodlust only grows as Srirak takes a stalwart stand against the blasphemers of his homeland and readies a blade for the oncoming assault. But no rush of apes assaults him, and the great monkeys instead cling to their higher ground, moving around the rocky slope of the environ with all the ease that Jack displayed days prior moving throughout the _Brazen Pegasus_. A wave of rocks comes crashing down upon the explorers but the Wall of Faith interlock their shields to weather the impromptu missiles. Like the beating of a wardrum the stones bounce against magical and scavenged shield in tandem, peppering the air with shrapneled stone, and plummeting harmlessly (yet ominously) over the side of the path they treaded. All save one, thrown by a particularly bright simian, and utilizing the shield of the Raider Barbarian skips the weapon off the enchanted round shield and directly into the shoulder of Aleandrae like a pebble skipping across water. Abandoning their statue the apes make their move across the mountainside, moving to pelt their intruders from overhead, and drop upon the less armored of the party.

*Spoiler: Combat*
Show


Aleandrae takes 5 bludgeoning damage.

Everyone except Srirak and Lyndal is up.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Shrugging off the hail of loose stones, Siward stepped forward without fear.  Locking eyes with the slowly shifting abomination before him, he let out a roar that shook the mountains, lashing out with sword and shield even as his blade was enveloped by coruscating red flames.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Shield Bash to Prone: (1d20+5)[*20*]
Advantage: (1d20+5)[*21*]

Attack: (1d20+5)[*21*]
Advantage if Prone: (1d20+5)[*21*]

Damage: (1d8+5)[*6*]

Radiant Damage: (1d6+1)[*5*]

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"I just wanted to be friendly!" Aleandrae spared only a moment of protest before quickly casting a spell at her simian tormentors.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

DC 14 CON save or they take (3d8)[*17*] thunder damage!

----------


## Nefarion Xid

Darion kept pace with Siward, using him as a meaty shield until his target was within reach. He broke cover, vaulted the remaining distance, and lashed out with his dagger.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+6)[*16*] attack
(1d4+4)[*8*] damage
(2d6)[*8*] sneak attackin damage

----------


## Jade_Tarem

"I just wanted everyone to be friendly, but we can't seem to get on good terms with primates!" Secret put her distress into her spell, firing off a quartet of homing missiles of force at the insane... whatever he was.

----------


## Tychris1

*Mistcliff Mountains
Day 25*

Surging forward Darion and Siward plunge their blades into the rough scarred flesh of the twisted anthropomorphic white-furred pig, the priest relishing in the sensation of his own blood filling the air, and pressing himself deeper upon their blades to harshly breathe and spittle upon the two combatants. His masochistic delight was soon cut short however as a barrage of arcane missiles ripped through his arm and cut deep wounds that did not rapidly regenerate like the others and elicited a high pitched squeal of fear and pain. Holding a mottled hand over head to shield himself as a rain of debris came down, the sound of the mountain shattering ringed throughout the air, and echoed across the valley below. Creatures high and far above stirred at the noise. Stumbling over the corpse of a burnt and bolt skewered ape, the Chultan Priest began to froth at the mouth, and haphazardly thrashed his head in the barbarians direction. Long bloodied tusks found no mark against magical wood, preparations made in better times, and he used the opportunity to spit in the warriors face. Shuffling around the shield clumsily the warped man whipped around with both hands clenched on his maul delivering a crushing gut blow to Darion and squealing at the top of his lungs "SMITE!" A hail of arrows pincushioned the back of the raging bestial man though this deep in his battle lust he made no sign of noticing it.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Darion takes 14 bludgeoning damage

Lyndal and Srirak are up

----------


## PepperP.

"I can't see down here!" Lyn stood on her tip toes in an effort to get a clear shot at the beast-man before she clambered a short way up the wall and scooched back until her butt was secured against the stone.

"What do you think Rosie? Shall I fry some bacon?" The little monkey just screeched in response as the sorceress unleashed three gouts of searing hot flames from her fingertips.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Scorching Ray on BIG PIG
Ray 1
(1d20+5)[*15*]
Damage
(2d6)[*9*]
Ray 2
(1d20+5)[*9*]
Damage
(2d6)[*10*]
Ray 3
(1d20+5)[*17*]
Damage
(2d6)[*9*]

----------


## zabbarot

Srirak groaned frustration as the apes went up and began throwing rocks. "Stupid apes. Why not be fighting like reptiles?" He switched to draconic and spoke to Semuanya <Smite these apes.>

*Spoiler: dice*
Show


(1d12)[*6*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Mistcliff Mountains
Day 25*

Flesh burnt to a fine bacony crisp the twisted old man cried in pain as his clothes were scorched clean; The tiniest traces of a mans true voice of terror present warped within the chambers of a hogs high squeal. Lyndals fiery magic struck true and seemed to take the spunk out of the self-claimed priest. Already beleaguered the sight of another of their number crumpling to the life manipulating powers of Semuanya drove the Apes to a fit of fretful howling. The pigman roared unintelligibly to his primate companions. The injured Apes stopped their near retreat by the chest of their uninjured sharpeyed elder at the noise. He had struck a telling blow against the horned exploding woman and blood was in his eyes. Leaping off the side of the cliffs he was soon joined by the other apes in a feral tornado of bludgeoning limbs and thrashing heads that left the Bard a bloodied mess on the ground and rocked Siward off of his defensive stance.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Aleandrae takes 17 bludgeoning damage, Siward takes 3.

Siward, Darion, Jack, Aleandrae, and Secret are up.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

The bard's eyes flicked open. Why was she lying on the ground, and why did everything hurt so bad? Then he looked at the apes standing over her and knew. Anger welled up within her, but she resisted the urge to lash out and instead quickly stood and moved away from the creatures, casting a small spell of healing upon herself after she'd moved safely behind her allies.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Healing Word on self for (1d4+4)[*6*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Seeing the magical assault break over his porcine foe, Siward slapped his sword against his shield.

*"Do you see your folly, creature!?  We have witches on our side!"*

A laugh rumbled through the barbarian's body, only to choke off as he saw Aleandrae fall.  At once, his shield was flying out to strike the ape alongside him.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Shield Bash n' Slash the ape with full hp.

Shield Bash: (1d20+5)[*10*]
Advantage: (1d20+5)[*22*]

Attack: (1d20+5)[*7*]
Advantage?: (1d20+5)[*15*]

Damage: (1d8+5)[*12*]
Radiant Damage: (1d6+1)[*7*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Mistcliff Mountains
Day 25*

Follies were seen. Rounding the corner Salida drew her blade and slit the throat of the final Ape clinging to a wall, her blade clinking on the harsh stone, and then spewing sparks that turned to blood as she dragged the scimitar with both hands. Blade held aloft Goring Almiraj charged recklessly into the fray repeatedly stabbing the twisted man in the stomach, offering little more than a distraction as Darion reached behind his back, and flashed his trollskin handle. Burying the electrum blade deep in the false priests back the creature squealed in pain before looking around in an utter panic at the heap of dead apes and reverting into a full blown boar. Twisting bones and falling hands lead to the four legged beast scurrying away between Darion's legs, discarding its maul in the process, and fleeing down the mountain path at high speeds.

----------


## Tychris1

*Mistcliff Mountains
Day 25*

Fleeing from the party of heroes the hog was struck down by a series of magical darts and a well placed bolt of flame to the back of the head. Slamming face first into the stone below the creature skid along the pathway for a distance of its whole body length before brute survival instincts kicked in and adrenaline sent it springing to its hooves again. But Semuanya came for all and the Old Man was no exception once the shadow of death was upon him. The snapping of fangs filled the air and a low screech of a raptor pierced the hogs mind and wracked its body with a shriveling wave of energy. Slumping once more the hog seemed once and for all slain as its naked form began to rapidly transform back into the disheveled old man prior. Limping forward Aleandrae produced her flute and sat down beside the Old Man's lair to play a jaunty tune full of tempo changes and short pronounced notes. Rummaging about produced a handful of treasures, a sight sure to attract the wandering eye of greedier monsters still, and with the sound of shattering stone echoing through the mountains attention was almost unavoidable. A trio of pterafolk peaked down from their rocky  lair high above the land, examined the group from a distance, and just as quickly turned tail at the sight of all the corpses and blood. Finishing her song Aleandrae found the great statue to radiate divination magic, a fact that spurred forth her curiosity, and with spell in hand she further examined the carved stone. Though vines and lichen had claimed the statue it did nothing to diminish the work underneath and she found on closer inspection that the armed King was covered in what appeared to be a tattoo. Circling around she found what seemed to be a beginning to the carved markings which in context appeared to be a massive labyrinth covering his flesh. No slouch in working through difficult puzzles Aleandrae quickly ascertained a pathway through the labyrinth and felt a sudden rush of power pulse through her as the eyes of the statue faintly glowed for a split second. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Rummaging through the Old Man's lair you find:

A Maul made from a large stone with a maze etched on it and several vines lashed over a thick branch.
An empty corked vial made from an aarakocra's engraved wing bone (Worth 5 GP)
A gold nugget the size of a dwarf's fist (Worth 50 GP)
A rotting quiver containing 9 silvered arrows

Aleandrae gains the ability to cast the spell Find the Path as an action, no components required, by tracing the same path she glimpses on the statue with her finger. Once used this ability goes away.

----------


## Tychris1

*Orolunga
Day 27*

Leaving the magical statue of Ubtao behind them the intrepid explorers made quick yet sporadic work down the mountains and through the jungles. Frequently Azaka Stormfang would stop, tremors running through her body, sweating profusely, and expelling bodily fluids at the sight of such terrible heights. Salida merely laughed as Goring Almiraj held her hair back. Little else of importance happened along the way to the mystical shrine, though Azaka's nerves were steeled as cold iron once more when she reached solid ground, and with reinvigorated purpose cut a swathe through a mesh of thick creeping canopy and vegetation to part the way to the ancient mystical shrine.

A massive brick and stone ziggurat rises from the jungle. Two staircases angle up and across the front face, one from the right, the other from the left, to meet at a landing on the second level 30 feet above your heads. That layout repeats on the second level, and the third level, but with each successive layer adding less height than the one below it. The fourth level, 60 feet above the jungle floor, is an enclosed shrine or temple, its walls adorned with labyrinth symbols. 

The jungle encroaches right up to and onto this ancient structure. The first flights of steps are choked with creepers, tree roots, and flowering vines. It might have been surrounded by a city long ago, but the jungle is so dense that it would take hours of searching to find buried foundations and tumbled stones. The second level is a mess of crumbling stone and decaying ruins. The third level is enshrouded in a swarm of slithering snakes.

"That's unusual," Azaka noted as she placed her hands on her hips to survey the vast mysterious area "I don't see anything here."

*".... Are you blind, Crouching Tiger Puking Girl, or just so wracked with your own bile you can't see what's plain before you. There's a massive ziggurat right there!"* Salida cracked at her but provoked no whiplash from Azaka *"Enough games. Let us ascend."*

"I'm being serious. This place is guarded by ancient magics. When last I came I nearly fainted from trying to climb it as it seemed to scale for hundreds upon hundreds of feet. But the place looks barren, empty, and devoid of life."

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

A sharp intake of breath could be heard from Aleandrae as she left the shroud of the jungle and the immense structures appeared before her. "I could spend weeks - months here!" she said to Lyndal, sounding more excited than she had in quite some time. The archaeologist feasted her eyes on their discovery and she quickly pulled out a sheet of paper upon which she started scratching out some notes. "I wonder what the symbols mean. Azaka, Salida - anything you can tell us about this place?"

----------


## zabbarot

*Srirak*

The lizard man stared at the ruins before them hoping to see if they were an illusion, but honestly unsure how. He sighed aggressively.

"If Azaka says she is not seeing then I believe she is not seeing. There could be an illusion. But here is question, if you were doing such illusions would you be making it look easy or hard?"

----------


## Tychris1

*Orolunga
Day 27*

As Aleandrae went to work incanting and concentrating on her divination magic Salida stared at the ziggurat skeptically. Azaka scratched the back of her head, scanning up and down the pathways, and looked to Srirak with a level of baffled certainty. Goring Almiraj, clearly presented with magic greater than that which stumped her former chieftain Yakkas brain, decided to preoccupy her time with a rock, and smashed any beetles on the ground passing by where she plopped down. 

Well, mazes are a holy symbol of Ubtao. Theyre commonly left on many of the oldest buildings.

*Oldest chultan buildings, Wood Face. There were many other races that built cities in these lands. Some darker than others. Spellplague or war ruined them all one and the same. Good riddance.*

*Spoiler: Aleandrae*
Show


You ascertain that this Ziggurat was built by Chultans long ago but also by some other race far smaller than any youre used to excavating or studying with. It seems to function as some kind of an observatory or outlook, both over the forest itself, the arc of the sun in specific points, and with a vague gut estimate from the magical energies emanating from it perhaps an arcane one aswell.  


*Spoiler: Srirak*
Show


You forage 3 doses of a millipede with a mild depressant fluid for blood.

----------


## PepperP.

"But which is the real ziggurat? Snakes or no snakes?" Exasperated, the sorceress bent over to pick up a rock and threw it at the snakes as they slithered along the face of the pyramid.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Attack the ziggurat!
(1d20)[*19*]
(1d20)[*2*]


After a few tries, Lyn eventually manages to lob a rock far and hard enough to strike a snake dead. 

"They look real enough to me." She grimaced as the dead snake's body was consumed by it's fellows and even more snakes poured out from holes in the ziggurat.

"And venomous, I'm sure of it."

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Peace, Lyndal! Please!" Aleandrae nearly face-palmed. "I do not think we wish to antagonize those who may live here, particularly if we come seeking their aid." Without waiting for her friend to reply, Aleandrae strode forward to the base of the ziggurat (avoiding the snakes), and reached out to touch the stone.

----------


## Tychris1

*Orolunga
Day 27*

Approaching one of the walls of the ziggurat Aleandrae extends her hand to feel hard solid stone laid bare before her. She feels no inconsistency in the stonework, no secret latch, or handle, or passageway. Chipping away at the less dense areas of vegetation covering the wall reveals more of the labyrinthian pattern higher above but for all she can tell the Ziggurat seems real and true. At the urging of Srirak (And some additional prodding) Azaka begins to take several deep breathes and stretches vigorously until finally being cut short by Salida growling *"Just get on with it!"* Giving the shorter woman a hard stare Azaka growls before walking to the base of the right steps. Experimentally placing a foot on the first step, she seems utterly unimpeded, and with shaky resolve begins to take one step after the other. She ascends the steps in a relatively fast progression until she gets halfway up the first set of steps 

"This isn't too bad. You say there's vines here? I don't feel anything at all." Azaka says as she wobbles and looks around curiously "Actually, I don't feel _anything_ at all. I don't feel so-" Her hands began to fade as she turned to look towards Srirak, her whole body soon followed suit disappearing into thin air, and her last words tinged with shock and surprise. Salida gasped, placing her hands over her mouth, and her eyes went wide. Goring Almiraj picked her nose.

*"What. The. F***. I said she was full of hot air but..."*

Where once Azaka stood just beyond the steps of the ziggurat a strange creature one foot tall stood. Its skin and hair was black as midnight, with spindly limbs, and wild loose locks pushing out behind its strange pure white triceratops mask. In its hands it held an orange and purple orchid like a sword and seemed to imitate Siward's stance with his own blade. The air around it filled with a sweet aroma as it marched about excitedly and waved at any of the explorers who looked down at it.


*Spoiler: An example of the creature before you*
Show

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Having watched the debate around the reality of the ziggurat with some concern, Siward nearly leapt from his skin as Azaka faded from view.  Hand upon his sword, his eyes scanned the surrounding jungle, until they fell upon the white-masked creature.  Falling to one knee, he extended a hand.

*"Zounds, what witchcraft is this!?  Brave Azaka, are you behind that ivory mask?"*

----------


## zabbarot

*Srirak*

"_Skri'ess!_ Where has she gone?!" Srirak peered into the vines where she disappeared but kept some distance. He looked to the spirit, and ignoring Siward, dug through his pocket for the shiniest coin he had, a platinum piece from Thay.

He spoke to the small spirit in Chultan and offered it the coin. "_Hear me, spirit, I would ask of thee, find the lass who disappeared and deliver her to me_."

----------


## Tychris1

*Orolunga
Day 27*

Staring up at the massive red haired berzerker the small Chwinga reaches for its orchid with both hands and wields it like a mighty claymore against the brute. Playfully poking his finger with the blunt stem  it recoils briefly at Srirak's coin, but quickly approaches closer, and upon further examination takes the offered tribute and hoists it like a shield. A fresh vagrant wind blows from the south, rustling the surrounding locale, and disturbing loose objects and debris. A red parrots feather drifts on this warm wind, lilting through the air, and sashaying back and forth before ending its rocking motion atop the strange forest spirit. Fashioned like a flowing red cape upon its back the small triceratops masked creature raced off away from the two Buckler Bros and charged dead on towards the thick roots of the first steps of stairs "sword" held out in a lancing motion. Running up the steps the thorns and roots part before it and close immediately behind it. The crumbling stones of the second set of stairs offer no hinderance as it bounces from rock to rock, drifting like a feather on the wind, and using the stones as springboards for a backflip to the third set of steps. Stopped at the source of the comparable ocean of snakes before it, the small masked creature holds it's orchid "blade" up high and swings it down in a crashing manner whacking a snake upon the head. Hissing violently, the purple scaled serpent bared its bloody fangs at the elemental, puffing its body up to appear larger, and moving in to strike. Whipping around its back the small creature pulled off its cape, a matador in their prime, and baited the strike to the side where once it stood. Stroking the snake's flank with the feather the beast quickly becomes docile and soothed, calm enough to lay down on the ground, and in this motion the masked spirit followed suit. Facing the snake with its mask pointed opposing the Chwinga waited and held still until after a few moments the serpent crawled into the open mouth of the triceratops mask and disappeared into a space no snake its size could fit inside of. Snake now swallowed the spirit slithered up the steps like a snake, untrobuled by any of the other venomous serpents, and uncurled itself at the top beside the shrine looking down on the clearing below. Waving its purple and orange weapon enthusiastically the small spirit held aloft Srirak's coin triumphantly and disappeared into the shrine above.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Fascinated by Srirak's interaction with the creature, Siward rose to his feet and drew his sword.

*"Come friends, make haste!  Srirak's spirit-ken has granted us a path to rescue our companion!"*

The barbarian began the ascent, slowing just enough to stay alert for further trickery.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Aleandrae followed Siward as quickly as she might, drawing her own sword to be wary of threats they might encounter. She spared half a glance at the ziggurat as she went, wishing she had more time to study the markings.

----------


## zabbarot

"Move as the spirit, Bloody-beard. Be rushing with sword forward! Pierce reckless!"  Srirak drew his own sword and charged forward as the Chwinga had.

----------


## Nefarion Xid

Darion hits the snake on the head with the flower, tickles it with the feather, then lays down on the ground so it crawls into his mouth while praying that Mask gives him an aneurysm.

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Secret followed Darion's lead, though not without complaint. "This is gross. This is _so gross._"

What followed wasn't so much a 'bad trip' as an object lesson on why a dare that involved eating mystery reptiles at a haunted Ziggurat in the middle of a cursed jungle was quite possibly the worst time for Secret to cave into peer pressure. She felt pain, confusion, panic, and six emotions that only yaun-ti have words for. Emerging from a violent stupor suspended, or possibly just standing over a pile of rubble, she blinked bleary eyes and tried to collect herself. "What... why did I do that? That was _so stupid._ I can... I can fix this." Assuming a drunken prayer posture, she began a ten minute spellcasting. A direct translation from the Celestial tongue is never possible, but it went something like:

_(Celestial) "Oh radiant Dawn-Father, Morning Lord, Rose and Gold God, please forgive this, our lapse in judgement, and restore our bodies and minds. Mostly minds. My mind, Lyndal's, Darion's, Srirak's... and, uh, do your best with Siward? Forgive us our trespasses into the world of mind-altering substances and help us purify this land. Praise the sun."_

----------


## Tychris1

*Orolunga
Day 27*

Healed and hardy Siward, Srirak, Lyndal, and Aleandrae delve deeper into the Ziggurat itself as they stand beyond the churning mass of writhing serpents inches away. The shrin atop the Ziggurat is a simple, rectangular structure of brick. Aleandrae notes a series of peculiar texts; Runes or names or something more she's not sure of but it changes subtlely as she watches. She quickly turns away to focus on the open doorway leading into a barren, dusty room. Stepping past the threshold of the open doorway the nostrils of the two draconically linked adventurers, Lyndal and Srirak, note the aroma of incense seeping through the stonework itself. Once they have all walked through the room suddenly changes, or perhaps it never changed at all, and they only just began to notice all the things before them.

Hanging lamps illuminate the room, while incense burners fill it with exotic scents and curling smoke. Cushions and reed mats cover the floor, pots of blooming flowers line the plastered walls, and singing birds flit from plant to plant. An immense snake with iridescent scales rests on a heap of cushions opposite the doorway. It rises slowly to a height of five feet, staring directly into each of the fours eyes as it moves. Its face is remarkably humanlike, tender and maternal, and its tonge flicks before it speaks.

*"I am Sssaja N'baza. What do you seek in this ancient place? Ssspeak truly, for I hear your hearts!"*

----------


## zabbarot

Srirak bowed his head out of respect and did not make eye contact as he spoke. "We are seeking the death curse. I was having a vision of a sea of bones. They were chanting 'Ras Nsi'. I am thinking he is being part of this, but even if he is not, something steals the soul of the dead from their gods."

----------


## Tychris1

*Orolunga
Day 27*

Twisting around the pillows strewn around the lizardfolks feet, the great serpent sniffed suspiciously, and yet her eyes were fixated on places seemingly out of touch with reality. Through walls and twisting smoke onto places far away. *"Death Cursssse? Tell me of it,"* She inquired, and upon brief summation, she nodded her head and spoke *"I had feared them wherever I looked. Visssionsss of a dark time plague me. A time unlike that long ago."* She gestured forth with her tail as the wafting incense suddenly solidified into bright vibrant clouds. They painted a dripping watercolor field, bright, opalescent, and at its center a bright golden knightly figure with sword in hand. *"Barae. Ancient defendersss of Mezro. One bound by Oath and Immortality to Ubtao in aid of the land."


"Rasss Nsssi."*

She entwined away from the Semuanyan Devotee to inspect each other explorer in kind. The visage swirled, crumpled, and distorted in hue as the knightly figure was awash in a sea of red and darkness. *"Until he betrayed hisss oath and was banissshed from the city. Oathbreaker. Who lead a sssea of unholy foe to Mezro. But who felt defeat in the final hour."* She had finished inspecting Siward and Lyndal by the time the dark pastiche mellowed to a dull green and more natural fog *"Fleeing to the forgotten city of Omu. Banding with the Yuan-Ti. I have ssseen it true. They plot to end the world. Their ssscheme entwined with the darknesss of death."*

She returned to her original collection of pillows as she spoke, quickly whipping her tail at the smeared representation of an ancient cursed city, and banishing it from sight to clearly look upon all four. Her piercing eyes narrowed ever so slightly. *"You mussst kill Rasss Nsssi. Or watch Chult face a terror unssseen in over a century. Red-Throat. The Godsss will it."*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Until that moment, Aleandrae had been captivated. She knew the creature she gazed upon from descriptions seen in dusty tombs and gathered from the most outlandish of mystical stories. Never before had she come face to face with such an ancient creature possessing so much might and power. Never before had she been at a loss for words. Her heart leapt within her chest from a strange mix of joy, terror, and wonder as she feasted her eyes upon what few mortals had glimpsed. Though alien, she thought the snake-like entity beautiful and knelt in reverence as Saja released her.

Finally, she found her voice. "Great One," she said, her tone full of awe. Aleandrae lifted her eyes to gaze into the human-like face. "I beg you, tell us what we must know to defeat this foe. The location of this forgotten city you speak of for one. I would record it upon my map. And any additional guidance you would deign to grant us would be most useful."

----------


## Tychris1

*Orolunga
Day 27*

*"Omu can be found between the Peaksss of Flame and the Valley of Lossst Honor. Sssunken below the level of the sssurrounding jungle, it will be bessst to ssspot it from the air or high ground. Dark Godsss lurk within the city. You mussst guard your heartsss in trying to ssslay the Oathbreaker. Or risssk your very sssoul. Though the Oathbreaker forfeited God-given power he isss far from weak. Forcesss beyond my clairvoyance fray at the edge of sssuch portent. More than jussst Yuan-Ti."* She smiled warmly to the respectful Bard *A great Red Dragon holdsss sssway in the jungle below. Take care when treading near her territory."*

----------


## zabbarot

"_Dragons,_" Srirak hissed. "Dragons are always being part of such things."

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Maybe we can have Lyndal negotiate with it?" Aleandrae offered hopefully, though her heart sank. She'd heard tales of the ferocity and bloodlust that dragons often possessed.

----------


## PepperP.

"Of course!" Lyn smiled at the suggestion.

"I would be happy to speak with my sister red-scale." She slumped a tiny bit as some confidence left her.

"Let's just hope she's not the eat-first talk second sort of gal."

----------


## Tychris1

*Orolunga
Day 27*

Saja Nbaza nodded her head, scales shimmering with motes of red *Tzindelor isss ssstill young and curiousss of the world. Not unlike yourself,* She uncoiled her tail to dance through the air *If you are prepared to depart come forth, individually, ssso I may blesss you on your Journey to ssslay Rasss Nsssi.*

----------


## PepperP.

Pleased with the serpent's description of the red dragon and herself, Lyn stepped forward unafraid and knelt in front of the powerful being.

"It would be an honor to receive your blessing, Sssaja N'baza."

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"To gaze upon your majesty is enough, O great guardian," Aleandrae spoke. "But I will not turn down such a gift, as we will no doubt have need of it." The bard then did as Lyndal before her.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Standing in silence as the oracle revealed the scope of their task, Siward's chest swelled with bated breath.  However, it was not fear or trepidation that danced in his eyes, but a bright and burning joy.  To face so dauntless a foe would be a challenge worthy of song!  As his companions stepped forward, he followed.

*"I, Siward Alfson, gladly accept whatever blessings Chult may offer in our quest to free it from this darkness!  But oracle, a second need drew us to your door - our companion, Azaka of the tiger's mask, vanished into nothingness at the steps of this very temple.  Do you know what has befallen her?"*

----------


## Tychris1

*Orolunga
Day 27*

Gazing upon Siward, Saja Nbaza furrowed her brow remorsefully, and gazed into a drifting waft of smoke.

*Ah, yesss, Msss. Ssstormfang. Poor girl. I took pity on her but... none may return to my domain. Your friend will be found tomorrow unharmed. I pledge it to you Proud Nobleman. The ruined city of Orolunga lay in a place... removed from the world.*

----------


## zabbarot

"I will be happily taking any blessings you can be giving. We are up against much, and if we fail maybe no one else will be having chance to try. Maybe you have army to be sending? Swarms of biting, delicious snake ghosts?" 

Srirak stepped forward last, still not really ready to leave, if only for the weight of the task ahead. It seemed that there was no more information to gain, just a monster to defeat.

----------


## Tychris1

*Orolunga
Day 27*

Saja Nbaza scrunched her face at Sriraks comment on taste regarding snakes. She lowered her head to his chest and facing his heart with eyes forward she spoke a secret word. The Semuanyan acolyte felt his spirit stutter and move. An out of body experience processed surreally and in real time. His shunted spirit gazed at his soulless meat suit for a moment before realizing the reptilian before him was no longer his own but rather a hulking four legged one eyed form.

*No army, no. But I have an ally or two. I felt passst pain in you, Red Throat. May you mend your flesssh and ssspirit.*


*Darion, Jack, and Secret*

After playing a few hands of their game, Salida looked up to the Ziggurat with suspicion, and grumbled. *"It's been an hour or so,"* She said *"You think they're alright up there?"* Her hand began to scratch at the gnarled underbrush surrounding the game. Agitation fueling manic motion.

----------


## Jade_Tarem

"Probably? They're pretty strong. Do you want to check? Because I still don't have a better way to follow them."

----------


## Tychris1

*Orolunga
Day 27*

Nodding her head, Salida moved as quickly as she could to follow in Sriraks steps, and left her self at the edge of the snake pit. Cupping her hands together she shouted *HEY! ARE YOU GETTING MURDERED IN THERE? SCREAM ONCE FOR YES AND TWICE FOR NO.* She held her hand to her ear and shook her head glumly. *If the Odd Haired Oaf is chugging more snakes and going crazy scream three times!*

Still nothing. 

She scratched her head and chucked a rock up to the ziggurats peak as best she could before idly poking at the snake pit. A few minutes pass and she comes back down nursing her throat and her head. *Why did it have to be snakes. I guess its really deep on the inside? Ill get some wood for a fire assuming this takes a night.*

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

There was a rumble in Siward's chest at the talk of other worlds.  The barbarian was brave, none could deny, but he was not so foolish as to treat witchcraft with any less than the utmost respect.

*"So be it, proud Saja N'baza.  We shall encamp at the base of your ziggurat, and await the return of our companion.  For we shall doubtless need all our strength to topple this Ras Nsi from his effluent throne.  But one thing pains me, and that is the knowledge that we shall never again behold this place."*

----------


## Tychris1

*Orolunga
Day 27*

*Fair thee well, brave adventurer. You all will need the favor of fate indeed. Do not freely ssshare the knowledge of thisss place. Only the worthy may partake in my gift and curssse.* Saja Nbaza drifted as she spoke, her voice slowly quieting as she began to rest, and observed the heroes leave her abode. Leading them once more Siward stepped beyond the archway of the temple but immediately needed to stop to hold his hand out. The sun pierced directly into his eyes, leveled with the horizon, and clearly in the wrong spot from when he had entered. Any notion of having simply walked out the opposite side by accident was quashed however as the rest of the party followed suit too...

*Day 28*

The sun dawning over the horizon illuminated the world around them creating the optical illusion of the forest being swept in a sea. Great blue beautiful tulips had grown overnight throughout the entire field (A process Secret was privy to behold as she tranced and observed the morning sun), sweeping through great patches of greenery, and obfuscating much of the scattered stonework off of the ziggurats main construct. Laying in a particularly lumpy pile of the tulips was the comatose body of Azaka Stormfang lightly groaning and stirring. To the explorers atop Orolunga the snakes were gone, the rocks below solid, and a clear path extended through the plants and thorns. To the three camped beyond it however its layers of obtrusions seemed readily apparent.

----------


## PepperP.

"How beautiful the jungle appears in the fresh morning light." Lyndal made her way down the side of the ziggurat gracefully, unimpeded by thorns or snakes. She bent over to gather an armful of tulips to share with the others.

"Shall we head to Vorn? It's what Wakanga wanted, isn't it? Something about a Shield Guardian?"

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Aleandrae was overjoyed to see their long-suffering guide rejoin them, though she privately wondered why Azaka kept putting up with their antics.

The Bard perked up at the mention of the Shield Guardian. "Absolutely! I think that's a wonderful idea."

----------


## Tychris1

Shaking herself loose Azaka awoke with the demeanor of someone nursing the worst hangover in Faerun, quickly searched for her mask, and donned it as Salida cackled at the confused woman. Gathering your supplies you set forth in search of the Shield Guardian Vorn. Over the span of two days Aleandrae and Siward work together on a map to Orolunga, Siward's hands more used to sword than pen yet proficient nonetheless, and together they finish sketching a map the Nobleman believes to be of sufficient quality for his buyer. The extra set of hands is of particular reprieve for the cartographer as she expands on Gertrude's map in greater detail than ever before this month. A long swath of unmarked territory is plotted and detailed by the eager Tiefling as the rain beats hard upon her every other day before settling into a long and dripping downpour that lulls the explorers as they sleep and greets them instantly as they awake to the new day. So it goes into the last day when they would approach Vorn.

*Vorn
Day 33*

Rain and blistering temperature in equal measure assaults the party, a heat wave slowly sapping at the energy already depleted over days of marching, and with practiced weariness you take turns scything and working through the jungle. Thankfully as Aleandrae checks the map and the guides check physical markers to ensure proper direction the jungle gets progressively more forgiving, more pruned, and more unnaturally manicured as you approach the area where the Shield Guardian ostensibly resided. Breaching a line of trees you come upon an opening in the forest. Standing next to some rocks and ferns is an 8-foot-tall statue, humanoid in shape with bronze fists, iron joints, an adamantine breastplate, and an iron helm with slits for eyes. The rest of the statue is made of sculpted wood reinforced with bands and rivets of adamantine. Scattered around its feet are offerings of food, feathers, colored stones, and skulls. Aleandrae instantly identifies it as a Shield Guardian and presumably the one Wakanga desires. Goring Almiraj quickly runs to Vorn and prostrates herself before it, throwing what rations she possesses beneath its wood and adamantine boots between rushed prayers. To the north a small herd of Triceratops graze peacefully, the smallest but most scarred amongst them staring at the party suspiciously, and occasionally nudge younger more infantile members of their kin to the forest line where their nest and eggs reside.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Equal parts excited and trepidatious, Aleandrae took a few steps toward the statue until she was even with Goring Almiraj. She fished into her pack and withdrew the wizard's journal Wakanga had provided her with and turned to the page with the amulet sketch. "Goring Almiraj, does this picture look familiar?"

----------


## Tychris1

*Vorn
Day 33
10 Days of Rations Left
33 Days of Bug Repellent Left*

After wiping her running nose fervently the disoriented goblin woman looked up to Aleandrae with mild confusion. She was more used to eating books than reading them. Not that she would admit to eating books taken from her Goblin superiors dinner. Pulling her blood stained horned mask off to grant her full vision she proceeded to instinctively squint as she looked at the book before her eyes opened wide with recognition.  "Queen Grabstabs skull smasher! Hnnnn" She quickly fell away from the book, her hands scrabbling to cover her skull, and frantically reaching for her mask to put back on.  "No smash no smash!"

Stalking the perimeter of the "Holy Land" Azaka stopped periodically to check the ground for prints, the flora for disturbance, and the wind for strange smells as she slowly worked towards the scarred triceratops.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Elated by the goblin's revelation, Aleandrae turned to favor her companions with an avaricious smile. "Well, shall we?"

----------


## PepperP.

"Of course, we came all this way, might as well make the most of it." Lyndal grinned as she recognized the greedy glint in her friend's eyes.

----------


## zabbarot

"Shall what? You are wanting to steal from the goblin queen? How many goblins do you think you can be fighting? There are errands more bearing of fruit for us to be doing. I am not wanting any number of poorly made knives in my hide." Srirak was less impressed by this stereotypically human greed. He eyed Aleandre with curiosity. Maybe she was not human? He really wasn't sure.

----------


## Tychris1

*Vorn
Day 33*

As the members of Gertrudes Quest debated the pros and cons of seeking the amulet of control Azaka finally neared the most scarred of triceratops and let loose a soft rumbling noise from her throat. Then again. And again. Three of the triceratops turned to her now with wide warm eyes and she began to playfully pet their armored crests before mounting the small veteran. Salida snorted at the lizardmans worries *Im not worried about goblins. Its the ants those sweaty stacked up orange balls breed that worry me. Swarms of vicious little monsters tearing into you worse than spoiled children separated from their fat parents.* She shivered and scratched at her hand at the thought. Whether it was of the children or ants was unclear.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"I want to recover this beautiful construct for Wakanga." _And maybe use it to stomp on Jobal while we're at it,_ she added mentally. "But I suppose if we don't precisely know where the goblins are, we can hope to run into them unless one of our guides is willing to lead a scouting expedition?"

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Nodding in appreciation for Azaka's new friend, Siward eventually turned his attention to Goring Almiraj.  Kneeling down to better look the small goblin in the eye, he gestured to the jungle surrounding them.

*"Friend Almiraj, I have no desire to uncover old wounds.  But if you and your erstwhile compatriots were refugees from Queen Grabstab's demesne, surely you have found your way to her city before?  By what craft did you locate the moving city in the past?"*

----------


## Tychris1

*Vorn
Day 33*

After several minutes of visibly sounding out and working through Siwards sentence (Azakas playful tending of the Triceratops filling in the scenery) Goring Almiraj shook her head. "We no look for Yellyark after Yokka leave. We just follow after when still in tribe. But.... Yellyark leave lot of broken trees. Me see it fly once. She began to audibly whistle and move her fist through the air in an ascendant arc before smashing it against her waiting palm.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

In an act of karmic justice, it took several seconds of rapid blinking for Siward to process Goring Almiraj's response.

*"How exactly does Yellyark move, friend Almiraj?"*

----------


## Tychris1

*Vorn
Day 33*

The small goblin woman shrugged, her eyes betraying no more intelligence than the day they had met her, and she grumbled "Me not sure but when big honkers come or stinky bitey humans fight Queen Grabstab say we all leave tribe and then VWOOSH. Tribe go flying through air like...." She picked up a rock and threw it as far as her tiny hands could manage "Then we chase after and find Yellyark again.

----------


## zabbarot

Srirak spent a few minutes fussing with the copy of the map he had received from Aleandre. "Devil-woman, be looking." He pointed to the map. "We are being here about. We are having many threads to pull at, yes? Crab men in the basin, lost cities, dragon's treasure. We can be working these while keeping eyes and ears open for Yellyark. The death curse grows, we must be careful not to waste time."

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

The Bard peered over Srirak's shoulder at her own handiwork. "What you say makes sense, I suppose," she allowed, though the urge welled up within her to simply pick a direction and go (though she knew this to be unwise). "If we must head that way, then...dragon's treasure?"

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Slapping a hand against his thigh, Siward stood to his full height and gestured towards the horizon.

*"Then let us away to this lost dragon's treasure!  Surely, the gold shall be near as sweet as immortality in the great bard's pages!"*

----------


## Tychris1

*The Jungles of Chult
Day 33
10 Days of Rations Left
33 Days of Bug Repellent Left
*

Riding to the south on their newly requisitioned jungle friends the previous slog of the jungle is rendered a roughshod yet destructive trail of ease as the party hounds for the creatures Srirak detected. Atop the armored crest of a triceratops Darion and Srirak's keen eyes spot a band of Grung's hunting from the tree tops, nine of them sporting green vibrant skin, and one of them festooned in strange feathers and a head dress of carefully stained wood and carved wood. Their small lithe forms grip the tops of the jungles brances with disturbing preternatural grace, the sound of faint croaking and churring lilting through the air, and periodically overwhelmed by the sound of a grazing dinosaur skewered to death. Spotting the massive beasts in the distance, the red skinned Grung accelerates its churring noise, and begins to rapidly flee from the sight of such a thundering herd. Confused for a moment the remaining Grungs turn their heads to what their oddly colored kin had noticed and soon participate in the better part of valor alongside them.

----------


## Tychris1

*The Jungles of Chult
Day 33
10 Days of Rations Left
33 Days of Bug Repellent Left
*

Parting ways into seperate parties, Darion, Srirak, and Jack lead their shanghaied or otherwise compensated laborers further north into the jungle in search of the party that Srirak occasionally checked in on with the divine forces of the land. Silently, gracefully, they moved as a continuous unit through the jungle covering almost every height and angle possible. That is until they stumbled upon a suddenly disarming and stark sight. White powder and visible air filling the air. Perfectly. Stretching out from some point further in the jungle. Snow, as would be recognized by those foreign members of the party, and the sight of frozen water and hardened trees. Gripped in the tight hand of winter this small perfect globe of Chult. This sudden and drastic change in terrain elicits a *"What the fu-"* from Azaka that silences from Salida's slamming palm. Quickly taking cover the scouting party finds biting temperatures that rip through the flesh and bone of the warm weathered attired here. 

But not the Zhentarim group deeper within. 

Lead by three figures Srirak instantly recalls from being spurned by Grandfather Zitembe. Two stark Tethyrian women and a man all clad in studded leather armor though now further reinforced with heavy wrappings and furs. They somatically and in short harsh barks verbally instruct the inspection and thorough digging of the inner frigid sanctum. Occasionally, Darion spies with his weary eyes, a wriggling form is present underneath their heavy wraps. Sixteen less fortunately coated humans of muttled ethnicity (with some unfortunately confused Chultans aswell) awkwardly cludgeon through the process of working sifting through this strange white landscape. A half-plate armored man coated in heavy black robes stalks between them, stopping occasionally to place a hand on one of the chultans, and casting a spell upon them.

----------


## zabbarot

Srirak moved quickly and quietly back to where they had left the rest of the party to inform them of the news.

"Hurry! There is being no time for filthy ape sex! We have found winter! The ring maybe? Zhentarim soldiers and maybe hirelings. We are not knowing yet. Hurry!"

Srirak flails in the direction of where they saw the snow.

"We can be charging in on trihorns. Ambush!"

----------


## Tychris1

*Wintery Warscape*

Donning clothes, unsheathing pointy bits (of many varieties), and mounting their giant companions you all prepare for the coming violence. Charging forward like thunder made raw and manifest you tear through the jungle with the fury of wild fire. Birds caw and screech, the air itself trembling at the coming onslaught, and with a great concerted effort you shatter the stark magical divide between summer and winter. Sliding on the hard-packed icy ground below the triceratops are instantly disoriented and confused as the rush of hot air they bring with them is instantly rendered frigid and cold. Their confusion only breeds further calamity as they attempt to adjust to this alien and preposterous sight. Fortunately for the explorers, the Zhentarim party is equally as baffled by the sight of a small herd of triceratops being ridden like cavalry. The heavily armored and robed man fumbling for his heavy mace as the Tethyrian Trio closes their ranks instantaneously and instinctually. 

*Spoiler: COMBAAAAAAAT*
Show



First up is JACK. JACK ATTACK.

----------


## BladeofObliviom

Something about the Tethyran Trio unnerves Jack, and she almost instinctively picks them out as targets. The snow is oddly welcomed; though not exactly pleasant, it's a reprieve from the Chultan climate for an entirely different sort of awful. She lifts her crossbow and whips off a couple of shots at the one who looks most exposed.

*Spoiler: Dice!*
Show


hit: (1d20+5)[*9*]

dam: (1d6+3)[*5*]

hit: (1d20+5)[*19*]

dam: (1d6+3)[*8*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Wintery Warscape*


*"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!"* Goring Almiraj screams at the top of her lungs as she rocks and buckles on top of the stubborn and confused Triceratops, snow blanketing her bloodstained mask, and causing her to fire wildly with her bow. By fate or fortune however the winds of winter push the maligned arrow from an awry course into a complimentary shot with Jack as the two of them sink their marks. Bolt and crude arrow disappear from sight as they bury into the mass of heavy furs and wrappings the Tethyrians use to combat the hostile alien environment. *"AAAAAAAAHOh got one!"* She exclaims in overeager delight soon silenced by a hail storm of an entirely different sort. Yklwas fly free through the air, half of them clattering harmlessly against the Guide Triceratop's armored crest but a few manage to sink into numb cold flesh, disturbing the great Honker, and drawing a fresh stream of blood that steams in the cold frigid air. Stumbling along the snow the Chultan Hunters scatter and seperate, the white blanketed air disorganizing their shuffling motion, and causing two to bump against each other in an awkward fashion. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Goring strikes for 5 damage and the NPC Honker takes 15 damage.

Darion's Turn!

----------


## Nefarion Xid

*Spoiler: Firebolt vs SW dude*
Show

(1d20+3)[*21*] spell attack roll
(1d10)[*4*] fire damage


Triceratops surfing Indiana Jones, but with magic fire.

----------


## Tychris1

*Wintery Warscape*

Gracefully surfing along the back of the largest triceratops in the pack, Darion let loose a steaming beam, and filled the air before him with smoky tantalizing air as a whip crack of pure flame was let loose. Rending the air like a hot sweaty back from a wooden ships deck on a heat storming day the gout of flame erupted a patch of fur on the lead most heavily garbed woman. A roaring dismissal of winter's absolute domain on the immediate area however snuffed any chance of the heavy furs bursting further into flames. Raising his mace on high the armored man trudged forward, his free hand raised in a grasping manner towards Jack, and in Celestial he let loose a warrior's Kiya. Dark energy coalesced in the armored gauntlet of the man as his shuffling pace was quickly rendered to a mad dash when one misplaced foot lead to the man slipping and sliding forward several feat. Beam firing awry his warrior's decree is shattered into a grumbling profanity strewn effort to maintain balance on the long sheet of ice.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Srirak, Siward, Lyndal, and Aleandrae are up!

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Pulling out her shortbow, the tiefling bard eyed the distance to Jack's target and let fly an arrow of her own. *"Bring me closer, I want to hit them with my words!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Shortbow! (1d20+4)[*7*]
Damage: (1d6+2)[*4*]

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

Feeling the thrill of the battle from the back of the triceratops, the sorceress held out her hand and unleashed the fury of dragonfire from her fingertips.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Scorching Ray on the Robed Man
(1d20+6)[*11*]
damage
(2d6)[*10*]
(1d20+6)[*23*]
damage
(2d6)[*10*]
(1d20+6)[*7*]
damage
(2d6)[*6*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Wintery Warscape*

Sword raised on high Siward leaps off of the Triceratops in a dramatic fashion as it rears itself into a raging fit of war, Srirak's guiding hand gripping the trihorns nostril spike in the process, and forging a unified bond of scaly survival. Lyndal's screaming flaming dragon heads washed over the robed man, peeling away all of his dark cloth, and leaving him a steaming mess. Staggering in the melted slushy of a battlefield the sizzling spellcaster cries out in pain as an arrow pierces his throat and another rips through his knee cap causing him to thud against the ground. Azaka begins knocking another arrow just as a volley of bolts strikes her crewed triceratops. "Retreat! Spread and get to higher ground!" One of the Zhentarim guards shouts as he begins loading another bolt into his crossbow and running from the oncoming stampede. Spreading out and scattering the Zhentarim soldiers rush past the Tethyrian's and quickly abandon their slain cleric with little remorse or recognition. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Azaka puts down the armored cleric.

NPC Artillery-Tops tanks 29 damage.

Secret goes

----------


## Tychris1

*Wintery Warscape*

Muttering a prayer to Lathander, Secret quickly slapped the tail of the Trihorn she rode on, and shimmied her way down to use its massive body as cover against the hail of ranged projectiles. Salida pulled her bowstring back to continue the focused fire upon the injured Tethyrian woman but found her stable scaly perch disrupted as a bolt from a hidden crossbow shot out from amidst their clustered ranks. Piercing the eye of the scarred veteran Triceratops it instantly grew black and worrisome as the creatures injured form gave out and toppled in a ragged mountain of weary flesh. Azaka and Goring Almiraj plummeted to the ground, off put by their mounts untimely death, and Salida used the larger Chultan woman's falling prone body as a springboard to land safely on the hard snowy ground. As the two native woman faceplanted alongside their triceratops the other two screeched in distraught rage and charged forward with full gusto. Srirak's battle enraged mount suffered two more black putrescent bolts piercing its flesh, its telepathic communications quickly devolving into a punch drunk bleary sense of fight or flight with all wires crossed, and threw itself fully into the mass of retreating Zhentarim soldiers and mercenaries. The last triceratops, more properly aligned for an attack, and with a head unclouded by magic or bloodrushing fatigue lowered its horns and impaled a Chultan man through the chest, knocking him onto the ground in the process, and then slamming down on it with both front legs smattering itself (And its magical riders) in a spray of steaming hot blood. Sizzling red rain in a sea of white.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Sliding off the thundering lizard, Aleandrae sprinted a few strides toward the action and quickly called upon the mighty power of thunder to deafen her foes.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Thunder damage: (3d8)[*17*] to the jerks!

----------


## zabbarot

Brother Crocodile lunged off the back of the honker directly at the furthest Zhentarim guard, jaws wide. Srirak, meanwhile, clung to the honker's might crest and swung his scimitar down while biting at the closest of the Tethyrian Trio.

*Spoiler: Rolls and Such*
Show


Brother Crocodile
(1d20+4)[*12*]
(1d10+4)[*7*]

Srirak
Scimitar
(1d20+4)[*10*]
(1d6+6)[*10*]
Bite
(1d20+2)[*7*]
(1d6+4)[*7*]

----------


## PepperP.

Worried the women in white were healers of some kind, Lyn aimed two fiery orbs in their direction, hoping to heat things up.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Woman in white with the heart.
(1d20+6)[*15*]
damage
(3d8)[*14*]
woman in white east of her
(1d20+6)[*20*]
damage
(3d8)[*17*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Wintery Warscape*

The rain of fire and whipping force nearly caused the Tethyrian woman to fall on her back as she danced around the Semuanyan Shamans culling blade. Shaking herself clean of the snow embedded on her front Azaka quickly sprang to her feet and followed after the stumbling goblin. Two arrows pulled back at once she let fly them in deadly symmetry as another of the Chultans fell to the ground punctured. Further north the enthralled melee turned into a full on brawl. A short clattering of bolts filled the air, most aiming too high in an effort to avoid the melee, and the triceratops made clear its displeasure in shrill yet powerful honk. Heavy carved sticks and metal heads flung through the air in unified precision, the Zhentarim mercenaries acting to aid one another in their repeated assaults, and beat down the two shield bearing warriors in a hail of cludgeoning strikes. Atop his perch Darions attack upon the Tethyrian woman invoked a fevered and brutal reprisal. A heavy wooden weight nearly cracking into his nose instantly, only diverted at the last second by an arcane field of force, and soon accompanied by many more. One final blow from the centermost Zhentarim combined a strike with her adjacent companions that shattered through such magics and barreled into the sodden rogues chest. Off the side of the horny honker Brother Crocodile watched as the Zhentarim in his mouth flailed and uselessly beat his mace against the ground and crushing teeth. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Darion takes 8 bludgeoning damage
Srirak takes 8 bludgeoning damage (2 saves)
Siward takes 7 bludgeoning damage (already reduced)
Melee Trike takes 6 piercing damage

Secret is up

----------


## Tychris1

*En Medias Res*

Unleashing a volley of magical darts, Secret watched in dismay as the second of the mighty beasts fell, and soon all the women onboard felt the sudden and disruptive surging of their horned steed. Barreling forward, bluntly ignoring the bolt soaring into its meaty shoulder, and slamming its full nose atop the sole living woman amongst the trio. Snubbing her to the ground the triceratops roughly stampeded over her, only barely avoiding an utterly grisly end, and clearly left ragged by the experience. Seeing the better part of valor the Chultans present with the Zhentarim sling their weapons and begin to dash away in varying directions.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Woman gets megaslammed for 47 damage.

Jack kills one of the trio with two bolts, Goring firing at the fleeing Chultan mercenaries. Siward can take an attack of opportunity against them if he wishes.

Darion, Siward, Lyndal, Aleandrae, and Srirak are up!

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Drawing her blade and rushing forward, Aleandrae called out to Siward, "I am with you!" She quickly cast another spell at the small group of enemies off to the west and turned on the soldiers threatening her compatriot.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Shatter on the jerks in the NW. If they fail, they take (3d8)[*15*] thunder damage. DC is 14 con save.

----------


## PepperP.

A primal growl escaped Lyn's lips as she unleashed several scorching rays of flame from her fingertips.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Scorching Ray (3 Rays)
1 at injured woman in white
(1d20+6)[*20*]
damage
(2d6)[*8*]
1 at NW injured man
(1d20+6)[*8*]
damage
(2d6)[*4*]
1 at other NW injured man
(1d20+6)[*21*]
damage
(2d6)[*2*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Flanked by a pair of Zhentarim, the doughty barbarian unleashed an ululating war cry.  His shield lashed out at the warrior to his north, seeking to turn his less armored side into Siward's glowing sword.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Athletics vs Zhentarim: (1d20+6)[*20*]
Advantage: (1d20+6)[*19*]

Attack: (1d20+6)[*17*]
Advantage: (1d20+6)[*26*]

Damage: (1d8+6)[*11*]
Radiant Damage: (1d6+2)[*6*]

----------


## zabbarot

Gathering his focus, and still standing atop the fallen horned honker, Srirak called out to the great hunter Semuanya to fall upon these wounded apes.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

Puttin a voodoo on the two i marked with an X.

specifically Toll the Dead.
(1d12)[*10*](1d12)[*7*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Wintery Warscape*

Sword held aloft Siward's blade burned brilliantly with a blazing bloody blaring burst of godly wrath, cleaving the frigid air as easily as he did flesh, and rending the Zhentarim guard's armored symbol in twain with a brutal overhead cleave. Blood as red as the glow of his sword splattered over Brother Crocodiles eyes, shaking it from its frenzied stupor of chewing on the woman's charred remains, and clamping down on the grievously injured mans leg to twist it. Screaming in pain he smashes his club square against the scaled monsters face as his compatriot follows through, bludgeoning Siward's ribs, and trying to alleviate the pressure from the onslaught. Faced with an enormous honker on one side and a vicious river lord on the other the previously chewed Zhentarim tries to go for easier prey in the scaled Sorceress but only manages to hit air in his confusion. Amidst the steadily steaming remains of the deceased Triceratops the remaining guards pummeled Darion, hardened magical force shielding his sides as one hammer jabs his stomach, and the lone successful assailant quickly takes the opportunity of a distracted Darion to quickly scuttle away and limp to safety with his ranged brethren. Or at least, percieved safety as two arrows from Azaka skewer one of the crossbow wielding Zhents just as he pierces Aleandrae's fine armor.

*Spoiler: Damage*
Show


Brother croc and Darion take 5 damage
Siward takes 4 damage (Already reduced)
Aleandrae takes 7 damage

Secret's Turn

----------


## Tychris1

*Wintery Warscape*


Raising her hands to the sky Secret incanted a prayer most holy to the Morning Lord and watched as the snowy air parted for a flickering wave of divine flames to wash over the ground. Twinkling motes of light scattered around as the Tethyrian woman rolled out of the way, her gritted teeth leaked blood as she reached around the snow feverishly, and rolled over like a cat to stand drunkenly at her feet. Blade in hand she screamed in concert with the Trihorn's powerful honk and jammed her blade into its lower shoulder as it lanced her chest in twain with long hardened horns. Discarding the woman's body with a flick of its head the bleeding dinosaur stomped its way around the edge of the battlefield, encircling to where its fallen kin lay and moaned loudly in despair at the clear sight of its deceased eyes. Darion's magical shield held true in the face of many foes assaulting him, sparks of arcane energy flicking off in contrast to the floating snow in the air, and his body was enshrouded in the chaos of personal combat. The Zhentarim were wolves in leather, furiously striking then retreating wherever the beleagured Rogue wasn't facing in his efforts to whip it good, and as he lowered himself to dodge a wide club swing the lone surviving Tethyrian man took his shortsword and swung it overhead in a downward strike that pierced the studded leather on Darion's back. Blood gushed forth from the wound, a crimson river that steamed and mixed with the massive corpse of the Trihorn he slumped against, and in his fading moments he noted the Tethyrian man grabbing a hold of his collar. Holding the Rogue up with one hand the Zhentarim commander pointed the blade at Darion's throat and screeched

"DROP YOUR F***ING WEAPONS OR I SLIT HIS THROAT!"

*Spoiler*
Show

Darion takes 43 Damage, the last of the Tethyrian women dies, and Salida snipes a man through his mouth as he runs away in the distance.

Everyone (except Secret) is up! Darion needs to make a death saving throw before anyone who can feasibly heal him can act though.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"You're kidding, right? We've got _you_ at the disadvantage, moron!" Aleandrae flicked her wrist and cast a small, but important, spell of healing upon Darion.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Healing Word for (1d4+4)[*6*] points of healin' on Darion.

Also, attack with rapier vs the jerk in front of me: (1d20+4)[*6*]
Damage: (1d8+2)[*9*]

----------


## PepperP.

Lyn said nothing but her response to the ultimatum was fire and blood.

Scorching ray the dudes near Darion
One then if he falls, the other.
Attack 1
(1d20+6)[*11*]
Damage
(2d6)[*7*]
Attack 2
(1d20+6)[*22*]
Damage
(2d6)[*7*]
Attack 3
(1d20+6)[*11*]
Damage
(2d6)[*9*]

----------


## zabbarot

Srirak raised his shield and channeled Semuanya's might towards the ape with a hostage.

*Spoiler: action*
Show

 toll the dead on the two closest to Darion
(1d12)[*5*]
(1d12)[*6*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Confident in Darion's ability to wriggle out of his precarious situation, Siward continued to hammer the Zhentarim on his flank.  His shield lashed out at the one still-standing, while he stabbed down to impale the foe sandwiched between himself and their friend crocodile.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rage Stabbin': (1d20+6)[*10*]
Advantage: (1d20+6)[*20*]

Damage: (1d8+6)[*8*]
Radiant Damage: (1d6+2)[*4*]

Athletics vs. Bozo 2: (1d20+6)[*26*]
Advantage: (1d20+6)[*22*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Wintery Warscape*

Slamming his burning blade into the squirming man below him, Siward was met with a refreshing wave of red, and the cessation of movement as his eyes turned to greater glory and slammed the still living man beside him to the ground. Azaka and Goring soon joined in, running alongside the Raging Reaver, and with blades drawn began to cut and assault the fallen zhentarim. Deprived a meal, Brother Crocodiles fangs sunk once more into the partially chewed leg of the zhentarim guard he attacked earlier, the scream produced therein only dwarfed by the heavy thumping of his cudgel against the crocodile's skull, and the sound of Srirak being viciously assaulted in kind. His magic finding little purchase Srirak was thwomped to an inch of his life as Jack's point blank attempt at a killshot was rendered moot by a last second roll. The guard horribly burnt by Lyndal's magic retreated from Darion's ostensible corpse and the thrashing melee, discarding his weapon in the process, and prroducing his crossbow to take a firing line with his compatriot. Laying into Aleandrae he was rewarded a quick and painful death as hellfire rolled over the piercing bolt and turned the ground around him to slurry. Standing himself up against Siward, Goring Almiraj, and Azaka the Zhent Mercenary eyed the two hulking humans and decided to go for easier prey, smashing Goring's mask clean off her face with one solid blow, and sending her into an unmoving state against the snowy ground.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Goring is dropped

Srirak takes 19 damage
Brother Crocodile takes 7 damage
Aleandrae takes 7 damage

Secret is up.

----------


## Tychris1

*Wintery Warscape*

Surprised by the sudden groundbound assault of Jack's multi weapon attack the lone Tethyrian man rolled on his back and sprung to his feet in a bundle of exploding powder. Snowflakes scattered through the air at the rush of motion, Secret's own white cloak blending in with the realm before her as she descended opposite of Jack, and scurried to Srirak's side. Angling his blade at the pirate the Zhentarim Official slammed the shortsword deep into Jack's side before twisting around the fighter. "Well, I tried to be civil." He grunted as he swung his blade down for a finishing strike, clashing abruptly with skilled scimitar, and sparking just as the bright light of Lathander's healing washed over Srirak's broken form and closed many of his broken scales. Pressing in from the east the wall of scales, horns, and magically empowered blood continued to shred through the Zhent ranks.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Secret heals Srirak for 11 damage
Jack takes 30 damage and parries a second attack
The Trike deals 21 damage to a Zhentarim guard

Jack, Srirak, Siward, Darion, Aleandrae, and Lyndal may act.

----------


## PepperP.

"You call THAT civil!??" Lyn showed her outrage in the form of two firey orbs of flame.

Twin chromatic orb (fire) at first level.
At the boss lady
Orb 1
(1d20+6)[*18*]
Damage
(3d8)[*6*]
Orb 2
(1d20+6)[*24*]
Damage
(3d8)[*17*]

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Alarmed at the battle prowess of the enemy leader, Aleandrae threw a spell of shattering at the foe, hoping to end that threat.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Shatter for (3d8)[*11*] on the leader. DC 14 Con save for half damage.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

With the battle largely decided around him, Siward looked out across the battlefield.  Most of the Zhentarim were slain or fled, but the last of their officers had clearly dealt grievous wounds to his companions.  Heedless of the blade aimed at his back, he turned to charge the Zhent leader, a bloody war cry on his lips.

*"FOR TEMPUS!  VICTORY!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Attempting to trip the leader: (1d20+6)[*22*]
Advantage: (1d20+6)[*16*]

Follow-up Attack: (1d20+6)[*16*]
Advantage (Reckless Attack if necessary): (1d20+6)[*10*]

Damage: (1d8+6)[*12*]
Radiant Damage: (1d6+2)[*4*]

----------


## Tychris1

*The Jungles of Chult
Day 33
10 Days of Rations Left
33 Days of Bug Repellent Left*

In conjoined effort, Darion, Siward, and Srirak bludgeoned the last Tethyrian man to a senseless pulp, and left the man unconsciously sprawled against the snow below in a heap of white fur and specks of blood. As Brother Crocodiles teeth sunk deeper into the leg of a Zhentarim guard the better part of valor prevailed and they began to drop all of their weapons. "WE SURRENDER!" The woman being chewed alive screeched as the others vigorously nodded their head and held their hands in an open and clear pattern. "Please, Gods, have mercy on us." They fell to their knees as the farthest Zhentarim on the edge of the wintery sphere began a full blown sprint to escape. The Lone Triceratops, her blue and green body now blanketed in the viscera of fallen guards and fallen snow, meandered somberly over to the corpse of its dead mate, and began to honk and moan mournfully. Azaka moved  to tend to the sole gargantuan beast as Srirak tended to Goring Almiraj, a quick prayer to Semuanya stabilizing the bleeding goblin, and sparing her imminent death. Frozen winds howling and whipping, the collected adventurers took the reprieve to catch their breathes, and with several prisoners at their disposal decide on the course of action. Perhaps outside of the bitter freezing temperatures therein, given that even now their fingers began to turn blue, and their bodies sluggish and numb.

*Spoiler: Loot*
Show


40 Bolts
2 Shortswords
5 Light Crossbows
2 Vials of Wyvern Poison
100 Gold Pieces 
A golden nugget the size of a dwarf's fist (50 GP)
A crude map drawn on a scrap of tanned dinosaur carefully kept in a scrollcase with a route from Port Nyanzaru to the Heart of Ubtao (250 GP)
A large intricate Ruby (500 GP)

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

The Tiefling's eyes grew big as saucers when she saw the enormous ruby. With great difficulty, she tore herself away from it and her glorious reflection seen in its facets to ask Siward (quietly and out of earshot of the Zhentarim) what he wanted to do with their captives. "Not sure it'd be right to just finish them off here, but we can't have them following us or reporting on us either. There's enough heat in Port Nyanzaru as it is."

----------


## zabbarot

"So it is not being right to kill of humans? Grung must die though. I am not appreciating your inconsistencies, devil-woman." Srirak gripped his scimitar just a bit tighter. In a sudden strike he cut down the woman still struggling in Brother Crocodile's jaws. "This is mercy in Chult."

He turned and walked away from the cold with Brother Cocodile at his heals still dragging the body. They sat at the edge of the ice with Goring Almiraj watching the rest of the party, but washing their hands of the prisoners.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"My inconsistencies have nothing to do with it," Aleandrae groused at the lizardman. "If the grung slaver had been a human slaver, I'd have done the same thing."

And then Srirak finished off the woman. The bard flinched and looked sadly at the scene. "These are just mercenaries," she added quietly. Defensively. "It's different."

----------


## Tychris1

*The Jungles of Chult
Day 33*

Flinching at the sight of their companion sliced and gashed open the remaining conscious Zhents fled internally, their chattering teeth focused solely on muttered prayers, and their eyes shut in fear. The sole Blue Honker stomped meanderingly away from the frigid field at Azaka's behest, the Chultan huntress clinging tight to its wounded frame, and shaking her mask clean of snow as she ignored the Lizardfolk's brutality *"He's not wrong. They're dead without their guides."* she said passingly. The smaller archer looked to Aleandrae with a mixed face and Salida remarked *"It is different, but, does it really matter?"*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"At least they have a chance in the wild, no matter how small, rather than being summarily executed," the Bard argued back, though there was doubt in her words. "It may not make a difference for them, but it does for us."

----------


## BladeofObliviom

Jack grimaced, doing her best to staunch the bleeding from where the leader had shanked her. 

"Yeah, well, if anyone cares about my opinion, I say let Tymora decide. Maybe she's in a good mood. I'm certainly not."

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

Lyn gasped as Srirak cut down a hostage in cold blood and put her arm protectively around Aleandrae to comfort her.

"They're just mercenaries. What harm could it do us to let them return to Port Nyanzaru?"

----------


## Tychris1

*The Jungles of Chult
Day 33*

Having fully escaped the frigid sphere of winters grasp the party was once more lambasted with a wet and sizzling heat. Azaka steadily pulled bolts out of the lone triceratops, its grieving honks interrupted at times by painful outbursts, and the sound of the earth trembling before its movements. The sound of snapping wooden shafts popped randomly throughout the time, followed by her quickly tutting and whispering to the massive honker, and holding herself against its heaving bloodied side in a comforting motion. Salida for her part looked over the two conscious men and their now unconscious boss with mixed feelings. She sat with Srirak and Goring, pointedly ignoring the Goblin who supped with Srirak in a feverish fit of post-near death experience adrenaline, and tucked her legs close to her chest with wrapping arms. 

*Your D*** Chameleon is right. We should let the gods decide their fate, no? Were headed to an ancient cursed realm what Snake tongued cornerstone bully sellsword worth his salt will travel there for personal vendetta alone?* She curved the very ends of her lips at the thought *Why not fill them with disinformation and throw them off our trail some?*

Maybe they see Yellyark? On ground or in air, mmm?

Once Azaka had finished her basic care she slid her mask up over her thick hair and wiped herself clean of melted snow and stared at the stark divide between winter and Chults tropical realm. Glancing back at Lyndal she furrowed her brows sternly We should think of more than just ourselves. Our actions have consequences for others in the world. These people are greedy, amoral, and sink their fangs deeper into my home pumping venom with each passing day, Her face softened as she spoke of her homeland, nose twitching slightly as she covered her face with mask oncemore .... But it is still the right thing to do. Theyre people and they deserve a chance to change. To become better. They can learn to restrain themselves and live atleast decent lives. A second chance against their nature.

----------


## PepperP.

Lyndal nodded in agreement with Azaka's assessment. 

"You heard her! Tell us what you know of the Ring of Winter's whereabouts and we'll let you go! Easy!"

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Persuasion
(1d20+6)[*23*]

----------


## Tychris1

*The Jungles of Chult
Day 33*

Nodding their heads asynchronously the two conscious Zhents stumble over each others words as they rush to please the woman they just saw melt the face off one of their bosses.

We dont know that much.
Really, we swear.
Weve been following these snow patches for a while now. They just pop up through the jungle and the bosses... boss, well, he said our mark was making them. Leaving signs.
Talking to locals,
Watching the birds,
Its all going south. Somewhere. 
Thats all we know we really!

----------


## PepperP.

"Did he say who your mark was?" Lyn already knew but wished to suss out how much _they_ knew.

"Hmm..." She knelt down to lightly slap their boss awake.

"Nap time is over now..."

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Now we're getting somewhere." Aleandrae stepped over to Lyn's side, arms folded as she looked on. "I can make this one extra specially friendly if you wish."

----------


## Tychris1

*The Jungles of Chult
Day 33*

"Some kind of Harper ****." The other spat in disgust as he spoke and both chafed beneath the litigating gaze of their magically empowered captors. "An old geezer and his pet sword lizard. Something about Hamsters? Or Gerbils? Look we don't exactly get pamphlets on these things." The tension in their voices steadily escalated, tongues growing heavy and recalcitrant in speech as the two of them scratched the backs of their brains for information they couldn't muster. Lyndal's steady slapping slowly roused the wounded and burnt Tethyrian man, his head slowly stirring of his own volition instead of the Dragon Debutantes hand, eyes softly batting, and speech steadily slurring into a proper response.

"Ughhh... What now.. Oh." He looked up to Lyndal first with eyes sharp then softened at Aleandrae's curved face and hair blue as his eyes. A bittersweet smile etched across his face as he meekly groaned his attempt to sit up even slightly dignified. "Well mam, he glanced over to Lyndal, the previous questioning malice on his face smoothed over though not replaced with anything approaching the joy he expressed before "You were right. That wasn't very civil of me." He raised his hands up in defeat but quickly his left hand faltered and fell to the ground from his extensive burns and cuts "I can't complain much about a fine damsel ripping me away from my work for a roll in the snow, though, so with that said. What can I do for you? Theft? Information? Murder? I don't do kids as a rule but that's liable to change if the kids a d*** or a Grung or something. 

He turned his head to the two living subordinates staring wide eyed at their nonchalantly amicable leader and smiled "You two okay? Don't worry. Everything's fine. We'll get drinks at the Golden Horn before you know it."

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"That's better." Aleandrae put as much silk into her voice as she could as she addressed the one she'd ensorcelled. "Now, my dear friend, please tell me everything you know about your mission that your compatriots have left out or perhaps given incorrect information on." The Bard flashed the man a radiant smile.

----------


## Tychris1

*The Jungles of Chult
Day 33
*

"Lets see, our initial report told us Artus Cimber had landed in Port Nyanzaru a few weeks ago by himself but picked up some kind of sword wielding dinosaur by the time he left the city. The Harpers haven't got a stake on him, he's been out of their loop for decades now, and consequently getting contacts who have been in touch with him has been difficult. Your Lizard Friend over there saw how successful we were in trying to get a diviner to help out but even after I could wrangle some magic together it turned out that either he's got magic against detection or the ring's protecting him from such. Slippery Bards," The rugged Tethyrian Zhent spat on the ground before continuing "Payouts huge though. A mountain of gold and riches. We weren't the only group of troubleshooters to leave the city and I can only imagine more are accumulating or disseminating as the days pass on and the Black Network gets more invested. I extracted a confession out of a Terror Folk a week or so ago that Cimber was lurking through some ancient ruins on the east end of the island. Mostly around that flooded mess Mezro. What for I've no idea, it's been a devastated sh*thole since the Spellplague and the Flaming Fist have ripped up every scrap of treasure or vaguely violent instrument for crudely cludgeoning people in the name of Baldur's Gate with. Maybe he's got a fondness for watching those sweaty boys and girls work hard on their fitness and training regimes in that ancient ruin." He smiled crudely before coughing and straightening his face out. 

"Last thing we heard he was heading west on the back of some great huge beast and working his way down the River Soshenstar. We've been hitting any tribes, travelers, miners, and grave sites we can for clues on his whereabouts and it's honestly been pretty frustrating. The old man's a ghost and a vengeful one at that. Left a whole patrol of Zhentarim Mercenaries frozen solid a few days east from here. This ring is bad business friend and you don't want any part of it." He cracked his neck and winced before looking around sheepishly.

"So. We good to go?"

----------


## PepperP.

"Following the trail of a huge beast shouldn't be that hard..." Lyn frowned. These guys had just said they were having trouble tracking Cimber.

"Hmm..." She unconsciously voiced her confusion out loud.

"Oh well, you'd better go before our lizard friend decides to eat you." She glanced warily to where Srirak sat sulking.

----------


## Tychris1

*The Jungles of Chult
Day 35
8 Days of Rations Left
31 Days of Bug Repellent Left*

Sparing the trio of Zhentarim mercenaries to the lawless capricious fate of the jungles of Chult the crew of disparate adventurers lick their wounds and quickly scamper through the jungle. Blades drawn, flames fanned, and a keen lizards snout at the forefront they burn a path through pestering insects, creeping undergrowth, and the occasionally too bold predator that wanders close by the warriors of the Death Curse. Brother Crocodile's bloodlust for the scent and markers found in the snowy wintery warscape falters and shifts during the course of two days, the trail going cold several times, and picking up occasionally with the intervention of a personal touch by Srirak himself consulting the large river monster. Azaka's tenuous hold over the sole triceratops is tested at times throughout the ordeal, its immense frame hard to keep close by through the more narrow routes and pathways of the tight jungle trees the humanoid travelers take. At the end of the second day of travel, Srirak's shamanic ritual picks up on something peculiar, a large concentration of humanoids five miles northeast. Seventy of them tightly packed together.

----------


## PepperP.

Lyn looked to the reptilian curiously as he finished his ritual and _shared his information._

"Do they seem cold and shivery?"

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

As Darion reported the results of his scouting expedition, Siward readied himself for the battle that no doubt awaited.  Wiping down his sword with an oil cloth, he leveled the gleaming blade towards the trees.

*"If they have trusted their security to traps and totems, so much the better.  Darion, lead us through their outer defenses that we might get a clear look at what awaits us."*

----------


## Tychris1

*Yellyark
Day 35
8 Days of Rations Left
31 Days of Bug Repellent Left*

Following Darion's lead, the assembled explorers traverse the jungle with utmost haste. Sliding past the grizzly totems, markers, and warning signs sporadically placed around the jungle Goring Almiraj briefly notes a familiar head before quickly scampering to keep pace with her Lizardfolk Mentor. The first of the tripwires are clearly evident to everyone save Aleandrae and Siward but with a coordinated effort, the two are helped by the rest of their expedition and are able to amble along slowly without triggering any of the tripwires. Halfway through the procession of carefully avoiding such alarm systems however the voices of Goblins in the near distance change in tone, suddenly becoming far more feverish in nature, the cry of "Intruders!" ringing in Goblin through the air, and accentuated by the sound of barking clipped orders and scampering feet. The Goblins are on high alert!

----------


## zabbarot

"This is not being ideal... Gorging Almiraj, do we fight or would they be accepting visitors?" Srirak held his shield at the ready regardless, but reached out to touch Brother Crocodile's snout to calm him.

----------


## Tychris1

*Yellyark
Day 35
8 Days of Rations Left
31 Days of Bug Repellent Left*

Shivering behind the leg of her scaley teacher, Goring Almiraj shook her head in catatonic fear as the sounds of weaponry being drawn rang through the air, and seemed to not hear the lizardfolk's question at first. "Going to eat me... eat me... throw me in the cage..." She came to with an abrupt smack on the back of her head from an aggravated Salida, tumbling her black hair within her blood-splattered mask, and causing the unicorn-esque horn to bob violently. Looking back towards the towering Siward and Azaka the young goblin straightened herself out and her dark eyes beamed from behind her wooden facade. 

No... We too many to fight. Grabstab no risk Yellyark. Try talk-plead first, Srirak.

The sounds of shuffling and positioning ended as the goblin guards took their positions with bowstrings taut, shields propped, and blades rhythmically tapping against ceremonial armor. Waiting for some unseen signal or sign from behind their legion of wooden masks.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"I could shatter a bunch of them all at once," Aleandrae whispered. "But I don't like bows pointed at me."

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Weapons at the ready, Siward stepped forward from the tree line.  Eyeing the goblin battle line with a practices glower, he raised his voice in a clarion call.

*"Stand easy, forces of Yellyark!  We mean you no harm.  My companions and I have traveled a mighty distance seeking audience with your Queen Grabstab!  It would be a foolish mistake to turn aside our friendship."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Intimidation! (1d20+4)[*24*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Yellyark
Day 35
8 Days of Rations Left
31 Days of Bug Repellent Left*

Briefly quibbling amongst each other at the boisterous reavers claim for mutual communication the gathered goblin forces nearly broke rank as they eyed each other behind wooden masks. A swarm of small goblin children peeked their heads out curiously from the four reed huts that dotted the center of the goblin village, bereft of masks they had yet to earn or carve they were quickly silenced by their withered elders, and ineffectively corralled back into their domiciles away from the most interesting sight they had probably seen in their short young lives. A rather tall (At least by Goblin standards) warrior exited the hut closest to the party, carefully balanced on a mound of vines more diligently tended to than the rest of the already curated and pruned surroundings, and placed a single foot on a long wooden trunk that laid partially submerged in the ground below. 

*"Queen Grabstab see you, but only big heads! Send your Queen and close hands! None else!"* He shrilly barked, his words seemingly calming the goblin populace into a unified fighting force, and punctuated the treatise by hefting a makeshift cleaver onto his muscular scarred dark orange shoulder. A mask of a screeching bird of paradise ornamented his head, sharp feathers decorating the rim, and shiny decorative rocks sat in the eye sockets staring out at the world coldly. 

Far to the west of the village three canoes were pulled up to the bank of the stream, a single elderly goblin painting fierce war faces upon them and drinking casually from a jug. Sizeable hills surrounded the village, three in total measuring 8 feet high and 10 feet across at the base, and readily bristling with ants carving tunnels collecting food and pruning the surrounding vegetation in symbiotic relation with the goblins. A far larger hut sat aside from the village, freshly wafting aromas of meat, fish, succulent sweet fruit, and other perishable foods filtered from it. A great blazing fire crackled alongside it in a bonfire no longer tended to, quickly abandoned by its carers at the sight of roving adventurers, and mimicked the one down south beside several containers and a lashed-together bamboo cage containing a delirious Chultan man.

----------


## PepperP.

"Then I will go!" Lyn stepped forward, the decorations braided through her hair tinkling importantly.

"Come... close hands!" Lyn turned and gave Siward _a look_.

"It's time for a queen-to-queen parley."

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

The Bard was disappointed at not being chosen for the parley with the goblin...queen, but she was determined that her friend would succeed nonetheless. Pressing her own lucky coin into Lyndal's hand, the Tiefling whispered, "I'm going to lend you my lucky coin so that Tymora might favor you in this, and so help me if you can get us that control rod, I'll _owe_ you one."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Inspiration to Lyndal.

----------


## Tychris1

*Yellyark
Day 35
8 Days of Rations Left
31 Days of Bug Repellent Left*

Walking past the assembled Goblin throng, Jack, Siward, and Lyndal moved over the bundled woven jungle vines and branches like Giants in a children's playground. The soft sound of crunching bone underneath popped to life with infrequent spontaneity, mixed briefly with the squishing of mud, and the snapping of twigs all unseen beneath the thick green vegetation they tread upon. Stooping down low to part the veil that covered the entrance to the Queen's hut, Siward stepped into a dimly lit shambles. Fetishes and "loot" littered the squalid den of Goblin aristocratic splendor, broken swords, shattered skulls, and hanging talismans displaced the light that bled through holes in the hut's exterior like scattered ants crawling through the air. Two goblins stood at attention with wicked machetes at the ready, brightly colored masks of feral ants dripping with crudely depicted poison or blood decorated their faces, and heavy wooden shields as tall as them carved with jutting spikes rested partially submerged in the ground beside them. They were joined by the Bird Masked Goblin who interrupted their whispering to the Queen as the parties "diplomatic entourage" entered, nodding in reverence to Grabstab, and standing proudly with a rope looped around his neck bearing a key. Two more goblins, unmasked but still painted along their faces, stood slightly ahead of them in the center of the hut, and were engaged in some kind of argument. Tugging at each others hair, ears, and scraps of clothing they incessantly whined, snarled, and barked at each other in Goblin while habitually turning to the back of the hut where a totem served as an impromptu throne for a tattooed goblin wielding a scepter. Draped around her neck was a bronze and adamantine medallion with the word's "Vorn" etched upon it. She placed her face in one of her hands, irritated at the display, and hissed at the two Goblins as the collected foreigners finally fully settled themselves inside. They stopped their quibbling, one holding the others throat while they bite on a finger, and moved over to the side of the cramped hut before resuming their mutual annoyance in subtler but still evident displays of shenaniganry and prodding. 

*"What you want?"*

*Spoiler: Queen Grabstab*
Show

----------


## Lleban

So many days eating goodberries can drive even the strongest of wills mad. This is the fate that befell Atuar, who in a feat of uncharacteristic arrogance, impetuously sauntered into the jungle entering a weeks-long search for a man who knew the secrets of creating intelligent undead. Eventually, fatigue and the desire for food other than goodberies drove the druid to make a spot of tea. Unfortunately in his haste  he failed to perceive the subtle differences between the good leaves and the bad leaves. After that bad trip, he awoke within this accursed cage, forced to dance for these goblins. It was in the midst of one of these impromptu dances sessions, Atuar witnesses what appeared to be a least 2 strong adventurers entering the hut. While escaping on his own brings the risk of death, perhaps with new allies it might be possible, to escape with minimal injury. Atuar's eyes glow a crimson red waiting like a feline ready to ambush its prey.

----------


## PepperP.

"I, Queen Lyndal Fireheart have traveled across the jungle with my close-hands to barter for that!" Lyn stretched out her arm to point at the Vorn amulet the Gobliness was wearing around her neck.

"What do you say, shall we strike up a deal?"

(1d20+6)[*14*]
Inspiration
(1d6)[*3*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Yellyark
Day 35*

*"Fireheart...."* Queen Grabstab scratched at her nose as she laid her scepter to the side so as to free her other hand to palm the medallion *"You want skull cracker? Why? What you give, hmMMm?"* One of the Queen's children began to speak before being hissed silent by their Matron *"Give close hands?"* She began to chew on the medallion, eyeing the half elf with a mixed expression of respect and disdain, and began to sit sideways on her totemic seat of political power. 

Elsewhere in Yellyark ants began to congregate from the ground in small but noticeably swelling numbers towards the cage.

----------


## Lleban

It appeared as though the ants he'd been speaking to were on the move, he thought Atuar thought to himself, rubbing his hands in mischievous excitation Yes its all coming together.

----------


## PepperP.

"Both of them for *one* trinket? Hmmm..." Lyn appeared to be considering the offer.

"How about you can choose the one you would like to keep? One for one you know? These are quality close-hands. Look how big this one is!" She gestured at Siward's general girth expansively as she negotiated.

"And this one is also... good." Lyn grinned apologetically at Jack.

Diplomacy if needed
(1d20+6)[*7*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Yellyark
Day 35*

Grabstab's wrinkled tattooed face scrunched up in disgust as Lyndal tried to cut her deal in half. Conjuring forth a feral yet commanding rictus the Goblin Queen squinted her eyes to look over the dragonblooded noble, teeth on the edge of opening up a biting frenzy, and began to roll her fingers on the edge of her totem. 

*"Me take both hands and shinies or me grabstab you."* 

She lazily palmed her scepter, absentmindedly drumming it against the ground, and stared down Lyndal with a level of bravery unheard of in goblins. *"Fair deal. Good good. Take or die."*

----------


## PepperP.

"Two close-hands AND shinies?" Lyn looked positively scandalized.

"How about.... NO." 

Cast Mind Spike on Goblin Queen Wisdom DC 14
(3d8)[*15*]

----------


## Tychris1

*
Yellyark
Day 35*

Clutching her face as blood began to streak down from her nose, ruptured internal damage sent Queen Grabstab into a screaming fury, and all hell began to break loose. Cleavers drawn, spears pointed, and arrows knocked as the goblin hive began to burst in a chaotic swirl of barely coordinated action and feverish bloodlust. Pressed uncomfortably close to their weapons, the guards within the Queen's hut stepped forward to the 3 "delegates", and her children scrambled along the floor in a fit of self preservation.  

*Spoiler: Initiative/OOC*
Show


Lyndal/Siward/Srirak
Queen/Her Champion
Darion/Aleandrae
Ants
Jack
Gobbos
Atuar

There are 6 Goblins total in the Hut including Queen Grabstab. They're all bunched in with you, two of her guards, two of her children, and the goblin enforcer who first stepped out.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Scenting blood moments before it sprayed from the goblin queen's nose, Siward's mouth drew up in a gleeful smile.  Tearing his sword free of its scabbard, he brought it to bear in answer to Lyndal's attack, confident that Grabstab was both the greatest threat arrayed before them and also the linchpin of goblin resistance.

*"The rest of you need not die with your queen!  LAY DOWN YOUR ARMS!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Siward will enter a Rage and attack.

Attack: (1d20+6)[*24*]

Damage: (1d8+6)[*11*]
Radiant Damage: (1d6+2)[*4*]

----------


## PepperP.

"We just want the... skull cracker!" Lyn fumbled as she simultaneously tried to hit Grabstab and remember what the goblin queen had called it.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Quickened Scorching Ray @ 2nd Level
Ray 1
(1d20+6)[*26*]
Disadvantage
(1d20+6)[*8*]
Damage
(2d6)[*7*]
Ray 2
(1d20+6)[*21*]
Disadvantage
(1d20+6)[*15*]
Damage
(2d6)[*11*]
Ray 3
(1d20+6)[*16*]
Disadvantage
(1d20+6)[*16*]
Damage
(2d6)[*9*]
Acid Splash (Dex save 14)
Damage
(1d6)[*1*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Yellyark
Day 35*

Quickly grabbing her champion, Queen Grabstab hurled him onto Siward's thrusting downward blade, skewering through the side of the bulky Goblin's frame, and eliciting a howling yelp then a gurgling whimper as he fell back onto the totem for support. Rapidly shifting about to avoid the stream of fire rolling over her totem, Queen Grabstab ducked her head just as her champion began to recover, and watched as acid washed over his mask and began to melt at the wooden effigy of a magnificent bird. Deciding that discretion was the better part of valor Grabstab tucked and rolled her way through a scorched open hole in the back of the tent,  flipping herself over into a running start, and screaming at the top of her lungs as she broke out into a dead sprint *"Kill kill! Fly!"* and hopped over one of her subordinates as she cleared the perimeter of the inner village. Groggily shaking himself the Champion discarded his mask with a particularly rough snap of his head, brought his cleaver to bear, and swept it in a wide arc over Siward and Lyndal. His blade found nothing but air at the start but landed with a clean cut on the Draconic Sorceress as his whole body swiveled to keep pace with the metal. Stumbling after it he shoved an ant masked guard behind him with his shoulder and ran out the back where the Queen had departed and began to run perpendicular to his charge rapidly scrambling for something.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Lyndal takes 5 slashing damage from the Goblin Champion.  

Darion and Aleandrae go.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Hear me, goblin-worms!" Aleandrae shouted to the goblins as she strode forward, blade drawn. "Throw down weapons! Give up! Or get grabstabbed!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Intimidation? (1d20+5)[*8*]
Advangate:(1d20+5)[*21*]

Bonus action to give Brother Crocodile a bardic inspiration die.

All this AFTER Zab's post plz. kthxbai.

----------


## zabbarot

*Srirak*

The lizard priest raised his shield and borrowed a touch of Semuanya's primal roar to back Aleandrea's voice as he hopped on Brother Crocodile's back and charged towards the tents. Crocodile roared and thrashed through the underbrush on their way.

----------


## Nefarion Xid

Darion moves along with Aleandrae and readies an action to whip the first creature to move into range.

----------


## Tychris1

*Yellyark
Day 35*

Visibly shaken by the stomping hissing power of Semuanya made manifest by Brother Crocodile, Srirak's magics, and Aleandrae's theatrical panache the Goblins looked on the precipice of a rout. Suddenly the earth shifted beneath everyone's feet as hundreds upon hundreds of ants began to swarm out of the hills surrounding the goblin village. Piling out of their tunnels in rapidly congealing swarms they marched voraciously towards the nearest sources of food, many of them converging on the caged Chultan man nipping at his heels in the process, and a large patch of them washing over Aleandrae tearing through her clothing in the process. A crack of Darion's whip caused a clear patch to appear on the Tiefling Bard, the Rogue's hardened chord sending a spray of ants soaring through the air, and giving Aleandrae enough composure to flare out with infernal flames. Sulfur filled the air in overwhelming waves, roasting ants on an open hill smeared to ash with a passing wind, and etching the ground like the cartographer's very own maps.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Aleandrae takes 16 piercing damage from an Ant Swarm before the combined might of Darion and HELLFIRE destroys them outright.

Jack Attack Time.

----------


## Tychris1

*Yellyark
Day 35*

Shaken to the core the goblins began to panic and scatter. weaving past Jack's vigilant arbalest barrage, and running in every direction imaginable. Some of them made a break for the water, scrabbling for oars and paddles to mount the canoes roped off to the side, and pushing over each other to pile on first. Others beelined for the trees and a handful of the Queen's personal guards, her children, and those close enough on hand to remember began to rapidly hack and slash at a bush to the side of the village. Cleaving through the foliage with wild abandon their break neck desperation was rewarded by a single sound _TWANG_ followed by a loud _FWUMP_ as the entire village began to rapidly fold upon itself, a net of carefully managed vines, moss, and leaves lifting up into the air. Within the Queen's hut Lyndal, Siward, and Jack felt the ground lift out from underneath them before everything went dark and all gravity was lost to them momentarily. Then the crashing and banging began. Those outside the village watched as a bent tree sprung to an upright stance and launched Yellyark thousands of yards through the air and over the treeline whizzing away at breakneck speeds. Azaka and Salida stood with their mouths agape, nearly shocked out of the current reality, and merely looked down with a shared leveled gaze of concern as Goring Almiraj charged ahead shooting arrows. Azaka slapped the smaller Chultan woman on the back before following after the goblin warrior. Shooting down a goblin running from the throng, they took positions around Srirak with arrows knocked, and swept from side to side picking off what they could. 

*Somewhere in the Airs of Chult?
Day 35*

Tumbling through the air in darkness, the three members of the forward party felt totems crash against them, masks smash into them, and various scraps of vegetation blowing around them. Finally after what felt like an agonizing eternity proper gravity was restored and everyone slammed against solid surfaces with a deafening snapping of branches and the screeching of a flock of birds and honkers. Scattered, disoriented, Siward found himself splayed over the Queen's totemic throne, Jack was flung outside the hut, her legs shoved through a basket, and arms tangled around a section of the villages netting. Lyndal was nowhere in sight.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Atuar, Srirak, Jack, Lyndal, and Siward are up. Jack and Lyndal take 27 bludgeoning damage, Siward takes 6 (after accounting for resistance).

----------


## Lleban

Well, that was certainly unexpected, not the ants slowly crawling up his pants attempting to abscond with his legs, but the village actually going aloft. Those trees are certainly not meant to bend that way, and the people trapped inside would definitely need a healer. Fortunately, these goblins scattering to the winds probably won't mind a Chultan man waltzing out of his cage anytime soon.

With a plan in mind and a path in his heart, Atuar harnessed the power of his circle tp summon a manifestation of the cleansing wildfire. as a circle of vibrant orange flames surrounds the area immediately outside the cage, brightly radiating outward.
*"Spirit of the wildfire I beseech thee! Clear a path to tomorrow so the new growth can replenish Chult!"*

Once the spirit appears in the likeness of an immolated dryad, Atuar does his best to grasp the spirit's hand before disappearing in a flash of orange flight before reappearing 30 feet away from the cage 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Any creature within 10 feet of the fire spirits summoning must make a reflex save of 15 or higher or take (2d10)[*8*] fire damage

Each creature within 10 feet of the space that the spirit left must succeed on a Dexterity saving throw 15 DC or take [roll]1d6+2[/roll] fire damage

----------


## zabbarot

Srirak watched the chultan summon a fire elemental fight the goblins and decided to aid him. He called down the power of Semuanya to strike at the goblins as Brother Crocodile continued his growling charge. 

_"The enemy of my enemy is tomorrow's enemy. Yes?"_ He called out in chultan to the man summoning fire.

----------


## Tychris1

*Yellyark
Day 35*

The spirit crushing roar of Semuanya wracked the unfortunate pair of fleeing goblins chosen by Srirak. They clutched at their masks as blood began to leak from behind vine straps and in turn fell to their knees in writhing agony screaming garbled profanities in Goblin. Rushing to rejoin her guards, Queen Grabstab ripped a javelin out of the hands of a shaking goblin and brandished it high in the air. *"Don't run you idiots! Stand! Fight! WIN!"* She cried out in Goblin then hurled the javelin high through the air and piercing Srirak's side. Her Champion followed suit, chucking a javelin that found its home past Aleandrae's chewed on leather armor. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Srirak and Aleandrae take 7 Piercing Damage.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

With a grunt of pain, Aleandrae withdrew the javelin and threw it to the ground. She quickly cast a spell that she hoped would discourage the goblins and tried to then duck behind a boulder.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Castin' shatter. Damage: (3d8)[*15*] thunder damage for those who fail. DC is 14 Con save.

----------


## Nefarion Xid

Darion followed close behind Brother Crocodile and again waited to snap at anything that got close. (He attacks anything that moves adjacent to Crocodile)

----------


## Tychris1

*Yellyark
Day 35*

As a silent explosion of bone-breaking sound jellified the insides of Grabstab and her surrounding guards and children a chunk of Yellyark broke past the treeline scattering in various directions or took one of the three boats tied off to the river bank. Those goblins who yet remained began to rally behind their champion, many of them stumbling forward in a frenzy of blades and arrows, and one unfortunate goblin crumpled to the ground from a well placed whip crack to the groin. Arrows rained down on Srirak, crude cleavers found purchase through Brother Crocodiles hard scales, and Atuar was once more beset by a wave of ants and a particularly feisty goblin uninterested in the wild inaccurate swings her compatriots were throwing at the Fire Spirit. Flanking around the side to collapse upon the parties guides and Aleandrae, Azaka was tackled by two goblins, chucking one off of her, and then slicing the other one in half with her scimitar. Salida hissed in pain as a goblin ran up to shank her thigh, shoving the diminutive bandit away with her hand, and thrusting a dagger into his shoulder whilst Goring ambled over to fill in the gap for their rapidly condensing artillery line turned brawl.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Atuar takes 14 damage, Srirak takes 14 damage, and Brother Crocodile takes 12 damage.

Atuar and Srirak are a go.

----------


## Lleban

Atuar channeled the powers of nature to cause a titanic upgrowth of the plant matter entangling many of the nearby goblins. *"You got it, lizard brother! We need to assassinate the champion."*

Atuar then ordered the fire spirit to immolate one of the goblins in a gout of flame.

----------


## Tychris1

*Yellyark
Day 35*

Wrapped up in the treacherous fauna tended to by their elders the Goblins began to bite and gnaw at their entangling roots as one of their own became engulfed in wild flames. Raising his shield on high Srirak smacked it to produce a chilling hiss from beyond the grave that elicited puking black bile from the champion and his meat shield battle brother. From atop Brother Crocodile the two scaled warriors of Semuanya reached out in tandem biting down around the neck (And in Brother Croc's case the entire body of) the fortunate goblins who escaped the whipping cinder roots and ashen vines of Atuar's primal magic. Picking himself up from a staggered kneeling position the Champion sidestrafed between two other goblins and threw a fallen goblin's javelin through Darion's studded leather. Holding his heavy wooden shield to bear he tightened formation with his surviving kin as they ambled together shoulder to shoulder. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Darion takes 5 piercing damage. Srirak gains 3 Temporary Hit Points from Hungry Jaws. 

Aleandrae/Darion are up

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Determined to take out the last of the major threats, Aleandrae stepped out from behind her rock and let fly with an arrow at the goblin champion. As she stepped back into cover, she quickly cast a spell of healing upon herself.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Step out of cover and shoot at the champion: (1d20+4)[*10*]
Damage: (1d6+2)[*4*]

Step back behind the rock and Healing Word myself: (1d4+4)[*8*]

----------


## Nefarion Xid

Darion shuffles around and slaps some ants. (8+9 sneak attack damage)

----------


## Tychris1

*Yellyark
Day 35*

Aleandrae's stray arrow shot was caught by the champion's small wooden door of a shield though the avaricious bard was more concerned with her flesh rapidly reknitting itself at her spoken command. Darion's whip was well place in the now concerningly concentrated mass of ants converging on Atuar's flailing body but only so much damage could be dealt to a writhing horde of chittering mandibles and glistening exoskeletons by a skilled length of cowhide. Piling onto the Chultan Druid they found no purchase in his darting form and writhing limbs rapidly shaking off any attempt to hook or bite into his flesh with sincerity. A crashing wave of ants surged over Darion aswell but seemed intent on marching through the magical criminal before assaulting their true target. The Goblins ensnared in Atuar's entangling smoky roots ripped themselves free and scrambled away from the snaggling earth into a flanking position for one of their kin to slice into Atuar's wildfire spirit. Ever keen on bravery the archers continued peppering Srirak while retreating and decorated Goring Almiraj's shield with stray ammunition. Azaka hacked a goblin in half before rushing to the aid of Atuar. Salida shoved the Goblin in the face who sliced her knee but screamed as her dagger skipped off of their mask.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Srirak takes 10 Piercing Damage, Atuar's Wildfire Spirit takes 5 Slashing Damage.


*Somewhere in Chult?*

Stabilizing Lyndal with what vines, leaves, and herbs were on hand Jack and Siward carefully set the Red blooded noble woman in a hammock mostly preserved in the rolling chaos of Yellyark. Their medicinal duties now complete the Pirate and Regal Reaver set about the noble task of looting and pillaging the realm of Yellyark. Siward's blade hacked through a length of Goblin refuse, homesteads, and broken memorabilia finding naught but garbage and rubble save for a few things of particularly note. 4 Javelins, 2 fractured tiger eye pieces worth 10 gp each, a dagger with a dinosaur leather wrapped handle and a blade made of obsidian (worth 25 gp), and a very fine painted wooden war mask in the shape of a snarling hissing Queen Ant with 9 ruby fragments set inside it where the eyes and various scything sections of the mandibles would be (the stones are worth 10 gp each). Siward looked the mask over in his sea salt worn hands and remarked on its excellent craftsmanship and artistic angular designs figuring that to the right collector it would be worth a fair amount but coupled with the story of a flying crashing village and abandoned Shield Guardians it could be a hefty bounty all on its own. Jack for her part was mostly concerned with retrieving and moving through the tangled bowels of Yellyark where Siward could not easily reach, quickly climbing or rolling out to keep an eye on things, and resting atop the glacially unraveling ball of Yellyark she heard the unmistakable noises of Chultan predators. A series of low gutteral hissing noises, the scraping of talons against wood, and the shrill echoing honks of Ubtao's bloodthirsty guardians.

----------


## Lleban

The ants crawling all over Atuar, interfered with his focus, the searing pain from their venom nearly blinding him. Atuar focused all he could on firing 3 bright orange rays in the direction of the goblin champion. If he gets devoured at least he'd do something productive with his life.

----------


## Tychris1

*Yellyark
Day 35*

Atuar's rays of wildfire went awry as the ants caused his limbs to jerk about unexpectedly, only one of them staying on course, and seeing his impending fiery doom the Champion kicked one of his nearby shield brothers directly into the line of fire. Watching the injured goblin immolate horribly, he winced once more as Srirak continued slowly sapping the life from him, and threw a Javelin at Brother Croc that only managed to get stuck in thick divine scales. Scampering away from the western mess the Champion barked orders to flank and regroup as he closed the distance with Aleandrae whilst brandishing his heavy cleaver.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

_Hoping_ that she could simultaneously kill the ants tormenting the poor strange man while also not killing the man himself, Aleandrae ducked out from behind her hiding place and cast another spell. Then, seeking to put distance between herself and the goblin champion, she kept moving. "Don't worry friend, I've got you!" At least, she hoped the man was a friend.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Let's give a Bardic Inspiration Die to Atuar.

Also shatter on the ants (and Atuar :( ) for (3d8)[*12*] thunder damage. Con save DC 14 for half.

----------


## Nefarion Xid

Darion tries to help the stranger being eaten by ants, but just whips ineffectually near him.

----------


## Tychris1

*Yellyark
Day 35*

Aleandrae's mute explosion and Darion's quick lashing were not enough to stem the tide of ants, whose fury was redirected towards Aleandrae long enough for Azaka Stormfang to pull the chewed on Atuar to safety behind a nearby rock. "Hey, stranger, you're going to be okay. These are good people." She said to him softly as she knelt to ease him against the craggy surface of their cover and lifted her tiger mask long enough for him to see a scarred Chultan woman's face. Shrieking in a killer frenzy Salida gutted the goblin harassing her, twisting the knife in its guts once, then pulled the blade out with a crimson spraying flourish before throwing it directly into the face of the Champion flanking behind her. *"Filthy Goblin scum."* She growled as Goring watched in awkward hesitation before taking the fallen goblins javelin and scampering off to engage with one of her tribe. Taunting her as a traitor the Batiri warrior ducked beneath her javelin before scampering away to flee like the rest of his kin. But not before taking a series of potshots at their invaders. Ants swarmed over Aleandrae dragging her to the ground in their feeding frenzy while Brother Crocodile slumped to an unconscious stupor at the hail of arrows that barraged him and Srirak.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Srirak takes 3 Piercing damage, Brother Crocodile takes 12, and Aleandrae takes 16.

----------


## Lleban

Atuar was relieved to no have been rescued from the swarm's grip. Note to self, don't use animal friendship on insects. He to a second to regain his bearings as the goblin champion was felled, nonetheless, he responded to he rescuer. 

*"Thank you, madam, I'm a healer I need to inspect the field to be sure our allies are safe."*

As he left the rock he was horrified at the of one of his apparent rescuers being set upon by ants. He couldn't let a person fall to his mistake. Channeling the circle of wildfire, he healed the sorceress before pelting the swarm of ants with flame, while ordering his spirit to do the same.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Once again back among the world of the waking, Aleandrae stood up woozily and brushed some ants from her. Quickly casting a spell to bring her further back to health, she tried to put as much distance between her and the ants as possible.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Half movement to stand. Bonus Action to Healing Word myself: (1d4+4)[*5*]. Action to disengage. Move 15' away.

----------


## zabbarot

Srirak channeled Semuanya's boundless drive to survive to pull Brother Crocodile back from the doorstep while hurling that same divine will at the swarm of ants too single-minded to route with their masters.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Toll the Dead on the ant swarms
(1d8)[*6*]
(1d12)[*9*]
Healing Word on Brother Crocodile
(1d4+3)[*4*]

----------


## Nefarion Xid

Darion smacks the the largest group of goblins left with a burst of sleepy time tea, then cracks his whip menacingly as he advances on another pair. (19 HP put to sleep)

----------


## Tychris1

*Yellyark
Day 35*

THUMP THUMP. Two of the goblins slumped to the ground unconscious as Darion's flickering sparkling magic coaxed through their masks and ushered them abruptly to sleep. The remaining goblins fled as fast as their feet could carry them, abandoning their weapons in the canoes they boarded, and rapidly pushing them out to water. One goblin punctuated their departure by firing an arrow directly at Darion, racial slurs for the tall folk screeching in the air, and dropped prone into the canoe as a magical shield apparated into existence in the last second to send the arrow careening wildly out of place. The swarming ants, belligerent to the end, were devastated by scorching flames and grave-bound magic sounding off over them in a withering cacophony, and directed their wrath the only way they could. By overwhelming the nearest target in a wave of angry biting bodies. Crashing into Atuar's wildfire spirit the summoned elemental was nearly reduced to a guttering mote as the dregs of insectoid swarms took their dues.

*Spoiler: Combat*
Show


Atuar's Wildfire Spirit takes 16 damage. Darion is struck by an arrow but deflects it at the last moment with a Shield spell.


*Somewhere in Chult?*

Hastening in the face of danger, Siward and Jack quickly made for their unconscious allies body, and prepared themselves in the chaotic jumble once known as Yellyark. Siward easily hefted Lyndal to take cover but found most of his options either woefully small for his blustering biceps or too torn for adequate cover. Used to three dimensional problem solving, Jack looked to her usual bent neck angle to the viney crowsnests of the jungle, and found a bundle of vines adequately within reach. A single loosed bolt later a wad of vines came tumbling down enshrouding the three adventurers as they held fast to observe the situation, first sniffing the acrid aroma of dead meat, and then suddenly blinded with the sight of an immense fin. Such a sight was far from alien to the two warriors, salted and braved upon the sea, but so far inland it was a strange sight indeed, and only made more grotesque by the black feathery monstrous hulking creature lumbering attached beneath it. Long slashing claws with which to pluck a man whole, a long thin (Thin compared to the rest of its body perhaps) mouth filled with curved dagger-like teeth, and a scarred tail as long as a ship's oar and as thick as its mast. The onyx creature trudged through the scattered remains of Yellyark, slick sickly yellow eyes stirring side to side in predatory examination, and bloodied tongue expelling what scraps of flesh remained from its last prey as it flicked through the air with ravenous anticipation. Snorting a frothy mist of mucus and blood it lifted a downed tree branch as it began its search for prey.

*Spoiler: The Beast in Question*
Show

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Out of _immediate_ danger for the moment, Aleandrae took the next few moments to sprint over to where Queen Grabstab's body lay in attempt to retrieve the item they'd all come there for.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Double move to Queenie, and then grab the control necklace thingy.

----------


## Lleban

Atuar uses the ant's sudden attack on the fire spirit to blast them with more fire.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Hit em with a firebolt for 7 damage

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

As the scaled beast passed beneath them, Siward gave Jack an inquiring glance.  It was a monster, to be sure, but if it took what remained of their party unawares it might prove deadlier to them than to the two hidden warriors.

----------


## Tychris1

*Yellyark
Day 35*

Combining their efforts for a final rout the rogue, druid, and shaman watched as the swarm of ants finally succumbed to overwhelming brute force. Countless charred, withered, and crushed ant bodies lain strewn across the jungle floor littered liberally with goblin cadavers in various states of vivisection. It was quiet, at last, save for the buzzing ripping noise of Goblins put to sleep with Darion's backstreet magic. Azaka steadily caught her breath leaning against a protruding stone while Salida and Goring Almiraj tended to their wounds. Rejoining the fractured group with the adamantine amulet in tow, Aleandrae felt no particular magical power with it in her possession, but knew it to be what she was looking for with a quick reference of the wizard's carefully preserved journal. Without the proper knowledge of its use it was nothing more than a glorified improvised bludgeoning weapon. But now it was in _proper_ hands. The tall Chultan huntress looked to Atuar with no small measure of concern and doubt before she voiced her thoughts

*"What's your name, stranger?"* She put her weapons away but made no effort to take a relaxed stance.

*"Who gives a flying feathery oddly sexualized fiery f*ck who he is our f*cks went flying through the air to Gods know's where."* Salida cut in just as she slapped Goring Almiraj for pressing too hard into a wound. 

*"I'll honor a man who fought alongside me by at least remembering his name."* She coldly laid the matter to rest while the shorter Chultan woman scowled and shirked her head to the side. The lone Goblin of Yellyark, Goring Almiraj, sat upon a nearby stump, legs tucked in, and observed the devastation of her old home behind a wooden facade so thoroughly drenched in crimson life water to truly fit the moniker ascribed to her Goblin Heraldry. Silent as the grave.

*"We need to reconvene with them. They could be dead, or worse, shuffling their way back over here to eat us."*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

The bard busied herself with picking through the goblin queen's belongings, claiming her decorative masks and scepter. She walked over to the goblin member of their troupe and looked down at her. "So...does this make you queen? Do you want these masks and scepter?"

----------


## Lleban

*"The woman there is right, we have little time"* said Atuar as he began lightly stroking his prison beard.

Starting with a curt bow, he introduced himself, as he contorted his bruised body into the necessary components *"I am Atuar DeMbala, and I play many roles, sage, druid of the wildfire, lover of Chult, but today I'm a healer."*

As he strolled through the embrace of the healing spirit he added* "Anyone who has been grievously injured should embrace the healing spirit. Ideally, we can regain enough vitality to find your friends post haste."
*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Casting healing spirit

----------


## Tychris1

* Yellyark
Day 35*

Azaka nodded her head slowly as Atuar explained himself, but simply rested against the rock as he offered a fiery healing spirit, and left it for others to use... Others including Salida, the slick haired whip tongue skeptically regarding this Chultan Druid, and quickly melting away her suspicions as she touched the magical flames and felt her skin mend. *Atuar, yeah? Alright then. We can do running pleasantries.* She chirped in Chultan around the healing bonfire. 

At Aleandraes words Goring Almiraj wordlessly nodded her head and took the offered weapon and charms. She discarded her mask, adding it to the various loops of masks from past queens, and shirked it over her dinosaur scaled leather armor. Lightly patting the head of the former Queen Grabstabs scepter, the now bare faced goblin approached her unconscious kin, and squinted her beady black eyes. _WOHP WOHP_ The sleeping Goblins were suddenly rendered far more comatose. 

*Okay. Now me Queen. Queen... Goretoss.* She looked to Aleandrae with an incomplete toothy smile.

----------


## Tychris1

*In the Jungles of Chult
Day 35*

Steeling themselves for the trek to come the battered and disarrayed explorers quickly utilized the soothing flames of Chult before tracking the trail of Yellyark. Meanwhile, Siward and Jack held fast to their perch. Muscles tensed in aching anticipation as the lumbering creature swayed its tail over them precariously, stirring a great gust of wind threatening their cover, and nearly unseating themselves in the process. Brother Crocodile was left to lag behind the others in their feverish hunt, squat legs built for river running were ill fit for Flying Village Recovery, and even with Srirak stopping to check the pulse of Semuanya's domain time was of the essence. The great frilled monster leered down to where Siward, Jack, and Lyndal were holed up sniffing deeply while a single yellow wandering eye gazed over their obscured forms. Reaching down with a heavy claw it ripped out a chunk of the earth beside them, carrying off a substantial portion of Yellyark, and trundled its way out of the miasma of Goblin civilization. One heavy thump after another succeeded each other in an ever quieting chorus of savage might. Branches were increasingly rustled or broken, the wildlife heightened to the peaks of agitation, and a faint smell of upturned wet mud permeated the air as Atuar and Srirak (after many failures and second guesses) finally deduced the location of the fallen tribe of Yellyark. As Jack and Siward finished unentangling themselves from their cover, Lyndal's eyes slowly fluttered open, breaking off the crust of blood that caked neath her eyes, and through the scattered prism of sunlight unleashed by the obliterated canopy overhead witnessed her first vision of the waking world. Aleandrae stepping through the woods with company in store.

----------


## PepperP.

Lyn brought a shaking hand up to her blood crusted face and made a futile attempt to clear her eyes.

"Did we get it? Did we win...?" Her voice was hoarse and she began to cough as talking irritated her dry throat.

----------


## Lleban

As Atuar scanned the crowd, he instinctively began casting Good berry before even considering if these people are to be trusted. He handed the berries to the most injured among them before saying 

*"Take these berries, they'll go a good way to restoring your vitality. The only real tragedy here is how the magic has drained the berries of any flavor."*

It took Atuar a moment to process what the woman coughed out. Of course, they were after something, but what. 

*"So, awkward question, what exactly are you here for?"*

He once again stroked his prison beard before replying holding his hands up *" Since I have nothing to hide, so I'll tell you why I'm here. Deep within this jungle lies a witch doctor named Nanny Pupu. Rumor has it that they know how to create intelligent undead. I intend to determine the veracity of these rumors and destroy the witch doctor. I apologize, but as a druid of the wildfire, it's my duty to sweep Chult free of, old-growth."
*

----------


## PepperP.

Lyn looked at the stranger with bewilderment as she absently chewed on the goodberries.

"Huh? Who are you..." Feeling a little stronger after eating the berries, she filled her lungs with air and yelled with some alarm.

"Siward where are you??" Her cry dissolved into more coughing.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Yes, we won!" Aleandrae answered Lyndal. She was grinning from ear to ear, and lifted the prize to show her friend. "I'm glad you are all right! When the village...was flung through the air (that was weird, right?) I feared the worst!"

----------


## BladeofObliviom

"Can't say I'd like to repeat that experience." Jack muttered, mostly to herself. "Heights are fine, but I'm not a bird." She heard Lyndal cry out for Siward like a child and suppressed her annoyance. It was always about Siward with her, though Jack supposed she was too unconscious to appreciate the difference between a decent splint and the fumblings of a rugged pair of arms. Some small petty part of her still blamed the other woman for ignoring her contribution.

She wasn't sure what to make of the new guy yet. Seemed honest enough, but how'd he end up in a goblin cage? She'd have to keep an eye on him. She sidled up to Darion instead. "You holdin' up okay?", she whispered furtively. "How's things?"

----------


## Nefarion Xid

Darion whispered his reply, but never took his eyes off some object far beyond the treeline. "I've been mentally screaming for a while now and I'm not entirely sure what day it is. Once in a while I make jokes and lewd comments because the gods only gave me the three psychological defense mechanism and I'm out of alcohol. I try not to dream. The hag is there. I don't so much sleep as lie still for a while and think less. She's at the corner of my vision when I'm awake. Sometimes I think oblivion would be better and my balls haven't been dry for a single hour since we came here. Killing goblins cheers me up a little. You?"

----------


## PepperP.

"Aleandrae!" Lyn sat up at her friend's voice.

"I can't believe we got it!" She swiveled her head at Jack's voice.

"Jack! I'm so glad you're ok! I... I don't really remember much of what happened." She said weakly.

"Oh you were in the cage weren't you?" She blinked up at Atuar, finally recognizing the strange man.

"Thanks for the berries..." She trailed off and lay back down, still in pain and disoriented.

----------


## Lleban

*"Yes, I was in the goblin cage."* Atuar closed him eyes for a moment, straining to remember how exactly he did get imprisoned 

*"As I recall, one minute I was trying to discern the good leaves from the bad leaves, and the next I woke up ensnared in a cage. Clearly I was mistaken."*Atuar shrugged appearing fairly disappointed in himself.

*"Initially I planned to use your visit as cover for an epic escape, but alas that too went sideways fairly quickly."* Atuar leaned against a nearby before sheepishly asking

*"Does anybody here have a blade. This beard itches something fierce and the miracle of pyromancy is ill-equipped  to best it."*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"I have a dagger, but I wouldn't recommend trying to shave with a blade that long," Aleandrae pointed out, pulling her dagger half-way out of its sheath for emphasis. "You're welcome to it if you feel brave though."

----------


## BladeofObliviom

*Spoiler: Darion*
Show




> Darion whispered his reply, but never took his eyes off some object far beyond the treeline. "I've been mentally screaming for a while now and I'm not entirely sure what day it is. Once in a while I make jokes and lewd comments because the gods only gave me the three psychological defense mechanism and I'm out of alcohol. I try not to dream. The hag is there. I don't so much sleep as lie still for a while and think less. She's at the corner of my vision when I'm awake. Sometimes I think oblivion would be better and my balls haven't been dry for a single hour since we came here. Killing goblins cheers me up a little. You?"





Jack paused. _Right._ That was a thing that happened. "About as good as can be expected, all things considered. We'll...uh, we'll figure that out."




> "Jack! I'm so glad you're ok! I... I don't really remember much of what happened." She said weakly.


Exit stage left opportunity identified. "I'm completely fine! Nobody we care about died! I'm calling that a damned win!", she shouted in reply. "I wonder if there's anything worth fermenting around here. I think we all need a drink."

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Having emerged from his and Jack's impromptu blind to meet their approaching comrades, Lyndal's cry sent Siward whirling on his heel.  Atuar found himself lifted bodily into the air and set gently aside, to make room for the towering northman to kneel down.

*"I'm here Lyndal, be at peace.  It will take more than goblin trickery to drag me into the dark."*

Powerful arms wrapped around the sorceress's shoulders.

*"For a moment I thought we'd lost you."*

----------


## Lleban

Being abruptly shunted to the side by Siward was a relief for the druid, groups were not his specialty. He used this opportunity to put himself on the group's edge. Perhaps now was round two for finding the good leaves! With a patient's mind, he was soon able to identify what leaves where brew worthy. The fractal striations of the leaves veins, made it stick out like a sore thumb.

After half an hour he finds enough to make tea for 5 people.

*"Sirak, would you like some tea, it soothes the mind and in some ways "enhances" the vision. I find it quite good for long monotonous treks."*

Atuar turned to Darion to ask the lad *"Perhaps you'd also like some Darion."*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

After she'd made certain that the others were still among the living, Aleandrae's thoughts turned to their prize. She lifted the amulet to examine it and thought back to where they'd found the shield guardian itself. "Should I summon the shield guardian and make it come to us, or should we travel to it in case it attracts attention on the way?" she asked the others. "I vaguely recall that it was worshiped by more than just the goblins." She couldn't deny the urge she had to call upon the construct and send it crashing through the jungle. But she wasn't _that_ foolish. Usually.

----------


## PepperP.

"Oh..." Lyndal breathed a sigh of relief as Siward's arms encompassed her. 

"I think you might have, for a moment." She relaxed against him even as she heard the others talking in the background.

"I'll have some tea!" Her throat was still dry and raspy. She made another futile attempt to clear the dried blood from her eyes before she remembered who she was and blinked it out of existence with her magic.

"Oh, that's better." She sounded almost surprised.

"Should we call the guardian to us or go to it? We'll attract attention either way, I think."

----------


## Tychris1

*In the Jungles of Chult
Day 35*

As Jack collected the delectable fauna she would use for her victory batch Atuar, Darion, Lyndal, Srirak, and Salida settled in to imbibe the Druid's collected tea. *"Sure, why not,"* The Chultan woman shrugged and scratched the back of her head *"So you're hunting some sort of witch? We're looking for some cursed hidden city, Omu. Not really sure where it is except somewhere between a mountain and a valley. How hard can a city be to spot..."* She puckered her dark lips in thought as she took her first sips. Dark ponytail whipping behind her as she cocked her head up and gazed over the steadily darkening treeline horizon now blown open by unidentified flying villages. The effected explorers feel their vision grow slightly fuzzier, the edges of objects smudge by the finger of some careless mischievous fey, and the flesh beneath their skin warmed with a strange unseen power. A brief respite from the struggle of the jungle. 

Azaka looked the amulet over suspiciously, occasionally tilting her head to side eye the Tiefling as she explained her thoughts, and slowly unbound her mask *"It's only a day or so's travel from here. Though I don't think many things in the jungle will give it trouble. I'm more concerned with what we will say when tribes see us carting off their symbol of worship."* She remarked and elicited a spurt of approval from Queen Goretoss. *"Metal God swim? Me no think fit in boat down river...."* The orange skinned goblin quibbles.

----------


## Lleban

Atuar began cutting his beard with Aleandrae's blade, carefully expunging the singed overgrown hairs. 

*Given how plants grow, potentially very. The jungle is a ruthless landlord.*

Atuar added after swigging some tea 

*"Perhaps we should let the "Metal God" come to us. We'll need time to rest, and presumably you adventurers would want to loot what remains of Yellnark. Of course, afterward, I'd be willing to help you find this lost city if you help me."
*

----------


## PepperP.

Lyn settled back into Siward's arms with her tea.

"I am in favor of letting him come to us... but we should be prepared for whatever follows it to us as well."

----------


## Tychris1

*In the Jungles of Chult
Day 36*

As the evening sunset over Chult, the thickening clouds overhead began to disperse one by one, their deluge of warm life-giving water steadily declining to a sparse trickle, and releasing the faint light of the moon to bask over those fortunate souls preparing for the night. Their minds in agreement to await the arrival of the Shield Guardian Vorn watches were set, night time preparations were made, and the looting of Yellyark continued in steady earnest. The shrill cries of midnight birds and stalking dinosaurs filled the air carried by a stiff cool breeze. The rustling of leaves accompanied Jack's careful cultivation, her prototype brew fermenting as she slept, and hundreds of shining eyes watched intermittently through the dark foliage of the jungle. In the wide demesne of Yellyark the ground was surprisingly well tended to, much of the more invasive flora near the ground being cleared by hand or hatchet, and while ideal for Goblin sized navigation also made for decent enough accommodation in the wilds. Atuar's mind muddling tea lead to pleasant if irreverent dreams through the night. For once there was no cackling fiend in the corners of Darion's mind, no shadowed stalker in the darkest pits of the pysche craving for a drop of his blood, and the solitude of sleep was for now at long last a reprieve from the troubles of the world. Waking one by one the party settled in for Jack's finished grog, a strange unpleasant sensation that was only vaguely recognizable as alcohol, and served to mostly wash down the breakfast of choice for the morning. 

With the morning sun's arrival Queen Goretoss settled into the now righted totem the former Goblin Matriarch used as a throne, practicing her posture and mannerisms for some time, and eventually left to wander around the outskirts of their campsight and the discarded remains of Yellyark. Hours passed, Aleandrae's mental command to the supposedly wandering Shield Guardian still at work, and the sun began to now fully shine in all its radiant glory over the assembled party. Their diminutive friend returned with a big toothy smile on her face, having apparently found some of the survivors of Yellyark searching for their far flung home, and showing them her new tools of command. The normal ambient noises of jungle life were aggressively interrupted by an overwhelming droning noise, a powerful buzz that filled the ears, and grated at the mind. It was soon backed up by the sound of several small objects striking against a hard metal surface, tinking and plinking off in a percussive cacophony lacking all rhythm, and the droning only grew louder. Steadily it receded, instead replaced with a wet sickening crunching and thumping that grew louder and louder. Like heavy boots stomping through a rotten watermelon field discarded in the midsummer sun to fester and spoil. Crashing through the treeline a short ways from the campsite was an imposing figure standing head and shoulders over any of the explorers, single mindedly beelining straight towards Aleandrae, and parting the foliage of Chult with ease. Stopping directly before the Tiefling Bard was the instantly striking figure of the Shield Guardian, its bronze fists stained with a strange viscous fluid, iron joints greased with the crushed twisted mangled bodies of centipedes, dozens of stingers jammed into its iron helm particularly around the eyeslits, and a bisected black and yellow chitinous thorax was splattered against its adamantine breastplate slowly sliding its way down to the ground. It gazed down silently at Aleandrae, all of the previous animation from it gone, and resumed its statuesque position.

*Spoiler: Loot*
Show


7 Javelins
5 Spears
2 Shortbows
30 Arrows
2 Masks artfully carved worth 30 GP each
10 Gold Pieces
29 Silver Pieces
50 Copper Pieces

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

For her part, Aleandrae's face held the widest grin one had perhaps ever glimpsed upon her countenance, and when Vorn finally stopped before her, she let out an uncharacteristic squeal of delight. Quickly she went to work prestidigitating the guardian clean. "Isn't he the greatest thing you've ever laid eyes on?" she asked, not truly caring who was paying attention.

----------


## Tychris1

*In the Jungles of Chult
Day 36*

Aleandrae's magical maestro maid mopping meticulously made many meaty monstrous morsels melt off her Metal Man. It stood proudly adamantine chest polished to a shining buff that gloriously reflected the early afternoon sun in a gleaming twinkle. Queen Goretoss tugged on Srirak's hand, the scarred Goblin looking up at her mystical mentor with a twinkle in her dark eyes, and smiled *You have big bad-bad to fix. Thank you for not crushing my skull with Yakka and the others back at Man and Crocodile. But now that Queen Grabstab dead some-goblin need be Queen and make sure Yellyark no go away,* She turned her head to look towards Siward and Lyndal but kept speaking to her Lizardfolk friend *Me learn much from travels. Like sucking face when trapped and in danger! Laugh at stabby stabs, hit first, and solve things with fire!* Azaka scrunched her face at the last comment but the new Goblin Queen kept rambling and looking around *Me learn about maps and boats and waking up scared at night! Me be good strong Queen in new life!* As if on cue a small goblin (Compared to Goblins at least) head peeked from the foliage followed by an elderly one and then a few dozen more. Some wore masks, many were familiar, and they grumbled and mumbled to each other in the snippet nasally language of their kind. Queen Goretoss quickly scampered over to present herself to them using the scepter of her position as a walking stick. But before she could address them in her native tongue their quiet murmurings grew slightly louder and more pointed as they  looked upon their home and the towering visage of Vorn. 

"Why Metal God here?"
"They steal Metal God?"
"Filthy hands on Metal God!"
"They take our stuff!"
"My pots!"

They chattered in Goblin as Goretoss waved her hands to try and placate them *No! They no take Metal God! Metal God.... want to come here... Yes,* She looked back to Srirak for guidance, her face stretched searching for an answer, and her shoulders shrugging as she muddled through the socioreligious tribal politics needed for leadership *Tall Ones are... helpers of Metal God. Yes. Help Metal God. Metal God want to go... to... God Place. Yes. Place where all Gods go. Why we no see Gods. Metal God tired of Chult and staying with us meaties. But before Metal God leave Metal God go and visit all tribes who pay tribute for last time and bless them. Yeah, yeah, yup, that. So Helpers taking Yellyark last tribute and we say goodbye to Metal God! Goodbye Metal God!* She turned back to wave enthusiastically at the towering visage of Vorn, the goblins behind her still not entirely convinced, and some of the juvenile and elderly members of Yellyark began to wave or prostrate before the Shield Guardian.

----------


## Lleban

*"Woah that's...certainly impressive."*

Being an expert in neither goblin politics nor metallic constructs Atuar decided to slowly make his way to the back of the group while swinging Jack's grog. Mbala can't be too far south from here.

----------


## TheDarkDM

Fighting against proud tears, Siward approached the new goblin queen.  Kneeling down to stare into her newly-unmasked eyes, he unslung his old shield from his back.

*"You have been a boon companion to us in this hostile land, Queen Goretoss.  We have laughed together and shed blood together.  It would honor me if you would accept this shield, that you might safeguard your people against all danger."*

He gently laid the round shield on the ground at Goretoss's feet, his eyes filled with quiet intensity that burned in the twilight.

----------


## zabbarot

Srirak spoke to the newly christened Goretoss in Chultan. "You have grown much. I hope our peoples can be friends. If you run into Blacktooth tribe, draw this symbol," he scratched Semuanya's hatching egg into the dirt, "and tell them Srirak marks you as friend. We still have much work to do, stopping the hungry death. We may still need your help yet once we find the cause. There could be a fight. Maybe a war." He nodded grimly. "If you are able we will call on you."

----------


## PepperP.

Lyndal smiled, amused by the Goblin's assessment of her "lessons".

"Queen Goretoss, may your reign be filled with shinies and many big-hands!" She ceremoniously handed her goblin friend over a small silver snuff box with the word "Dreams" engraved on the top. Inside was a small sharp dagger.

"A Queen's gotta protect herself too, you know?" She added under her breath before she backed away from the new monarch.

----------


## Tychris1

* In the Jungles of Chult
Day 41*

Queen Goretoss accepted Siward's shield with pride, taking it in one hand as her other planted the staff in the ground, and showed it off to the gathered goblins who looked on with rapt attention. She marveled at its fine craftsmanship, wood hewn and carved in a land none of her ancestors had ever been to, and sculpted to such a size that in her vertically deficient grip resembled more of a heavy or even tower shield for the Queen. Clenching her weathered calloused meringue fingers together into a fist she rapped it against the shield three times, in echo of the Zealot's prior mannerism with it, and raised it high to the delighted squees and barks of her clustered kin. Smiling at Srirak she followed his instructions intently, drawing the symbol in a slightly delayed step by step motion, and nodded her head as she committed it to memory *"Friends forever,"* She replied in Chultan *"You call and Yellyark come flying in. Promise."* But it was upon receiving Lyndal's final gift that the Queen's countenance broke and she began to snivel, tear, and wrench her face as she took the proffered box with both hands. Nose running freely she held the box out in front of her (and from the manner in which she oriented the words to look at them it was apparent she couldn't read) and opened it taking the dagger within for a few practice cuts through the air. *"I'm gonna.... sniffstab.... so many people with this."* She muttered out in between haggard breathes. 

As the survivors of Yellyark began the tedious task of unpacking and correcting their village the adventurers prepared their expedition to the ghost village of Mbala. Moving with great haste through the relatively uninfested portions of Chult's lush but dangerous verdant environs the newly reconfigured party blazed through vines, undergrowth, and tangling flora. Over the course of five days the explorers went through progressively damper earth as the sky continuously pelted rain down and the Aldani Basin grew ever closer. Their only companion of note is a lumbering lonesome Stegosaurus, the elderly Knife-Back Honker withered by time and elements in equal measure, and curiously followed the strange conglomerate of two legged oddities as it literally chewed the scenery. On the morning of their fifth day traveling they came upon the sight of their intended wrath if Aleandrae's carefully reconstructed map would be believed. 

A 1,800-foot-high plateau with sheer cliffs rises above heaps of boulders as large as ships. A narrow path is cut into the cliff face and seems to climb all the way to the top. The plateau's sheer cliffs seem scaleable, though only to those with sufficient rope, and the skill or strength to overcome such a hurdle. The narrowly cut path begins on the northern side of the plateau where the gathered heroes have made contact with. Apparent to those with keen eyes, Srirak and Darion, the path winds throughout the plateau with various switchbacks, twisting and rising for roughly 3 miles travel littered with tumbled boulders and tangling roots in various places.

----------


## Lleban

Despite his last name Atuar had never actually been to Mbala. This was the land of his lineage, one he'd read about but never truly seen until now. Truly the placement of the village atop the cliffs was a stoke of master planning. Perhaps one day this area could serve as a fine location for a proper community once the veil of undeath is lifted from the land.

Atuar walked up and asked Siward. *"How safe do you think the path is."*

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Staring up towards the storm clouds in a moment of meditative joy, it took a moment for Siward to turn his eyes back to the earth.  Wiping the damp from his beard, he traced the path with his finger.

*"Safe enough on its own, provided we do not stumble across rotten stone.  But there are ambush point innumerable."*

Readying his shield, Siward reached into his pack.

*"When we ascend, we should use the golem as our anchor.  Tie lifelines around each other, and have it bring up the rear."*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Aleandrae eyed the path before them with suspicion. She didn't like the idea of ambush points, and they weren't exactly quiet with the shield guardian in tow. "That is an excellent idea, Siward. He's probably as heavy as most of us combined."

----------


## Tychris1

*The Base of Mbala
Day 41*

Gazing up at the immense height Azaka shook subtly behind her mask and lowered her vision down to a more acceptable height at around Sriraks level. *I think Ill stay down here. I dont trust these rocks and I certainly dont trust whatever ghosts lurk in a dead abandoned city.* She stated flatly, eliciting a snicker from Salida who was still side eyeing the newly procured Shield Guardian. *Rotten lemon tongued girl you wont have to worry about any ancient ghosts because if I die up there while youre hiding here my young beautiful incorporeally shiny ass will haunt your freakishly tall self forever.* She sneered and ducked as Azaka feinted at her for the remark *But she makes a point. Im worried about your scintillating invulnerable cod piece anchor triggering one of these rotten stones and trapping us without an easy way back.*

----------


## Lleban

Atuar responded to Sirack keeping his eyes laser-focused on the rock path.* "I think Srirak and I can identify "rotten" stones together. Plus we can mend the smaller cracks with relative ease."*

Atuar began to slavishly examine the stone steps searching for cracks to mend.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"We just recovered Vorn; I'm not about to leave him behind," argued the bard. "Besides, he may be useful for clearing obstructions."

----------


## Tychris1

*Mbala
Day 41*

*"Fair enough. Come on Blueberry."* Salida smiled and followed behind Srirak and Atuar. Roped together the party sans Azaka ascended up the narrow path cutting through the earth. At various points the Shaman and Druid note loose stone that could give way and mend it so as to support Vorn's immense weight. With the help of fang, blade, and immense constructed strength the heaped boulders and gnarled roots blocking the path are cleared step by step. It is a long arduous process, the sun slowly crawling across the sky as the explorers creep themselves ever higher. Gazing over the side of the risen plateau the party is gifted with the vision of the Aldani Basin. The Soshenstar and Tath rivers flow out of this marshy upland basin, infested with roaming dinosaurs feeding in the mire, and swarms of biting insects. Tall plateaus like the one the heroes have found themselves upon and walls of dense foliage enclose the marsh. A massive chunk of earth and rock torn from the earth drifts over the swampy forest, about a hundred feet above the ground and miles away to the southeast from the gathered adventurers. To the west the nestled ziggurat of Orolunga can be seen peeking over the treeline, a grim reminder of their grand job, and the forces arrayed both for and against them. Atuar and Jack keenly perceive amidst the bramble and overgrown mass of swampy trees some sort of shipwreck littered beyond the plateaus to the south. About a hundred feet below the lip of the plateau, the path (which is proceeding west across the cliff at that point) veers directly into a natural cleft in the stone face. Steps are cut into the 15-foot-wide crevice, and scenes of jungle predators, flying lizards, and erupting volcanoes are carved in shallow relief onto the walls in ways that make creative use of the natural shape of the rock. The path now cleared after 3 hours of trekking, checking, and mending the Explorers finally approach the peak of this plateau. 

The stone steps emerge onto the top of the plateau beneath a once grand, but now decrepit wooden gateway. The gates that sealed this entrance are rotted away; only their rusted iron hinges and reinforcing bands remain. In their place are heaps of human skulls. Picked clean of all flesh and bleached white by the sun, they grin up at you from the roadway and down from atop towering mounds.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Swiard*

Urgent though their quest was, the barbarian could not help but stop and marvel at the horizon.  His reaver's heart, so long quelled by dishonor and desperation, thudded to life once more, kindled by the terrible beauty arrayed before them.  Siward breathed deeply of the cool mountain air, before unleashing an ancient war cry of his forefathers to echo down across the jungle.  He then turned to his companions with a wolfish grin, and ascending the stair to the heart of their destination.  At the sight of the piled skulls, he rapped the naked steel of his sword against one of the bleached talismans.

*"Your people, Atuar?"*

----------


## Lleban

Atuar looked upon the mounds of skulls and quietly shed a tear. Such a beautiful scene marred by the apparent disrespect for his people hit would be unfathomable in a just world. As Siward pointed out the skull Atuar blankly responded pointing to the skull he'd been examining.

*"Yeah that one's my long lost cousin, and the one over there my auntie."*

Atuar sighed before added.

*"I can't bury them, but I'd like to burn these skulls when I have the chance. the present indignity is unbecoming of my people."*

----------


## Tychris1

*Mbala
Day 41*

Pausing a moment to mourn the dead Atuar examines some of his deceased kin's skulls in closer detail and finds one universal pattern amongst them. They all show signs of being gnawed upon. Repulsed by the sight Salida joins Jack in climbing and circumnavigating the small lake of sun-bleached skulls expressing her repulsion under her breath in short grunts from the effort of trying to keep pace with the pirate. Warhammer brandished and shield donned Siward begins the trek through the macabre field, leading his companions fearlessly past Mbala's rotted torn gate. The skulls chitter and chatter as they are disturbed, the faint echoing of children laughing then screaming filling the air, the sound of dread wings swooping on a dark wind brush over the shoulder, and gaunt ghastly figures seem to stand stiffly at the corner of the eyes. They disappear as soon as anyone turns their head, but the feeling remains, and the skulls in their clattering and rolling from the trudging feet of the living intone their warnings such. Flying Monkeys similar to Rosie perch themselves atop the rotted gate, their normally vibrant colors dulled and muted, and they silently observe the intruding explorers turning their heads in unison. The largest amongst them, with wings of black and green has its mouth sewn shut, and drops backwards off of the ancient framework as the party crosses the threshold. It begins to rifle through the skulls, carefully placing them back where they were, and dusting them off with its long curling tail. But no monster assaults the heroes, no bogeyman lunges from the depths of death, and the bulk of the group is swiftly rejoined by Jack and Salida as they finish pushing past the mass grave. *"Well.... that's f*cked."* Salida stated frankly, holding her dagger close to herself, and looking around cautiously. Encircling these dusty ancient grounds is evidence of a wooden palisade, more apparent from the interior as bits of it have fallen inward from neglect, and rotted or picked clean nearly entirely. 

Structures litter this wasteland predominately formed from wood or thatch but now reduced to merely mounds of crumbling compost heaps demolished by wind, rain, and time. A few stone structures and overgrown ramps poke up through the debris, the clawing fingers of a dead civilization grasping to the heavens, and indicating that this was more than just a simple village some time ago. Thorns bristle through the brambles of these twisting gnarling roots. Inexorably pulling down this realm locked in rigor mortis. A stone cistern peaks itself out of the ground in the center of the village. The only structure still intact is a lone hut about a thousand yards southwest of the gate, at the edge of a boulder field. The hut is made from thatch and animal hides stretched over the rib cage of an immense reptile. Animal skulls, wind chimes, and totems of feathers and shells rattle in the breeze, and smoke drifts from hut. 

A creature shuffles slowly around the hut, hunched over in an animal-like posture. You realize it's a human woman: impossibly old, crippled by arthritis, blinded by cataracts. Her dark face and bald pate are outlined with streaks of yellow clay suggesting the shape of a skullor perhaps it's her shriveled flesh creating that illusion.

*Spoiler: The Woman*
Show

----------


## Lleban

Plowing through the gnarled remains of his people was, disturbing, to say the least. As he trudged through the masses of skulls, Atuar frequently stood still, blankly staring out into the beautiful vista. Occasionally he wondered what it'd be like to simply lay there and let Chult take him. 

Soon enough, the scratching of the flying monkeys and Salida's observation whipped him back into reality. Upon examining the hut the druid began to seethe with anger. How could someone live with the remains of their people just left for the scavengers?

Atuar walked further toward the hut, shouting with disgust falling from every syllable. *"Woman are you the necromancer!"*

----------


## Tychris1

*Mbala
Day 41*

The feral woman stopped in her tracks as Atuar barked his question. Her wrinkled joints twitching into place as her whole body seemed to recoil at the pointed question. Meandering in place she slowly drooped her head from side to side as her blind withered eyes uselessly tried to locate Atuar. Finally pointing her head in the vague general direction of the Wildfire Druid, the wizened lady croaked dryly, her chapped broken lips seemingly unused to the motion of speech, and she falteringly sounded out noises at first to acquaint herself with such vocalization. Desynchronized blinking lead to drifting aimless palming of the air as she, at last, spoke clearly to Atuar.

*"My child, why do you seek the magics of death? Can't you feel it in your bones too? We are in a snuffed cradle,"* She murmured in a whining mournful tone *"You sound enraged my child, it will do you no good, like drinking poison, and hoping someone else will die. Calm. Calm my child. I have tea to give. It will soothe your burning heart as it does my worn bones."*

----------


## Lleban

Atuar stood ready, neither willing nor truly able to comprehend her hospitality as something other than contempt. Teeth grit he pointed directly at the woman, fingers shaking as if they were about to ignite. Did she really think he'd come all this way to have tea, no survivor would be so naive. He responded to the woman with a much more imposing tone.

*I feel it, Nanny. A bountiful cradle turned into a tomb of horrors. The bodies of my people used as fodder for necromancers foul experiments.

That I can not forgive. 
*
His statement was followed by three luminous orange beams toward the woman.

----------


## Tychris1

*Mbala
Day 41*

Rotating her head in earnest at the Druid, the withered woman twitches her eyes as she sounds out the words moments after Atuar spits them, and then sneers as she sniffs the magically empowered smoke wafting from his conjured flames. Two of them seemed to wither at her snorting, extinguished by her absentminded observation, and the third grazes her shoulder. Suddenly her eyes go wide and she howls in pain, falling to her knees in a faltering stumbling pedal away from the Chultan man, and pleading with her free hand outstretched. 

*"Oh it burns! The Necromancer is a Pterafolk! He lives in the cliffside nearby he killed all the villagers! Mercy! Please my child."* She whimpered as she tried to aimlessly shield her face with an open palm.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


She spends her turn pleading and stumbling in her space. Everyone is up in initiative

The grey circles are boulders and the yellow circle is her house made from the ribcage of a giant dinosaur

----------


## PepperP.

Lyn gazed incredulously at the horrid old woman as she tried desperately to safe her own withered skin.

"You stand before us upon a mound of your victims and _lie_ to us? You can't even _own_ the monster you are? For _shame_!" 

Mind Spike the hag
Wis Save 14 for half
(3d8)[*8*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Mbala
Day 41*

The skull caked crone continues to bat at her scorched shoulder, feral snarling smacking from her lips as Lyndal's magic failed to fully take hold, and the withered panicking freak twitched its face and began to fade from sight. Disappearing upon the slightest disruption of form, sparing a mocking jeering grimace at Atuar in the final moments of its existence, and leaving that smile for last in the near-instantaneous disappearance. A wheeling high pitched phlegm ridden cavorting filled the air.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


The visage of Nanny Pu'Pu is revealed as an illusion and vanishes from sight. 

The grey circles are boulders and the yellow circle is her house made from the ribcage of a giant dinosaur

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"That went well?" Aleandrae's tone was lightly sarcastic. "So, we're killing her, yeah?" The bard patted Vorn's leg. "Stomp the weird old lady if you see her, but try not to fall off the cliff."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Bonus action to give Atuar an inspiration die because this is his scene. And then...wait and see what happens, I guess.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Shield held at the ready, Siward circled north towards the ratty tent.

*"Accursed witchery.  Atuar, do you have any idea where the real one might be hiding?"*

----------


## PepperP.

"Her lair has been set to try and protect her, beware any more traps!"  Lyn thought carefully about what sort of magic she was seeing.

"Either she's immensely strong and doing this from a distance, or she is within sight of us. If it's the second we can't let her get away!"

----------


## Nefarion Xid

Always light of foot, Darion jogs about, listens, and smells for the old woman.

"Inside the house! Light her up!"

----------


## Lleban

Atuar casts a veil of blue fire within the area of the hut.

*Inside the house you say, well let flame lead the way.*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Atuar casts Faerire fire on the hut/area Darion describes.

----------


## zabbarot

Srirak and Brother Crocodile moved towards the hut. Brother Crocodile thundered along so focused on the hut, he all but ran Atuar over. Srirak slapped his tail against his shield and intoned a prayer to Semuanya, asking for sight beyond eyes.

"Fey! The old woman! And there are undead in the earth!

*Spoiler: Actions* 
Show



BroC: Double Move
Sirak: Move(draw sword), cast Detect Good/Evil

----------


## Tychris1

*Mbala
Day 41*

Shrieking as the blue fire spread throughout her hut, the crone fumbled through her assorted mess of a home, and retrieved a skull caked over with the same yellow clay that adorned her face. The outline of her blue flame covered form held the now equally glowing skull on high and smashed it against the earth below, scattering bone fragments everywhere, and sowing the ancient yellow clay into the land. Pointing a gnarled withered finger at Atuar, she hissed a dread command, and in response the earth rose up to her defense. A rupturing of graven dirt mixed with buried bones swirled at Atuar's feet, forming a grasping claw that wrapped around his surprised form, and began to crush the life out of him. Holding fast his spell of illumination Atuar's underground assailant was not alone as the earth directly next to the hut exploded with the rapidly stumbling and crawling form of a hulking creature form from the stitched together rotting flesh of piece meal cadavers. The stench of death was thick in the air as the stumbling shuffling corpse hulk looked to its mistress for guidance and she merely preened in cruel delight *"Crush their bones and bring them for me to eat."* Turning away from the ensuing chaos her recalcitrant gesture was punctuated by a dark dreadful wind blowing over the shoulders and tussling the hair of everyone present. It converged on the macabre hut lair that she hid in and caused the simple wooden door to shut with a clamor that rivaled the boom of a thunderclap. Sequestered within she was out of sight from the bombarded heroes who only caught the tiniest rays of blue flame pouring out from within.

Left alone to its own devices the towering pillar of rotting flesh and dried humors shuffled over to its nearest target, Siward, and flung its arms in a wild frenzy of violent limbs. They were little more than an uncoordinated flourish and its true power was brought to bear as it slammed its whole body against the Reaver causing him to buckle at the supernaturally empowered force.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Atuar is restrained and takes 7 Bludgeoning damage. He can attempt to free himself from the crushing earthen hand by using an Action and rolling a Strength check. 

Siward is struck by the patchwork monster and takes 7 Bludgeoning damage. 

The Hut has all of its exits and entrances slammed shut by a supernatural force granting the Necromancer total cover. 

Everyone is up.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Vorn, be a dear and smash an opening in that hut," Aleandrae instructed the construct as she walked up to stand next to it. "And once you've done that, smash the old woman."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Order Vorn to break down the wall to the right of the door. Aleandrae will then pull out her bow and shoot the undead next to Siward.

Attack: (1d20+4)[*14*]
Damage: (1d6+2)[*3*]

----------


## Lleban

Atuar appreciated feedback. Sometimes it's a pat on the back, other times its a crocodile barging through your space, and today its a hand bursting through the earth attempting to squeeze the life out of you. Despite the intense pain of the earthen hand slowly fracturing his ribcage Atuar was able to immediately identify the monster she summoned to assault his allies. 

As he summoned the wildfire spirit to escape his earthen shackles he choked out.

*"The flesh monster is weak against fire!"*

As the wildfire spirit manifested it grabbed his forehead sporting him away from the hands grasp.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Atuar summons the wildfire spirit and teleports out the hand

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Battered by the amalgamated corpses of Atuar's people, Siward felt a surge of sympathy for the strange druid he'd slowly come to know.  He could feel a bruise beginning to spread along his ribs, but paid it no mind as he took several increasingly shallow breaths and shouted a war cry directly in the undead monster's face.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Siward enters a rage and attacks!

Attack: (1d20+6)[*16*]
Damage: (1d8+6)[*8*]
Radiant Damage: (1d6+2)[*5*]

----------


## PepperP.

Lyn's eyes lit up at Atuar's fortuitous announcement.

"Weak? To fire...? Hahaha!" The sorceress cackled gleefully even as three fiery rays burst forth from her fingertips towards the fleshy abomination.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Scorching Ray the patchwork flesh blob
Ray 1
(1d20+6)[*11*]
damage
(2d6)[*8*]
Ray 2
(1d20+6)[*19*]
damage
(2d6)[*4*]
Ray 3
(1d20+6)[*15*]
damage
(2d6)[*5*]

----------


## zabbarot

As the monster burst from the ground and rushes past them Srirak reaches out to Brother Crocodile and extends Semuanya's power through him. Brother Crocodile lunges at the monster, intent to tear it apart.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

Srirak casts Beast Bond!
Brother Crocodile attacks with Advantage!
(1d20+4)[*12*]
(1d20+4)[*9*]

(1d10+4)[*9*]

go go deathroll

----------


## Nefarion Xid

Darion moved around the disgusting hut and launched a firebolt at the _thing_.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+5)[*18*]
(1d10)[*7*] fya damage

----------


## Tychris1

*Mbala
Day 41*

Vorn's massive metal frame found the seemingly shoddy hut a more formidable foe for toppling than expected. Thundering blows rocked the cadaver and thatch that made the bulk of the Necromancer's domicile, though its fell construction held fast, and Vorn was soon joined by Jack as they prepared for a second hopefully more fruitful assault. Slipping the bonds of the grave earth hand crushing the life out of him, Atuar's fiery escape scorched the backs of Srirak and Brother Crocodile in kind, a pale comparison to the utter inferno dropped on the unnatural creature of hodgepodge flesh screaming before them. Smoking sizzling rotten fat filled the air with grizzly noxious smoke as the rampaging creature was ensnared in Brother Crocodiles teeth and assaulted by arrow and blade alike. The steel and fang found purchase but seemed to leave no lasting mark on the monster save the scourging radiance of Siward's rage. Still the monster's stitches while turned blackened and ashened seemed to grow tighter, pulling the sloughing flesh back inexorably towards the bone underneath, and mending some of the grievous damage sowed. Writhing in Brother Crocodile's teeth the patchwork monster ineffectively patted the massive crocodiles snout, desperate to escape, and slammed its other fist directly on its head. A knife made from the blackest obsidian glass congealed in the air summoned from the dark magics inside the hut and plunging into Brother Crocodile's side leaving the spiritual companion a bleeding unconscious slump. In tandem with this foul magic the grave earth hand moved through the land like a fish through water grasping at Srirak in a continued effort to defend its master.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Brother Crocodile takes 10 Bludgeoning and 5 Force Damage. Brother Crocodile must make a death saving throw.

Srirak must make a Strength Saving Throw or take 7 Bludgeoning Damage and be Restrained.

You're all up again.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Keeping one eye warily on the corpse-thing in front of him, Siward gave a cry of delight as Vorn and Aleandrae demolished the door to the necromancer's hut and Jack's bolts elicited cries of pain.  Darting around the resilient undead, Siward entered the hut at a run, slamming his shield into the wizened crone before bringing his hammer to bear.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Siward moves, provoking, then attempts a Shield Bash to knock the necromancer prone.

Athletics: (1d20+6)[*20*]
Advantage: (1d20+6)[*7*]

Attack: (1d20+6)[*23*]
Advantage (Will Reckless Attack if not prone): (1d20+6)[*8*]

Damage: (1d8+6)[*8*]
Radiant Damage: (1d6+2)[*4*]

----------


## PepperP.

Crinkling her nose slightly at the disgusting patchwork flesh blob and the scent of its charred flesh, Lyndal sent another 3 scorching rays of fire towards it.

"Killing this thing is a mercy if you ask me."

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Scorching Ray on the flesh blob
Attack 1
(1d20+6)[*8*]
Damage
(2d6)[*6*]
Attack 2
(1d20+6)[*17*]
Damage
(2d6)[*10*]
Attack 3
(1d20+6)[*20*]
Damage
(2d6)[*10*]

----------


## Nefarion Xid

Weighing the power of the primal elements at his disposal, Darion moved towards the fleshy thing and cast Whip.

*Spoiler: Whip of Whip*
Show

(1d20+7)[*25*]
(1d20+7)[*19*] advantage yes?

(1d4+4)[*5*]
(2d6)[*6*] sneak attacks

----------


## Tychris1

*Mbala
Day 41*

Atuar and Lyndals combined carpeting of flame continued to bathe the creature, its wild swings incapable of hindering Siward as he rushed through the huts breach, and was followed shortly behind by Srirak. Nanny PuPu fumbled against the ground, the withered highlighted Fey shrieking as she rolled across the ground, and narrowly avoided Sriraks gnashing teeth and blade. A cludgeon to the back of the head set her straight though and she snarled at Siward as his divine wrath left a searing mark on her household. Locked once more in place by Brother Crocodiles teeth, the Stitched Atrocity socked the primordial beast in its arrow ruined eye socket, and watched as its teeth slacked enough to wrench free. Stumbling after the source of the flames in tandem with the floating black obsidian knife both assailants wildly attacked Atuar and Lyndal respectively but found nothing but air or grazing crimson draconic scales. Desperation filling her mannerisms out like hot air in a balloon the Witch Doctor of Mbala took the ferocity of a cornered rat and produced a pouch from her side that she blew into Siwards face. The grazing motes of golden dust worked through his bodies sensory system and he was immediately left in a paralyzed state, locked in place, and helpless but to watch as Srirak swung at her back whilst she scampered away from the two. Standing up she ran as fast as she could to the opposite side of the magical hut and without looking forward ran straight through the wall. But instead of slamming face first into the durable solid surface they had all encountered trying to get inside she merely faded through it as if it too were like a mirage she had conjured before. 

Brother Crocodiles rage knew no bounds as blood poured freely from its injured milky eye and with a spark of survival from Semuanya itself it arose with a berzerkers rage.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Siward is paralyzed! He can make a Wisdom saving throw at the end of his turn to end this effect early.

Brother Croc goes down from 14 bludgeoning damage but rolls a nat 20 on his death save and stands up once more. He is under the effects of a Rage so long as he stays at 1 HP.

The Gruesome Monster attacks Atuar and misses. The Spiritual Weapon attacks Lyndal and misses. Darion deals the last form of damage to the strange stitched together freak and through trial and error discovers its invulnerability to nonmagical weapons.

Youre all up.

----------


## BladeofObliviom

At this point, Jack was single-minded. Eyes on the prize. She tuned out the cries of fire and violence to her left as she watched her target disappear through the back wall. No matter, she thought as she dashed to her right past Aleandrae and Vorn, diverolling her way back into line of sight of this quarry as she loosed two more bolts.

----------


## Nefarion Xid

"Right! Do more fire things, I guess!" Darion then ran off to slap the hag in the back of the head.

----------


## PepperP.

"More fire huh? I can do that!" Lyndal evoked a flaming orb of fire in her hand and hurled it at the flesh blob.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Chromatic Orb at the flesh blob. (Fire)
(1d20+6)[*9*]
damage
(3d8)[*17*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Mbala
Day 41*

Harrowed by Vorn, Jack, and Darion the Necromancer of Mbala held her hands up in defeat as the arcane trickster lashed the final felling blow on her. "I come to you now, Myrkul-" Was as far as she got before her face was split in twine and a shimmering mirage peeled off her revealing the same caked over yellow clay in the shape of a skull but over withered green skin, a far larger more muscular frame, and fraying long hair like spools of ancient moonlight. Her face was set in a rigor mortis grin of rotten sharpened yellow teeth as she slumped against the ground sputtering black bile and acrid fumes. Elsewhere the struggle against the undead hulk continued, a flaming sphere barreling down its back from one side, and a scorching beam of flame melting it from the other. Stuck on its last legs and hexed by Srirak's spells and his raging companion twisting and locking its ankle in place the necrotic flesh heap swung wildly at Atuar leaving him inches away from a bloody end. Left isolated inside the macabre hut, Siward's muscles finally managed to shake off the strange powder he inhaled, and his faculties were clear once more for untempered violence.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Atuar takes 27 bludgeoning damage.

Siward breaks free of his Hold Person

Nanny Pu'Pu is dead (?)

----------


## Lleban

Atuar stood, shivering as his body stood at the brink of falling apart whispering *"BURN "*as another sphere was conjured behind the creature.

----------


## PepperP.

Lyndal added her own fiery sphere into the mix and she launched it at the disgusting flesh blob.

"How much damage can this thing take already?"

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Chromatic orb the blob (fire)
(1d20+6)[*13*]
damage
(3d8)[*15*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Mbala
Day 41*

Burning sphere, rolling blaze, biting words, and scorching rays bound together in one final act. They saw the creature sizzle, pop, melt, and turn to ash. The air was still, save for rotten pungent odors, and the wafting smoke took strange ephemeral designs at first. Twisting bones, skulls, and a toothy grin that all whirled and diluted in the ever-rising air. Nothing moved after that, no cackle pierced the air, and the flying monkeys near the rotten decrepit "entrance" took flight to abandon this wicked place upon seeing Nanny Pu'pu's demise. Looting through her hut of dried flaky bones, stretched skins, and matted fur however produced little of value. Several oddities were found, jars full of toenails, bags of rotten teeth, hardened amber containing an eyeball, and stranger things still but nothing of obvious monetary or practical value to anyone besides a practitioner of weird magic. Some chalk of various colors was carefully arranged in a circle on a long artificially flattened serpentine skull and several rotten fruits were haphazardly chewed on then discarded. Searching Nanny Pu'Pu's person produced little of value either, her withered yet muscly green skin was lashed with scars, and her simple tattered clothing was moth bitten and seemingly on the verge of disintegration. 

Mbala was at rest.

*Spoiler: Victory!*
Show


You defeat Nanny Pu'Pu, her undead creation, and rid the land of the pervasive effect of her presence. Nothing of obvious or meaningful value is in her hut or on her persons however the rest of Mbala has yet to be thoroughly explored.

----------


## zabbarot

"She has gone. The dead are being at rest now. If we are needing something from here look quickly. We must be moving on." The only consolation Srirak had for Mbala was that they died before the death curse.

----------


## Lleban

Atuar shivered with the effort of preventing his insides from becoming his outsides while responding.* Yeah, its best they've died when they did. Thanks for indulging my little personal enterprise.*

Atuar followed this by falling facedown onto the ground.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Shaking his head to clear the last of the hag's magics, Siward watched awestruck as Atuar collapsed to the ground.  His eyes found Lyndal's, then Srirak's, and in a total failure of willpower Siward unleashed a bellowing laugh.  Tears came to the warrior's eyes that he endeavored, futilely, to wipe away as he approached the prone druid.  

*"Come now, Atuar.  We've yet to celebrate our victory!"*

Taking the prone man by the shoulders, Siward hefted him back to his feet, maintaining his hold long enough to establish some semblance of balance.

*"There now.  It is the right of the victor to taste the strength of the vanquished."*

Drawing his dagger, Siward stepped boldly towards the hag's corpse, plunging his blade deep into its chest and cutting out the creature's heart.  Arms slick with fresh gore, he held it aloft towards their new companion.

*"Would you care for the first taste?"*

----------


## PepperP.

Lyn was used to Siward's antics by now and just shook her head in amusement at his belly laughs. She couldn't help but still cringe as he cut out the hag's heart and held it out to the others for consumption. As he offered it to her, Lyn shied away from the bloody organ but reconsidered.

"Oh well, how bad can it be?"

Lyn gazed levelly at Siward for a moment, as if trying to gauge how well she could trust his judgment and went in for a small bite. She chewed the heart and grimaced as she swallowed it, her lips and chin smeared with blood.

----------


## Lleban

Atuar climbed up from his stupor, flinching as his bones and muscles protested at the thought of moving. He still had some strength in him and could always rest later. Atuar wonders why Siward is offering him the crones heart, but hey, Atuar isn't one to judge another person's cultural traditions. Besides, there was some macabre sense of justice of eating the person that spent time devouring his people. He'd laugh, but today his body was a cruel master. 

Quietly he said *"Yes, I think I will."*

Atuar limped toward Siward taking his section of heart and biting down. The druid widened his eyes as the section of heart exploded in a surge of pungent bitter blood. With great retiscence he tried ti chew and swallow the heart as quickly as possible. After minute of effort he gingerly finished the heart, desperate to get the gamey taste out if his mouth.

*"Is..Is this how hearts normally taste?"*

----------


## Tychris1

*Mbala
Day 41*

As Darion romped off to explore dangerous ruins and decrepit alcoves Siward, Lyndal, Atuar, and Srirak took turns ritually intaking the heart of a felled Necromancer. After a few moments of watching it be passed around Salida shrugged and sidled up alongside her fellow Chultan and graciously partook after Srirak. The Hag's withered body began to transmute from the corner of their eyes. The gaping wound Siward had inflicted on her began to chip and fracture. Broken bone turning to a brittle mess that soon dabbed itself in the blood spilled from battle. Flesh and sinew transformed into soft broken yellow clay that in moments was swept in the wind. Carelessly obliterated in the blink of an eye. A strange sensation flushed through the gathered group, their skin crawling, and their heads thumping with an intense but brief migraine. The witch's cackling voice echoed through their head and intrinsically they felt a connection. 

"What do you wish to know from The Lord of Bones?"

Meanwhile Darion found mostly empty buildings in a barely held together state. Several skulls had been carefully laid as traps around the village for anyone trying to sneak around though with ample time the beleaguered Rogue was able to disable them. Overturning stones and looking through ruined thatch revealed no hidden treasure, eventually eliminating the few stone ramps and foundations littered throughout the village as stashes, and leaving him with the cistern in the center of town. The water was a 15-foot drop down below, the stone lining the walls of the cistern in better condition than anything else in the village, and the depths below were so murky and clouded that he could not see anything below even with the aid of additional lighting.

----------


## Tychris1

*Mbala
Day 41*

As Darion returned from his endeavors to report on what he'd seen the party was in the midst of asking their questions. After incredibly brief discussion the gathered heroes pried from Myrkul.

Siward asked the first question, *"Does Ras Nsi have a special weakness?"*
"Yes."
Lyndal the second, "Can we discover this weakness in the Lost City of Omu?"
"Yes."
Atuar a third, *Are there allies in Chult we have yet to encounter who know more of Ras Nsi and his goals?*
"Yes."
Then Srirak with their fourth agreed upon question "Is there treasure here in Mbala that would aid us in our quest?"
"Yes."
And finally Salida stared to the dusty empty space that once held Nanny Pu'Pu's corpse and asked her final question *"Does my mother still live?"*
"Yes."

With that they felt the grimy sensation wash over them and Srirak and Siward felt a strange feeling. Not one of shame but of _being_ shamed by some outside force.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Watching the goings-on with interest, Aleandrae nevertheless decided on the spot that she would not go into the cistern. Magic, however, she could lend and took ten minutes to cast a ritual that would allow her to detect magic.

----------


## Tychris1

*Mbala
Day 41*

Peering over the side of the Cistern and gazing down into the murky heavily obscured waters below Aleandrae flickered her magically enchanted eyes and reached out through the cosmos for a touch of magical energy. She detected nothing more than the magical items on their persons and doing a quick sweep of the ghost town itself felt no other odd signatures of magic.

----------


## Lleban

After the spiritual consultation, Atuar turned to the other's and queried. 

*"So the heart was a bit gamey right like it could've used some salt or pepper."*

Atuar knew that if he had to hold this taste any longer he'd go mad, so he plopped himself down and began to meticulously sort the various leaves in his bag whilst the fire spirit began creating a suitable fire pit. Fortunately the leaves from yesterday passed the sniff test and Atuar began brewing. After a moment he posted Lyndall heating some chocolate, he curiously asked.

*"Would you be willing to trade, some chocolate for some tea?"*

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Standing from their brief visitation with the Lord of the Dead, Siward shook off the last lingering tingles of magic and smiled at his companions.

*"A boon of the hag's strength indeed!  Though I owe Lord Tempus a prayer of penance, we leave here rich in both information and companionship!"*

He placed a weathered hand on Atuar and Lyndal's shoulders and squeezed gently, recognizing both as battle-blooded fellows in truth.  Then, with a mighty stretch that reached to the heavens and cracked his shoulders like thunder, Siward fell back to the ashen ground.

*"Morbid as it will be Atuar, I'd suggest we camp here for the night to recover our strength.  That should give us more than enough time to uncover the mysteries that remain."*

Rolling to his side, he watched Aleandrae scan the ruined village for magic.

*"That cistern seems the most likely repository for your peoples' secrets."*

Confident that he and Jack could delve the watery caverns beneath Mbala, Siward stripped down to his underclothes before tying a double length of rope around his waist.  Holding his Javelin aloft with conjured light, he nodded to Jack and began a slow descent down the cistern's inner side.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Athletics to climb down the cistern: (1d20+6)[*23*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Mbala
Day 41*

In tandem, the two seafaring warriors descended down the cistern, and made quick progress once they hit the water. Jack lead with mariners grace through the water, the black scummy depths instantly obscuring the brilliant gleam of Siward's javelin, and forcing the two to feel around with their hands in near blind conditions. Feeling down the brick-lined walls the two split along the fifteen foot diamter cistern in search of submerged treasure. The Pirate Arbalest was first to feel a hole in the wall, were bricks had been haphazardly and violently pulled to clear the way, and swam forward to explore with Siward a few moments behind. The narrow, 10-foot-long tunnel lead from the hole to a cramped, completely flooded chamber where Jack continued to feel around until grabbing a hold of something vaguely feeling like a lumpy sack. Dragging it out Siward took hold of the other end of the sack and they began to hoist it out together using Vorn's immense weight outside to anchor them. As sunlight shined down upon them when they left the scummy black waters below they looked to see that their haul was a sizable sack made entirely out of human skin. Heaving it over the cistern's lip they rummaged through their soggy spoils.

*Spoiler: Treasure!*
Show


Six Onyx Gemstones worth 50 GP Each
A Spell scroll of Comprehend Languages
Ten adamantine ingots stamped with dwarven runes (Worth 10 GP Each)

----------


## BladeofObliviom

After coughing up a bit of accidentally-mouthed muck, Jack glances over one of the ingots, wracking her brain as she scraped mud from the maker's mark. "Hrakhamar. Hm."

She paused. "It's dwarven craft. From the forge of Hrakhamar, somewhere 'round here. One of the other guides was talking about that, ya?"

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Wringing much of his his hair, Siward began to consider building a fire.  However, Jack's discovery drew his attention.

*"Yes, the resting place of Moradin's Gauntlet and a host of Fire Newts, or some we were told.  I've been itching to test my mettle there."*

He looked towards Salida.

*"I don't suppose you remember hearing any stories of Hrakhamar from Musharib?"*

----------


## Tychris1

*Mbala
Day 41*

Looking over the sopping wet and stained Siward with a bemused smile, Salida sat by Atuar's fire, and sharpened her arrow heads as she gazed into the flickering remains of an ashen skull.

*"That Withered Worbling White Windbag? Sure. It's all he talked about. I can take you there, sure. It's quite a journey down south though, hidden in the Kobold Mountains, and the land itself is dangerous to outsiders from what I hear. If Musharib wasn't just puffing wind up his own senile ass though then apparently a Dwarven road should lead us straight to the entrance once we get close."*

She gave a reserved smile, without teeth, and her high cheekbones pronounced the tattoo on her face in the fire's light. A rarely seen unreservedly pleasant mood for the Chultan woman's standards.

----------


## PepperP.

Lyndal passed Atuar some of her chocolate and accepted a cup of tea from the newcomer.

"Fire Newts! That sounds exciting. Maybe we'd get along, we both like fire, after all." Lyn sipped her tea as she pictured all of her new Fire Newt friends.

"Let's go to Hrakhamar, why not?" She shrugged, it seemed like as good a plan as any at the moment.

----------


## Tychris1

*Mbala
Day 41*

Salida shrugged as Lyndal pondered friendship *"They also like enslaving people so... Then again I've seen you lot do stranger things."* She looked over the plateau over the vast stretch of land beyond them. *"Question is if you want to go through the Basin or around the Plateaus. I think your tall ironically acrophobic friend down below would prefer the Basin but I've little interest in trudging forever through a monster-infested swamp personally."* 

While the others made camp Siward and Srirak fastened their shields in synchronized scouting, leaving the crumbling blurred borders of the once grand Mbala behind to seek out the rest of the plateau, and ranged far under the days burning sunlight. Nearing the edge of the southern end of the plateau Srirak placed a hand to stop Siward as their vision was just lined with the crumbling edge some hundred feet away. The familiar sight of Pterafolk flying in the distance was clear enough in the bright afternoon sky but the Lizardfolk Ranger was uniquely aware of a more direct curiosity. A chute in the rocks 30 feet away, Looking down its narrow face this chimney seemed wide enough to easily fit someone of Bean's stature or one of them if they were dressed lightly. It worms down 30 feet into the ground before opening up into some wider area that reeked of death and sweat.

----------


## Lleban

Atuar nodded in apeciation to Lyndal while scarfing down the chocolates. While drinking the tea had cleared much of Atuar's pain but its opened enough headspace to feel burned out. Only barely able to whisper before walking back to the village

*I'm gonna go burn the bodies of villagers, I can't Burry them but I can do that much*


As he reached the village center he spoke to himself to break to monotony of casting bonfire and fire bowl at the skeletons.*"Fire Newts, bet I could burn those."

*

----------


## Tychris1

*Mbala
Day 41*

Returning to the others Srirak and Siward described the egress they had found and the likely nature of the denizens within. Coming to the agreement that Jack and Darion would best serve a silent reconnaissance down such a tight passage the two criminally inclined adventurers readied their daggers, fastened their quivers, and loaded their crossbow before receiving a blessing of Invisibility from Aleandrae. With ropes tightened around Vorn's silent unmoving frame they began the quick work of worming down into the unknown. Hand over hand they moved, the pungent smell of rotting flesh wafting up their nostrils, and as they neared the end of the chute their allies suspicions were confirmed as they dropped down silently into a cave below. Roughly triangular in its floor plan they found themselves in the back of a cave 30 feet wide at the mouth, 60 feet deep, and 20 feet high. Ten Pterafolk are milling about, napping, sharpening spears, or eating barely cooked meat in a back and forth tussle for dominance. 

They haven't seemed to notice you two.

About five feet away are two rotting partially eaten humanoids, their exact race unrecognizable from the elements or desecration, and a discarded ruined backpack between them that glints with the hint of sliver.

----------


## Nefarion Xid

Darion touches nothing except Jack, signalling to bail on the suspiciously tempting silver and instead go tell Siward that they found monsters to kill.

----------


## Tychris1

*Mbala
Day 41*

A plan hatched the heroes returned to the chimney with a shared purpose. Ropes tied and blessings laden they quietly descended into the depths of the foul nest below. Touching down one by one, the first three warriors through the breach found the Pterafolk in some kind of jostling squabble as they snuck in undetected, and seized upon pitched combat!

*Spoiler: Combat!*
Show


The Pterafolk are surprised by your attack! The initiative has been rolled and loaded into Roll20, everyone may take their turn, and Siward, Jack, and Darion can take a second turn after the surprise ends.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Descending to a scene of disarray and distraction, Siward flashed a wolfish grin to his companions.  Drawing his sword, he strode forward and slammed the naked steel against his shield.

*"Creatures of Terror, behold your judgement!  A true some of Mbala is returned to this land, and you are not welcome!"*

Breathing deep, he uttered a scream to echo across time, carrying in his heart the truth of Atuar's mission and all the rage and vengeance of his slaughtered kin.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Siward enters a rage, moves, and recklessly attacks.

Attack 1: (1d20+6)[*9*]
Attack 2: (1d20+6)[*21*]

Damage: (1d8+6)[*13*]
Radiant Damage: (1d6+2)[*3*]

----------


## zabbarot

*Srirak*

The lizardman rushed up to assist the madman who seemed to think he could dive into a pile of pterafolk. "They were already knowing we were here." He shook his head, but prepared for the fight. He marked the pterafolk in front of him as his quarry and attacked.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show


Move
Bonus action Hunter's Mark the chonko 
Scimitar attack with Advantage because ranger.
(1d20+4)[*20*]
(1d20+4)[*21*]

(1d6+6)[*8*] + (1d6)[*2*]

----------


## Nefarion Xid

Darion ducked behind his verbose meatshield and flailed his whip overhead at the nearest giant monster.

*Spoiler: whip it*
Show

(1d20+7)[*27*] whip it good
(1d4+5)[*7*] damages
(2d6)[*7*] sneaks

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

As the first line of pterafolk fell, Siward waded into the screeching multitude.  Slamming his shield into the pointed beak of the nearest living creature, he sought to drive it to the ground before delivering an overhead slash.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Athletics to BASH: (1d20+6)[*23*] + (1d4)[*2*]
Advantage: : (1d20+6)[*25*] + (1d4)[*4*]

Attack: (1d20+6)[*14*] + (1d4)[*3*]
Advantage?: (1d20+6)[*24*] + (1d4)[*2*]

Damage: (1d8+6)[*8*]
Radiant Damage: (1d6+2)[*8*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Mbala
Day 41*

Siward advanced with relentless shield and blade in unison with Srirak as the two split off to begin scything into Terrorfolk. The flash of righteous light filled the cave as the hulking green-skinned raiders of the sky screeched in understanding of the situation they were in. Tracing behind the royal reavers steps Darion peeked over one shoulder, the flash of a whip cracking through the air, and filling the air with a shower of blood from a staggering monster clutching its throat. Then another. The obscuring haze of red was no deterrent to Jack however, shooting the hearts of these wrinkly towering creatures, and briefly touching hands with Lyndal amidst the arbalest barrage. Rushing to the corpse of the slumped over Pterafolk sporting a bolt through the head she leapt over it to stand side by side with the Draconic sorcerress as they unleashed a billowing wave of fire that hurt the eye to look upon and scorched the entire section of cave it touched an ashen black. As their numbers crumbled in a chaotic disorganized microcosm those few survivors of the cave decided that discretion was the better part of valor and unfurled their wings rushing off the edge. Many of them simply ran off, plummeting down, and gliding uneasily with the hot currents of Chult. All that remained in the cave were rotten bones, crumbling leather, discarded weapons, and the glint of silver.

*Spoiler: Treasure*
Show


In the Backpack you find:
6 Gold Pieces
A silvered dagger
A potion of some kind

----------


## Tychris1

*Ataaz Kahakla
Day 50*

Departing from the now cleansed ancestral homeland of Mbala, the heroes descended the plateau to reunite with their acrophobic guide, and worked their way south towards what they had seen as a most peculiar sight; A crashed shipwreck in the middle of dry land. Cutting a swath through the jungle linguistic lessons were had and great knowledge was shared at last over many a long night in the tongue of ancient conflict and rivalry. For a time the party had felt eyes upon them as they traveled through the jungle of Chult, the stiff breeze of whipping wet rain punctuated by distant cries, and the flapping of wings. But instead of a gang of Terrorfolk seeking revenge for the destruction of there home they simply saw a pack of wandering Pteranodons perched overhead and observing them for a leg of their journey. Atuar conversed with the boldest amongst them in barter for information with food. After the initial mockery of being a ground-bound dirt treader, the flying honker informed Atuar of many other humans to the far west in what he knew to be Jahaka Bay. They seemed to be hunters that had a dinosaur pet and a strange rock face. 

They swiftly departed after an exchange of head scratches and pats was had. 

Despite their absence after a few days though the eerie feeling of knowing intent clings to the explorers as a wet mist gives way to a steady howling wind. Leaving the thickest of the foliage behind they come upon the long gorge of Ataaz Kahakla, The Gorge of Death, and aptly named it was. The Gorge was several miles long, the river below narrowing as it moved through, and lined with a strange substance. The walls which varied from 50 to 200 feet tall along this rolling gorge was lined with a cornucopia of beautiful captivating colors, rows upon rows of coral that grew along the side of these cliffs long ago and painted the land in a washing vibrant palette.

It's all dead.

But. It retains its rainbow colors, making the canyon into a breathtaking, pseudo-underwater seascape. Faintly the intrepid wanderers could see their wavy murky reflection in the ancient dead shiny coral but mostly they were drawn to the sight of a mass graveyard that stretched as far as the eye could see down the gorge from north to south. Giant Sharks lay strewn about, their skeletal jaws wide open forming arches in the landscape, their ribs and spines overlapping in places providing impromptu shelter or bridges on the water. Plesiosaurs were embedded into the land below, their long necks bleached white by the sun, and their profiles visible on the side of the canyon as if their ghosts still swam through this dead desolate "sea". The dust of crushed trodden game fish flows through the wind, the faint traces of the tropical landscapes closest equivalent to natural "snow" here, and briefly evocative of the strange wintery landscape most of them had seen nearly two weeks ago now. Descending the shortest distance between cliff top and the gorge floor below ropes were lashed and bones scaled as they passed in the shadow of a bridge across the long water formed from the hollowed-out shell of a gargantuan creature. A pressing presence of an external pursuer was made clear to most of the party as they crossed over this leviathan turtle shell bridge and noticed two figures shadowing the party in the waters below. Thick, chitinous, darkly murky figures silently following along and observing the party as they begin to cross the river.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Everyone except Siward and Aleandrae notices these two figures shadowing you across Ataaz Kahakla.

----------


## Lleban

High on some of Chults finest weed Atuar took in the scenic views. The colors of this area really were spectacular. It felt as if he were traversing through a water color painting. A technicolor dream world of death. The absurdity caused Atuar to laugh out loud throughout their jaunt. Multiple times he stopped to pet the cartilagenous remains of the various former shark fauna of this mystery gorge. Though once his blunt had more or less burned itself out the mysticism of thecation crumbled into ash. After a few minutes of walking he paused and tapped Siward on the shoulder.
*
"So are we letting the bug monsters bellow lead us to an ambush, or do you have another plan."*

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Pausing as he felt Atuar's fingers at his shoulder, Siward froze at the mention of creatures below them.  His eyes drifted to the waves below, and he replied in a steady tone.

*"Do nothing to alarm them.  We are at a disadvantage so long as they remain in the water - we'll take them when they emerge."*

With that, he continued walking, every muscle tensing in his back as he slowly secured his shield.

----------


## Tychris1

Crossing the shell bridge, Siward turned around to address the strange sights in the water and loudly shouted down to them *"Hail, fellows of surf and sea!  Can we be of service to you!?"* He received no response, after briefly discussing with Atuar the nature of what he was dealing with he caught a glimpse of the creatures below.

*Spoiler: Picture*
Show





Despite the seemingly one sided nature of the conversation Siward was not discouraged and continued *"I know you to be Aldani, and I bear you no malice! Speak, if you would have dealings with us, for we quest for the betterment of all the peoples of Chult and beyond! We come to slay the Death Curse, and all are welcome in that holy battle!"* After another long pregnant pause it seems as if Siward will be completely ignored and left with no response before at last the water burbles and parts to reveal the top half of the strange red person below. *"We would like it if you went away."* The sound of bubbling water paid prelude to the accompanying Aldani's call of *"Please."*

*"Then we shall leave you in peace, friends.  But know that we have slain our share of tyrants and monsters on the road south.  If your people have need of liberators, of friends, you have but to speak your need."* 
*No we just want to be left alone. Goodbye.
Dont come back.*

Content with humoring the scared and reclusive creatures they continued on their way, Siward scoring a chunk of red coral in the process, and beginning the meticulous process of carving it into a definitive shape over the next week's journey as they departed the Gorge of Death.

*The Wreck of the Star Goddess
Day 56*

Leaving the borders of the Aldani Basin behind the party once more is assaulted with the pungent odor and permeating presence of undeath as they cross deeper into the souther jungle. Undead infested land rich with rotting fruit once ripe on the vine and insects stirred with a kind of fervorous tenor unmatched in the land prior. The distant howls of the risen dead shatter the ambient subtle sound of everpresent jungle life as they come closer to the strange shipwreck they spotted nearly two weeks prior from the perch of Mbala. 

A wooden vessel is caught high in the tree branches, broken into three chunks. It resembles a ship, but there are differences that mark it clearly as not a seagoing vessel. The stern is the lowest piece, hanging precariously by its rigging about 50 feet above ground. The middle section appears to be 15 feet higher, and the bow section is firmly wedged into a nest of branches another 10 feet above that.

A weak voice calls out from overhead, Hallo, on the ground. Can you help us?

In the foliage below the explorers can see 12 strange figures shuffling about. Their lifeless eyes, strange blue flesh, and bloodied appearance betrays their supernatural nature as they sit restlessly in wait seemingly undisturbed by the parties arrival.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


There's a map in place! Check it out on the Roll20 yo. Also EVERYONE'S LEVEL 5 IF YOU DIDN'T SEE ON THE DISCORD.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Eyeing the blue-skinned creatures clustered around the tree trunks, Siward shouted back to the ship.

*"Hail and well met!  We were drawn by sight of your ship on the horizon - what misfortune has brought you here?"*

----------


## Lleban

Atuar swallowed the local Chult weed he was chewing before briefly igniting his hand before talking to Jack.

*"You want some fire on those arrows?"*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Ghouls!" Aleandrae pointed in the distance toward more undead foes. "Kill the undead, help the people after?"

----------


## Tychris1

*Wreck of the Star Goddess
Day 56*

Maintaining their vigil down below the ship, the Ghouls did not seem perturbed or particularly interested in the explorers as Siward shouted up towards the shattered shambles of a ship. 

"We was charting out southern Chult with mah crew when some flying green shits attacked and popped our airbag..." The woman's shouting voice overhead grew weaker and weaker with each passing word until it was only barely a whisper inaudible from the ground below. At Jack's sudden movement however all of the Ghouls instantly reacted in a coordinated fashion and turned tail, fleeing from the woman at a breakneck pace, and throwing even more of the jungle between themselves and the party as they retreated.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

His heart yearning for combat after their long journey, Siward watched the retreating ghouls with a mix of frustration and disgust.  Sheathing his sword, he shook his head clear and reached out to take hold of a rugged tree trunk.

*"Hold fast, we'll be up to you presently!"*

With that, he began to climb.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Siward climb? (1d20+7)[*11*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Wreck of the Star Goddess*

Hand in hand, branch to branch, Lyndal, Atuar, Siward, and Jack ascended the wreck towards where they had heard the voices. Climbing up to the wreck is relatively easy, thanks to many vines in the trees and lines of rigging hanging from the ship. Jack tarried back and forth helping her 3 companions wherever they struggled and soon they stood upon the central broken mass of the wrecked ship. 3 men with coppery skin, dark curly hair, and slowly rusting chain shirts sat around a broken spoked wheel with helmets turned over and cudgeled together with other rudimentary supplies to form rain catchers that they attended to. They all looked up in beleaguered disbelief as they witnessed the advanced parties arrival. A woman leaned against a fraying rope and breastplate, similar to the men here but with long hair, a pointed nose, and noticeable dimples that rose at the sight of help. She fell to her knees, scrabbling forward as she opened her mouth to speak, and her cracked whispering voice was clearly the same one that called to them before.

"Thank the gods that ye're here. We been stranded for weeks."

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Moving to help the woman he took to be the captain to her feet, Siward looked toward Atuar.

*"These people need water, but not too much.  They'll drown dry if we let them."*

He led the captain to whatever seat was at hand and lowered her down.

*"How did you come to be marooned here?"*

----------


## Lleban

Atuar briefly examined the crew and had to physically restrain himself from gasping in horror. Such was their pitiful state, that Atuar reflexively cast Goodberry.

Along with Lyndal's chocolate donation, Atuar handed each of the sailors a Goodberry.

*"Take one berry each, it should sustain you for at least a day"*

*"Now how can we help you ?"*

----------


## Tychris1

*Wreck of The Star Goddess
Day 56*

Eagerly accepting the magical morsels of food offered the three sailors gathered around Atuar like children at supper. The woman disregarded her breastplate as Siward lead her and she sat down on a vaguely chair like in function branch that had pierced the gondola's hull. Steadying herself on his shoulder with one hand she beared her cutlass with the other and plunged its tip into a grisly rotting plank below to act as a makeshift cane.

"If ya could also feed ma Navigator and Man-At-Arms down there I'd be most appreciative." She looked to Atuar as she gestured down to the stern section and the two occupants standing atop it looking on in apprehension "Trying to chart Chult by air. Terrorfolk saw us and cut the windbag. Sent us crashing down. When what few of ma crew came to we were all tangled up here and a whole mess of the walking dead was stumbling below. That was nearly 18 days ago. After a while they cleared out but then those blue triangle freaks showed up and have been waiting for us to come down. Right around the time we ran out of food.."

She brushed aside what few slick strands were washed out of place and stuck to her forehead to give a convincing and toothy smile to Siward "Thasselandra Bravewing, Cap'n...Er...Ex-Cap'n of _The Star Goddess_. This is Brax, Nhar, and Veliod. The lout in splint down there is Falx and the others Ra-das. Welcome aboard me ship!" She laughed weakly, wrapping an arm around her stomach to catch herself as she did so, and then following through with greater consternation as her face betrayed actual physical pain.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Stepping back to give the captain her space, Siward tried to imagine the _Star Goddess_ as she was before disaster had struck.  The veteran of many a longship raid, there remained something magical in the promise of a flying ship.  

*"Thank you for the welcome, Captain.  I am Siward Alfson, and these are my companions Lyndal Fireheart, Jack Marlowe, and Atuar DeMbala.  We've been exploring the jungle ourselves for the better part of two months, and I must say your ship is among the stranger things we've stumbled across."*

Unspooling a rope, he passed it to Jack as she made ready to climb down to the two separated survivors. 

*"Do you have any idea why the ghouls were content simply to wait?  I mean no offense, but with your situation as dire as it is I'd have thought you too tempting a target to ignore."*

----------


## Tychris1

*Wreck of the Star Goddess
Day 56*

Thasselandra shook her head, meekly shrugging her shoulders as she answered Siward "I've no idea, they acted strangely. Whispered to each other, broke up, took shifts to watch us. We've still got weapons and ammo. Maybe they didn't want to risk-" The captain's words were cut short as Jack had just gotten to the other shamble of a ship to feed the others and the ground team swept about in search of tracks and supplies. Everyone was evidently aware of the sound of breaking branches, ripping vines, and the sudden howl of epic simian proportions as the ghouls suddenly rushed back into the foliage they had previously abandoned. Spurred on into a radical killing frenzy they darted back and forth weaving through each other's paths and the tangled mess of fauna that populated the ground of Chult. Overhead swinging from the branches descending down through the canopy were four immense hulking four-armed monstrosities of rotting flesh, fractured bones, and patchy fur that clapped through the air like thunder. Thasselandra instantly pulled her rapier out of the wood as she hoarsely raised her voice as loud as she could to the separated survivors below "BRACE YOURSELVES!"

*Spoiler: The New Creatures*
Show





*Spoiler: Combat!*
Show


Jack, Darion, Aleandrae, Lyndal, and Srirak go before the hulking Girallon zombies. Initiative is up in the roll20.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"To arms, everyone!" Aleandrae shouted to the others. "Ghouls on the ground and above!" Turning to Vorn, Aleandrae instructed the construct, "Vorn, be a dear and shield us from those ghouls. If you manage to catch four or five together, go ahead and release your stored spell."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Inspiration die to...Jack. Remember, they are d8s now. ^_^

----------


## PepperP.

Lyn frowned as she couldn't get a clear shot to the horde of rampaging simian-ghouls headed their way. She sidled her way out onto an adjacent branch in order to get a better view and decided what she saw needed to be set on fire in the most efficient way at her disposal.

"Hey Siward, watch this spell! I just learned it, it's very... fiery!"

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

F I R E B A L L
Dex save 15, save for half
Damage
(8d6)[*34*]
Acrobatics
(1d20)[*4*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Wreck of the Star Goddess
Day 56*

At the extension of Lyndal's finger a bead of scalding red shot forth, jettisoning through the air even as she fell down to the ground, and it burned with an intensity that hurt to look upon. Like a shooting star ripping through the night sky it slowly faded from view into the thicket of Chult's foliage and into the mass of obscured ape like zombie flesh. With a crack it exploded, leaves scattering through the wind as the low rumble of a dragon's roar was soon deafened with the whipping of flames, and the rapidly settling ash of an explosive plume that for the briefest of seconds looked liked a dragon spreading its wings to fly into the sky. The massive zombies made little sign of their intense pain, even as long stretches of their fur turned from white to darkened soot, and heaps of rotting flesh sloughed off into unrecognizable chunks of meat. Darion rolled to the side, quickly hiding amongst the foliage, and incanting a few words before shooting off a beam of burning golden flame that struck a girallon zombie directly in its chest, hollowing the cavity, and sparking a fire that continued to burn with the beating of a macabre heart within the monsters frame. Beating their chests they lunged through the air, grabbing vines, ropes, and branches with rabid celerity as they closed the distance and landed on the chunk of ship most of the survivors were on. It buckled under their added weight. 

As the Ghouls made their advance they began to splinter, flanking around the trees below, and utilizing the cover as well as they could. One of them surged forward, struck in a rabid frenzy, and one for their troubles was paid with a bolt through the head by Jack and a second arrow through the heart by Azaka. Not to leave Lyndal compromised in the face of a flanking host of undead, Brother Croc and Srirak strode through the foliage and scooped up the draconic noblility to join their scaled war platform. Aleandrae's words struck true with her compatriots, stirring rhetoric filling hearts, and Vorn's sluggish adamantine body began to slowly move into place to obey its mistress. Sliding into cover Azaka and Salida continued to provide grounded ranged support for Jack, trying their hardest not to stand too close together, and failing as they rolled into a long root.

*"Why is it always ghouls. Hey Azaka they look just like you, any last words for your family reunion?"*
*"No."*
*"That counts."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


The Girallon Zombies move 90 feet. 1 Ghoul dies, 6 of them dash forward, and 5 of them move forward but Dodge. 

Everyone's up.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

A cry of dismay escaped the barbarian's chest as Lyndal danced out onto a branch only to plummet to the ground below.  The moment it took her to regain her feet was a breathless eternity, but as it passed Siward looked towards the wall of simian flesh before him with a fury to match the searing heat of Lyndal and Atuar's flames.

*"Atuar, support the ground party against the ghouls!  I'll finish this trash."*

Sword in hand, Siward sprinted forward with a war cry, lashing out at both the zombies before him with reckless abandon.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Siward will rage, move, and reckless attack.  First attack at the less injured zombie.

Attack 1: (1d20+7)[*14*]
Advantage: (1d20+7)[*22*]

Damage: (1d8+6)[*14*]
Radiant Damage: (1d6+2)[*3*]

Attack 2: (1d20+7)[*12*]
Advantage: (1d20+7)[*8*]

Damage: (1d8+6)[*9*]

----------


## PepperP.

"I'm ok!" Lyndal waved at the others above as Srirak and Brother Crocodile came to her rescue.

"Let's give these guys the same treatment since we're down here." Lyn's eyes glowed gleefully as she sent off another blinding stream of fire that erupted into a searing ball of flames.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Fireball on left ghoul group.
damage
(8d6)[*26*]

----------


## Nefarion Xid

"Right. Right. More fire then." Darion nodded his approval and bolted another mutant ape zombie.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+6)[*24*] Fire Bolt vs south girralonalonaliongr
(2d10)[*10*] fire damage

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Striding forward a few paces, Aleandrae nocked and loosed an arrow at one of the approaching undead. "Vorn, get ready to hit the first one that gets close to you!" she called out to the construct.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Firing an arrow at the ghoul with the blue dot: (1d20+5)[*11*]
Damage: (1d6+2)[*8*]

And then Vorn moves forward and holds an action to attack the first ghoul that gets near him.

----------


## Tychris1

*Wreck of the Star Goddess
Day 56*

Regrouping with the others on the ground, Srirak and Brother croc waited for the opportune moment to strike. Peeling out from amidst the smoky plume of Lyndal's second fireball the two separated ghoul packs converged on the now clumped ground party. Dodging and weaving past the hail of arrows from the survivors above and explorers below the ghouls encircled the defensive positioning beneath the shadow of the broken mast. Shield raised on high the Lizardfolk Shaman intoned a sliver of Semuanya's supernatural power and the shadow of reptilian death fell over the vast majority of the slavering monsters. Their eyes glowed bright yellow for the briefest of moments as their frenzied sprint retained all its momentum but drastically switched course, turned by the power of the divine, and repulsed instantly away from Srirak. Two of the ghouls remained determined in their bloodlust and leaped into the midst of the party. The easternmost assailant was cut short by the waiting jaws of Brother Croc, who ripped the undead creature down, and held it still in a bone-crushing vise-like grip long enough for Vorn to step on its upper half and render it into rotting ruby paste.

Up above with the lone Girallon Zombie the abomination roared its challenge and slammed its head down on Nhar, crushing the guards pitted chainmail as it sunk its teeth straight through his chest, and swallowed a chunk of his chest and upper body. Its remaining four arms were a blur of violence, swinging waxen melting flesh, charred bone, and burnt exposed bone. The lower pair grabbed Brax and ripped him in twain, casting him to the side even as its upper left arm slapped back Veliod, and its upper right arm grabbed a hold of Siward's shield arm but failed to meaningfully behoove the barbarian amidst their struggle. Throwing herself behind a fallen beam, Captain Bravewing held her rapier close, and steadied it to ram into the zombie once she had an opening.

*Spoiler: Combat*
Show


Srirak turns 8 of the 10 ghouls. I have marked them with a little scared man on them. The Girallon zombie kills two of the guards and fails to grapple Siward. 

Vorn and Brother Croc wombo combo one ghoul to death. You're all up again.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Horrified that the zombie had ignored him in favor of the spent crew, Siward launched himself at the flailing mass of undead limbs that was the remaining girallon.  His shield lashed out at the creature's knees, seeking to buckle them before unleashing a flurry of divinely-empowered steel.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If SIward's Shield Bash fails he will recklessly attack.

Shield bash athletics: (1d20+7)[*8*]
Advantage: (1d20+7)[*8*]

Attack 1: (1d20+7)[*27*]
Advantage: (1d20+7)[*17*]

Damage: (1d8+6)[*10*]
Radiant Damage: (1d6+2)[*3*]

Attack 2: (1d20+7)[*14*]
Advantage: (1d20+7)[*16*]

Damage: (1d8+6)[*9*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Wreck of the Star Goddess
Day 56*

Heavenly sword in hand, Siwards aim was true, and he nearly tumbled over the crumbling mast of the burning _Star Goddess_ as his blade beheaded the four armed zombie and cast its tattered body to the shambles of jungle below. Broken, dispersed, and sent to rout the Ghouls of Ras Nsi continued to scatter with the humid winds of Chult. Chased by fire and steel many fell but a scant few slithered away beneath the afternoon sun. With blessed rain and swift footing the party collected and salvaged what supplies they could from the surrounding wreckage. Captain Bravewing for her part performed a parting ceremony for her fallen crewmates, burning parts of their ensemble, and blowing the ashes to the heavens above.

*Spoiler: Loot and Combat End*
Show


Victory Get. You manage to salvage from the wreckage of this ships cargo and scattered gear enough materials to make an Explorers Pack and a Priests Pack.

Explorers Pack: Includes a backpack, a bedroll, a mess kit, a tinderbox, 10 torches, 10 days of rations, and a waterskin. The pack also has 50 feet of hempen rope strapped to the side of it.
Priests Pack: Includes a backpack, a blanket, 10 candles, a tinderbox, an alms box, 2 blocks of incense, a censer, vestments, 2 days of rations, and a waterskin

----------


## Tychris1

*The Heart of Ubtao
Day 63*

Supplies gathered from the savaged airship the explorers cut their way north east with the beleaguered dregs of the crew that remained. At first they were quite burdensome, slow to maneuver through the meandering jungle floor, and needed to stop frequently. But over the days they regained their strength, bit by bit, and were finally keeping ample pace with the party through rocky plateau and sloshing mire. On the second day of travel Aleandrae received a message from Gertrude via Sending "The Merchant Princess Jessamine has perished. The Death Curse has claimed her. The case of your unlawful assassination is unfortunately in Jobal's favor. I'm Sorry." Though stricken with grave news on the reception they'd receive back in Port Nyanzaru the party was heralded by the distant visage of the Heart of Ubtao floating over their charted path. Circling around the outskirts of the Aldani Basin they found themselves deeper and deeper within undead infested territory, the only natural wildlife in view were vicious survivors, and either densely packed predators or creatures of brobdingnagian size. At last they came upon the immediate area of their intended target. 

A massive chunk of earth and rock torn from the earth drifts over the swampy forest, about a hundred feet above the ground. A petrified tree towers above the stone, with its stone roots protruding from the bottom. Between the shape of the rock and the branching of the trees limbs, it creates the impression of a gigantic stone heart hanging in the sky. The impression is only made more gruesome by the red liquid dripping from the roots.

You see a cave mouth in the side of the slowly rotating heart, and a staircase winding from the cave up to the flattened top where the petrified tree stands. The staircase definitely isnt natural; it was carved with tools into the rock. Standing upon the stairs looking down at you all is an elven woman in dark robes billowing with the wind.

*Spoiler: The Heart of Ubtao Image*
Show




*Spoiler: The Elven Woman*
Show




Beneath the levitating earth mote was a vine covered statue of a Chultan King, his spears butt planted firm into the ground by his left foot, and his right hand lifted up to the sky as if prepared to catch something in the shadow of this massive landmass. A small graveyard of bones was piled around it, the obscured slithering of life detectable just beneath the cadaver ripe surface, and seven ape-like figures danced around it. Some of them threw more offerings upon the shrine, others swung off of the spears head by their long tails, and all of them ceased their reverie at the sight of the party. Standing roughly five feet tall the monkeys bare their sharp teeth and growl or whoop softly but a hush falls over them at the sight of Rosie and the Monkward. They begin to slap each others shoulders and chests, pointing at the flying pets, and hooting as they slowly approached the party with curious wary expressions. 

*Spoiler: The Monkeys*
Show

----------


## Lleban

Atuar took a puff of his Chult weed before truly taking in the view. Frankly is was groovy as all hell, and Atuar couldn't quite understand how a petrified tree could land so high in the air. Aside from that Atuar looked at the various actions of the flying monkeys, they didn't appear to be  zombies but it was hard to tell for sure.

*"Those monkeys don't look right, don't look undead either though, best to be weary."*

----------


## Tychris1

*The Heart of Ubtao
Day 63*

As the strange monkeys approached the party, Aleandrae distinctly remembered their abhorrent origins as Su-Monsters, and Lyndal discouraged their existence with a swift gust of dragon's fire. The strange Elven Woman above watched impassively, only noting at Siward's behest that they did not belong to her, and so they burned quite brightly. *"Who are you all?"* She shouted down *"State your intentions."* She listened in kind to each of their names, with heavy embellishment from Siward, and upon their near-immediate declaration of intending upon the Death Curse, she had set to motion. Pulling forth a piece of paper she burned it within her grasp, sending the swirling flaming scraps into the air, circling round and round each other, and with the swirling of her hands they manifested a glowing blue power between them. Apparating before the party on the floor were several circling stones in an equal measure with their own volatile field of arcane energy. *"Please only send up your Key Speakers for this endeavor, my home can only house so many."* 

Deciding to leave behind the crew of the _Star Goddess_ plus their two guides, Darion reasoned against jumping into strange magic woman's holes but rather looting the surface level scorched monstrous monkey shrine, and the remaining 6 settled on going through. After making sure Siward didn't burn up when coming through the other side the rest followed suit swiftly. As Jack at last leapt past the magical threshold she found herself at the steps of a staircase that seemed smooth and untouched by mortal feet for many generations. "From up here, you can see so much of the beauty... oh I have an idea!" She rushed up the stairs sliding past the Pirate to sit beneath the shade of a petrified tree. *"I am Valindra Shadowmantle. Arcane savant at your service. Please do come inside so we may speak properly without all that yelling."*

Stepping past the precipice of the carved cave mouth they found themselves in an impromptu office. This cave is musty and dimly lit by daylight filtering down through the hollow, petrified tree trunk 20 feet above. A pool of dirty rainwater occupies the central 20 feet of the floor, between natural pillars formed by the roots of the petrified tree. Three tall bookcases stand against the wall to the right of the cave entrance. A desk and several wooden crates stand against the left-hand wall. Opposite the entrance are two closed doorways into smaller chambers and, between them, a large iron cage. Held within the cage was a strange dwarf sized green creature and a pale bearded man. The room reeked of lightly burning woodsmoke.

*Spoiler: The Man and Companion*
Show






*"Pardon the mess I've been a bit preoccupied with handling these two interloping thieves."* Valindra stated as she sat by her desk and began to process through papers *"Now you said you wish to stop the Death Curse? I'm highly interested. I've come to Chult in search of this Death Curse. My employers are quite invested in it's removal but I think destroying it is a measure reserved as a last resort. It's magics are unique! At a scale we have never seen before. I've set myself on trying to contain this Death Curse to a more limited area of effect where it can be safely and properly studied."*

*"Yes we've in search of the Forgotten City of Omu! But before we continue I've a few questions for your prisoner if you would grant me such a boon."* Siward was answered with a dispassionate wave of the hand and so set on the cage. *"I have but one question. Are you Artus Cimber?"*

The man groggily shook awake as the reptilian folk took a defensive position over him. *"Never heard of him."*

Rattling the bars of the cage with otherworldly fury, Siward interrogated him further, eliciting a shrug of approval from the now revealed Artus Cimber *"A lot of people are looking for you. It would amuse me to no end watching them fight over you, save that your daughter also wanders in search of a lineage that looks regrettable."* Apparently he took offense to the notion that he had a child of any kind and prepared to jam a finger at Siward's chest. The salted Reaver prepared for the move and snatched at the finger with the grip of a tiger. But it was as if the brute of a man were trying to wrestle a glacier. So intense a cold he had never experienced his whole life made only more unbearable when he actually made contact with the man and felt his fingers go numb. He maintained a vice like grip on the finger for several agonizing moments before they both let go and nursed their respective wounds. The strange lizard creature moving to Artus' side to lay hands upon him and shine him with blessed healing.

*"Look I don't have no daughter. I don't know what you heard but she's either mistaken or lying. And yes you're right a lot of bad people are after me."*

Sufficiently satisfied Siward moved on to the other cellmate but found communications stunted. The cave began to reek of a sizzling salted ham at just the right frequency, a sweet sacharrine scent, and then the pungent smell of a fresh lemony aroma. Though he could not communicate verbally it seemed the small dinosaur folk was capable of pheromonal communique. Raising his fingers to answer questions the green stranger informed Siward that though they was a newer companion to Artus Cimber on arriving to Chult they considered him a true friend. 

Watching the scene unfold, Valindra Shadowmantle kicked her feet up onto the table, knocking her black boots together *"Now if what you say is true, why should I give over this wanted man to you all? It seems like I have all the cards."* After brief negotiations they settled on returning to the Heart of Ubtao in one weeks time after Lady Shadowmantle has run a gamut of arcane experiments on Artus Cimber for testing purposes on his mythical "Ring of Winter". During discussions Aleandrae has penned down a wide swathe of the land around the Aldani Basin and notes a strange stone structure in the distance! Some kind of ruin or dungeon? It tittilates the back of the blue haired Bard's mind. The distance needed to reach the ruins they surmise will corroborate nicely with the time frame given for these experiments. After brief inspection of the Petrified Tree (With minor bat home ownership rights violated by Siward and small scale interviewing by Atuar) they figure something is amiss in the cave below. Their suspicions are quite quickly confirmed by the smell of rotting flesh permeating the air as they return to Valindra to deliver their plan and find her electrocuting Artus and his companion. 

*"Oh you know, I haven't bathed in quite some time."* She remarked half heartedly as her head turned rigidly over her shoulder to leer back at the assembled ensemble of adventurers. At Atuar's indication that there lurked foul creatures behind one of the doors, Siward drew forth his righteous sword, awash with divine power, and kicked open the wooden door as Srirak intoned a powerful prayer to Semuanya. Though Valindra stood her ground and didn't take the first move she did quickly wag her finger and intone condescendingly *"No no no, not in my house."* as Atuar tried to ensorcell Jack's arrows with purifying flame. The Lizard God of Survival wrought forth a terrible hissing choir of life's brutal grip and the sound of fleeing panicking fleshy bodies behind the door answered the Barbarians suspicions even as he wrenched the door open and plunged his blade into Valindra's chest. A staggering flash of light erupted from the direct impact of his holy impetus, the tool of the gods charged with singleminded fury that stung to behold, and he plunged it in further as he felt his steel sink into pliant flesh. Only, then Valindra stood before him, with an expression of utter annoyance, and with callous disregard for Srirak's prayer peeled away the illusion of her guise of life and revealed a terrifying withered husk beneath. 

*Spoiler: Valindra Shadowmantle*
Show





Immediately releasing the grip on his sword, Siward stumbled on the words amidst all consuming terror *"Ohwemadeamistake."* The battled tested iron clattered to the ground in punctuation of that statement as her body seemed to reject the weapon and leave no sign of damage behind but the light singing of divine energy. Lyndal, with a level of experience in assauging the egos of entities with intense arcane power and seemingly infinite age for malice (For she was quite certain that the dessicated High Elf woman before her counted themselves among the ranks of Liches) quickly cut in, hands outstretched in a sign of peace, and remarked in their shared native tongue of Elven "Please spare us, he's an idiot."

Valindra guffawed, picking up the sword off the ground, and handing it to the trembling Siward (whilst gripping the edge of it with enough tension that it would surely slit the flesh of any mortal to wield such a bade). *"Oh of course. One wielder of the art to another I'm familiar with all those dashing hero types eager to plunge their swords into whatever potential hole is before them. It's no concern to me I'm just glad we've come to a proper understanding!"* She responded in Elven and the two ladies shared an uneasy joy that seemed to signal the Lich's unwillingness to start ripping people apart with magic.

*"I owe you a boon, Lady Shadowmantle, and I deeply apologize. Though I must ask why someone of your unholy affliction,"* *"I prefer Arcane Accomplishment."* *"You're right that's very mortal centric of me, why is someone of your status taking orders from someone else?"*
*"Consider your apology accepted though if I cannot collect from you I will call upon another Alfson down your line. And it's as you seafolk like to say there is always a bigger fish. The Red Wizards pay a high price and are interested in a guiding hand to ensure proper execution. At the very least we've been in contact with each other long enough for me to Sending any of you. I'll be in touch as I hope this relationship will bear fruit in curtailing the worst of the Death Curse and your inevitable plunge into the underground depths of Omu in search of its origins. Now if you need arcane assistance to reach the ground once more I would happily provide but would need a day to prepare. Any other services I would also be willing to satisfy given some time to prepare."*

The six of them looked amongst each other nervously then back to Siward.

*"No I think we'll just jump down. Thank you for your hospitality though."* Siward stated as he slowly left, leaving Artus Cimber impotently fuming at the sight of them willingly cahorting with a Lich, and they all piled onto Siward's back before leaping well over a hundred feet down into the soft land below. Sadly no treasure was looted from the remains despite Darion's best most scrupulous efforts and once a bevy of healing spells were dispensed with upon Siward the returning party informed the others of their transpiring incident and decision.

The captain of the _Star Goddess_, Thassilandra Bravewing, looked rather putoff when Siward noted their destination of a round trip weeks journey through a ruin. "While I appreciate you saving my men it's my responsibility to get them to safety. I can't rightly risk leading them into some dangerous abandoned ruin even in the company of ones as skilled as yourself if we're only going to be heading in one big circle. I've a ship to replace, insurance to claim, and some horrible back pain to sort out."

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"So," Aleandrae began quietly, the needs of the stranded airship sailors eclipsed in her mind by what had just occurred. "Valindra Shadowmantle," she hissed, adding an abyssal epithet and dropping her voice so that the sailors could not hear her. No need to panic them. "We are in the big leagues now, as they say in Waterdeep. I don't know about you all, but I really am not enamored of being under the eye of a lich, however polite she may be."

----------


## PepperP.

"It's a bit late for that now, I'm afraid. We've got her attention after that mess whether we like it or not. And that's besides that fact that she's got Artus Cimber in her grasp, I really would like to talk to Xandala again. It was odd he denied having a daughter. I should be terribly offended if I was her." Lyn gave Aleandrae a conciliatory peck on the forehead. 

"Anyway, we promised to take these people to Kir Sabal, so I think that's what we should do. I doubt a few days extra absence would mean much to a lich." She shrugged as she made her proposal that they keep their word to the beleaguered airship crew.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Pausing to stretch his ravaged calves, Siward nodded at Lyndal's points.

*"Indeed, our apologies Captain.  The encounter with so potent a foe had me somewhat out of sorts - we will of course deliver you to civilization before delving any more forgotten ruins."*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Well, I could always cast a Sending spell to tell her we found him," the Bard suggested.

----------


## Tychris1

*Ataaz Muhahah
Day 70*

*Spoiler: Aleandrae's Brief Sending Discourse with Xandala*
Show


A: "Found your dad. Held captive by a lich? Unsure how to proceed as she can squash us. You have 25 words to respond."
X: Where? Can polymorph or be powerfully invisible. Try breakout? Is he hurt? At Basin. Inete and Summerwise say hi. Nice to hear a friendly voice.
A: "Did not seem hurt. Not sure you won't do something dumb. Will think about sharing the information in the future. Will contact you again soon."
X: I dont like this but fine. So long as hes safe. As safe as one can be under scrutiny of a Lich. Sending me soon.



With their supplies gathered and morale vaguely restored, the seven heroes cut through the sickly pallid overgrowth of the jungle, and rapidly worked their way to the land bridge Ataaz Muhahah. The most well known crossing over the River Olung and a clear path to the mysterious isolated establishment of Kir Sabal. More of the strange multi-armed zombies seemed to shadow in the step of the rather large and cumbersome party but when given the slightest sign of trouble scattered like vermin in the light. Strange twisting vines, branches soaked in blood, and gnarled tugging roots given animate life mark the edges of this cursed section of the jungle that then smooth out into the more vibrant but no less deadly flora more visible around Port Nyanzaru. Cresting over a hill the prize is in sight, a great masterfully crafted stone bridge suspended a hundred feet over the River Olung, and overgrown with life. The Monkey Bridge, Salida gives it's name in a small breath of almost reverence, more respect than she's given to most living things, and the name for it becomes self evident. Hundreds of monkeys hang off the bridge, dangling on its underside by their tails, and perching on its stalwart walls throughout the length and breadth of the stone monument. The monkeys are a mix of living monkeys and ancient carvings that are carved out of the same stone of the bridge. Most of the carvings have been damaged by time and the elements, but the skilled artistry remains apparent in their lifelike grimaces and posturing. 

The living monkeys chatter and shriek continually, and the gorge echoes with the sound of their incessant excitable cries. Occasionally, the echoes from up and down the gorge overlap in a way that transforms the cacophony into haughty, gloating overwhelming laughter like the bellowing of a primordial god. When that happens, the terrified monkeys fall silent for several minutes as the laughter dies away before resuming their chatter and beginning the absurd cycle once more. Symbolic mazes are carved prominently onto the bridge and its supports though many of these embellishments have been obscured with lichen and moss growing and flowing through them. The pulsing vibrant green veins of Chult. A stone shrine stands at the midpoint of the bridge. It consists of an imposing statue of a Chultan warrior wearing a war mask, carved in the face of a snarling jaguar with fangs bared, and hunkered down like a panther ready to pounce with Ykwla outstretched and a massive stone shield held tightly near the knee and breast. Like the monkeys elsewhere on the bridge, the carving is highly stylized and eerily lifelike in its artistry though time has faired it a far gentler fate with only a cloak of lichen draped over its shoulders before rolling down its back. Bright gems flash in its eye sockets, twinkling to match the sheen of the finest diamonds, and yet almost appear... sad? Dispondent? 

A human skeleton lies crumpled near the statues feet. Several of its bones are obviously broken, but its impossible tell whether these injuries happened while the person was alive or were caused by scavengers after death. Part of the bridge has fallen away, leaving a 20-foot gap. The stone at either edge looks crumbly and unsafe. Azaka stands at the edge of the bridge, putting her hand over her eyes as she scans towards the end, and upon noticing the collapsed section of bridge mutters *"Fuck...."*

----------


## Lleban

Atuar looked concerned at Azaka, then at the imposing statue at the bridges center. Atuar took a swig of tea from his waterskin before recalling what the statue. Supposedly this tea would help uncloud his minds eye, but only time will tell how effective this serum will be.
*
"Oh I remember this."*  he said perhaps a tad louder than intended.

*"This is a statue of Ubtao, a stone guardian left to defend the bridge and keep away people who dont pay the proper obeisance. The required homage involves placing a fingertip at the center of one of the bridges mazelike carvings and tracing an unbroken path past the statue."
*

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Casting an inquisitive glance between Atuar and the bridge's stone guardian, Siward crouched down to examine the beginnings of the bridge mazes.

*"And if we leave the maze's path once beyond the statue, what then?  I doubt we'll manage to bridge the gap there if our backs are bent in homage the whole way."*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Uh..." Aleandrae paused at the start of the bridge and stood looking over everything, thinking...

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Intelligence! (1d20+4)[*13*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Ataaz Muhahah
Day 70*

With Aleandrae leading the way each in turn placed a hand upon the lichen infested wall one after the other following in the traces of their infernally inspired bard and she passed beneath the somber gaze of the hunter's shrine unceremoniously. The process of tracing through touch alone through the maze continued rather quietly from one passing hand to the next until Jack finished her tracing with Darion and Srirak still trailing behind. The moment the salty booze ridden Pirate took one step beyond the threshold of the shrine it began to move, lichen moss cloak cast aside without effort, dust flaking in a shuddering panicked flee from the groan of stone grinding and breaking, and ancient limbs grew animate in the midst of the monkey's bridge. Stone yklwa held in one hand and shield held proudly the statue looked down at the Pirate with both gemstone eyes glowing brilliantly as it now stood at its commanding full height over its bridge charge. Jack was face to face with a stone speartip the size of her head mere inches from her own.

*Spoiler: Initiative!*
Show


The Shrine Guardian rolled terribly on its initiative so everyone gets to act before it does.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Watch out, it's awake!" Aleandrae called out the obvious to the others. Quickly, she cast a spell on the statue, hoping to do it some harm.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Casting Shatter for (3d8)[*15*] thunder damage.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Suddenly face to face with an angry divine guardian, Siward decided on a course of action in an instant.  His body coiling into a spring of angry energy, he gazed deeply into the diamond eyes of his foe and screamed a challenge.  At the same time, he slammed his shield against the statue, seeking to send it tumbling off the bridge.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Siward rages and attempts to shove the statue (golem?) 2 times.

Athletics 1: (1d20+7)[*14*]
Advantage: (1d20+7)[*18*]

Athletics 2: (1d20+7)[*27*]
Advantage: (1d20+7)[*14*]

----------


## Lleban

Atuar had been lazily following the maze of his ancestors when he heard the divine guardian slowly creaking to life. As Siward began pushing the gaurdian down he summoned his own wildfire spirit behind the statue.

----------


## PepperP.

"I'm not sure what the question is, but fire has got to be the right answer!" Lyn followed Atuar's lead and a big blall of flames erupted arounf the statue.

Fireball!
(8d6)[*31*]
save DC dex 15 for half

----------


## Nefarion Xid

"Right, right. Time for iconoclasm then."

Darion casts whip!

*Spoiler: Crack*
Show

(1d20+8)[*14*]
(1d4+5)[*6*] damage
(3d6)[*15*] sneak attack?

----------


## Tychris1

*Ataaz Muhahah
Day 70*

As flames washed over the massive stone statue and the crash of Aleandrae's shatter chipped its warmask Siward sprung to the forefront smashing his body against its leg. Sent crashing upon the stone pedestal it once stood vigil over the statue writhed with brittle cracking autonomy while Darion's whip and Jack's bolts found no purchase in the magical stone. The wrestling to and fro of the shielded companions and their crocodilian mount provided ample cover for Vorn to safely escort the amazed skyship sailors off the bridge. A few spared paltry efforts to damage its exterior but when they proved for naught Captain Bravewing signaled a retreat. Standing up amidst ash and smoke the Statue focused upon the mighty warrior that was able to move it upon its ancient and sacred stance. Reaching down the statue lifted Siward and threw him over the side of the bridge, his grip upon his sword quickly discarded as he sought purchase with which to cease his fall, and at the last moment grabbed a hold of the vines hanging over the side of the bridge. Dangling precariously off of Ataaz Muhahah, Siward looked down to see his drifting feet, and up once more to the swarm of Babboons that laired beneath and howled their discontent.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Siward is thrown off the bridge and falls 15 feet before catching himself on the vines below. 

You are all up once more.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Vorn, throw that statue over the side if you can!" Aleandrae shouted, once more trying to crack the statue's stone body.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Shatter (3rd level slot this time) on the statue again for (4d8)[*11*] thunder damage. DC 15 Con save.

----------


## PepperP.

"Siward!" As she watch Siward fall over the side, Lyndal felt a burning rage for this mindless obstacle that dared impede their progress for NO GOOD REASON. Her vision seared red as she unleashed another fireball at the statue.

F I R E B A L L
Save DC 15 Dex
Damage
(8D6)[*28*]

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Clinging desperately to monkey-infested vines, Siward watched his sword vanish beneath him with a pang of despair.  And a larger pang of rage.  Holding tight to the ropey creepers that dangled from the bridge, he began to haul himself back to the fight, waving his arm angrily to banish a particularly brave monkey that chose to accost him.  Hauling himself back over the edge of the ancient edifice, his shield began to glow with the same radiance as his sword as he slammed into the towering colossus that barred their way.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Siward will do some improvised shield attacks, ending with a shield bash to prone if possible.

Attack 1: (1d20+4)[*24*]
Damage: (1d4+6)[*7*]
Radiant Damage: (1d6+2)[*5*]

Attack 2: (1d20+4)[*16*]
Damage: (1d4+6)[*8*]
Radiant Damage (if first attack missed): (1d6+2)[*5*]

Shield Bash: (1d20+7)[*11*]
Advantage: (1d20+7)[*26*]

----------


## Tychris1

*Ataaz Muhahah
Day 70*

While Siward was swift to return to the field of war, his rapid climb only briefly halted by a raging monkey's stray kick, there was work left to be done on the bridge, and the two criminal partners got to work. Darion kicking off the side of the bridge, his troll hide dagger carved through stone as sure as flesh, and while the sparks still rained down from above Jack quickly tripped the stone monster. Twin explosions from Atuar and Lyndal, born from ancient magics alike, melted the stone warriors shield into slag dripping below. Vorn tried to march in to attack but found little room amidst the melee, rebuffed by the harmony of Srirak's bell and Aleandrae's shattering. Heaving himself over, Siward ignored his discarded sword, and simply began repeatedly bludgeoning his shield arm onto the stone statue's chest. All the while its eyes glowed brighter until they shone so brightly as to sting the eyes of all present. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Brother Crocodile has restrained the Statue on the ground after Jack tripped it. Everyone except Aleandrae must make a wisdom saving throw.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Perhaps unaware of the effect she'd managed to avoid, Aleandrae once more tried to use the sheer power of sound to crack open the stone behemoth. "Come on, Siward, let's crack this guy apart!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Shatter, 3rd level for (4d8)[*17*] thunder damage on a failed save. DC 15.

Bonus action: Bardic Inspiration die to Siward.

----------


## Tychris1

*Ataaz Muhahah
Day 70*

Restrained in reptilian jaws, the stone statue looked up to the heavens as fire, magic, and steel came crashing down upon it in unified if sluggish intent. Its eyes still glowed brightly from the magical pulse it had emitted. The last heartbeat of some ancient guardian. A light rain picked up, a sensation almost synonymous with Chult, and yet strangely personal in this moment. The first drops landed upon its face, streaks of water smearing down what remained of its once chiseled details, and pooling in the warped melted deposits that had bloomed throughout the fight. Tumbling over its leg, Darion took his Dagger of Warning in hand, bargained for with foul forces long ago, and plunged it into the heart of the stone. The light ceased. A flickering whimper of magic moments before they were naught but shiny rocks. The howling of the monkeys ceased. Hushed. A command carried on a warm wind rolling down the river and far far away into the heart of Chult. Siward made to claim his bounty, though found that the eyes were but forgeries upon examining them with his compatriots. A dazzling trap for those with a lust for trophies and all that glitters. Sheepishly, the crew of the _Star Goddess_ stepped across the bridge, watching their saviors recover, and Azaka looked over the chasm of the bridge as she took lead. 

She quickly regretted it.

Stumbling back she shook her head in a fugue of nausea and gripped the stone walls like an iron vise. *"I'm gonna be sick."* She muttered beneath her breathe *"It wasn't like this when last I crossed..."* Slapping her on the back like a mother to a child Salida smirked and threw her own discerning eye over the gap *"Some time ago no doubt, you Worn Out Tree. Siward, you think you can leap this distance? Get some rope and maybe help pull some of us across? Unless one of you magic folk could fly this whole time and never mentioned it prior."*

----------


## Lleban

*Atuar*

Realizing they needed to get across the bridge and recovering from a post golem melting high, Atuar decided to cast speak with animals. Perhaps the numerous flying monkeys could help string a rope across this bridge. Of course, Vorn would have to go the long way either way but Atuar had little interest in retracing his steps.

"Friends, Chultans, Primates, Lend me your ears! I come to cross bridges, not to bury golems."

Atuar continued gesticulating wildly *"The evil that haunts this land lives forward. The good needs not but a roe to reach them"*

----------


## Tychris1

*Ataaz Muhahah
Day 70*

Looking at the proferred rope the host of monkeys howled. They slapped amongst themselves, pointing at the stranger in their lair, and chittered jeering comments on Atuar and his compatriots. Some of them shifted about uncomfortably, furtive eyes clearly understanding his words, and yet all too scared by their meaning. Slowly one shuffled forward, dragging their knuckles in the process, and ignoring the hooting insults thrown by their kin. Taking the rope in hand they moved back and with a quick smack of the back of the hand they riled their more cautious kin to action. A boulder buried partially into the earth was looped around on the other side of the bridge, the impromptu rope bridge settled but untested, and soon abandoned by the monkeys entrusted to set it. Stirred by some force or danger privy to their eyes only. After a few careful testing steps at the edge, Salida nodded her head in satisfaction and looked to Atuar *"Good job, Mbala. That'll help us but what about your giant Fake Goblin God?"* She looked up at Vorn whilst Azaka fixed her gaze at the dizzying heights and attempted to stop herself from retching and sweating profusely.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Maybe he can just walk across the bed of the river," Aleandrae suggests, peering over the edge.

----------


## PepperP.

Lyn poked at the rope bridge with a cautious finger.

"Are we sure this safe? Should we draw straws to see who um... _gets_ to go first?" She pulled her finger back, clearly reluctant to be the volunteer.

----------


## Lleban

Atuar twangs the rope before stroking his beard and replying curtly.
*
"Nope not at all, but that's how we roll in Chult."*

Atuar whistles his fire spirit over to Lyndall.

*"Help them each cross one at a time."*

Atuar then points to everyone else, gesticulating like a conductor.

*"Meanwhile I'll give each of you a vision of the fire to help the crossing."*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

The bard nodded. She'd never tried this before, so why not? Quickly she instructed Vorn that he was probably too heavy and to cross the river down below to meet them on the other side.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Placing a skeptical boot on the rope bridge, Siward slowly allowed his full weight to settle down on it.  Glancing between Atuar and the boulder, he eventually shrugged and slung his shield over his back. 

*"If you believe this to be safe, friend Atuar, then I believe you!"*

He began his crossing without another glance, and without fear.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Guidance: (1d4)[*3*]

Acrobatics: (1d20+2)[*9*]

Acrobatics Advantage: (1d20+2)[*7*]

----------


## Tychris1

*The Jungles of Chult
Day 73*

One by one the party attempted to cross the rope bridge. Siward initially plummeting to the depths of the river below but after a pregnant pause emerged cut and bruised upon the rocks and ascended the cliffside slowly. In time all of the explorers had made it to the other side, Vorn opting to simply fall, absorb the damage, regenerate, and follow shortly behind Siward's heels. While Azaka worked up the courage (and swallowing bouts of hyperventilating breath) Srirak took one final moment to touch the head of Brother Crocodile and imprint upon him the cunning survival of Semuanya. He was a clever predator, he would survive the jungle, and find his way home once more. So they trekked for several days, now fully clear of the stench of undeath plaguing the bushes and vines of greater Chult, and could vaguely make out the shape of the mountainous retreat of the Aaracockra.

Kir Sabal.

Hacking through a tangle of vines with his scimitar, Srirak prepared to slice once more to clear the intervening vegetation and halted only heartbeats away from carving into flesh as a man stumbled back. Bedecked in chainmail and wielding a kite shield the man was a strange foreign sight in Chult. The peculiarity of his garb was lessened however as the tension of the situation was heightened by the sliding boots of 12 more warriors in identical suits coming down the incline ahead of the party. At the top of the ridge stood a woman with salted hair, a suit of blackened scorched full plate, a two-handed mace as long again as Salida, and with flanged spikes thick as fingers. She wore no helmet but her fiery red shoulder mantle was emblazoned with the symbol of a clenched Flaming Fist. Like life imitating art she held her armored hand up and clenched it into a fist compelling the host of warriors to hold formation. A trio of man-sized raptors slithered behind her in the early morning gloom, looking to this battle matron expectantly. Hungrily. Collars were clearly locked around their necks and a man in simple leathers quickly stumbled forward beside her holding their leashes. 

*"Halt! Who goes there!"*

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Before Chult, Siward would have stepped forward immediately to proudly announce his lineage.  He still felt the urge to do so, and the excitement of perhaps testing himself against this mountain of a woman.  But hard-earned wisdom and the bonds of fellowship prevailed, and so he looked over his shoulder to Lyndal and Aleandrae.

*"I believe we need introductions, ladies."*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Merely a party of travelers and adventurers!" Aleandrae stated proudly. "I am Aleandrae Valhiri," she added, with an exaggerated bow. "Archaeologist and Bard. These are my companions."

Tucking a strand of hair out of her face, she showed her teeth to the woman. "Who are you fine folk?"

----------


## Tychris1

*The Jungles of Chult
Day 73*

The commanding officer mugged at the Tiefling bard, squinting her eyes for a moment as they swept across the make of the group, and raised an eyebrow as Lyndal casually brandished the token from Commander Breakbone. *Adventurers, is it?* She nodded her head, lowering her fist as the assembled soldiers broke formation (if only barely) and an archer only Darion had noticed hanging from overhead behind her unfurled and fell to the ground gracefully beside her. *This is Flaming Fist territory. I am Gruta, Gruta Halsdottir, and these are my men. I see you bear colors of the Order of the Gauntlet, so I trust your business is in order, and we may move in unison. Charter?*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Thank you Lyndal," Aleandrae nodded to the sorceress. "Our task is not a traditional venture here in Chult. We are here on commission to seek out the source of the death curse and do what we can to end it. As you can see, the Order of Vengeance has given us their badge as token of service done for them. We simply seek passage toward our goal."

----------


## Tychris1

*The Jungles of Chult
Day 73*

Gruta reached down to her side, scooping her helmet with one hand, and deftly placing it upon her head in one fluid motion. It bore the heraldry of a swooping scorched pteranodon. *"Even still, I have orders to follow, and a duty to uphold. You are very far from Fort Vengeance, Ms. Valhiri,"* she placed her hands upon her hips and shook her head momentarily *"But... Lady Portyr has a soft spot for adventuring types."* A rueful smile crept across her lips, mixed respect and yet clearly disapproving *"I'm sure she'd look over a minor misunderstanding such as this. We can sort this out here or some of you may return with us to Fort Belaurian. We've supplies to share and walls well manned. Help avoid these issues of paperwork going forward. The vanquishing of this dark presence is a bounty shared by all, I'm sure, and not over much concerned with coins or gems."*

She winked behind her visor.

*"Where is your goal, exactly? We've been in search of a missing patrol around here and all we can find are great huge foot prints. It's as if our fists grew and ran off."*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"We'll have to speak amongst ourselves to see if we can spare a detour to your fort, but I'm sure these folk-" The Bard gestured toward the group of people they'd rescued, "-would be happy to come along with you. They aren't actually part of our group, but a chance meeting some distance from here where their ship broke down and they were beset by foes."

Aleandrae pulled the primary map she'd been working on out of its tube and unrolled it. "We're not entirely sure _where_ our goal is, per se, hence the exploration. We are currently on our way to Kir Sabal."

----------


## Tychris1

*The Jungles of Chult
Day 73*

*"Ah, the Bird Folk. They are a mercurial lot,"* She looked up towards the sunny sky above *"Best of luck in reaching them. My Fists tell me they nest many hundreds of feet in the sky. Take the time you need to discuss amongst yourselves though if you're blindly in search of your goal I can't imagine you'll avoid these kinds of situations."* Gruta afforded herself a hollow laugh.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Content to let Aleandrae mollify the mercenaries, Siward still cleared his throat as they made ready to depart.

*"A word if you will, Captain.  We've seen no sign of your patrols in our travels, but we have crossed paths with a group of frost giants ranging across the island.  I've no notion if they are the source of your enormous footprints, but forewarned is forearmed."*

----------


## Tychris1

*The Jungles of Chult
Day 73*

Gruta made clear sign her fine eye and keen direct focus upon the make of Siwards shield as he spoke. The Flaming Fist patrol head even paying the reaver some passing compliments. Her demeanor changed however as he mentioned Frost Giants, striking her face with an incredulous look, and cracking out laughter.

*Frost Giants? In Chult? Ha! Oh wait. Youre serious. Ha! Well its not like anyone would believe me back at Fort Belaurian without proof. But Ill be sure to keep my eye out for wandering melting glaciers. Come on Fists.*

Intent on fulfilling the spirit of their quest if not the full physical task of it the party entrusted Captain Bravewing and her surviving crew in the healing hands of Secret and the Flaming Fists returning to Fort Belaurian. Two days of hurried movement at last rewarded the now smaller and nimbler adventurers to a dizzying sight. An ancient monastery overlooks the jungle from its perch on the cliff of a tall plateau. Stone steps and rickety walkways connect the various buildings, the lowest of which is 500 feet above the ground. The main building has a circular mazelike symbol carved into its crumbling facade.

Every few minutes, bird folk either land at the monastery or launch themselves from its balconies and take to the sky.

----------


## Tychris1

*Kir Sabal
Day 75*

Foot by foot, precarious ledge to rotting wooden beam the party made their ascent. A laborious process filled with blistered hands, tumbling rocks, and salt fused blood paid the ticket to their final awaited vista of Kir Sabal. Seemingly isolated and tranquil point of order overlooking the vast tumultuous poisonous jungle of fang and rotting claw beneath. That is until nearly three-quarters of the way through their ascent, as Srirak was being hoisted up back from a bad step that they noticed the darkening of skies overhead. Great bat-like wings stretched over them, obscuring the ever-present rays of the sun cascading down upon the climbers, and a cadre of stone-faced monsters descended upon the cliffside monastery. At the angle of ascent, no eyes fell upon the scene of the aerial raid, but the recognizable tongue of lightning and the apparent manifestation of stormclouds gave some optical clues as to the ensuing events. Such suspicions were only made more clear as the airborne monsters quickly beat a hasty retreat, the severed head of a gargoyle plummeting down down down to lands below. Peeling themselves up the last leg of the journey Siward tumbled forward onto a section of wooden walkway still connected to the Monastery proper and was greeted by a familiar face. Several aarakocra had taken notice of the party by this point and descended or hovered at differing points to observe yet one rushed headlong to the barbarian. Grappling the man with enough strength to warrant momentary pause the Sea Reaver was wrapped in feathers and bombarded with feverish speech as Zephyr welcomed him. Weeks of proper nutrition and care had seen the rescued monk from Firefinger restored to his full vibrant form and he elatedly tugged on the zealots arm as he gestured to a slowly shifting aarakocra floating down to the scene. 

*"Zephyr told me all about your heroism, Bane of Terrorfolk, Fist of Firefinger. Welcome to Kir Sabal, I am Asharra and you may stay as long as you wish. We were just preparing dinner if you would accompany us, Brave Champions."*

*Spoiler: Asharra*
Show

----------


## Lleban

*Atuar*

Atuar waved at the birdmen, practically every part of his body protesting from repeated falls during the climb. 

* "Hello there! Not to impose too much but some Food and water would be great. We can give you some quuaaalittyy Chult weed."*

Atuar shuddered at the idea of having to eat more trail rations and goodberries.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"I'd be happy to join, but I'd like to clean up a bit first," speaks the Bard, dabbing at a still-oozing cut on her arm. "The path up here is not for the faint of heart."

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

The barbarian grunted in surprise as Zephyr engulfed him, but soon enough his brawny arms were returning the aarakocra's embrace.  

*"Friend Zephyr!  So good to see you fighting fit!  The terrorfolk are fortunate to have passed from this world already - the sight of you would rob them of their courage!"*

Siward was so preoccupied with the reunion, it took him a moment to notice the descending Asharra.  However, the wave of reverence that followed the winged woman was unmistakable, and so Siward fell into a well-practiced courtly bow.

*"You do us great honor with your hospitality, mistress of Kir Sabal.  I could not help but see the battle that unfolded while we made our ascent - if there is any service that would allow us to repay your generosity, you have but to ask!"*

----------


## Tychris1

*Kir Sabal
Day 75*

Asharra tilted her head and squinted her eyes at Atuar, her feathers rustling in what could best be attributed to a grimace from the wincing of her weathered features, and she softly but politely laughed and waved him off. *"We uh... we don't do that here. But you are more than welcome to partake here on the lower level or anywhere else outside in the open air. Simply watch your step and the ledge; it is a far fall from Kir Sabal."* She turned and motioned for her newly met guests to follow behind her *"We have plenty for you to help with, Master Siward, if you would take a broom you can begin sweeping the debris left from those Gargoyles raid,"* As she steadily moved most of the other Bird Folk dispersed, returning to routines and manual labor or yoga they had previously abandoned, and only gave the flightless few long inquisitive gazes *"Here we have our dwellings. You may stay within any you choose for as long as you wish."* She gestured without looking to the various multi floor stone structures beside her, their crumbling faded facades clearly in need of repairs, and yet more maintained than the wooden structures below. No doors barred the entrances into these domiciles, which housed any number between 2 or 8 of the Bird Folk at a time, and had ladders constructed within for accessing higher levels (For even a cursory glance revealed that flight would be infeasible within such tight confines). 

*"You wish to relieve yourself of the troubles below? Look no further than ahead, where our Cleansing Chambers. The lower chamber contains a wash basin and the higher chamber our shrine if you wish to pay respects."* She pointed her staff forward to the eastern most structure separated from the domiciles and linked to another even grander building hanging perilously overhead. The same building visible from all the way down below upon the ground, whose maze like emblem first heralded the fortune they had sought hanging in the sky. *"And of course, our treasured monastery itself, Kir Sabal. You are more than welcome to enter its sacred halls, but I ask that you travel no further through our home unless requested, and mind your manners with our esteemed royal guests."*

*Spoiler: Map Legend*
Show


1 is the Monastery of Kir Sabal itself, 2 is the Cleansing Chambers, and 4 is the dwellings of the Aarakocra

----------


## Lleban

Disappointed that these were not birds of culture Atuar's ears perked at the sound of Gargoyles.

*"Excuse me, noble monk, these gargoyle attacks, how frequent and organized have they been. Do you think they are spontaneous, or perhaps is their a greater master at play."*

Atuar shook his bush hair, exhausted from a long trek upward.
*
"Apologies my mind was more on business than recuperation, tell me if I overstep."*

----------


## Tychris1

*Kir Sabal
Day 75*

Asharra shakes her head, a mournful glimmer surfacing upon her eyes *"No, no, you are wise to wonder such things my honored guest. The Gargoyles of Omu have plagued us for many moons. Twisted aberrations to the south, they lair within their cursed city, and muster forces to strike against us when my pupils falter and allow themselves to be trailed back to our monastery sanctum."* She glared at an aarakocran with a quick sideways flicker though the motion was enough to momentarily stun and startle the ignominious monk. *"They do not seem to have any greater motive, at least none that I have been able to discern beyond a desire to keep wayward travelers from entering that dark and blasphemous land. But they fight with a tenacity and a stalwartness that no feckless rabble can match. It would not surprise me if some Master lurked behind their every move."*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"All right, well I'm going to find this Cleansing Chamber of yours, and then if you want some help I'm game," Aleandrae put in. "I can also play the fiddle, harp, and flute if you want some music, though I only have my flute with me."

----------


## PepperP.

Lyn went over to where the debris from the Gargoyle raid was strewn about and picked up a broom.

"Look Siward, I'm sweeping!" She smiled brightly as she moved the broom ineffectually back and forth over the mess.

----------


## Tychris1

*Kir Sabal
Day 75*

As Aleandrae (And whosoever chose to accompany her) parted to the Cleansing Chambers she was met by a homely vista. The soft creaking of elegantly carved wooden planks beneath whispered the promise of serenity and safety. The sweet smell of flowers, incense, and scented candles wafted over her from unseen sources above seeping through the very walls of the quaint room. A lone monk sat in contemplation by the water basin, tenderly performing ablution, and muttering prayers all the while. Beside the great vessel of water were lesser containers filled with salt, various colored powdered chalks, and gold dust that twinkled in the natural light that bled into the room from gaps in the chamber's surface. She turns to face the entering Tiefling and offers her a place in the winds of life between lidded glances. Elsewhere, as Lyndal began to aid in the monotonous and extensive duty of cleaning the rubble and debris of the Gargoyle raid she spotted the profile of a bird folk from the corner of her eye. The outline was small, far shorter than any of the monks she had encountered so far, and before she could get a proper look at it the figure whisked by beneath her and slammed headfirst into the broom she wielded. *"OOF!"* He whined as he hit the ground, stumbling back and landing on his rear as a great plume of feathers and dust rose to enshroud him. *"Oh no, I'm terribly sorry. I wasn't looking where I was going I just... wanted to retrieve my work."* As the dust settled the small Aarakocran was no bird at all but a Chultan child, adorned in an outfit made from gathered feathers, and wearing an askew mask of a beak strapped to his face. He bowed profusely.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Not wishing to disturb the monk any more than she must, Aleandrae flashed a toothy smile and took the offered place. She quietly began to clean the dirt and blood from her arms and face.

----------


## Tychris1

*Kir Sabal
Day 75*

Respectfully joining the Aarakocran in her routine of purification, Aleandrae was sprinkled with gold dust by the graceful monk, who at various points offered to help the Tiefling, and procured a fragrant aroma as she spoke "Golden sunlight bless. On seven winds ancient breath. The blooming heart here." As the mercenary Cartographer partook in the local ceremonies, Atuar came to know the local royalty, and the monks of Kir Sabal stared with mixed curiosity and bafflement at the general shape and contour of the assembled adventurers before them both in a physical and spiritual sense. Eventually, the fog of war and the rubble of combat was banished and the Monks all took to a wing to assemble and converge upon their largest hanging cliffside structure. All save Asharra, who simply walked along the ground with the aid of her staff escorting the Vanquishers of Firefinger to the dining table. Here within their most inner chambers, past rickety stairs and barely maintained ladders passing a strange shrine of a Tabaxi, the children of Kir Sabal could be seen, and even in their relatively short-lived infancy the vibrantly colored aerial martial artists lived a life of obedience and discipline. Tending to the simple meals and food that they themselves would partake in along rows of huddled furtive figures seated at a grand yet worn table or the rafters and ledges overhead. The aarakocra use backless benches and stools for seats, to accommodate their wings. Bowls of fruit, fish and even small birds were softly wafting with the heat of their recent preparation. Before Asharra can bid portions be served to their newest guests however a wind rustles over the creaking floorboards and resolute beams carrying upon it bowls for each explorer. Spun into place with a whimsical but effective flair. Asharra stares daggers into a young Chultan woman seated at the far end of the dining hall, finely dressed, and trying her hardest to avoid eye contact with the elderly monk. *"Princess I thought we discussed the use of magic at dinner..."* They lock eyes for a moment, a look of understanding, eye squint, nudging wrinkle of the nose *"Now. I know that Zephyr offered you our most sacred of rituals. The Dance of the Seven Winds. Ancient magics we have safeguarded for generations. And for your bravery and kindness in freeing my pupil, I am dutybound to bless you. The power to step upon the seven winds themselves and soar through the air as majestically as we. Unfortunately, we are missing one key component of the ritual. It requires the ground powder of a rare Black Orchid. It grows within the foul fetid bog that is Nangalore. The Garden of Lost Dreams. The cursed Eblis patrol its raised overgrown borders as nightmares of the sky. Infecting the mind and corrupting the pure. I cannot risk the lives of any of my pupils in the pursuit of such an inimitable flower. However, I will provide you directions if you have need of them, my lesser magics upon the temple grounds, and any wisdom I have attained in my years of elevated observation. I truly offer my humblest apologies."*

----------


## PepperP.

Lyn glanced at Siward, guessing what his response would be to the challenge.

"Leave it to us! Right, Siward?" The sorceress winked at Aleandrae.

"Ummm...  how far is this Nangalore, anyway?" Her mood leveled a bit after contemplating a days long trek through a smelly bog.

----------


## Tychris1

*Kir Sabal
Day 75*

*"Nangalore is about forty miles to the south. You can see it on a clear bright day brooding on the horizon,"* She nodded her head as if to banish some waking dream or fleeting vision *"The land immediately around it is a treacherous mire but much of the interior stone structure still stands to this day."*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Shinier and far more pleasantly fragrant than she had been in quite some time, a much-relaxed Aleandrae joined the others for their dinner. "It seems that would be worth our time, don't you think?"

----------


## Lleban

Atuar slowly consumed his portion, curiously looking at Ashara chiding the young chultan woman before comenting. *"We came this far for this blessing didn't we, what's a little father."*

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Finally able to relax with firm stone beneath his feet, Siward took a moment to survey the assembled inhabitants of Kir Sabal.  The presence of children in such ordered rows struck the windswept reaver as wholly alien, but his consternation vanished with the flighty magics of the foreign princess.  Seating alongside Lyndal, he caught his plate with a cry.

*"Why Lyndal, you've not just friends in the monastery, but a peer as well!  Well met princess, and my thanks for gracing us with your powers!"*

As complications arose, Siward felt a familiar sensation rising in his chest.  Their goal in coming here had been delayed, their lives thrust once more towards danger.  He was ecstatic.  Leaping up from his seat, he slammed a mighty fist against the table.

*"We've yet to be thwarted by beast, curse, or bog mistress Ashara!  This Nangalore is but another blight for us to clear from your horizon!"*

----------


## Tychris1

*Kir Sabal
Day 75*

*"May your bravery match your fortunes, shieldbearer,"* Ashara scratched at her staff before softly listening to it *"The winds will favor you tomorrow. Though do still watch your step in our Monastery. My disciples may be forbidden from that surreal sump but they can at the very least assist you in your descent so long as it is done in a timely manner."*

*Spoiler: Siward*
Show


You hear a feminine Chultan accented voice in your head:
Interested in my power are you, adventurer? Ive powers of other persuasions you could enjoy if you want. Perhaps, in private?



*Spoiler: Lyndal*
Show


You hear a feminine Chultan accented voice in your head:
Youre a peer? You dont seem like the scholarly lot so who gave you your power? The Wind Dukes of Aaqa hold my court.


*Spoiler: Atuar*
Show


You hear a feminine Chultan accented voice in your head:
I heard what you did for my brother. Thank you.

----------


## PepperP.

"Yes, it appears so." Lyndal murmured to Siward even as the intrusive thoughts flickered through her mind. She set her drink down and sent a message back to the intruder.


*Spoiler: Ty*
Show

"My power is by birthright. The blood of red dragons courses through my veins. My Grandfather is Xurses Fireheart, Lord of the Red."

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

The northern reaver's back straightened at some unseen sensation as Ashara gave her final warning.  Leaning over to Lyndal, the two exchanged some low whispers as Siward stroked his beard contemplatively.

*Spoiler: DM*
Show

Unaccustomed to conversing purely in thought, Siward's noble upbringing asserted itself nevertheless.

*"An offer only a fool would deny, princess.  However, I have become...close with my companion Lyn over the course of our adventures.  Honor demands I extend the invitation to her as well, should we meet...privately."*

----------


## Tychris1

*Kir Sabal
Day 76*

Dinner passes into the night as each of the party are given their own spaces with which to rest. The sun rising with sequin streams of iridescent majesty on the lonely stone protrusion of Kir Sabal. Hanging so perilously high in the air the softest breeze carries with it the implied threat of rapid doom and yet the warm air buoys the Monks of Kir Sabal above the brutal mores of the jungle below. For a moment. The briefest of moments. A sense of great calm and order stirs within the breast of all. Ashara ritually dances before the assembled adventurers, her voice flitting from phantom corners in the mind, and as her voice grew ragged the gift of air would flow through land and sea till next dawn. A clutch of feathery monks carry the party down to the stable stone of the ground below, leaving a baffled Azaka looking up and saying *"What the f*ck happened up there."*

*Spoiler: Lyndal and Siward*
Show


While your companions spend their nights sleeping in simple accommodations your stay is instead in a fully furnished household for humans secluded in this monastery from the other monks. Princess Mwaxanaré has many beautiful trinkets: silver brushes and mirrors, crystal perfume bottles, writing quills made from multicolored parrot feathers, jewels for braiding into her hair, necklaces and rings set with fiery Chultan opals and amber. In your postcoital leisure talk, you learn that she is the oldest living heir of the Royal Family of Omu. Her understanding of the world beyond the monastery is woefully, almost comically, narrow and distorted. Referring to Waterdeep as "A Holding" and Amn as "Principality" she believes that the other rulers of Faerûn would send thousands of soldiers to her aid in a matter of days if they were aware of her need, and shes certain the merchant princes of Port Nyanzaru will welcome her return and gladly hand over rulership of the city to their rightful monarch. Mwaxanaré believes she can garner widespread support to repopulate and rebuild Omu by retrieving a symbolically significant yet long-lost treasure called the Skull Chalice of Chgakare; a jeweled goblet symbol of office for the royal line of Omu crafted from the skull of a long dead Omuan king. The legendary Chultan hero Ch'gakare is said to have beheaded the king after escaping the Nine Hells on the back of a mastodon.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Something about Azaka's question summons an unbidden chuckle to Siward's throat, one that is hastily coughed over to spare certain ladies' decorum and what relationship he still had with the guide.

*"Wonders, Azaka, for is this not an isle of wonders great and terrible?  A temple ancient beyond reckoning, watched over by a dwindling order sworn to powers more ancient still.  And nestled in their heart, a secret and a promise of ancient days."*

Turning south, he leveled his sword towards Nangalore.

*"Or destination is the fetid bog of Nangalore, that we might restore to our new friends treasures thought lost, and gain the blessing of the seven winds!"*

----------


## Lleban

Atuar shrugged his head, still relatively tired after a threadbare night. 

*"Had a conversation with a little prince, blazed some chult weed spoke with some birdmen, did some sweeping? Nothing special, yeah, but you hear Siward, we gotta go to Nangalore, where the humidity matches the temperature."*

Atuar waved his arms wildly gesticuling.* "OH THE LAMENT."*

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Making ready for another expedition into the jungle, the creaking of leather straps eventually gave way to a contemplative silence from the red-haired northerner.

*"Tell me, brother Srirak, brother Atuar, what do you know of this Nangalore?  Are the dangers there of the same ken as our journey here, the living dead and scaled doom?  Or should we make ready to face stranger foes?  And if you are unfamiliar, perhaps friend Salida or friend Azaka might possess some insights?"*

----------


## Lleban

*"From what I'm aware of Nangalore was a fertile garden home to a cornucopia of exotic flora." 
*
Atuar narrowed his eyes, salivating at the thought of accessing the queen's personal treasure. 

*"In the center of the garden is perhaps the finest flora of them all, a chult weed to put all others to shame. Oh what a treasure!"

"The land around the garden is a bog-standard bogland, but I don't think it'll bog down our progress too much. Well except the monstrous plants that aimlessly wander around. Also beware of flowers, poppy red and lily-white, they sprout from the cursed ground, but hey claiming the best CHult weed in the Abir-Toril was never gonna be simple."*

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Nodding thoughtfully, Siward ignored Atuar's continued fascination with the continent's herbal bounty.  Far be it for him to judge any man's passions.

*"Well, what do we know of horticultural monstrosities?  I've had few dealings with such beyond a strange sargasso that once entrapped my father's ship for a fortnight."*

_Later..._

With tactical discussions concluded, Siward waited several miles before angling back towards Atuar once more.  Speaking in a low voice, he sought to keep his question discreet.

*"Tell me, brother, have you heard any tales of the lost kings of Omu?"*

----------


## Tychris1

*Kir Sabal
Day 76*
*"There's also the threat of treasure hunters one can never discount when exploring any potential ruin in Chult. I mean. The bad kind of treasure hunters of course."* Salida smiled with at least some cheeky sincerity. *"I've been strangled in my sleep by Assassin Vines before. Not pleasant.* Azaka seemed unfazed by Siward's theatrics though rubbed her neck as a phantom pressure of the incident fell upon her. 

*Nangalore
Day 78*
Two days of slogging through the jungle eventually avail the party of their bounty. A mile long stretch of horrendous bog leading to Nangalore. The slog through such terrain is slow at best and marked with the constant irritation of life or the pervading sense of being watched. Those suspicions are confirmed when an eruption of marshy water heralds an ambush predator. Soaring out of the water with an open maw is a hulking crocodile. It slams into Srirak, nearly toppling the Shaman, and flails excitedly. Brother Crocodile!

A fantastic edifice rises up out of the jungle: a hanging garden of exotic beauty. Water streams down the steps between two massive elephant carvings. Beyond them, a broad, flooded avenue runs arrow-straight for more than a hundred feet before ending at a carving of a tyrannosaurus face. Water pours from the tyrannosauruss jaws and flows the length of the concourse to drain down the steps in front of you. Five-foot-high terraces flank the boulevard. Low archwaysthree on each sideare built into the terrace walls. These archways are in various stages of collapse, as are the tunnels beyond them. Beautifully carved, larger-than-life stone faces are mounted between the arches.

A wild profusion of plants grows on the upper terraces, and multicolored parrots and canaries flit and sing among them. To the north, a dilapidated brick dome rises above the tyrannosaurus-head waterspout. Smaller, bell-shaped domes surmount the highest terraces to your left and right.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Well, it's certainly a pretty spot, if nothing else," the Bard murmured, taking in the scenery. "Beautiful but dangerous, I suspect."

----------


## Tychris1

*Spoiler: Aleandrae*
Show


You recall the tragic tale of the last reigning Queen of Omu. Zalkoré. This great garden was built in honor of her. It's builder, Thiru-taya, was Zalkorés foremost general and consort. In their time, the garden was called Ka-Nanji, the Hanging Garden of Dreams. Ka-Nanji was a palatial retreat from the intrigues and pressures of Omu, and the beautiful, tiered garden was praised as a worthy tribute to the queen. Eventually, her vanity lead to her army overthrowing her and her retreat was turned into her prison. It is said she still haunts the grounds to this day, two hundred years after her reigns end.


*Spoiler: Atuar and Srirak*
Show


You recall that the Omuan line of Kings were unmatched conquerors and warriors in pitched battle. Feared masters leading their legions of professional soldiers from the far south of Chult they reaped the other populations of Chult and brought much wealth and plenty upon their line for generations. The Omuans' greed and hubris angered the god Ubtao, causing him to turn his back on Omu two hundred years agolong before he abandoned the rest of Chult. Omu's clerics lost their spells, and the city fell to sickness and disease. Slave uprisings wracked Omu, and its nobles fled in droves. Maps showing Omu's location were destroyed, and its coins were melted down and reminted. Fallen from grace, Omu became known as the Forbidden City.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Ka-Nanji, the Hanging Garden of Dreams," Aleandrae spoke, her voice barely above a whisper. "I don't know if there is any truth to the legend, but this place is said to be haunted by Queen Zalkoré of Omu, in whose honor this place was built as a retreat. Her army overthrew her and imprisoned her here."

----------


## Lleban

*Atuar*

Atuar shrugged before taking a swig of some tea prepared earlier in the morning. *"You know it's the usual story, hail the kings of Omu they were great and powerful. Hail the kings of Omu or they will kill your men and take your children. Everyones hailing Omu like its 100 Dale reckoning until something curious happens."*

Atuar parts his hands in an explosive manner while making a whoooosh sound. *"Ubato abandons them, first ironically, and without Ubato, everything goes to the Abyss. Soon enough anarchy rains and most of the valuables are pawned and spread like coins to beggars."*

----------


## Tychris1

*Nangalore
Day 78*
Flying overhead invisibly Atuar's conflagrating conjuration worked in tandem with the stealthy duo below who walked effortlessly across the ballroom floor of an otherwise foul bog. The water flowing down the main concourse is only 1 foot deep, and the current isnt particularly strong. Originally, the six side branches off the main avenue were roofed over, but two of the roofs have caved in, and three others are partially collapsed. Debris chokes the walkways where the tunnel roofs fell. The roofs that remain intact have vines and roots hanging down from them. The covered tunnels are only 4 feet high and contain a foot of water. The four stone visages staring across the avenue between the walkways portray a regal woman whose expression changes slightly with each visage. Inscribed above each face are phrases in Old Omuan. To the lower west a bemused expression, to the upper west a condescending one, to the upper east a stern expression, and to the lower east a serene expression. 

Untamed overgrowth cant hide the fact that this garden is a haven for exotic plants that dont grow naturally in the surrounding jungle. Unfamiliar flowers, towering ferns, and even stranger plants resembling giant pine cones or lily pads spread and tangle everywhere. Bright canaries flit between them, and parrots with striped beaks squawk at melodically from the terraces overlooking the main concourse. At the north end of the garden, two arched doorways open into the southwest and southeast flower gardens. Steps still climb up to the doorway on the east, but the western steps have long collapsed and plummeted into the walkway below. Even Darion's keen eyes cannot quite pick through all the many sights and sounds of the terrace, more thorough efforts of time or hands-on effort required to fully search its bounty, and yet something definitively sticks out to him and the soaring elemental. Ten albino dwarves slowly shuffling through the western terrace as clumsy gardeners equally tangled in their work as attending to it. 

A bell-shaped dome of sculpted stone rises from the end of each upper walkway. The dome to the east is beginning to crumble with age. The one to the west is wrapped and draped with thick webs. In the heart of the garden lies a ruined palace; Traces of gold-colored plaster still cling to this dome in a few spots, but everywhere else you see old weathered bricks, more than a few of which have fallen through. The larger-than-life-size elephant carvings and the graceful, towering spire are still magnificent sights, even if their glory is dimmed by time and decay. Peering in from one of many holes on the top of this domed palace Atuar's spirit spots iron doors on the eastern side that has been rusted shut completely. Identical doors to the western side of the dome are rusted completely off their hinges! An 18-foot-tall stone statue of a Chultan warrior in splint armor, wearing a helmet festooned with tyrannosaurus teeth and bearing a shield of intricately patterned leopard hide, towers over the chamber and looms above a wide, octagonal cistern. The chamber echoes with the sound of rainwater dripping from the ceiling into the gaping pit. The face of the giant warrior statue is obliterated by deep gouges, but the rest of the statue remains intact. Clutched in the statues right hand is a stone spear, and resting on the floor beneath it is a clay urn. North of the statue is an open balcony overlooking a flooded garden.

Standing to one side of the giant warrior is another statue, this one much smaller. Exquisitely lifelike, it depicts a man reaching for the urn, his face turned toward the balcony. In his lifeless eyes, terror. Stone steps ascend along the curved wall to the second floor level, but that floor is almost entirely collapsed. 

Surrounding the central ruined palace are four enclosed gardens. The plants in this enclosed garden are like nothing youve ever seen. Their shapes are fantastic, and their colors are like gems sparkling in the sun. Enclosed by 5-foot-high walls, these strangely beautiful gardens impart a sense of serenity. Strange runes are deeply scratched into their walls.

To the northwest of the garden lay a Pagoda. This crumbling pagoda must have been lovely once, with its wide, graceful arches inviting the breeze to blow through, and overlooking the silent pool below. But time, decay, and some bestial presence have given it a sinister air. It smells foul, and dark stains cover the floor and seep down the white steps. Six large crane-like creatures roost within upon filthy gnawed bones strewn everywhere and a floor thick with droppings A single great tree acting as the center of their nest and the most solid bastion in the crumbling structure. East of them lay a somber pool. The water in this pool is unusually clear. A dozen or more large fish, turtles, and lizards swim lazily through it, and waterbirds paddle on the surface. Their ripples obscure something on the bottom of the pool, so you cant quite make it out, but the bottom appears blanketed in oddly shaped stones.

Bits of shattered stone rest atop a square dais that rises from the middle of the poolevidence of a sculpture that once stood atop it. Part of the sculpture lies in the pool, west of the dais: a large stone face staring up at the sky. 

Finally to the east of this pool is a final bell-shaped dome that appears entirely intact: it has no obvious holes in the roof, and the bronze double door hangs squarely in its frame. The doors are closed. Terrifying sculptures of large war beasts lay carved on each corner of the dome, the chill of their cold gaze lingering long after you stop observing them.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

As their intrepid scouts reported the lay of the land, Siward's eyes rose thoughtfully to the western spar of the ruined edifice.

*"Well, we've encountered one albino dwarf before, and he was a decent enough fellow.  Salida, Azaka, I believe he was among your cohort?  Do you imagine his kin would greet us warmly, or should we expect to come to blows?"*

----------


## PepperP.

"I wonder if these good dwarf friends would help us locate what we seek? I think it's worth a try and if it comes to blows, then they will be the sorry ones."  Lyndal chimed in with her two cents in support of diplomacy first.

----------


## Tychris1

*"It seems a strange thing, the Pale Ones do not brave far from their retreats, and they are few and far between."* Salida stared suspiciously at the living monument before her, scrunching her nose, and counting her arrows. 

*"This is no Dwarf ruin. They'll have no claim to fight us over save looter's violent law. It's probably fine."* Azaka shrugged yet kept looking down at her feet, fascinated by the magic that turned water into solid ground, and yet still danced mercurially upon her toes.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

The red-haired warrior nodded at the three womens' expert opinion, before gesturing towards Nangalore's southwestern tower.

*"Then shall we introduce ourselves?  Allies are ever welcome, and should these dwarves prove less than friendly I would rather deal with them before venturing deeper into the ruin."*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"May as well, I suppose. I wouldn't want to leave a giant bearded question mark at my back either," the party's resident bard agreed. "You want to hail them from far away, or sneak up close and say 'boo!'?"

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

*"I think it best for our envoy to approach as close as we can before hailing them, but make no secret of our approach.  Should we appear from the shadows, they might assume our intentions to be less than honorable."*

----------


## Tychris1

*Nangalore
Day 78*
Deciding that diplomacy was sweeter than surprise two parties split at the water and approach the overgrown terraces simultaneously. Darion and Jack tuck themselves into the hanging roots of the massive looming tree, supported by the ancient foliage, and their own mutual efforts in a hand-to-foot ladder of utter silence. As Lyndal steps above the water of the bog and onto the shallow stream within the terrace she is seemingly transported from one sensory world to another. The garden is a heady paradise, one whose every sensation even over the years of neglect is curated for royal ecstasy. Gazing over the stones of the terrace she can now clearly make out the dwarves caught in the bramble, who turn in kind downward to face her, and their eyes do not blink. Another dwarf slumped against the ground nearly enshrouded in lively greenery reaches out a hand meekly in desperation as he mouths "HELP ME"

And the Dwarves shuffle forward.

*Spoiler*
Show


Roll initiative

----------


## zabbarot

"_Chiikara_, is musk creeper. These dwarves are being dead already. Often they are mimicking orchids. Care." He moved forward from the water to strike at the nearest dead dwarf.


*Spoiler: roll*
Show


To-hit
(1d20+5)[*24*]

damage
(1d6+4)[*6*]

----------


## Tychris1

*The Midst of Combat*

Stomping over their fallen kin still writhing against the arboreal assault upon them the group of deadened dwarves surround their assailants and begin to wail and moan unnaturally. Their throats seemingly destroyed and turned into strange woodwork pipe instruments of flowing stalks and tubes as they unanimously punch, claw, kick, and grab at Srirak, Darion, and Siward. To the north several tumble over the side of the terraces, slumping down into the shallow rocky water below, and begin to crawl and shuffle their way forward at full speed. Darion's quick timing grants him fortune in avoiding the worst of the blows but Siward is crushed by the weight of a falling Dwarf and Srirak, assaulted on two sides, can only block one full body check with his shield before the other smashed their head into the lizardman's shoulder. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Srirak takes 5 bludgeoning damage

Siward takes 9 bludgeoning damage

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Struck from above by shambling corpses, Siward's eyes flared as the red in his beard seemed to darken.  Baring his teeth in a vicious snarl, he reared back his arm even as his sword became wreathed in golden flames.

*"You dare strike me!?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Siward will rage and then recklessly attack!

Attack 1: (1d20+7)[*18*]
Advantage: (1d20+7)[*22*]

Damage: (1d8+6)[*12*]

Attack 2: (1d20+7)[*12*]
Advantage: (1d20+7)[*15*]

Damage: (1d8+6)[*9*]

Divine Fury: (1d6+2)[*7*]

----------


## PepperP.

"Let's give them hell!" Lyn cried out gleefully as a bright streak of flame shot from her fingertips and exploded. (Centered on the Dwarf I marked in green on Roll 20.)

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Aleandrae couldn't really think of a suitable insult for dwarves, so she settled for the truth. "You're short and stumpy, and your beards probably carry lice!" she shouted at the closest to Darion, magically infusing her words. Then, pointing at the same dwarf, she commanded Vorn to "Smash."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Vicious Mockery on the southernmost dwarf for (2d44)[*21*] psychic damage. Will save of 15 or it takes the damage and gets disadvantage on its next attack.

----------


## zabbarot

Srirak marks the nearest dwarf and strikes at him.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Hunter's mark on the dorf with the yellow x on R20. and stab him

(1d20+5)[*22*]
(2d6+4)[*13*]

----------


## Tychris1

*The Midst of Combat*

In a coordinated and deadly strike the bulk of the zombified Dwarves were washed aside with overpowering force. A great gout of dragon's flame barreled down the flooded avenue leaving a steaming after image and charred flesh in scores. Azaka and Salida sidled around following the explosion, letting loose a hail of arrows that pincushioned a zombie still, and behind them Brother Croc slithered around the corner to rejoin his spiritual teacher. A triple score of chest shots rewards the monkeying around Jack with the view of Vorn stepping up effortlessly onto the terrace and rapidly pummeling her disoriented target into a gooey red paste with no sign of stopping.  Darion and Srirak whip sliced their remaining harasser in a conjoined top to bottom evisceration illuminated by the crackling light of natural flame tucked to the side of them.

Then the air filled with a yellow cloud.

Suddenly Azaka, Siward, Darion, Lyndal, and Aleandrae dropped everything that they were doing and began to stare in the same direction, scampering absentmindedly possessed by some vagrant tugging spirit, and clamored around a yellow blooming plant waving its appendages proudly; and hungrily. Suddenly disarmed of their allies, Salida cursed *"I always knew Dwarves would kill me!"* as one of the few survivors gnawed on her elbow. Srirak was caught in a brutally wild haymaker the moment he looked to his flanking buddy for confirmation, a charging zombie taking advantage of the distraction, and striking with all of its strength. Jack, still protected with her tree terrain tactics, easily dodged out of the way of her assailant, and watched as her companions piled on heedlessly. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Srirak is crit and takes 14 bludgeoning damage

Salida takes 2 Bludgeoning damage

Darion, Siward, Lyndal, and Aleandrae are all charmed and spend their turn moving as close to the Yellow Musk Creeper as possible! Those affected may attempt Wisdom Saving throws at the END of their turn!

Everyone else may act normally.

----------


## Tychris1

Still intoxicated by the heady fumes of the plant, Siward, Lyndal, and Aleandrae were all unawares of the plants seeming demise as they leered over it. Darion and Azaka however slowly shook their heads free to a scene of horror before them. Vorn was still repeatedly smashing the pummeled zombie dwarf, Jack weaving between a zombies stumbling attacks, and Srirak cutting into a plant infested victim locked in a death grip upon his shield. Below Atuar cleansed the waters of its undead presence, freeing Salida to rejoin him and shoot an arrow into undying flesh. Most shocking of all was the yellow musk creepers defiance of death, its green stalks and vines knitting themselves back together once more, and limpidly rising to Lyndal's still catatonic form for nourishment. Her face twitching in spasmodic pain the moment the plant made physical contact with her.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


The Yellow Musk Creeper regenerates!

Lyndal takes 12 Psychic Damage

Darion and Azaka pass their wisdom saving throws.

----------


## Tychris1

Freed of the cloying miasma of the Yellow Musk Creeper, Darion and Azaka rushed to out down the remaining zombie with a well placed whip crack tripping the zombie dwarf cracking his skull wide open. Thirty seconds later Aleandrae and Siward came to, the worst of the violence over, save the smoldering cinders of Atuars purifying flame, and the incessant obeisance of Vorn smashing the same mangled corpse over and over again. Though the garden yet still hummed and thrummed with life, the immediate area around them, it seemed, had fallen far quieter, and a moments respite settled.

Still. Nangalore teemed with life and the sensation of being watched was ever present. Eyes from all corners gazing deeply and hungrily through the misty miasma of flora.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Taking a moment to catch his breath as his mind cleared of the plant's insidious domination, Siward strode to the edge of the canal to examine the dwarf that had tried to warn them.  Dead.  Spitting a curse to Tempus under his breath, he shook free the cloying scent that still lingered at the edge of his senses and gestured towards the northeast.

*"The stairs await.  Let us search these poor devils then be on our way - we can erect a pyre and send their souls to Kelemvor's judgement when we depart."*

----------


## Lleban

*Spoiler: Siward*
Show




> *Siward*
> 
> Taking a moment to catch his breath as his mind cleared of the plant's insidious domination, Siward strode to the edge of the canal to examine the dwarf that had tried to warn them.  Dead.  Spitting a curse to Tempus under his breath, he shook free the cloying scent that still lingered at the edge of his senses and gestured towards the northeast.
> 
> *"The stairs await.  Let us search these poor devils then be on our way - we can erect a pyre and send their souls to Kelemvor's judgement when we depart."*




Excited by the prospect of more exotic flora Atuar was the first to volunteer to move forward.

*"Ashes to ashes dust to dust Siward. I'll look up ahead with my spirit worst comes to worst, I should be able to retreat fairly quickly. "*

----------


## Tychris1

*Nangalore*

Floating over the terraces and towards the south eastern most Garden Atuar and his fiery servant gaze onto a strangely serene sight so close to their prior bout of carnage. A dizzying array of plants present themselves, wafting gently with the warm breeze of Chult, and the air is thick with a sweet saccharine odor that seems to ease the nerves. Atuar recognizes these plants as soporific and is mixed in generously with several tri-flower fronds, standing 6 to 7 feet tall. They have three bright, trumpet-shaped flowers, each as large as a human head and each one a different color: intense red, vivid orange, and bright yellow. Each flower can harm a creature in a different terrible way.

Peering down Atuar notices written on the south wall in Old Omuan are the words *Great Ubtao, free me!*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Maybe don't touch the vegetation?" the Bard offered, pointing out the obvious. "See, this is why I eat meat. You can't trust vegetables."

Slowly Aleandrae became aware that her order to Vorn was still being carried out. "Vorn, sweety," she called to the Shield Guardian. "You can stop now."

----------


## Lleban

*Spoiler: Aleandrae*
Show




> *Aleandrae*
> 
> "Maybe don't touch the vegetation?" the Bard offered, pointing out the obvious. "See, this is why I eat meat. You can't trust vegetables."
> 
> Slowly Aleandrae became aware that her order to Vorn was still being carried out. "Vorn, sweety," she called to the Shield Guardian. "You can stop now."





*"PSHHH no vegetable has ever stabbed me in the back, or stabbed me at all really."

"We'll need to keep looking cuz these vegetables ain't it though. Much as I'd like to do a harvest, mission first."*

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Stroking his beard, Siward considered the revelations of Atuar's reconnaissance before gesturing northwards.

*"If our quarry is nowhere to be found in the gardens, the ruin's last bastion may well be our best hope.  But have a care - it is no simple jungle superstition that left petrified explorers or desperate graffiti in its wake."*

----------


## PepperP.

Lyndal tilted her head as she regarded the potentially hostile vegetation thoughtfully.

"I could try setting it on fire if that helps!"

----------


## Tychris1

*Nangalore
Day 78*

Opting to instead circumnavigate the deadly flora arranged before them, each of the party ascended over the stone wall and onto the walkways overhead. Vorn, after assisting each of its master's companions, rooted its large metallic boot into the ruined gash nature had ripped through the structure, and used it as a common stepping stool. To the south the crumbling dome of some spiritual shrine seems to burble with new life, as the small, curious, Chwinga take notice of the humanoids, and lurk in anticipation.

From her new vantage point Aleandrae can see each of the figureheads in proper lighting and clarity, with a bit of deciphering she surmises they say in rotation: This garden is dedicated to Zalkoré, queen of Omu and jewel of Chult. 
Worshiped by her people and by Thiru-taya, who loves BETRAYED her. (The word loves has been chipped away, and the word BETRAYED is scratched into the stone above it.)
In this, the tenth year of her reign, may she govern forever in splendor.
And may the gods themselves marvel at this humble reflection of her beauty.

The bell-shaped dome appears intact: it has no obvious holes in the roof, and the bronze double door hangs squarely in its frame. The doors are closed but upon a brief investigation by Darion not locked. Slowly the bronze double doors begin to grind open, ushered forth by some phantom power echoing long ago, and warmly inviting you all in.

The single, large chamber inside the dome is obviously a royal apartmentor was, centuries ago. Now the bright, floral murals are dim and gray, bits of colored glass are heaped beneath a cracked mosaic, enameled wooden tables are split and tilting, and every bit of cloth is frayed and streaked.

At the center of the room, a long divan stands atop a circular dais. Reclining on the divan is a woman dressed in a flowing robe made from parrot feathers in stunning colors. Despite the heat, her arms, head, and face are covered in feathery veils. Next to her, a black orchid grows out of a large clay pot at the head of the divan. She addresses you in a voice tinged with odd inflections. *Strangers have come to Nangalore, my love. What boon do our subjects beseech?*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Your majesty," Aleandrae began as she bowed, guessing that the speaker was none other than Zalkoré herself. The Bard figured that even if she were wrong in her guess, at least being polite might earn some good will.

"Your majesty," the Tiefling said again, inclining her head. "We are adventurers and have been traveling for some time. Please allow me to say that your garden here is among the most magnificent I have visited. Truly its builder and cultivator are to be praised. My name is Aleandrae Valhiri, and I am a Bard - a collector and sharer of songs, tales, and history. In my own homeland, such greenery would be accounted among the greatest of treasures, and so I count myself blessed to view it with my own eyes. When I write my chronicle of our expedition, I shall not fail to mention its magnificence."

"Our quest here is twofold, now that we have the fortuitous chance of meeting your personage. We seek knowledge of Omu, and, should you deign to grant our request, a black orchid such as the specimen there."

----------


## Tychris1

*Nangalore
Day 78*

*Oh such flattery for my beloved and his handiwork,* She titters then snaps *BUT HE IS MINE ALONE. I know of you anadromous Adventurers and your proclivities.* The word slithered from her mouth like a poisonous slug. Composing herself she continued *Now then, as reigning Queen of Omu it is my conation to speak on the subject at length. Im sure you must know atleast where my purlieu resides, yes? Between the fire peaks and the great iron mine of the dwarves. The Yuan-Ti have long coveted my jewel, lusting for the power granted to us by a host of Gods, and the bloody handiwork of Minotaurs.*

A single finger delicately plays with the soil of the orchid

*As for this my most beautiful of specimens I must demand tribute in kind. Something equally as rare, precious, and beautiful. Artistic in nature preferably, whatever nature that may be*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"We have something that is indeed rare, precious, and beautiful," the Bard responded, digging into the pack that held the party's loot. She drew out the large intricate ruby they'd "rescued" from the Zhentarim soldiers some weeks prior. She held up the gemstone so that its facets caught the light of day as best she could.

----------


## Tychris1

*Nangalore
Day 78*

Even in the dim dripping light the splendor of the gem was plain to see, drawing the Queen forward on her divan, and sparking a series of strange lilting intonations *Oh oh oh! Thiru-taya do you see? What a marvelous tribute you present to us! A fitting jewel for my collection, the envy of all, and in exchange I will depart to you this trusted flower we have curated for years. Joyous times!* She clapped her hands together, summoning a large crane-like figure which swooped down from the rafters overhead, and with a practiced bow flourished its wing to take the ruby from Aleandrae. 


*Ah, but before you depart, do satisfy my hunger. What do you seek in acquiring this unique orchid? It has been so very long since we have had guests; particularly ones as... sentient as you have displayed.*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"We have been told that the orchid is a key part of a sacred ritual that will let us fly as the Aarakocra do," Aleandrae explained, allowing the bird to take the gem. She saw no reason not to share the urgency of their quest, and if the woman tried to cheat them, the Bard had no doubt the doughty Siward would be first to draw a blade in reply. "We seek a quick way to reach Omu, where we believe a death curse that is afflicting the world may be coming from. If we are blessed, we will be successful in stopping the curse. If I can learn anything on our quest, we shall be doubly so, as I am an archaeologist and interested in those who have gone before. I plan on writing a book once our adventure is over. I should dearly love to see your city and walk its streets to provide a first-hand account."

----------


## Tychris1

*Nangalore
Day 78*

*Aarakocra... So you've been to that dizzying monastery Kir Sabal I see. My descendants reside there, if my whispering birds speak true, and they always do.* She cackled but suddenly grew deathly silent *Be careful treading within my City. Those ingrateful mongrels know nothing of loyalty, royalty, and honor. They only covet POWER and debase themselves at the feet and shrines of any would be source of it. I know nothing of this...* She leaned her head to the side, cupping a hand around her ear as if to listen to some spectral advisor then nodding her head *So called Death Curse but if it is as grave and potent an Omen as it seems to be from the lengths you all have gone to quash it then it has assuredly grown powerful roots in Omu. Please do visit the Theater sometime when you go, it was my favorite piece of architecture, and they ALMOST managed to capture my beauty and grace in several performances! You have my blessing to roam my lands as you see fit, though I compel you to take something for the young princess, and under NO CIRCUMSTANCES MAY YOU ENTER THE CENTRAL COMPLEX!*

Wandering the interior of Nangalore, Aleandrae scuppered and scavenged what she could find after an hour of searching. Ivory wings floating on a dread wind accompanied her the whole time, the Eblis guardians of Nangalore chaperoning her inquisitive trek, and staring at her with a mixture of supernatural aloofness and disdain. Most of the strange plants and creatures shirk at the presence of the birds in spite of the voracious hunger that Aleandrae incites in them. Scrawled on the various walls of the gardens is the passage, broken up over several walls, "Without dreams, eternity is unbearable. For the lies of a few, all must pay. To dream, To dance."

Eight flying monkeys, braver than the violent vegetation that bows and bends in the presence of the Eblis, harrow and pester Aleandrae throughout her journey, hurling fruit from atop trees, and giggle mirthfully. Their antics cease however as Aleandrae harvests a handful of berries and half a dozen Jaculi lunge from the berry shrubbery and in tandem tear into a monkey. The monkeys begin to flee as the Jaculi devour their prey and slowly turn their attention to the larger humanoid prey at hand. 

*Spoiler: Loot*
Show

Aleandrae harvests 3 Dancing Monkey Fruit and 11 Sinda Berries


*Spoiler: Jaculi*
Show




*Spoiler: Eblis*
Show

----------


## Lleban

As the party walked through the forest getting showered by fruit Atuar took a moment to briefly bowed to the jungle floor before tasting a sample of the shattered. Immediately his face contorted into a grimace.

*"Blegh, all this uncontrolled growth, it's bittered the fruit. I doubt even the rats would wish to eat this."*

Atuar was so taken aback he failed to recognize the Jaculi hissing at them. After a brief conversation unexpectedly load with serpentine expletives Atuar spoke to the nonserpents.
*
"Seems like they don't want us in their territory, fortunately we can just move around."*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"I respect that," the Bard responded, already taking a step to leave said territory. "Please tell them we apologize for the intrusion, but that they are very pretty."

"I suppose we'll take our leave and bring the orchid back to Kir Sabal."

----------


## Tychris1

*Kir Sabal
Day 81*

Departing uncomfortable but amicably from the miasma of Nangalore the party brushed its way through a melting rainbow of death and life intertwined. Days passed, with strange and morbid revelations transposed from the ether. At last they stood in the ceremonial chamber, each daubed with golden dust, and the crushed powder of the Black Orchid sprinkled festively upon their shoulders. Like a dream given breath. But what is the dream without the dreamer? What is breath without the wind? Gently, whimsically, toes give way to weightlessness, and the world is a place disassociated with improbability. Asharra bows humbly before you all, her monk assistants finishing their aerial dance with a flourish as the last of her music and singing trails off. Strange glowing trails streak in fading patterns over her wings and as the lights fade from sight so too do her feathers! 

*Spoiler: Dance of the Seven Winds*
Show


You have a magical flying speed of 30 feet for the next 4 days.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

_On The Way Back..._

Aleandrae almost tripped as words suddenly entered her head. She bit out a curse in Abyssal before turning to whoever was next to her. "Gertrude is dead."

----------


## PepperP.

*Lyndal*

_...on the way back..._

Lyndal grabbed Siward's arm for balance as the voice of the the Lich, Valindra Shadowmantle, intruded into her mind. She replied out loud to seemingly nobody,

"thank you for contacting me. We are currently heading back to Kir Sabal. We shall collect him as quickly as possible after our errand there." She looked up at Siward.

"I think we'd better be getting back to Artus Cimbal, the lich has decided she no longer has use for him. I fear for his safety."

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Gertrude sent me one last message. She's dead, but if we're successful we still get paid. So there's that." The bard paused, thinking. "Do we care about Artus? I mean, is he important enough to side-track once more from our priority?"

----------


## Lleban

Pardon my intrusion friends but, if this gift is limited, is the pursuit of this con man so important as to divert our progress and lose precious time.

----------


## Tychris1

_After a brief but thorough debate and vote the party agreed to fly by the Heart of Ubtao_

"Azaka, you've come with us all this way, don't you want to see the venture to the end? We're magically enchanted to fly, which means you can't fall. This is the perfect time to conquer your fear!"

*"... You've gotten through worse things. So, I guess it's... fine."*


*Heart of Ubtao
Day 82
It Was Not Fine*

Zooming over the landscape above birds, primates, and the honkers that call Chult home the party's return was in stark contrast to their first arrival. The trek and slog of the mire below now a distant fuzzy vision. The strange gnarled geode floating in solitary defiance seemed to beckon them, though no magical gates or paths ushered them this time. Only a strange pressing upon the soul. The zombies once hidden before were now out in the open performing menial maintenance, tending to the floating cave's primary entryway, and tacitly ignoring the floating adventurers. Shadowmantle sat behind her desk, the glamorous mask of life draped across her features once again, and she idly studied a tome of cracked red leather with faintly glowing azure script secreted for her sole vision. She did not glance up but registered the arrival all the same.

*"Took you long enough."* She closed the book

*"I've stuffed them in the tree trunk above. You can yank them out when you're ready... Mass flight, impressive,"* She looked up at last and inclined her head ever so slightly *"I presume you'll be flying to Omu now? I have a gift for you."*

----------


## Lleban

Atuar never felt particularly comfortable here, especially when he knew the thing standing opposite of him was a lich and a very powerful one at that. Gone was his usual jungle-induced torpor replaced with specific steel and formality in his words. Awkwardly he almost mumbled.

*Thank you miss, I'll go get the boy, and good luck with you're um.... studies?*

----------


## PepperP.

Lyn's heart beat slightly faster as the lich voiced her displeasure about the wait, resisting the urge to complain that they'd gotten there as soon as they could have. Instead, she bowed slightly.

"Thank you for your patience. Our next destination is Omu, yes." Her eyebrows rose in surprise.

"A gift? That is very kind of you, thank you!" Her excitement broke through her carefully crafted veneer of respect and her eyes lit up with glee at the prospect.

"I can accept it, when you're ready."

----------


## Tychris1

Valindra's minions parted before Atuar, noiselessly shuffling out of his way as he moved towards the spiraling stairs, and ascended the Heart of Ubtao. The rivulets of the Heart painted a tainted shimmer of the Druid as he gazed once more on the petrified tree. Before filled with bats but now with two squirming humanoid bags stuffed into the trunk of the tree and tightly bound with rope.

*"I wish I could readily muster that kind of energy these days. Feels like I could get a lot more done."* A genuine moment of fondness creased the Elven Lich's face. She waved a hand, the door of the closet opening in response, and slowly a brown wooden chest with an iron latch floated to her waiting fingers. *"While I was unable to decipher a way or means with which to satisfactorily harness the power of the Ring of Winter without calamitous side effects I did do some research on the other items in their possession."* Finally the chest graced past her palm and deftly rested in solemn surrender to gravity at the center of her busy desk.

*"What lays inside was found on the short green one, Dragonbait as Artus has called him, and is a powerful weapon. Omu is a dangerous place, as the source of the Death Curse one can only imagine the amount of dark magic polluting the area, and so I relinquish this to you not lightly."* She stood up, placing her hand on the top of the chest and staring at Lyndal with a serious eye *"This is not just a gift, but a burden, and a great responsibility I entrust on you. A sign of my good faith in our joint efforts to see this problem in Omu handled. You, Lyndal, alone, accept this boon and know that if you ever turn it upon me I will end the Firehearts. Now receive it."*

She opened the chest and within lay a silver sword.

----------


## PepperP.

"End the Firehearts...?" Lyndal's voice trailed off, on the verge of declining the gift when thoughts of another sprang into her mind. Her eyes flicked to her large, red-haired companion.

She had to admit that it seemed likely that Siward could make use of it, even if she could not.

_Would you trust him with it when its betrayal might cost your life?_

She asked herself.

_You've already trusted him with your life countless times, and will continue to do so indefinitely._

Her mind made up, Lyndal gave Valindra a deferential bow of her head and spoke in a solemn voice.

"I accept your gift and its conditions. You have my gratitude." She reached out her hands to the box.

"What abilities does the sword posses?"

----------


## Tychris1

*In the hands of a common person, it is nothing more than well honed silver. But when aligned with a spirit of great conviction and a centered self can banish beings of dark realms, undeath, and the effects of magic itself. Such power only grows with the wielder.* 

Valindra lifted the blade in her hand, delicately balancing the handle, and then proffering it to Lyndal by the point. 

*He didnt have a scabbard.*

----------


## PepperP.

Lyndal nodded her understanding of Valindra's threat as she learned of the sword's holy nature.

"Thank you, I am certain it will aid us in our quest at Omu. Your trust is humbling." Although Lyn doubted that they could defeat the lich even with full use of the sword's abilities.

"Well, we should be off.  We won't take up any more of your time, Mistress." Lyn looked at the others for conformation of their departure.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Following Lyndal's example, Siward swept into a courtly bow.  It was hardly the first time first meetings in battle had turned to productive partnerships for the exiled prince.  Such was the way of his world.

*"Our thanks for your grace in this matter, Magister.  Know that your trust is not misplaced, for it is deeds that define us, and you have shown us naught but patience and munificence."*

----------


## Tychris1

*Heart of Ubtao
Day 82*

*"Of course. When you work as long as me, you can afford magnanimity for proper work and intangible boons. With haste."* She waved a hand then sat back down at her nexus of administration and returned to her study. Flush color of blood beneath the skin and the pallor glow of life upon the brow chipped and eroded fraction by fraction as Valindra ceased the illusion expectantly of your departure. As Atuar helped dislodge and heave their two captives onto the shoulders of Vorn the others soared from the Heart like readied Bees from the Hive. Grunts continuously came from Artus as he was jostled and cajoled until they finally formed gruff sentences, howled over the sound of whipping wind, and quite some distance from the Heart of Ubtao.

*"Where are you taking us? Who are you?"*

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

A contemplative look upon his face, Siward's eyes glanced towards Lyn and Aleandrae.

*"I suppose that depends on the story you spin, ring-thief.  Your self-claimed daughter is somewhat valued by my friend here, but the giants we had the pleasure of meeting seemed greatly interested in retrieving their property and rewarding its safe return."*

----------


## PepperP.

Lyn met Siward's eyes briefly before her expression turned dark.

"I wonder if Xandala might change her tune if she knew you denied her? Or maybe she really does have you mixed up with someone else, but then again, I somehow doubt there are two of you out here in the jungle." Her expression lightened a bit.

"Of course, if she's not your daughter, then our only course forward would be to the frost giants! What a treat to see your old friends again, wouldn't it be, Siward?" Lyn's tone wasn't _quite_ a threat even as she smiled merrily at the idea of returning Artus to the frost giants.

----------


## Tychris1

*The Jungles of Chult
Day 84*

Artus shifted around in his bag, writhing against the material until at last he could take a slightly more dignified slouch, and barked 

*"Oh, I never forget a voice,"* he turned, the featureless mass unerringly focusing on Siward *"I don't have a daughter. Or if I do she's some long-lived Bastard I've never met or cared for. Elves tend to do that."* He laughed though it turned cold and empty as the air filled with a strange ham scent.

*"If you are servants of those foul Frost Giants then do what you will. I've nothing to prove to slaves of icy armaggedon."* He straightened up, giving one last struggle in Vorn's grasp.

----------


## Tychris1

Aleandrae, opting to hasten the interrogation, applied a healthy dose of enchantment, and went to work. 

"My companions may be a bit hasty. Artus, from one Bard to another, tell me your story. The real story. How did you come to travel with Dragonbait, and where did the magnificent blade come from? And, of course, tell me about this Ring of Winter these giants are after. In fact, it wouldn't surprise me if that is what Xandala is really after. I believe you when you say you don't have a daughter, at least knowingly."

*Well, its not my first stuffed bag tell-all. I dont know where Dragonbait came from or where he got the blade. I know hes a pilgrim from another world on some Geas from his God but thats about it. We met while I was cups deep in Port Nyanzaru and hes a great listener. As for the Ring, well, thats a much longer story wait am I charmed? You sunnavabitch you are a good Bard, haha.* He shook from the force of his laughter inside the bag, a genuine moment of surprise and glee.

*Anyway.* He wheezed 

*I forget how long its been one, two centuries? I came to Chult looking for the Ring of Winter, drawn by a Snow Storm I witnessed conjured from nothing, and one thing lead to another I stumbled into the ancient holy city of Mezro. Fell in love with my immortal wife, helped stop a magic goblin invasion, and passed a trial by Ubtao that gave me the ring and the boon of never succumbing to it. A constant test of faith and skill to keep it from the hands of evil.*

"Wait, immortal wife?" Aleandrae probed.

*Oh yeah, Alisanda Rayburton. Most beautiful creature Ive ever seen. Terrifying too. One of the immortal Barae of Mezro, holy champions and leaders of the city chosen by Ubtao, and all gifted with unique miracles. She could control giant honking dinosaurs.*

"But how have all these different disparate factions known to come you now if you're a local and have kept this ring safely for 200 years?

*Now? People have been coming after me basically the whole time. I was out on a Quest when it got Sequestered. My return to Chult has been mostly to figure out how to bring it back.*

*"A tragic tale! But if you were granted the ring by divine beneficence, how then do so many foes from near and far know you to be its bearer?  And what powers does the ring possess to drive such naked ambition?
Especially when Mistress Shadowmantle took no interest in it."*

*Ive been adventuring with it for close to two hundred years. Word spreads. I imagine she was smart enough in researching it to realize it ultimately leads to self-destruction for evil souls and did what Liches always do and prioritized self-preservation.*

*"Artus, seeing as you know Mezro intimately, have you any tips for fighting the fallen Ras Nsi?"*

*Oh hes a real jerk. Hes got a whole bevy of defensive magics so death by a thousand cuts is ideal.*

Coming to a mutual understanding of adventurer solidarity the party released Artus and Dragonbait, prompting the bearer of the Ring of Winter to summon flying mounts made of ice, for him and his short green companion aboard. He listened in turn to the severity of your quest.

*"Well, I don't know anything about a Death Curse, but that sounds pretty bad, and it definitely sounds more important than my own personal grievances. The world's in a rough place, it could use some help."* Artus looked over to the south, where the flying entourage steadily drifted, and to a burning treeline that steadily and suddenly smoldered to life on the southern horizon. Meanwhile, Dragonbait complicatedly shook the hand of each and everyone who accepted, even solemn Vorn and discombobulated Brother Crocodile, and shone a strangely cracked smile all the while.

----------


## Tychris1

*The Forbidden City of Omu
Day 87*

Flying through the air on steeds of ice and spectral wind you come upon a vast and desolate sight. The jungle parts to reveal a dead city enclosed by sheer cliffs. Ruined buildings and stone boulevards rise like ghosts from the floor of the misty basin. Colorful birds glide beneath you and around you, unperturbed by your presence. Far in the distance overhead, the circling wingbeats of a Red Dragon stir the clouds like a localized storm. The steep cliffs are thick with jungle life, with ferns, orchids, and moss spilling over the edges, though their crumbling edges sport a uniform construction ringing the entire city. A vine-draped gargoyle perches on the clifftop, staring down at the ruined city. It has the face of a devil, with its mouth agape in a silent scream. Spaced out every few dozen feet or so. 

A waterfall fed from the foothills of the Peaks of Flame pours into the basin, creating a swollen river that floods much of the city before draining into a deep rift filled with molten lava. A ruined palace lies a few hundred feet from the edge of the steaming abyss. Your magical winds stutter, falter, and at last deposit you safely to the ground beside this cursed city's sole source of lifegiving water. There beside the rushing rocky ravine, which plunged more than 50 feet over the scattered rocks, deep in prayer is a face known to some. 

Secret!

----------


## BladeofObliviom

Jack dragged herself up from the ground, having tumbled less than gracefully and caught her hair in some brambles. Rrgh. And then she set eyes on Secret. What in the hells?

"...Maybe I hit my head a little too hard. What are you doing here, kid?" She glanced around skeptically. Maybe she was just victim to a phantasm? ****.

----------


## Lleban

Artur noticed the Drow and waved heartily. Fortunately, the landing was a smooth one and the excitement of landing in Omu.

*"Hello, their elf, what brings you here!"
*

----------


## Jade_Tarem

The drow startles at their approach, darting behind a nearby angry-face statue and peeking out, violet eyes glinting from under the white hood. "Oh, it's all of you! And some new people!"

Secret emerges from her useless hiding place and drops the hood, beaming, though the smile falters. "Or... not all of you." She starts counting. "Jack, Lyndal, Siward, Aleandrae, and... um..." She blanks on the rest, "W...what happened to Srirak and Just Darion?"

----------


## Lleban

Atuar hastily moves to the side revealing Siward before jovially responding

*"Ah yes I'm glad you're familiar with the native pronunciation of my name, we can skip introductions then. Darion was with us until fairly recently until one night he just disappeared." 
*
Atuar continued a bit more somberly in tone.

*"I hope he's finding what peace he was searching for because we were very close to the Megaraptor nests."*

----------


## zabbarot

Srirak walked out from behind a bush.

"I am here, my black friend. The flight was being very long, and I drank very much water..." He laughed awkwardly. It was an awful choking noise. "How have you come to be here?"

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Secret's arms popped out in hug reflex before she stopped herself. "Srirak! I'm glad to see you too. I hope Darion makes it."

"I spent a lot of time at that camp, of course. Mostly tending to the sick and the injured. That sure did take a while between all the jungle fevers and undead bites, but I got them all healthy eventually, at least for now! I started to receive guidance from Lathander, though, telling me it was time to move on." She gestured at the stone demon-face. "The Morning Lord's radiance led me here before it faded out. I was praying for more hints but now I think he just wanted me to wait for you."

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

The flame-haired barbarian froze at the sight of Secret.  The jungles had played no end of tricks on them, after all, and the sudden appearance of a friendly face so close to a sink of vile darkness spoke of some terrible design.  But after a moment, he shook off such unworthy suspicions.

*"Secret!"*

In an instant, the young cleric was wrapped in a bear hug, as Siward lifted her off her feet in celebration.

*"The gods surely smile on our quest to reunite us so!"*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Secret!" exclaimed the tiefling bard Aleandrae. She flashed the Drow a grin. "Good to see you again. Perhaps Lady Luck has guided us to a serendipitous meeting here. We have much to tell you."

----------


## Tychris1

Artus landed his frozen mount onto the side of the ravine, watching as chunks of ice formed in the river, and then slowly melted as they drifted downstream then plummeted into nothingness. Dragonbait dismounted behind him and the strange lifebound duo appraised the strange Drow. Dragonbait offered his hand out in a handshake and Artus rubbed his chin in thought *Strange acquaintances youve made, though so have I. Im Artus, this is my platonic life mate Dragonbait.*

----------


## Jade_Tarem

The errant sorceress froze up at Siward's approach, which did nothing at all to check the man's enthusiastic greeting. After a moment she relaxed and awkwardly returned the hug as best she could around a torso much larger than hers, giggling as she was set down and responding in kind to everyone else's greetings. She curtsied, using her cloak rather than a skirt, to those she hadn't seen before. "Oh, some of you _are_ new to me! I'm Secret, acolyte of the Morning Lord Lathander, the Rose and Gold god, and apprenticed to Dawnsister Agatha in Waterdeep. I am happy to help in whatever capacity I can." As Secret straightened, she cast her gaze around the party. "I also have no idea what this place is called, or its history. From the feeling of it, and our reunion here, I'm guessing it's the source of the death curse?"

----------


## Tychris1

As Secret takes Dragonbaits hand the short saurial suddenly has his eyes go wide. The relaxed somber placid  mood over his seemingly inscrutable face is replaced with pure elation. He shakes her hand vigorously, releasing his grip to frantically point at her then Artus and throw his hands in the air. Skipping on rocks he circles around joyfully as the smell of sweet roses, honey, and lovely lavender fill the air in a suddenly pungent aroma.

In stark contrast Salida brooded next to the gargoyle, placing her foot upon its back to lean over towards the city, and gaze upon it with disgust. *Omu. It looks even worse than I imagined an ancient decrepit cursed slave state would. And were on the wrong side of it.* She gestured for someone to come over and look.

Still off in the bushes that Srirak had been in Azaka was regurgitating her lunch after prolonged flight.

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Secret took the time to recover her balance and gave Artus a look, searching for some clue or deeper meaning. While she was certainly curious, Dragonbait appeared to be having a good time and she didn't want to interrupt that. If no explanation was forthcoming before they delved the ruin, she would actually ask. Until then, the acolyte tried to keep her attention on Salida. "So this place is Omu?"

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"I'm so proud of you, Azaka!" Aleandrae took a few steps toward one of their guides and threw wide her arms in an expansive gesture. "You overcame your fear of flying. Wasn't it magnificent?"

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

The edge in Salida's voice moved Siward to a decision many days in the making.  Reaching to the makeshift scabbard at his side, he drew forth the sword taken from Dragonbait, its divine power thrumming palpably beneath the steel, tantalizingly out of reach.  Reversing the blade in the crook of his arm, he offered the hilt to their mysterious, mute companion.

*"I have long dreamed of wielding a blade so mighty as this.  But I am yet unworthy, and we descend into an abyss beyond our ken.  Take back your sword, noble friend."*

With the blade returned to its proper owner, Siward hurried to join Salida at the precipice.

*"What do you see?"*

----------


## Tychris1

*"That was awful. The most disgusting year of my life. We must have flown for months."* Azaka wiped her face deliriously, the scars on her face whining, and she slumped her wooden tiger mask back over her head. *"....But for a few minutes. It was kind of fun."* She quietly said beneath her mask as she turned to string her bow and count her arrows.

Dragonbait suddenly ceased in his celebration as Siward proferred the golden embroidered sword. The stout warrior puffed his chest out, the smell of crackling woodsmoke and ham present, and he reached out with a single hand to grab the hilt. Holding the sword up it twinkled in the sunlight and all around it were at once set about with a gentle yet firm presence of care. The tender embrace of safety by the hearth in homes of heavens above. He twirled the blade, rested it on his shoulder, and gave a thumbs up to Siward before bowing to Secret. *"You are a being of such pure heart and spirit that it has made Dragonbait's day. We've been in the forced extended company of a Lich for the better part of some painfully long stretch of time you see."* Artus answered to the confused Secret, amused at his dearest companions elatement. 

As Siward joins Salida though he is struck with a vision!

*Spoiler: Siward*
Show


A city of magnificent, whitewashed buildings stretches out before you. Sunlight sparkles off of glass domes and windows, yet all is not well. Black smoke coils from fires across the city, corpses litter the streets, and wraiths circle the rooftops like vultures. A sphere of utter darkness grows out from the heart of the city, blotting out the light as it expands toward you. You turn away, and when you look back, the darkness is gone. The city is a half-flooded, overgrown ruin.


Salida, unawares of the strange circumstances of her companion, merely points to the edge of the city *"Can't you see? There are great stairs carved of stone that lead down from the jungle to the city proper. But we're over here by this slippery ass wrestler's armpit waterfall."* The Chultan woman sneered and spat on the Gargoyle. *This is probably Omu, yeah."*

----------


## PepperP.

Lyn's excitement at seeing Secret again faded quickly along with the color in her face as she watched Siward hand over the sword she had given him with a sort of incredulous horror, as if just realizing she was awake inside of a nightmare. She swooned against Aleandrae dramatically.

"I didn't want children anyway, right?"

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Ignorant of Lyndal's reaction behind, Siward froze at the precipice of Omu.  Sky-blue eyes widened against a looming shadow that stole away the light behind them, and every muscle in the towering warrior's frame suddenly radiated imminent violence.  Unmoving as a statue, he watched the scene unfolding before him, until with a gasp he returned to himself.

*"A vision.  This city, bright and beautiful yet assailed by decay.  The streets choked with the dead and the dying, the sky shrouded by restless spirits.  And then a great sphere of darkness.  An eclipse.  A sacrifice."*

A trembling finger rose to point towards the center of the city.

*"Grim portents haunt this place."*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

The bard patted her friend's shoulder comfortingly. "Well, she did say if _you_ turned the weapon against her, didn't she? She didn't say anything about others doing so. And perhaps Dragonbait doesn't even want to go back and smite her."

----------


## Jade_Tarem

"Pure...? That... can't be right, but I appreciate it." Secret is still trying to take in the chaotic happenings. It was Dragonbait's sword but... giving it back was bad? It served as some kind of birth control for Lyndal? And Siward could have visions now. Her head spun trying to keep up.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Shaking himself like a bear exiting hibernation, Siward's focus returned to the present and the great stair across the valley.

*"Sure footing on our descent would be valuable, but if this place is defended that is where their eyes would focus.  Though that in itself might be to our advantage - crushing the first line of defense might provide invaluable insights to later bulwarks."*

Turning, he assessed his companions skilled in the mystic arts.

*"In the North we had many tales of storm witches and wisdoms seeing through the eyes of beasts in their thrall.  Might we conjure some unremarkable spy to survey the battlefield more closely?  Perhaps your mage-sight will reveal things invisible to the naked eye."*

----------


## Tychris1

*"Don't be so surprised. Dragonbait speaks few words but he is an excellent judge of character."* Artus spoke cheerfully before clapping Secret's shoulder. The silent Dragonbait, not fully understanding Lyndal's plight, sheathed his sword in its proper place, and offered her a hug.

*"It'll take us a while to get around to the front, perhaps it's a hilarious blessing, the cover of night would suit us best for an initial entrance. Keep the element of surprise on our side."* Salida kicked off of the gargoyle to sidle up with Siward's assessment and brandished her dagger at the word "surprise".

*"Regardless I'm going around to the front. I've had my full of dangling in the air for the next century. If there are defenders I will cut them and reconvene with you all."* Azaka shivered as she looked up at the nauseating sky.

----------


## Lleban

Atuar, studying the varied terrain, the crumbling ruins cracked stone edifice, no doubt hid horrors cloaked in their corrupted simulacra of nature, replied to Azaka.

"I can send a scout through the air along the course you think is suitable."

Atuar then began his summons, a series of undulating motions, waving his arms back and forth chant.

We of the forest need you, big and small,
The gluttonous trees of old must churn
Give us the means to burn
Spirt of the wildfire, head my call

----------


## Tychris1

The conjured fire spirit soars down over the waterfall, gliding through steam and foam towards the darkness of Omu, and triggers a sudden defensive response. The silently screaming Gargoyles crack, shift, and stretch their wings one by one. A domino of flight as hundreds of wings begins to beat the air in bloodthirsty pursuit of the burning scout. Three fall instantly upon it and more quickly join to rip and tear with wanton abandon before, at last, returning to their perches in stony silence. 

*"I'm definitely taking the stairs."* Azaka stated as she began to move.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

From the safety of the treeline, Siward grimly watched as the city's silent guardians roared to murderous life, the eyes of a man raised to command in battle assessing the overwhelming numbers of the gargoyles.

*"Let us hope they act according to ancient dictum, and not the whims of our enemies."*

----------


## Tychris1

*Omu
Day 87*

Prowling stealthily through the treeline the intrepid party worms their way at last to the stony entrance to the Forbidden City. Ancient temples and shrines are visible just below the cliffs, the faint hum of magic just barely visible to Aleandrae's enhanced eyes, and yet her archeologist mind is ablaze with wonder. These stone constructs are old, older than anything she has seen before, and they were wrought by the hands of great laboring monsters. Minotaurs, implacable craftsmen and deadly maze builders. Fitting laborers for a city that once was the pride of the great god Ubtao himself. Now left to dilapidated rot. 

Jack, far in the lead and with her mind focused solely on the razors edge duty of scouting, is a shadow in the umbrage of the great trees overhead and the darkening sky beyond. No nascent sound or errant twig betrays her nimble movement, a path she blazes effortlessly faster than her companions trudging behind, and in that solitude, she sees a strange companion. Mist clinging tightly to the heart of Omu, thick as rancid pudding, and in it a massive silhouette of something born in nightmares. Something shuddering, no, lumbering in the mist that towers over the great ruins strewn throughout the city, and once the mist parts nothing is there. No figure, no monster of great size or renown. Just an empty void in the dispersing and choking fog.

As twilight rests its somber head on the horizon the steps grow increasingly in size and at once those brave enough to have ventured here find themselves in the maw of the beast. The ancient city laid bare in all its ruinous splendor. A guardhouse stands near the entrance to the city. Arrow slits are cut into its limestone walls, and a lopsided iron portcullis hangs over the gateway, beyond which you see an open plaza.

*"Shall we hunker down for the night and rest? My feet are still getting used to solid ground."* Salida grunted and cracked her back.

*"Conjuring those frozen steeds has sapped much of the Ring's power this day. Recharging would be useful but time is of the essence in any Heroic Quest."* Artus seemed almost invigorated by the unknown city before him *"What ancient wonders. A trove of history and knowledge untapped by the world. Marvelous."*

Salida and Azaka rolled their eyes simultaneously before looking away from each other.

----------


## BladeofObliviom

Jack returned to the group a little spooked but still focused. "Looks quiet up ahead, from a distance anyway. There's something big out in the mists though. Couldn't get a good look at it, but I can tell you it's big. If we're going to take a rest, it should be outside the city or we should find shelter. Just in case."

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Turning at the back and forth between their guides, Siward nodded his agreement while motioning towards the gatehouse below.

*"We might also glean further insights into our enemy from a night of surveillance.  But we must be wary - more so than our travels thus far, we stand in enemy territory.  Brother Srirak, friend Atuar, if you would direct us in constructing a blind to shield us from any night patrols?"*

----------


## Tychris1

*The Forbidden City of Omu*

Settling into watches for the night, blinds are constructed, and a keen eye is kept on the shadowy darkness below of the foreboding ruins. Secrets extended darkvision is a boon for her and her companions as they notice several snakes begin to emerge from the gatehouse and stealthily beeline directly for their camp! Salida stands forth with a lantern readied and an arrow drawn down towards the approaching beasts!

----------


## BladeofObliviom

Jack glances at Salida and then to the incoming threats and shouts. "****, ****, wake up! Wake up!", and tackles Aleandrae, fumbling blindly at her throat in the dark.

----------


## Tychris1

As Jack begins to fumble Salida walks over to her and helps her out. She takes the amulet, places it on her neck, and bluntly says to Vorn.

*"Kill everyone here without Scales."*

And then runs in a full-blown sprint past the snakes who slither forward and transform into half-man half-snake abominations. The upper torso of humanoids and the long slithering tails of massive snakes instead of legs.

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Secret was, in a word, naive. For instance, it really hadn't occurred to her that any or perhaps _all_ of her old compatriots could be shapeshifting snake-people. She was not, however, _stupid_, and realized that Salida yanking off a necklace that had seemed pretty important to Jack a second ago and booking it past the ambush party could only be a betrayal.

And Salida wasn't quite fast enough to disappear into the darkness. Not past drow vision.

Lathander had graced Secret with a couple of new spells in her time at the camp. One of them had come in handy when supporting her more militant new friends, and in fact had been her favored method of avoiding conflict with the jungle's hungrier denizens on the way here.

_"(Celestial) The sun to lead, the moon to chase, the stars to turn, all at their pace."_

The magic was to slow down those rushing to devour, or escape. So far it had worked out fairly well for her. It was no battle stopper on its own, though, so as soon as the spell went off she cried out, "Snake attack! That's a sneak attack by snakes, not a malapropism! Wake up everyone!"

----------


## Tychris1

As the magic washed over the abominations Vorn set about their duty. Rushing at Jack the construct slammed both of its fists in thunderous unison yet missed her by an arm and a leg. Dirt exploded all around, jolting those prone, and causing Azaka to roll on the ground. Scrambling on all fours she looked rapidly about her muttering *"Sh**, sh**, sh**, sh**."* Her bones breaking, flesh melting, and head stretching as she rapidly transformed into a feral muscled Tiger under the light of the moon. 

Dragonbait released a roar of hammy odor, snatching up his holy sword with both hands, and swinging it in a brilliant arc that scraped the front of Vorn with a clamorous squeal.

----------


## Tychris1

Atuar's summoned spirit chases down Salida, slashing at her heels with wicked burning blades, and howls for a furious fight with more combatants. Its ululating is answered by the hissing of death. Arrows whip through the air as a hit squad of archers stalks forth from whence the snakes came, pincushioning the Spirit, Dragonbait, Jack, and Secret with poisonous armaments. 

Stumbling to his feet, Artus looks around in a fugue, brandishes his now glowing dagger, and goes wide-eyed at the sight of Dragonbait wounded. Clenching his ring-bearing fist, a confluence of boreal light suddenly collapses into his knuckles, and with a single outstretched finger, he releases a ball of pure frozen ice. It hurtles through the air catapulting past Salida and the archers and suddenly engulfs all of the Yuan-Ti in an instantaneous fallout of frigid force. Artus nearly falls to a knee at the action, shaking his hand vigorously, and squeezing it rapidly.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Jack is hit by two arrows for 9 Piercing Damage and 15 Poison Damage

Secret is hit by 1 Arrow for 4 Piercing Damage and 6 Poison Damage

Atuar's spirit is killed by 2 arrows doing 11 Piercing Damage, 16 Poison Damage, and Artus' Frozen Sphere dealing 29/14 Cold Damage to everything in a 60 foot radius.

----------


## zabbarot

Srirak pats Brother Crocodile and sends him towards vorn. He speaks to the crocodile in draconic, "Hold it down." As Brother Crocodile charges Srirak runs after Salida.

"You fooled them! They never saw it coming!" Srirak had no idea what was going on except that Salida seemed to have stolen the metal god and started running off, but he hoped to convince her he had been in on the plot. Whatever that was.

----------


## BladeofObliviom

"Wait, no, ****, ****, crap, STOP!" Jack shook her head to clear out what remained of the compulsion and what remained was mostly rage as she danced around Vorn's first set of fisticuffs. The distraction got her shot by archers from the bushes. She spun around, diving past Secret to get clear of the mechanical behemoth, and scanned through the darkness for the source of the traitor's footsteps. And then Aleandrae, as if perfectly anticipating Jack's needs, shined a spotlight on her. The sharpshooter steeled herself even as her veins burned with poison and tried her best to put everything else out of her mind, and her hands moved in harmony to bring focused death upon her illuminated target.

She watched Salida collapse with a moment of grim satisfaction. One down.

*Spoiler*
Show

Jack attacks and Action Surges, firing four shots at Salida. Three hit, doing 15, 14, and 18 damage - she applies trip attack to the last for an additional 3. The GM has informed me that this brings Salida down.

Jack also uses her bonus action for her 1/rest Second Wind, regaining 11 hp to offset the damage she just took, and moves a bit to the southeast, provoking an attack from Vorn (who took it and missed).

HP: 29/39
Second Wind: 0/1
Action Surge: 0/1
Superiority Dice: 3/4

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Blinking against the fog of sleep, Siward rose from his cot, sword and shield in hand.  The shadowy form of Salida fell beneath Jack's barrage, while all around them the sibilant menace of the encroaching yuan-ti gave ample proof to their guide's betrayal.  Rushing to interpose himself between Lyndal and the enemy forces, he uttered a war cry into the night.

*"Come, you bastard children of the jungle!  Step forward to skin yourselves upon my blade!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Siward uses his action to ready his shield, his free object interaction to draw his sword, stands with half his movement then moves.

----------


## Tychris1

Watching Jack precisely shoot down their fleeing Mole the Malisons surge forth in unified hate, wrapping their tails around each of their prey one by one, and squeezing the life out of them with deadly brute force. Held so precariously the unfortunate adventurers caught in the grip of the Yuan-Ti are easy pickings for their readied curved blades, save Secret who's painful fate is spared by the Malison's attention being drawn by the lantern-wielding Aleandrae. Perhaps he sees in her a better sacrifice for whatever fell beings they worship. Even poor Brother Crocodile is not spared this fate, now engage in a hectic three-way wrestling match with a lumbering construct and a snake monstrosity. Though the worse of them all is Srirak, whose ploy is met with cold hollow laughter, and the sudden gripping of his left and right side by opposing serpentine bodies. Pulling him in opposite directions they form a living breathing Wrack upon which they wet their blades and spring praises in Draconic.

*Take their souls oh mighty Dendar!"*

*Spoiler: OOC Damage*
Show


Srirak gets restrained by the two Malisons and takes 37 damage as he's cut up and squeezed.

Brother Croc gets Restrained and takes 13 Damage.

Siward gets Restrained and takes 19 Damage.

Jack is Restrained and takes 15 Damage.

Secret is restrained and takes 6 Damage

Lyndal is restrained and takes 21 Damage

----------


## Jade_Tarem

"Mrrrph mrrph nrrrph hrrrf burrrf hrrrf nrrrf hrrrrf." What was no doubt a profound and beautiful incantation was muffled by crushing Yuan-Ti coils, but Secret manages to thrust an arm vaguely in Srirak's direction. Around her, motes of light, too dim to see by, rose from the ground in a ring. The lizardfolk's injuries began to close...

*Spoiler: OOC - Srirak gets healed*
Show

For 11 hp.

----------


## PepperP.

Lyn's scream pierced the air, filled with pain and rage in equal measure. Her muscles tensed in the Malison's grasp for a moment before she forced herself to focus through the pain and fear.

<"I might be about to go, but I'm taking as many of you basterds as I can down with me."> She growled at her captor in Draconic and unleashed a streaming ball of fire from her fingers at the line of archers in the southeast.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Fireball the line of 6 archers in the southeast plus the one on its own in the east.
dex save 15
Damage
(8d6)[*21*]

----------


## Tychris1

As fire bathes the backline with a sudden burst of bright light Vorn remains fixated on his task. First he bops Brother Crocodile on the snout, nonlethally dispatching of the giant reptile so the Shield Guardian can focus on is main task, and then slams a barrel sized fist directly into Siward's restrained chest. Azaka peels away to lunge at the Malison, provoking Vorn's ire in the process, and yet with no need to restrict Brother Croc the Malison is too slippery for the bloodthirsty tiger. 

Dragonbait, still full of bluster and bravado sinks his holy blade directly into the side of the Malison before him, drawing forth both blood and whimpers that soon mix with the Saurian's aroma of battle and sweet lilac. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Vorn knocks Brother Croc unconscious and then hits Siward for 13 damage.

Dragonbait slices into the Malison restraining Lyndal for 25 damage.

----------


## Tychris1

Struck with consecutive fireballs the backline of archers crumples from their rigid firing line and rearranges itself into a scattered hunting squad, rapidly scampering around to put distance between each other, and hastily firing their arrows in the process. Their panicked movements throw off their aim, even with the assistance of the Malisons, and only Lyndal is struck with a final fateful arrow from amidst a volley. Rushing forward Artus slips around the Malison restraining Jack and rapidly shanks it in its exposed side. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Lyndal is hit by an arrow for 5 piercing damage and 4 Poison Damage. 

Artus shanks the Malison restraining Jack for 18 slashing damage.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Straining against the scales of the malison, Siward unleashed a wordless battle cry as his eyes flared with Tempus' fire.  Sword aglow with sunlit radiance, he cut into the foul serpent assailing him.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Siward rolls a 24 and 16 to hit the malison grappling him for 14 and 7 damage.

----------


## Tychris1

Struggling against the powerful grips of the Malisons the party is subdued one by one as first Srirak and then Lyndal are knocked unconscious. Uncoiling itself from Srirak's limp body one of the Malison's begins to slither away from the combat with their prey in tow whilst the other joins in on ripping and tearing into Siward. Squeezing Lyndal till she blacks out the Malison coiling her shifts to leave the fray but with no easy opening instead strikes Secret in her exposed state. Azaka's fangs finally find purchase in the monstrous snake man she combats as he absconds to constrict and subdue Aleandrae. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Srirak is knocked unconscious nonlethally and dragged away fifteen feet.

Lyndal is knocked unconscious nonlethally.

Aleandrae is Restrained and takes 9 Damage

Siward takes 12 damage (After resistance)

Secret takes 8 damage twice for 16 damage total and must make 2 Concentration checks.

----------


## Tychris1

Once more accosted by the reinvigorated Brother Crocodile, Vorn is left hampered and blunderous in its attempts to step on the constricted Siward, and proves only more a haphazard melee by the bounding and circling of the tiger nipping at heels and scales. Dragonbait lodges his sword into one of the constricting grips before him, struggling to find purchase in the encroaching slithering melee. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Dragonbait strikes once for 8 damage.

----------


## Tychris1

Atuar attempts to evade the thick of the melee, but in doing so gains the ire of the Malison that once constricted his fellow fire affficionado Lyndal, and his chest is squeezed with deadly force. Struggling to get away his fiery spirits of nature come to his aid and a wave of purifying flame washes over the Malison leaving it little more than a burnt corpse. The archers continue pressing their advantage, setting up properly distanced firing positions, and now unleash a far more deadly and accurate volley of poisonous missiles. Watching Jack collapse to the ground from the bevy of arrows Artus' eyes go wide and he rushes to Secret with his dagger flashing, stabbing the Malison crushing her in its arm and slapping it in the face. *"Oy look at me! Nice fancy chop of meat right?"*

The Malison cursed in its sibilant tongue.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Artus shanks the Malison constricting Secret for 16 damage.

Jack is hit by two arrows and takes 24 damage, going unconscious.

Aleandrae is hit by an arrow and takes 13 damage

Atuar is hit by an AoO Constrict and takes 12 damage but kills the Malison grappling him.

Siward is hit by an arrow taking 1 piercing damage (After resistance) and 8 poison damage.

Secret is hit by an arrow and takes 13 damage

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Slick with blood and studded with arrows, Siward bellowed the hate and rage of his ancient race into the ophidian eyes of his foe.  Down flashed his blazing sword, finally cleaving through corded muscle and decapitating the foul creature.  As its coils unwound in the shivering at the edge of death, the barbarian turned his attention to the next serpent, driving his sword deep into the coils holding Secret.

*"Azaka!  You are the only one with the speed to rescue brother Srirak!"*

----------


## Tychris1

Dragging Srirak behind him the lone retreating Malison fires its longbow in rallying accompaniment to its Pureblood kin, stopping briefly by Salida as he does so to then unceremoniously pick her up, and turn to slink further into the darkness. Siward once more is gripped by a new coil of Dendar's cult as Aleandrae is ruthlessly shaken about.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Siward is restrained once more and takes 6 damage after resistance.

Aleandrae is dealt 13 damage.

----------


## Tychris1

Shaking her head, Azaka focuses her keen eyes, and bounds through the warm night's air in search of Srirak. The Malison beside her lashes out with its sword, slashing across her face and smattering her fur with blood. It is a grisly dripping war mask she growls beneath as she circles around Srirak's unconscious form. Dragonbait looks down from the brutal melee, his furtive eyes quickly scanning, and when he spots her he drags Lyndal free from the mound of dead serpentine flesh that limply crushed her beneath its quickly cooling mass. Stumbling over the dead Malison he surges into a swinging side slash and uppercut on the one crushing Aleandrae to death. Vorn, towering over Siward punches the barbarian square in the face, and then scrapes its armored elbow in a painful backstroke even as Brother Crocodile holds its lower half still. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Siward takes 10 damage from Vorn

Dragonbait hits the Malison constraining Aleandrae for 6 damage

----------


## Tychris1

Atuar resuscitates Lyndal with a word of healing, diving for cover as he lets loose a final bolt of flame, and scorches the Malison grappling Siward. Held in place they are easy pickings for the archers who find their marks on Aleandrae and Siward. Their powerful poisons working through their veins, and elicit a cry of pain from Artus and Azaka struck by several arrows. Turning towards the Archer who struck him, Artus prepares to exact revenge, and yet he cannot abandon his fellow in bloody coils and grabs at Aleandrae trying to free her.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Aleandrae takes 4 damage

Siward takes 12 damage and goes unconscious

Artus stabs the Malison holding Aleandrae for 14 damage.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Gasping back to consciousness, Siward blinked against the hazy murk of death, his dazed mind only half registering the thrashing bulk of Brother Crocodile as Vorn was dragged bodily away from the center of combat.  His ears still ringing, his gaze swept south, and at last he saw his chance.  Boots scrabbling against the rotten jungle beneath them, Siward surged to his feet and staggered between the enemy's skirmishers, reaching out his weathered hand to pull free the control amulet of their wayward construct.  Lifting it high above his head, he shouted out a command.

*"Vorn!  You are to slay all remaining serpent-folk who assault this camp and my companions!"*

Then, lurching to one side, Siward braced himself for the arrows that were sure to follow.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Siward stands, moves, and dashes to free object interaction grab Vorn's control amulet, then uses his last ten feet of movement.

----------


## Tychris1

The Malison flicked its eye to Siward as he made his heroic play, but with venomous hate it focused on the snarling cat that dared to block its path, and hissed to the darkness. The darkness responded in kind as a squad of ostentatiously dressed and equipped snake abominations slithered around the Chultan woman turned Tiger and began to tear into her. Two with snakes for arms, two with lengthy snake heads, and one with a long serpentine body for legs. All of them bejeweled and wearing necklaces that glittered in the faint light of battles fire.

*Spoiler*
Show


Azaka gets jumped and pumped with 49 poison damage.

----------


## Jade_Tarem

The fight was going poorly, and worse, spreading out. With healing mostly drained and the injured mostly too far away, Secret found one of the encircling archers and focused _really hard_ on hurting it. _I am gonna give you such a nosebleed, just you wait!_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Northeast archer gets 7 psy damage and a temporary penalty to its next save.

----------


## PepperP.

Lyn groaned as she regained consciousness. Still lying prone, she turned her head to find a new target to take out her rage on.

"Everything hurts!" She groaned again and unleashed another streaming ball of fire from her fingers at a pair of archers in the south.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Fireball the 2 archers I said in the chat.
dex save 15
Damage
(8d6)[*28*]

----------


## Tychris1

Vorn now redirected walks over to the nearest Pureblood and steps on them. Dragonbait follows through the smoke of Lyndal's fireball to deliver a slash of his sword while Azaka flails amidst the mound of snake coils assaulting her. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Vorn kills an archer.

Dragonbait hits the surviving archer of Lyndal's fireball for 9 damage.

Azaka is having a bad time

----------


## Tychris1

As Atuar scorches one of the archers to death they begin to beat a hasty retreat, scrambling from the bloodied Vorn who now rampages through their ranks, and firing off parting shots directly into Dragonbaits chest. *"Dragonbait!"* Artus cried out as he chased down his friend, slashed his dagger through the air, and grabbed a hold of the Saurian's shoulder with a single reassuring hand. The air infront of them suddenly split, rent open by arcane magics, and the pair teleported down to ensuing melee with blades brandished and buried in Yuan-Ti flesh.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Atuar kills one of the archers and deals 4 damage to another.

Dragonbait gets shot to hell for 44 damage.

Artus dimension doors himself and Dragonbait down to the Malison Mosh Pit and crits the Malison holding Srirak twice for 19 damage.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Reaching down to pull his mace free of its drawstring, Siward whirled it over his head as it became shrouded in golden light.

*"Take heart!  The Lord of Battles is with us!"*

Leaping back into the fray, he dealt a final blow to the serpent grappling Srirak's unconscious form, sending brain matter and bone showering into the southern melee before moving north, hoping for sweet anodyne.

*"Vorn!  Approach the melee and shatter the serpents' back line!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Siward draws his mace, rages, moves, hits the malison for 12 damage, then moves again.

----------


## BladeofObliviom

Jack growls, still prone, and focuses on cleaning up the remaining snipers before they can spread out or lead Vorn away from where the construct was needed, now that it was under control again.

*Spoiler*
Show


Jack shoots two more archers for 19 and 17 damage, which seems to have killed them.

----------


## Tychris1

Azaka gives a final cry of pain as she succumbs to her injuries, slumping to the ground in a pile of blood both hers and the Malisons, and the snake warriors disperse to subdue the remaining warriors. One arrow fired from the Snake headed Malisons strikes Brother Croc directly in the throat, forcing the companion into a seizure, and the other aiming for Siward shot awry. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Azaka goes unconscious

Brother Croc goes unconscious

----------


## Jade_Tarem

With the dramatic turnaround in their fortunes, Secret decided to do what she was comfortable with and pumped more of Lathander's holy energy into Siward, idly wondering if doing that enough times would be enough to convert him to worship of the Morning Lord.

----------


## PepperP.

Through her splitting headache, Lyn spots an archer to the southeast and shoots off several rays of flames at them. Annoyed that they remained stubbornly upright, she grit her teeth and shot one last firebolt and flopped back onto the ground with relief as the archer finally succumbed to her flames.

"FINALLY!"

----------


## Tychris1

Dragonbait stabs the Malison before him, flourishing his radiant blade with deadly precision, and holds it aloft in a heroic twinkling sheen smiling through bloodied teeth and seeping poisonous wounds. An incomprehensible sound rocks the Malisons to his southwest, the air shaking then snapping in half as an imperceptibly high noise bleeds their ears. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Vorn casts shatter!

Dragonbait swings his sword for 6 damage.

----------


## Tychris1

Atuar and Artus combine their might to bring a world of pain upon the lone snake legged Malison leading the villainous entourage. Glowing dagger and sizzling stars of natures wrath pocking the monstrosities form with unseemly wounds. Dragonbait catches an arrow in his shoulder from the lone surviving archer, still hastily retreating.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Reinvigorated by Secret's healing touch, Siward charged back into combat.  Catching the serpent-tailed wretch in the face with his shield, he followed up with a pair of hammering blows from his gore-caked mace.

*"Vorn, to me!  We shall fight these cowards side by side!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Siward moves, knocks the serpent-tailed malison prone with his shield, then hits twice for 26 total damage.

----------


## Tychris1

The Malisons slither around their foes, the archers amongst their ranks slipping past the melee to fire into the backline, and sinking an arrow into Atuar with deadly precision. The leader, knocked prone by Siward, stands himself upright, and with his remaining willpower wraps his long lower half around Artus to thrash him about and open up the dynamic duo to a bevy of poisonous fang bites. Dragonbaits eyes go woozy and Artus is slick with blood as the two stands steadfast beside Siward. *"Snakes. Why does it always have to be Snakes."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Atuar eats 16 damage.

Artus takes 44 damage and is restrained

Dragonbait takes 16 damage

----------


## Jade_Tarem

With how much trouble the crew had had with magic, Secret elected to keep her last bits of power for after-battle cleanup. She drew her thin sword, almost untouched since Port Nyanzaru, and rushed down the nearest Malison.

----------


## Tychris1

Atuar and Lyndal's reinforcement of scorching rays sealed the deal for the charging Secret, who stood now triumphantly over the scorched carcass of the Malison, and further off Dragonbait plunged his Holy Avenger through the heart of the Malison constricting Artus. *"Thanks old friend."* Artus wheezed in momentary relief before spinning on his heel and slashing the cheek of the Malison flanking behind him. Vorn stomped into the fray, mindless obedience to his new master, and delivered a thundering haymaker on the Malison before him. The tides had turned.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Seeing the serpent constricting Artus fall dead, Siward turned his attention to the snake-armed abomination on his flank.  The edge of his enchanted shield drove the creature to the ground, where his mace battered its scaled flesh.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Siward knocks the malison north of Artus prone then hits at 15 and 22 for 13 and 7 damage.

----------


## BladeofObliviom

"Getting real sick of all this mud and blood. Way too much of it is mine.", Jack laments, still loosing bolts at the next target - the other archer.

*Spoiler*
Show

Jack shoots at the surviving green malison, hitting twice for 31 total damage.

----------


## Tychris1

The Malisons were desperate, flailing in their final moments of life, and trying to bring down whatever they could in the process. Brother Crocodile heroically takes a bite intended for Srirak, his snout bloodied and dripping with poison as the beast once more slumps dangerously unconscious before the Lizard Shaman.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Awash in his battle rage, Siward drew a shower of blood from the malison alongside him.

*"Foul abominations!  How dare you harm my companions!  How dare!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Siward knocks the blue malison north of Artus prone then hits twice for 25 total damage.

----------


## Tychris1

The land ravaged, the camp in ruins, so many lives and blood sacrificed, and yet there was no other word for it but;

victory 

Artus and Dragonbait shake themselves free of the blood and muck they had drenched themselves in. Patting each other on the back and laughing as they begin the arduous task of deconstructing their camp. The silent saurian briefly stops at the edge of battle, placing a foot upon the dead head of a Malison like a macabre footstool, and looks over at the darkness of Omu once more before turning his back to rejoin the others. 

*Spoiler: Loot*
Show



The Leader type 3 malison's longbow is painted and carved like a serpent with tiny amber gemstones for eyes. The weapon is worth 250 gp as an art object.

A Sending Stone on Salida

----------


## BladeofObliviom

Jack stumbles to her feet, wiping the worst of the mud and gore from her crossbow, and then from her body. She limps over to each corpse in turn and starts harvesting bolts. "We need to not be here much longer if possible. I don't think any escaped, but I wouldn't be surprised if there were more reinforcements waiting to meet up with the first group and running late."

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Secret tries to get her breathing under control. It's harder than she'd have liked. "Wh-who's the most hurt? I have a little magic left. I don't mean to alarm anyone, but a lot of this blood is actually mine!" While waiting for an answer, she cleans the blood from her blade by wiping it on one of the few remaining clean parts of her cloak.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

His right arm supporting Lyndal and his left lightly hefting his sword, Siward turned a blood-matted head to meet the sorceress' eye.

*"Would you light this beacon of the serpents' doom?"*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

When the last of their foes had fallen, Aleandrae slumped down to the ground in a sitting position. "Anyone in need of immediate attention? I just need to...catch my breath."

----------


## PepperP.

Lyn lifted her head from where it had been resting upon Siward's shoulder.

"My flames are always alight for you, dear." She kissed him through the blood and muck even as she pointed a firebolt at the amassed pile of slain foe.

----------


## Lleban

Atuar dusted himself off and began to pluck the arrow wounds from his body. I'm not too well but I'll survive, just make sure everyone is up.

----------


## zabbarot

Srirak spent a moment licking his wounds and composing himself while the others made a burnt offering. He hadn't put much thought into it before but he had no idea what gods these softskins worshipped. Hopefully it would bring them some luck.

While the fire raged Srirak let his senses expand outward through the jungle. He could feel the beating hearts of their enemies in the city.
More yuan-ti, no doubt. With their locations in mind he guided the party to a new location for to sleep.

"Hopefully, we are having peace for the night now. Be resting while we can."

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Despite wanting nothing more than to cast herself upon the ground and find rest, Aleandrae found herself preparing to interrogate the now captive Salida after they'd moved camp. Making sure the woman was despoiled of any possessions and securely tied, the Bard waited for Salida to be healed, and then immediately cast her own enchantment spell.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Charm Person on Salida!

----------


## Tychris1

After several attempts at charming, a fruitful blood-induced vision quest, and a last plea for redemption the party on the new eve bid farewell to Salida.

I lived a good life. I honored the people I love. I did my duty when the divine called. For what its worth, adventuring with you was fun. Im ready.
"Good bye, friend."
"I just hope she found Lathander."
"DO IT."

And Siward decapitated her. 

*Omu
Day 88*

Burying the body and cleaning themselves off the party delved down the stairs into Omu and approached the crumbling guardhouse. Much of the interior has collapsed into rubble. Creepers cling to the walls, and high grasses sprout between the flagstones amid evidence of long-dead campfires. One wall is covered with graffitisome words painted, others etched.

"Fear the fangs of Ras Nsi!"
"Erik, I've gone in search of the nine shrines. V."
"The puzzle cubes are the key."
"Beware the frog monster!"
"Who is Unkh?"
"All hail the King of Feathers!"
"The snakes are not what they seem."
"Kubazan = bravery. Shagambi = wisdom. Moa = ?"

Artus scratches his chin as he examines a common graffito *"Strange signs eh friend?"* He looks back to Dragonbait, sword held on high alert.

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Feeling much better after copious magical healing, in spite of Salida's execution and probable lack of spiritual salvation, Secret surveyed the graffiti with everyone else. "Most rulers don't vandalize their own towns. It looks more like we aren't the first people to venture in."

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

The bard eyed the graffiti and nodded. "Hopefully our path does not end here." 

"So, how do you want to tackle this?" she asked, glancing about at the others. "Not walking in the front door to the temple, obviously."

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Returning to Omu, Siward sings a low paen as he holds Salida's severed head, a private memorial to the days spent as allies before her vile betrayal.  At last, at the cliff's edge overlooking Omu he places her where her dead eyes can look out over her father's kingdom and gives Lyndal a nod.  As the last vestige of Salida burned behind them, his mood did not improve.

*"Something visits me in my dreams, akin to the vision above the city yet somehow more terrible.  A presence, eyes of dead light within a malevolent skull.  I know nothing of it, save that it is not of my mind, but a presence on whom my spirit has intruded.  I fear an enemy more dread than Ras Nsi awaits us in the hidden bowels of this place."*

----------


## Tychris1

*Omu
Day 88*

Prowling the dead streets of Omu with caution and meticulous scrutiny one ruined building is stripped, then another, and little is found or spotted save vines. Until a great crumbling building two stories tall and made of several interconnected compounds seemed to shift. Rather, the vines within moved as a host of vegepygmies had made their home within and seemed blithely unaware of the adventuring presence. Continuing north towards their mark of nearby humanoids the party noticed an abhorrent sight. Smoke drifts lazily from a walled compound. The gate lies in splinters, and scorch marks deface the buildings. Near the center of the compound is a plaza littered with charred human corpses. One of the corpses is being torn apart by a pack of wild dogs. A glaive has been thrust into the remains of a burned-out pyre. Charred snake skulls and blackened inhuman vertebrae are lashed to the spear. On a wall nearby, a symbol has been daubed in ash: a snake curled in a spiral, gripping a circle in its jaws.

----------


## BladeofObliviom

Jack holds a hand up and scouts ahead a moment, returning shortly. "Looks clear aside from the dogs. Someone's buried under rubble and crying for help though. Could be a trap, could just be someone having a very bad day."

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Staring with mistrust at the scene of slaughter, Siward motioned toward Atuar and Srirak.

*"Can you calm those hounds?"*

----------


## Lleban

Atuar nodded at Siward and moved toward the hounds. casting speak with animals.

"Hello, fellow hounds, what brings you here this fine day."

----------


## Tychris1

"Just found some meat."

"On the street."

"Seemed like a nice treat."

Three of the dogs responded between mouthfuls of slavering morsels. One of them looked up to Atuar "Yer not gonna try and take our meat, yeah?"

----------


## Lleban

Atuar sagely stroked his short beard before responding, whilst motioning to the pile of rubble.

"Nahh I don't want ya meat, we just want to get a member of our pack out the rubble."

----------


## Tychris1

Oh sure. Go dig. We like digging too. You enjoy that.

Mmm. Meat.

So wow.

The dogs continued to enjoy themselves.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Aleandrae gestured toward the rubble. "Vorn, please carefully clear the rubble from whoever is buried under there. And leave the dogs alone."

----------


## Tychris1

After a few moments of sifting debris the great iron creation returned with the limp frail shade of a man in its grasp. This shivering man was none other than Aleandraes father, Zerakas! Beleaguered, bedraggled, and plain beat the man was grasping onto life by the skin of his teeth. Brief inspection from Secret confirming his condition and authenticity. 

*Those damn snakes* He wheezed *They ambushed us. Killed so many*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Father!" The bard rushed to her father's side. She placed a hand upon his shoulder and cast a quick healing spell. "We were ambushed as well - betrayed by one of our guides. We survived, but barely. What happened to that Decimus Severus fellow you were traveling with?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I will cast Healing Word for: (1d4+4)[*8*]

----------


## Tychris1

Still out of his wits, Zerakas is cradled safely by Vorn as the adventurers circumnavigated the ruins to reconvene by one of the only fully standing structures present. A rectangular pool of murky water stretches before this vine-draped shrine. Rope bridges that once spanned the water float on the surface, tangled with other debris. The shards of a toppled monolith form stepping stones to the middle of the pool, where a statue of a stone frog rises above the water.

----------


## BladeofObliviom

"Wait, stop." Jack hissed as quietly as she could still alert some of the others. "Look, there!", she pointed at a spot in the water as she readied her crossbow with a free hand. "Little green eyestalk."

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"And what do we do about said green eyestalk?" asked the Bard, freezing in place.

----------


## PepperP.

"It seems to be just watching us." Lyn had frozen beside the bard and joined her friend in staring back at the staring eye.

"I have flames ready if it decides to do anymore than that!" She covered her mouth suddenly.

"Oh! I don't suppose it can hear us with that eyestalk, but what if can read lips?" She uncovered her mouth. 

"Perhaps we should leave it alone and just continue on our way."

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Circling around to the stairs that led down into the wailing pool, Siward levelled a sword at the green eyestalk.

*"Ahoy!  If you are a creature of sense and wisdom, declare yourself!"*

----------


## Tychris1

Rising from the murky water was a green monster of rubbery terror. Long moss-ridden tentacles flail in the air as 3 beady eyestalks narrow in on Siward, and then release a tremendous roar. Artus took a step back, reaching instinctively for his dagger, and barked *"That's a big Frog!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Siward, Lyndal, Srirak, Jack, and Secret are up.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

His hair blown back by the creature's foul breath, Siward thrust his sword into the surrounding muck and stepped forward.  Drawing a javelin from the quiver at his back, he roared a wordless reply, muscles bulging as he let fly a bolt of radiant fire that struck the enemy's flank.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Siward hits a 15 for 8 piercing damage and 6 radiant damage.

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Secret let out a startled shriek in response to Siward's roar and, lacking any real idea of the best way to destroy a giant frog monster, went with the psychic nosebleed option.

----------


## zabbarot

Srirak climbs onto Brother Crocodiles back as the massive creatures slides into the water. "Great Semuanya, let us devour this egg-crusher." As he calls out to his god his senses are flooded with Brother Crocodiles as the two become of one mind.


*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Casting Beast Bond in a 1st level slot.

----------


## Tychris1

Artus brings his ring to bear, conjuring a frosty rime over the creature, whose skin begins to slowly turn brittle and cold. Suddenly it snaps free, slapping the water around it furiously, and roaring into the green water below. Tentacles thrashed against Siward's bulwark (Reinforced by the mighty Vorn's shield) and Jack nimbly circling around a trailing emerald appendage. Lyndal was less fortunate however, as the creature shot its tongue out, ripped her through the air, and swallowed her whole in one bite.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Lyndal takes 21 Piercing Damage, 16 Acid Damage, is blinded, restrained, and has total cover against attacks and effects outside of the Froghemoth.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Stay put!" Aleandrae hissed at her father before bounding forward. Skidding to a halt near the back of the group, she took in the behemoth before them. "It's a Froghemoth! Resistant to flame, but weak to lightning!" She wasn't sure what she could do to get Lyndal out, but settled on hitting it with a peal of thunder. "Jack, bring it down!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Inspiration to Jack. Shatter on Froggo (rolled 22 for 1/2 damage in discord).

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

A surge of panic rushed through Siward's spine as Lyndal vanished into the toothy maw of the froghemoth.  Scrambling back to take up his sword, he charged down the stairs towards the slime-slicked remains of the pier, shouting to Vorn as he went.

*"Vorn, kill that monster and free Lyndal!"*

His focus distracted, Siward gasped as his heel slipped, sending him careening head-first into the noisome water.  Sputtering against the foulness, he slashed blindly at the froghemoth's hide, to no avail.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Siward has a real bad round.

----------


## BladeofObliviom

Jack didn't need to be told twice. Or once, really, but Aleandrae driving the point home still helped her focus. She pulled back the string on her crossbow and got to work.

*Spoiler*
Show

Jack makes 5 crossbow attacks using action surge, two hit. The first for 15 damage, the second adding Distracting Attack at the cost of a superiority die for a total of 20 damage. The next attack roll against the monster by someone other than Jack gets advantage.

----------


## Tychris1

With the sturdy footing of a lifetime at sea Jack held fast against the Froghemoth's whipping tongue. Stuck deep in the soft mud the Froghemoth's maw was wide open, spittle and mucus cascading through the air as it roared in pain, and Dragonbait took his shot. He ran forward, leaping through the air, and dived right down the gullet of the beast. *"Zounds!"* Artus slapped himself in the forehead, reached further back over his shoulder, and withdrew his bow. He fired in unison with Azaka, each finding their mark on one side of the green blubbery hide. It was a minor inconvenience next to the sudden gut punch Vorn delivered, seamlessly sending reverberations throughout the body of the whole creature, and then kneeling down to assist and shield its master.

Bleeding and faltering the great green giant wrapped its tentacles around Srirak and Atuar, hefting them in the air as it prepared to feast even in its final moments of consciousness.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Atuar is grappled and takes 21 bludgeoning damage

Srirak is grappled and takes 25 bludgeoning damage

Lyndal takes 13 acid damage, gaining a death saving throw fail in the process.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Calling down another thunderous strike on the creature, Aleandrae hoped they could reach Lyndal in time.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Shatter per discord.

----------


## Tychris1

*Omu
Day 88*

The call of thunder and lightning from Atuar and Aleandrae prove too great for the Froghemoth, who lets out one great, gaseous, groaning

*CROAK*

Before falling limp and languid in the stagnant pool below. The furtive movements of the stretched green skin showed proof of Dragonbaits survival, whose glowing sword pierced the hide from within, and reached out to Srirak one scaled green hand to another. Pulling out their comatose companion, Dragonbait held her up for the sun's light to bask, and Srirak blesses her with Semuanya's deathly vigor. The cold shiver of the grave shaking Lyndal free from darkness. 

All is still and silent... for now.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

His head cresting out of the water, Siward spat out the concealing blood of the slain monstrosity before swimming over to Lyndal.

*"Vorn, return us to shore!"*

Rising in the hands of the construct, Siward took a few shuddering breaths as his rage left him.  

*"Are you alright, Lyn?"*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

After making sure Lyndal would live and checking on her father, Aleandrae wandered over to the closed door of the nearby building. As the others paused, the Bard focused on casting a ritual that might aid her in understanding the text thereon. After completion and reading, she addressed the others. "It says, 'Kubazan urges us to tread without fear and to give back as much as we take.' Make of that what you will, I suppose."

----------


## PepperP.

Though she was still woozy from pain and blood loss, Lyn sent a dazzling smile up to Siward.

"Of course I am, I never doubted you all for a second!"

"Of course,  I didn't have time to. That awful frog knocked me out in one blow!" She suddenly broke out in delirious laughter before groaning and collapsing from exhaustion.

"Thank you for saving me. Thank you all so much! I'm afraid I could use a rest, if we have time."

----------


## BladeofObliviom

Shying away from those worrying over Lyndal, Jack joined Aleandrae at the inscription.

"Kubazan is...bravery, yeah?", Jack said, squinting at the freshly-translated text. "That's what the graffiti said earlier, right? As for giving back as much as we take...what is it we'd take?"

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Open the door and look inside to find out?" Aleandrae shrugged. "If we take nothing, we need not give anything." She began to look about the door in case of traps.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Check for traps!

----------


## Tychris1

With key in hand you open the sealed doors of this ancient building.

Steps descend to a ledge overlooking a pit of sharpened stakes. An alcove on the far wall holds a pedestal with a stone cube resting on it. A relief carved into the back of the alcove shows a monstrous frog with tentacles fighting a crane. Wooden beams radiate from the walls at floor height, with four-foot gaps between them. Carved frog heads extrude from the walls above the beams.

----------


## BladeofObliviom

Jack looks inside, eyes scanning across the stakes, gauging how hard it'd be to cross on those wooden beams, and finally settling on the relief. "Well, we've seen the frog. Any idea what the crane's supposed to be?"

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Hold up," the party's archaeologist cautioned. "There's an inscription. It says:

"Long ago, the god Ubtao hardened his heart and vowed to weep for the people of Omu no longer. The rains stopped, the jungle withered and died, and death swept through Omu.

When evening came, a wily eblis stepped from his reed hut. He didn't like the Omuans, but without them he'd have no one to play his tricks on. The eblis sent a marsh frog to reason with Ubtao, but the frog was angry and decided to wrestle the god instead. This amused Ubtao, so he gave the frog tentacles to make it stronger. When Kubazan the froghemoth returned to Papazotl the eblis, he chased Papazotl into the swamp with his new tentacles."

----------


## Tychris1

*Omu
The Shrine of Kubazan
Day 88*

Jack and Siward faced the challenge of the Chamber of Bravery, retrieving the strange Cube bearing Kubazan's likeness, and returning to their compatriots outside the Shrine. The light of the morning sun heralding them as a sense of strange discovery and mystery infused them with radical hope. The treacherous puzzles and dangers behind you, you break camp, intent to return later when the sun hang low, and carefully continue your trek north through the ruins of Omu. Amid the ruins is an abandoned campsite. Torn backpacks and rotted gear litter the ground around the three moldering tents. At the center of the camp, a scrap of dirty yellow cloth hangs from a crude wooden flagpole.

----------


## Lleban

While searching through the campsite Atuar was enchanted, no bewitched, by a wonderful smell. Following this fruitful aroma northward he encountered a duo of Zhentairm mercenaries escorting a peculiar prisoner. Deciding to talk forward and introduce himself Atuar began to speak,

*"Hello there, what brings yall here, I'm Atuar DeMbala, part of a wandering band of adventurers."*

----------


## Tychris1

The wizard paused in place. Raising a hand to halt their progress he raised his fingers to his mask, curled them in contemplation, and a small red Imp manifested on his shoulder. It whispers to him. He nods his head and extends a hand *You are an adventurer? Then would you mind if my companions inspect you. Just to be sure youre not hiding scales.*  His voice hung on the air like ashy smoke.

----------


## Lleban

Atuar raised his hands innocently, initially confused about what these guys could be referring to. Until he remembered the betrayal of his former friend, causing his face to instinctively fall a few notches.

*Ahh yes, just fought a damned platoon of those buggers, feel free!*

----------


## Tychris1

Sallying forth the two of them inspected Atuar (a little uncouthly) and then returned to their red-robed boss with nods of affirmation. *"Very well. I am Dyrax. These are my goons. Hello goons,"* He instructed to the two mercenaries who merely stared forward nonplussed *"What brings you to-"* A great thundering roar claps through the air, startling birds for miles, and shaking loose flora through the air. A moment passes as the echo turns to silence, Dyrax dusting himself off as he continues unperturbed *"This ancient ruin?"*

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Hearing Atuar's voice rise in conversational rhythm rather than alarmed exclamation, Siward shot a curious glance to the other members of their company.  Making sure his shield was securely readied, he laid a hand casually across the hilt of his still-sheathed sword and sauntered into view of the conversationalists.

*"Is all well, Atuar?  I did not think to meet fellow explorers in this abandoned place."*

----------


## Lleban

*"Red mage Siward, he seems okay."
*
Atuar returned his attention to the men in front of him.

*"Simple really we wage a war Ras Nsi and explore the unknown secrets of Chult in the process."*

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

His eyebrows rising in surprise, Siward gave the wizard and his bodyguard a long, appraising look.

*"Truly?  We had some dealings with a peer of yours some weeks ago, a necromancer named Decimus Severus.  I had not thought to encounter another of your order in these jungles, much less in this accursed city."*

----------


## Tychris1

A pause. *Interesting.* He stroked his mask *That lines up with what Decimus said. You did business with him. Perhaps you can again. You have something Im interested in.* Dyrax extended his hand and tilted his head.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Eyes brightening, Siward nodded his recognition.

*"Ah, of course, we did liberate a number of precious items from a the froghemoth to the south.  No doubt they would be of interest to a man of your talents, assuming you have something of equal value to trade?"*

----------


## Tychris1

*I am a Red Wizard of Thay. There is little I cannot procure.* He spoke with cool confidence *Spells? Magic items? Dark and ancient lore? What desire do you hold fast?*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"I don't know who Atuar and Siward are speaking to, but I'd rather not be caught unawares," Aleandrae explained to the rest of the group. "Particularly with the state my father is in. Let's hide him - and Vorn. He can be a surprise if it comes to it."

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Pondering the Red Wizard's words, and weighing the benefits of trade against honest violence, Siward raised his voice.

*"A potent question you ask, master Dyrax.  However, it is not one which I would answer without counsel."*

Turning his head in the direction of his companions, Siward gave a reassuring smile to the nearest goon.

*"Aleandrae, Lyndal, a wizard wishes to do business!"*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Deeply suspicious of wizards, yet overcome with curiousity, Aleandrae decided to join Siward. "What kind of business?"

----------


## Tychris1

*You have a treasure I desire. A cube. Surely we can exchange something of equal value. Gems? A plethora of undead to command? A wand?* His imp manifested once more on his shoulder, jotting down with its pointed tail on a piece of parchment the transaction.

----------


## Lleban

Looking at the selection Atuar replied

*Hmmm, we have a minion we can command, but a wand, a wand of what exactly?*

----------


## Tychris1

*A divinatory wand. A dowsing rod for your eager exploration, a worthy exchange I should think?*

----------


## PepperP.

Lyn hovered near Siward, the red scales on her back seeming warm in her imagination.

"I won't bother denying it's in our possession, or asking how you knew that. However, what if we needed it for our own purposes? Is an alliance of convenience out of the question?" As little as she relished going up against a Red Wizard, she had had her fill of being bullied by the denizens of this horrid city.

"Shall we work together, then?"

----------


## Tychris1

The wizard pondered. The imp dutifully continued writing, though now it was mostly scribbles of caricatures it witnessed. He held a hand up and his guards moved behind him. He shook his head *Im not in a position to make such arrangements between us. Zagmira will be informed. If we cant conclude our business Ill be on my way. We both have much to do, I should think. Im certain well meet again.* 

He turned, flapping the edges of his robes, and his warriors shuffled to follow.

----------


## Tychris1

Left alone once more you continue your march north. Your footsteps are echoed by the thumping of some great beast, distantly stalking the ruined lanes of Omu, and punctuating the ambient droning of insects in the air with a grand percussion. An overturned wagon lies on the street ahead. Rotting flower petals litter the ground around it, and bees nest in its broken wheels. A freshly cut garland of jungle flowers hangs from the wagon's tongue invitingly.

----------


## Lleban

Atuar listened deeply to the roaring beasts and dining insects, their melody strangely calming to his aching muscles. Where exactly that strange belonging was emanating from is still unknown.

*I'll check what's inside this wagon, I don't think there's a trap but stay back just in case.*

----------


## Tychris1

Atuar enters the wagon to find it unusually lush and full of life. The scent of honey lays thick in the air. A handful of lazy bees bumble their way onto resting with the exploring druid. A moss-covered stone disk lies half-buried in the mud underneath the wagon. Concentric rings of inscriptions cover its surfacesome written in Common and others etched in jagged cuneiform. It reads, *"Queen Napaka proclaims that the free people of Omu fear nothing. Brave new gods protect us, as Ubtao did before but does no longer. Omu will rise again, and Napaka shall reclaim all that is hers by right of conquest!"*

----------


## Lleban

Atuar examined the proclamation stone while ushering the others forward. 

*"Seems like the wagon is safe, pardon the bees."
*
Doing his best to shift the stone out the wagon he continued, with a strained grimmace

*"Looks like we have some sort of proclamation stone, any  idea who Napaka is?"*

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Sticking his head into the wagon following Atuar's reassurance, Siward's voice resonated through the verdant space.

*"Aleandrae, could you perhaps take a rubbing of the stone?  It seems unwise to disturb such a place."*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"If Atuar will kindly persuade the bees not to sting me as I work, I would be happy to," replied the archaeologist before rummaging in her pack for materials.

----------


## Tychris1

Aleandrae, unperturbed by the dilapidated bees procures a copy of this ancient proclamation and absconds with a portable script of the ancient Omuan cuneiform. Siward presents a small gift of food and timidly a strange creature emerges from the stone disk! A chwinga with a single "eye" gazes up at the party. One of the bees floating about comes to it and the small nature spirit rides it in buzzing pursuit of you all. The bees follow.

*Spoiler*
Show




Departing the strangely mystical wagon the tiny feeling of being watched pervades the otherwise pleasant air. Something. Someone. Questions for other times as you press forward to the north and come upon the end of the road for this strip of the Cursed City. To the west lay a sweeping field. Grass softly bent with the wind. Nary the sight of foundation in view, even the vegetation had been quelled from raising itself too high, and scant ruins lay scattered. A ruined amphitheater looms over the surrounding buildings. Vines cling to its steps, and animal statues line its stands. The muddy ground outside is stripped clean of vegetation. An eerie silence hangs over the area. No birds cry, no insects chirp, nothing stirs. To the east, a shrine protected by broken walls and crumbling cracked statues.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Seeing a spirit of the jungle mount its noble steed, Siward raised his sword in salute.  As they continued northwards, his gaze periodically fell back to their silent companion, teeth flashing a reassuring smile from time to time.  However, as uncanny silence swallowed them, grim calm stole away his grin.

*"To the right, another home of the spirits, and perhaps another of these mysterious cubes.  To the left, yet another accursed structure.  Where shall we venture first?"*

----------


## Lleban

Atuar was ever cognizant of the foreboding feeling made his choice.

*"Left, I think we should go left, the amphitheater might be a good base of operations."*

----------


## Jade_Tarem

Secret peered out from behind Siward. The whole area felt wrong, and would continue to do so until they understood more about it. "What's keeping the vegetation away? Is this place really as abandoned as it looks?"

----------


## Tychris1

You step cautiously forward, eyes flitting to the buzzing Chwinga seemingly ambivalent to the world, and in some cases unflinchingly follow its path. You can't help but notice the giant clawed footprints deeply embedded in the mud. From toe to heel, each footprint spans over 5 feet. Closer to the ruin, you spot long, slender feathers in scarlet, orange, and green hues, and heaps of dung large enough to bury a dwarf. The amphitheater is an open-air, semicircular structure with tiered seats overlooking a ruined stage. Narrow passages and rubble-strewn chambers spread beneath the grandstands. The Chwinga suddenly halts its buzzing procession at the precipice of these sprawling networks of rubble and lanes seemingly unable to enter.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Stopping as their mute companion seemed unable to proceed, Siward eyed the tumbledown ruin with deep suspicion.  Yet, beneath his certainty that danger waited within, an unfamiliar excitement kindled in his breast.  Reaching into his familiar wellspring of strength, Siward grappled with his spirit in a way as-yet unfamiliar, focusing his divine fury not into his corded muscles or his ready blade but into his senses.  Eyes flared with Tempus' searing flame, and he regarded the strange amphitheater with sight beyond mortal ken.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Siward activates Divine Sense and examines the ruin.

----------


## Lleban

Atuar sniffed the footprint before poking it repeatedly with his finger before responding.

*"Hmmm footprint appears to be a tyrannosaur, there seem to be smaller prints here too but I can't identify whether they be offspring or something else."*

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

With a blink, the red-gold fire vanished from Siward's eyes.

*"Tempus' light reveals no profane presence, least none with the courage to leave itself open to detection."*

His eyes flicked aside to Jack.

*"Perhaps a more subtle reconnoitering is called for?"*

----------


## BladeofObliviom

Jack grimaced, but nodded. She readied her crossbow and near-silently approached the threshold.

----------


## Tychris1

Skulking about the ruined maze of the amphitheater Jack hops and deftly slides from crumbled pillar to toppled stall like a shadow. Rolling over, you spot stairs and holes leading down to darknened rooms beneath the great structure, and a family of Honkers prowling for food. Ten beasts of the same general size hunting as a pack (and in one instance fighting over their kill).

*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## Lleban

Atuar carefully searched the surrounding jungle for plants that could emit a pungent order, one powerful enough to lure away some honkers from their carrion meal. Eventually, Atuar crafted a mixture of red herbs, spices, meat, durian, and a little fire, BAM. One foul-smelling odor is great for local Honkers.

----------


## Tychris1

Noses turned up. Claws dancing on dank stone. The subtle wafting dance of dust cultivated on curtain edges disturbed by fervent motion. These are the tell tale signs of the predators of Chult. Though in these rare moments the hunter becomes the hunted. One by one they filtered in, orange feathered fighters all, and swept through the empty patch of stalls where the bait lay. On rugged bent legs they crept. One moved more swiftly to the epicenter, sweeping low, and at last as they circled about they overturned the bait and gazed upon it with confusion.

But it was already too late.

*Spoiler: Surprise!*
Show



You get a round where all ten of the dinosaurs are surprised.

----------


## PepperP.

"Alright, stay back! I've got something just for this." Lyn warned the others away before unleashing a spurt of flames that erupted into a searing ball of flames right in the middle of the dino pack.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Cast fireball at third level
Dex save 15 for half
(8d6)[*26*]

----------


## Tychris1

Caught in an uproarious flame the Honkers had their final cry before being fully consumed. Victory clutched so shortly in hand the heady feeling is balmed with a steady hand and a search undertakes. The process is lengthy, extending to the rooms beneath the amphitheater, and yields the discovery of a handful of precious objects. An electrum platter inscribed with joyous rituals of feasting. A golden death mask of ancient Omu, its teeth replaced with predator's fangs dipped in painted gold. And lastly a magnificent helmet with a strange purple eyepiece.  

Azaka held the death mask appraisingly, weighing her wooden mask to the painted gold in each hand. Artus paced the ruins experimentally, *"I suppose this could work as a base. With the rooms underneath. But I'm not usually one for staying put regardless."*

----------


## Lleban

Put it on. Put it on. Put it on. Well maybe see if it isn't cursed first Atuar was prodded Azaka with some friendly goading. Really he was just excited that his lure seemed to work perfectly.

----------


## Tychris1

*"Not bad."* Azaka finally made her verdict known on the painted death mask she now wore. After a time given towards carefully inspecting these treasures with a magical eye. Departing the premises with a careful foot, Siward caught himself nearly stepping face first into a massive leg hitherto unseen, and just as quickly did it vanish into the very mist itself. The distant thunderous footsteps of a great creature were unmistakable to all, those with keen reflexive senses taking in the full visage of the great brute that strode before them, and now apparated like shadow puppets in the mist beyond. Faintly, some of you can hear the buzzing of wasps, or sight their flitting ebony and golden bodies dancing at the corners of the ruin, and left smooshed in the footprint of the great beasts sudden motion. In its stride, it seems to have completely missed you, and you slip by undetected.

Moving through the ruined road you traverse down shattered stairs in faint light to find a strange shrine.

Carvings of monkeys hanging by their tails decorate two cracked obelisks that stand before a shrine enclosed by broken walls. Past the obelisks is a courtyard filled with horsetails and arum lilies. Five archways open into darkness at the base of the ruin. Mounted above the central arch is a stone plaque bearing a cuneiform inscription. Aleandrae, with her new rubbing of the Queen's Decree reads it as such:

*"Better to be Wongo's friend than his enemy."*

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Taking a moment to luxuriate in a breath of clean air, Siward turned to look back on the ruined amphitheater. 

*"Would anyone care to hazard a guess what foe we just skirted?"*

Checking his sword in its scabbard, fiery locks swayed in a slight breeze.

*"Or what manner of being our new friend Wongo might be?"*

----------


## BladeofObliviom

"One of the nine gods, prob'ly.", Jack mumbles half to herself, scratching an itchy spot on her back as she examines the five archways. "If there's another pit jump challenge I'm leaving."

----------


## Tychris1

*Shrine of Wongo*

Gathering what supplies you can those brave enough step forth to deposit the gifts between the two obelisks and are met with psychic chittering laughter. The hooting and hollering of monkeys that slinks to muteness as soon as you retreat from the precipice. Hunkering down for a brief respite, Srirak meditates with the helmet resting upon his head, and strikes an epiphany of mind and soul. Sadly nothing seems to change in the face of these laid bare offerings.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Reclining in the jungle with a suspicious eye cast towards the nearby ruin, Siward mulled over the psychic chittering of invisible monkeys.  Had their offering been greeted with approval, or with scorn?  It was impossible to tell from without.

*"Well, shall we continue?  With any luck, our gesture of amity will earn us safe passage."*

----------


## PepperP.

"Wait! Maybe Rosie can tell us if they are friendly or not!" She brought her little monkey friend closer to her and scratched her head.

"Friend?" She pointed at the wild monkeys around them hopefully.

----------


## Tychris1

Rosies eyes are affixed with light terror at the psychic howling that irritates the mind before washing over you. Four portcullises hang heavy over four of the five archway entrances. The central lane lies open and clear leading into a more proper shrine.

A ten-foot-tall stone statue of an evil-looking monkey balances on its tail atop a stone dais in the middle of this twenty-foot-high chamber. The statue's limbs are splayed, with hands and feet cupped. On the wall behind, a sculpted relief shows a monkey-like creature tearing into a giant serpent. Cuneiform inscriptions are carved above and below the relief. Four masks of painted stone protrude from the walls; they depict the heads of a lion, a zebra, a boar, and a vulture.

Written on the relief in Old Omuan is the story of Wongo: Long ago, the god Ubtao hardened his heart and vowed to weep for the people of Omu no longer. The rains stopped, the jungle withered and died, and death swept through Omu.

That night, a su-monster broke into Ubtao's palace and stole a pail of water for the Omuans. When the god came running to find it, the su-monster hid the pail in a jaculi's burrow. Ubtao asked the jungle animals where his water was hidden, and Moa the jaculi was too honest to lie. When Wongo the su-monster found out how Moa had betrayed him, he vowed to catch the jaculi and eat him up.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Mulling over Atuar's recollection on the nature of su-monsters, Siward found himself standing before the lion mask, tracing the lines of its jaw and mane.

*"Does this place have any significance to you, Artus?  Any sense of what we might do to entreat Wongo's descendants for aid?"*

----------


## Lleban

After investigating the shrine and reading the words _Wongos friend knows where to pour the water_ Atuar suggests to Siward "Perhaps we pour water in the statues cupped hand?"

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Assured of their safety by Jack's keen eye, Siward reached out to pull the lion mask freed.  Still waiting for a reply from their resident banished demigod, he turned to Azaka with the mask in hand.

*"Azaka, yours has been a quest of masks.  Do your people practice any rituals that might point to the purpose of these?  Presumably, the riddle of which hand cups the water can be solved somewhere in this temple."*

----------


## Tychris1

Dragonbait had little expertise in the matter of puzzles and shrines. He decided it was best for him to keep watch, shield buckled, and sword planted firmly in the ground outside the central avenue entrance. A wafting perfume of honey and lilac drifted from his post. His gaze was seemingly fixed like stone towards the west, shiny black orbs trying to scrutinize the thick fog for a sign of the gargantuan monster that had stepped over them unbeknownst. 

Artus stared up at the statue's face, locked in a staring contest, and didn't turn down to answer Siward *"No... But perhaps Wongo's friend is another one of these... Gods in a Shrine we have yet uncovered. A trickster at heart, the hands would be obvious, and so makes me think we should consider the feet, the mouth, or some other unknown chamber."* He rubbed his beard in contemplation. A subtle rime appeared over his facial hair, brushed off into falling snowflakes that melted as soon as they touched the ground. 

Azaka pulled herself up to the mask of the Zebra, staring back through the eyeholes *"It's an empty hallway,"* She hopped down *"Masks are for telling stories, they hide your face yes but they tell their own truth, and donning them is the first step. We should see about the other halls, I think, this perspective is no good."*

----------


## Tychris1

*Wongo's Shrine*

Peering through masks, checking for secrets, and rumbling over logic eventually the party decided that the Vulture was the choice for Wongo's "Friend" and Atuar moved out to pour the water into the statue's left hand. After a pint pooled within it bubbled and instantly transformed into a puzzle cube with a Su-Monster depicted upon it. Atuar stood frozen for a second. Suddenly all of the portcullises slammed shut and shimmering into existence were eight Su-Monsters, these ones living and breathing beasts, and they clung to the statue like startled children to a protective parent.

They leaped down howling for blood.

----------


## PepperP.

Stuck behind a portcullis in the hallway, Lyn sighed in frustration and fired three rays of fire at the enemy she could see through the bars.

"Let me out of here!"

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Confronted by a sudden deluge of primal anger, Siward's face split into an expectant grin.  The blood roared in his ears as he drew his sword, which erupted into golden flames as he lashed out against the su-monsters.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Siward attacks the su-monster in front of him!  If the first strike kills it, he changes target to the upper left su-monster on the map.

Attack: (1d20+7)[*15*]
Advantage?: (1d20+7)[*17*]

Attack 2: (1d20+7)[*11*]
Advantage?: (1d20+7)[*23*]

Damage: (1d8+6)[*10*]
Radiant Damage: (1d6+2)[*4*]

Damage 2: (1d8+6)[*9*]

----------


## Jade_Tarem

"Ahh! Ahhh!" Secret recoiled from the new threat and gestured at it, taking her best shot at whatever it had that passed for a mind. "Bad monkey! Back!"

----------


## Tychris1

Blades swinging, bolts flying, and Dragonbait rushing into the chamber with his eyes wide at the blood and carnage unfolding. A host of the monkeys had fallen, a sole survivor staring into Siward's eyes and shrieking. The blood painting the statue of Wongo seemed to shine brilliantly. Faintly in the distance laughter could be heard.

----------


## Tychris1

With catlike tread, you abscond with your strange treasure and sneak once more onto the streets of Omu. The evening is close at hand and so you carefully slink from the Shrine of Wongo down ruined boulevards and moss-choked roads towards the entrance of this cursed city. Packs of Vegepygmies on mount back leap overhead from the flora-rich roofs of these ruins, their silent machinations a mystery, and the ribbiting of frogs grow increasingly present in the ambiance of the city life. Back once more at the Shrine of Kubazan, Artus Cimber brandished the Ring of Winter, and filled the pit of spikes with ice.

*"Not the most comfortable flooring but better than the alternative."* He chuckled and began to sit cross-legged from the mosaic of Kubazan, studying it and meditating. Night passes with little fanfare. A welcome reprieve from the night time raids of the Yuan-Ti, whose haunting hissing laughter echoes through the twilight darkness of the city. Before day breaks, Aleandrae's father, Zerakas, finally grows lucid enough to engage with. 

*"Wha... Where am I? Why is it so cold... am I dead."*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"No, thank Tymora," Aleandrae assured her father, kneeling near him and taking his hand. "But it was a close thing. When we found you you were near dead from exhaustion. We are in Omu now, and for the moment, safe. Please, tell me what happened since we last parted in the jungle, but if you grow too weary, rest."

----------


## Tychris1

Sitting up, Zerakas looked momentarily puzzled by the giant guardian construct cradling him like a nurseling, and then soon decided to just nuzzle into it and take a deep breath. *"Decimus and I arrived some time ago. We met over at the ruined compound where the Red Wizards had set up some kind of base. Performing dark rites and experiments. I know how to read Old Omuan so they brought me to nine shrines to decipher for them. They'd had a small army all about, thinking they were going to occupy the city. Seemed we got here a bit late for that. Yuan-Ti ambushed us, some were even agents amongst our forces, and all hell break loose. An explosion ripped down my quarters and buried my guard and me. The rest, well, you have seen for yourself."*

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Well, you'll be safer with us now," the bard assured her father, though she had no such assurance herself. "Rest while you can, and stay out of any fights we come up to, as I expect there will be more."

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Standing a respectful distance away as Aleandrae enjoyed her reunion, Siward eventually stepped forward to look down on the frail remnants of Zerakas.

*"Forgive me my forwardness, but your misfortune only illustrates the peril of this city.  We have conquered two of the shrines you spoke of already - do you know where we might find the rest, or perhaps where we might find the lock that awaits the puzzle boxes?"*

----------


## Tychris1

Zerakas shook his head *I dont fully know why they want the shrines but I can try and point you in the right way for the shrines I remember. And I can tell you their history.

Long ago, the god Ubtao hardened his heart and vowed to weep for the people of Omu no longer. The rains stopped, the jungle withered and died, and death swept through Omu.

One morning, a wise zorbo emerged from her hollow tree and spoke to the dying Omuans. To convince Ubtao of their worth, she decided to cook him a stew made from all their good qualities. Catching such virtues wouldn't be easy, so she asked a wily almiraj to help her. The almiraj snuck recklessness in the pot, which she saw as a virtue, and Ubtao spat out the stew when he tasted it. From that day on, Obo'laka the zorbo and I'jin the almiraj became terrible enemies.

At noon, a brave kamadan hopped down from her rock. She saw the evil in the Omuans' hearts and decided to lance it like a troublesome boil. The kamadan fashioned a holy spear, but she left it by the riverbank and a crafty grung stole it. In her rage, Shagambi the kamadan forgot all about the Omuans and chased Nangnang the grung forever across the sky.

When evening came, a wily eblis stepped from his reed hut. He didn't like the Omuans, but without them he'd have no one to play his tricks on. The eblis sent a marsh frog to reason with Ubtao, but the frog was angry and decided to wrestle the god instead. This amused Ubtao, so he gave the frog tentacles to make it stronger. When Kubazan the froghemoth returned to Papazotl the eblis, he chased Papazotl into the swamp with his new tentacles.

That night, a su-monster broke into Ubtao's palace and stole a pail of water for the Omuans. When the god came running to find it, the su-monster hid the pail in a jaculi's burrow. Ubtao asked the jungle animals where his water was hidden, and Moa the jaculi was too honest to lie. When Wongo the su-monster found out how Moa had betrayed him, he vowed to catch the jaculi and eat him up.

All the while, Unkh the flail snail lived deep under the earth. The noise of the other animals fighting made her slither up to the surface, and when day dawned over her shell, the light blinded Ubtao and made his eyes water. Life returned to Omu, and the people built shrines to honor the animals who'd saved them.*

----------


## PepperP.

Lyn, who was never too far away from Siward and Aleandre if she could help it, scratched Rosie's head absently.

"So whose shrine should we do next? The Jaculi's maybe?" She shrugged.

"Do you remember which way that one was?" She asked Aleandre's dad with an ambivalent expression, knowing the nine must be appeased, but not relishing the thought of trekking through a dark and ostensibly dangerous jaculi burrow.

----------


## Tychris1

*Day 89*

Zerakas meekly nodded his head. *"I can lead you their but the journey is quite perilous and the shrine is held distantly upon a pinnacle surrounded by fire."* He tried to stand up but quickly decided to just lean back into Vorn. *"Uh, so long as your big friend here doesn't mind carrying me."* He cracked a weak smile. Setting out from the Froghemoth Shrine you cross the ruined road, ascending broken steps then descending shattered stone, and move through flora choked avenues and corridors until you reach the great river that splits and consumes most of Omu. A fallen tree bridges the river ahead. Its trunk is wider than a man and stretches more than 100 feet. On both banks lie ruined buildings. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

The fallen trunk is wide enough for two Medium creatures to pass each other safely. Under the tree, the water churns toward the falls 200 feet downriver

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Vorn doesn't mind," Aleandrae responded, patting the shield guardian affectionately, "Do you Vorn?"

----------


## zabbarot

Srirak spotted a tibaxi laying in wait across the river. Their tail twitched with anticipation and Srirak new they were hunting. He stepped close to Jack and whispered, "Be looking at the ruins, a cat is waiting for prey." Srirak didn't point, but expected Jack to follow his eyes.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

"Hopefully we aren't the prey," Aleandrae muttered. After some deliberation about how to proceed, the bard struck upon an idea. Taking out her magical flute, which had hitherto been nearly forgotten, she played out a short burst of magical tune. Upon the exterior of a tabaxi-facing building appeared the words, *"HELLO. WE COME IN PEACE. PLEASE WAVE IF YOU ARE FRIENDLY."*

Upon receiving the expected wave, the bard turned to the rest of the group. "Seems legit. So...Siward and myself go say hi?"

----------


## Tychris1

As the two of you cross the river the raging waters below seem to laugh and roar as they continuously try to tear the makeshift bridge right out from underneath your feet. Eventually, your progress is halted by the Tabaxi shouting from his rooftop *"Yyyyou! Stop right there! Prove yer not one of those secret Snake-oids living underground and controlling minds or I'll make ya my next quiver! Hoo hoo!"* His voice was cracked and raspy, years having taken their toll on the crowned Tabaxi hunter leering down over them from way on high.

----------


## Lleban

Atuar thought to himself gingerly, as long as none of these snake tests involved cold, he'd be okay dandy eve. _What was the point of constantly proving you aren't some sort of reptilian double agent?_ In his consternation he'd briefly forgotten that one of his traveling companions was in fact a reptilian double agent, as opposed to Sirak an open reptilian agent. 

Atuar of course had material reasons to dislike the cold, his Chultan heritage left him unfamiliar with temperatures below freezing, leaving snow more as a theoretical than a concept he'd actually dealt with. The numerous seeds, herbs, and spores dispersed across his outfit were even less prepared for a cold snap.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Stopping at the strange tabaxi's challenge, Siward's chest puffed up indignantly.  True, they had traveled with one of Ras Nsi's vile saboteurs for months.  True, his own mind had once succumbed to the twining whispers of their foes.  True, this was a city of manifold dangers.  But to cast aspersions on his character?  It was near too-much for the noble prince to bear.  Reaching up to the remnants of the fastenings of his fine silk shirt and doublet, he undid waterlogged knots and revealed his chest before beginning to doff his trousers.

*"Stare and take your satisfaction, stranger!  We are no pawns of the fallen one!"*

----------


## Tychris1

The Tabaxi stared at Siwards display, then began to laugh hysterically as Artus approached and joined in, and snow fell like parade confetti on the stripping agents.

*Teeeheee hohohoo,* He coughed *Sorry about all that. A Hunters got to be careful around here! Hoo hoo! Come come, the snakes lurk around the corner of this street, and its best to be inside to avoid detection. We can swap some stories Im sure.*

----------


## Tychris1

Quickly absconding across the raging river you follow in the steps of the elderly Tabaxi who slinks down from his rooftop snipers hole. Falling prone on all fours he gives a brief yelp and cracks a row of bones before moseying over to the redressing heroes. He gives a wizened snicker, a smack on the chest with the back of his paw, and waves to follow under the shadow of the southern buildings. Slipping inside a ruined mansion just down the street you are met with a series of ruined art and grand opulence that has withered in the face of time. A crumbling staircase leads upwards to nothingness and the flitting fingers of light stab their way through the vine-skewered roof. Ushered to the back you find a rather well-preserved cellar door that he opens with practiced care. 

*"I uh don't got much in the nature of living space, do ya mind not all piling inside me home proper? The main floors not too bad!"* He shuffled on down the stairs to a ruined basement carved into a cluttered home. Dozens of feathers were gathered and arranged like banners hanging overhead, a ruined crude map emulating Omu was pinned to one side of the wall, and on the other were a variety of supplies and cooking utensils. A small table lay in the center, made from strong reinforced wood it bears the symbol of a great frog on it, and a dusty faded table cloth lay crumpled up over it. He begins to place down several bowls and flip over rocks and boxes to form seating. *"Oh! Doy! I'm Bag of Nails! Nice to meet ya! Who exactly are ya again?"*

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Having reclaimed what passed for decency, Siward eagerly followed the strange recluse into his hidden lair.  His eye lingered for a moment on what he presumed to be an altar to Kubazan, but he took a seat without too much trepidation.

*"A pleasure to meet a friend in Omu, Bag of Nails.  I am Siward Alfson, and my companions and I are here on a mission of retribution against Ras Nsi and his foul cult."*

----------


## Tychris1

Bag of Nails snorted *Woho! Is that so? Well I never much cared for politics personally but you folks have fun storming the castle!* He shimmied his tail from side to side as he eagerly prepared a stew. Putting the fire on he retrieved a large ladle with his tail and spun it into his hands with languid grace. A resounding PLONK bubbled up as he dropped it inside and began the work proper. 

*Thats an awful lot of people you got for one Rash Knee, Son o Alf. Must be a somebody! Hard to think in a city of empty dreams. You ever hunt snake before? Hell of a time. Never stick your head in the water!*

----------


## Lleban

Atuar was always entertained by the local forest hermit, being one himself, he understood the jist of the Tabaxi's accent with little issue replying. 
*"No I'm more a bird hunter myself, whats up with sticking your head in the water, I thought snakes loved the long grass."*

----------


## Tychris1

*"Ho ho! Yessir there's a number of snakes. Grass snakes, snakes that live in the trees, snakes that go BOING and flingemselves faster than the eye can see. But some of the most dangerous snakes? Well, they're the ones who live in the water, and you never hearem coming. Water is a good friend to the hunter. Don't betray you if you know how to treat it. Covers your scent and more,"* Bag of Nails started dropping spices and herbs into the mixture, humming absent-mindedly in between taste testing and thumping his thumb against his chin *"My boy and me, we used to hunt snakes. Used to do everything together till... Well till..."*

He drops the ladle, the bubbling of the stew the only sound left, and he stares into the stew with an endless search. His eyes fixated on a single bubble that reflects the light just barely enough to give a glimmer of a reflection. 

Then it pops.

*"Well that's not important. Heheh. I came to Omu you know, lookin for the Navel of the Moon. They say it's got magic powers that'll guide you to the ones you loved... But after all this time I don't think it's much more than old wives tales and drunken braggart stories. Alls I have left is The King. Just him and me."*

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

His heart swelling with pity at the unspoken tragedy in their host's words, Siward reclined against one of the bare walls and gestured with the practiced ease of nobility.

*"The King?  We'd not heard of a royal personage in Omu."*

----------


## Tychris1

Bag of Nails snorted *Only thing hes royalty of is a royal pain in my ass!* He tittered *That big bastard is the ultimate killer in Omu. Giant feathered beast, lurking in the Amphitheater to the north. Spits death and moves like the mist. But Im gonna kill him!* A fire lights in his eyes as he slams a knife into a ripe fruit. *Thats how its gots to be. Kill or be Killed.*

----------


## Lleban

Atuar sagely nodded. 

*The law of the jungle, kill or be killed, we must continue our own serpent crusade.
*
Atuar turned to Siward 

*You look, excited sword brother, are you in the mood for detours, or should we stay the course?*

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Shaking himself out of daydreams of mortal combat with a magical dinosaur, Siward gave a rueful smile.

*"At the least, we should finish taking our lay of the land before exhausting ourselves, even against so worthy a foe.  Tempus would frown on us abandoning one fight for another.  However, Bag of Nails, it would be my honor to join you in your hunt once our current errand is concluded."*

----------


## Tychris1

*"I"m sure we'll seeeeeee each other soon enough!"* Bag of Nails finished pouring stew into bowls and presented them for consumption. After a hearty dinner, you depart from the basement, a little confused by the nature of your journey, and a little more satiated than before. Traveling through the abandoned city streets you pass through a densely vegetated alley and are blasted with sweltering heat upon departing the other side. A column of rock rises 200 feet above the lava. A walled ruin overgrown with palms perches on the summit. At its narrowest point, the gulf between the shrine and the rest of the city is 60 feet wide.

----------


## Othniel

*Aleandrae*

Having left the eccentric Bag of Nails behind, Aleandrae offered up her opinion. "He was an interesting sort."

"If someone wanted to carry a rope across - if we have one long enough - I could give someone flight to do so," she offered as the group stood before the chasm.

----------


## Tychris1

Azaka stared down at the perilous pit of magma before her and turned back around *"I will stay here and make sure your father and servant don't get into any trouble."* There wasn't much room for argument in her voice. Zerakas nodded his head and waved you all off as you hitch ropes and carefully work your way across the chasm. Unbinding yourself from your careful precautions you stand before 

*The Shrine of Moa
Day 89*

 Palm trees grow in front of this squat building, and worn steps ascend to an archway that forms the entrance. Reliefs of coiled serpents flank the entrance. Their eyes seem strangely kind and yet remorseful, like parents who have failed their children and cannot bear to look at them directly. Across the lava on the southwest side of the chasm, you see a great throng has gathered and seems to be performing some sort of... festival? Or perhaps a great ritual or celebration. It is hard to tell from the distance and the waves of heat distorting the view but a sizable host of humanoid figures have made camp there undoubtedly.

----------


## BladeofObliviom

Jack sniffs ahead, looking for signs of traps. Finding nothing, she gestures and warily approaches the archway.

"Looks clear to me. Let's go, I can't read Ancient Chultan so it's on one of you to figure out this one's gimmick."

----------


## PepperP.

Lyn

"I suppose we'll have to deal with them later, let's hope they're friendly! First, we must deal with this place. Let's go see what the puzzle is. Of course there's a puzzle."

----------


## Tychris1

As you approach the Shrine the walls themself seem to writhe in displeasure at the act. So it would seem until the walls bear fangs and lunge forth from every direction! The lightning-quick strike of a half dozen snakes in wait.

----------


## Tychris1

Striking fast and suddenly you are beset on all sides, the grass beneath you swept up by writhing camouflaged flesh, and hissing pointed fangs. Jack is nearly knocked off her feet by the snakes surging springing actions, their bundled bodies bursting forth 30 feet in the air before landing with a heavy wet THWAMP. Blood is in the air and the lines have been drawn. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Atuar is hit for 14 damage
Siward is hit for 19 damage
Dragonbait is crit for 28 damage
Aleandrae is hit for 20 damage
Lyndal is crit for 26 damage

Atuar, Siward, and Jack can go.

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Dripping blood from the sudden wounds of the serpents' assault, Siward roared a challenge as his sword erupted in golden flames.  Lunging at the nearest of the beasts, he hacked at its shifting, sinuous mass.

*Spoiler*
Show

Siward rages and recklessly attacks.

Attack 1: (1d20+7)[*11*]
Advantage Attack 1: (1d20+7)[*24*]
Damage 1: (1d8+6)[*13*]

Attack 2: (1d20+7)[*14*]
Advantage Attack 2: (1d20+7)[*25*]
Damage 1: (1d8+6)[*14*]

Radiant Damage: (1d6+2)[*5*]

----------


## Tychris1

As four of the Jaculi suddenly are ripped to shreds the remaining three decide that discretion is the better part of valor and slither away into the shrubbery cautiously. You may dispose of them as you wish but they see you as clear apex predators of this shrine and leave the front entrance open for your perusal. Past the stone steps and the coiling serpent statues lies a decrepit corridor. The walls of this rubble-strewn corridor are carved with serpents, and arrow slits are spaced along them every 5 feet. Cobwebs fill the arrow slits and hang like drapes from the corridor ceiling. Above the entrance, a stone plaque bears a cuneiform message. The message on the plaque is written in Old Omuan and reads, *"Moa teaches us that secrets hide the truth."*

----------


## Tychris1

Searching the grounds of the shrine you find now 3 puzzle cubes. One on the plinth, one in the jaws of a serpent statue, and one discarded on the ground next to a decapitated serpent statue head. Atuar's fire spirit lifts the one on the ground while Jack carefully lassos out the one jammed into a jaw. With two of your ostensible prizes in tow you reconvene in the center chamber to decide on a course of action when arrows magically manifest in the bows of the stone archers! They take aim and pull back ready to strike!

----------


## TheDarkDM

*Siward*

Pierced by a conjured missile, Siward roared his challenge to the stone guardians.  His sword clattered to the ground, replaced in his hand by his weathered warhammer as he flew into a rage and attacked.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Siward does the series of actions listed in the chat, save with me remembering he has a warhammer.  Siward Reckless Attacks the closest statue, prioritizing enemies that hit party members if it doesn't require movement.

Attack 1: (1d20+7)[*15*]
Advantage: (1d20+7)[*27*]

Damage: (1d8+6)[*9*]

Attack 2: (1d20+7)[*25*]
Advantage: (1d20+7)[*27*]

Damage: (1d8+6)[*9*]

First hit Radiant: (1d6+2)[*7*]

----------


## Tychris1

Scrambling from the shrine with your treasures in tow you flee from a hail of arrows from stone archers and stumble down the snake-strewn stairs. Atuar's fire spirit appears in a puff of flame and smoke, Siward in tow mid-swing, and the cube she clutched in her hands poofing into a mist of green smoke. Safely outside, Dragonbait stepped beside Siward and sheathed the Nobles sword with a precise toss. Across the rope and lava chasm, you see past the heat distortion that Vorn is standing with its back facing you and a gathering of humanoids has formed.

----------


## BladeofObliviom

Jack squints at the crowd in the distance. A flash of red. Some bones.

"Thayans, I think. Hard to be sure at this distance."

----------

